#ubuntu-es 2011-05-02
<Pucara> bueno quedara en 2000 fps nomas
<omikron4> kernel latest stable..   http://www.kernel.org/
<omikron4> la que tenemos no es estable aun
<omikron4> la estable la 2.6.38.4 y nosotros vamos por la 2.6.38.8
<osovandalo> hola gente
<aguitel> que acce che
<Itxshell> buenas
<aguitel> falta uno  y jugamo al truco
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> me gustaría saber como puedo desinstalar fuentes
<Jakeukalane> ttf
<Jakeukalane> porque instalé muchas y no quiero que me aparezcan en todos los programas
<Jakeukalane> osea que las voy a eliminar e instalar después más cuidadosamente
<Jakeukalane> alguien sabe alguna manera en vez de ir directamente a /usr/share/fonts ¿¿¿?????
<Jakeukalane> no?
<pepe__> hola, tengo problema con la wifi , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602048/
<pepe__> alguna idea?
<Stoneangel> buenas noches, alguien me puede colaborar? desde hace un par de días no puedo ver los mensajes de los bots en el irc
<osovandalo> qué cliente recomiendan para irc?
<k-milogars> como crear un cuestionario online
<pepe__> osovandalo a mi me gusta el kvirc
<osovandalo> k-milogars con google docs probaste?
<k-milogars> si
<k-milogars> y no me gusto mucho
<XuMuK> pepe__, lsmod | grep -i bcm
<XuMuK> a ver que te sale
<pepe__> sale en blanco
<XuMuK> pues no tienes drivers de la wifi
<XuMuK> pepe__, http://goo.gl/Rs6Ur
<XuMuK> osovandalo, los mas populares son xchat kvirc y weechat-curses
<osovandalo> gracias XuMuK y pepe__ no encontré el xchat en el centro de software y entré en pánico pero este smuxi está como bien
<XuMuK> true way es weechat xD
<XuMuK> va hasta esde servidores)
<XuMuK> desde*
<pepe__> supuestamente tengo instalado el controlador en '' controladores adicionales ''
<XuMuK> pepe__, pues prueba sudo modprobe -a bcm4322x lo que tengas...lo del forum no te ha atudado?
<pepe__> WARNING: Module bcm4322x not found
<XuMuK> pepe__,  sudo modprobe -a bcm43225
<kingdsand> holas
<XuMuK> se supone que tienes que cambiar x por ño que tengas
<XuMuK> hola
<kingdsand> alguien por aquí
<XuMuK> lo*
<XuMuK> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<kingdsand> kubot hoy solo me voy a dedicar a perder
<Morfeo> buenas tardes
<kingdsand> leer los problemas de los demas
<pepe__> WARNING: Module bcm43225 not found.
<rbndj8> buenas tengo ubuntu 10.4 y le intale windows con el virtual vox como puedo configuarar los discos duros y puertos usb
<rbndj8> me pueden ayudar
<rbndj8> buenas tengo ubuntu 10.4 y le intale windows con el virtual vox como puedo configuarar los discos duros y puertos usb
<Stoneangel> rbndj8  muchas veces el virtualbox te reconoce las usb automaticamente
<Stoneangel> cuanod no debes seguir algunos pasos, yo lo hago así basado en una guía que encontré:
<Stoneangel> 1. Vamos a Sistema—> Administración—> Usuarios y Grupos .
<Stoneangel> 2.Hacemos clic en el botón "Gestionar grupos".
<Stoneangel> 3. Buscamos el grupo vboxusers y verificamos que nuestro usuario pertenezca al grupo y esté activo (casilla seleccionada).
<Stoneangel> 4. Regresamos a la pantalla principal de usuarios y grupos y hacemos clic en el botón "Ajustes avanzados", en la nueva ventana que se abre vamos a la pestaña "Privilegios de usuario", verificamos que la opción "Usar solución de virtualización de VirtualBox" esté seleccionada, aceptamos y cerramos todo, reiniciamos el sistema
<Stoneangel> 5. Conectamos la memoria usb al equipo, cerramos la ventana de exploración que se abre al insertarla.
<Stoneangel> 6. Iniciar virtualbox y arrancar la máquina virtual, dentro de ésta desde la barra de herramientas de la máquina (esta barra se despliega al colocar el ratón en la parte central inferior de la pantalla) seleccionamos la pestaña "Dispositivos" y dentro de ella elegimos la memoria USB que queremos y ya nos debe reconocer la memoria o cualquier otro dispositivo USB que conectemos.
<anthrax> }
<exio4> Hola!
<exio4> puedo pedirle que me digan que le sale del comando "realink /bin/sh"
<exio4> readlink*
<karmalion> exio4 'dash'
<exio4> thankx
<sancas> un programa en ubuntu para hacer un servidor web?
<virusuy> sancas: apache o lighttp
<claudiomet> sancas: sudo apt-get install apache2
<claudiomet> las páginas web las pones en /var/www
<CiberLugo> o instalas LAMP sancas
<claudiomet> y en tu navegador escribes: http://localhost (eso es todo)
<pepe__> tengo problema con una Broadcom 43225 para la wifi , encontre una pagina en ingles que lo arreglaron pero yo nose nada de ingles XD http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593354  , me podria alugien ayudar
<arquebus> pepe, en el hilo que vinculas, hay otra vinculos en el posts siguiente
<Waycloud> Hola?
<Waycloud> Hello? .-.
<george2002_> hi
<Waycloud> Hi :D
<tornado_> lol
<Waycloud> XD
<george2002_>  8-)
<Waycloud> Ok someone can help me? ._.
<Waycloud> On spanish or english?
<tornado_> espanol
<tornado_> por eso dice -es
<george2002_> es!
<Waycloud> Haaaaaaaaaaay
<Waycloud> Pues el me dijo Hi ¬¬
<Waycloud> HAHAHAHA
<tornado_> jajajaja
<Waycloud> Ok estede....
<Waycloud> Necesito ayuda con Ubuntu soy un Noob en esto ._.
<karmalion> !ask waycloud
<kubot> waycloud: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Waycloud> Acabo de entrar a probar Ubuntu. Acabo de instalar la version 11.04 en mi netbook Ao751h. La verdad veo que el rendimiento es muy pobre no se porque :/ Y lei en foros que otro gran problema son los controladores ya que tengo la GMA 500
<Waycloud> Ahora quisiera saber que puedo hacer para mejorar el rendimiento y que hacer con los drivers para por ejemplo ver videos en HD
<XuMuK> pepe__, sudo -s&&apt-get install broadcom-sta-common&&sudo echo "blaclist wl">/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf&&reboot
<XuMuK> pepe__, sudo -s&&apt-get install broadcom-sta-common&&echo "blaclist wl">/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf&&reboot
<karmalion> para el rendimiento sugiero que uses el gnome clasico; cierra session->selcciona 'ubuntu clasico'->inicia session-> e quita los efectos de escritorio, wn cuanto a los drivers no puedo ayudarte
<Waycloud> @Karmalion Disculpa pero creo que estoy usando el Gnome clasico ... CREO Porque para empezar el escritorio Unity no me funciona y tengo el mismo escritorio que la version 10.04 LTS
<karmalion> si tienes los efectos de escritrio quitalos, es lo que te reduce mas el rendimeinto en netbooks
<Waycloud> Ok los quitare
<Waycloud> Y te dire como rinde ahorita
<Waycloud> @Karmalion disculpa pero ahora donde busco la opcion para desactivar los efectos :/
<karmalion> sistema->preferencieas->apariencia | en la pestaña de 'efectos'
<Waycloud> ...
<XuMuK> en 11.04 ya no hay esta pestaña
<Waycloud> @Karmalion No tengo la pestaña efectos
<Waycloud> Ya me di cuenta
<karmalion> uff, no se me ocurre otra forma de llegar hasta ahi, a no se atravez de comizSetting-manager
<xangua> Waycloud: metacity --replace ; si usas gnome 'clásico'
<Waycloud> Lo escribo en una terminal?
<karmalion> metacity replasaria a unity?
<xangua> alt+f2 > metacity --replace
<Pucara> No puedo solucionar el problema de la acelaracion de Nvidia en Ubuntu 11.04
<Pucara> quedo a medio camino tengo 1900 FPS de los 6800 que tenia antes
<Waycloud> El rendimiento mejoro pero al minimiza y maximizar pestañas todo se alenta.
<Waycloud> Y extrañamente no puedo minimizar el chromium
<Pucara> como activar el driver de la nvidia en Ubuntu 11.04 dice que esta instalado pero no activo
<Pucara> tengo correcto el xorg.conf
<karmalion> puede ser por el metacity, pero ando en pañales en este tema
<Waycloud> Mmm no me deja minimizar nada pero el rendimiento si mejoro
<Pucara> como recuperar la gráfica acelerada que tenia Ubuntu 10.10 en la 11.04 ya probe de todo
<Pucara> tengo gnome en Ubuntu 11.04 como habilito los efectos de escritorio?
<Itxshell> hay que instalar el controlador de compiz
<Itxshell> no viene poe defecto
<Pucara> si ya esta instalado
<Itxshell> mmm seguro
<Itxshell> yo lo instale ayer
<Itxshell> hay que ponerlo
<Pucara> si esta en preferencias
<Pucara> el administrador de opciones de compiz
<Itxshell> ok
<Itxshell> ok
<Pucara> sera que se desconfiguro algo? que hay que selecionar para que funcione?
<Pucara> por ejemplo señalo ventanas gelatinosas
<Pucara> pero nda
<Pucara> y asi con cualquier efecto que coloque
<Pucara> nada, no funciona
<Pucara> glxinfo me dice que la aceleracione esta funcionando
<Pucara> y en la 10.10 funcionaba todo bien
<rbndj8> buenas tengo ubuntu 10.4 y le intale windows con el virtual vox como puedo configuarar los discos duros y puertos usb
<Jorge-Concep> Buenas....desde Argentina. Con respecto a Compiz, selecciono ventanas gelatinosas, por ej y desaparece el panel.....y no hay forma de verlo de nuevo. Y tengo que apagar la máquina con REISUB.....
<tornado_> LOL
<rbndj8> buenas tengo ubuntu 10.4 y le intale windows con el virtual vox como puedo configuarar los discos duros y puertos usb
<Pucara> a mi me pasa peor no tengo efectos de escritorio desde que actualise a la 11.04
<tornado_> pero instalastes el setting compiz?
<rbndj8> ayudaaaa
<tornado_> Souperman,
<tornado_> queria darte las gracias por lo de la otra vez
<tornado_> :D
<Souperman> :D no me acuerdo de que pero de nada
<tornado_> os[Linux 2.6.38-8-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 21.4% free] disk[Total: 465.2GB, 85.0% free] video[nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: USB-Audio - C-Media USB Headphone Set  ]
<tornado_> recuerdas
<tornado_> q yo no podia instalarlo
<tornado_> porq no sabia particionar el disco
<tornado_> :D
<Souperman> ah si :D que bueno que pudiste felicidades :D
 * Souperman choca los cinco con tornado_ o/
 * tornado_ o/
<Pucara> como activo los efectos de escritorio en Gnome Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Pucara> aclaro que funcionaban bien en la 10.10
<Souperman> Pucara, fijate si esta funcionando los drivers de tu sistema
<Pucara> si glxinfo arroja un YES
<Pucara> todo anda
<Pucara> pero no hay efectos
<Pucara> y ademas perdi mucha aceleracion
<Souperman> fijate si tenes activado el compocitor
<Pucara> antes en la 10.10 tenia 6800 FPS ahora tengo 1900
<Pucara> y eso como lo se?
<Pucara> como activo compiz?
<Souperman> ah... no uso gnome pero seguro que tenes una opcion de configuracion por algun lado...
<Pucara> tengo el admnistrador de compiz
<Pucara> que tengo que activar en el?
<Pucara> tengo seleccionada compatibilidad gnome composite y openGL
<Souperman> Pucara, tenes instalado esto? >sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Pucara> s si
<Pucara> tiene muchisimas opciones
<Pucara> supongo que con colocar en general Gnome ya deberia bastar
<Souperman> ... la verdad es que no uso gnome, en xfce tengo que activar el compositor para usarlo en las opciones de xfce y luego uso las opciones de compiz
<Pucara> ha hace muchos años lo usaba
<Pucara> pero como activas el compositor?
<Pucara> voy a probar un poco el xface
<Souperman> voy a las opciones de configuración, al menu de ajustes del gestor de ventana, a la solapa del compositor y lo activo
<Pucara> que tengo qeu instalar para tener xface?
<Souperman> !xfce
<kubot> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Pucara> no tendre problemas al tener la 11.04 con Gnome=?
<Souperman> ah, ni idea, no creo solo elegis uno u otro en la pantalla de inicio
<Pucara> que dices
<Pucara> oki le doy al install
<Souperman> si elegis iniciar con gnome inicias con gnome si no con xfce, es lo usual, no creo que haya cambiado
<Pucara> marchando!!
<Pucara> 90 megas y listo veo
<Pucara> hace mucho qeu no al uso
<Pucara> ha cambiado algo?
<pepe__> XuMuK
<XuMuK> dime
<pepe__> disculpa es que sali de emergencia, me diste este comando sudo -s&&apt-get install broadcom-sta-common&&sudo echo "blaclist wl">/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf&&reboot , lo puse todo pero no veo que instale nada
<XuMuK> has reiniciado?
<pepe__> mmmm nop
<pepe__> reinicio?
<pepe__> XuMuK?
<XuMuK> lsmod | grep bcm
<pepe__> lsmod | grep bcm no sale nada
<XuMuK> sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-common
<pepe__> ahora si se esta instalando
<RYDeN> hola gente!
<XuMuK> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<XuMuK> hola
<XuMuK> ahi añades "blacklist wl" al final
<XuMuK> y reboot
<RYDeN> han probado 11.04?
<XuMuK> si
<RYDeN> nada quería compartir un poco lo que me pasó
<Pucara> Souperman,  ya tengo xface donde activo los efectos de escritorio?
<RYDeN> hice una actualización desde 10.10 más errores que....
<RYDeN> no se me ocurre comparación je
<pepe__> XuMuK, en la ultima linea dice blacklist amd76x_edac , debajo de ella pongo el ''blacklist wl'' o dejo una linea de espacio ?
<RYDeN> el chrome si lo maximizaba se me ponia en blanco
<RYDeN> lo mismo con el navegador de archivos
<XuMuK> debajo o con una en blanco
<RYDeN> se trababa mucho con los efectos y tengo una compu buena
<RYDeN> volví al lts
<XuMuK> como mas te apetezca
<pepe__> jajajajaj OK
<pepe__> voy a reiniciar , ya regreso
<XuMuK> vale
<RYDeN> oki
<RYDeN> que experiencia tuvieron uds con 11.04?
<XuMuK> RYDeN, a mi me va bien
<XuMuK> de momento
<pepe__> yo triste por mi wifi XD
<RYDeN> con una instalacion limpia no es cierto?
<pepe__> ya regrese XuMuK, aun no detecta las redes, hay otro paso?
<Souperman> Pucara, en el menu principal ve a >Configuracion elige la opcion >Ajuste del gestor de ventanas, la ultima solapa es >Compositor
<pepe__> hay una pagina que dicen que resolvieron el problema pero con otra version de ubuntu , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593354 pero esta en ingles y no entiendo nada XD  lo que veo son miles de comandos XD
<RYDeN> pepe cual es tu problema?
<XuMuK> bueno, era un resumen)
<Pucara> a ver no tengo eso solo tengo ajuste de monitor
<pepe__> un resumen jajajajajaj ahora si estoy listo para morir entonces XD
<Souperman> ah fijate bien XD
<Pucara> ajustes del gestor de ventanas donde esta?
<pepe__> RYDeN, es que instale ubuntu 11.4 , instale el driver para la tarjeta inalambrica , y no me detecta las redes
<RYDeN> como humilde opinión
<XuMuK> pero el piloto esta activo?
<RYDeN> de seguro está muy verde aún
<pepe__> en ubuntu 10.10  no tenia ningun problema , claro hacia el mismo proceso de instalar el driver y listo , pero en ubuntu 11.4 no me funciona :S
<RYDeN> yo voy a esperar un tiempo para pasarme
<Pucara> ay lo encontre
<Souperman> >ahí
<Souperman> a menos que haya sido una exclamacion de sorpresa
<RYDeN> mira, yo utilizo desde 8.04 y siempre cambiaba de versión cada 6 meses
<RYDeN> eso no me ha traido más que problemas
<RYDeN> je
<RYDeN> sucede que suelo ser algo consumista y siempre quiero todo lo nuevo
<RYDeN> =P
<Pucara> pero tiene pocos efectos solo sombra y eso
<Pucara> yo quiero activar compiz
<Souperman> si bueno
<RYDeN> que ubuntu utilizas pucara?
<Pucara> 11.04
<Souperman> primero tenes que activar el compsitor, pero despues lo twekeas con el menu especifico de compiz
<RYDeN> ahhh ni idea! jejeje
<RYDeN> calculo que si los drivers de video los tenes instalados
<RYDeN> es solo cuestión de instalar el administrador de compiz desde los repositorios
<RYDeN> como siempre fue que se hizo
<Souperman> si bueno eso tambien hace >sudo jockey-gtk
<Souperman> y fijate si tenes los drivers activados
<Pucara> mmmm nada ningu efecto de acelaracion
<Pucara> que mal que me salio esta upgrade a la 11.04!!
<RYDeN> y con el parametro --replace?
<Souperman> eso suele suceder
<RYDeN> sudo compiz --replace
<RYDeN> creo que era así, hace mucho no lo hago
<Pucara> pero viene bien practicar con Xface ya que van a quitar Gnome tradicional en la 11.10
<Souperman> solo el 10% de todos los upgrades de ubuntu salen bien
<RYDeN> somos 2!
<RYDeN> no te sientas solo en el mundo!
<RYDeN> ahh ya lo quitan definitivo?
<Pucara> me siento abandonado!! que no prueban antes las cosas?
<Pucara> si en la 11.10
<Pucara> por eso estoy practicando con XFACE
<Pucara> ni empedo uso esa porqueria de Unity
<Souperman> no, no realmente, tienen que actualizar cada 6 meses que esperas
<Souperman> XD
<Souperman> xfce es lo mas
<RYDeN> sin dudas
<Pucara> como ha cambiado Souperman !!
<RYDeN> hasta compiz anda mucho mas rapido
<XuMuK> lxde mola mas que Xfce
<Pucara> haces años que no la usaba
<RYDeN> he corrido compiz con una onboard re pedorra y va que vuela
<Pucara> eso de los efectos aun no lo logro restablecer
<Pucara> no se que pasa
<RYDeN> una pregunta
<RYDeN> es cierto que han subido el doble los requerimientos minimos en esta nueva version de ubuntu?
<RYDeN> o quiza lo que lei en internet fue mentira
<Pucara>  esta interesante esta XFACE
<Pucara> supongo que puedo personalizarla a mi gusto
<Pucara> y asi terminaria de agradarme
<RYDeN> lo que falta es que a xubuntu le metan unity =P
<Pucara> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Pucara> me voy a otra distro
<RYDeN> si, sin dudas, es totalmente personalizable
<Pucara> tengo para entretenerme tonces
<RYDeN> si, sin dudas
<Pucara> la lanzadera de la parte inferir
<Souperman> Pucara, http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/11/script-to-install-incredible-compiz.html
<Pucara> es lo que tengo para poner mis preferidas no?
<RYDeN> es sencillito, pero lo que tiene de sencillo lo tiene de rapido
<RYDeN> thunar va re bien
<Pucara> puedo cambiar el doble clic por clic?
<RYDeN> es un script en bash?
<Souperman> doble clic?
<RYDeN> no saben la que me pasó, me habia decidido cambiar a debian
<Pucara> si le doy clic a los iconos y no abren hay que darle doble clic
<RYDeN> instalé hace un par de meses el 6.0
<RYDeN> termino la instalación todo joya
<Souperman> D: porque querrias eso D:
<RYDeN> instalo actualizaciones importantes de seguridad
<RYDeN> y no volvió a iniciar
<Pucara> no me gusta el doble clic
<Pucara> jajaj
<Pucara> por eso
<RYDeN> me borró una de mis particiones
<RYDeN> y no se que mas
<RYDeN> =P
<RYDeN> me quería matar, se que es de las mejores q existen, pero q experiencia horrible
<Souperman> Pucara, pues si si podes, en la configuracion
<Gus81> hola, necesito ayuda para importar correo de outlook (.pst) a thunderbird
<Gus81> alguien puede ayudarme?
<Souperman> Gus81, http://www.mozillaes.org/foros/viewtopic.php?t=5559&highlight=importar+outlook
<Gus81> Souperman, hola, no no se puede hay un error en el programa o la instalacion creo...
<Gus81> un segundo
<Gus81> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<Gus81> Souperman, http://imagebin.org/151257 fijate, no me deja seleccionar nada, esta en gris
<Gus81> Souperman, estas?
<Souperman> si, estoy averiguando
<Souperman> :)
<Pucara> Gracias Souperman por recomendarme XFACE!!!! esta rebuena
<Souperman> ;)
<Gus81> Souperman, ok
<Gus81> Souperman, nombrame cuando me hables as'i me avisa
<Souperman> kk
<Gus81> Souperman, puede ser que haya alguna extensión o plugin para importar?
<Souperman> Gus81,  ese menu que me mostraste es el que sale cuando vas a >Herramientas >Importar?
<Gus81> si, herramientas > importar > importar todo
<Gus81> si selecciono la opcion correo me aparece solo para importar de comunicator 4.x
<Souperman> si si, eso veo tengo la misma pantalla
<Gus81> Souperman, Uff, and now? :(
<Souperman> Gus81, sabes ingles?
<Gus81> no, muy poco
<Gus81> para ir a Ubuntu en ingles decis?
<RYDeN> yo se ingles
<Souperman> si yo tambien, no no, es que hay una explicacion muy extensa en mozilla sobre como importar pst's
<RYDeN> ahhh
<Gus81> ah, no es que con el asistente no se puede...
<Gus81> con windows si se puede...
<Gus81> mmm ahora toy en la PC
<Gus81> con Ubuntu
<Souperman> si porque en windows si esta instalado outlook en el sistema,y lo nesecita para importar
<Souperman> http://nic-nac-project.de/~kaosmos/mboximport-en.html
<Gus81> pero en la notebook tengo windows 7
<Souperman> aca, bajate el xpi con un addon que en teoria deberia funcionar para importar pst
<Gus81> si instalo thunderbird en la notebook con win7 lo importo desde ahi despues como lo pongo en Ubuntu?
<Souperman> podes usar un programa para combertir los pst en mbox
<Gus81> uff voy a tener que hacer un curso de ingles... :S
<Gus81> ademas del de Linux claro ja!
<Souperman> Gus81, instala readpst
<Gus81> Souperman, lo que tengo que bajar es esto Download ImportExportTools (MboxImport enhanced) - 2.5.2 version ?
<Souperman> si eso serviria para importar archivos mbox a thunderbird
<Souperman> una ves que combiertas los pst en mbox usand readpst
<Gus81> o sea que tengo que bajar eso y despues el readpst?
<Souperman> pues no, primero tenes que hacer el archivos mbox
<Souperman> instala readpst, con >sudo apt-get install readpst
<Souperman> entonces en una carpeta especial copia tu pst, por las dudas para no perderlo, crea una carpeta llamada correo, para mi ejemplo, y ejecuta >readpst -o correo -r miscorreos.pst
<Souperman> y dentro de la carpeta correo vas a tener todos los mbox
<Gus81> Souperman, ok, el read pst se maneja por consola, no tiene interface grafica?
<Souperman> despues es cosa de importar los mbox a thunderbird, podes usar el xpi que te pasé antes o copiar los contenidos de la carpeta al lugar donde mira thunderbird en tu /home
<Souperman> solo consola
<Souperman> Gus81, me perdonaras pero debo irme a dormir son las 2.41 y mañana toca reinstalar windows en la pc de mi vecina, 100 pesos son 100 pesos
<Gus81> Souperman, jaja todo bien
<Gus81> Souperman, gracias por todo!!
<Souperman> :)
<Souperman> tal ves esto te ayude http://rubensa.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/ubuntu-readpst/
<Souperman> buenas noches señor, y bin laden no murió, esta viviendo en carlos paz
<tornado_> alguien tiene emesene 2 ?
<tornado_> alguien tiene emesene 2 ?
<omeddragon> tornado_, que tiene to emesene
<omeddragon> tu
<tornado_> no tiene opciones
<tornado_> para webcam :(
<RYDeN> hola tornado_
<tornado_> hola
<RYDeN> sabes no me anda a mi emesene 2
<tornado_> porque no?
<RYDeN> lo he probado tanto en 10.04 y en 10.10
<RYDeN> y cuando no se cuelga
<RYDeN> no conecta
<RYDeN> o cosas así
<tornado_> yo uso 11.04
<tornado_> y me anda bien
<RYDeN> ahh si xq viene x defecto en los repositorios
<tornado_> lo unico q no tiene opcion para webcam
<tornado_> :(
<RYDeN> cuando tenes q instalarlo manualmente en los demás...
<RYDeN> al menos yo no tuve suerte
<RYDeN> digamos hasta donde tengo entendido el proyect oemesene es algo austero
<RYDeN> no tienen mucha guita
<RYDeN> y nada, tampoco se le pueden pedir peras al olmo je
<tornado_> ja
<RYDeN> che, te anda bien unity?
<tornado_> si
<RYDeN> que pc tenes?
<tornado_> os[Linux 2.6.38-8-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 22.2% free] disk[Total: 465.2GB, 85.0% free] video[nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: USB-Audio - C-Media USB Headphone Set  ]
<luckatoni> Buenas, en bash como puedo hacer para borrar la entrada actual?
<Kurogane> "entrada actual"?
<luckatoni> Kurogane: Me explico , perdona, una vez te pida una opcion el script, esta opcion indicada por ti, que sea borrada y no salga por pantalla , gracias
<Kurogane> clear?
<luckatoni> un clear me borraria toda la pantalla y se quedaria en ella, yo quiero ni tan siquiera quede en la pantalla esta opcion
<luckatoni> estoy googleando, haber si consigo algo poco a poco
<Kurogane> el clear no te dejar esa opcion
<Kurogane> podes usar tambien echo ""
<carnau> luckatoni, lo único que se me ocurre es que redirijas el read a otro lado que no sea el stdout, por ejemplo un fichero. Pero no se si se puede hacer.
<luckatoni> carnau: : si que se puede, pero se que hay una sintaxis simple para borrar partes de una linea, pero en buscando como es exactamente
<Kurogane> yo sigo sin entender que realmente quieres algun ejemplo?
<fosco_> buenas
<luckatoni> carnau: Es toy intentando lo de rediregir a otro fichero, pero de momento no hay frutos,gracias
<luckatoni> Buenos días fosco_
<sawq> como puedo cambiar nombre de usuario en x chat?
<luckatoni> supongo que con "/nick user"
<fosco_> sawq: menu xchat - lista de redes
<luckatoni> hazle caso a fosco_  mejor,xd
<sawq> gracias
<luckatoni> fosco_:  sabes como rediregir un read a un fichero para que no me salga por pantalla en bash?gracias
<sawq> en donde encuentro menu
<sawq> en ubuntu 11.04
<fosco_> luckatoni: read no tiene salida, tiene entrada
<fosco_> sawq: que menu
<sawq> para cambiar nick de usuario en x chat
<luckatoni> fosco_: ok, pues perdona entonces, para la entrada de read no me salga por pantalla una vez que se la indico, como puedos hacer? entiendes?xd
<fosco_> sawq: /nick nuevo_nick, tambien lo tienes en el mismo menu q te dije antes
<fosco_> luckatoni: lo siento no te entiendo
<sawq> ya voy a ver
<luckatoni> fosco_:  umm, el read en el script  me pide una entrada, una vez el usuario le da una cadena, la guarda en la variable indicada(read uno), pero no quiero que lo que el usuario le acaba de dar no salga por pantalla
<fosco_> luckatoni: am pues eso no se como se puede hacer, no creo q redirijiendo a un archivo sirva
<fosco_> redirigir sirve para la salida de los comandos
<fosco_> lo q ves en read no es la salida, es lo q pulsa el usuario
<fosco_> supongo q con ncurses o alguna otra librería de hacer menus en modo texto podrás modificar ese comportamiento
<luckatoni> umm
<luckatoni> ok muchas gracias
<luckatoni> vere esta libreria
<fosco_> buenas de nuevo
<pepebon> hola
<pepebon> hay alguien por ahi?
<fosco_> que va
<pepebon> me sale en firefox lo que sea flash player y se queda en el fondo aun apagando el firefox
<pepebon> tengo el flash player version 10,2,159,1
<CrespoZePP> hola
<CrespoZePP> llevo varios dias que tarda una eternidad en actualizar, como si el servidor de españa estuviese mal. A alguien mas le pasa?
<Tarrasquero> si esta colapsado
<CrespoZePP> ok, gracias
<Tarrasquero> si en el de españa, instanta actualizar a horas determinadas creo que estara ms liviano
<fzeta> Buenas, buenas;)
<CrespoZePP> si, o esperar algunos dias
<CrespoZePP> hola fzeta
<fzeta> Hi, CrespoZePP y cía...
<graunjalj> hola quiero montar un home server y quiero preguntarles cual distro la ven mejor si ubuntu server o debian?
<dannyLopez68> 3 preguntas nada más
<dannyLopez68> puedo instalar hamachi de donde lo descargo y donde veo la configuración
<alfonso> hola
<alfonso> acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.10 desde cero
<alfonso> tengo el HDD dividido en 2 particiones
<alfonso> una par "/" y otra "home"
<fosco_> y cuel es el problema?
<fosco_> cual*
<alfonso> despues de hacer la instalacion he intentado montar la parrticion "home" antigua en el nuevo sistema editando /etc/fstab con gedit y permisos de root
<alfonso> he añadido la  linea con mi particion pero no la deja montada
<alfonso> en la linea puse lo siguiente
<fosco_> lo correcto es definir la particion home durante la instalacion
<alfonso> pues no lo hice
<fosco_> bueno, manualmente tambien deberia funcionar
<fosco_> pon la linea exacta del fstab a ver si veo algun error
<alfonso> un error por mi parte que intentare que no me pase otra vez
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> dev sda2                         media  home                   ext3                   defaults              0                   0
<alfonso> entre dev y sda2  estaria  /
<alfonso> lo que pasa es que no se ponerlo sin que me de error
<alfonso> y en media tambien
<alfonso> realmente la linea seria  /dev/sda2      /media/home                   ext3                   defaults              0                   0
<alfonso> fosco_: asi esta
<fosco_> estas en ubuntu ahora?
<alfonso> si
<fosco_> vamos a montar la particion manualmente
<alfonso> ok
<fosco_> bueno, no se si se podrá ya q el usuario está usando la carpeta home, epro vamos a intentarlo
<fosco_> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /home
<fosco_> si te da error de que ya está en uso habrá q probarlo desde un liveCD
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> no ha dado error
<alfonso> con eso al reiniciar ya se montaria directamente
<fosco_> funcionó?
<alfonso> si
<alfonso> pero si reinicio , se montara ya directamente
<alfonso> ?
<fosco_> no lo creo, vamos a forzar un par de cosas, edita el fstab
<fosco_> donde pone defaults cambialo por auto,defaults
<fosco_> y los 0 0 cambialos por 1 1
<fosco_> de esa forma creo que te lo montará bien
<alfonso> disculpa al poner 1 1 que es lo que estamos diciendo al sistema que haga , es que el otro dia estuve leyendo sobre este tema pero eso no me quedo claro
<alfonso> podia dar opcion 0 o 2 pero no se cual es la diferencia
<fosco_> el primer numero se refiere al volcado de datos al disco (dump)
<fosco_> el segundo se refiere al orden en que serán analizadas las particiones durante el arranque
<fosco_> 0 = no se analiza
<fosco_> 1 = primero
<fosco_> 2 = segundo
<fosco_> ...
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> ya esta hecho
<jorge_> Buen dia a todos e instalado la version 11.04 al parecer esta basada en squeeze por lo que la ubicacion de xorg.conf a cambiado cree el archivo 15-screen.conf y con tipo vesa e podido arrancar una minilaptop siragon modelo ml1010 ahora bien el DisplayScreen no es el correcto y no tengo el modeline para la tarjeta via cx700 q usa en una arquitectura i386 alguna idea de como solucionar esto
<fosco_> alfonso, reinicia y comprueba, suerte
<alfonso> fosco_:  reinicio ?
<alfonso> ok
<fosco_> jorge_, por defecto ubuntu no usa xorg.conf, todo se autodetecta
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<jorge_>  pues te cuento q las cosas han cambiado ultimamente para natty
<jorge_> <jorge_> esta basado en debian squeeze
<jorge_> <jorge_> y hay que hacer ese pequeño archivo en mi caso y para el equipo que estoy intentando instalar no autodetecto el video
<jorge_> <jorge_> por lo que tuve que especificarselo manualmente y actualmente solo necesito especificar el DisplaySize y el modeline que no me funciona
<luckatoni> Buenas
<fosco_> ese tema no ha cambiado desde las ultimas 3 versiones
<fosco_> ubuntu no hace uso del archivo xorg.conf a menos q quieras forzar alguna opcion q no se autodetecte
<fosco_> para forzar opciones lo mejor es crear un xorg.conf con la configuracion actual y usar un editor de textos para cambiar lo q sea necesario
<fosco_> de todas maneras aun no se cual es el error exacto que tienes
<sancochito> buenasss
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<sancochito> ¿que os parece unity?
<fosco_> poco práctico
<sancochito> caliente caliente
<sancochito> la verdad, la interfaz de siempre era fea pero eficaz
<sancochito> aunque esta tiene cosas buenas
<luckatoni> umm ... fea ... eficaz, me quedo con la eficaz,xd
<SadlyMistaken> fea?
<SadlyMistaken> si le podías poner colorines....
<SadlyMistaken> xD
<sancochito> de todas maneras le dejaré unos dias de prueba a ver que tal pero me temo que acabaré como siempre regresando a los maternales brazos de la vieja llorando como un niño que ha perdido a su madre :P
<one_> hola, con el 11.04 donde esta el menu de administracion?
<Pancho> Buenas! estoy probando Xface y me aparecieron 3 sesiones al ingresar, como eliminar eso y que entre por defecto en una?
<fosco_> one_, en el menu de usuario, arriba a la derecha
<fosco_> Pancho, la entrada por defecto es siempre la ultima q usaste
<one_> gracias! con el unity este ando muy perdio jejeje
<fosco_> si lo q quieres es entrar sin poner usuario/contraseña usa gksu gdmsetup
<luckatoni> que compresor usais ?
<Pancho> pero no deseo que aparezca una lista de sesiones al ingresar a Xface para seleccionar sino no entra
<fosco_> Pancho, no he entendido esa ultima frase
<fosco_> luckatoni, tar.gz
<Pancho> claro me es molesto que luego de entrar a Xface me solicite nuevamente que sesion deseo
<Pancho> hay tres sessiones y deseo borrar eso, y que ingrese directametne cuando autentico usuario
<one_> sabeis si se puede poner la barra de unity trasparente?
<fosco_> one_, el panel superior sí, el dock no
<one_> ok gracias, eso suponia
<n-iCe> No sé si me gustó 11.04
<fosco_> el dock puedes auto ocultarlo
<n-iCe> Cómo me voy hasta el desktop sin minimizar todo?
<morfeo> Conecte una usb a mi maquina despues se la di a mi jefe que la pusiera en la suya y le comenzaron a aparecer cosas raras, es posible que yo la haya infectado?
<luckatoni> ayer me puse con bash, y hice eso, no muy practico , pero suficiente para practicar un poco,xd http://paste.ubuntu.com/602306
<Pancho> La 11.04 me ha dejado sin aceleracion gráfica y ademas como van a sacar gnome tradicional por gnome 3 y no em gusta estoy probando xface
<Pancho> quien sabe como eliminar las sesiones en Xface?
<fosco_> n-iCe, super+d
<n-iCe> Super?
<n-iCe> Ya encontré cómo hacer el icono
<n-iCe> Pero eso es algo indispensable en un os
<n-iCe> Supongo tendré que acostumbrarme
<fosco_> super es la tecla con el logo de win
<morfeo> Conecte una usb a mi maquina despues se la di a mi jefe que la pusiera en la suya y le comenzaron a aparecer cosas raras, es posible que yo la haya infectado?
<fosco_> morfeo, si usas linux es extremadamente dificil q hayas sido tú el foco de la infección
<morfeo> mmm fosco_  pero cuando la saco estaba buena y cuando la meti a la mia y despues el a la suya Puf
<fosco_> no he dicho que sea imposible
<fosco_> tampoco has especificado que son las "cosas raras"
<morfeo> la usb paso todo a acceso directo, y los propios archivos  a como protegidos por el sistema
<n-iCe> fosco_: y cómo hago para que todas las ventanas como que se van al fondo chiquitas y selecciono cual quiero
<n-iCe> como de mac
<morfeo> todos los accesos directos llevan a un archivo .scr
<fosco_> n-iCe, http://www.ubuntizandoelplaneta.com/2011/02/lista-de-atajos-de-teclado-para-unity.html
<one_> podrias ayudarme a instalar jdownloader en el 11.04 64b? no esta en repositorio como en el 10.10 y ando perdido
<jorge_> el error es que el tamaño de pantalla no se ajusta al monitor
<lanber> hola, se me ha instalado mal la ueva version de ubuntu
<n-iCe> Gracias fosco_, la última pregunta, existe la forma de hacer que vuelva que mandabas el cursos hasta arriba a la derecha y pasaba lo mismo que con super
<n-iCe> super + w
<lanber> se puede reinstalar de nuevo?
<jorge_> el DisplaySize y el modeline no son los que necesito para el equipo descrito
<fosco_> n-iCe, configura el plugin expo en ccsm
<n-iCe> qué es ccsm
<fosco_> el configurador de compiz
<n-iCe> where is it
<fosco_> da igual donde esté
<fosco_> abre un terminal y escribe ccsm
<n-iCe> aah en terminal
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> is not currently installed :/
<n-iCe> ya me quedo así
<n-iCe> No quiero estar instalando nada
<n-iCe> Siento el 11.04 pesadón
<sancochito> por lo pronto en ubuntu 11.04 firefox va como el culo :S
<n-iCe> sancochito: instalé chrome
<one_> pues a mi el firefox me va muy bien
<sancochito> es que lo que hice fue un poco brutito también
<one_> mas rapido en contenidos flash que en anteriores versiones (de momento)
<sancochito> actualizar de ubuntu 10.04 a 10.10 y a 11.04
<one_> yo hice instalacion limpia, quizas por eso no te tire del todo bien?
<sancochito> seguramente tengo algo raro por ahí fastidiando
<sancochito> tampoco tengo surround 5.1
<sancochito> sólo me funcionan 4 altavoces
<luckatoni> chicos , sabeis como puedo saber el disco y particion (hd1,0) para poner en el menu de arranque?
<kunai> hola
<kunai> hay alguna version de ubuntu para un 800 mhz?
<kunai> y 128 de ram...
<noseasasi>  < kunai>: es necesario que sea ubuntu?
<kunai> no
<noseasasi>  < kunai>: entonces yo en estos casos instalo un debian desde netinstall sin entorno gráfico y después le dejo fluxbox
<noseasasi>  < kunai>: mas todo lo que nec esites
<kunai> soy novatillo con eso de instalar por consola
<noseasasi>  < kunai>: uhmmm puede que te fuera complicado entonces...
<kunai> k diferencia ai entre ubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu?
<noseasasi>  < kunai>: que uso tendría el ordenador?
<kunai> aparte del gestor grafico...
<kunai> pues msn, skype y poco mas...
<noseasasi>  < kunai>: pues si solo es para eso posible que con xubuntu te valga...
<noseasasi> te iria bien algo más de RAM
<kunai> ya, pero es la unica k tengo par ese pc
<one_> alguien sabe donde esta la terminal en el 11.04?
<fosco_> one_, donde siempre, aplicaciones -> terminal
<fosco_> pulsa alt+f2 escribe gnome-terminal
<fosco_> y al icono de unity dile q lo mantenga como favorito
<alfonso> hola
<alfonso> fosco_:  no funcionó
<one_> gracias
<fosco_> lo habrás escrito mal
<alfonso> espera
<fosco_> ah perdon, a ti no se q era lo q te había dicho
<Carlitos__> lol
<Pucara> como activar los efectos de escritorio en Ubutu 11.04 gnome clasico, glxinfo da yes a la aceleracion y tengo instalado el configurador de compiz
<Pucara> pero el instaladord hardware propietario dice que no se esta usando al aceleracion
<fosco_> Pucara, prueba con compiz --replace &
<Pucara> hola fosco como estas
<Pucara> Ho!!! si funciona fosco!
<Pucara> pero me he quedado sin control de ventanas!!! jajaja
<fosco_> Pucara, abre ccsm y asegurate de que tienes activados los efectos "decoracion de ventanas" y "colocar ventanas"
<fosco_> tarde
<karmalion> !invoke pucara
<kubot> karmalion: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<karmalion> :/
<karmalion> wow
<alfonso> fosco_:  gracias ya esta solucionado
<fosco_> ok
<WieRd0> buenos dias, kisiera saber si me pueden ayudar
<luckatoni> WieRd0,  aqui se pregunta y ya esta, si te contestan es que pueden,xd
<WieRd0> miren, ayer, actualice con apt-get
<WieRd0> y ahora no me inicia el entorno grafico
<WieRd0> abro una terminal
<WieRd0> y al dar startx me corre gnome, pero nada mas.. no inter ni nada
<WieRd0> vi los mensajes del gestor de actualizacion, y tampoco instala los paquetes
<WieRd0> y al dar apt-get install -f
<WieRd0> me sale error de dependecias
<Pancho> Sigo con problemas en 11.04 ahora tiene sonidos por cada evento de ventanas y nunca active eso, tengo desactivado los sonidos de los eventos
<Pancho> es supermolesto, como quitar eso?
<fzeta>  WieRd0 ; que distribución ubuntu estas usando?
<WieRd0> 11.04
<fzeta> Y dices tu, que no tienes entorno gráfico? O es que el escritorio se te ah desaparecido?
<WieRd0> ~fzeta~ cuando inicio ubuntu.. se keda cargando los modulos..y ahi keda
<WieRd0> presiono alt+f1 y me abre la primera tty
<WieRd0> y ahi me logueo y tengo ke mandar startx
<WieRd0> y me corre el entorno grafico pero ni tengo internet para actualizar o arreglar el problema
<Pancho> como quito lo sonidos de los eventos en Gnome clasico que me aparecio en la 11.04?
<fzeta> WieRd0: antes no tenías ese problema,no? Sólo fue actualizar y se jodió.. Es así? Has hecho una instalación limpia de Natty de cero, o hecho la actualización desde maverick
<WieRd0> ~fzeta~ estaba todo bien
<WieRd0> actualice al 11.04
<WieRd0> instale gnome 3
<WieRd0> xfce
<Pancho> cuantos problemas que da las actualizacion a 11.04!!!
<fzeta> WieRd0: a mi me paso algo parecido, el escritorio se me desprecio lo arregle con "unity --reset" en la terminal
<WieRd0> pondre el error
<Pancho> COmo quito lo sonidos de eventos de Gnome clasico que me aparecio en la 11.04!!!
<joaco> hola que tal tengo una pregunta estoy usando linux mint julia y que quería saber como me puedo conectar a una impresora conectada en windows xp
<preiero> hola necesito alguna ayuda que puedan darme para configurar el wi-fi en mi maquina usando ubuntu 10.10
<Tarrasquero> preiero: hola
<Vero2> buen día a todos. En Ubuntu Natty no hay paneles?
<WieRd0> ~Vero2~ tienes ke configurarlos :D
<Tarrasquero> preiero:
<Vero2> WieRd0: y cómo hago éso. Con esta distro estoy perdida hm
<Tarrasquero> [Seguridad WEP, root] iwconfig wlan0 essid WLAN_XX key s:XXXXXXXXXXXXX && slepp 2s && ifconfig wlan0 192.168.X.XX netmask 255.255.255.0 up && sleep 2s && route add default gateway 192.168.X.X && sleep 2s && ping -c3 209.85.147.106
<WieRd0> ~Vero2~ te pasaria el link
<WieRd0> pero ando con un lio tambien XD
<Vero2> agradezco
<WieRd0> ~Vero2~ pero googlea
<WieRd0> :D
<Vero2> WieRd0: ok veré tambien San Google :-)
<Pancho> desactivar los sonidos de eventos en la 11.04 no funciona, como quito el maldito sonido de eventos!!!
<WieRd0> ponle silenciar al pc
<WieRd0> :D
<Pancho> jajjaj no seas chistoso WieRd0  que ya para chiste tenemos la 11.04 jajaj!!!
<WieRd0> lol
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<WieRd0> ~Pancho~ pero busca en la configuracion del sistema
<Pancho> voy a reiniciar el equipo a ver, que pasa, que manera de reiniciar desde que puse la 11.04!!!! taluegooo!!!
<Pancho> si si pero no obedece
<Pancho> tengo desabilitado los sonidos del sistema
<WieRd0> fijate si puedes ingresar por ubuntu-clasico
<WieRd0> ke te recuerda la configuracion gnome del 10.10
<Pancho> estoy en el clasico
<Pancho> claro
<Pancho> apenas vi esa cosa del Unity y arranque con el clasico
<ivancp> !screenshot
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<Pancho> mi PC es una maquina de hacer ruidos molestos ademas de otros horrores que ha dejado la 11.04
<Pancho> como quitar mucho de la acelaracion
<Pancho> tenia 6800 FPS y ahora tengo 1900
<Pancho> que fiasco esta 11.04!!!
<WieRd0> este es el erro
<WieRd0> error*
<WieRd0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602379/
<Tarrasquero> WieRd0: borra ese paquete de la cache
<Tarrasquero> /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-games-common_1%3a3.0.0-0ubuntu1~build1_i386.deb
<Tarrasquero> incluso en nombre esta erroneo
<WieRd0> como con rm?
<Tarrasquero> /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-games-common_1%3a3.0.0-0ubuntu1~build1_i386.deb
<Tarrasquero> un momento
<Tarrasquero> rm /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-games-common_1%3a3.0.0-0ubuntu1~build1_i386.deb
<WieRd0> pruebo
<preiero> tarrasquero hola disculpa habia salido por unos minutos
<Tarrasquero> [Seguridad WEP, root] iwconfig wlan0 essid WLAN_XX key s:XXXXXXXXXXXXX && slepp 2s && ifconfig wlan0 192.168.X.XX netmask 255.255.255.0 up && sleep 2s && route add default gateway 192.168.X.X && sleep 2s && ping -c3 209.85.147.106
<preiero> tarrasquero disculpa pero que es eso.. o como lo uso seria la pregunta mas correcta
<Tarrasquero> eso es para realizar la conexion via wifi a internet con seguridad wep, que no es tu caso pues nada
<hashashin> nas
<Tarrasquero> preiero: aunque no siguas haciendolo asi pero te da margen para instalar un asistente
<Tarrasquero> en el caso de que no tengas conexion por cable
<preiero> esto lo hago por medio del terminal supongo
<Tarrasquero> si y adaptandolo a tus necesidades
<iBet7o> Hola a todos!
<erAbuelo> buenas
<luckatoni> Hay mucha diferencia entre Unity 3D a 2D?xd
<mimecar> el consumo que tiene
<xangua> que el '2d' está escrito en qt
<luckatoni> umm , 2D eso que quiere decir , que mas vale usar el 2D?xd
<mimecar> depende de tu equipo
<mimecar> 3D es que usa la aceleración 3D de la tarjeta
<mimecar> nada mas
<luckatoni> ok,xd
<luckatoni> gracias
<kenzu> hola
<kenzu> acabo de migrar a ubuntu 11.04
<kenzu> y no consigo acceder a mis paneles
<kenzu> esto del unity no entiendo como va ni como poder volver a gnome 2
<mimecar> kenzu cuando escribes tu usuario en el login puedes seleccionar gnome clásico
<mimecar> está en la parte inferior de la pantalla, es antes del password
<kenzu> pues la pantalla de login cuando le doy click en mi nombre de usuario aparece la contraseña a escribir y nada mas
<mimecar> después de seleccionar el usuario puedes cambiarlo
<kenzu> selecciono otro usuario ?
<mimecar> cuando seleccionas el usuario y antes de poner el password / entrar en el sistema
<mimecar> puedes elegir el entorno en la parte inferior
<kenzu> y esa eleccion esta en que parte de la pantalla ?
<mimecar> en la parte inferior
<kenzu> bueno voy a probar si me sale
<habriel> hola como estan todos alguien me pued ayudar no puedo  por me aparece este mensaje
<habriel> habriel@master:~$ sudo cfgmaker public@localhost > /etc/mrtg.cfg
<habriel> bash: /etc/mrtg.cfg: Permiso denegado
<habriel> que tengo mal
<Kenzumi> re
<Kenzumi> vale parece que lo he conseguido a volver a gnome 2 :)
<mimecar> solo has cambiado el gestor de ventanas
<Kenzumi> pues con unity no conseguia acceder a nada
<mimecar> tienes lo mismo
<mimecar> pero distribuido de otra forma
<d0lph1n> hola a todos
<d0lph1n> tengo un netbook acer aspire one
<d0lph1n> y quisiera saber si me recomendais la actualización a 11.04
<d0lph1n> supongo que al ser mas nuevo mi netbook se resentirá en cuanto a rendimiento no?
<tornado_> todo depende de las especificaciones
<erAbuelo> no
<m4v> d0lph1n: hay un bug en los kernels más nuevos (el que lleva 11.04) sobre el consumo de la batería, quizás quieras posponer actualizar para el caso de portátiles.
<jaszandre> hola. tengo un problema con gedit al escribirlo en el teminal... me sale un mensaje de alerta . miren http://paste.ubuntu.com/602352/ alguien me puede ayudar??
<d0lph1n> gracias m4v
<mimecar> jaszandre: no es nada grave
<jaszandre> pero antes no me salia y de repente esta asi.. me preocupa un poco
<mimecar> puede ser por el tema que usas en las aplicaciones
<m4v> d0lph1n: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131
<Braiam> bug 760131
<jaszandre> y como podria solionarlo.. por ahi lei que se trataba del gtkrc
<jaszandre> dire solucionarlo
<erAbuelo> d0lph1n: que wifi tiene el acer ?
<mimecar> jaszandre: a ti no te afect
<mimecar> afecta
<mimecar> usa temas de gtk que estén bien hechos
<jaszandre> pues despues de escribir gdit.. me sale la alerta pero luego se abre el gedit y puedo escribir sin problemas.. solo que antes ese mensaje no salia y ahora si ... eso me tiene algo inquieto
<mimecar> jaszandre: el tema de gtk está mal hecho, NO TE AFECTA AL FUNCIONAMIENTO DEL PROGRAMA
<iBet7o> clear
<d0lph1n> erAbuelo, 01:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<d0lph1n> erAbuelo, lo dices por algo en especial?
<jaszandre> ahhh... mimecar pero como te dije.. lo venia usando desde la instalacion del ubuntu 10.10 hace  2 semanas.. y recien ayer empezo este mensaje..talves tenga que cambiar algo en la configuracion.. sabes de esp??
<erAbuelo> yo tengo la ar2427 que es del mismo modelo y con el kernel de natty se queda frito el sistema si usas wpa
<liz95> olaa! :p alguien me podria ayudar con un problema q thengo con linux en general?
<mimecar> jaszandre: lees mis respuestas?
<mimecar> no te afecta
<jaszandre> si mimecar.. pero dime.. alguna web de donde descargar un gtk bien hecho y quitar ese mensaje... entiendo que no afecta el funciomiento ..pero no me gustaria dejarlo asi.. gracias por la ayuda prestada
<mimecar> jaszandre: www.gnome-look.org
<mimecar> ese mensaje solo es una advertencia, no te afecta, pero si quieres dedicar tiempo a resolver un problema que no existe...
<jaszandre> perfecto... gracias a ver si elimino eso y cambio por uno nuevo ..gracias mimecar
<mimecar> los temas de gnome que vienen de serie no deberían mostrar el mensaje
<mimecar> y en gnome-look algunos te darán el ""error"" y otros no
<jaszandre> a ver esperame... voy a cambiar de tema a  uno original de gnome.. a ver si me sale lo mismo
<george2002_> mimecar: que mensje?
<mimecar> una advertencia al lanzar una aplicación en la consola
<mimecar> nada que afecte al funcionamiento
<mimecar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602352/
<george2002_> ha ok
<jaszandre> mimecar .. cambie por uno que me vino con la instalacion.. y me salio lo mismo..ya me quedo claro que no afecta al funcionamiento.. solo que me gustaria eliminarlo.. gracias de nuevo .. voy a probar cambiando por otro
<mimecar> jaszandre: cualquier programa gráfico que lances por la consola te dará errores y warnings
<jaszandre> no mimecar .. solo los editores gedit y leafpad
<mimecar> muchas aplicaciones lo hacen
<george2002_> jaszandre: q entorno tienes?
<jaszandre> es ubuntu 10.10 a eso te refieres??
<george2002_> y porque las lanzas desde terminal?
<jaszandre> es que cuando programo en c++ lo hago desde el terminal y lo manejo mas rapido con comandos que con cliks
<mimecar> jaszandre: si tienes un programa complejo, lo haces todo desde la consola?
<jaszandre> si.. suena raro.. pero eso hago. ya sea usando c++ o python
<george2002_> y tu gnome que version es?
<mimecar> esperemos que no tengas que depurar mucho...
<jaszandre> es la que me vino por defecto con el 10.10
<jaszandre> lo instale hace 2 semanas y como te mencione en un principio todo estaba muy bien
<george2002_> ok
<jaszandre> mira intente abrir uno de esos gtkrc y vi el codigo fuente.. dime.. crees que cambiando algunos valores se arregle?
<mimecar> jaszandre: no
<liz95> olaa, alguien q sepa de linux en general y me pueda ayudar?
<mimecar> si no sabes conocesbien la estructura del tema no
<george2002_> liz95: solo pregunta
<jaszandre> ok
<jaszandre> no se como pero de alguna manera se dañaron el resto de temas por eso me sale lo mismo con todos... crees que un nuevo tema arreglará eso??
<mimecar> jaszandre: no
<mimecar> busca información del warning
<jaszandre> warning?? me explicas mas detalladamente por favor ..
<mimecar> el mensaje de "error" que te da es una advertencia
<mimecar> busca el texto en google y puede que salga algo
<jaszandre> ahh.. si .. ya busque por casi todos lados y no encuentro info de eso
<mimecar> no uses la consola para programar y no verás el warning
<jaszandre> ok.. pero si lo sigo usando desde consola no ocurrira nada cierto??  es un mensaje nada grave entonces
<mimecar> es solo una advertencia de algo del tema que usas
<jaszandre> ok.. gracias por aclarar mis dudad..
<jaszandre> nos vemos... y muchas gracias
<erAbuelo> ta lue
<liz95> se puede instalar aptitude en mi linux?
<mimecar> liz95: en ubuntu si
<mimecar> pero apt-get ofrece mejores resultados
<liz95> entonses si tengo un linux diferente no se puede?
<mimecar> si preguntas en el canal parto de que usas ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿que distribución usas?
<liz95> es q no se porq tiene un delfin no el circulito de ubuntu
<graunjalj> tengo un problema al intentar conectarme con ssh me tira esto la consola "Write failed: Connection reset by peer"
<mimecar> liz95: ¿no sabes lo que has instalado en tu ordenador?
<mimecar> graunjalj: el otro equipo responde al ping?
<graunjalj> mimecar: si de hecho me puedo conectar con la ip interna de el pc servidor , pero con un no-ip no puedo
<liz95> yo no lo instale estha instalado desde el 2007 pero qeria usarlo
<mimecar> liz95: que dice el comando => uname -a
<mimecar> graunjalj: comprueba que tienes abiertos los puertos en el router
<george2002_> le dira actualiza
<george2002_> XD
<graunjalj> mimecar: los tengo abiertos :S
<mimecar> no he usado no-ip
<graunjalj> mimecar: pero el problema no es del noip es por conectarme con la ip publica es raro :S
<mimecar> si no-ip funcionara bien, o tu router bloquea o el cortafuegos bloquea
<graunjalj> puede ser el cortafuegos pero no se cambiarlo
<liz95> mimecar, dice linux zenwalk 2.6.18.1
<liz95> y otras letras y numeros
<mimecar> liz95: no se que distribución tienes instalada
<mimecar> te aconsejo que instales ubuntu
<mimecar> graunjalj: revisa el cortafuegos del router
<tornado_> zenwalk
<tornado_> es otra distro
<tornado_> es ppor eso q te sale un delfin gris
<tornado_> liz95,
<liz95> pero entonses a esta no se le puede poner como el apt-get o algo asi?
<mimecar> liz95: no se ni en que está basada esa distribución
<mimecar> pero si es del 2007, actualiza
<liz95> dice wikipedia q esta basada en slackware pero no puedo actualizar nada no se porq ni como, porq dise q tiene uno que se llama netpkg
<mimecar> liz95: si está basada en slackware no puedes usar apt
<george2002_> de poner se puede, pero tienes que ver cual es el gestor de descargas por defecto que esta tiene liz95
<liz95> por eso queria el aptitude o algo asi para actualizar cosas
<mimecar> liz95: no puedes usar tampoco los repositorios de ubuntu
<mimecar> descarga e instala ubuntu
<xangua> liz95: lo más seguro es que ni soporte tenga si es del 2007, puedes bajar la versión más reciente de ubuntu, de ubuntu.com
<tornado_> liz95, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<tornado_> luego q lo instalas y tienes dudas
<tornado_> te puedes pasar por aca
<tornado_> enrealidad yo tampoco conozco bien esa distro de zenwalk
<liz95> no se puede tampoco para algunas aplicaciones? pude actualizar el firefox, pero se me complica musho bajarlo porq no sirve mi quemador y por usb necesitaria una grande :(
<Braiam> liz95: realmente cualquier dispositivo con almenos 1GB es suficiente
<liz95> pero gracias, y disculpen es q yo creia q como tenia el nucleo linux podria como convertir mi distribucion a ubuntu poco a poco o algo asi
<liz95> Braim, es q thengo una de 128mb q es la q uso para imprimir y eso :$
<tornado_> puedes comprar una
<tornado_> estan baratas en todas partes
<george2002_> liz95: desde el 2007 hasta ahora se an echo muchas mejoras, y los programas an cambiado que jode, es mejor que te bajes la iso mas reciente para tu pc de ubuntu
<mimecar> liz95: no puedes "actualizar" algo basado en slackware a ubuntu
<mimecar> ni a ninguna otra distribución
<Braiam> no se pero recuerdo que alguien preguntaba como montar una iso con el grub
<mimecar> Braiam: con grub 1?
<Braiam> y 2 tambien
<mimecar> esa distribución no usa grub 2
<Braiam> bueno en cualquier caso ambos lo hacen, el problema es saber como
<mimecar> puede quemar un cd e instalar
<liz95> a la mejor si podria conseguir un qemador pero como lo qemo desde esta distribucion para instalar ubuntu?
<mimecar> liz95: tendrás que buscar si esa distribución tiene algún programa para quemar cd's
<mimecar> no se que lleva esa distribución
<george2002_> liz95: dime usa gnome?
<liz95> no, usa xfce
<george2002_> liz95: abre el monitor del sistema, hay te dice que distro es
<liz95> en multimedia hay uno q se llama graveman, ese sera para quemar?
<george2002_> si
<liz95> gracias george2002_ hace ratito lo hice y dice q es linux zenwalk
<tornado_> liz95, ese te sirve
<george2002_> liz95: http://manual.zenwalk.org/es/cp1s3.html
<george2002_> la version mas reciente de esa distro es 7.0 creo liz95
<liz95> a esta es zenwalk 4
<george2002_> si liz95, mira si en el chat de aqui http://www.zenwalk-es.tk/ te dan mas ayuda
<liz95> mushas grasias, y otra duda en caso de q si borre la q tengo para ponerle ubuntu como puedo sacar unos protectores de pantalla q me gustharon pero q no e visto en ninguna otra distribucion?
<george2002_> liz95: la mayoria de protectores que hay van segun el entorno que motes
<george2002_> montes
<Braiam> liz95: trata con xubuntu ya que usan el mismo entorno grafico
<liz95> un amigo thiene xubuntu pero no estan esos, sabes donde los guarda para guardarlos y ver si los puedo instalar despues?
<mimecar> liz95: tendrás que averiguar el nombre de los salvapantallas
<liz95> uno se llama MemScroller por ejemplo
<Braiam> liz95: ok, ve anotandolos y cuando hallas terminado entonces averigua si funcionan para x/k/ubuntu
<liz95> oq
<liz95> parece q si funcionan en xubuntu :p
<liz95> exit
<liz95> y ya los encontre con find
<Braiam> liz95: bien ahora solo te falta buscar la manera de bajar xubuntu y quemarlo :)
<mimecar> haz un backup de tus datos, en la instalación tienes que formatear
<liz95> y es mas lijero xubuntu o el ubuntu para netboks?
<WieRd0> ~liz95~ instale ubuntu
<WieRd0> y luego xfce
<WieRd0> :D
<Nivek-> xubuntu es mas lijero
<Braiam> y viene con xfce de fabrica
<liz95> porq primero ubuntu y luego xfce?
<WieRd0> x si no te acostumbras
<WieRd0> yo lo tenia asi
<Braiam> ella ya esta acostumbrada, usa slackeware que usa xcfe
<Braiam> espero haberlo escrito bien
<Nivek-> xfce
<liz95> sis, jiji
<Nivek-> jajaja
<liz95> xD
<liz95> bueno es q no e usado gnome desde q thengo memoria y eso hase musho
<Nivek-> liz95, usa xubuntu
<Nivek-> :P
<Nivek-> asi no tienes q preocuparte por costumbre
<Nivek-> ya q trae xfce por default
<liz95> oqis
<Nivek-> saludos desde panamá
<liz95> saludos desde mexico :p grasias a thodos por su ayuda y consejos
<dannyLopez68> alguno de Uds sabia que con ffmpeg se podia grabar el escritorio?
<Braiam> habia leido algo de eso, pero no lo he tratado
<dannyLopez68> Braiam: es que cuando trato de hacerlo me sale un error ya te lo paso por pastie
<dannyLopez68> Braiam: gracias ya me respondieron en un foro xD
<Braiam> dannyLopez68: ok
<liz95> ouo grasias a thodos, shau :)
<jkarlos> hola, como hago para que aplicaciones como skype y emesene aparescan en el area de notificaciones, estoy usando natty en modo clasico
<mimecar> jkarlos: se tienen que poner solas
<jkarlos> mimecar: no se ponen, por ejemplo ahora los tengo abiertos y pero solo me aparece el cliente IRC
<jkarlos> y el blueproximity
<mimecar> al minimizar la aplicación tampoco?
<nanovany> camaradas, unapregunta, como borrar archivos recientes en ubuntu 11.04?
<jkarlos> nanovay: usas unity o modo clasico?
<nanovany> unity
<jkarlos> ok
<Nivek-> jkarlos, fijate si no esta en la barra donde esta el icono de carta
<Nivek-> ami me aparece el emesene hay
<Nivek-> alado de la hora
<Nivek-> ah
<Nivek-> estas modo clasico
<Nivek-> ah no se
<jkarlos> nivek-, no me aparece alli, alli solo aparece el cliente IRC y el blueproximity, tengo skype abierto incluso hablando pero he cerrado la ventana principal
<Nivek-> sorry no lei completo
<jkarlos> ok
<nanovany> :S
<nanovany> como los borro/
<nanovany> ?
<Nivek-> el emesene 2.0 aun esta en desarrollo verdad?
<Nivek-> porque no me sale opcion de webcam
<Nivek-> :(
<fosco_> Nivek-: ningun cliente de msn en linux soporta webcam
<mimecar> Nivek-: puede ser porque el protocolo del msn cambia
<nanovany> mimecar, como puedo borrar el historial de mis archivos abiertos de unity?
<mimecar> no uso unity, uso kde
<nanovany> gracias :D
<CiberLugo> conocen alguna aplicacion para convertir Voz a Texto?
<cossier> recuerdo que MS cambió el protocolo de video y en amsn no funcionaba o al menos no me veian!!
<mimecar> si usas jabber para hablar si que podrás usar la wecam
<mimecar> y no te cambiarán el protocolo
<cossier> ahh mimecar gracias
<Gus81> buenas
<cossier> Gus81, :-)
<jkarlos> hola, me cambie a unity y tampoco se muestra
<Gus81> cossier, como andas? al final vole la version 11.04, estoy con la 10.04 y anda todo barbaro
<jkarlos> nanovay: ya sabes como borrar el historiar?
<Gus81> menos una cosa... tengo un  problema para instalar Lightning en Thunderbird
<cossier> Gus81, justo he encontrado un enlace
<mimecar> Gus81: está en los repositorios
<Gus81> ah, yo lo baje de la pagina
<Gus81> y me dice que no es compatible con la version de linux
<Gus81> y no se instala
<Gus81> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<mimecar> Gus81: desde el centro de software?
<cossier> Gus81, a lo mejor la proxima vez te sirve http://ubuntu-cosillas.blogspot.com/2011/05/elimiar-el-controlador-problematico-de.html?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=planetalinux
<Gus81> mimecar, no se la web de mozilla
<Gus81> cossier, gracias ahora lo veo
<mimecar> instalas usando el centro de software de ubuntu?
<Gus81> http://imagebin.org/151357
<cossier> para que sirve lightning ??
<mimecar> Gus81: instalalo usando el centro de osftware
<Gus81> cossier, es una agenda, parecida a la de Outlook
<cossier> ahh gracias
<Gus81> mimecar, ok, voy a intentar
<Gus81> no se deja instalarlo desde el centro de software :S
<cossier> CiberLugo, esto te puede interesar https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2009-September/018909.html
<Gus81> mimecar, no se deja instalarlo desde el centro de software
<mimecar> ¿tienes cerrado thunderbird?
<CiberLugo> gracias cossier , ya lo miro
<Gus81> si
<mimecar> ¿que error te da?
<Gus81> aparece pero no esta el boton de instaalar
<cossier> CiberLugo, mira si gnome-voice-control esta en los repos
<mimecar> Gus81: haz la instalación por consola
<Gus81> http://imagebin.org/151362 ves, que raro...
<Gus81> ok, ahora intento
<Gus81> el comando es sudo apt-get install lightning ?
<mimecar> el nombre que tengas en el centro de software
<dorel> unknown ?
<chilicuil> buenas tardes, estoy teniendo un error super raro, pasa que algunos archivos dejaron de ejecutarse al arranque, /etc/rc.local, /etc/init.d/apache2 /etc/init.d/wicd son algunos de ellos, sin embargo algunos otros como /etc/init.d/slim o noip2 siguen funcionando... :S
<mimecar> ¿versión de ubuntu chilicuil ?
<Gus81> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602509/ no existe el paquete
<mimecar> Gus81: ese no es el nombre
<chilicuil> mimecar: ubuntu 10.04
<dorel> como borro los log de mi sistema ?
<mimecar> dorel: ¿para que quieres hacer eso?
<mimecar> chilicuil: si tienes todas las actualizaciones no debería
<Gus81> y cual es?
<mimecar> lightning
<chilicuil> dorel: si los quieres borrar todos, puedes ir a /var/log y eliminarlos, sin embargo tal vez quieras hecharle un vistazo a logrotate antes de hacerlo
<dorel> ay cosas en ellos que no me gustaria que alguien mas tuviera acceso
<Gus81> ahh pero en el centro de soft dice extension lightning para thunderbird... :S
<Gus81> ok pruebo
<chilicuil> mimecar: estuve jugando con pam, crees que sea por eso?, segun yo he reestablecido todo y /var/log/auth.log no me muestra nada raro...
<mimecar> chilicuil: podría ser
<Gus81> mimecar, tampoco funciona http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602511/
<mimecar> mira si el paquete se llama thunderbird-lightning
<fosco_> Gus81: el paquete no se llama así
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install xul-ext-lightning
<chilicuil> mimecar: ok, seguire viendo por ese lado, @_@ xD
<Gus81> ahora intento de nuevo
<kzman> hola
<kzman> tengo un problema y creo que es por el driver grafico,  puedo acceder a las ttys
<kzman> *no puedo
<Braiam> !hola | kzman
<kubot> kzman: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Tarrasquero> kzman: estas en las x?
<kzman> ?
<kzman> usi 10.04 con gnome
<kzman> *uso
<Braiam> kzman: trataste Ctrl + Alt + F[1-6]?
<Tarrasquero> tienes tienes interfaz grafica?
<kzman> a eso me refiero
<Tarrasquero> tienes interfaz grafica?
<kzman> inicio sesion por gnome (por defecto) y cuando trato de acceder a las otras ttys, me muestra unas rayas muy feas, de un color similar al que tengo en el escritorio gnome
<kzman> en ves de las terminales
<kzman> no se que sea exactamente
<Gus81> listo menos mal que no lo instale... estuve leyendo y no es compatible con la version de 64 bits que yo tengo
<Tarrasquero> kzman: no creo que sea el driver
<Gus81> para instalarlo hay que compilar el thunderbird y el lightning
<Gus81> que quilombo...
<kzman> Tarrasquero, entonces que seria?
<Gus81> que es compilar y como se hace?
<Tarrasquero> kzman: cat /etc/default/console-setup y pegalo en pastebin
<xangua> !compilar | Gus81
<kubot> Gus81: Ayuda y consejos para compilar desde el código fuente en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware | Trata siempre de usar !paquetes precompilados.
<kzman> Tarrasquero, http://pastebin.com/VgcuxVCz
<Gus81> xangua, gracias
<Tarrasquero> kzman: creo que tienes algo mal hay
<kzman> el VGA?
<kzman> yo no he cambiado nada
<Tarrasquero> http://pastebin.com/K40Kici1  ←  colocalo asi
<Tarrasquero> VERBOSE_OUTPUT="no"
<Tarrasquero> FONTFACE="Fixed"
<Tarrasquero> lo demas creo que esta bien
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<kzman> Tarrasquero, ok, gracias voy a ver, pero que programa debo reiniciar, o reinicio el pc completo?
<julioprobarubunt> no puedo instalar ubuntu al reiniciar la pc no arranca desde el cd.
<Tarrasquero> pues si reinicia a ver
<julioprobarubunt> alguien me puede ayudar
<Braiam> julioprobarubunt: ya cambiaste las opciones de arranque del BIOS?
<julioprobarubunt> si
<julioprobarubunt> tambien me sugirieron que desfragmentara el disco duro 3 veces
<julioprobarubunt> y ya lo hice
<Tarrasquero> desfragmentar?
<kzman> desfragmentar?
<Braiam> julioprobarubunt: no se para que, pero en fin; tu lector de CD lee cualquier CD correctamente
<Tarrasquero> ¬¬ te timaron
<kzman> eso sirve si le cambias el tamaño a las particiones
<julioprobarubunt> el lector esta bueno
 * Braiam noto que todo el mundo se sintió extrañado
<Braiam> julioprobarubunt: y en windows, puedes ver el contenido del disco?
<xangua> julioprobarubunt: checa que lo hayas quemado como IMAGEN, no como archivo
<kzman> Tarrasquero, nofunciono, sigue igual
<julioprobarubunt> si puedo ver el contenido del disco
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm
<Tarrasquero> kzman: instalaste los drivers privativos?
<kzman> no, es una VIA integrada,
<kzman> no me sale la opcion para instalar prvativos
<julioprobarubunt> si lo queme como imagen
<Tarrasquero> ok, aun asi puedes instalarlos a mano...
<kzman> Tarrasquero, he buscado para unichrome pro, pero no encuentro nada
<julioprobarubunt> tambien trate de usar el wubi para forzar la instalacion creo que para eso sirve y nada.
<Braiam> julioprobarubunt: trata desabilitando el inicio del DD en el BIOS para que lo forces a solamente usar el CD
<Braiam> julioprobarubunt: el wubi lo que te permite es instalar ubuntu sin dedicarle una partición (como un programa)
 * Tarrasquero sale
<julioprobarubunt> entonces talves mi copia este corrupta, voy a bajarlo de nuevo.
<julioprobarubunt> gracias por la ayuda
<Braiam> julioprobarubunt: prueba usando torrentes en vez de la descarga directa
<kzman> julioprobarubunt, torents oficiales ;)
<julioprobarubunt> lo baje con bit torrent
<julioprobarubunt> y lo queme con infrarecorder
<Gus81> Uff ahora porque no puedo abrir un archivo de microsoft office en base de open office .mdb? :S
<Braiam> julioprobarubunt: entonces es probable que el CD o la quemadora no funcionen bien, trata quemando otro y cambiando el programa que usaste por algún otro
<julioprobarubunt> gracias eso intentare hacer
<Gus81> hay algun plugin para open office para abrir archivos .mdb de microsoft office?
<chilicuil> !google mdb openoffice
<kubot> Abrir mdb con openoffice (View topic) • OpenOffice.org Foro ...: <http://user.services.openoffice.org/es/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=631>
<Gus81> chilicuil, gracias, que groso ese bot...
<chilicuil> Gus81: see, hoy si anda apuradito
<Nivek-> sudo apt-get install wine
<Nivek-> luego me sale un termino de EULA
<Nivek-> debo poner en yes ?
 * Nivek- y una vez mas sigo siendo ignorado
<xangua> solo si sabes lo que significa
<Nivek-> nose
<Nivek-> pero ya puse yes
<rockrknight> es como las licencias de los programas que se aceptan en Windows, pero que nadie lee
<Braiam> rockrknight: casí nadie (yo los leo :))
<Nivek-> jaja
<Nivek-> ayudenme ahora si
<Nivek-> porque el wine no me quiere ejecutar
<Nivek-> archivos
<Nivek-> me tira un error
<Braiam> !enter Nivek-
<kubot> Nivek-: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<rockrknight> primero tienes que abrir la ventana de configuración de wine
<Nivek-> ya estoy hay
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-03
<Nivek-> oh listo ya lo hice
<Nivek-> .D
<Nivek-> :D
<Nivek-> la solucion era editar wine.desktop la linea de Exec=cautious-launcher %f wine start /unix
<Nivek-> por Exec=wine start /unix %f
<Nivek-> :D
<Braiam> Nivek-: trata de enviarselo a los desarrolladores/mantenedores de wine
<sancas> no puedo cerrar el maldito banshee
<sancas> como se cierra?
<rockrknight> Ctrl-Q
<sancas> no se cierra
<rockrknight> ¿está colgado?
<Braiam> Alt+F4
<sancas> no no esta colgado
<sancas> alt+f4 se cierra pero se sigue escuchando la musica
<Braiam> "sudo killall banshee"
<rockrknight> Menú Multimedia - Salir
<dzup> pkill <programa> mejor.
<sancas> pkill banshee
<sancas> se cierra pero se abre automaticamente
<sancas> otra vez
<dzup> hmm ponle sudo
<rockrknight> no debería haber necesidad de ponerle sudo
<sancas> ya a las mil veces despues de poner pkill banshee se me cerro :)
<rockrknight> eso es raro... al menos para mi
<dzup> cerro?
<sancas> sipo
<xuzas> hola a todos!! alguien ha utilizado con exito el imagewriter? lo pregunto porque intento escribir una .img en el pendrive y se queda eternamente estancado en «/dev/sdb1 desmontado correctamente»
<morfeo> fosco_, ya comprobe y no, no infecte yo la maquina windows, algo mas lo hizo y todo exploto justo despues de conectarla a mi laptop, ya la limpio y quedo uva
<dzup> xuzas: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gezakovacs/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<xangua> dzup: unetbootin funciona con .img¿
<xangua> mmm y pa'que agregar ese ppa, tiene nueva versión¿
<xuzas> el unetbootin lo tengo
<xuzas> es verdad, no se me ocurrio probar con ese... -.-
<xuzas> gracias dzup, lovoy a probar
<dzup> no sabria xangua
<xangua> jum.........
<dzup> un rapida glogueada arroja varios metodos para hacer un usb con un .img https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<dzup> y si sehacen con dd no veo porque unetbootin no.
<dzup> a menos que quiera un multiboot, entonces hay utilerias
<xuzas> pues... dzup, h eprobado con unetbootin y no da resultado, se traba. pero mire el link que has puesto y leyendo un poco... por un lado dice que si el directorio contiene algun espacio en el nombre el imagewriter da error. he quitado el espacio del nombre de directorio y ya lo escribe.
<xuzas> gracias dzup!
<sancochito> buenasss
<dzup> te hiba a sugerir un programa llamado  multiboot: http://liveusb.info/MultiBoot-v3/install-depot-multiboot.sh.tar.bz2
<sancochito> a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano con ubuntu 11.04 y unos problemillas con el sonido
<dzup> lo descomprimes y chmod +x y sudo ./el.sh
<sancochito> en 5.1 no me funcionan ni el canal central ni el de baja frecuencia
<xangua> dzup: xuzas también tiene repositorio
<xuzas> ah
<xuzas> lo mirare
<retoco> Quisiera saber cual es el rango de IP's dentro de mi ISP, ¿cómo puedo saberlo? ¿Serán los dos últimos dígitos de mi dirección IP?
<retoco> Ej.: 200.200.x.x ¿Seran todos estos IP's pertenecientes a mi ISP?
<retoco> Ando en búsqueda equipos de usuarios que compartan mi propia ISP.
<Braiam> retoco: trata haciendo un whois a tu ip y así podrás obtener más información?
<dzup> retoco estas en juanker mode?
<retoco> ¿Aló?
<Itxshell> buenas a todos en la sala
<retoco> buenas
<retoco> Pareciera no usarse ya la conversación instantánea por IRC.
<retoco> O quizás mi horario es muy distinto al de los demás.
<sawq> Ubuntu 11.04, no funciona Rhythmbox ni Banshee
<sawq> la música que descargo de internet
<Itxshell> a mi me funciona perfecto ambos
<Itxshell> 11.04
<sawq> que bién por ti
<Itxshell> eso! viva yo!
<Itxshell> por que no pruebas a reinstalar esos dos paquetes
<sawq> espero que sea algo facil para poder escuchar mis álbunes de música
<sawq> como hago para ver si tengo actualizaciones pendientes?
<sawq> en uBUNTU 11.04
<retoco> Lo fácil es lo que uno maneja de manera automática. Si quieres algo fácil, usa muchas veces una aplicación hasta que la conozcas.
<retoco> Te será fácil con el tiempo.
<sawq> gracias,
<retoco> Mi humilde opinión, empecé hace poco a usar Ubuntu también.
<sawq> ya encontré el gestor de actualizaciones
<sawq>  estaba en buscar aplicaciones
<sawq> estoy actulializado
<retoco> sawq: Una pregunta, ¿por qué decidiste utilizar la versión 11.04 y no la 10.04 que tiene LTS?
<sawq> me gusta explorar y ver nuevos retos
<retoco> ¿Sabes lo que es LTS?
<sawq>  pero tines razon de que 10.04 es mas estable
<Itxshell> XD
<sawq> LTS tiene soporte
<sawq> hasta cuando?
<retoco> Hasta la próxima versión LTS, que creo que es el... 2012
<retoco> cada dos año creo que sale la versión LTS
<sawq> creo que voy a estabilizarme solo en una versión
<sawq>  porque cada vez qe cambio, siempre me trae sorpresas
<sawq> ahora que no me funciona los reproductores de música
<x-kap3> hola alguin sabe como instalar estas librerias : libx264
<x-kap3> libmp3lame
<sawq> paso
<RYDeN> hasta el 2013 tiene soporte 10.04
<RYDeN> soporte de 3 años
<RYDeN> pero cada 2 salen las LTS
<sawq> creo que voy a regresar a esa versión
<RYDeN> suelen tener 4 revisiones
<sawq>  tengo todos los discos desde 9.04
<RYDeN> 10.04.1/10.04.2/10.04.3/10.04.4
<RYDeN> cada 6 meses sacan una
<RYDeN> más o menos
<sawq> que bueno
<RYDeN> sisi, lo terminan re depurando
<RYDeN> x ahora está en la versión 10.04.2
<RYDeN> salió en enero la última creo
<r00ter> hola buenas noches, alguien me ayuda porfavor?
<retoco> Buena RYDeB
<retoco> RYDeN
<sawq> actualizar es un reto, pero mejor quedarse en una version hasta dominarla por completo
<r00ter> si hay despiertos claro...
<retoco> Gracias por las aclaraciones.
<retoco> Buenas r00ter
<RYDeN> que sucede r00ter?
<RYDeN> no, por favor
<r00ter> tengo ubuntu instalado en el disco principal pero quiero meterle un disco con una instalación de win ya hecha
<sawq> aqui tengo 7:30 PM
<r00ter> y necesito meter ese win en el menu de grub...:S
<r00ter> he intentado sudo update-grub pero no lo mete
<r00ter> y en la guia ubuntu he intentado crear un archivo manual pero tampoco consigo hacer nada
<r00ter> como lo puedo hacer??
<retoco> Nunca he instalado Windows como segundo sistema operativo. No sabría como ayudarte.
<RYDeN> a mi tampoco jamás me ha tocado hcerlo =S
<retoco> RYDeN: ¿Tú sabes como puedo averiguar cuál es el rango de IP's que usa mi ISP?
<r00ter> bueno se agradece cualquier sugerencia
<sawq> En el Ubuntu 11.04, no me funciona Rhythmbox ni Banshee, alguien sabe que me falta?
<retoco> sawq: ¿Buscaste en google?
<sawq> lo he puesto en Foros Ubuntu-es
<sawq> voy a googlear
<sawq> para ver si encuentro algo
<sawq> ya regreso
<sawq> pueda que tenga que reinstalarlo
<sawq> voy a quemar en cd live el 11.04 e instalarlo
<retoco> Adelante
<CiberLugo> probaste a reinstalar los codecs?
<Itxshell> jajaja sawq  eres muy influenciable
<kzman> hola
<Itxshell> sacar un sistema entero por que un reproductor de musica esta funcionando de forma incorrecta?
<kzman> ubuntu tiene soporte para diskettes?
<sawq> Gracias Ciberlugo, voy a hacer lo que me indicas
<Itxshell> XD
<sawq> ya vuelvo
<n-iCe> fosco_: estás?
<n-iCe> Cómo edito el super + w ? que sea que moviendo el mouse hasta arriba a la derecha se haga ese efecto para cambiar ventanas como de mac
<Vero2> hola, de buenas a primeras Natty no me permite abrir mi libreta de direcciones. Alguien me puede orientar?
<Vero2> me sale este error: GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._e_2ddata_2dbook_2derror.Code100: Cannot open book: Could not create DesktopcouchSession object
<n-iCe> hi
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola! Tengo un problema. La barra de Unity, la que se encuentra al lado izquierdo de la pantalla, no se auto-esconde, y por ende me cubre parte de algunas ventanas que se encuentran abiertas en modo de pantalla completa. Hay alguna solución para ésto?
<CiberLugo> JoseeAntonioR tienes instalado el ccsm?
<JoseeAntonioR> CiberLugo Sí, y he intentado cambiarlo desde ahí, sin obtener resultados.
<CiberLugo> si es asi, abrel y busca el plugin de unity, y alli podras cambiar el conportamiento de la barra
<JoseeAntonioR> CiberLugo Eso no me sirve, no funciona.
<CiberLugo> q opcion tienes en "Hide Launcher"?
<JoseeAntonioR> CiberLugo Never, Autohide, Dodge Windows, Dodge Active Windows. Ninguna de ellas funciona.
<gus> hola q tal??? me gustaria q me ayudaran por favor..con un problema acerca de Live usb
<JoseeAntonioR> ask! | gus
<gus> creo un live usb con "linux live usb creator" y me funciona en un cpmputador de escritprio pero en mi otro computador q es portatil no bootea
<gus> ya configure la BIOS
<gus> y nada...y se q mi pc portatil si tiene soporte porq ya lo hice con live usb de gnome3
<gus> y sirve..
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: !ask es el facto
<gus> pero ninguna distro de linux q he ensayado en live usb arranca...
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Sí, lo sé. Me he confundido.
<gus> pero en el de escritorio si lo hace...
<gus> q podria ser??? :S
<Braiam> gus: haz intentado otros puertos?
<gus> sip...y nada...
<Braiam> gus: trata desactivando los otros dispositivos de arranque
<gus> con live de gnome3 + opensuse sirve...hice el live usb con el scrip q estaba eb la pagina oficial de gnome 3
<gus> y en mi portatil si arranco...
<gus> tmbn he ensayado con ubuntu live usb creator y tampoco..
<gus> no funciona...
<gus> ees q lo mas raro..es q reconoce parte de la usb al inicio..
<gus> porejemplo me muestra la pantalla morada donde aparece un icono q es el de accesibilidad...
<gus> el primer pantallazo del booteo..
<gus> pero de ahi no pasa...
<gus> se queda...ahi..
<Braiam> gus: tal vez no reconoce la tarjeta gráfica
<gus> pero si no la reconoce....se supone q deberia quedar en resolucion no nativa..
<gus> por ahi en 800*600 o algo asi..
<gus> almenos deberia arrancar o no??
<Braiam> gus: trata buscar tu tarjeta gráfica en google a ver si necesita un valor especial al inicio
<gus> ps lo unico q se es q no hay drivers de linux..
<gus> los q uso son los q he encontrado en la red..
<gus> no existe alguna forma de forxar el aaranca desde la usb
<gus> sin importar los drivers de graficos??
<Braiam> gus: con la version alternative
<Braiam> gus: es en modo texto
<gus> almenos arrancar la distro...y luego de tener graficos en resolucioo no nativa...
<gus> instalarlos...
<gus> osea q los mas posible q sucede aqui es q mi trajeta murio definitivamaente para linux...
<gus> porq si no arranca ni desde un live...
<gus> :S
<gus> entonces...nada q hacer...
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Una pregunta, sabes por qué no funciona el autohide del sidebar de Unity?
<gus> Braiam: solo otra pregunta...
<gus> no se q escoger....entre entornos de escritorio: si KDE o Gnome..
<Braiam> gus: te digo, debe ser que debes configurar un parametro especial al inicio
<gus> no se por cual decidirme...
<gus> dame un consejo...
<Braiam> busca en google a ver que te arroja
<gus> o un ponto de vista...
<gus> ... si me suena mas bn porese lado...
<Braiam> KDE o GNOME, cada uno tiene su peculiaridades y realmente debes escojer el que más se te acomode
<gus> es q el problema esq ambos me gustan..
<gus> pero no se por cual inclinarme definitivamente..
<gus> usas gnome o KDE??
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: no, realmente todavia no uso natty por lo que no te podria decir, trata buscando por google a ver si alguien ya se le presento el problema y tiene alguna solución
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Todos lo solucionan con ccsm, pero yo no puedo.
<Braiam> gus: yo, gnome. Pero repito, todo depende de cual se adapte a tus gustos y preferencia, yo no he probado KDE por lo que no te podría decir cúal es mejor
<gus> ok vale...gracias...
<gus> buscare...lo de paremetro especial..de inicio..
<gus> podria ser por ahi..me suena mas por ese lado de confi...
<gus> gracias..vale!!
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: trata cerrando sesión o reiniciando y vuelve a intentar
<Braiam> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Ya he hecho eso mil veces.
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: revisaste que tu sistema este actualizado, ya que por estos dias ván ha estar liberando muchas actualizaciones
<Braiam> para corregir errores y hacer mejoras
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Está actualizado. He posteado mi bug en Launchpad, espero que junto con el IRC pueda resolver ésto.
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: dale un tiempo, hay muchos bugs con la nueva versión y muchos problemas, támbien busca en foros
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Sí, espero que se arregle pronto. Estaré buscando en todo sitio hasta resolver ésto, porque ya me está volviendo loco.
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: si nada de eso funciona, purga el paquete, reinicia, reinstalalo y reinicia, no se si resoverá el problema pero para algunos programas funciona
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam La cosa es que el sidebar viene con Unity, y no creo que Unity venga en un paquete.
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: me refiero a ccsm o como se llame, yo no he provado esa cosa
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam ccsm es como por decir la configuración de apariencia. Sólamente sirve para modificar algunas configuraciones de compiz
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Significa CompizConfig Settings Manager
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: lo que supuse, pero leí por ahí arriba que alguien te recomendo usarlo
<Braiam> ya no lo puedo leer, el traceback lo borro :$
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Sí. Lo que pasa es que tiene una funcion donde se puede modificar lo del autohide, pero a mí, particularmente, no me funciona.
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: mientras tanto trata el clasico
<Braiam> !clasico | JoseeAntonioR
<kubot> JoseeAntonioR: La interfaz por defecto en Ubuntu 11.04 es !Unity. Puedes volver al la vista regular de !Gnome saliendo de sesión y haciendo clic en tu nombre de usuario, en la pantalla de Sesión al fondo de la pantalla selecciona Ubuntu Clasico
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Estoy bien con Unity, el único problema es que la barra del costado me tapa algunas partes de algunas ventanas. Pero aparte de eso, estoy perfectamente bien (:
<Braiam> yo solo decía...
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Está bien, no hay por qué preocuparse (:
<NeoRanger> me estoy bajando una pelicula y está en 8 partes  con extension .001 .002 etc pero no se si en ubuntu hay algun programa para pegarlas
<antonio_> hola buenas noches soy novato en ubntu y necesito que e ayuden a instalar openproj
<arp-> cual es el archivo principañ
<arp-> ?
<arp-> principal
<NeoRanger> el 001
<arp-> no estara comprimido
<arp-> ?
<antonio_> hola buenas noches soy novato en ubntu y necesito que e ayuden a instalar openproj
<NeoRanger> nop
<NeoRanger> es para pegarlos con un programa en windows, pero no se si hay alguno parecido en Ubuntu
<arp-> um
<arp-> con que programa lo pegas en windows
<arp-> ?
<antonio_> hola buenas noches soy novato en ubntu y necesito que e ayuden a instalar openproj
<NeoRanger> ya te digo
<arp-> ya te leimos antonio_
<antonio_> a ok gracias
<NeoRanger> arp-:  HJsplit
<arp-> ah
<arp-> sep
<Omega__> holoa arp-
<arp-> se llama  Lxsplit
<arp-> para ubuntu
<arp-> abri una terminal y pone
<NeoRanger> ok gracias!!
<arp-> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lxsplit
<antonio_> quien me puede ayudar a instalar openproj
<arp-> y listo NeoRanger
<NeoRanger> gracias arp-
<NeoRanger> listo!! instalado!!
<arp-> para usarlo pones
<arp-> lxsplit -j archivo.bin.001
<arp-> y luego solito agarra el resto
<arp-> y te genera el original
<NeoRanger> y si es un archivo avi?
<arp-> lo mismo
<arp-> lxscrip -j archivo.avi.001
<arp-> osea.. la extension que tenga
<arp-> respetala
<arp-> yo di un ejemplo con un bin
<arp-> como si fuera una imagen de cd
<NeoRanger> buenisimo!!
<arp-> podes partir archivos tambien
<arp-> obviamente...
<antonio_> disculpen quien me puede ayudar a instalar openproj
<arp-> sirve para ambas cosas
<arp-> a ver antonio_
<antonio_> hola quiero instalar openproj
<arp-> lo buscaste en los repositorios antonio_?
<antonio_> si pero no lo encuentro
<arp-> ok
<arp-> dejame ver
<antonio_> ok si va gracias
<arp-> que version de ubuntu tenes antonio_??
<antonio_> 11.04
<antonio_> la 11.04
<arp-> x32?
<antonio_> no te entiendo arp
<arp-> la arquitectura
<antonio_> a disculpa 64 bit
<arp-> ok
<arp-> quiero suponer que el paquete comun, deberia andarte
<arp-> proba con este
<arp-> http://uni-smr.ac.ru/archive/business/ProjectMng/OpenProj/openproj_1.4-2.deb
<antonio_> ok voy a probar y te digo ahorita muchas gracias
<arp-> yo no se si eso depende del paquete principal del StarOffice
<arp-> pero bueno
<arp-> te va decir cuando lo instales.. si falta algo
<antonio_> ya lo descargue
<arp-> o
<arp-> k
<antonio_> como lo instalo
<arp-> doble click en el .deb
<arp-> ...
<antonio_> es que soy nuevo en esto de linux
<arp-> dale Instalar
<arp-> y fijate si te da errores
<arp-> o reporta algo
<Braiam> !enter | arp-
<kubot> arp-: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<antonio_> si me dice que no se pudo mostrar <</home/antonio/dercargas/openproj_1.4-2
<arp-> oO
<arp-> no se pudo mostrar?
<antonio_> no
<arp-> abri una terminal
<antonio_> ya la abri
<arp-> y anda a la carpeta de descargas, y pone: sudo dpkg -i OpenProj/openproj_1.4-2.deb
<antonio_> como llego a la carpeta desde la terminal
<arp-> cd Descargas
<x-kap3> oigan disculpen conocen algun programa que este en los repositorios de linux que cree subtitulos ?
<Braiam> x-kap3: creo que un editor de videos es lo que necesitas
<Braiam> x-kap3: busca en el Administrador de Aplicaciónes
<x-kap3> Braiam: o no  conoces algo como texto a voz?
<Braiam> x-kap3: la pusiste dificil
<Braiam> ha no perdon
<chilicuil> x-kap3: texto a voz.., ummm tal vez festival
<x-kap3> Braiam: esk estoi ocupando avidemux pero solo deja exportar los subtitulos ya creados en formatos como el srt y lo k me gustria saber si no sabes de alguno para editar eso o para crear videos ya con subtitulos ?
<Braiam> no recuerdo pero ahi un comando say o algo así que dice el texto que escribas
<CloudStrife> buscas text to speech?
<x-kap3> aja algo como eso o editor de videos k pueda crear subs?
<Perinolas> tambien pude ser espeak o con su interfaz grafica con Gspeak =)
<Gargadon> x-kap3: Aegisub permite crear subtitulos
<Gargadon> no esta en los repos pero dan binarios universales para Linux en su pagina oficial
<Braiam> ese es, pero la voz es horrible
<Perinolas> cual espeak ?
<Braiam> Perinolas: ese pero les advierto que la voz es horrible
<Gargadon> todos los programas de texto a voz son horribles
<Perinolas> yo se que lei por ahi le puede agragar voces diferentes aunque nunca prove cambiarle las voces
<Gargadon> a menos que quieran algo como Vocaloid XD
<x-kap3> ok gracias probare aver cual me funciona mejor
<Braiam> xD
<Perinolas> yo siempre lo utilizo para escuchar archivos de textos =)
<antonio_> aro muchas gracias por tu  ayudad
<antonio_> arp
<quesos> buenas
<Souperman> :)
<quesos> si tengo un formato ext3 con archivo y formateo con ext2 o cualquier otra hay forma de recuperar los archivos de ext3 ?
<Souperman> nope
<Braiam> :$
<quesos> eso sospechaba  diferente es recuperar un archivo por inodo que formateando verdad?
<quesos> el nuevo formato borra los inodos existentes ?
<quesos> hay algo como los inodos de las particiones?  despes de un formato nuevo?
<Souperman> algo asi, la verdad ni idea, solo se que no se puede, podes intentar usar programas de informatica forense pero son complicados de usar
<quesos> Souperman:  alguno tipo me hablo de inodos de particiones y no hencuentro nada solo inodos de archivos y recuperarlos desde la misma particion pero no de inodos de particiones
<Braiam> !google ext3
<kubot> ext3 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3>
<quesos> Braiam:  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3%3E
<quesos> gracias
<Braiam> <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3>
<Braiam> quesos: que codificación usas??
<kaos__> alguien que me pueda orientar
<quesos> ext4 Braiam
<kaos__> en el ambiente hacker
<Braiam> !hacker | kaos__
<kubot> kaos__: Hacker es una persona que se deleita en tener un conocimiento íntimo de funcionamiento interno de un sistema, las computadoras y redes informáticas, en particular, según la definición de la RFC1392 - ej. un buen programador - crackers por otra parte se infiltran en sistemas, véase también !piratería
<samycot> Algunas experiencias con la nueva version de Ubuntu 11.04 q les parecio?¿
<Braiam> quesos: codificación para la IRC utf-8 o iso?
<quesos> samycot:  a eso voy a actualizar de 10. a 11 me cargo todo
<quesos> supogo que es utf-8 desde opera Braiam
<Braiam> es porque en vez de > me mandaste %3E
<Braiam> ah, ok, es el codigo html lo que me enviaste
<quesos> Braiam:  al dar click en tu enlace eso me sale en el navegador
<samycot> q me aconsejan lo actualizo d una vz o me espero un tiempito mas.?¿ stoy con la 10 aun
<quesos> pero el punto no es ese
<quesos> samycot:   <quesos> samycot:  a eso voy a actualizar de 10. a 11 me cargo todo
 * Braiam se reunio con morfeo y no quire ser molestado
<kaos__> me podrian ayudar donde empezar con linux
<kaos__> porfa ayuda
<quesos> kaos__:  leer?
<Souperman> kaos__, usalo
<kaos__> ya lo estoy usando tego ubuntu 10.10
<quesos> kaos__:  vas bien ahora configura, mueve y aprende despues de leer si no queda claro siempre hay algien que preste ayuda
<kaos__> quesos pero me podrias decir cual linux es mas seguro
<RYDeN> seguro e nque sentido?
<RYDeN> yo tengo un tío que es muy seguro en todas las decisiones que toma
<RYDeN> se llama roberto
<quesos> kaos__: yo inicie en linux con ubuntu aho inicie y mi curiosidad me a traido a otro pasando por algunos cuantos ahi veras cual se adecua a tus necesidades  y en el transcurso aprenderas mas de lo que esperabas de hecho no usas linux piensas linux
<kaos__> quesos... y otra pregunta que lenguaje de programacion me recomiendas para empezar,, tengo conocimientos basicos
<quesos> kaos__:  de programacion no se nada  he escuchado de phyton pero de eso no se que dice google?
<Nivek-> kaos__, hay un tutorial para niños acerca de python
<Nivek-> puedes empezar por ese
<kaos__> nivek pienso que tu si sabes de progrmacion, por que en vez de burlarte no me aconsejas
<chilicuil> bash =)
<Nivek-> no me estoy burlando.
<Nivek-> te estoy diciendo que enrealidad existe
<Nivek-> dejame buscarte el enlace
<quesos> kaos__:  yo que no se programacion con eso hice algunas cosas utiles pero no es mi area estaba haciendo un programa facil de gestion
<Nivek-> Libro de programación para niños. (Python)
<Nivek-> "Doma de serpientes para niños". Trata de explicar las bases de la programación para el entendimiento de niños de 8 años en adelante.
<dzup> para aprender a programar ocupas solo una cosa, ser analitico y pensar la actividad que vaz a hacer y desarmarla en partes muy logicamente, el lenguage sale sobrando, cuando llegas a hacer eso, ser analitico, entonces usa el que quieras pues la logica es la misma, es como la matemtica, simple y directa, el lemguage es lo de menos.
<Nivek-> pero el no puede empezar a programar sin conocer los comandos
<Nivek-> por eso debe empezar por algo de niños e ir aumentando
<dzup> para aprender logica y programacion no ocupas ni una computadora
<quesos> Nivek-:  no se de programacion y en algun lugar mire algo llamado anaconda  eso es similar? no he leido solo es una vaga interrogante......
<tkw-one> para empezar a programar nada mejor que practicar con bash script
<dzup> el simple hecho que hagas en tu mente una respuesta logica al como montar una bicicleta, o x cosa, eso es lo mas dificil de lograr, es como un juego de ajedrez, a cualquier ersona se le puede ensenar ajadrez en menos de 1rh ...pero toma anos en saber como hacer un mate, es igual
<chilicuil> a menos que sea el mate del pastor...
<kaos__> gracias por sus comentarios
<tkw-one> dzup: alfil a la reina y caballo al rey y te mate... jajaja
<Nivek-> kaos__, http://code.google.com/p/swfk-es/downloads/list
<Nivek-> empieza descargandote uno de eso y empezar a leer
<Nivek-> y con pereza y sin pasciencia no llegaras a ningun lado
<Nivek-> haber si asi dejas de decir q me burlo
<dzup> te puedo ensenar como hacer unos loops, como imprimir como leer del teclado, raton, etc, te lo aseguro en menos de 1 semana ...pero para saber como utilizar esos comandos y hacer un programa "e sirva" toma anos, para la mayoria de las personas, para el programador nato en 6 meses te  agarra la logica, quizas menos
<quesos> jaja serenidad y paciencia solin jeje
<kaos__> ok dzup
<dzup> la mayoria de la gente les toma toda su carrera y como 10 de "experiencia" para hacer programitas estupidos, para el nato ...en menos del ano ya anda jugando con punteros etc heh
<kaos__> dzup... y que es lo que nesecito hacer
<quesos> kaos__:  leer como te dije -...
<dzup> ...la mayoria de los titulados NO saben programar, saben instala ...que no es lo mismo hacer windows programandolo en C que programarle una reformateada con su debida instalada dewindows,pero en fin dicen te voy a programar tu windows nuevesito como si allas comprado este dinosaurio hace una 1hr, claro! le van a borrar todo y reinstalar windows, eso no es programar heh
<dzup> kaos__: yo diria comienza en C de una buena vez, ya cuando te topes con py o php,etc se te hara como un pedazo de pastel :)
<quesos> dzup:  ese era el consepto de la carrera de programacion y dije naaa eso no tomo ya lo se hacer y en linux me di el golpe viendo que programar te deja calvo en ocaciones :
<Nivek-> lol
<dzup> existen diferencias entre win y linux, pero si vaz a C por ejemplo ...pues esta standart supuestamente, la unic gran diferencia serian librerias entre muchas mas cosas como semaphores etc
<dzup> pero C es C heh
<quesos> programar no es lo mio :(
<dzup> y php, py, etc son interpretes y crossplatform ...osea que el codigo que escribas supuestamente funciona con pequenas modificaciones o ninguna del todo pues es interpretada antes de ejecutarse.
<dzup> pero si te vaz a estudiar ahi en py, php, perl etc  ...te vaz a confundir pues no estarias mirando que hay ademas clases, etc como si ubiera comenzado desde C desde el principio, asi se ahorra humo, y es mas facil borrar todo lo aprendido en php,py cuando se llega a C despues ...que comenzar directamente en C, menos confucion = ahorras tiempo.
<dzup> ...pero comenzar dierectamente en C es mucho mas dificil heh
<dzup> en 1 semana se sabe quien sabra al terminar el curso y quien vino a noviar :p
<dzup> las estadisticas no mienten, 10 de cada 100 personas que estudiaron para "programar" salen sabiendo ...
<dzup> ...el otro 90% don o profesores o sysadmin de movistar jajajaja
<dzup> *son
<morfeo> como hacer update sin internet?
<dzup> apt-get –qq ––print-uris install {packagelist} | awk -F\‘ ‘{ print  $2}‘ > get.lst   ; wget -c -i get.lst    desde una pc que si tenga internet
<dzup> luego los instalas
<n-iCe> qué es eso
<n-iCe> o.O
<dzup> dpkg-scanpackages sharedebs /dev/null | gzip > sharedebs/Packages.gz
<Souperman> morfeo, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=actualizar+ubuntu+sin+internet
<dzup> y lea usted morfeohttp://beans.seartipy.com/2006/05/06/update-or-install-applications-on-debianubuntu-without-an-internet-connection/
<morfeo> gracias amigos
<duende> hola??
<Nivek-> hola
<duende> nivek que tal yo de colombia
<duende> tengo instalado xubuntu, lo acabo de instalar pero tengo un problema
<Nivek-> yo de panamá
<Nivek-> mande
<duende> lo que pasa es que quiero maximisar un video que estoy viendo con parole y se me reinicia en entorno grafico, me pide de nuevo clave para entrar
<duende> hola??
<duende> alguien me podría ayudar con un problema que tengo con xubuntu?
<duende> hola...
<Gus81> buenas
<duende> gus hola
<duende> que tal
<Gus81> duende, todo bien
<Gus81> buenas noches
<duende> tengo un problema con el video de xubuntu
<duende> si ahí pasandola jajaja
<duende> estoy cansado, soy de Colombia
<Gus81> ahh, no creo que pueda ayudarte, soy nuevo en Ubuntu
<duende> ahh jejeje
<duende> cuanto tiempo lleva en estas?
<Gus81> duende, que problema es?
<Gus81> hace unos dias
<duende> lo que pasa es que acabo de instalar xubuntu y no puedo maximizar los videos que veo sin que se reinicie el entorno grafico
<duende> un amigo me dijo como se arregla ese problema en ubuntu y algo relacionado con gnome-media
<duende> pero eso no lo encuentro aqui
<Gus81> duende, fijate si encontras algo aca http://xubuntu.informe.com/forum/
<Gus81> parece que estan todos durmiendo...
<duende> ya fui a mirar ... si
<duende> no es la mejor hora para preguntar algo
<duende> y de donde eres?
<Gus81> tengo un problema, cuando se suspende la PC y la vuelvo a despertar no tengo internet, tengo que reiniciar el sistema, alguna idea?
<Gus81> duende, de argentina
<duende> no... hasta ahora escuho ese problema
<duende> hum... :-/
<Gus81> algun buen firewall?
<Gus81> estoy entre firestarter y gufw...
<duende> huum... pues no sé, no estoy muy familiarizado con los firewall en linux
<duende> hola.. de regreso...
<Gus81> duende, hola... ya me voy a dormir, es tarde
<Gus81> ya estoy cansado...
<Gus81> mañana me conecto
<Gus81> me voy... abrazo!
<duende> oook
<duende> ciao
<duende> hola....
<duende> hola...
<Tiffon> nas
<duende_> hola?
<Danielq> buenos dias
<Danielq> disculpen la molestia pero me podrian ayudar con un problemita que tengo
<Danielq> Hola
<Danielq> me podrian ayudar y disculpen la molestia
<Danielq> ?
<xs3ns3> hola
<xs3ns3> q calladitos...
<luckatoni> Buenas, cuales eran los comandos para comprobar la Acelaracion 3D para unity
<Tarrasquero> luckatoni: glxgear quizas
<luckatoni> exacto gracias,s creo que era glxinfo
<luckatoni> y para ver el entorno de escritorio que tengo?xd
<Tarrasquero> entorno de escritorio?
<Tarrasquero> supongo que unity
<luckatoni> umm, si, infotmacion sobre el sistema , para saber si tengo gnome o Unity
<Tarrasquero> luckatoni: eso es muy evidente
<Tarrasquero> a simple vista... yo creo que vale
<luckatoni> jajaj, ya lo se, pero quiria saberlo,xd
<Tarrasquero> alt+f1
<Tarrasquero> eso es la ayuda
<Tarrasquero> y quizas veas el entorno hay
<luckatoni> ok, muchas gracias por la informacion Tarrasquero
<fosco_> buenas
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<voyager1> para actualizar de 10.10 a 11.04 se hacía con upgrade-manager-d?
<m4v> yo lo hice con do-release-upgrade desde la terminal
<voyager1> se puede actualizar de 10.10 a 11.04 por consola
<m4v> sep
<m4v> "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<voyager1> m4v la orden para la actualización ha variado?
<voyager1> yo hacía un sudo aptitude upgrade-manager -d
<voyager1> lógicamente desde consola
<m4v> voyager1: no la conozco esa forma, do-release-upgrade es la que está en la documentación
<m4v> y aptitude hace algún tiempo que no viene por defecto en ubuntu.
<voyager1> m4v gracias mi documentación estará muy desactualizada
<marqus> hola a todos
<marqus> tengo un problema al tratar de activar los efectos visuales, me salta un aviso diciendo que "no se han podido activar los efectos de escritorio"
<one> hola!! no consigo poner un acceso en la barra de unity de terminal, se que parece una tonteria pero me estoy volviendo loco, alguien puede ayudarme con esto?
<marqus> he mirado en Controladores adicionales y no se están usando, pero es que además no encuentra ninguno
<marqus> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<marqus> lo instalé ayer mismo
<marqus> ¿alguien sabe por dónde puede ir el problema? llevo desde ayer buscando por la red pero no encuentro ninguna solución
<marqus> mi gráfica es una ATI Radeon Xpress 200
<voyager1> marqus para qué quieres el cubo?
<marqus> en realidad no quiero el cubo exactamente, el problema es que el movimiento de las ventanas es muy lento y cuando he instalado otras versiones siempre he notado que éste mejora; suelo poner las ventanas gelatinosas
<marqus> pero me da igual que sean gelatinosas o no, lo que quiero es que se muevan con fluidez
<Tarrasquero> marqus: rmmod radeon que te tira?
<marqus> además, noto que con más de tres o cuatro pestañas en firefox el navegador y el equipo lo notan
<marqus> me dice: ERROR: Module radeon is in use
<Tarrasquero> entonces estas usando el libre
<Tarrasquero> marqus: pon el modelo de tu targeta en la web de ati
<Tarrasquero> y descargalo
<Tarrasquero> o instala desde repos
<marqus> ok
<marqus> voy a probar
<marqus> gracias
<noseasasi> hasta otra buena gente...
<marqus> Tarrasquero: Mi tarjeta gráfica no tiene soporte para versiones superiores a la 9.04
<Tarrasquero> pues...
<Tarrasquero> marqus: busca en synaptic
<Tarrasquero> criterio de busqueda ati
<marqus> Tarrasquero: no sé qué debo buscar, utilizano "ati" no me aparece gran cosa
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<marqus> supongo que toca renovar la tarjeta
<marqus> :S
<marqus> Tarrasquero: muchas gracias igualmente :) al menos ahora sé a qué atenerme
<Tarrasquero> ok
<one> hola!! no consigo poner un acceso en la barra de unity de terminal, se que parece una tonteria pero me estoy volviendo loco, alguien puede ayudarme con esto?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<jgratero> Una pregunta, para los equipos que no tienen los recursos, esta un Unity 2d?
<Xriveryk> Buenos dias a tod@s
<Xriveryk> que maquina virtual es la mejor..... virtual box... o cual??
<cossier> Xriveryk, VirtualBox-OSE a me va bien pero si quieres soporte para USB mejor la que te bajes de oracle
<cossier> mi*
<cossier> las otras no las he probado
<Xriveryk> cossier, necesito la que me reciba usb cd carpeta compartida ..... la que mas parecida me deje el s.o igual a que fuera anfitrion...
<cossier> Xriveryk, la version de oracle tiene soporte USB y tbn carpetas compartidas
<Xriveryk> cossier, sabes de donde podria bajarlo?
<cossier> supongo de oracle.com
<cossier> la encontre http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html#vbox
<cossier> Xriveryk, ^ ^
<Xriveryk> cossier, muchas gracias
<Ivan_guzman> saludos hay alguien que pueda ayudarme con la instalacion de ubuntu !!!
<jachavez> Buenos dias
<jachavez> Ivan_guzman, que te sucede?
<Ivan_guzman> hola que tal !!
<Ivan_guzman> buenos dias
<Ivan_guzman> mira he instalado ubuntu 11.04
<jachavez> Ivan_guzman, yo igual aja
<Ivan_guzman> en primera es una lap top lenovo !!
<Ivan_guzman> con un disco de 250
<Ivan_guzman> particionado en 4
<Ivan_guzman> ya que tengo en primera lista windows vista
<jachavez> aja cual es la duda
<Ivan_guzman> puse ubuntu en una particion de 40 y una de un giga para la swap !!
<Ivan_guzman> ya instale
<Ivan_guzman> pero no bootea
<Ivan_guzman> al inicio no me arroja el booteo !! y si termno la instalacion
<cossier> Ivan_guzman, una de las particiones debe ser boot "flag"
<Ivan_guzman> disculpame no se mucho quiero conocer el sistema
<Ivan_guzman> puedes decirme como hacerlo
<jachavez> es decir cuando instalas con 2 sistemas te pregunta..
<jachavez> Ivan_guzman, ya te paso un tutorial paso a paso que encontre con 2 sistemas operativos
<Ivan_guzman> de las tres opciones de instalacion seleccione la opcion 3 (otras)
<Ivan_guzman> una particon le puse de intercambio
<cossier> Ivan_guzman, lo hiciste manual?
<Ivan_guzman> y a la otra ext4 /
<Ivan_guzman> asi es !!
<Ivan_guzman> pero no sabia si es solo la diagonal o con diagonal boot !
<jachavez> http://sliceoflinux.com/2011/04/28/instalar-ubuntu-11-04-paso-a-paso/
<jachavez> listo
<cossier> Ivan_guzman, y el win tampoco bootea??
<Ivan_guzman> si ese si !!
<Ivan_guzman> entra directo
<Braiam> no instalo el grub
<Ivan_guzman> eso es lo que no se !!
<Ivan_guzman> de que se trata ? perdon !!
<jachavez> Pues cuando carga al inicio te sale de una ves cargando windows
<cossier> Ivan_guzman, solo tienes un disco fisico? creo que es lo que Braiam te saltaste un paso
<jachavez> o te sale una opcion ahi para escoger windows o linux
<Ivan_guzman> noo !! eso es lo que no sale
<jachavez> no instalastes el grub entonces
<Ivan_guzman> creo que no !!
<Ivan_guzman> en que parte se hacia eso ? disculpa
<Braiam> que busque un live cd y repare el grub
<Gargadon> si entra a ubuntu, a fuerza debe tener grub
<Ivan_guzman> pero como entro a ubuntu ?
<Ivan_guzman> desde el cd que hice de instalacion ?
<cossier> Gargadon, solo entra a windows directo segun dice
<Braiam> !dualboot | Ivan_guzman
<kubot> Ivan_guzman: Instrucciones para usar Windows/Ubuntu al mismo tiempo (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jachavez> http://sliceoflinux.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/instalar-ubuntu-11-04-23.png oye brother aca explica paso a paso que debes hacer y que debes concer pegale una leida
<cossier> Ivan_guzman, con el live CD mejor sigues algun  tuto
<Ivan_guzman> pero que es el live cd ?
<cossier> leete lo que te pone jachavez
<cossier> Ivan_guzman, el disco de instalacion!!
<jachavez> CD de instalacion = conocido como Live Cd , por que ubuntu puede cargarse sin necesidad de isntalarse
<Ivan_guzman> ok si !!
<jachavez> es decir ahi te sale una opcion que dice probar ubuntu .. lo puedes usar .. sin instalarlo xD
<Ivan_guzman> pero hay forma de instalar ese grub por separado ?
<cossier> Ivan_guzman, si desde el live cd se puede
<jachavez> Ivan_guzman, Linux en cualquiera de sus versiones no es windows, que solo vas next next next. te lo digo yo , tienes que leer.. para aprender leete el tutorial que te di
<Braiam> Ivan_guzman: primero deberás iniciar el livecd y luego podrás repararlo/instalarlo
 * jachavez piensa que hubiera elejido una version como 10.10 para comenzar unity no es para todos :(
<Ivan_guzman> el de dual boot ?
<cossier> Ivan_guzman, debes perderle el miedo a la consola pq para eso se usa la consola !!!
<jachavez> Ivan_guzman, http://sliceoflinux.com/2011/04/28/instalar-ubuntu-11-04-paso-a-paso/
<Ivan_guzman> ok viejo !! lo leere paso a paso
<jachavez> ese tutorial esta mas que explicado, dedicale unos minutos no hay pierde ahi
<jachavez> muchos de mis amigos me dicen no tienes un conversor de videos jaja si.. y en 2 minutos con consola se hace magia xD
<Ivan_guzman> muchas gracias !!
<Ivan_guzman> hay alguna otra cosa extra que deba saber ?
<jachavez> ese tutorial explica lo basico
<Braiam> Ivan_guzman: ante la duda pregunta e investiga
<jachavez> cualquier cosa aca estamos para despues..
<jachavez> PEro lee, investiga, releee, googlea,
<Ivan_guzman> muchas gracias nuevamente viejo !!
<jachavez> cossier, tu usas gnome3?
<SadlyMistaken> Tengo una impresora hp, de esas que son escaner e impresora a la vez, el caso es  no me quedaba tinta negra, y le he cambiado el cartucho.... y aún sigue indicandome que me queda poca tinta.... Y no se que hacer... Porque luego lo imprime bien...
<jachavez> SadlyMistaken, as probado resetear el impresor ?
<jachavez> SadlyMistaken, sabes cual es el modelo de tu impresor ?
<jachavez> SadlyMistaken, Busca en google como resetear impresor XX-XXXX
<cossier> SadlyMistaken, y los otros cartuchos??
<SadlyMistaken> uhm...
<cossier> jachavez, no uso 10.04 y 10.10
<SadlyMistaken> Resetear el impresor? Yo si apago la impresora y la vuelvo a encender, me sigue diceindo lo mismo.... que tengo poca tinta, pero yo lo he cambiado el cartucho
<cossier> SadlyMistaken, lo puedes saber pulsando el boton de tinta de la impresora lo suelen indicar
<cossier> Ivan_guzman, busca un tutorial sobre como reinstalar grub!!
<granjero> hola
<granjero> tengo un problema.
<Braiam> !ask | granjero
<kubot> granjero: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<granjero> el archivo motd de mi ubuntu server tiene repetida la informacion
<takeshi> quieres editarlo?
<granjero> se la borro y vuelve siempre a lo mismo
<granjero> ya lo he hecho
<takeshi> mm
<granjero> pero cada vez que inicio de forma remota me muestra informacion confusa
<takeshi> lo corres con sudo? el editor..
<granjero> desde la sesion root
<granjero> me logueo por ssh como rrot
<granjero> root
<takeshi> es un texto editado?
<granjero> que cosa?
<takeshi> tu motd, es editado o es el por defecto del sistema
<granjero> es el de defecto
<granjero> pero acabo de ver que hay un motd.tail
<granjero> ese debe estar vacio no?
<Braiam> granjero: tail es cola y por lo regular es como una copia de seguridad o de registro de lo que contenía el original
<granjero> Braiam, ahi lo vacie y me muestra solo el motd
<granjero> motd como se genera?
<granjero> porque muestra informacion del server
<guampa> granjero: fijate si tenes un archivo /etc/init/mounted-varrun.conf
<granjero> no guampa
<granjero> ahh si
<granjero> su
<granjero> si
<guampa> hacele un cat, vas a ver que ese script dispara la actualizacion del motd
<guampa> se construye llamando a los scripts en /etc/update-motd.d
<granjero> guampa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/602795/
<granjero> no veo el mot.d alli
<guampa> debes tener otra version
<guampa> yo encontre este script corriendo como root "grep -R motd /etc/*"
<guampa> eso busca cualquier archivo que referencie a motd en /etc y subdirs
<granjero> root@ServerDatos:/etc/init# uname -a
<granjero> Linux ServerDatos 2.6.32-28-generic-pae #55-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 10 22:34:08 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<guampa> seguramente es algun script en /etc/init o /etc/init.d
<granjero> igual ya estaá
<granjero> borre el contenido de motd.tail
<granjero> y no me repite la informacion
<takeshi> que version de gnome trae por defecto ubuntu 11.04?
<guampa> otra manera de forzar que motd no cambie es "sudo chattr +i /etc/motd" y chau :)
<guampa> no lo va a modificar ni root
<granjero> jajaja
<granjero> lo bueno de ese archivo es que cuando logueo por ssh me dice si hay usuarios conectados
<guampa> hehe, yo hago eso con /etc/hosts xq el network manager lo chinga sino
<granjero> el uso de ram, swap, % de home
<guampa> ahh si es cierto
<granjero> si hay updates para hacer
<granjero> etc
<luckatoni> Buenas, ahora mismo tengo unity 2D, como puedo hacer para tener Gnome 3?gracias
<pinguin> hola
<pinguin> al ubuntu 11.04 no me permite montar particiones mas que las predeterminadas
<pinguin> no puedo montar una particion como /mispelis
<pinguin> alguien me puede ayudar?
<pinguin> esto no me pasaba con ubuntu 10-10
<cossier> pinguin, si te deja
<pinguin> como..
<cossier> ahh con un nombre personaliozado te reiferes??
<pinguin> al instalar 11.04 y definir las particiones, no puedo nombrarlas como yo quiera; solo /, /home, etc.. ya predeterminadas
<cossier> creo que no
<pinguin> ¿y si tengo varias particiones=
<pinguin> dos discos duros...
<pinguin> ni ubuntu ni xubuntu. No entiendo por que
<cossier> pinguin, deberas usar o un raid o lvm o algo asi
<pinguin> pero no entiendo por que en 11.04 no y en anteriores si
<pinguin> un home de 900 Gb? ...
<cossier> pinguin, podrias crear una particion sin punto de montaje
<pinguin> cossier, las particiones ya están hechas. Pero si no les doy un punto de montaje, cómo voy a trabajar con ellas=
<cossier> pinguin, y montarlas luego desde ubuntu
<cossier> pinguin, con mount /dev/sdxx /media/mispelis
<cossier> pinguin, tantos mounts como particiones sueltas tengas
<pinguin> ya, pero más cómodo que desde nautilus veas el nombre y pinches
<luckatoni> una pregunta. tengo Unity 2D, si instalo Gnome 3, no podre volver  a los Unity?xd
<cossier> pinguin, tbn te aparecran en nautilus
<cossier> pinguin, dales un nombre de volumen o etiqueta si puedes
<pinguin> cossier, y la "ventaja" de no poder hacerlo en la instalación en 11.04 ¿donde está?
<cossier> pinguin, en la instaslacion puedes crearlas y usarlas luego
<luckatoni> otra pregunta. tengo Unity 2D, si instalo Gnome 3, no podre volver  a los Unity?xd
<cossier> luckatoni, ya te lei pero solo uso gnome
<luckatoni> ok cossier , gracias
<pinguin> me refiero a definir la partición (con su sistema de ficheros y tal) y asignarle un punto de montaje. No entiendo por qué esto último se surpime. No lo veo más intuitivo... no sé...
<cossier> pinguin, no hace falta ponerle punto de montaje aunque si su tipo de ficheros
<cossier> pinguin, y formatarlas claro
<pinguin> y sin mount /dev/........ desde una terminal, ¿aparecen en nautilus?
<cossier> pinguin, luego se podrian montar a mano
<cossier> si
<cossier> eso o desde nautilus
<guampa> estoy usando cambio rapido de usuarios para cambiar entre dos sesiones X (ctrl+alt+F[7,8]) y anda re bien, pero cuando no accedo por un rato a alguna de las dos sesiones me pide un password, como puedo deshabilitar eso?
<cossier> guampa, creo que es el screensaver
<guampa> cossier: voy a probar gracias
<pinguin> una última pregunta, cossier. ¿con qué nombre o cómo aparecerían en nautilus sin montarlas desde una terminal?
<cossier> pinguin, como Disco de xx Gigas en /dev/sdxx
<retoco> Ando en búsqueda del rango de IP's que maneja mi ISP. ¿Hay alguna forma de averiguarlo?
<pinguin> vale. Pues voy a probar en portatil. Otra cosa: ub 11.04 y las gráficas (nvidia y ati) se llevan peor que con las versiones anteriores. glxgears arroja menos fps
<cossier> pinguin, la nvidia trae tela ati no lo se
<cossier> pinguin, tienes nvidia
<cossier> ?
<pinguin> ati en mi portátil me ha bajado a la mitad de fps que con la 10.10
<pinguin> nvidia en sobremesa pero con 10.10
<pinguin> y va de lujo
<cossier> pinguin, :)
<cossier> nvidia nvidia-current y nouveau-firmware se pelean entre si !!
<pinguin> yo sólo nvidia-current
<pinguin> he leido algo por ahí sobre eso
<cossier> en la 11.04
<cossier> pinguin, a lo mejor ati le paso similar
<pinguin> en el portatil con ati no. nouveau-firmware sólo es para nvidia
<cossier> pinguin, tienes el driver radeon o el privativo
<pinguin> radeon
<pinguin> fglrx
<cossier> pinguin, a mi fglrx para 3D de maravillas pero luego las ventanas no andaban!!! :-(
<pinguin> creo que lo de unity ha sido un gran error
<cossier> pinguin, con todo lo que he leido voy a esperar a poner 11.04
<pinguin> hay que innovar con sentido, no por innovar
<cossier> sip
<cossier> !ot, cossier
<kubot> cossier: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<cossier> :-DD
<jachavez> io tengo 11.04 con gnome clasico xD
<jachavez> al rato monto mejor xfce o lxde o fluxbox o openbox xD
<cossier> pinguin, tendras que nredimensionar /home mas pequeño
<cossier> para dar espacio a las otras particiones
<pinguin> ya
<pinguin> me preocupa el nuevo escritorio de gnome. Igual me hace ir a xfce
<pinguin> me había acostumbrado a los paneles....
<cossier> me gusta mas lxde
<cossier> o sea lubuntu que mal suena
<jachavez> como levanto el modulo del sonido again
<cossier> jachavez, no tienes audio
<jachavez> estaba viendo un capitulo de csi miami y hoy que pongo otro no suena
<jachavez> no se que paso jajaja
<cossier> jachavez, mira si se te ha puesto el mute
<jachavez> ya vi no ta mute
<cossier> jachavez, es la version 11.04 ?
<jachavez> si ?
<luckatoni> para ver la informacion del sistema por la terminal. es sysinfo?
<cossier> jachavez, debe ser cosa del pulseaudio
<jachavez> por eso como levanto el servicio again
<jachavez> digo lo bajoy lo subo
<jachavez> o tendre que reiniciar
 * jachavez tocara ir buscando una iso de 10.10 para vovler a instalar 
 * jachavez reiniciando
<Paco_25_GR> Pensais k merece la pena cambiar de la version 10.04 a la 11.04??? se obtienen mejoras??
<luckatoni> Paco_25_GR, para algo las hacen, no crees?
<cossier> Paco_25_GR, yo con la 10.04 soy feliz
<Paco_25_GR> esa es mi pregunta, se nota muxa diferencia de la 10.04 a la 11.04 o solo la interfaz??
<cossier> Paco_25_GR, la interfaz a cambiado segun dicen y mucho o sea unity
<jachavez> cossier, reinicie y no volvio el sonido
<Braiam> jachavez: nunca escuchaste sonido, o fue despues de algún evento?
<jachavez> esta biendo feliz un capitulo de csi con vlc
<jachavez> lo cerre quise poner otro y ya no suena ni los mp3 ni nada
<jachavez> raro no suena nada
<Braiam> jachavez: trata "sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio"
<nasser> Hola, instalé el pack de iconos faenza desde repositorios. Alguien sabe como añadir iconos al pack o sustituir unos por otros ya que el pack no me aparece en si en la carpeta iconos?
<jachavez> si lo hicistes desde los repositorios
<jachavez> debe de aparecer
<jachavez> Braiam, no hace nada
<Braiam> jachavez: tienes archivos wav por ahí?
<Braiam> jachavez: paplay "archivo.wav"
<jachavez> lo ultimo que hice fue instalar cmus
<Braiam> jachavez: o revisa los cables/bocinas/connectores
<jachavez> ya revise eso otambien
<jachavez> toy solo en la casa nadie me los ha tocado
<osovandalo> alguien aquí utiliza la versión 7 de netbeans?
<Braiam> jachavez: revisaste las salidas de audio?
<Braiam> jachavez: que salga por las bocinas/audifonos?
<jachavez> Braiam, no he tocado anda te digo estaa solo, como se pueden desconetar solas
<jachavez> no ha habido bajon de corriente
<jachavez> adicional ya lo revise todo esta bien conectado
<jachavez> tengo bocinas y audifonos
<Braiam> jachavez: es que salga por la salida de atras o la delante (yo tengo 3 salidas de audio :))
<jachavez> yo solo 1 por que le puse otra tarjeta de sonido
<jachavez> no esta usando la integrada
<Braiam> jachavez: talvez ahí esta el problema
<jachavez> pero como esotaba sonando hace 1 minuto
<jachavez> pa mi es el 11.04
<Braiam> jachavez: espera que no te entiendo, comenzo a sonar de nuevo?
<jachavez> comento los sucesos
<jachavez> estaba viendo un capitulo de una serie de television
<cossier> nasser, desde los repos o desde u n ppa
<jachavez> termino el capitulo
<jachavez> puse otro
<erAbuelo> jachavez: comprueba que el sistema esta usando la tarjeta de sonido correcta
<jachavez> y ya no sono
<jachavez> erAbuelo,  iuluminame
<erAbuelo> mira en la configuracoin de sonido
<jachavez> joder no reconcoe la tarjeta de sonido
<jachavez> le doy en la bocina y no aparece en la seccion de hardware tarjeta de sonido
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<marlovento> buenas, estoy en live cd de la version 11.04, pero no veo que use una nuevo escritorio
<marlovento> pensè que ahora venia por defecto unity
<takeshi> te refieres a gnome 3?
<nasser> cossier: como lo hago? :S
<jachavez> erAbuelo, no la reconoce
<marlovento> como hago para probar unity
<jachavez>  Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<jachavez>  esa tengo
<cossier> ahora vuelvo
<jachavez> erAbuelo, como reinstalo mi tarjeta e sonido
<jachavez> erAbuelo, no sale nada http://min.us/mJFW9UB8ejwf8#1
<marlovento> es que no veo nada de lo que se supone es nuevo, como la barra lateral
<marlovento> nadie me colabora?
<jachavez> marlovento, de que hablas
<marlovento> que baje el 11.04 y ando probando con el live cd, pero no veo nada de unity
<marlovento> no se suponia que debia de traer una barra lateral entre otras cosas?
<marlovento> o eso solo aparece cuando instale?
<cossier> marlovento, firefox 4 es nuevo xDDD
<osovandalo> alguien confirma lo que dice marlovento que unity no aparece al ejecutar el live cd?
<roberto> good day all
<Guest79722> i gotta a question about ubuntu multiple desktop
<Guest79722> how do i can activate multiple pic on my dif desktop
<Guest79722> does anyone know_
<Guest79722> hola
<Braiam> !en | Guest79722
<kubot> Guest79722: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<osovandalo> Guest79722 creo que no se puede, o al menos no he encontrado como
<ber> cree una red inalambricanueva con una antena alfa usb en ubuntu 10.10 como la elimino?
<nasser> hola, quiero modificar un icono de faenza pero al pegar el nuevo me da permiso denegado
<gCostanza> !sudo
<kubot> sudo es un comando para ejecutar programas de consola con privilegios de superusuario (root). Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo (inglés)
<Braiam> gCostanza: luego del facto escribe | usuario para que sea dirigido el mensaje
<Braiam> ej:
<Braiam> !hola | gCostanza
<kubot> gCostanza: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<gCostanza> gracias
<ber> cree una red inalambricanueva con una antena alfa usb en ubuntu 10.10 como la elimino?
<ber> o como hago para que mi dispositivo deje de estar como un ap?
<forces> >.<! no me gusta unity
<Braiam> !ot | forces
<kubot> forces: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<forces> !ot | Braiam
<kubot> Braiam: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<gCostanza> !wayland
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'wayland'.
<erAbuelo> buenas
<nasser> hola, tengo un archivo en la carpeta imagenes y quiero moverlo a otra carpeta usr como lo hago??
<luckatoni> Estaba en Unity 2D, y acabo de instalar gnome 3, pero al inciar me dio error y me arranco con la 2.32, a que se puede deber?gracias
<Braiam> nasser: ctrl + x al archivo para cortar, ctrl + v para pegarlo
<Braiam> !gnome3 | luckatoni
<kubot> luckatoni: Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » para removerlo.
<luckatoni> gracias Sr. Kubot,xd
<luckatoni> Braiam, tu ya probaste Gnome 3?xd
<Braiam> luckatoni: no
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<luckatoni> yo haber si lo consigo,xd
<luckatoni> saludos erAbuelo
<forces> !ot luckatoni
<kubot> luckatoni: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<marlovento> listo en una pc con 6800 amd si anda la nueva interfaz, en este con una 8600 no anda, hasta que instale los controladores restringidos
<luckatoni> forces, tranquilo , calmate, solo dije una frase, ya no dijo mas
<forces> haha
<forces> mas te vale (?)
<luckatoni> ???
<m4v> forces: vas a seguir abusando del bot?
<forces> era sarcasmo ¬¬
<forces> (?) <<--= sarcasmo
<m4v> sarcasmo en ese canal no viene bien.
<forces> s/ese/este/ ?
<m4v> si
<luckatoni> forces, te sientes aburrido ahora mismo?xd
<m4v> luckatoni: no es necesario que molestes.
<marlovento> ahora alguno conoce algo con lo que pueda marcar sectores defectuosos de un disco duro para que no sean usados?
<forces> luckatoni, si, estoy esperando el clasico
<forces> faltan casi 2 horas
<m4v> si quieren charlar vayan a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
 * forces ya esta ahí
<luckatoni> !ot forces
<kubot> forces: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<m4v> dejan de abusar del bot..
<luckatoni> aqui no se hablan de los clasicos ni si te aburres,xd
<m4v> marlovento: en discos modernos los sectores defectuosos ya se marcan y remapean
<marlovento> es un disco duro de hace como 8 años
<cossier> marlovento, es para usarlo con ubuntu??
<marlovento> si
<m4v> debería pensar en comprar uno nuevo entonces, si tiene sectores defectuosos debe estar en sus últimos días.
<m4v> deberías
<marlovento> es un maxtor de 40 gb conexiòn ata 133
<cossier> marlovento, yo tengo discos de esos y aun funcionan pero creo que no tiene ningun sector dañado
<marlovento> voy a instalar una utilildad smart haber que informacion me arroja sobre el disco duro
<m4v> marlovento: puedes usar fsck con la opcion -c para un chequeo de bloques, pero es probable que los bloques malos aumenten o que el disco deje de funcionar en algún momento.
<Xriveryk> buenas trato de instalar virtualbo y en este un wind vista.... pero me dice que no puede habilitar el puerto usb... que puedo hacer?
<m4v> marlovento: así que mejor haz backups y busca algún reemplazo para el disco
<marlovento> dejare corriendo el fsck -c pare ver que reporte me da al final, porque verdaderamente pieso usar el disco hasta que falle definitivamente
<retoco> ¿Cómo puedo saber el rango de IP que usa mi ISP?
<m4v> retoco: preguntales a tu ISP, no es relevante a Ubuntu o a este canal.
<retoco> Quisiera saber hacerlo a través de Ubuntu, por eso pregunto aquí.
<Braiam> retoco: ve a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> retoco: no hay forma.
<Braiam> m4v: whois?
<m4v> de todos los rangos? buena suerte.
<retoco> Gracias
<Xriveryk> donde encuentro el gestor de usuarios para el virtual box 4??
<gonetil> gestor de usuario para VirtualBox? o sea, qué usuarios pueden utilizar virtualbox?
<Xriveryk> es que no me reconoce el puerto usb y lei que quiza se deba a que el usuario que arranaca la virtualbox no este en elgrupo vboxusers y no encuentro donde
<gonetil> ah ok. Fijate desde Administracion -> Usuarios y grupos. Alli elegis tu usuario, y vas a Ajustes Avanzados
<Xriveryk> mejor... como logro que mi oracle virtualbox me reconosca el puerto usb... decia que faltaba el extension pack y ya lo instale pero nada...no reconoce.. que puede ser?????
<gonetil> en la solapa Privilegios de Usuario, veras un listado amplio de opciones. Busca Usa la solucion de virtualizacion...
<gonetil> si si, se puede desde luego
<gonetil> primero que nada, no utilices la version OSE de Virtualbox, pues hasta donde se no tiene soporte para USB
<gonetil> que version de Ubuntu estas usando?
<gonetil> @Xriveryk aun estas alli?
<Xriveryk> gonetil, si aca estoy
<gonetil> bien, te decia, no uses VirtualBox OSE, necesitas la version directamente desde Oracle. Cual estas usando?
<gonetil> o mejor dicho, como la instalaste? fuiste al gestor de software, buscaste VirtualBox, y listo?
<Xriveryk> tengo oracle
<Xriveryk> desde la pagina de oracle
<gonetil> ah buenisimo. Tenes instaladas las guest additions_
<gonetil> ?
<Xriveryk> mmm no lo se
<Xriveryk> como puedo ver si los tengo?
<Xriveryk> gonetil, aun estas??
<gonetil> deberian aparecerte en el menu de la VM
<gonetil> desde Dispositivos->Instalar Guest Additions
<Xriveryk> y donde encuentro dispositivos??
<gonetil> al abrir cualquier maquina virtual aparece el menu Dispositivos en la ventana de dicha maquina virtual
<gonetil> ok, tengo q salir. Al instalar las Guest Additions, obtenes mucha funcionalidad adicional. La primera vez tardara un poco en descargar el .iso . Luego, una vez descargado, te conviene asignar esa .iso a un disco virtual antes de iniciar la VM. LUego, una vez iniciada (y debes repetir el proceso para cada VM que tengas y quieras USB) vas a Dispositivos - Instalar Guest Additions
<gonetil> Suerte!
<cossier> Xriveryk, tienes algo conectado a los USB
<cossier> Xriveryk, como un pen o discos duros externos...
<alfonso> hola
<Braiam> !hola | alfonso
<kubot> alfonso: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<alfonso> hola Braiam
<alfonso> hola robot kubot XD
<luckatoni> a que se puede deber a que no me permita loguear como root en el terminal, pero sin embargo cuando pongo sudo si me acepta la contraseña
<alfonso> alguien sabe de programación de webs en xhtml css y java?
<alfonso> luckatoni: que pones si se puede saber , pones sudo -s?
<cossier> luckatoni, hazlo con sudo passwd
<luckatoni> si me intento loguear como root, me pone contraseña fallida, y si pongo sudo me la acepta perfectamente
<cossier> luckatoni, son contraseñas distintas
<luckatoni> cossier,  entonces la de sudo, que contraseña es? la de user?
<Braiam> !sudo | luckatoni
<kubot> luckatoni: sudo es un comando para ejecutar programas de consola con privilegios de superusuario (root). Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo (inglés)
<cossier> luckatoni, la de sudoer como root
<luckatoni> ok cossier , entendido a las mil maravillas , gracias,xd
<cossier> luckatoni, debes poner contraseña a root para acceder con su
<luckatoni> alguien practica bash?
<israel> wolas
<luckatoni> wala
<israel> ey alguno tiene una config para sacar el ircd como servicio?
<israel> esq tengo examen de esto mañana
<israel> y joder de debian a ubuntu creo q no me carga bien el archivo unreal.conf
<n-iCe> No uses unreal
<n-iCe> Es fácil y vulnerable
<n-iCe> Usa nefarious
<n-iCe> ircu
<israel> son mas sencillos de configurar
<israel> ???
<n-iCe> No, al revez
<luckatoni> xd
<n-iCe> Pero son mejores y los servicios puedes usar GNUWorld o X3
<israel> jajaja gracias por la info pero la cosa es usar el unreal q tengo semi tutorial pero a la hora de arrancar con unreal start se queda muerto
<israel> dicen orden no encontrada y ahi se keda
<n-iCe_> maldición
<Souperman> que pasa n-iCe ?
<n-iCe_> Pues que network-manager en el 11.04 ya no dice el % de señal que tienes de wireless
<n-iCe_> Cómo le hago para ver ahora?
<alfonso> a ver si me podeis decir porque al configurar el irc.hispno en el puerto 6667 me da error y no conecta ?
<alfonso> *hispano
<alfonso> a ver si lo puse mal ?
<alfonso> puese
<alfonso> puse
<Braiam> .com
<alfonso> irc.hispano.org
<Braiam> .net, .es, .ar, .ecy
<Braiam> .net, .es, .ar, .ecy
<Braiam> .net, .es, .ar, .ect D:
<alfonso> ok
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> invetiga bien la direccion del servidor
<Souchiro> xD
<alfonso> ok
<Souperman> n-iCe_, instala wavemon
<Braiam> alfonso: parece que está caido :(
<Braiam> * Conectando a irc.hispano.org (67.215.65.132) puerto 6667...
<Braiam> [14:33] * Fallo en la conexión. Error: Tiempo de espera de la conexión agotado
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> exceso de pago?
<forces> la champions!!!
<tony0012> saludos
<tony0012> alguien que hable español
<forces> casi todos pero creo que esta viendo el partido
<luckatoni> tony0012, que yo sepa hablamos todos español
<tony0012> ok jejej soy algo novato y necesito una alludita
<luckatoni> jeje
<tony0012> me acabo  de instalar el nuevo ubuntu  11.04
<tony0012> en mi  laptop toshiba
<luckatoni> Buenas fosco_
<tony0012> todo funciona bien descuiden  solo quiero saver como  redusco el tamaño del menu para que no me aparesca a pantalla completa
<tony0012> miren este video  en el minuto  no3  cuando el individuo preciona el icono de ubuntu en la parte superior izquierda despliega una ventanita pequeña  . http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24wxAhviAo8&feature=fvsr
<tony0012> cuando yo presiono el mismo icono despliega una ventanita pero a pantalla completa ...quiero tenerla igual que en el video
<jonsaco> hola todo  como estan alguien me puede ayudar
<jonsaco> tengo el siguiente problema me carga ubuntu pero al abir cualquier aplicativo no sale en el escritorio
<jonsaco> ni consola  ni firefox nada pudo ver
<jonsaco> creo que  tiene que ver con combiz como puedo recuperar configuraciones o desabilitar combiz
<tony0012> estas usando el ultimo 11.04 jon ?
<TrueNhero> nas,
<TrueNhero> como arreglo un disco duro q no monta? ext4
<tony0012> bye
<Xriveryk> cossier, disculpame no estaba
<jonsaco> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g-nautilus-tool
<m4dv0y> ola
<m4dv0y> tengo un problema con unos paquetes y no puedo hacer un upgrade a mis paquetes en  general, tengo problemas de dependencias y arreglandolo con synaptic o apt-get -f install funciona ¿Qué puedo hacer?
<Guest8705> OK
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<xangua> prueba dando a conocer los errores que te da en vez de jugar a las adivinanzas y esperar hasta que alguien......adivine m4dv0y
<m4dv0y> http://pastebin.com/W1R7MUM9
<erAbuelo> estas mezclando versiones ?
<m4dv0y> no, creo que se mezclaron los repos y quedó la sola cagada
<m4dv0y> ahora no sé como arreglarlo
<erAbuelo> asegurate de que todos los repos son de la misma version de ubuntu y actualiza
<m4dv0y> si eso voy hacer
<m4dv0y> maverick cierto?
<erAbuelo> tu sabras xD
<m4dv0y> si maverick
<m4dv0y> el mirror de chile cl.archive.ubuntu.com siempre ha sido tan leeeeento
<SadlyMistaken> pero m4dv0y es normal, está colapsado tanta descarga del 11.04
<m4dv0y> enrealidad siempre, nunca he sacado una velocidad decente, para updatear en general :P
<SadlyMistaken> ah., pero que velocidad tienes tu contratada... a ver si va ser eso que va tan lento... jajaja
<m4dv0y> 15Mbps
<m4dv0y> waaaaaaaaaaaaa el sudo apt-get upgrade me está borrando TODOOO
<m4dv0y> q maldito XD
<SadlyMistaken> pues no sé , presiona Ctrl + C, para pararlo.... claro que lo que ya te haya borrado...
<Xriveryk> buenas..... estoy tratando de usar virtualbox oracle  y ps no me deja reconocer los puertos usb me dice NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x00004005) quien podria colaborarme
<Xriveryk> ???
<Souperman> Xriveryk, #vbox
<chilicuil> !google NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x00004005) virtualbox
<kubot> How-to VirtualBox. [Archivo] - ForoSUSE: <http://www.forosuse.org/forosuse/archive/index.php/t-13508.html>
<jandriu> wenas! alguien me puede hechar una mano?
<chilicuil> !ask jandriu
<kubot> jandriu: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Xriveryk> souperman, 4
<Souperman> cuatro?
<jandriu> ok, he actualizado  ubuntu 10.10 a 11.04 pero ahora tengo alugunos problemas, el principal  es ke siempre no arranka
<Souperman> XD
<Xriveryk> souperman, disculpa no habia entendido Xd
<Souperman> que prengutnes en #vbox
<jandriu> a veces sale la pantalla blanca con simbolos y no se carga tras reiniciar varias veces consigo arrancar
<jandriu> y solo puedo entrar en ubuntu clasico sin efectos
<jandriu> de momento me arreglo asi pero me gustaria encontrar solucion
<chilicuil> jandriu: ese error me suena, me paso en ubuntu 10.04, trata deshabilitando plymouth
<jandriu> plymouth? eso ke es? perdon pero no tengo mucha idea
<chilicuil> jandriu: umm, pues yo tampoco se que es, solo se que se carga al inicio y que me dio problemas, creo que es la parte grafica, la que hace que se vea 'bonito' el arranco, si lo deshabilitas veras una consola negra hasta que se cargue gnome
<jandriu> ok estoy mirando eso en internet muchas gracias, ya te contare
<chilicuil> jandriu: http://pastebin.com/UNpK1ifV
<Braiam> !man plymouth
<kubot> plymouth | plymouth is a a graphical boot system for Linux which takes advantageof the kernel-based mode setting (KMS) available for modern graphic cards to ... | Prueba « man plymouth » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man8/plymouth.8.html
<chilicuil> jandriu: no te aseguro que sirva la solución, no se cuantos cambios hayan sido hechos en la nueva version de ubuntu
<jandriu> El objetivo es mostrar una animación mientras se produce el inicio del sistema operativo, con el fin de evitar los cambios bruscos en la pantalla del usuario y hacer todo el proceso más agradable.
<jandriu> acabo de descubrir para ke sirve
<Braiam> mi man )?(
 * xoan buenas
<Carlitos__> hola  se pueden   extraer los  archivos  de un .run ?
<forces> gool!
<Carlitos__> hola  se pueden   extraer los  archivos  de un .run ?
 * Braiam gool!!
<chilicuil> Carlitos__: un .run generalmente solo es un script, usa file para saber que es: $ file archivo.run y luego usa la utilidad apropiada
<Carlitos__> chilicuil:  thanks man
<chilicuil> Carlitos__: np
<Carlitos__> chilicuil:  Bourne-Again shell script text executable
<Carlitos__> se pueden extraer los archivos  de  un Bourne-Again shell script text executable  ?
<chilicuil> Carlitos__: si es un script para la consola, deberias abrirlo para ver que hace, esos archivos no se extraen, son archivos planos, tal si fuera un programa en python o en perl
<chilicuil> Carlitos__: los abres con un editor de texto o los ejecutas
<Carlitos__> no me  deja  abrirlo
<Carlitos__> :D
<linuxx4> hola a todos aki en el chat
<Carlitos__> tendre que  instalarlo ./file
<Carlitos__> y   despues  como obtengo lo  que  instalo ?
<forces> GOOOL!!
<chilicuil> hola linuxx4 , bienvenido
<chilicuil> Carlitos__: no te recomiendo que lo ejecutes sin que sepas que hace, ve al sitio donde lo descargaste y busca por instrucciones
<linuxx4> estoy usando ubuntu 11.04
<linuxx4> no me gustaba el unity y se lo kite
<linuxx4> le instale el gnome 3
<linuxx4> solo le s kiero desir ke esta de pelos
<linuxx4> la rego el ubuntu al poner el unity
<chilicuil> pero no al darte la oportunidad de cambiar tu entorno grafico =), solo son programas por defecto, yo uso practicamente cualquier otro programa menos los que mete por defecto y ubuntu sigue siendo muy bueno
<linuxx4> si es bueno
<linuxx4> me refiero .al escritorio
<linuxx4> para los prinsipiante me imagino ke a de ser un poco konfuso
<linuxx4> alguien de aki usa el gnome 3
<linuxx4> nadie?
<Souperman> nope
<linuxx4> lo deverian de instalar y probar
<m4v> linuxx4: gnome3 no está soportado por el momento.
<m4v> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » para removerlo.
<linuxx4> es muy futuristico
<linuxx4> si hay un ppa para ke lo instale
<linuxx4> es muy estable
<m4v> linuxx4: por favor no sugieras instalar ppa experimental e inestable en este canal.
<m4v> linuxx4: no es estable.
<linuxx4> removerlo ? ni loko
<linuxx4> esta super
<linuxx4> claro ke si
<m4v> linuxx4: si te funciona bien, pero a otros no les ha funcionado.
<m4v> !worksforme linuxx4
<kubot> linuxx4: Sentido común: Solamente porque tú puedes, no significa que debas (y especialmente recomendar a otros). Piensa antes de hacer. "A mí me funciona" no significa que está bien. La última versión de todo no es siempre útil si uno quiere estabilidad.
<linuxx4> deja comentar ke unity tiena mas bugs ke gnome 3
<linuxx4> y no se mucho ..tengo poko usando linux
<m4v> linuxx4: entonces escúchame en poco en vez de discutir. Los PPA esos son inestables, los puedes usar, si te funcionan y te gustan, bien, úsalos. Pero deja de recomendarlo en este canal.
<m4v> ya hemos tenido varios usuarios que se le rompió el sistema por usar el PPA ese.
<linuxx4> no estoy discutiendo nada.y no estoy recomendando nada solo estoy comentando
<linuxx4> perdon si lo tomaste de esa manera
<linuxx4> me disculpo
<m4v> podés charlar más libremente sobre gnome3 y unity en #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ya que este canal es para soporte
<linuxx4> jejeje va!!
<n-iCe> Odio unity, a alguien le gusta?
<m4v> n-iCe: pregunta en #ubuntu-es-offtopic, este canal es para soporte.
<n-iCe> Bueno, cómo quito unity y pongo gnome3
<m4v> !gnome3 n-iCe
<kubot> n-iCe: Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » para removerlo.
<m4v> alternativamente
<n-iCe> Cuál usas
<m4v> !clásico n-iCe
<kubot> n-iCe: La interfaz por defecto en Ubuntu 11.04 es !Unity. Puedes volver al la vista regular de !Gnome saliendo de sesión y haciendo clic en tu nombre de usuario, en la pantalla de Sesión al fondo de la pantalla selecciona Ubuntu Clásico
<m4v> n-iCe: ninguno, uso KDE
<n-iCe> eew
<n-iCe> Ubuntu clásico, eso no lo había visto.
<n-iCe> Gracias
<forces> lol
<forces> parece que todos odian unity
<m4v> forces: ot
<forces> ot? Odio uniTy?
<amonxz> Saludos para todos
<amonxz> acabo da actualizar a natty usando gnome y ahora no se me ven los bordes...alguien podria decirme como solucionar eso?
<fosco_> amonxz: abre un terminal y ejecuta esto: sudo apt-get install ccsm && ccsm
<fosco_> al acabar se iniciará el configurador de compiz, asegurate de activar el plugin "decoracion de ventanas"
<amonxz> fosco_: gracias cualquier cosa vuelvo a decirte si resulto o no
<fosco_> ok
<Lopulus> Hola!
<atotclic> hola
<Braiam> !hola | Lopulus atotclic
<kubot> Lopulus atotclic: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<atotclic> buenas como va
<Lopulus> puedo preguntar algo?
<atotclic> dime
<Lopulus> firefox 4 me pide instalar Descargar Adobe Flash Player
<Lopulus> Versión de Adobe Flash Player 10.2.159.1
<Lopulus> Linux
<atotclic> mira en mi web
<mimecar> !flash
<kubot> Para instalar flash, puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Flash_player
<atotclic> http://www.atotclic.es
<atotclic> hay te dice como
<atotclic> y lo tengo asi
<Lopulus> ok, veamos y brvo Barsa!
<gustavo> después de instalar ubuntu 11.04  quise instalar gnome 3 pero me genero un error al iniciar que es failed to load session classic gnome y no puedo hacer nada mas, alguien tiene alguna idea de lo que sucede ?
<mimecar> gustavo: es mejor que no instales gnome 3
<atotclic> sal de sesion y entra en gnome normal
<mimecar> atotclic: si hay enlaces en los factos de kubot, dalos antes que enlaces personales
<atotclic> ok
<m4v> !spam | no spamees tu pagina en este canal.
<kubot> no spamees tu pagina en este canal.: En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<m4v> atotclic: ^
<mimecar> gustavo: ¿ya has instalado gnome 3?
<gustavo> mimecar,  así es y no me deja iniciar con otro entorno.
<mimecar> gnome 3 es inestable
<gustavo> acabo de darme cuenta..
<mimecar> en el repositorio de ppa lo pone
<mimecar> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » para removerlo.
<atotclic> mimecar esta actualizado el post de ubutnu
<atotclic> ubuntu
<atotclic> mimecar esta desactualizado el plugin flash
<Lopulus> el terminal me dice sudo: aptitude comnd not found
<atotclic> no tienes instalado aptitude
<atotclic> apt-get
<gustavo> mimecar,  y como accedo a la consola ? no me deja iniciar sesión
<mimecar> con control+alt+f2 tampoco accede?
<mimecar> no se en que estado tienes el ordenador ahora
<mimecar> ni lo que has usado para meter gnome 3
<atotclic> la reinstalacion son unos diez minutos
<Lopulus> me fije en synaptic y no me figura instalado
<mimecar> Lopulus: ¿para que necesitas aptitude? apt ya lo supera
<atotclic> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<mimecar> aptitude no es mantenido, tenerlo en cuenta
<atotclic> en eso si que me habia fijado
<gustavo> mimecar,  instale de 0 ubuntu 11.04 y algunos software privativos y luego gnome no tiene nada el sistema
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.04 no usa gnome 3, ¿lo has instalado de forma manual?
<atotclic> si instalais 11.04 y quereis clasico entrais en sesion clasico
<gustavo> la sesión clasica no esta
<mimecar> gustavo: ¿has hecho una instalación nueva de 11.04 no?
<gustavo> mimecar,  si desde el ppa que hay, ahora ingrese con control alt  f2 y quedo titilando
<gustavo> mimecar,  así es
<mimecar> después añadistes el ppa de gnome 3 y lo instalastes
<gustavo> si
<mimecar> ¿puedes pasar a una consola con la combinación de antes? te tiene que pedir el login
<gustavo> con esa combinación quedo titilando y no hace nada mas
<gustavo> y desde el modo recuperación queda colgado
<mimecar> gustavo: si no puedes pasar a una consola
<mimecar> me parece que tendrás que hacer una instalación limpia
<mimecar> en la guía que usastes no ponía que gnome 3 es experimental?
<SadlyMistaken> yo ya tengo un lío de aupa eh, entre gnome2, gnome3, unity, unity2D.... Qué Liooooooooooooooo
<SadlyMistaken> luego encima viene lo de gnome shell..
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: solo puedes usar gnome 2 o unity
<SadlyMistaken> lo de compiz shell..
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar solo puedo usar eso? Ok, entonces lo otro, de donde sale?
<mimecar> gnome 3 tiene gnome shell
<mimecar> y eso no te funciona en ubuntu
<gustavo> si se que es experimental pero lo quise probar
<SadlyMistaken> ajam..
<mimecar> gustavo: se prueba en un live cd, no en un sistema instalado
<gustavo> desde el livecd se veía bonito ..
<mimecar> me parece que el único live cd que lo lleva es el de fedora
<ClaudioAndres> Hola a todos
<ClaudioAndres> Amigos una consulta
<ClaudioAndres> a alguien que ocupe gnome3
<SadlyMistaken> a ver, dinos ClauidoAndrs
<ClaudioAndres> como puedo hacer para ver los iconos de mi escritorio
<SadlyMistaken> gnome3 o Unity?
<xangua> ubuntu no soporta gnome3
<ClaudioAndres> gnome3
<ClaudioAndres> Si lo soporta xangua
<ClaudioAndres> ;)
<ClaudioAndres> desintalas unity
<ClaudioAndres> y luego de los mismos repositorios de ubuntu
<ClaudioAndres> puedes instalar el gnome3
<xangua> no de los mismos, agregas un ppa EXPERIMENTAL
<ClaudioAndres> Bueno en realidad si tienes razon
<ClaudioAndres> :$
<SadlyMistaken> entonces tu has guardado algo en tu carpeta Escritorio, y no ves ni papa.... pues que susto te has debido llevar
<ClaudioAndres> pero el caso es que gnome 3 no me permite ver los archivos en el escritorio
<ClaudioAndres> a menos que entre a traves del anutilus
<ClaudioAndres> seguramente debe ser clickear una opción nada mas... pero conociendo recien el entorno no logró hacerlo
<SadlyMistaken> para mostrar los iconos en el escritorio con gnome3 tienes que usar gnome-tweak-tool -> File manager -> "manejar el escritorio"
<SadlyMistaken> ClaudioAndres
<ClaudioAndres> revisaré y te cuento. SadlyMistaken
<fosco_> despues de activar esa opcion ejecuta al menos una vez nautilus
<ClaudioAndres> perfecto... :)
<ClaudioAndres> muchas gracias...
<SadlyMistaken> jejeje, lo más seguro que lo que he escrito es un "quote" del foro de fosco_ que ya se lo han copiado en otras webs y blogs.. jajajaja
<mimecar> ClaudioAndres: gnome 3 no está en los repositorios de ubuntu
<ClaudioAndres> sabía que era algo sencillo pero no encontraba donde... xD Muchas gracias
<ClaudioAndres> Si sorry me equiboque
<mimecar> tener cuidado si usais gnome 3
<ClaudioAndres> por qué?
<mimecar> porque es inestable y no tiene soporte
<mimecar> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » para removerlo.
<ClaudioAndres> algún tema en especifico
<SadlyMistaken> pues sí... porque ni gráficamemte se diferenciarles...
<fosco_> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/uff2eipa/screenshot_001.png <- mi escritorio gnome3 con iconos en el escritorio
<SadlyMistaken> se supone que gnome3 con gnome shell, será el que venga en ubuntu 11.10?
<fosco_> SadlyMistaken: no
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: no vendrá
<fosco_> se seguirá usando unity por defecto
<ClaudioAndres> kubot, "romper el sistema"  no será como mucho ?
<SadlyMistaken> eh fosco_ en tu pantallazo se ven tus ventanitas con el boton de minimizar y maximizar... y decias que no era configurable!
<mimecar> ClaudioAndres: romper el sistema es que puedes tener un fallo importante
<ClaudioAndres> SadlyMistaken,  lo mismo leí por ahí
<mimecar> y tener que reinstalar
<fosco_> SadlyMistaken: yo he dicho eso? donde?
<SadlyMistaken> y eso lo decís porque aun resulta muy experimental, o porque ya lo han decidio?
<ClaudioAndres> Me arriesgo a ocuparlo
<ClaudioAndres> al final probando los betas se llega a tener los finales
<ClaudioAndres> ;)
<mimecar> ClaudioAndres: de gnome 3 NO HAY soporte
<SadlyMistaken> fosco_ es uno de tus 3 "desventajas" en tu blog.
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: gnome 3 no es un paquete oficial
<SadlyMistaken> ajam, y el Unity2D, tb es experimental?
<mimecar> y en el mismo PPA ponen que es experimental y puede romper el sistema
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar bueno, es que como yo no sé inglés, pues me gustaría saber si estan experimentando con gnome3... será para implantarlo en algun futuro, no?
<fosco_> SadlyMistaken: teoricamente la proxima ubuntu soportará oficialmente gnome3, aunque el escritorio por defecto seguirá usando unity
<ClaudioAndres> yo leí en algunas paginas que ubuntu 11.10 traería gnome 3
<mimecar> ClaudioAndres: con unity
<ClaudioAndres> claro... traera los dos entornos
<mimecar> ClaudioAndres: no
<ClaudioAndres> ??
<mimecar> el cd vendrá solo con unity
<mimecar> y las aplicaciones de gnome 3
<SadlyMistaken> entornos? jo, yo pensé que Unity era como COmpiz.. un programa de mejora visual..
<SadlyMistaken> veis como estoy mazo liada
<mimecar> gnome 3 usa gnome-shell como gestor de ventanas
<SadlyMistaken> no me entero de nada!!
<ClaudioAndres> mimecar,  eso es efectivo
<ClaudioAndres> según lo que he leído
<ClaudioAndres> por lo demas
<mimecar> me parece que en la 11.10 no tendrás la opción de gnome clásico en el arranque
<ClaudioAndres> probablemente no lo tendrá, porque ya esta visto que estan apostando con todo por este nuevo tipo de navegación en los OS
<mimecar> ClaudioAndres: solo ubuntu
<mimecar> en otras puedes seleccionar gnome-shell o gnome normal
<ClaudioAndres> El ultimo Fedora  entre otras distribuciones ya vienen con gnome 3 por defecto tengo entendido
<mimecar> correcto
<SadlyMistaken> se supone que la barra esa de iconos a la izquierda que teneis... son los minimizados? verdad? Es que quería probarlo online en ubuntu.com pero han quitado la opción... daría problemas o algo.
<mimecar> con el live cd puedes probarlo
<ClaudioAndres> Apostaría a que los OS desde la sgte version en adelante ya no tendrán la visual de gnome2
<fosco_> SadlyMistaken: es una barra de lanzadores, contiene tus aplicaciones marcadas como favoritas y las aplicaciones abiertas, ya sean maximizadas o minimizadas
<mimecar> o con una máquina virtual
<mimecar> ClaudioAndres: hay más entornos de escritorio aparte de gnome
<mimecar> si quitan opciones de uno pasas a otro
<ClaudioAndres> si se
<ClaudioAndres> pero es la mas popular
<SadlyMistaken> gracias fosco_ esta explicación me hacía falta. no le veía mucho sentido si no. gracias, de verdad.
<ClaudioAndres> bueno amigos... les dejo... debo hacer otras cosillas... gracias nuevamente
<ClaudioAndres> adiós
<DavidReza> hola a todos. Alguien sabe cómo puedo ver los paquetes que tiene un repositorio ppa?
<mimecar> tendrá el programa principal del ppa y las dependencias
<SadlyMistaken> yo estoy viendo videos en youtube y pantallazos de gente.... y yo no veo diferencias entre Unity y Unity2D...
<DavidReza> mimecar: eso me lo decías a mí??
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: uno usa aceleración 3D, el otor no
<mimecar> DavidReza: si
<SadlyMistaken> aceleración 3D... que no sé que es... representa gráficamente alguna diferencia?
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: más efectos al usar el programa
<DavidReza> mimecar: pero si es un ppa con otros paquetes, cómo puedo ver esos paquetes disponibles?
<mimecar> o lo puedes ver en la web del ppa
<mimecar> o añadiendolo al sistema y buscando ahí
<SadlyMistaken> ajam... pues ahí estaba yo tb engañada.. pensaba que Unity2D era usar 2 barras como en gnome2.... pero con Unity... de ahí lo de "2"
<SadlyMistaken> jajajaja, pero que boba toy
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: a efectos prácticos, si tu ordenador es potente usarás la versión 3D
<mimecar> si es sencillo la otra
<gConstanza> davidreza, tambien puedes verlo de forma grafica en el software center (al menos en la version 11.04)
<SadlyMistaken> vamos, que nunca más habrá 2 barritas.. :( y cuando tenga descargando algo en firefox, no tendré mi barrita abajo diciendome a cuanto porciento va.. mientras yo estoy en otro sitio, por ejemplo el chat.
<atotclic> salir de la sesion y entrar en ubuntu clasico
<DavidReza> gConstanza: en Ubuntu 10.10 no se puede ver de forma gráfica?
<DavidReza> mimecar: ya tengo el ppa instalado, entonces cómo veo los paquetes?
<mimecar> usa el centro de softwareo synaptic
<DavidReza> ahh, cierto..
<DavidReza> que tonto
<DavidReza> gracias
<Osmodivs> Hola, hice un $sudo chmod 7777 a /usr/share/amsn para asi desbloquearlo y poder arrastrar algunos archivos de skins a una carpeta dentro de ahi, ahora, la carpeta /amsn/ esta desbloqueada, pero dentro de esa carpeta TODO lo demas esta bloqueado!! ¿Como le hago para hacer lo que quiero hacer?
<gConstanza> -R ?
<Gargadon> lo que hacen algunos
<m4v> omeddragon: cambiar los permisos de una carpeta de sistema no es buena idea que estás tratando de hacer?
<Gargadon> m4v: ya se fue
<m4v> ah
<m4v> omeddragon: perdón :P
<RYDeN> xq no es buena idea?
<RYDeN> jejeje
<m4v> hacer chmod 777 en una carpeta que le pertenece a root
<RYDeN> yo nunca m acostumbre a los numeritos
<RYDeN> prefiero ugo+rwx nombredearchivo
<m4v> RYDeN: porque es del root, es un problema de seguridad, y algunos programas pueden reusarse a funcionar si no tienen bien los permisos
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-04
<gConstanza> nice https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses/Ideas
<luis_> tengo algunas dificultades
<luis_> acabo de instalar el packete kde-full
<luis_> en ubuntu 10.04
<luis_> y me ha aparecido el mensaje fix broken package first
<luis_> cuando trato de desinstalar kde
<luis_> como puedo arreglarlo?
<RYDeN> instalá kubuntu mejor
<RYDeN> consejo
<gConstanza> apt-get -f (-f por fix-broken o arreglar rotos) nunca lo he usado, en la man apt-get obtendras mas informacion
<luis_> ok
<luis_> gracias
<luis_> no funciona
<Souperman> !kde
<kubot> KDE es el entorno gráfico predeterminado en Kubuntu | Soporte en #kubuntu-es | Sitio oficial: http://kde.org (inglés) ver !kde3 o !kde4
<Souperman> !purekde
<kubot> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<gConstanza> el quiere remover kde, pero le sale el mensaje de 'repara paquetes rotos antes'
<luis_> eno kubuntu-es me dicen lo mismo y no funciona :S
<Souperman> !puregnome
<kubot> Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<Lopulus> atotclic, lo solucione, muchas gracias
<luis_> como arreglo esto
<luis_>  sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<luis_> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<luis_> Creando árbol de dependencias
<luis_> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<luis_> Los siguientes paquetes se ELIMINARÁN:
<luis_>   libattica0 libdbusmenu-qt2 libpolkit-qt-1-0
<luis_> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 3 para eliminar y 3 no actualizados.
<luis_> 21 no instalados del todo o eliminados.
<luis_> Se liberarán 856kB después de esta operación.
<luis_> ¿Desea continuar [S/n]? s
<luis_> (Leyendo la base de datos ...  00%
<luis_> 130544 ficheros y directorios instalados actualmente.)
<luis_> Desinstalando libattica0 ...
<luis_> dpkg (subproceso): no se puede ejecutar installed post-removal script: Exec format error
<luis_> dpkg: error al procesar libattica0 (--remove):
<luis_>  el subproceso installed post-removal script devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<luis_> Desinstalando libdbusmenu-qt2 ...
<luis_> dpkg (subproceso): no se puede ejecutar installed post-removal script: Exec format error
<luis_> dpkg: error al procesar libdbusmenu-qt2 (--remove):
<luis_>  el subproceso installed post-removal script devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<luis_> Desinstalando libpolkit-qt-1-0 ...
<luis_> dpkg (subproceso): no se puede ejecutar installed post-removal script: Exec format error
<luis_> dpkg: error al procesar libpolkit-qt-1-0 (--remove):
<luis_>  el subproceso installed post-removal script devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<luis_> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<luis_>  libattica0
<luis_>  libdbusmenu-qt2
<luis_>  libpolkit-qt-1-0
<luis_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gConstanza> !pastebin | luis
<kubot> luis: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<luis_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603041/
<luis_> como puedo arreglar el siguiente error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/603041/
<Thedemon007> Holas
<luis_> hola
<Thedemon007> como actulaizo mi ubuntu 10.10 al 11.04 desde una iso o live usb ??
<Thedemon007> como actulaizo mi ubuntu 10.10 al 11.04 desde una iso o live usb ??
<colo> update-manager -d
<gConstanza> alguien que tenga unity puede darme la salida de /usr/share/unity/places/applications.place
<novatoubuntu> hola sala
<Thedemon007> colo para que es ese comando ??
<colo> Thedemon007, para actualizar mediante internet
<Thedemon007> ya baje la iso
<Xriveryk> quien me colabora con un error en virtualbox... no me reconoce la usb ,,, error NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x00004005)
<cyberalejo17> Hola a todos, tengo una pregunta, instalé Wine, puedo usarla en mi cuenta, pero no quiera que otra cuenta del pc pueda.
<cyberalejo17> ¿Que tengo que hacer?
<novatodebian> alguin me puede dar una mano en decirme si anda bien un domino server que configure???
<olpc> deben estar instalasdas las guest additions
<cyberalejo17> novatodebian, yo te puedo ayudar
<cyberalejo17> que es lo pasa exactamente?
<novatodebian> ha dale es esto si en sabier si me funcion a un dominio cyberalejo17
<novatodebian> este es el link cyberalejo17   http://suprawebsms.no-ip.org/
<cyberalejo17> dame mejor la dirección ip públca
<cyberalejo17> luego miramos el dominio
<kruckss> cyberalejo17: la web no funca :S
<Xriveryk> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x00004005) !!!! quien me ayuda... oracle virtualbox ubuntu 10.10--
<novatoubuntu> si ya va esta es cyberalejo17  190.179.249.101   se ve algo???
<cyberalejo17> si
<novatoubuntu> huy buenisimo cyberalejo17  el problema que tengo yo es que desde mi pc al ingresar en el navegador mi ip publica me muestra el router
<cyberalejo17> listo, pero no tienes ningun index
<cyberalejo17> muestra solo el info del php
<cyberalejo17> Configuraste los puertos en el router bien y todo?
<novatoubuntu> si ve la entrada a phpmyadmin?
<cyberalejo17> si
<novatoubuntu> y algo tengo que tocarle a router para que ingresando mi ip  publica no me lleve al router todavia no se que es
<cyberalejo17> desde la red local no puedes hacer eso
<novatoubuntu> de todos modo el traductor de google sirve como un servidor proxy
<cyberalejo17> es decir...
<novatoubuntu> sisi desde local si anda joya
<cyberalejo17> desde la red local si entras a tu ip pública no vas a poder ver nada.
<cyberalejo17> Te toca con la ip privada
<novatoubuntu> ok no sabìa eso
<cyberalejo17> Pero.... al parecer ya hiciste el mapeo bien, por lo que ya puedo acceder a tu server.
<cyberalejo17> ahora el problema está en noíp
<novatoubuntu> es mi primera ves que mas o menos instalo un server en linx con el xp no me pasaba eso
<cyberalejo17> no-ip
<cyberalejo17> crea un index
<novatoubuntu> sisisisi  cyberalejo17  que consejos me das?
<cyberalejo17> con cualquier contenido
<novatoubuntu> ha que cree un index bueno pero para que?
<cyberalejo17> en el home de tu página, crea in index.php o index.html
<cyberalejo17> para que me lo muestre de una, y no me muestre el arbol de tu disco duro
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<Xriveryk> quien suave cual es el canal de virtualbox??
<novatoubuntu> teneme paciensia cyberalejo17  que soy nuevo en esto
<cyberalejo17> tranquilo...
<novatoubuntu> ya esta creado cyberalejo17 ?
<novatoubuntu> ahora que consejo me da con el noip
<cyberalejo17> mmmm, raro. Revisa en no-ip si estará apuntando a tu ip.
<george2002_> novatoubuntu: y tu tienes ip dinamica?
<cyberalejo17> o prueba con dyndns
<novatoubuntu> si es una ip dinamica que me proporciona el isp
<cyberalejo17> tambien es bueno
<novatoubuntu> el proveedor
<cyberalejo17> y tiene un cliente que se puede instalar en el sistema.... auqnue no estoy seguro que haya un version para linux
<george2002_> novatoubuntu: y que quieres tener, un server?
<cyberalejo17> yo habia montado mi server con dyndns
<novatoubuntu> si para futuro jaja ahora me falta aprender una bocha por lomenos anda con ip
<novatoubuntu> si quiero tener un server g
<george2002_> novatoubuntu: ha lo queres tener solo para probar o para dedicarlo
<novatoubuntu> ahora estoy ensayando pero mas adelante la intencion es dedicarlo
<george2002_> yo tenia un sever, lo monte con operaunite y la url la corte con tk, has escuchado de eso novatoubuntu?
<george2002_> y claro con ip dinamica
<novatoubuntu> haa no disculpame george ni idea che yo a este server lo estoy haciendo andar desde vbox
<cyberalejo17> mmmm, puse tu ip en mi dyndns: http://cyberalejo17.dyndns.org  y nada,....
<novatoubuntu> dame algun link interesante george
<dabor> gConstanza,
<george2002_> novatoubuntu: no es cosa del otro mundo, instalar opera y activar una cuenta en operaunite, luego lo demas es facil de hacer
<novatoubuntu> me hiciste entrar al router cyberalejo17  con tu link
<cyberalejo17> Listo, ya subio el dominio novatoubuntu:  http://cyberalejo17.dyndns.org/
<cyberalejo17> en serio?
<novatoubuntu> ok en opera te dejan por ejmplo usar com.ar ??? por ejemplo de ni.ar ?
<gConstanza> si dabor?
<george2002_> el dominio, claro
<dabor> gConstanza, todavia necesitas el texto de applications.place?
<cyberalejo17> tu router? o el mio?
<novatoubuntu> es free george o quizas $$$
<habriel> hola alguien sabe configura mrtg en ubuntu
<gConstanza> no, gracias
<george2002_> novatoubuntu: free
<dabor> gConstanza, ok
<novatoubuntu> ok grax me pasas el link george???
<george2002_> el levantar el server, los dominios que dices si mony
<george2002_> te digo, solo instalas opera y activa tu cuenta de opera unite
<novatoubuntu> por ejemplo george yo tengo un dominio que se llama www.pirulo.com.ar   lo registre free en nic.ar  lo puedo hacer andar en mi pece como server ese dominio ????
<cyberalejo17> A mi si me carga tu index.... raro que a ti te cargue el router....
<george2002_> y seguis los pasos de web server o proxy server, segun lo que quieras, si es solo paginas web usas webserver y si queres un servidor usas proxy server de opera unite
<novatoubuntu> dice sebas cyberalejo17  ???
<cyberalejo17> si
<george2002_> si
<cyberalejo17> http://cyberalejo17.dyndns.org/
<cyberalejo17> dice sebas
<novatoubuntu> en dyndns.org se pude usar com.ar ???
<cyberalejo17> mmmmm.no
<cyberalejo17> es para dominios gratuitos
<cyberalejo17> si quieres un com
<cyberalejo17> o un com.algo debes comprarlo. es barato
<colo> novatoubuntu, tenes que mirarlo con localhost:8000, desde tu maquina me parece
<george2002_> novatoubuntu: http://www.genbeta.com/navegadores/opera-unite-anadiendo-un-servidor-al-navegador
<novatoubuntu> pero en nic.ar lo podes registrar gratuitamente y usarlo en un hosting en este caso yo no quisira alogarlo en un hosting en mi pc
<mosh> buenas tardes irc como estan
<rockrknight> buenas tardes mosh
<novatoubuntu> en el traductor de google me funciona como proxy ingreso el link y me muestra mi pagina
<cyberalejo17> tu su puedes ver "sevas" usando mi link? Si es así usa mejor ese que no-ip
<Xriveryk> quien me colabora con un error en virtualbox... no me reconoce la usb ,,, error NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x00004005)i
<cyberalejo17> El problema con no-ip puede ser que no hayan refrescado las direcciones en el servidor.
<cyberalejo17> en dyndns se demoró como 2 minutos
<cyberalejo17> pero... ni idea cuanto se demore en no-ip
<novatoubuntu> si puedo ver sebas cyberalejo17  usando tu link
<cyberalejo17> si quieres create una cuenta en dyndns y usa mejor ese
<mosh> FACIL
<novatoubuntu> puede ser ese el problea ahora me meto a la cuenta de mi web de noip a ver que pasa
<mosh> con lo del virtual box yo te ayudo
<mosh> me funciono de dos maneras presisamente ahora
<mosh> xrieryXX__??
<cyberalejo17> mira el cliente para linux: https://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/unix.html
<mosh> xrivery ya bajaste el extension pack¡??
<cyberalejo17> o el de windows: https://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/windows.html
<cyberalejo17> y lo corres con wine
<novatoubuntu> jaja me muestra mi router con el link http://cyberalejo17.dyndns.org/ cyberalejo17
<mosh> XRIVERYX ESTAS AHI PARA DECIRTE COMO HABILITAR LOS USB 2.0 EN VIRTUAL BOX
<cyberalejo17> depronto porque lo estas abriendo desde tu pc, que está haciendo referencia al puerto 80 que esta dirijido a tu pc.
<cyberalejo17> pero si lo abres desde otro pc por fuera de tu red, si carga "seas"
<cyberalejo17> "sebas"
<cyberalejo17> preguntemosle a los usuarios que están ahora conectados en esta sala:
<mosh> que pasa cyber alejo
<cyberalejo17> Porfa, pueden entrar a http://cyberalejo17.dyndns.org/ y desirme que ven?
<george2002_> cyberalejo17: me sale sebas
<novatoubuntu> no ta bien no hace falta si ya me di cuenta como te digo en el google translata pongo mi ip publica y me muestra sebas
<cyberalejo17> Es por eso, no puedes entrar a tu ip p´`ublica desde un pc dentro de la misma red
<mosh> sebas
<cyberalejo17> Gracias ;)
<novatoubuntu> bueno yo poniendo este link http://cyberalejo17.dyndns.org/ me muestra mi router
<rockrknight> sebas
<novatoubuntu> que extraño
<mosh> pero para entrar a la maquina necesita abrir el 3389 que dns de no ip y remotearlo desde fuera
<colo> con localhost:8000 no lo ves?
<cyberalejo17> A todos nos pasa, tranquilo. Si metemos nuestra ip pública nos va a cargar el router
<novatoubuntu> lo veo con una ip privada no exclusivamente con localhost debido que mi server esta como guest en vBOX
<cyberalejo17> tienes el vboxconfigurado como puente? o como NAT?
<novatoubuntu> como puente tengo configurado cyberalejo17
<cyberalejo17> colo, creo que él configuró como puerto el 80, ya que el 8000 no muestra nada.
<cyberalejo17> bien, bien
<novatoubuntu> no el 8080 no me muestra nada
<cyberalejo17> si, porque lo tienes al 80
<cyberalejo17> no al 8080 o 8000
<novatoubuntu> ha vos decis que habra un 8080 en el router? cyberalejo17
<cyberalejo17> Crea tu cuenta en dyndns, y eso es todo
<cyberalejo17> ya tendrás tu server
<cyberalejo17> Fácl
<novatoubuntu> bueno lo desintalo el no-ip
<cyberalejo17> si, ya que no te está funcioanndo
<novatoubuntu> y si
<cyberalejo17> o mejor revisa primero la config. a ver que tal...
<SergioMeneses> muchachos todos invitados a participar! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<Nivek-> buenas una consulta, si tengo un disco de 500. particionado 350 para win y 150gb para ubuntu
<Nivek-> hay alguna forma de quitarle gb al windows y agregarle al ubuntu?
<cyberalejo17> si
<cyberalejo17> usa gparted
<novatoubuntu> solucione la configuracion del noip
<novatoubuntu> ahora este link deberia mostrar sebas http://suprawebsms.no-ip.org/
<Thedemon007>  como actulaizo mi ubuntu 10.10 al 11.04 desde una iso o live usb ??
<cyberalejo17> listo
<cyberalejo17> ya puedo ver "sebas"
<cyberalejo17> que era?
<rockrknight> Nivek-: Como te dijeron, usa gparted, pero creo que la mejor manera de hacerlo es en un live cd, para que no tengas problemas con el montaje del directorio raiz
<novatoubuntu> si era meterme a la pagina de no-ip.com y cambiar la ip ya que anteriormente habìa apagdo el router
<novatoubuntu> ahora la idea mia seria si desde ni.ar puedo registrar un dominio y hacerlo funcionar en ubuntu o debian
<cyberalejo17> si, cuando compras un dominio, solo tienes que direccionarlo a la ip del servidor, como hiciste con no-ip
<cyberalejo17> No se te olvide instalar el cliente para que actualice tu ip cada vez que ésta cambia
<novatoubuntu> yo por ej no compre ningun dominio y si lo pude registrar en un servidor hosting
<cyberalejo17> si, sólo necesitas la ip de ese server
<novatoubuntu> pero la idea seria en mi pc no un servidor hostin ya sea como tangoweb.com
<novatoubuntu> haaaaaaaa vos decis que con la ip del porveedor hosting yo puedo hacer un servidor local en mi pc
<cyberalejo17> por eso, solo compras el dominio, y usas la ip de tu pc (de ahora en adelante: servidor) en la configuracion del nombre de dominio
<cyberalejo17> no
<mosh> xriveryk trata de ver el usb de nuevo desde virtual box
<cyberalejo17> lo que quiero decir es que si quieres tener un .com tienes que comprarlo y elolos te darán un panel de configuracion similar al de no-ip, pero más avanzado y con mas opciones donde pondrás http://190.179.249.101/ o la ip que tengas en ese momento
<Nivek-> rockrknight: ok intentare haber ocmo me va
<Nivek-> rockrknight:
<Xriveryk> mosh, muchas gracias ahora si me lo reconoce
<Nivek-> tengo instalado ubuntu 11.04 si uso el live de 10.10
<Nivek-> no importa?
<novatoubuntu> de donde sos de que pais cyberalejo17  ?
<asnos_ausente> buenas noches, quiero saber si es posible configurar alguna combinacion de teclas a unos botones que trae un raton
<rockrknight> No importa, mientras manejes particiones con sistemas de archivos que pueda leer, como ext3, ext4, ntfs
<rockrknight> --- Nivek-
<asnos_ausente> por defecto me a quedado para adelantar y atrasar en el navegador, y deseo dejarlas para zoom
<Nivek-> ok listo
<Nivek-> intentare haber como me va gracias.
<novatodebian> nick /novatoubuntu
<cyberalejo17> soy de Colombia
<asnos_ausente> es un raton wireless 5000
<novatoubuntu> ha ok aca en argentina en la pagina nic.ar uno puede registrar dominios ej. www.pepe.com.ar gratis
<cyberalejo17> si?
<novatoubuntu> si
<novatoubuntu> y despues hay que agregarles unos dns proporcionado por un servicios de hosting  esto hata hora yo no lo he provado  con mis propios dns no se si funciona
<cyberalejo17> que empresa usaste? porque me pide una compañia...
<cyberalejo17> tu casa?
<cyberalejo17> Lo hiciste por "registrar dominio"?
<novatoubuntu> no lo he usado registrar domino lo conosco es link
<Thedemon007> Cree un live usb de ubuntu 11.04 desde el creador de ubuntu 10.10 pero al correrlo este no me da la opción de actualizar mi ubuntu 10.10
<cyberalejo17> Pero.... imposible que den dominios .com.ar gratis, a menos que sean xxxxxx.compañia.com.ar donde xxx es tu combre.
<cyberalejo17> nombre
<novatoubuntu> que raro a mi si se me ha hecho posible
<novatoubuntu> metente a www.nic.ar  cyberalejo17
<Paolo_CT> Hola a todos, odie ubuntu 11.04, pero ahora lo amo denuevo :D (Cuando upgrade desde 10.10 a 11.04 estaba lleno de bugs, al reinstalar funciona perfecto)
<Paolo_CT> De todas maneras tengo un problema, en el buscador de unity, los acentos no me funcionan, en lugar de ó resulta ´o
<Paolo_CT> Alguien ha experimentado esto?
<cyberalejo17> novatoubuntu: ya, ahora?
<novatoubuntu> lograste registar un dominio ej tunombre.com.ar
<Thedemon007> Bueno me ayudaron algo en el irc de ingles  For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<novatoubuntu> si tunombre esta siendo ocupado por otra persona obvio no podes
<cyberalejo17> si está libr
<novatoubuntu> viste es fre
<cyberalejo17> "El dominio cyberalejo17.com.ar se encuentra disponible"
<cyberalejo17> Registro de un nombre de Dominio, paso 1
<cyberalejo17> Paso 2.... aho voy
<novatoubuntu> que grande que sos  te felicito
<cyberalejo17> jeje
<novatoubuntu> jeje
<novatoubuntu> ahora para liberar los dns que hiciste?
<cyberalejo17> no he llegado ahí.... estoy en la parte de la compañia.... no se que poner o que dirección inventar
<novatoubuntu> leete esto http://www.nic.ar/guias_interactivas/guias.html cyberalejo17
<PatoVW> hola, tengo una pregunta, ¿se puede configurar ubuntu para que se actualice desde usb y no de internet? tengo la imagen del live cd grabada en un usb
<novatoubuntu> la empresa ni.ar te tiene que enviar un mail y despues vos se lo tenes que responder estudialo tranquilo cyberalejo17  y mañana seguis a ver si te acepta  dns de tu propia pc cyberalejo17 ?
<PatoVW> pregunto esto porque no me aparece la opcion de actualizar de 10.10 a 11.04 cuando booteo desde live cd
<gConstanza> :Paolo_CT, me pasa lo mismo
<osovandalo> alguno trabaja con apache y esas cosas?
<jonsaco> hola  comunidad  tengo un problema estaba configurando los efectos del comby y me quede sin poder ver las ventanas abiertas de mi ubuntu 10.4
<jonsaco> alguien sabe que podre hacer
<jonsaco> alguien que me de una  ayuda
<gConstanza> jonsaco, gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 && unity --reset  > con eso volveras a la confg por defecto de compiz e unity
<dzup> jonsaco: mv ~/.conf ~/.conf-bk     ....salte logoff login del entorno grafico.
<jonsaco> gracias de  verdad desde  ctrl + alt +f2
<jkarlos> hola, tengo un problema, al hacer clic en uno de los iconos del panel de unity no sucede nada, ejemplo en el gestor de conexiones no me sal el menu, para abrirlo tengo que hacer clic el menu integrado de alguna aplicacion, y luego desplazarme hasta el gestor de conexiones
<jkarlos> bueno acabo de comprobar que para el reloj y la miniaplicacion de control de auido si funciona pero para el selecto, no funciona para el selector de idionas, gestor de conexiones ni bluetooth
<jonsaco> de nuevo con mi problema
<jonsaco> no tengo ventanas en mi ubuntu es problema  con el combiz
<osovandalo> jonsaco qué tarjeta de video tienes?
<jonsaco> oso la cuestion es que el estaba  bien  lo tenia como yo queria pero me coloque a molestar el  combiz un efecto y puff hasta alli llego , el carga muestra todo  abre las aplicaciones pero no muestra ventanas abiertas aunq ue esten abiertas
<osovandalo> jonsaco y si abres el composite manager y tratas de resetear los valores por defecto?
<jonsaco> no tengo ventanas
<osovandalo> o sea, no abre las ventanas o las ventanas abren mal? jonsaco
<jonsaco> se ejecutan las palicaciones sale el icono en la barra aparen como abiertas pero no aparece ninguna
<osovandalo> ahm que raro
<JESUSELIFELET> :)
<osovandalo> y si cierras sesión y abres con el gnome clasico?
<jonsaco> yA REGRESO
<gConstanza>  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 && unity --reset no te funcionó?
<torrento> hola una consulta
<torrento> instale alsa-oss en ubuntu natty pero este comando no me responde por que no hay nada de oss en la carpeta de destino echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" >> /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
 * mosh que pasa
<mosh> hello
<DavidReza> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<torrento> ami me decis kubot?
<Xago> hola amigos...reinstalé ubuntu 10.10 de 32 bits, pero esta no cometí el error de hacerlo sin desinstalar Windows 7
<OEsoft> saludos a todos?
<Xago> ahora sí estoy contento, nuevamente. Además actualicé a gnome 3
<OEsoft> alguien me dice como pongo a andar el compiz despues de actualizar el ubuntu 11.04?
<Xago> genial...cuesta un poquito acostumbrarse...pero es rápido el acostumbramiento
<Xago> ;)
<OEsoft> o es q unity no lo soporta?
<Xago> gnome3 o unity...no ambos
<Xago> puedes agregar avant si quieres tener menues a la mano
<Xago> gnome3 o Unity
<Xago> es como lo mismo
<Xago> me falta probar alguna que otra cosita...pero hasta ahora conforme :)
<Xago> ahora me iré a dormir!!! suerte
<jonsaco> gcontanza estas por aqui
<ivedci89> durante una actualizacion desde ubuntu 10.10 (el cual fue actualizado recientemente desde 10.04) hacia 11.04 se me colgo la compu y tuve q reiniciarla... ahora ubuntu no arranca y mi disco newDATAS ntfs de 500GB esta "roto". que mierda hago???
<Chrisev> hola alguien puede ayudarme
<osovandalo> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Chrisev> tengo una camaraweb genius y mi ubuntu me la reconoce en cheese pero no en www.talchat.com la vez pasada me dijeron como redirigirla de cheese a skype y funciono se puede en este caso
<frankely> Saludos, quisiera saber como le doy permisos de ejecucion a un archivo que esta montando en un disco duro en /media
<Chrisev> Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.            esto tuve que hacer para que me funcionara en skype la pregunta es mozilla administra camarasweb y si es asi como la redirijo a mozila   lo que me dice ya en el siti
<Chrisev> o es camara wen no encontrada de antemano gracias
<RYDeN> hola gente necesito hacerles una pregunta
<RYDeN> tengo ubuntu 10.04
<RYDeN> he tenido versiones anteriores y siempre que veia un vieo de youtube, cuando este finalizaba de cargar
<RYDeN> podía encontrarlo en la carpeta /temp
<RYDeN> ya no puedo hacerlo más
<RYDeN> saben si hay alguna forma?
<de__> #ubuntu-lat
<Braiam> RYDeN: esto ya no pasa desde un par de versiones de flash
<Kor9999> hola
<Braiam> ahora se guardan en ~/.mozilla/firefox/userprofile/cache
<Kor9999> he borrado el elemento de notificacion original del panel de ubuntu, ¿como puedo restaurarlo?
<Braiam> Kor9999: que versión de ubuntu usas?
<RYDeN> 10.04
<RYDeN> ahhh
<RYDeN> mira vos briam
<RYDeN> no lo sabia
<RYDeN> q turros!
<Kor9999> Braiam: 10.10
<RYDeN> gracias saludos!
<Braiam> RYDeN: tienes que buscarlo por el tamaño ya que no tienen nombres
<RYDeN> ahh pero en algun lugar obvio que se guarda
<Braiam> regulares sino aleatorios
<RYDeN> el tema sería saber el tamaño
<Braiam> suelen ser más de 80MB
<Kor9999> Braiam: gracias, ya resolví el problema
<Unknow> Buenas...
<Unknow> Alguno ya descargó la nueva actualización...?
<xwan1> wenas!!
<xwan1> eso del "hacer backup antes de actualizar" va por si no te gusta unity poder regresar a como estabas antes? xD
<Braiam> xwan1: ve por si algo se te daña tu información valiosa no este comprometida y se aconseja para cada actualización
<xwan1> aun no instalo natty, pero he de confesar que tengo un tremendo miedo a que no me guste unity :(
<xwan1> he leído muchos reviews desfavorables
<xwan1> pero bueno, no he venido de troll
<xwan1> n_n
<faryshta> Hola ¿alguien aquí sabe usar aircrack?
<brenyer> hola  a  todos
<Tiffon> nas
<xuzas> buenos dias a todos! cuando sera posible hacer un upgrade a 11.4 desde el gestor de actualizaciones?
<gilbert> Hola
<gilbert> Tengo Ubuntu 11.04 en mi Laptop y todo va bie exepto que no despierta  despues de suspender o Hibernar, alguna ayuda por favor.
<cossier> gilbert, que tamanyo tiene la particion swap?
<gilbert> cossier_ Perdona la demora en contestarte es que tuve que salir un momento. Mira realmente nose porque monte Ubuntu side by side con win 7 y el instalador de Ubuntu hizo el solotodoel proceso.
<cossier> gilbert, verifica queel tamanyo de swap es igual o un poco superior al tamanyo de memoria RAM
<gilbert> cossier_ Perdona mi ignorancia, pero como puedo saber el size de mi swap?
<cossier> gilbert, con el monitor de sistema o desde consola pones free
<gilbert> cossier_ Eso me da como resultado 2028540, so que son como 2Gb que es lo que tengo de RAM.
<gilbert> cossier_ No se si habria que cambiarlo.
<cossier> sip deberia funcioinar
<cossier> gilbert, pudes mirar en gestion de energia tambien
<cossier> me voy un rato luego vuelvo
<gilbert> cossier_ Ok gracias por todo.
<fzeta> Buenas tardes salaosss!
<yarinse> hola, que hay con ubuntu-11.04? funciona bien el monitor de fujitsu siemens? alguien lo ha probado?
<yarinse> tengo problemas con esta tarjeta ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/370270/
<fosco_> yarinse: has hecho 3 preguntas diferentes en menos de 5 segundos
<fosco_> que tal si vamos poco a poco?
<yarinse> fosco_, pero todas apuntan a lo mismo....
<yarinse> fosco_, el monitor... solo me da 800x600 ...muy grande la pantalla....
<fosco_> <yarinse> hola, que hay con ubuntu-11.04? <- yo la he probado, va muy bien
<fosco_> funciona bien el monitor de fujitsu siemens? <- ni idea
<fosco_> <yarinse> tengo problemas con esta tarjeta ... <- es una sis, con que veas algo ya es todo un logro
<fosco_> mi recomendacion es q cambies esa gráfica
<yarinse> fosco_, si no vas a ser de ayuda, por que no te apartas.... tengo un problema y es real, la tarjeta solo me funciona en un modo, si no tienes solucion... has como la gente normar: pasar del tema...
<fosco_> creo que he sido el único q te ha hecho algo de caso
<yarinse> toy preguntando por san buscadores... a ver si alguien ya soluciono el tema..... pero se supone que en este canal puede haber alguien que ya lo sepa solucionar....
<fosco_> despreciar mi ayuda no me parece muy inteligente, pero bueno, tú verás
<yarinse> fosco_, pero si no has dicho naa que me ayude, solo has hecho criticas....
<SynFlag> yarinse: que problema tienes?
<yarinse> dejalo y mano....
<yarinse> SynFlag,  este es mi problema con u-11.04 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/370270/
<SynFlag> a ver
<SynFlag> yarinse: lee mi notice y pv por favor.
<yarinse> SynFlag, la grafica... no va, y eso me ha ocurrido con todas la versiones de ubuntu....
<SynFlag> si veo
<SynFlag> a ver
<gilbert> Hola por aqui de nuevo con el mismo tema, suspencion e Hibernacion no funcionan Ubuntu 11.04. Alguna idea.
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<CdK1> ji *
<CdK1> consulta
<CdK1> con gnome 2
<CdK1> con gnome 3
<CdK1> como mantengo los menus de gnome original? Aplicaciones Lugares SIstema
<CdK1> ?
<gkahn> buenas a todos,, alguno de ustedes tiene problemas instalando mysql en 10.04?
<gkahn> me dice que los paquetes estan rotos......
<jorgemustaine> tengo problemas con el modeline para una mini siragon ml 1010 con ubuntu 11.04 i386
<jorgemustaine> pajuin puede ayudar
<SadlyMistaken> holaaaa... sabeis de alguna utilidad del centro de software que transforme flv a g3p, pero para un movil cutre... ehhh??
<gkahn> algun comando por consola para desinstalar/eliminar completamente mysql de mi sistema?
<gkahn> !apt-get
<kubot> Si quieres instalar Software en Ubuntu aprende como hacerlo en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Instalar_aplicaciones . Siempre es preferible usar aplicaciones que esten en los repositorios oficiales.
<ojancano13> join #libros
<gkahn> exit
<gkahn> xDDD me equivoque de consola!!!
<Zuhaitz> Hola
<Zuhaitz> Tengo un problema con un USB-Wifi, conecta perfectamente pero luego va excesivamente lento.
<Zuhaitz> Es el segundo, lo he cambiado porque pensé con el anterior sucedía exactamente igual.
<Zuhaitz> Tiene soporte en Linux, se conecta y funciona, pero va muy lento, tan lento que no tiene sentido, incluso estando cerca el punto de acceso, eso da igual.
<Zuhaitz> ¿Alguien sabe posibles razones?
<Zuhaitz> Tiene incluso una antena que se coloca en el USB, vaya, cobertura hay, además un Netbook que tengo, va perfectamente a esa distancia.
<Zuhaitz> ¿Alguien me echa una mano porfavor? :-)
<OsoVandalo> buenos días
<OsoVandalo> alguien más tiene problemas con el empathy?  No llegan todos los mensajes que escribo :S
<Xriveryk> quien me puede ayudar .... trato de instalar win 7 en oracle virtualbox  desde una imagen .nrg ---- y no es posible.. quien me puede ayudar????
<Zuhaitz> Xriveryk, Este canal no es para Virtualbox, y es la respuesta que probablemente lleves, es para cosas genéricas de Ubuntu Linux como soporte de software relacionado y de hardware.
<Xriveryk> lo que pasa es que el canal de vbox es en ingles y no soy muy bueno... :(
<SergioMeneses> venga alguno ha manejado openerp?
<Zuhaitz> Xriveryk, Este canal no es para Virtualbox, y es la respuesta que probablemente lleves, es para cosas genéricas de Ubuntu Linux como soporte de software relacionado y de hardware.
<Xriveryk> como puedo pasar una imagen .nrg a .iso??
<Tarrasquero> Xriveryk: cat imagen.nrg > imagen.iso
<unknow> eh leido que si se puede, con nrg2iso
<Zuhaitz> Tiene incluso una antena que se coloca en el USB, vaya, cobertura hay, además un Netbook que tengo, va perfectamente a esa distancia.
<Zuhaitz> ¿Alguien me echa una mano porfavor? :-)
<Tarrasquero> Zuhaitz: que te ocurre?
<Zuhaitz> Tarrasquero, Lo que he escrito ahí...
<Zuhaitz> Perdona, no está entero.
<Zuhaitz> Tengo un problema con un USB-Wifi, conecta perfectamente pero luego va excesivamente lento. Es el segundo, lo he cambiado porque pensé con el anterior sucedía exactamente igual. Tiene soporte en Linux, se conecta y funciona, pero va muy lento, tan lento que no tiene sentido, incluso estando cerca el punto de acceso, eso da igual.¿Alguien sabe posibles razones?Tiene incluso una antena que se coloca en el USB, vaya, cobertura hay, a
<Zuhaitz> demás un Netbook que tengo, va perfectamente a esa distancia.
<Zuhaitz> Cuando digo lento, es... Que responde el ping cada medio minuto...
<Zuhaitz> Y la cobertura es buena.
<Zuhaitz> Sucede aunque ponga el punto acceso al lado.
<Tarrasquero> Zuhaitz: rmonta el modulo a ver
<Tarrasquero> osea desmonta y monta el modulo
<Zuhaitz> Tarrasquero, ¿No sería el mismo efecto reiniciar?
<Zuhaitz> xD
<Tarrasquero> pues, al menos parecido
<Zuhaitz> Entonces no funciona :P
<Zuhaitz> Sucedía igual con el otro USB, el que compré anteriormente, lo cambié en la tienda por este, y sucede igual...
<Tarrasquero> sudo ifconfig que jala?
<Zuhaitz> ¿?
<Zuhaitz> Pues la IP
<Tarrasquero> y de que sirbe que digas eso?
<Tarrasquero> a menos que lo peges
 * Tarrasquero esta ocupado
<Zuhaitz> Es la IP, nada más. Está todo bien.
<Zuhaitz> xD
<Tarrasquero> esta todo resuelto entonces
<Zuhaitz> No, la información que aparece en ifconfig es correcta.
<Zuhaitz> Sino, ¿de qué modo iba a mantener la conexión?
<Zuhaitz> El problema está en la velocidad, y el comando ifconfig no es capaz de sacar nada en claro relacionado con eso. No tiene nada que ver y tu "ayuda", es igual a si me preguntaras sobre mis gustos musicales.
<Zuhaitz> Aunque si quieres, te digo qué música me gusta, si realmente crees que eso, peude ser de ayuda.
<Xriveryk> quien me ayuda con algo de vbox??
<Xriveryk> alguien me puede ayudar con oracle virtualbox...
<Xriveryk> trato d einstalar un windows y no me deja
<Xriveryk> quie nsabe al respecto
<SadlyMistaken> holaaaaa necesito saber si puedo instalar una impresora, que no sea fisica.. si no que imprima en IMAGEN
<SadlyMistaken> o algo más facil un programa que me haga la plantilla para hacer fotos de carnet...
<Xriveryk> holaaaaaa necesito instalar el dreamweaver 8 con wine y no me deja... al hacerlo me dice:   cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\dreamweave8-es.exe"
<Xriveryk> quien me puede ayudar?
<Zuhaitz> Flash...
<Zuhaitz> ¿Pq usas esa tecnología primitiva?
<Xriveryk> que me recomiendas
<SadlyMistaken> hola, repito alguien sabe si puedo imprimir a IMAGEN directamente....??
<OsoVandalo> no es primitiva Zuhaitz es una excelente aplicación, personalmente no la uso pero la potencia no la podemos negar
<OsoVandalo> SadlyMistaken imprimir a imagen???  mi no entender
<SadlyMistaken> si, yo tengo un documento escrito... y quiero convertirlo en JPG...  directamente..
<SadlyMistaken> por ejemplo en windows había una impresora local, que Imprimias pero eligiendo esa impresora, en vez de salir por la impresora, se convertia en JPG
<OsoVandalo> ni idea SadlyMistaken
<HENRY_AQP> hola a todos
<HENRY_AQP> en que distro se puede instalar gnome 3
<SadlyMistaken> HENRY_AQP gnome3 en todos, pero la parte EXPERIMENTAL que lo mismo te cargas ubuntu etc... sólo FEDORA ya va con gnome3
<SadlyMistaken> es la única
<guampa> SadlyMistaken: yo tengo para imprimir pdf, pero ni idea que programa instale que lo habilito :/
<SadlyMistaken> ahhhh guampa no me digas esoooooo :(
<henry_aqp> no puedo entrar a la bandeja de mi correo de hotmail ?
<guampa> si te lo digo
<henry_aqp> que podria ser
<henry_aqp> dffff
<sergioam> http://novatillasku.com/2011/05/04/pack-launchers-creado-por-ubuntu-uruguay/ va mejorando el unity!
<henry_aqp> algún canal de fta por favor alguien me podría decir?
<guampa> que es fta?
<henry_aqp> Free-to-air
<henry_aqp> con una parabolica y el deco indicado puedes colgarte a varias señales de tv sin pagar
 * guampa corre con disimulo a google
<guampa> wow
<guampa> internet y telefono tambien?
<henry_aqp> telefono si
<henry_aqp> internet no se
<guampa> que buenisimo
<guampa> SadlyMistaken: aca veo que lo tenes de fabrica el imprimir a pdf
<henry_aqp> si hay para ver 177 canales gratis
<guampa> trataste de elegir "imprimir a un archivo" ?
<josemhna> hola a todos
<guampa> lo voy a investigar, henry_aqp
<guampa> hola
<henry_aqp> azbox xl es el decodificador hay otros mas
<henry_aqp> newgen pero esta mas caro
<guampa> seguramente un par de asics y un soldador + algun plano en internet tambien serviran
<josemhna> tengo un problema con un mp4 de la marca sunstech que no lo reconoce ubuntu 11.04 antes con ubuntu 10.10 no tenia problemas hasta que actualice
<josemhna> algien me podria ayudar
<henry_aqp> josemhna, buena pregunta esperare la respuesta tambien
<henry_aqp> cuando actualizas siempre sucede algo
<Tarrasquero> henry_aqp: pasan cosa por no leer... ¬¬
<guampa> y x actualizar a versiones ni bien salen a la calle
<Tarrasquero> lo que no se deve hacer es configurar todo y actualizar lo configurado
<guampa> siempre los releases se estabilizan MESES despues de salir
<josemhna> puede que falte algún paquete que instalar
<josemhna> ?
<guampa> puede ser un problema con udev o con drivers, pero no tengo el tiempo ahora para ayudarte a diagnosticar, lo siento
 * guampa back to work
<Tarrasquero> si no te gusta la lectura, pasate a windows. recomendacion del dia
<Souperman> >implicando que en windows no hay que leer
<henry_aqp> Tarrasquero, tienes razón, pero para nadie es fácil cambiarse de s.o
<Tarrasquero> henry_aqp: no te sientas aludido, lo decia en terminos generales...
<josemhna> yo creía que esto era un canal de ayuda
<Tarrasquero> sirba el dicho para que se animen a leer...
<Souperman> lo es josemhna, pero hay gente que tiene problemas, y no sabe dejarlos en su casa
<henry_aqp> Tarrasquero, no me siento aludido, solo hay que ponerle ganas a lo quieres aprender
<Tarrasquero> estoy seguro que 80% de las cuecstiones aqui planteadas derivan de no leer...
<Souperman> Tarrasquero, bienvenido a el planeta tierra
<henry_aqp> saliendo del tema, me pueden ayudar como conseguir un canal de fta? tengo problema con mi decodificador
<Tarrasquero> lo dice Souperman
<Tarrasquero> xD
<Tarrasquero> decodificador de dvb?
<henry_aqp> azbox xl
<Tarrasquero> ese es el modelo?
<Tarrasquero> yo tengo uno pci
<Tarrasquero> henry_aqp: que problema?
<josemhna> llevo como 8 años usando linux y problemas he tenido miles pero los solucione buscando por la red a esta altura pensaba que eso estaba cambiando,buscare la solución por mi cuenta
<henry_aqp> Tarrasquero, el decodificador es azbox xl
<henry_aqp> es un deco que te permite captar señales FTA
<Tarrasquero> repito, que problema?
<henry_aqp> todos mis canales se congelaron
<Tarrasquero> fta? la primera vez que oigo eso
<Tarrasquero> henry_aqp: que usas para reproducir?
<Tarrasquero> YO ESTOY CON MPLAYER
<Tarrasquero> sorry
<Tarrasquero> la verdad me va muy bien
<Tarrasquero> y sincroniza con el de casa
<Tarrasquero> o sea tarda lo mismo en reproducir
<henry_aqp> Tarrasquero, puedes ver 180 canales, y algunos en hd, pero sin pago mensual
<Tarrasquero> jue
<Tarrasquero> como es eso?
<Tarrasquero> pero yo creo que en españa no
<henry_aqp> bueno eso tendrias que leerlo
<Tarrasquero> :)
<henry_aqp> en españa se implemento en nagra3
<Tarrasquero> muy agudo
<henry_aqp> esta encriptada la señal, tendrias que googlear
<henry_aqp> para averiguar
<duende> hola que tal?
<Tarrasquero> hola
<Xriveryk> quien me ayuda.... necesito instyalar el dreamweaver en mi ubuntu 10.10...... como puedo hacerlo... lo necesito urgente!!!
<Souperman> dreamweaver es para windows
<duende> Xriveryk ya probó con wine??
<duende> hay alternativas como bluefish
<Xriveryk> si pero si lo dey click al .exe me sale un letrerito que no me deja hacer nada
<duende> yo tengo es un problema con el video en 11.04 no puedo mover la ventana de vlc por ejemplo cuando veo un video porque se me reinicia el entorno grafico
<henry_aqp> lo dijo duende, wine
<Xriveryk> si lo hago por linea de ocmando me sale algo como wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\dreamweave8-es.exe"
<Xriveryk> quien me puede ayudar... que se puede hacer?
<duende> <Xriveryk> sabe como instalar wine??
<Xriveryk> ya lo tengo instalado
<duende> ok
<Xriveryk> duende, pero como te digo le doy doble click y me sale un letrerito que me dice que no se puede
<duende> que dice exactamente el letrerito?
<duende> también puede ser que no tenga el ejecutable de dw permisos de ejecucion
<duende> y a mi problema quien me ayuda??
<Xriveryk> duende, the file '/home/riveryk/dreamweaver8-es.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<duende> ahí le está diciendo que ese .exe no está marcado como ejecutable
<duende> tons eso se arregla cambiandole los permisos
<Xriveryk> como se hace eso?
<duende> en una terminal vaya donde está el ejecutable de dw
<duende> y coloca así
<Xriveryk> ajam
<duende> sudo chmod +x dreamweaver8-es.exe
<duende> le pide clave
<duende> y listo ahora si puede ejecutar ese archivo
<duende> chmod es un programa para modificar permisos de archivos y carpetas
<duende> y +x quiere decir que se hace eXecutable
<duende> si se quisiera no ejecutable sería -x
<Xriveryk> duende, muchas gracias ya me abrio la ventana de instalacion ;)
<duende> eso bien}
<duende> pero pruebe también bluefish
<duende> ahora... quien me ayuda con mi problema de video en 11.04 ??
<Braiam> duende: qué le pasa?
<duende> tengo ubuntu 11.04 y cuando quiero ver un video, no puedo mover la ventana del reproductor porque se reinicia en entorno grafico
<duende> me toca iniciar sesion de nuveo
<Braiam> duende: que codecs usas?
<duende> he encontrado gente que le pasa lo mismo, tienen en comun una tarjeta VIA
<duende> codecs .... pues los que vienen en los restrictes-extras
<Braiam> duende: trataste con otro reproductor?
<duende> si con todos mas de uno: parole, mplayer, vlc cuando quiero ver TV con tvtime también pasa lo mismo
<duende> no puedo tampoco maximizar
<duende> hay gente que con nvidia tiene un problema similar
<duende> http://networkedblogs.com/hrAzX
<Braiam> duende: trataste con el entorno de gnome clasico
<duende> bueno la verdad es que estoy usando xfce
<Braiam> O.o
<duende> pero se me acaba de ocurrir ... y si pruebo con otro entorno grafico ... si pasa lo mismo, es indiferente
<ceeti> buen dia mi ubuntu 10.04 no me reconoce la memoria usb 2.0
<Braiam> entonces intenta y nos avisas :)
<Xriveryk> duende, me recomiendas algun tutorial para bluefish.... ya no inentare mas con dw
<duende> <Xriveryk> jajaja y eso porqué ya no mas con dw??
<Xriveryk> duende, es que tengo win y ubuntu 10.10 y en win me salio el pantallazo azul.. y ps e intentado mucho instalar el dw en ubuntu pero no me da... tb intente demasiado con una maquina virtual pero mi pc es de cd externo entonces no me reconoce la usb para poder instalarlo... entonces ps..
<Xriveryk> duende, por esa pequeña razon
<duende> huuum... bueeeeno
<duende> hay una guia definitiva pero en ingles http://www.unc.edu/~whitews/bluefish/book.html
<duende> personalmente no conozco manuales, pero en internet deben haber muuchos para bluefhish
<duende> y lo de la USB, configurando bien la maquina virtual lo logra
<duende> ceeti ... mas información
<Xriveryk> duende, te expongo mi caso... necesito hacer una base de datos que me funcione con mysql y php .... entonces ps ... para eso era el dw.... el bluefish si es bueno para ello??
<duende> necesita hacer una pagina dinamica <Xriveryk> bluefish claro que le sirve, pero ese no sirve para hacer la base de datos como tal
<duende> bluefish sirve para hacer el diseño de la pagina
<duende> pero no de la base de datos
<duende> para la bd en mysql le recomiendo: mysql workbench http://wb.mysql.com/
<henry_aqp> es necesario instalar driver de gforce 8400gs en mi distro
<Xriveryk> si lo se... para la base de datos trabajare con otro programa
<duende> <henry_aqp> como así? pregunta?
<Xriveryk> pero entonces con bluefish lo puedo hacer bien de igual forma?
<duende> <Xriveryk> sip con bluefish se puede trabajar el diseño de la pagina
<Xriveryk> muchas gracias entonces eso hare.... la cosa es que ese si no lo se manejar ni poquito
<duende> pile http://www.webmasterlibre.com/2006/04/14/bluefish-editor/
<henry_aqp> duende, cuando navego en win7 se ve bien todo, pero cuando navego en linux se ve todo un poco tosco los graficos y letras
<Xriveryk> duende, de nuevo gracias
<henry_aqp> duende, es necesario instalar el driver de la tarjeta de video?
<duende> pues <henry_aqp> ya miro si controladores adicionales sale algo para su tarjeta de video?? debe ser que no tiene un controlador adecuado
<duende> <Xriveryk> todo bien
<henry_aqp> como se puede saber si esta funcinando bien  la tarjeta de video
<duende> <henry_aqp> si es una gforce si
<henry_aqp> duende, gforce 8400gs
<duende> bueno voy a reiniciar entorno grafico y pillar un video a ver si se muere también como xfce
<duende> <henry_aqp> yo de ud buscaría  en google gforce 8400gs + ubuntu
<duende> a ver que mas dicen al respecto, no conozco mucho de tarjeta s de video jajaja la mia es una VIA integrada
<duende> ciao
<SadlyMistaken> A mi cups-pdf no me funciona..
<SadlyMistaken> a alguien le funciona?
<ceeti> buenas ubuntu no me reconoce mi memoria usb 2.0
<henry_aqp> probaste como root
<ceeti> si
<duende> nada ... aun con mi problema ...
<duende> viene a ser cosa de controladores...
<duende> alguien tiene problemas para ver videos en 11.04 ??
<ceeti> buenas katarcis
<katarcis> buenas ceeti
<ceeti> mi ubuntu 10.04 me reconoce la usb ppero no puedo verla en lugares
<Braiam> ceeti: lanza lsusb
<ceeti> ya
<ceeti> si la reconoce
<ceeti> pero no puedo usarla por que no aparece en lugares
<Braiam> ceeti: haz clic al icono y deberia montarla
<ceeti> no me aparece icono
<ceeti> la puedo ver listada en la consola
<ceeti> pero no me aparece ni en el escritorio ni en lugares
<Braiam> ceeti: trata retirandola y reintroducirla a otro puerto
<duende> ceeti en gparted si aparece?
<ceeti> ya
<Braiam> ceeti: la monto?
<ceeti> no tengo gparted en esa pc
<Braiam> gparted por lo regular solo esta en el live cd, pero no se instalá
<yarinse> hola, necesito ayuda, con la instalacion de ubuntu netbook.... despues de instalar no me carga... me dice dev/disk.... does not esist. dropping to a shell! (initramfs))
<ceeti> si lo se
<Braiam> s/instalá/instala
<ceeti> en eso estoy
<molocoize> puedes instalar gparted desde synaptic ceeti
<Braiam> yarinse: ubuntu-netbook-edicion 10.10?
<yarinse> Braiam: si, instale 10.1
<yarinse> lo instale junto a otro sistema operativo, el win7....
<henry_aqp> bayes
<Braiam> yarinse: es este el mensaje /dev/disk/by-uuid/... does not exist?
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<yarinse> Braiam: si, asi es... ya lo habia puesto...
<yarinse> el mensaje que me sale...
<Braiam> yarinse: probablemente tu disco este corrompido
<d0lph1n> una pregunta de informática general, ¿puede existir una url con un punto despues de una / ?
<d0lph1n> ejemplo
<d0lph1n> www.loquesea.com/algo.algo
<d0lph1n> el punto entre los 2 algos puede existir?
<Braiam> yarinse: usa el livecd con gparted y fuerza una comprobación del disco
<Braiam> d0lph1n: si
<d0lph1n> gracias Braiam
<Braiam> www.loquesea/archivo.ext
<yarinse> Braiam: siendo un netbook, lo hare con el pen que use para instalar....
<Braiam> ok
<yarinse> Braiam: seria mejor no seleccionar bajar actualizaciones al momento de instalar?
<yarinse> Braiam: sabes que salen dos opciones, 1) bajar actualizaciones y 2) instalar soft de terceros....
<Braiam> yarinse: el problema es del disco que esta corrompido, tendrás que revisarlo con gparted
<yarinse> Braiam: hay alguna opcion en gparted que permita realizar comprobacion y reparacion?
<yarinse> cual?
<Braiam> yarinse: clic derecho a la partición y verificar
<yarinse> vaLE...GRACIAS----
<fzeta> res
<yarinse> Braiam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1120858
<Braiam> yarinse: ?
<yarinse> al parecer no es un problema de disco, es un problema de  / var / cache / apt archivo / y ejecuta dpkg - ./linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic_2.6.28-11.40_i386.deb instalar
<Braiam> yarinse: eso es de la versión de jaunty
<yarinse> al ser instalado en un netbook.... este problema se genera cuando alguien instala en i386 un i64 bit
<yarinse> si, claro...
<Braiam> yarinse: la instalación no debería de haberte permitido el que iniciaras la instalación
<yarinse> pero yo estoy absolutamente seguro que he montado un ubuntu para netbook...
<yarinse> Braiam: en eso tienes razon...
<Braiam> yarinse: la versión actual es Natty
<Braiam> !natyy | yarinse
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'natyy'.
<Braiam> !natty | yarinse
<kubot> yarinse: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la versión actual de Ubuntu. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<yarinse> estoy entrando nuevamente con el pen...usb para ver que puedo hacer...
<yarinse> lo que no queria era lanzarme a instalar un 11.04 por que los nuevos lanzamientos dan problemas, asi, la 10.1 al menos ya ta corrida....
<Braiam> yarinse: probaste la http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<yarinse> Braiam: estoy instalando en un netbook, no puedo instalar eso...
<Braiam> yarinse: a partir de 11.04 no existe la netbook-remix
<yarinse> Braiam: he pasado el gparted check y las particiones estan bien...
<yarinse> el disco esta bien....
<yarinse> solo que formatee y vuelva a instalar....
<SadlyMistaken> Alguien sabe sobre Impresoras Virtuales, que funcionen... no como cups-pdf.. que no funciona
<yarinse> por eso estoy instalando un 10.1 en un netbook
<guampa> SadlyMistaken: probaste lo que te dije antes?
<guampa> elegir "imprimir a un archivo"
<yarinse> como que no existe...
<yarinse> Braiam: quieres decir que u-11.04 sirve para netbook tambien...
<Braiam> yarinse: exacto
<barna> netbook remix y desktop son una so ahora
<SadlyMistaken> me dijiste <guampa> SadlyMistaken: yo tengo para imprimir pdf, pero ni idea que programa instale que lo habilito :/
<SadlyMistaken> y luego me dijiste que ya venía por defecto, pero el que viene es el de LibreOffice, y luego aparte cups-pdf pero no va
<guampa> (13:23:17) guampa: trataste de elegir "imprimir a un archivo" ?
<yarinse> me cago en la ostia... pero es que tengo malas experiencias con los nuevos lanzamientos.... quienes adoptan lo nuevo tambien asumen ser cobayas...
<barna> SadlyMistaken, q imp ha?
<guampa> yarinse: uste lo ha dicho :)
<SadlyMistaken> que no me sale esa opción, sólamente cuando quiero imprimir una web, por ejemplo, ahí si me sale
<SadlyMistaken> pero cuando quiero imprimir desde otro programa no me sale más que mi impresora.... normal.
<guampa> fijate si tenes instalado ghostscript-cups
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: la impresora es común a todos los programas
<guampa> a lo mejor es ese
<guampa> en la descripcion del paquete dice "The GPL Ghostscript PostScript/PDF interpreter - CUPS filters"
<SadlyMistaken> guampa el cups-pdf no funciona.... teniendo instalado el ghostscript
<guampa> yo no tengo ningun paquete que se llame cups-pdf, pero puedo imprimir pdf hasta del gedit
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: el sistema ya tiene instalada por defecto la impresora para PDF
<SadlyMistaken> pues entonces la he roto... porque a mi me da fallo :(
<SadlyMistaken> como la "limpio" ???
<mimecar> con que programas te falla
<mimecar> si en firefox funciona no está "rota"
<jonsaco> hola  a  todos
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar me falla con los que tengo instalados en wine...
<jonsaco> como se instala un juego .bin
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: eso es muy diferente
<mimecar> jonsaco: ¿el juego no está en los repositorios?
<SadlyMistaken> en esos solo me aparece mi impresora... he intenté instalar cups-pdf, pero las guias de la wiki de ubuntu es diferente... quizás está desactualizado
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: en los programas de gnome te funciona?
<SadlyMistaken> si, en los de gnome sí.
<mimecar> wine no está conectado con la impresora de ubuntu
<mimecar> tendrás que instalar una impresora de pdf de windows
<jonsaco> lo descargue
<SadlyMistaken> .. pues si yo en wine no configuré mi impresora real... la hp.. y si me aparece..
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, gracias por aclararmelo mimecar.
<jonsaco> se llama  asi  Savage2Install-2.1.0.1-i686.bin
<mimecar> jonsaco: ¿ese juego es de una web fiable?
<jonsaco> pues es de la web de  juego
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: puede ser que necesites algún módulo extra para que wine use esa impresora
<jonsaco> no se
<mimecar> jonsaco: en una consola, chmod +x archivo.bin
<mimecar>  ./bin
<mimecar>  ./archivo.bin
<mimecar> aunque deberías seguir las instrucciones de la web del juego
<SadlyMistaken> ok mimecar...
<jonsaco> no lo  encuntra Savage2Install-2.1.0.1-i686.bin
<mimecar> jonsaco: tienes que ir a la carpeta donde lo has descargado
<mimecar> cd nombreCarpeta
<mimecar> respeta las mayusculas
<Braiam> jonsaco: tienes que hacer cd a la carpeta donde lo has descargado
<Braiam> D: lagg
<mimecar> Braiam: acabarás antes si lo pruebas con vmware
<mimecar> digo con virtualbox
<jonsaco> esta en escritoro?¡
<Braiam> jonsaco: cd Escritorio
<Braiam> !tab | jonsaco
<kubot> jonsaco: Puedes usar <tab> para completar nombres/nicks en el IRC asi como ficheros y directorios en la terminal (bash).
<jonsaco> luego de cd escri que pongo?
<mimecar> jonsaco: pon el nombre completo del directorio
<Braiam> jonsaco: o usa la tecla tab
<Braiam> Esc + tab = Escritorio
<mimecar> Braiam: está en una consola
<jonsaco> jonsacri@jonsacri-desktop:~/Escritorio$ Savage2Install-2.1.0.1-i686.bin Savage2Install-2.1.0.1-i686.bin: orden no encontrada jonsacri@jonsacri-desktop:~/Escritorio$
<Braiam> jonsaco: agrega ./ antes del archivo
<mimecar> jonsaco: pasa al directorio
<jonsaco> jonsacri@jonsacri-desktop:~/Escritorio$ */Savage2Install-2.1.0.1-i686.bin bash: */Savage2Install-2.1.0.1-i686.bin: No existe el fichero o el directorio jonsacri@jonsacri-desktop:~/Escritorio$
<mimecar> jonsaco: ¿has pasado al directorio del Escritorio si o no?
<jonsaco> esta en el escritorio
<Braiam> escribe "./Savage2Install-2.1.0.1-i686.bin" sin comillas
<mimecar> estas en la consola en el directorio del escritorio?
<george2002_> jonsaco: has esto primero en el terminal "cd...
<george2002_> luego da la ruta cd /adonde/entrar/estaelarchivo
<Braiam> esta en ele escritorio jonsacri@jonsacri-desktop:~/Escritorio$
<Braiam> s/ele/el
<mimecar> jonsaco: mientras, pon el enlace de la web de la que has descargado ese archivo
<gCostanza> jonsaco, haz un copy&pasta de esto -------->   cd /home/jonsacri/Escritorio/ &&  ./Savage2Install-2.1.0.1-i686.bin     (deberia de funcionar)
<mimecar> gCostanza: depende de como tenga los permisos
<Braiam> cd /home/jonsacri/Escritorio/ && sudo chmod +x ./Savage2Install-2.1.0.1-i686.bin && ./Savage2Install-2.1.0.1-i686.bin
<gCostanza> :o, no lo habia pensado
<mimecar> Braiam: para que está sudo ahí?
<Braiam> hasta donde yo sé chmod necesita ser ejecutado como root, salvo que tenga suid
<mimecar> jonsaco: para instalar programas que no son de los repositorios ayuda seguir las instrucciones que te dan en la web del programa
<mimecar> Braiam: chmod funciona también sin root
<Braiam> ohh
<Braiam> yo siempre lo he tenido que usar en us server
<yarinse> no va...
<yarinse> me sale el mismo problema...
<mimecar> que problema yarinse?
<yarinse> lo instale junto a otro sistema operativo, el win7....
<yarinse> con la instalacion de ubuntu netbook.... despues de instalar no me carga... me dice dev/disk.... does not esist. dropping to a shell! (initramfs))
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu has instalado?
<yarinse> 10.1
<mimecar> ¿lo último que has instalado es ubuntu?
<yarinse> si, asi es, me sale el grub... puedo entrar a win7 pero a ubuntu no... tocate....
<yarinse> ya lo he instalado dos veces, y naaa, he revisado el disco con el gparted y ta bien...
<mimecar> tendrás que revisar la entrada que tiene ubuntu en gub
<yarinse> busco por internet....pero no ta muy claro la solucion...
<yarinse> ahhh como?
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd y mira la configuración que tiene ubuntu
<yarinse> explica mejor, que busco en la configuracion....
<mimecar> pon el contenido de los archivos de configuración (solo la entrada de ubuntu) en pastebin
<Braiam> dile que es del grub.cfg
<mimecar> no se el nombre de los archivos de grub 2
<mimecar> pero es un fallo en el contenido de la entrada de ubuntu
<mimecar> yarinse: el menú de grub te sale al principio verdad?
<yarinse> pero no en el grub... hasta ahi llega bien... pero no carga pues no encuentra la particion....
<mimecar> al menos tienes bien instalado grub y la entrada de windows 7
<yarinse> mimecar: asi es...
<yarinse> mimecar: justo me sale el mismo mensaje que a este: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646304
<mimecar> ¿has cambiado el disco duro?
<mimecar> o la tabla de particiones?
<Braiam> yarinse: cuando te sale el grub presiona la tecla "E" y trata de copiar las lineas que comienzan por linux
<Braiam> ej.: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603432/
<mimecar> Braiam: mejor que use el live cd y copie bien todo el texto
<Braiam> entonces que monte la partición, y busque la ruta /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mimecar> para hacer los cambios tiene que usar un live cd igual
<Braiam> no
<Braiam> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<mimecar> los cambios en grub son temporales
<mimecar> tienes que escribir en los archivos de configuración por fuerza
<Braiam> ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano!
<yarinse> ya
<mimecar> yarinse: has modificado las particiones en tu disco duro?
<yarinse> grub me sale esto:
<mimecar> ponlo en pastbein
<Braiam> !paste | yarinse
<kubot> yarinse: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<yarinse> recordfail. insmod part_msdos. insmod ext2. set root= `hd0, msdos5`. initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<Braiam> !paste | yarinse
<kubot> yarinse: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<yarinse> mimecar: no
<yarinse> mimecar: ahhh si, claro, hice una particion
<yarinse> en c/ donde esta instalado win7
<mimecar> puede ser que eso haya modificado el identificador
<yarinse> mimecar: uhmmm eso que quiere decir?
<mimecar> las particiones tienen un identificador
<mimecar> si no coincide con el que tienes, el sistema no arranca
<yarinse> vale pasteare....
<Braiam> mimecar: notaste esto "set root= `hd0, msdos5`"
<Braiam> creo que lo formateo como partición fat
<yarinse> uhhhhsssss no que va.. como etc4
<Braiam> yarinse: dejanos ver el paste para ver si entonces es el grub
<yarinse> eso donde lo consigo...
<Braiam> creo que kubot lo dijo ^^
<yarinse> con la letra E...
<Braiam> !paste | yarinse
<kubot> yarinse: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<guampa> si yo copio un .ttf a /usr/share/fonts , tengo que correr hacer algo mas para poder usarlo? actualizar alguna cache de fuentes o algo asi?
<Braiam> lo que kubot dice ^^
<carnau> ¿Alguien me puede echar una mano para grabar el stereo con audacious? Le pongo que la entrada sea pulse, pero nada... graba silencio, cuando tengo una canción puesta.
<yarinse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603438/
<Braiam> yarinse: lo copiaste a mano?
<yarinse> claro,... no puedo copiar y pegar...
<Braiam> yarinse: no estas usando la pendrive?
<yarinse> ahhh no,
<mimecar-away> yarinse: ¿estas usando un live cd ahora?
<Braiam> yarinse: inicia en la laptop con el pendrive, monta la partición donde tienes ubuntu y busca el archivo /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<yarinse> mimecar-away: no,
<yarinse> estoy en el grub...
<mimecar-away> no estas poniendo la información que te pedimos
<yarinse> y cual es esa info? tengo que entrar con el live y que archivo  busco? .... tarda bastant en entrar.... lo inicio ahora....
<mimecar-away> yarinse: te lo resumo rápido
<yarinse> vale...
<mimecar-away> sin el live cd no puedes arreglar nada
<yarinse> ya
<yarinse> tardara un poco en entrar con el usb live...
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas
<Jakeukalane> tengo una clave/firma de sistema
<Jakeukalane> que śolo he utilizado para cifrar unos archivos
<Focusyn> resumen: antes usaba windows ahora solo ubuntu 10.10 y noto que la bateria me dura menos, es algo lógico?
<Jakeukalane> Focusyn, sí.
<Jakeukalane> pero no es culpa de linux exactamente
<Focusyn> y eso?
<Operador08> hola a todos... tengo una consulta. E comprado una antena alfa network de 2w para mi neetbook, el caso es que por defecto se me conecta con la red del netbook y no me deja seleccionar la de la antena... alguna idea porfavor :)
<Jakeukalane> porque están optimizados para windows
<Jakeukalane> pero de todas formas yo no sé mucho
<antonio__>  /join #aircrack-ng
<Focusyn> en windows habia un programa que "doblaba la bateria" y algo parecido en linux?
<Jakeukalane> tengo que buscar un program...
<Focusyn> que al final creo que iba igual
<Jakeukalane> me lo has quitado del teclado jeje
<Jakeukalane> sí
<Jakeukalane> hay un porgrama que permite ajustar ciertas cosas
<Jakeukalane> y que dure más
<Jakeukalane> pero no sé como se llama
<Focusyn> comodin del publico
<Jakeukalane> http://plagatux.es/2008/03/aumentar-duracion-de-bateria-en-linux/
<antonio__> hola buenas tarde me pueden ayudar con airmon-ng cuando trato de ponerlo modo monitor con el siguienete cocando airmon-ng start wlan1 me sale este error
<antonio__>  @antonio:/home/antonio# airmon-ng start wlan1
<antonio__>   Found 4 processes that could cause trouble.
<antonio__>   If airodump-ng, aireplay-ng or airtun-ng stops working after
<antonio__>   a short period of time, you may want to kill (some of) them!
<antonio__>   PID Name
<Jakeukalane> eso es lo que he encontrado en un primer vistazo
<Jakeukalane> powertop
<Jakeukalane> se llama
<Focusyn> voy a ver
<carnau> antonio__, no inundes el canal, usa pastebin. Como consejo, lo mejor es que antes de crackear la wifi del vecino, te documentes un poco.
<Jakeukalane> aunque parece coplejo
<Jakeukalane> complejo
<Operador08> hola a todos... tengo una consulta. E comprado una antena alfa network de 2w para mi neetbook, el caso es que por defecto se me conecta con la red del netbook y no me deja seleccionar la de la antena... alguna idea porfavor :)
<Jakeukalane> osea que tendremos que preguntar a alugien más experto
<carnau> antonio__, y tampoco creo que este sea el canal para pedir estas cosas
<Jakeukalane> carnau, creo que antonio__  se intentó unir al canal adecuado....
<Jakeukalane> estamos en ubuntu-es
<carnau> perfecto, cuentame como robarle el wifi a mi vecino. También las passwords. Te aviso, no se nada de ordenadores.
<Jakeukalane> carnau, me refiero a que intentó entrar en #aricrack-ng
<Jakeukalane> y no pudo, por lo que parece
<antonio__> no es para robar al vecino sino que tengo una red wifi y quisiera hacerle una auditoría
<carnau> WEP, WPA?
<cossier> antonio__, si tu wifi esta en un router accede a el y te dara bastante infoemacion
<cossier> información *
<antonio__> ok gracia por su ayuda
<mimecar> antonio__: si usas wpa2, filtrado mac y essid oculto
<mimecar> es lo máximo que puedes conseguir en seguridad
<antonio__> si ya me avian dicho eso gracias
<yarinse> como llego desde el live , a /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<yarinse> mimecar: como llego desde el live , a /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<mimecar> ¿has montado las particiones del ordenador?
<mimecar> en el menú "Lugares" deberían salirte
<yarinse> mimecar: no como las monto desde terminal... es que ni las veo....
<mimecar> ok, ¿que partición es la que tiene puesta ubuntu?
<yarinse> la sda5 vere si monta con mount sda5
<yarinse> con que comando las veo desde un terminal....
<mimecar> sudo cat /proc/partitions
<jaime> hola a tod@s
<jaime> acabo de instalar virtualbox y al reiniciar todo va bien pero me sale la ventana de administrador de windows y me pide clave, pero claro, yo no he puesto clave
<mimecar> hola jaime
<jaime> creo que he instaldo todo bien, pero no puedeo acceder desde virutalbox a win
<mimecar> lo has instalado en ubuntu o en windows?
<jaime> lo he instalado en ubuntu
<mimecar> si has instalado bien la máquina virtual tiene que funcionar
<jaime> si, pero para acceder a windows desde virtualbox me salta pantalla de adminstrador de windows y me pide clave personal, cosa que yo no he realizado por lo que no tengo clave que poner
<mimecar> si ya te pide la clave dentro de windows, le habrás puesto una clave al usuario
<mimecar> en la máquina virtual
<jaime> pues no mimecar, no he realizado nada de eso
<jaime> una cosa
<jaime> otro programa similar a virtualbox?
<mimecar> qemu
<mimecar> jaime: pues el cd que has usado para instalar windows pondrá una clave
<jaime> qemu, como suena
<mimecar> para cosas sencillas puede funcionar
<mimecar> pero es más lento
<jaime> no, no me pide la clave del programa me pide la clave personal de acceso
<yarinse> como monto la particion desde terminal
<yarinse> mimecar:
<mimecar> ¿que partición en la que contiene ubuntu?
<yarinse> mount sdb5 ?
<mimecar> cuantos discos duros tienes en tu ordenador?
<yarinse> solo 1
<yarinse> mas el pen
<mimecar> si te ha montado el disco como sdb
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /media
<jaime> hola a tod@s, nadie que me de una pista
<yarinse> mim
<yarinse> como desmonto una particion....
<MaRk-I> sudo umount /particion
<yarinse> pero no la desmonta....
<MaRk-I> yarinse: querras desmontar una particion que usa el sistema actualmente?
<yarinse> si
<MaRk-I> yarinse: no puedes solo que sea en live mode o entres en safe mode sin usar entorno grafico
<fosco_> buenas
<yarinse> mimecar: hay otra forma de solucionar el arranque de ubuntu?
<mimecar> ¿has montado la partición?
<yarinse> si formateo la particion donde esta montada y vuelva a montar toooo creara nuevamente el grub y debera funcionar?
<yarinse> no pude montar la particion...
<yarinse> no pude llegar al boo..grub.cfg
<mimecar> si formateas olvidate de que funcione
<yarinse> y donde esta el problema, en el mbr?
<mimecar> en la configuración de grub
<mimecar> la entrada de ubuntu
<yarinse> me tendre que montar un usb con ubuntu 9.0 live para poder entrar...
<yarinse> dime, que tengo que cambiar en el grub?
<mimecar> NO
<mimecar> ¿ya has montado la partición si o no?
<yarinse> no puedo montarla, no logro verla por ningun lado...
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el comando que usas y el error que sale
<yarinse> tengo que salir y volver con un live 9.04
<mimecar> yarinse: será peor con la 9.04
<mimecar> la 9.04 no usa grub 2
<gCostanza> en el tema de yarinse que habeis hecho hasta ahora?
<mimecar> intentar montar la partición desde un live cd
<yarinse> gCostanza: naaa no puedo entrar a la particion donde esta el grub.cfg....
<gCostanza> no has podido montar la particion?
<yarinse> con el dichoso live 10.1 no puedo ver las particiones y desde un terminal no se monta...sudo mount dev/sdb5 /media
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev...
<mimecar> cuando pongas el comando y el error en pastebin continuamos
<gCostanza> si haz caso a mimecar
<mimecar> yarinse: en 10 minutos yo desconecto, pon la salida de pastbein
<yarinse> va leno el arranque....
<mimecar> no estabas en el live cd antes?
<yarinse> ya lo vemo otro dia... o pregunto...
<yarinse> tuve que salir... y estoy entrando otra vez...
<yarinse> al ser un netbook las cosas van en camara lenta....
<yarinse> pero ya lo veo otro dia...
<kruckss> buenas a todos que recomiendan para un nuevo users ubuntu o kubuntu ?
<adrian15|2> kruckss: Si necesita asistencia ubuntu. Si es usuario avanzado de windows: kubuntu.
<kruckss> yo no es que  le boy a instalar a otro user y es muy novato por eso la duda
<fosco_> kruckss: y por qué no le guía un poco y que sea él quien lo instale?
<kruckss> fosco_: si esa es la idea solo preguntaba  que esta mejor para que vaya entrnado a ubuntu
<fosco_> eso debe decidirlo él
<yarinse> gCostanza:  que hay con el Super Grub Disk? puede solucionar el probema¿
<kruckss> oks gracias y recomendable ubuntu  lts segur o
<gCostanza> yarinse, cualquier distro linux podria hacerlo
<gCostanza> yarinse, seguramente habras cometido algun error al monstal la particion
<yarinse> MaRk-I:
<point> muy buenas tardes
<julian> hola. Como hago para configurar el grub ya que no me sale con las dimensiones adecuadas y ademasno puedo ver bien los caracteres
<point> no c si este sea el lugar indicado para hacer mi pregunta pero no encuentro mas donde hablen español
<guampa> !ask | point
<kubot> point: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<fosco_> julian: puedes usar la aplicacion startupmanager
<point> bueno lo que pasa es que tengo instalado xubuntu 10.10 y quisiera saber si hay algún modo de instalar wine sin tener que instalar gnome ya que no me gusta
<julian> con grubcustomizer
<julian> ???
<f-pardo> hola, compre un bluetooth usb y no me lo reconoce ubuntu, hay alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<fosco_> point: por supuesto, sudo apt-get install wine
<point> ya lo intente y ciando lo instalo en el inicio de sección me aparece gnome como entorno y no quiero eso
<fosco_> point: wine no tiene nada q ver con gnome
<fosco_> si te sale la sesion gnome será por otro motivo
<guampa> point: en el inicio de sesion podes elegir cual entorno usar, y wine no exige ningun entorno grafico en particular, cualquier entorno X va a andar
<point> entonces porque cuando instalo "aptitude install wine" me aparece que remplazara y actualizara librerías las cuales son en su mayoria de gnome
<fosco_> point: aptitude está usando las sugerencias como dependencias
<fosco_> instalalo con apt-get
<julian> fosco_  es lo mismo que con grub customizer
<point> ok hare el intento y ya les digo como me fue
<fosco_> julian: no conozco ese programa
<guampa> apt-cache depends wine1.{2,3} no reporta dependencias de gnome
<julian> ok
<point> huy es que con apt-get es diferente que con aptitude en apt-get nomas me pide esta libreria de gnome "gnome-exe-thumbnailer" mientras en aptitude eran muchas
<fosco_> aptitude por defecto trata las recomendaciones como si fuesen dependencias
<guampa> no uso aptitude, no se como se comporta con los paquetes
<guampa> apt-get solo instala lo requerido, y muestra las sugerencias
<Soupermanito> point: aunque instale dependencias de gnome no instalara gnome, dejalo que las instale
<fosco_> wine recomienda gnome-exe-thumbnailer, aunque no lo necesita
<point> si si eso vi en mi consola muchas gracias no savia lo de las sugerencia como dependencias en aptitude
<point> me facina que siempre hay algo por aprender en linux
<point> y mas para un novo como yo jejeje
<julian> fosco_: mi monitor es 1400*900 y no me figura ese valor an el startup
<julian> fosco_ mi monitor es 1400*900 y no me figura ese valor an el startup
<Soupermanito> julian: actualiza los drivers de tu placa de video
<Jakeukalane> gnome-exe-thumbnailer sirve para ver miniaturas
<Jakeukalane> de los programas exe
<Jakeukalane> como wine funciona bastante bien la utilidad es para que no instales algo que pueda hacer que wine se vaya a la mierd
<fosco_> julian: para grub 1024x768 es más q suficiente
<point> no logro que wine me carge el .exe que necesito
<Braiam> point: busca el programa en la lista de programas compatibles con wine
<point> dame un seg. yo busco
<guampa> julian: tu monitor soporta 1400*900, pero el modo tiene que ser soportado tambien por la placa de video, y ademas grub usa drivers genericos de video, con lo cual tampoco podes usar los modos mas avanzados que puede llegar a soportar tu placa
<guampa> de hecho usa BIOS para acceder a la placa
<point> bueno el .exe que intento iniciar SI figura en la lista de wine pero a mi no me inicia como arranco el gestor de configuración de wine?
<joe2011> helo necesito ayuda con un programa de wine que borre el acceso del escritorio y ahora nose como ejecutarlo
<point> busca el .exe y dale clic derecho ejecutar con wine
<julian> guampa entonces que hago?
<joe2011> point: lo hago pero no pasa nada
<julian> ahi lo puse en 1024*768. que mas debo hacer?
<point> intentalo desde consola a ver si te sale algún error "$ wine nombre_del_exe.exe" sin las comillas
<Jakeukalane> joe2011, que prorgrama es?
<joe2011> point: wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\e-sword.exe"
<julian> fosco_
<point> wine no pudo encontrar ese archivo tienes que proceder a reinstalar la aplicacion en wine
<Jakeukalane> joe2011,   mira esto http://www.davidcox.com.mx/esword/linux-esp.htm
<Jakeukalane> es lo que buscas?
<guampa> julian: adonde estas poniendo la resolucion? disculpa
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-05
<razieliyo> buenas
<razieliyo> acabo de instalar la version 11.04 y va de lujo
<razieliyo> el unico problema es el unity
<atotclic> buenas
<razieliyo> es muy bonito, muy compacto y tal
<razieliyo> pero quiero mi menu de administracion y de sistema
<atotclic> sal de la sesion
<atotclic> y entra como clasico
<razieliyo> con herramientas como el explorador de espacio en el disco duro
<razieliyo> pero no hay forma de acceder a estas herramientas/menus desde unity?
<atotclic> si
<atotclic> que hay forma
<razieliyo> es que como no sea asi, me lo quito
<razieliyo> si, habria que saber el nombre concreto del programa
<atotclic> en la barra de la derecha
<razieliyo> a ver
<razieliyo> te escucho
<razieliyo> bueno, te leo
<razieliyo> en la barrita esta donde salen los programas?
<atotclic> si
<razieliyo> centro de software?
<atotclic> para instalar
<razieliyo> ya, pero me refiero a donde aparece el menu este
<razieliyo> el menu de configuracion de las cosas
<atotclic> el menu esta en aplicaciones
<razieliyo> no se si me explico bien
<razieliyo> a ver, voy a mirar
<razieliyo> a ver, pero estamos hablando con o sin unity?
<atotclic> a ver si quieres el menu clasico tan solo tienes que salir de la sesion
<atotclic> a ver yo estoy sin unity
<razieliyo> bueno, mi meta era conseguirlo sin salir de la sesion, pero bueno
<atotclic> tu con unity
<razieliyo> bueno, pues a tomar por saco unity xD
<razieliyo> voy a ver como lo desactivo
<atotclic> a ver mas que nada te lo digo para que vayas entrando poco a poco he investigando
<atotclic> en unity una vez has abierto todos documentos
<razieliyo> se quedan ahi, no?
<razieliyo> a la izquierda
<atotclic> miras y dices y como coño abro el pen etc
<atotclic> la home
<razieliyo> si, tio
<razieliyo> es un poco un rollo
<atotclic> pues desde la derecha arriba hay como una pestañita en la misma ventana que lo abre
<razieliyo> lo que no se es como salir de la sesion
<razieliyo> si si, eso lo veo
<atotclic> arriba a la derecha
<razieliyo> vale, lo veo
<razieliyo> voy a probar
<razieliyo> ahora vuelvo
<atotclic> sales de la sesion le das al usuario te sale el menu abajo
<atotclic> seleccionas clasico y a dentro
<Braiam> !clasico
<kubot> La interfaz por defecto en Ubuntu 11.04 es !Unity. Puedes volver al la vista regular de !Gnome saliendo de sesión y haciendo clic en tu nombre de usuario, en la pantalla de Sesión al fondo de la pantalla selecciona Ubuntu Clásico
<atotclic> si clasico
<adrian15|2> atotclic: Y como llaman a la sesión "no clásica" ?
<atotclic> ubuntu
<atotclic> ubuntu ahora tiene unity
<razieliyo> atotclic, ya he encontrado el tema de configuracion
<razieliyo> estaba en la parte esa que me decias, arriba a la derecha
<atotclic> donde
<razieliyo> arriba a la derecha
<razieliyo> donde esta lo de cerrar sesion
<atotclic> ok
<razieliyo> hay una opcion
<razieliyo> que se llama configuracion de sistema
<atotclic> has cambiado de sesion???
<razieliyo> que va
<razieliyo> no ha hecho falta
<razieliyo> el problema es que no esta la utilidad que yo queria
<razieliyo> no la veo en el menu este de configuracion
<razieliyo> voy a tener que cambiar de sesion de todas formas
<atotclic> luego yo he instalado emerald
<razieliyo> yo en realidad no quiero historias raras
<razieliyo> prefiero la interfaz grafica de toda la vida
<razieliyo> simple
<razieliyo> bueno, "simple"
<razieliyo> porque para simple, icewm o xfce
<atotclic> gnome2
<atotclic> vamos
<razieliyo> si
<razieliyo> eso mismo
<razieliyo> ademas, es a lo que estoy acostumbrado
<razieliyo> y mi portatil es antiguo
<razieliyo> y no soporta mucha presion xD
<atotclic> lleva unity y gnome juntos para no tener que descargar dos isos para netbook y pc
<razieliyo> pues voy a cerrar esta sesion
<razieliyo> voy a poner por defecto la otra
<atotclic> como la base es la misma
<razieliyo> este es mi chico
<razieliyo> hahahaha
<razieliyo> ya estoy en el clasico
<razieliyo> he puesto, clasico y sin efectos
<atotclic> pues sin efectos mas rapido
<razieliyo> pues a ver con el tiempo como esta la nueva version
<atotclic> de momento va rapida
<razieliyo> si, yo he tenido problemas
<razieliyo> pero porque se me corto la instalacion a la mitad
<razieliyo> tuve que entrar con un live a terminarla
<razieliyo> que mal rato
<atotclic> eso no es un problema
<razieliyo> creia que habia perdido todo
<atotclic> es jodido
<razieliyo> si, bastante
<razieliyo> es curioso porque llevo con la misma instalacion de ubuntu bastante tiempo
<razieliyo> un par de años o asi
<atotclic> bueno me voy a ir a la cama
<razieliyo> venga, que descanses
<razieliyo> nos vemos!
<razieliyo> yo me largo tambien
<razieliyo> que son la una y media
<razieliyo> nos vemos!!
<atotclic> nos vemos por aqui
<razieliyo> si! =)
<razieliyo> dew!
<atotclic> :-!
<atotclic> deu
<hashashin> nas
<flaco-> hola
<flaco-> como va
<flaco-> necesito saber como instalo un ubuntu para una netbook via usb
<morfeo> flaco-,  revisa esta pagina ahi te dice donde descargarlo y como poder hacer bootear una usb
<morfeo> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<flaco-> ok
<flaco-> cual web
<morfeo> no ves el link? es de la pagina de ubuntu
<morfeo> fl
<morfeo> FLA
<morfeo> flaco-,
<flaco-> no la veo
<flaco-> uso IRcap capas q la omite
<morfeo> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<morfeo> Ahora?
<flaco-> tampoco
<flaco-> sin las triple w
<morfeo> http://ww w.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<flaco-> porfa
<guampa> ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<neo-> cual es la pagina morfeo
<neo-> muchas gracias
<neo-> [guampa]
<guampa> np
<morfeo> no la ve neo?
<neo-> ahi vi la q me paso guampa
<neo-> gracias a vos tmb
<neo-> [morfeo]
<morfeo> ok de nada
<Braiam> !natty
<kubot> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la versión actual de Ubuntu. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<MURGO> buenas Ubunteros! o/
<neo-> buenas murgo
<neo-> o/
<ubuntu> O.o
<Braiam> estoy recuperando un sistema. cual es la orden para ver el tipo de unidad?
<Braiam> df no sirve por que no esta montado
<MURGO> ya ni me acuerdo de los comandos... jeje!  no sera fdisk -l ???
<Braiam> gracias MURGO
<MURGO> si era es??? plop!!!!
<Braiam> por alguna extraña razon fdisk no reconoce las particiones logicas de lmv
<guampa> si te referis a LVM, fdisk no te va a reconocer volumenes logicos
<guampa> entiende solo tablas de particion PC
<Braiam> guampa: sabes cual si?
<guampa> eso si si usaste particiones PC primarias o logicas como volumenes fisicos para algun VG si los va a seguir viendo
<guampa> lvm tools que yo sepa nomas
<Braiam> use el iso alternative para instalar ubuntu en qemu
<guampa> lvscan, vgscan, pvscan
<Braiam> no lo encuentra
<Braiam> es que estoy en el modo de reparación del cd
<guampa> necesitas el modulo lvm o que el kernel lo soporte, y las librerias y utils lvm
<Braiam> es que estoy en el modo de reparación del cd (de ubuntu alternative 11.04
<guampa> en tanto tengas las utilidades, te dicen si tenes soporte
<Braiam> es que nunca había intentado lvm en una maquina virtual
<guampa> si no lo tiene entonces necesitarias un livecd que lo tenga
<Braiam> ubuntu alternative 11.04
<Braiam> tiene soporte
<guampa> yo calculo que no tiene que haber diferencia
<Braiam> pero no los paquetes desempaquetados
<Braiam> tengo que instalarlo en la memoria
<guampa> en tanto el huesped vea algo que identifique como un disco/particion
<guampa> sip
<Braiam> estoy instalandolo otra vez pero en otro disco y seleccione el debconf bajo cual de los nucleos debo de instalar?
<Braiam> generic o image-generic
<guampa> si son nucleos ubuntu creo que todos traen
<Braiam> hay uno que instala los headers pero no recuerdo
<Braiam> mejor voy por lo seguro y selecciono el que tiene version, no el metapaquete
<guampa> si, esta linux-2.6.xx.y-image-tipo y  linux-2.6.xx.y-headers-tipo
<guampa> perdon
<Braiam> pero hay un metapaquete que es recomendado para obtener las actualizaciones
<guampa> linux-headers-2.6.xx.y-tipo y linux-image-2.6.xx.y-tipo
<guampa> si creo que es linux-tipo
<guampa> generic/server/rt
<Braiam> seleccioné el que decia la version, o sea, linux-image-2.6...., en vez de linux-generic o linux-image-generic
<Braiam> ahora el debconf de el alternative hace más preguntas que el del server
<Braiam> o por lo menos en natty es así
<guampa> yo creo que igual se actualiza eh
<Yoques> Hola
<guampa> hola
<Yoques> me pasa algo curioso con la webcam en skype desde que actualicé: antes funcionaba perfectamente y ahora no localiza la webcam
<Braiam> guampa: no, verifica con synaptic
<Braiam> Yoques: provaste con cheese
<Yoques> sin embargo, cheese funciona bien, y tal... pero ya me hace en skype como con windows... que no sabe no contesta
<Yoques> sips
<Braiam> a alguien se le presento un problema similar recientemente, pero no se quien fue que dio la solucion
<Braiam> trata de buscar en los registros
<Braiam> del canal
<Braiam> !log | Yoques
<kubot> Yoques: Los registros oficiales de los canales ahora estan en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . Los canales de los equipos LoCo también están ahí; para registros antiguos de los canales LoCo, ve http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Yoques> oki, mercy
<Yoques> Braiam, recuerdas por que fecha?
<Yoques> es que no doy con ello
<Braiam> Yoques: no más de una semana
<Yoques> gracias
<Yoques> pero no doy con ello
<Braiam> Yoques: busca skype y webcam como palabras clave
<CdK1> HI *
<CdK1> Alguno de los presentes
<CdK1> tiene Gnome 3?
<m4v> !gnome3 CdK1
<kubot> CdK1: Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » para removerlo.
<CdK1> jejejej
<CdK1> pero alguien que lo tenga instalado?
<torrento> alguien sabe algo de esto?
<torrento> (xaralx:7417): Gdk-CRITICAL **: IA__gdk_window_get_visual: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<torrento> alguien me da una manito?
<CdK1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291673
<guampa> torrento: xaralx no es un programa de dibujo de vectores?
<torrento> si
<guampa> odio dar esta clase de respuesta... pero que tiene de malo Inkscape?
<torrento> son dos cosas diferentes
<guampa> ah, tenia la idea de que eran el mismo tipo de programa
<m4v> torrento: parece un bug del programa, o falta alguna dependencia.
<m4v> pero no se más.
<torrento> ufa
<torrento> cdk
<torrento> gtk2 ruuby esta instalada
<jachavez> buenas noches
<CdK1> Using 'Gtk.init' solved the problem for me on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS.
<CdK1> como se llama el package para instalar software privativo?
<CdK1> jockey!
<RYDeN> hola gente, tengo una pregunta, con la inclusión de uniti en la desktop edition 11.04, los requerimientos mínimos han subido?
<RYDeN> *unity
<torrento> unity se desactiva desde el menu de aplicaciones y que gnome
<torrento> yo te recomiendo 10.10
<torrento> 11.04 tiene muchos problemas
<RYDeN> ya lo se torrento si a mi me estas hablando
<RYDeN> je
<RYDeN> yo estoy con 10.04
<torrento> sigue la incmpatibilidad de resolucion en juegos 16:9 16:10  tiene el rc.d cambiado por lo que es mas lio instalar oss y arrancarlo
<RYDeN> simplemente quiero saber cmo siempre en los cds x dar un ej dicen que como minimo necesitas 256 MB de ram
<torrento> el arranque es mas lento ... un prlymouth mas pesado... y es exactamente lo mismo que tener instalardo el 10.10 si le sacas unity
<torrento> sep
<torrento> con  1 gb anda cualkier distro
<torrento> eso no cambia
<RYDeN> ah bien
<torrento> de echo ya anda con 256 segun como lo intales
<RYDeN> yo tuve los re problemas con 11.04
<RYDeN> lo probé y desistí
<torrento> se yo estoy luchando con dos
<RYDeN> quise darle la oportunidad eh
<jkarlos> a mi 11.04 me va muy bn, eso si lo uso sin unity, y tiene algunas mejoras incluso sin unity
<RYDeN> pero bueno ya fue el colmo cuando al maximizar las ventanas del chrome y firefox se me ponían en blanco
<torrento> yo tengo problemas con el sonido de enemy territory y con el menu de xara xtreme que no aparece
<torrento> sep
<RYDeN> recien calculo que para la proxima lts va a andar zafable
<torrento> yo creo que se apuraron  como el 9.10 el 10.04 y el 1010 son los mejores
<RYDeN> sep
<torrento> desplazaron a windows inclsive
<torrento> pero esta version mmmmmmmmmm.... unity +compiz +juego + horrible
<torrento> yo creo que vuelvo a lucid tego backup
<RYDeN> es lo que hice yo
<jkarlos> torrento lo has probado sin unity?
<kruckss> torrento: la verdad si ami tampoco me callo bien
<RYDeN> volví al lucid
<kruckss> yo me irea kde :S
<torrento> si estoy sin unity y inclusive pesa mas
<torrento> solo te va a andar bien con metacity
<jkarlos> a mi me va mas fluido, justo acabo de salir de unity y tenia que esperar unso 5 segundo para que se abra el panel
<torrento> y repito ya no se puede arreglar el oss para el inicio de enemy territory
<jkarlos> las app que uso van bn en natty, aki me kedare
<torrento> yo uso todo diseno
<torrento> blender gimp
<jkarlos> yo jdk y mysql
<torrento> y me mato que no me ande el xara
<jkarlos> mas q nada
<point> que es xara?
<torrento> xara extreme
<torrento> ademas sacrificar programas suena a windows
<torrento> me niego!!!!!!!!!!!
<Braiam> !google xara grafics
<kubot> Create 3D Graphics with Xara 3D Maker 7: <http://www.xara.com/eu/products/xara3d/>
<jkarlos> ademas pienso q se precipitan, ya empezaran a salir soluciones para esos inconvenientes
<Braiam> soy yo o estamos en ot?
<torrento> ot?
<jkarlos> off topic\
<torrento> ups
<torrento> jaja
<point> jajaja
<torrento> ensima tengo un problema ... amo el macromedia flash 5 y me reuso rotundamente a intalar algo que sea exe
<point> grax por satisfacer mi ignorancia
<torrento> ;)
<point> el xara esta en los repositorios de de xubuntu?
<torrento> se
<point> y consume muchos recursos?
<torrento> se llama xara lx
<torrento> nada
<torrento> tan liviano como inkscape en compiz
<point> es que estoy un poco corto de los mismos bueno probare a instalarlo
<torrento> sin compiz digo
<RYDeN> gente me fui
<RYDeN> gracias por la data saludos!
<Braiam> cual es el paquete que me dá el cliente dns para el sistema?
<Braiam> libdns69?
<CdK1> hay algun driver superior al iwl496?
<CdK1> hay algun driver superior al iwl4965?
<Braiam> el cd de instalación no trae otro cliente IRC que no sea pidgin?
<point> en que distribucion
<guampa> no es empathy el cliente x defecto?
<point> porque ubuntu trae el xchat
<Braiam> trae los empathylibs
<Braiam> ok, parece que si, pero no lo he usado, es lijero
<point> si y es muy bueno
<Braiam> luego de descomprimido pesa 9mb
<Braiam> point: es sencillo o es un todo en uno?
<point> nop es un cliente exclusivo para IRC
<point> pero es muy completo
<Braiam> en la descripción aparece FB
<Braiam> y twitter, no mejor termino de instalar y luego instalo un cliente
<point> si no estoy mal twitter tiene un cliente para linux
<Braiam> point: ve al ot y te explicare lo que intento hacer
<Braiam> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<paola> Urgente no puedo configurar mis redes inalambricas
<paola> el dispositivo no está listo falta instalar firmware
<paola> eso aparece
<point> ya intentaste habilitar los controladores adicionales
<paola> si y no aparece nada por activar
<Braiam> paola: trata correr "lspci" y pegalo en pastebin y manda el link
<paola> :)
<Braiam> paola: problema resuelto?
<paola> http://pastebin.com/UeavmHBb
<paola> lo siento eso no era ;p http://pastebin.com/zFcsz2Xn
<Braiam> D:
<point> jeje
<guampa> paola: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20b43%20drivers
<guampa> la tuya es BCM4318
<paola> nada :(
<guampa> que es "nada" ?
<guampa> que es lo que intentaste, que error obtuviste...
<guampa> e t c
<paola> no aparece ningun controlador por activar
<guampa> seguiste las isntrucciones del link que te  pase?
<guampa> que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<paola> si
<paola> natty
<guampa> trataste de instalar el paquete firmware-b43-installer ?
<paola> si
<guampa> trata de instalar este otro:  b43-fwcutter
<guampa> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<paola> ya lo hice y nada
<guampa> :(
<guampa> pastea la salida de "lsmod"
<paola> http://pastebin.com/m5SxGuLG
<guampa> mmm no aparece cargado el driver
<arp-off> pero
<arp-off> paola
<arp-off> a ver...
<guampa> corre "sudo modprobe b43"
<arp-off> se
<guampa> si ese comando no tira error entonces pudiste cargarlo bien
<Braiam> o que use wicd
<arp-off> na
<guampa> da igual el manager, sin driver no vas a conectar ni con tu alma
<arp-off> jajaj
<arp-off> claro
<paola> no corrio error
<guampa> bien
<arp-off> paola
<arp-off> pone ahora
<arp-off> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<paola> arp-off: no existe el fichero
<arp-off> escribi bien
<arp-off> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<paola> no nada
<paola> está bien escrito
<arp-off> pf
<guampa> aver que dispositivos tenes de red,
<Braiam> trata eth1
<guampa> escribi "ifconfig | grep Link"
<arp-off> es como si no tuviera ifconfig
<Braiam> paola: haz paste de todo, no lo vayas a pegar en el canal ;)
<guampa> te tendrian que aparecer dos o tres lineas, lo que importa es la primer palabra de cada linea, es el nombre de cada dispositivo de red
<guampa> te va a aparecer un "lo"
<guampa> y algun otro mas (esperemos)
<paola> guampa: copio y pego y no hace nada
<guampa> corre "ifconfig" solo
<guampa> fijate en la primer linea de cada parrafo
<guampa> al costado solito aparece el nombre de cada interfaz
<guampa> una (que siempre esta) es "lo"
<paola> si
<guampa> las otras son placas de red
<guampa> aparece alguna otra aparte de lo?
<paola> eth0
<guampa> esa es tu placa de red comun :/
<Braiam> paola: alguna otra?
<guampa> volve a chequear en drivers restringidos, si no te aparece todavia, reinicia y volve a verificar...estas cosas se suelen solucionar a fuerza de cabeza dura
<guampa> lo que si tu placa y modelo SI tienen soporte, yo tengo una igual en una notebook
<paola> http://pastebin.com/ugJTgndi
<paola> no
<guampa> si eth0 es la placa de red cableada
<paola> nada por activar
<guampa> la placa tiene algun interruptor o algo asi?
<paola> si y esta encendido
<guampa> bueno mientras invoco a los santos pastea x favor esto: "tail -n 300 /var/log/messages"
<paola> :)
<paola> dice que no existe el fichero
<point> si deve de existir
<paola> pues copie y pegue y nada
<Braiam> paola: no le habras puesto comillas?
<paola> no
<guampa> eso si ya es muy extraño
<guampa> ls /var/log/messages
<Braiam> mejor ls /var/log/*
<Braiam> y que lo pastee
<paola> http://pastebin.com/R9DP2Xr2
<guampa> no aparecen un par de archivos medio basicos
<guampa> ese comando lo corriste sin sudo verdad? proba "sudo tail -n 300 /var/log/messages"
<paola> dice orden no encontrada
<guampa> paola, vos estas en un livecd de casualidad?
<guampa> o es un ubuntu instalado en la maquina?
<paola> guampa: existe pero no lo tengo conmigo
<paola> esta instalado
<Braiam> paola: reinicia la pc y vuelve
<guampa> te cuento que tenes otros problemas en el sistema, un poco mas grave que no te levante la placa
<guampa> es posible que no se haya instalado bien o algo
<guampa> no use natty yo, pero no parece bien un par de cosas
<paola> de nuevo nada por activar
<Braiam> paola: trata "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<guampa> me voy al sobre, pero ojo con esa instalacion
<guampa> que no te aparezcan esos archivos son indicios de que algo puede andar mal en el sistema}
<guampa> suerte
<Braiam> paola: tienes muchos archivos importantes?
<paola> braiam: listo
<paola> si
<Braiam> paola: haz paste de lo que hizo
<paola> me esta pidiendo que proporcione una locacion adicional para el directorio
<Braiam> ?
<paola> http://pastebin.com/1jzJP0Ru
<Braiam> paola: aceptalo asi como está
<TrueNhero> estoy baneado en un canal,  no se puede reversar?
<Braiam> !freenode | TrueNhero
<kubot> TrueNhero: freenode es la red IRC donde estas!! - Mira en http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode tiene politicas que rigen como las personas pueden utilizarla puedes leerlas en http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - Los canales de Ubuntu en freenode tambien tienen sus propios !lineamientos
<Braiam> paola: me avisas cuando pare esperando una respuesta
<TrueNhero> Braiam: lo que no se es el porq de estar baneado de debian-es
<paola> braiam: debo instalar todos los certificados??
<Braiam> TrueNhero: lee las faq
<Braiam> paola: cuando pare me pasteas lo que dice
<Braiam> y te diré lo sigiente a realizar
<Braiam> TrueNhero: probablemente no seas tu solo, sino que hay unos spambots que están haciendo desastres en freenode
<Braiam> paola: si
<paola> http://pastebin.com/8bwHh4cE
<Braiam> paola: ya paro?
<paola> ya http://pastebin.com/8bwHh4cE
<qwe> saludos
<qwe> como encuentro el lugar de consola en ubuntu 11.04
<fosco_> qwe: alt+f2 y escribe gnome-terminal
<qwe> gracias
<Braiam> paola: haz ctrl + c
<qwe> gracias fosco, ya lo encontré
<fosco_> de nada
<paola> braiam: sale exactamente lo mismo
<Braiam> trata de ejecutar "sudo apt-get -f install"
<paola> braiam: http://pastebin.com/dFTPvJym
<Braiam> paola: la verdad no entiendo lo que le pasa a tu sistema
<paola> :(
<Braiam> esta raro el caso
<paola> creo que reinstalare
<Braiam> paola: sería lo más rapido, pero recuerda hacer un backup de todo
<paola> si gracias de verdad
<qwe> rar viene por defecto en ubuntu 11.04?
<qwe> no esta en el centro de software
<Braiam> !rar | qwe
<kubot> qwe: rar es un fromato de archivo no libre creado por Rarsoft. Instrucciones ( en inglés ) para acceder a archivos *.rar con el Gestor de Archivadores https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. También hay una utilidad unrar gratuita en los repositorios.
<qwe> gracias Kubol, voy buscar, ya regreso
<qwe> encontré el descompresor rar como unrar en el centro de software, gracias
<qwe> lo estaba buscando como winrar
<qwe> y no lo encontraba
<qwe> ya descomprimí el archivo, pero está .exe y no lo puedo abrir
<fosco_> qwe: un exe es un ejecutable de windows, no está hecho para linux
<WillNux> xD
<qwe> Tengo otra Pc en Windowns, lo voy a abrir por ahí
<qwe> Pero seguiré urgando en Linux, que es lo que quiero aprender al 100%
<fosco_> buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<yarinse> ayuda... http://paste.ubuntu.com/603438/ no arranca grub , no entro en ubuntu netbook
<iqpi> yarinse: en la línea 5 cambia set foot por set root a ver si arranca
<one> hola!!  oye no notais un poco lento el nuevo 11.04? lo uso en 64b con unity y creo que va mas pesado que el 10.10 clasico, os pasa lo mismo?
<ProXeN> A cada versión que sale se vuelve más pesado
<yarinse> iqpi: solo en el archivo grup.cfg que esta en el boot?
<ProXeN> La inclusión de Unity me parece un error garrafal, y parte del motivo de la ralentización
<iqpi> one: no he utilizado natty mas de lo estrictamente necesario, solo para probarlo en máquina virtual y hacer un video tutorial, pero unity es la basura mas grande que han podido hacer, admeás tarda un h***o en arrancar
<ProXeN> +1 iqpi
<iqpi> yarinse: el problema de ese fichero es que cuando haya actualización, los cambios se irán al garete, ¿has modificado tú ese fichero?
<iqpi> en principio
<iqpi> si solo has tocado eso
<one> es que me resulto extraño incluso, es como retroceder en vez de avanzar. Alguien seria tan amable de explicarme como desactivar unity y usar Gnome normal en esta 11.04?
<ProXeN> Desde Synaptic deberías poder desinstalar Unity e instalar gnome one
<iqpi> one: cuando te logueas, puedes escoger el gnome de toda la vida, tienes que escoger ubuntu classic
<ProXeN> Lo lleva instalado out of the box?
<iqpi> otra gilipollez de canonical, ubuntu classic.... valiente chorrada, gnome de toda la vida
<ProXeN> Mira, algo que no sabía
<iqpi> ProXeN: si, viene de serie, si no viniera, si no tienes aceleración gráfica, te quedarías sin entorno gráfico, porque unity utiliza compiz
<ProXeN> iqpi: cierto, no había pensado en eso
<one> ya vi esa opcion, pero me referia a que arranque directamente con el gnome classico, entonces desde Sypnaptic podre quitar unity (arrancando desde clasic para no volver loco al sistema) pero, donde han escondido Sypnactic? jajajaja, me vuelvo loco con estos cambios
<yarinse> iqpi: es que entre con live usb y particione c/ luego monte ubuntu pero al arrancar no iba ni win7 ni me señalaba la existencia de ubuntu. solo me daba la opcion de reuperar. Recupere win7 y reinstale ubuntu y aki toy
<ProXeN> one: Synaptic ya no está en los menús? o_O
<ProXeN> one: Lo han quitado de la distro o simplemente no está en los menús?
<iqpi> yarinse:  como particionaste el disco C? lo hicieste mientras instalabas ubuntu, o por tu cuenta?
<fosco_> ProXeN, está en la distro y está en los menus, pero algunas cosas no son fáciles de ver en unity
<yarinse> iqpi: ya he estado leyendo en google que eso ocurre, al actualizar se va al garete... como soluciono definitivamente?
<one> ok perdon por la torpeza, que los menus siguen existiendo tambien en apagar :)
<fosco_> one, pulsa alt+f2 y escribe gksu synaptic, es lo más rápido
<one> voy a darle matarile, chao y gracias (menuda cagada el unity)
<ProXeN> fosco_: Os pregunto porque no me he atrevido a probar Unity
<yarinse> iqpi: lo hice por mi cuenta, con la live usb antes de instalar
<yarinse> fijate en esto que me da en arranque grub, hd0, msdos5 que es donde esta montado ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603438/
<iqpi> hola?
<iqpi> hola?
<iqpi> se me lee?
<iqpi> jelou?
<fosco_> si
<iqpi> yarinse: ahora mismo no recuerdo la ruta exacta, pero ahora el grub se maneja con una serie de scripts que se encuentran en /etc/grub.d
<iqpi> yarinse: haz un ls /etc/grub.d lo pones en pastebin y lo pones por aquí
<iqpi> one: es lo mejor que puedes hacer, unity lo único que hace es meter librerías innecesarias y ocupar espacio
<iqpi> no se a vosotros, pero a mi me revienta que se esté orientando todo a las puñeteras pantallas táctiles
<iqpi> es mas fácil manejar un ordenador con una pantalla táctil, con iconos del tamaño de puños, que con un teclado?? yo flipo
<yarinse> iqpi: pera
<iqpi> yarinse: tranquilo, es que el wifi que estoy usando es público y es una M muy gradne
<iqpi> pensé ue no habían llegado los mensajes
<yarinse> iqpi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603619/
<yarinse> iqpi: el grub no esta en boot/grub/....
<yarinse> iqpi: no encuentro set foot en la linea 5...
<iqpi> yarinse: qué fichero estás mirando para encontrar el set foot?
<yarinse> grub.cfg
<iqpi> en tu primer mensaje, dónde pones el primer paste bin, qué fichero es?
<yarinse> es el grub.cfg
<iqpi> tienes que buscar lo mismo que has pegado en pastebin al principio, y cambiar el set foot, por set root
<yarinse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603501/
<yarinse> el primero que postee fue ese...603501
<yarinse> y es el archivo que esta n boot/grub/grub.cfg
<iqpi> ahora estás con el livecd?
<yarinse> claro
<iqpi> tienes que montar el disco duro y acceder a él
<iqpi> se habrá montado automático
<yarinse> no puedo entrar...toy con la live usb ya que es un netbook
<iqpi> claro claro, pero me refiero
<iqpi> que desde el propio live, si le das a lugares, te tiene que salir tu disco duro
<yarinse> ya accedi al disco duro... puedo entrar a los arch. de sistema...
<iqpi> y puedes ver todos los ficheros del sistema=
<yarinse> si puedo ver los ficheros de sistema...
<yarinse> de hecho el grub.cfg lo saque del fichero del sistema...
<iqpi> es que si desde el live, haces gdit /boot/grub/grub.cfg, lo que vas a ver va a ser el grub del livecd, para ver el grub del ubuntu instalado, sería un "gedit /ruta/dentro/del/livecd/donde/se/ha/montado/el/dico/duro/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<iqpi> no se si me explico
<yarinse> pero donde viste tu el set foot y que lo cambiase x set root...
<iqpi> en
<iqpi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603438/
<iqpi> linea 5
<yarinse> ahhh vale, es k nos perdimos, yo crei que hablabas del fichero grub.cfg
<iqpi> el que acabo de poner cual es?
<yarinse> el pastebin...603438 eso es lo que me sale en el grub al arrancar  tecleando "C" pero eso no lo puedo cambiar al menos no se como hacerlo desde ahi.
<yarinse> 603438 acabas de poner...
<iqpi> yo creo que el problema está en que en algún fichero de configuración hay un foot en lugar de root, y por eso no arranca
<yarinse> pero cual es ese fichero... se supone que el grub que aparece al arrancar se carga desde boot/grub...
<iqpi> entra en el disco duro desde el live, allí entra en la carpeta boot, luego en la carpeta grub, y luego abre el fichero grub.cfg con gedit
<iqpi> a ver qué sale
<yarinse> ya lo tengo abierto el fichero grub.cfg con gedit
<iqpi> pero el que está dentro del disco duro, o el del livecd?
<yarinse> y sale eso que postee.: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603501/
<iqpi> es que ahora mismo tienes dos
<yarinse> nooooo....
<yarinse> toy seguro que no, solo tengo un fichero grub.cfg que esta en sda5 donde tengo montado el sistema... toy seguro...
<yarinse> olvidate de todos los demas postes.. solo considera el http://paste.ubuntu.com/603501/ que es el grub.cfg ...
<iqpi> pasame lo que te salga al hacer ls /dev/sd*
<yarinse> pera...
<iqpi> por lo que veo
<iqpi> lo que estoy viendo, es que las líneas que pone root, deberían tener esto: hd0,5, pero en lugar de eso, tienes hd0,msdos5, sobra el msdos, lo que no se es si los de canonical, en un alarde de cambiarlo todo, también han decidido cambiar la nomenclatura de grub
<yarinse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603631
<yarinse> iqpi:  ls /dev/sd* http://paste.ubuntu.com/603501/
<yarinse> ta montado en el SO en sdb5, sdb6(swap), sdb7 (home)
<iqpi> para arreglar eso de forma automática lo que puedes hacer esto: sed -e 's/msdos5/5/g' /ruta/del/grub.cfg > /ruta/del/boot/grub/grub.cfg.nuevo && mv /ruta/del/grub.cfg /ruta/grub/grub.cfg.old && mv ruta/grub/grub.cfg.new /ruta/grub/grub.cfg
<iqpi> algo que funciona fijo
<yarinse> seguro... desde donde lo hago, desde terminal...
<iqpi> dame un momento que te voy a hacer un script
<iqpi> que te lo va a arreglar
<iqpi> o al menos tengo la esperanza de que lo haga
<iqpi> dame un momento
<yarinse> eso que modifica, solo el grub.cfg? hago una copia...
<iqpi> lo que hace eso que he puesto es sustituir todos los msdos5, por 5, lo pasa a un nuevo fichero, y luego sustiuimos el grub.cfg antiguo, por el nuevo fichero que hemos hecho sustituyendo los msdos5
<iqpi> no se si me explico
<iqpi> es que no me cuadran a mi esos msdos5
<iqpi> yarinse: seguro que es sdb5?
<yarinse> para mas seguridad como listo lo ke hay en sdb5?
<iqpi> tendrias que montar sdb5 en un directorio
<iqpi> para ello
<iqpi> puedes hacer un
<iqpi> mkdir aux
<iqpi> sudo mount /dev/sdb5 aux
<iqpi> y luego haces ls aux
<yarinse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603636
<yarinse> iq
<yarinse> iqpi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603636
<yarinse> pa desmontar...
<yarinse> sudo umount....
<iqpi> mira yarinse te he escrito un script que automatiza la tarea: http://pastebin.com/2YxxXjkF
<iqpi> perdona la tardanza
<yarinse> naa gracias... lo veo ahora....
<iqpi> tuve que atender el tlf
<jocamox> hola, alguien me podria decir como añado el botón de "mostrar escritorio en Ubuntu 11.04?
<fosco_> jocamox, http://ubunlog.com/unity-agregar-icono-mostrar-escritorio-en-lanzador/
<fosco_> si buscas en google ahorras mucho tiempo
<jocamox> gracias fosco_
<jocamox> Perdón por mi ignorancia, cual es la tecla "Super"?
<iqpi> yarinse: para que eso funcione antes tienes que copiarlo en fichero de texto, por ejemplo que se llame script
<iqpi> le tienes que dar permiso de ejecucion con chmod script
<iqpi> para ejecutarlo ./script
<iqpi> jocamox: la tecla de windows
<jocamox> ok gracias
<iqpi> perdón, es chmod +x script
<razieliyo> nas
<noseasasi> muy buenas gente, les consulto sobre el arranque de mi 10.04,
<noseasasi> se me repite muchas veces, no en todos los arranques, que me dice: no se encuentran controladores de disco para /tmp
<yarinse> permiso denegaoooo
<noseasasi> Si presiono F se recupera se reinicia y funciona, pero es una lata continua...
<noseasasi> en google no veo nada que lo arregle definitivamente.
<noseasasi> sólo hablan de posibles errores físicos en disco
<noseasasi> pero dado que es en /tmp no es una partición comotal...
<noseasasi> como informacion es una powerpc G3.1
<noseasasi> y todo correcto menos este detalle...
<yarinse> iqpi:  que va, por alguna razon no me deja ejecutarlo
<iqpi> yarinse: tienes sque darle permisos de ejecucion con chmod +x nombre-fichero
<iqpi> luego ya ejecutas con ./nombre-fichero
<iqpi> ahora tengo que irme
<yarinse> mimecar: jiii
<mimecar> estaré 15 minutos
<yarinse> ok
<mimecar> ¿ya tienes montada la partición?
<yarinse> no voy a montar el live usb... tarda...pero te dejo los pastebien
<mimecar> ya los veré dentro de varias horas
<yarinse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603501/
<yarinse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603438/
<graunjalj> buenas, alguien sabe que pasa con mi ubuntu 11.04 que muestra en web las imágenes con colores raros?
<jkarlos> hola, tengo un problema, quiero hacer una nueva instalacion limpia de natty, al crear el usb e intentar bootear desde este me sale un error " invalid or corrupt kernel image"
<jkarlos> lo he intentado con uetbootin, con Universal USB Installer desde windows y con el creador de discos de arranque de ubuntu y lo mismo, ya estoy descargando una nueva imagen pero tardara unas horas, lo curioso es que la instalacion que tengo la hice con esa misma imagen
<fosco_> jkarlos, pueden ser varias cosas
<fosco_> borra completamente el usb e intentalo de nuevo
<jkarlos> ya he hecho eso
<fzeta> res
<jkarlos> sera por la memoria ubs?
<henry_aqp> holas
<henry_aqp> alguien me podría ayudar
<takeshi> Pregunta.
<jkarlos> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<henry_aqp> alguien me puede ayudar  a instalar impresora laserjet hp p1006
<fosco_> henry_aqp, en principio no hay nada que instalar
<fosco_> ve a sistema - administracion impresoras, le das a agregar impresora y sigues el asistente
<antuan12> hola como estan?
<antuan12> Quiero instalar ubuntu 10.10 en una laptop, pero de una vez me sale el login y me pide usario y contraseña
<fosco_> antuan12, ya has instalado el sistema?
<antuan12> no ninguna vez
<josemhna> Hola, tengo un mp4 sunstech de 4 G con ubuntu 10.10 me lo montaba sin problemas al actualizar a 11.04 no es reconocido.
<fosco_> es decir, metes el CD, arrancas con él y ves una pantalla gráfica que te pide usuario?
<josemhna> alguien me puede ayudar
<antuan12> si asi es
<fosco_> antuan12, pues eso es muy extraño, el CD de instalacion de ubuntu tiene acceso automático, no debería pedirte nada, que imagen iso bajaste?
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien sabe como hacer q clamav scannee todo
<pipo65> por q dependiendo de como lo ubique es lo q escanea
<antuan12> no estoy seguro pero si fue una imagen iso que descargue de la pagina
<fosco_> antuan12, asegurate de que bajas la iso desktop 32 bits
<pipo65> fosco_:
<pipo65> sabes como scanear con clamav
<antuan12> ok ya voy a revisar si es de 32 bits o 64
<pipo65> en modo texto
<josemhna> mp4 usb no reconocido
<fosco_> antuan12, importante q sea la desktop
<josemhna> alguien tiene solución
<josemhna> dmesg | grep -i usb
<josemhna> [    0.229296] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
<josemhna> [    0.229309] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
<josemhna> [    0.229336] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
<josemhna> [    0.623194] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
<josemhna> [    0.623308] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
<pipo65> !paste | josemhna
<kubot> josemhna: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Tarrasquero> josemhna: estas mute :)
<erAbuelo> buenas
<pipo65> Tarrasquero:
<pipo65> conoces clamav
<Tarrasquero> nu
<pipo65> nadie lo conoce
<Tarrasquero> por?
<pipo65> por q quiero q escanee todo el disco
<pipo65> en busca de trolls y otras malimañas
<pipo65> pero si pongo scanclam
<Tarrasquero> ah el antivirus!
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> q no se llama asi
<pipo65> clamav
<gCostanza> has mirado en el man, seguro que puedes especificar el directorio de inicio y añadir 'recursive'
<pipo65> pensastes q habalba del russo
<Tarrasquero> 0o ese tampoco lo conozco :)
<pipo65> el ajedrezista clamav
<pipo65> o era el que viajo al espacio
<pipo65> bueno habia un russo con ese nombre
<Tarrasquero> ok no es el caso...
<Tarrasquero> el caso es el antivirus
<Tarrasquero> la verdad supongo que la base de datos de los virus no afectara a tu sistema...
<Tarrasquero> eso es importante
<Tarrasquero> yo comparto usb linux windows y no a detectado ni un misero virus
<pipo65> con freshclam
<pipo65> actualiza
<pipo65> ya esta
<Tarrasquero> dicen que se le puede colocar un autorun.inf oculto para evitar que otro se le copie al pen
<pipo65> si era recursive
<antuan12> fosco que diferencia podria haber si le instalo una de 32 bits a la laptop que es de 64
<pipo65> clamscan -r = yes
<Tarrasquero> antuan12: no irá bien del todo
<Tarrasquero> antuan12: es sencillo saber si es de 64bits tu pc
<Tarrasquero> o ya lo sabes...?
<antuan12> es que esta laptop dice Sistema operativo de 64 Bits
<Tarrasquero> cual sistema tiene?
<antuan12> etonces tendria que descargarme una iso de 64 bits?
<Tarrasquero> antuan12: si
<Tarrasquero> es recomendable
<Tarrasquero> la verdad yo no tube inconvenientes en 64bits
<Tarrasquero> y yo compre la pc como si de 32bits se tratara
<Tarrasquero> fue en el irc que descubri que soporta 64bits
<antuan12> por ahorita tiene el sistema operativo win7
<Tarrasquero> descarga instala 64bits
<pipo65> antuan12: por muy poco tiempo
<Tarrasquero> por?
<Tarrasquero> lo podria mantener...
<Tarrasquero> si dispone de espacio, claro
<pipo65> y una ves q prueba ubuntu o cualquier rama de linux no vuelve mas
<pipo65> lo digo por experiencia propia
<Tarrasquero> pipo65: todas las personas no pensamos =   :)
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: dices q no pensamos igual solo pensamos en binario
<Tarrasquero> digo que él quizas no piense como tu
<Tarrasquero> xD
<pipo65> windows 7 0 linux 1
<pipo65> eso es binario
<pipo65> !offtopic | pipo65
<kubot> pipo65: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<antuan12> hola yo por algunos programas de edicion de video voy a amantener ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> antuan12: si te decides...pasate por aqui cuando instales para que te aconsejen algunas cositas
<pipo65> funciono el recursibe
<pipo65> pero no termina mas
<pipo65> ajajjaja
<Tarrasquero> pipo65: detecto algo?
<pipo65> no se
<pipo65> pero q hay pilas de archivos
<pipo65> de eso estoy seguro
<antuan12> no pues claro por aqui los voy a estar molestando
<pipo65> es q me aparecio un mensaje de sistema
<pipo65> you have new mail
<pipo65> y el contenido de el mensaje me parecio raro a si q me mande a scanear el sistema
<pipo65> clamav parece bueno
<pipo65> como antivirus
<pipo65> lo q no entiendo es la base de datos de clamav esta echa a partir de virus para windows
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> supngo q no le afectan los .exe
<Tarrasquero> antivirus en linus es como tener un balazo en la cabeza y tomar aspirina
<pipo65> tomboy venia por defecto
<pipo65> y bueno dejo q termine y lo desinstalo
<pipo65> el pendribe barias veces aparecio con autorun.inf
<pipo65> pero lo raro es q el archivo es visible en linux a si q lo elimino y listo
<Tarrasquero> pipo65: ya te dije colocarle uno hecho por ti para que no se le copien
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: y como lo hago de solo lectura en windows
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> no tengo windows en casa
<Tarrasquero> oculto en win
<pipo65> las makinas de el trabajo estan llenas de bichos
<Tarrasquero> viva linux
<pipo65> y el q lo quiera poner de solo lectura
<pipo65> en el trabajo es una tarea suicida
<Tarrasquero> ya
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: esto de el clamav me sirve para listar los archivos de systema
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<Tarrasquero> guarda log?
<pipo65> si le pones > archivo.log si
<yarince> hola, alguien sabe algo sobre grub
<Tarrasquero> yarince: sueltalo
<Tarrasquero> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<pipo65> clamscan -r / > archivo.log
<pipo65> yarince: algo
<pipo65> yo se algo
<pipo65> mas hice un tutorial
<pipo65> para cargar slax.iso en el grub
<Tarrasquero> yarince: supongo que grub v2
<pipo65> grub2
<yarince> me pasa esto al arrancar grub http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603438/
<yarince> Tarrasquero, luego, el grub.cfg ta jodio y no se como solucionar...
<yarince> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603501/
<Tarrasquero> esto te lo da en el arranque?
<yarince> si, el paste 603438
<yarince> Tarrasquero, mirate este: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/603501/
<Tarrasquero> yarince: el grub.cfg NO se toca
<Tarrasquero> yarince: estas en linux
<Tarrasquero> ¿?
<pipo65> si le quieres pasar algun comando edita /etc/default/grub
<pipo65> y si le quieres agregar una entrada
<pipo65> /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<pipo65> despues de cualkiera usas # update-grub2
<pipo65> bueno en ubuntu seria sudo update-grub2
<hashashin> nas
<yarince> si, lo tengo montado con el live usb, ya que es un netbook
<espectro> #ubuntu-es
<yarince> pipo65, has visto el pastebin.... que puse...?
<pipo65> si de donde lo copiastes
<pipo65> o lo hicistes a mano
<pipo65> por q donde dice set foot debe decir set root
<Tarrasquero> me caí
<pipo65> foot me suena a pie
<yarince> pipo65, ya pero desde el arranque no me deja hacer naaa... y desde ubuntu live... sinceramente no se como hacerlo...
<pipo65> pero si quitas el usb
<pipo65> no arranca el disco
<pipo65> crea de nuevo el live
<Tarrasquero> yarince: montaste grub en la usb?
<Tarrasquero> ya me perdí
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: ese me parece q es el error
<pipo65> creo la monto en el disco duro
<Tarrasquero> ammmm
<yarince> Tarrasquero, ehh? nooo ta montado en el arranque del dh
<pipo65> pero el resto de los archivos estan en el usb
<Tarrasquero> yarince: explica detalladamente como instalaste ubuntu...
<Tarrasquero> live usb o live cd?
<pipo65> live usb
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<Tarrasquero> es util pero hay que tener cuidadito para no instalar en él
<pipo65> yarince: puedes arrancar todabia desde el usb
<yarince> entre con live usb, paticione con gparted en c/ manualmente y luego corri el instalador de ubuntu, al reiniciar me daba error win7 y no me aparecia unbuntu ni el grub. como daba opcion de recuperar win7 lo recupere y volvi  ma montar ubuntu y ya me salia grub pero con el error ya indicado
<yarince> pipo65, si ya dije que tengo montada ubuntu live en el netbook... tengo acceso a todos los discos....
<pipo65> yarince: antes de particionar defragmentastes el disco
<yarince> pipo65, no, na de eso. hice lo ke acabo de escribir escuetamente...
<pipo65> puede q windows 7 haya desaparecido
<pipo65> a mi me paso una ves tratando de particionar desde puppy
<yarince> pipo65,  no ha desaparecido....
<pipo65> la unica solucion es formatear y arrancar de 0
<Tarrasquero> yarince: 1ª tienes win
<pipo65> yarince: y no te pide el cd de 7
<Tarrasquero> 2ª supongo extendida ubuntu
<yarince> ahora arranca y me presenta el grub, puedo entrar a win7 pero a ubuntu me da ese error
<pipo65> yarince: cuando arranca
<pipo65> presiona la letra e
<yarince> Tarrasquero, no, que es un  netbook no tiene cd/dvd
<pipo65> y le pasas el comando a mano
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: ya tiene ubuntu instalado
<Tarrasquero> digo 2ª particion
<yarince> pipo65,  ya lo intente y naaaa no me deja hacer naaa
<pipo65> pero el grub no reconoce particion
<Tarrasquero> a ver no entendieron
<Tarrasquero> 1ª particion esta windows
<Tarrasquero> instalado
<yarince> ese es el problema... grub no reconce la particion...
<pipo65> la de ubuntu
<cdk1> damicita, !!!
<Tarrasquero> yarince: no se instala grub en la particion
<cdk1> hi *
<cdk1> consulta
<cdk1> con gnome-shell como puedo hacer para crear direcotrios en el escritorio?
<pipo65> grub se instala en mbr
<Tarrasquero> se instala en el sector de arranque maestro
<cdk1> no me deja hacer click derecho...
<yarince> Tarrasquero, pipo65 me pasa exactamente lo que le ocurio a este que lo explica bien mirad esto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646304
<Tarrasquero> o sea sda a pelo
<Tarrasquero> yarince: no se instala grub en la particion
<Tarrasquero> leiste?
<yarince> es que no lo he instalado en la particion....
<Tarrasquero> donde pues?
<pipo65> Tarrasquero:
<yarince> en el arranque mbr...
<pipo65> ella lo instalo en la mbr
<Tarrasquero> o sea sda, verdad?
<yarince> ahi ta, sino, no me presetaria
<pipo65> pero le cargo a mano la particion msdos
<Tarrasquero> ok
<yarince> esato, en el sda....
<pipo65> para ubuntu
<yarince> yarince, porque no se por que lo hace, ....msdos.... eso nunca lo he visto
<yarince> mirate esto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646304
<pipo65> tienes q cargarle para la particion 2 de el disco 1
<yarince> y los otros paste, porfa, si alguien sabe... que me ayude....
<pipo65> o particion 3 de disco 1
<yarince> regreos....
<yarince> resgreso....
<pipo65> yarince: ademas de la entrada para ubuntu y win7 tiene ubuntu prueba de fallos
<pipo65> fijate si las entradas son iguales
<pipo65> con e y esc puedes manejarte entre ambas
<pipo65> bue ni siquiera se si es grub2
<pipo65> imagino
<Tarrasquero> pipo65: a estas alturas es difisil que no lo sea
<Tarrasquero> pipo65: a estas alturas es dificil que no lo sea
<pipo65> y si
<pipo65> clamav todabia esta scaneando
<pipo65> jajaj
<pipo65> menos mal q no tengo windows en la maquina
<Tarrasquero> jajaja
<pipo65> mira si el antivirus me dice se detecto grub.d infectado con w7
<Tarrasquero> :) taria bueno...¬¬
<pipo65> windows 7 el unico virus q requiere actualizaciones y mantenimiento
<OsoVandalo> alguien trabaja con svn por aquí?
<pipo65> tubieron q sacar windows 7 por que a windows xp ya lo detectaban todos los antivirus
<pipo65> !offtopic | pipo65
<kubot> pipo65: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Xriveryk> quien me puede recomendar una buena maquina virtual para ubuntu 10.01
<Soupermanito> vbox o w¡qemu
<Soupermanito> qemu
<Xriveryk> 10.10
<javier__> buenas
<javier__> una pregunta
<pipo65> 2
<javier__> como añado un usuario a un grupo
<pipo65> useradd
<pipo65> creo q era
<javier__> eso es un usuario
<hashashin> usermod -G grupo1 grupo2 ...
<javier__> yo creo un grupo con addgroup
<Soupermanito> javier__, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=como+a%C3%B1ado+un+usuario+a+un+grupo
<hashashin> man usermod  XD
<pipo65> javier__: tienes algun entorno
<pipo65> por esntorno usas users-admin
<pipo65> es mas comodo puedes ver todas las opciones
<pipo65> Tarrasquero:
<pipo65> clamav termino
<pipo65> no encontro virus
<pipo65> pero detecto 305 errores
<Tarrasquero> ya te digo
<pipo65> puede que esos errores sean vidrus
<pipo65> virus*
<pipo65> igual no tengo windows en esta maquina
<pipo65> capas q es todo idea mia
<pipo65> por un error
<pipo65> tanto lio
<pipo65> el otro dia tambien andube experimentando con los rc y xinitrc
<Xriveryk> necesito una que me soporte usb por que mi pc es de dvd  externo entonces para poder instalar el S:O
<Soupermanito> Xriveryk, cuando instalas una maquina virtual podes usar un .iso directamente, no nesecitas otra cosa
<Xriveryk> si lo se la cosa es que tengo el cd de instalacion o como puedo convertirlo en un .iso?
<yarince> hiii
<Soupermanito> abris bracero, elegis copiar disco y como destino le pones una imagen de disco
<guampa> hey! que apps para hacer screencast son buenas??
<fosco_> guampa, yo uso gtk-recordmydesktop
<guampa> fosco_: anda bien? sabes que formato graba?
<fosco_> ogv
<guampa> ah buenisimo
<guampa> gracias
<guampa> network-manager me causa gracia
<guampa> me hace un mamarracho con /etc/hosts porque lo parsea mal o algo
<guampa> y me empieza a sumar entradas "localhost.localdomain"
<guampa> si yo agarro y borro las entradas y dejo el hosts bien y le pongo chattr +i
<guampa> entonces network-manager me fija el nombre de host a localhost.localdomain :[
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<yarince> ayuda con initramfs, problemas con el grub  es muy parecido a http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646304
<scherenhaenden> hola q tal
<scherenhaenden> una pregunta... estoy usando el photorec para recuperar archivos perdidos... ¬¬ es fin... keria saber si alguien sabdra como puedo hacer una lista de mis canciones en banshee... para hacer un pcograma con el q pueda comparar los mp3 de la lista de musica de banshee, y conlos q obtengo de photorec para cambiar todos de una y no manualmente
<Braiam> scherenhaenden: busca exportar la lista de reproducción en banshee
<yarince> o sea que, con estos problemas la gente se va de ubuntu. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646304 NO HAY UN SOLUCION CLARAMENTE MARCADA POR NINGUN LADO.
<yarince> SOLO SE TIENE UN ORDENATA DESTROSADO. a VER COMO INSTALO OTRA VEZ WIN7  A MI COMPIZ
<scherenhaenden> toy buscando... pero no consigo
<claudio> Hola amigos una consulta
<claudio> alguien sabe como reinstalar el gnome2
<Guest76729> al instalar gnome3 perdí gnome2
<Braiam> Guest76729:: que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Guest76729> 11.04
<Braiam> !gnome3 | Guest76729
<kubot> Guest76729: Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<Guest76729> kubot, no sabes alguna forma de dejar operativo a la par los dos gnome
<kubot> Guest76729: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Guest76729> :S
<XuMuK> kubot, eres mas inteligente que algunos, no seas tan timido))*
<kubot> XuMuK: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Braiam> D:
<Braiam> Guest76729: creo que cuando instalas gnome3 este reemplaza gnome2, pero no te lo puedo asegurar, es solo una suposición mia
<Guest76729> mm
<Guest76729> Braiam, me suponia lo mismo
<Guest76729> seria una lastima de ser asi
<Guest76729> :/
<Braiam> Guest76729: haz lo que kubot te dijo y trata de actualizar tu sistema, deberian ser descargados los paquetes de gnome2
<razieliyo> buenas
<Braiam> !hola | razieliyo
<kubot> razieliyo: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<razieliyo> he instalado erc
<razieliyo> esto es la polla
<razieliyo> me estoy enganchando a emacs
<yarince> AYUDA CON grub
<scherenhaenden> hola
<scherenhaenden> alguien sabe dond amarok guarda la lista de canciones?
<Tarrasquero> yarince: aun sigues
<Tarrasquero> visita
<yarince> hombre.... si no ha habido solucion... hay que darle hasta el final....
<yarince> toy probando esta web:http://elendill.wordpress.com/2009/04/12/error-con-initramfs-ubuntu-804/
<Braiam> yarince: que versión usas
<yarince> 10.1
<Braiam> yarince: que versión usas 8.04
<Braiam> ten en cuenta que esa pagina es para 8.04
<yarince> es un netbook, no puedo usar la 11
<Braiam> :$
<yarince> si, ya lo se
<razieliyo> yarince: que te pasa
<yarince> pero Tarrasquero y otros tambien han fallao, asi que da igual....la verdad es que en SG no hay una solucion clara
<yarince> Braiam, pero esa pagina explica como se produce el error..... y ya con eso da miras para buscar...
<yarince> me cargado el mbr....
<razieliyo> yarince: recrea la tabla de particiones
<razieliyo> bajate gparted
<razieliyo> es una distro que viene muy bien para estas cosas
<yarince> por el p ubuntu que no sabe prever una situacion como esta que tiene desde la version 6.04
<razieliyo> tiene una utilidad, testdisk
<razieliyo> muy facil de usar
<razieliyo> y con eso puede solucionarsete el probema
<yarince> razieliyo, no va por ahi los tiros....
<razieliyo> entonces?
<razieliyo> es que he visto problemas de initramfs que al final se solucionaron asi
<yarince> razieliyo, leee http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646304
<razieliyo> voy
<razieliyo> pero el error te lo da en el vmware?
<razieliyo> o como va la historia?
<yarince> ehhhh?
<razieliyo> ah vale
<razieliyo> perdona
<razieliyo> haha
<razieliyo> no habia entendido bien el post
<Braiam> razieliyo: sabes algo de vm?
<razieliyo> no
<razieliyo> yarince: te da ese error, no? el que aparece el en thread
<yarince> razieliyo, si...
<razieliyo> podrias intentar lo que te digo
<razieliyo> no pierdes nada
<Braiam> alguien me podría indicar cual será la mejor tajeta grafica para usar unity, estas son las opciones http://www.flickr.com/photos/54742472@N03/5690643563,
<yarince> ya hice esa parte.... no va por ahi
<razieliyo> vale, y de grub tampoco es el problema supongo
<razieliyo> porque si te carga bien...
<razieliyo> de todas formas podrias intentar algo
<razieliyo> podrias intentar entrar desde un live en tu sistema
<razieliyo> montas tu particion y haces un chroot
<razieliyo> y ahi, un dpkg-reconfigure grub
<razieliyo> o dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<razieliyo> por intentar no pierdes nada
<yarince> alguien me puede decir ke hace este script: http://pastebin.com/2YxxXjkF
<razieliyo> aunque visto lo visto no me extraña que ya lo hayas probado
<Braiam> razieliyo: por que no sigue
<Braiam> !grub
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<Braiam> razieliyo: ^^
<razieliyo> yarince: parece que te reconfigura el grub
<razieliyo> es lo mismo supongo que lo que hace el dpkg-reconfigure grub
<yarince> vale, pues se cargo ese script el menu.lst y ahi queria probar unos cambios.....
<mimecar> yarince: has instalado grub 1?
<Braiam> realmente el que lo hace es dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-[la version]
<yarince> a saber que mas se cargo el dichoso escript
<razieliyo> el sed sirve para modificar archivos
<Braiam> mimecar: cual será la mejor tajeta grafica para usar unity, estas son las opciones http://www.flickr.com/photos/54742472@N03/5690643563,
<razieliyo> yarince: quizas ese script sea para el grub antiguo
<yarince> mimecar, no, es el grub que instala el ubuntu 10.1 que supongo es el 2
<razieliyo> yarince: ahora, el grub es mejor no tocarlo a mano
<razieliyo> y dejarlo que reconfigure solo
<razieliyo> de hecho, actualizando a 11.04, me desaparecio la entrada a windows
<Braiam> la mejor apuesta es usar la guía
<razieliyo> y con un sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc todo arreglado
<dzup1> echo "GRUB_INIT_TUNE=\"1000 334 1 334 1 0 1 334 1 0 1 261 1 334 1 0 1 392 2 0 4 196 2\"" | sudo tee -a /etc/default/grub > /dev/null && sudo update-grub
<dzup1> haz eso.
<dzup1> y reboot
<razieliyo> yarince: lo que esta claro es que el script ese, te ha jodido el grub.cfg
<mimecar> yarince: entonces todo lo que hagas con menu.lst no te sirve de nada
<gCostanza> menu.list=grub1 grub.cfg=grub2
<yarince> boy a tener que borrar y vover a empezar aunque me
<razieliyo> dzup1: que hace eso?
<yarince> tonces....
<dzup1> te arregla el grub ademas comienza grub con un intro auditivo del tema de mario bros.
<razieliyo> dzup1: de cabeza voy
<razieliyo> jajajajaja
<gCostanza> :)
<dzup1> si funciona, lo tengo
<dzup1> sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda1    <--eso tambien trata dearreglarlo
<Braiam> dzup1: grub1 o grub2?
<yarince> si onnmmm
<dzup1> grub2
<razieliyo> voy a probarlo pero ya
<dzup1> :p dale, hay garantia heh
<razieliyo> voy a reiniciar
<razieliyo> ahora vengo
<Braiam> dzup1: siempre y cuando sda sea la partición que tiene la carpeta /boot
<yarince> buscaremos x ai sg
<dzup1> eso le toca figurarlo a usted,
<Braiam> O.o
<Braiam> alguien me podría indicar cual será la mejor tajeta grafica para usar unity, estas son las opciones http://www.flickr.com/photos/54742472@N03/5690643563,
<Braiam> alguien me podría indicar cual será la mejor tajeta grafica para usar unity, estas son las opciones http://www.flickr.com/photos/54742472@N03/5690643563
<Braiam> la coma no iba :P
<mimecar> Braiam: prueba los 3
<mimecar> pierdes más tiempo preguntando que haciendolo
<Braiam> D:
<Braiam> voy a intentar con VMWare
<dzup1> cada dia salen de cosas
<razieliyo> dzup1: eres el puto amo
<razieliyo> jajajajaja
<razieliyo> esto va a partir la pana
<dzup1> lo bueno que aqui estoy un rato, si no quizas me contamine
<m4v> !lengua razieliyo
<dzup1> razieliyo: ?
<kubot> razieliyo: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<dzup1> le gusto el intro?
<luckatoni> m4v poniendo orden,xd
<razieliyo> dzup1: si, es la ostia
<razieliyo> dzup1: lo que le falta es un skin de super mario
<gCostanza> si no puedes cambiar el background de grub2 prueba con burg
<mimecar> cuidado con usar burg
<gCostanza> por?
<dzup1> razieliyo: convert supermario.png -colors 14 -resize 640x480 grubimg.xpm     y metesela
<mimecar> estabilidad
<razieliyo> habria que ponerse a buscar uno en condiciones
<dzup1> razieliyo: buscaen google images por un supermario en png, convert y metelo
<dzup1> usa convert como indique arriba
<razieliyo> el hace solo el recuadrito?
<dzup1> creo queseria: splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/grubimg.xpm    en el grub
<Braiam> por que no usan startupmanager?
<dzup1> no debes indicarlo en splashimage en los conf del grub
<dzup1> Braiam: yo porque me gustan las emociones fuertes.
<Braiam> dzup1: deberías leer !grub
<Braiam> !grub > dzup1
<kubot> dzup1: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<dzup1> lo conozo poco :p
<razieliyo> dzup1: http://vacazciones.blogia.com/upload/20080211124438-super-mario-bross-01.png
<dzup1> ahilo tienes, bajalo con wget y convert
<gCostanza> lol y en vez de 1 player game sea la entrada grub de ubuntu :)
<Bohr> hola atodos
<Bohr> a todos
<Bohr> estaba trasteando con ssh
<Bohr> y estoy encantado
<mimecar> mientras uses contraseñas buenas
<mimecar> y cambies el puerto por defecto...
<Bohr> pero me gustaría saber si hay algún comando para listar todas las aplicaciones de las que dispone el host remoto
<mimecar> solo podrás ejecutar las aplicaciones de consola
<Bohr> sí
<Bohr> pero no sé qué aplicaciones puedo lanzar. Es sólo por probar e investigar
<mimecar> como minimo las que lleve la distribución
<Sapote> hola gente
<guampa> se pueden ejecutar aplicaciones X y verlas en el display local via ssh tambien
<Sapote> Bohr cd /bin   o /sbin  o /usr/sbin  o /usr/bin
<mimecar> guampa: pero con configuración extra
<mimecar> usando ssh solo no
<Sapote> si guampa
<guampa> seguro, cualquier tunel ssh requiere config extra
<Sapote> guampa: tenes que hacer X11 forwarding
<Bohr> buenoooooooooo
<Bohr> eso ya suena super avanzado para un novatillo, jeje
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<d0lph1n> quisiera saber qué significa el ign cuando hago apt-get update
<d0lph1n> es ignorar?
<guampa> son categorias que estan deseleccionadas de un repositorio
<guampa> como las de codigo fuente, o backports
<d0lph1n> y para actualizar desde el repositorio las tengo que marcar?
<d0lph1n> o se actualiza igualmente
<guampa> lo que se actualiza es lo que esta seleccionado, por defecto incluye los binarios
<guampa> las categorias que no tenes seleccionadas probablemente no tengas los paquetes instalados
<d0lph1n> ahora que me fijo si que estaban marcadas las que quiero
<d0lph1n> gracias :)
<guampa> x nada :)
<d0lph1n> este repositorio ya no funciona no?
<d0lph1n> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source
<mimecar> d0lph1n: no deberías añadirlo
<d0lph1n> estuve probando con gnome3 hace un tiempo
<d0lph1n> porqué no debería de añadirlo?
<mimecar> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<mimecar> es inestable
<d0lph1n> ok
<luckatoni> el comando fdisk para poner el type , que numero es ext3 o 4? gracias
<mimecar> luckatoni: si vas a modificar las particiones ten un backup antes
<Tarrasquero> man fdisk
<luckatoni> mimecar: es para mover los datos de /home y meterla en una particion mas grande
<luckatoni> mimecar: me puedes decir cual es el tipo para indicarselo, sera el 83 que pone Linux?
<fosco_> luckatoni: 83
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> luckatoni: haz un backup, si juegas con particiones puedes perder datos
<mimecar> si solo mueves datos y están las particiones creadas no necesitas fdisk
<luckatoni> mimecar: gracias, pero son maquinas virtuales y es para probar, no morire,xd
<mimecar> son tus datos
<luckatoni> gracias fosco_ como siempre
<Bohr> una pregunta
<Bohr> ¿cómo se cambiaba de usuario desde la terminal?
<fosco_> su "usuario"
<Bohr> gracias, fosco_
<Bohr> no te había visto
<d0lph1n> una pregunta
<d0lph1n> me dice el comando anterior
<d0lph1n> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ppa:gnome3-team ppa:gnome3-team
<d0lph1n> y si que tengo el repositorio ese :S
<fosco_> d0lph1n: o el repositorio está caido o no tiene paquetes para tu version de ubuntu
<Sapote> fdisk solo crea particiones, mkfs.ext3 o mkfs.ext4 crean el formato correcto
<xangua> d0lph1n: ese repositorio es para Natty
<d0lph1n> el repositorio no está caido
<d0lph1n> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu
<Sapote> digamos que fdisk solamente asigna la posicion en la tabla del disco donde luego mkfs mirara y formateara desde tal cilindro hasta tal otro
<xangua> y es experimental, puede romper tu escritorio
<d0lph1n> para maverick no funciona no?
<d0lph1n> lo sé, por eso lo quiero quitar
<d0lph1n> todo ha salido a raiz de eso
<xangua> centro de software>editar>fuentes
<d0lph1n> ahí estoy
<d0lph1n> lo quito así
<d0lph1n> a pelo?
<razieliyo> no instales gnome3
<d0lph1n> lo sé razieliyo
<d0lph1n> puedo desactivarlo o borrarlo desde ahí?
<guampa> podes deseleccionarlo para que el update lo ignore o borrarlo
<d0lph1n> ok guampa
<fosco_> d0lph1n: puedes desinstalar gnome3 totalmente si quieres
<d0lph1n> eso prefiero no hacerlo fosco_  :)
<fosco_> ok
<d0lph1n> no me gusta unity
<fosco_> a mi tampoco, yo uso gnome3
<Guest94141> Alguna persona sabe como hacer para que emesene no se cierre si no que se minimice ?
<Guest94141> siempre se cierra
<d0lph1n> busca en las opciones Guest94141
<d0lph1n> si no lo encuentras avisa :)
<Guest94141> d0lph1n, pero no veo nada
<xangua> Guest94141: cuando cierres emesene, checa en el sobre ;)
<Guest94141> ya lo intente pero no hay nada !
<d0lph1n> voy a buscar Guest94141
<Guest94141> Ya encontre el problema gracias !°
<cossier> xangua, emphaty o emesene
<d0lph1n> de nada :)
<xangua> empathy, emesene, pidgin, xchat usan indicador
<cossier> ahh ok
<iBet7o> Una pregunta, tengo 3 archivos ogg quiero que dependiendo la hora en que se prenda mi lap se escuche uno u otro esto es posible?
<iBet7o> o estoy loko? XD
<d0lph1n> no sé que he tocado, pero ahora me da la sensación de que cuando hago apt-get update me salen 2 veces los repositorios
<fosco_> d0lph1n: en realidad no importa demasiado
<d0lph1n> supongo
<memo_> hola. buenas tardes a todos. m pueden ayudar. instale ubuntu 11.04  y al activar la funcion del cubo desaparecieron los iconos (de minimizado,maximizado y cerrado) de las ventanas.   solo quiero saber como activar esos iconos de las ventanas  todo lo demas creo funciona bien
<fosco_> iBet7o: puedes hacer un pequeño script que haga lo que dices, pero me parece una pérdida de tiempo bastante inutil
<fosco_> memo_: abre ccsm y asegurate de tener activado el plugin decoracion de ventanas
<guampa> iBet7o: un script bash + el comando date
<memo_> fosco_:  ya
<luckatoni> mkfs.ext3 -b 4096 /dev/sdb1, tengo algo mas puesto? me dice particion invalidada, pero la tengo bien
<fosco_> luckatoni: yo haría todo eso desde gparted
<luckatoni> fosco_: ya , pero si lo hago con gparted, no lo sabre hacer nada, cuando no tengo interfaz grafica,xd
<iBet7o> Si creo que no es nada sobresaliente pero he querido hacerlo ahora que se que se puede seguire investigando para poder hacer el script bash :D
<guampa> luckatoni: no esta mal puesto, fijate de correrlo con sudo y que la particion exista con fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<luckatoni> guampa: ya me fije, la acabe de crear con fdisk /dev/sdb1
<guampa> fdisk -l /dev/sdb la reporta?
<luckatoni> guampa: lo hice poniendo /dev/sdb y me funciono, lo malo que no se porque ,xd
<guampa> corriste mkfs sobre /dev/sdb ?
<luckatoni> si,xd
<guampa> que clase de dispositivo es? un pendrive?
<luckatoni> no un disco duro de virtual box,xd
<guampa> ah, y si es posible que lo puedas usar
<luckatoni> gracias guampa
<guampa> x nada
<Xago> hola amigos, qué tal!!!
<Xago> alguien acá está usando la Ver 11.04 con Gnome 3 shell?
<xangua> gnome 3 no está soportado
<Xago> pero funciona
<Xago> ;)
<xangua> o más bien gnome-shell, mmm algo confuso
<Xago> a ese me refiero....eso dije :P
<xangua> bueno de que funciona si, pero si se te descompone no vengas a pedir ayuda aquí ;)
<Xago> oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh....que feo :D
<Xago> pero tú lo usas? el G-shell
<xangua> no
<carnau> ¿Sabeis de algun programa que recupere archivos luego  de ser borrados con rm?
<cossier> carnau, puedes probar con sudo photorec
<carnau> ok, le echaré un vistazo, gracias!
<elmurci> alguna hola a todos, hay alguna aplicacion para configurar camaras ip de marca tplink
<jkarlos> hola, alguien mas aparte de mi se queja de lo lento que esta el dash de unity?
<jkarlos> esta tardando unos 5 segundo en abrir
<fosco_> en mi caso no va lento
<mimecar> jkarlos: ¿vas poniendo las actualizaciones?
<jkarlos> si
<jkarlos> habia instalado gnome3, y luego lo desinstale pense q algo kedo mal, y hoy he reinstalado desde cero, pero sigue tardando
<fosco_> jkarlos: podria ser tema de la grafica
<fosco_> q modelo y driver usas?
<jkarlos> como averiguo eso? deberia saber pero siempre lo olvido
<fosco_> lspci | grep -i vga
<Operador08> hola a todos... e intentado desde sinaptic instalar los paquetes de kde, pero me instala la version netbook... en mi netbook, como puedo hacer para que me instale la version normal? gracias :)
<jkarlos> he instalado compiz, y solo le he dado un poco de trasparencia al panel
<fosco_> Operador08: solo hay una version de kde
<fosco_> se puede configurar con aspecto netbook o desktop
<Operador08> pues a mi me lo pone como si fuese una version para netbook :S
<fosco_> eso está en las opciones del escritorio pasma
<Operador08> aaaams... desde las opciones?
<fosco_> plasma*
<Operador08> me queda un paquete por instalar q es plasma, pero cuando pongo kde ya me pone plasma :s
<mimecar> Operador08: plasma es parte de kde
<Operador08> probare a instalar el paquete que me falta...
<fosco_> para instalar el escritorio kde completo ejecuta sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> si has instalado kde ya tienes todo lo necesario
<Operador08> es que intente instalar el dvd y salia todo desconfigurado, pero en el livecd salia bien
<Operador08> pues te aseguro que ves el aspecto en mi netbook y es una version diferente a la normal :s
<mimecar> Operador08: si tienes un netbook, kde por defecto se configura con la vista de netbook
<Operador08> claro, quiero ponerlo normal
<mimecar> Preferencias, Escritorio
<Operador08> sabes si desde las opciones se puede poner?
<mimecar> no tienes que instalar nada
<Operador08> aaaams
<Operador08> volverre a mirar aunque no lo vi
<Operador08> gracias a todos
<Operador08> ;)
<elmurci> hola a todos, hay alguna aplicacion para configurar camara ip marca tplink
<dzup1> elmurci: si es ip, usa firefox/icewessel
<dzup1> http://ip.camara *click*
<elmurci> dzup1, ok gracias
<Guest14059> saludos,abajo linux y ubuntu
<Guest14059> son un cancer
<Guest14059> para los desarrolladores
<Guest14059> ya pronto sus empresas quebraran
<Guest14059> arriba el software cerrado,es mas objetivo y  hace ganar dinero
<Guest14059> a los desarrolladores
<fosco_> Guest14059: este es un canal de soporte técnico, para charla general usa #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Guest14059> abajo Linux es un cancer
<Guest14059> no todo es gratuito y mucho menos libre
<Guest14059> los codigos fuentes son esfuerzo
<guampa> Guest14059: expresa tus ideas en el offtopic please
<guampa> este canal es para soporte
<Onicev> Hola.
<Onicev> ¿Como se pueden descargar videos de Youtube con Ubuntu 11.04 por favor?
<Onicev> Con 10.10 los reproducias y aparecian en una carpeta. ¿Es igual aqui tambien?
<guampa> Onicev: firefox tiene unos cuantos plugins para eso
<Crashbit> Onicev: yo siempre he usado youtube-dl, para consola
<Guest14059> los usuarios todo lo ven gratis
<Onicev> No estoy muy puesto con la consola
<Onicev> Recomiendame uno que funcione sin mas.
<Onicev> Y que no sea complicada su instalacion
<Crashbit> Onicev: solo es poner youtube-dl URL-del-video-a-youtube
<guampa> yo uso "download helper"
<Crashbit> Onicev: y para instalar sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<Onicev> ¿Solo eso? ¡¡¡Sin mas!!!
<Crashbit> Onicev: sin mas
<Onicev> Ah, vale
<Crashbit> Onicev: la consola es muy fácil, lo que pasa que asusta, pero para mas dudas, man youtube-dl
<Crashbit> o youtube-dl --help
<Onicev> Voy a  probar. En unos instantes comento el resultado
<Onicev> Muchas gracias
<Onicev> Bueno, parece que funciona. Me está descargando uno. Pero, ¿Donde lo descarga?
<Onicev> Ya lo he encontrado. Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.
<Onicev> Saludos y hasta otro rato.
<Thedemon007> Holas
<Thedemon007> alguien a actualizado ubuntu 10.10 al 11.04 desde una iso o liveusb??
<joehaveacuestion> porque no puedo ver mi red ! las ips, y dns estan bien tambien el nombre de la red... pero ahora no puedo ver el laptop con xp
<Thedemon007> intenta compartir algo joehaveacuestion desde ubuntu
<joehaveacuestion> Thedemon007: gracias ... hace 3 horas compartia hasta la impresora y en el samba aun esta todo como estaba pero no puedo verlos... aun si hago ping a las ips--- se encuentran pero no los veo....
<Thedemon007> lo solucionaste joehaveacuestion ???
<joehaveacuestion> no mira que es en el ubuntu que no se ve nada ni la red.. antes me mostraba el nombre...
<joehaveacuestion> Thedemon007: aunque en el Xp me muestra la carpeta compartida... aun no me muestra la red ni los equipos en red
<Thedemon007> configuraste samba con el grupo de trabajo no ?
<joehaveacuestion> pues tengo el mismo nombre del grupo que en el xp, antes estaba en WORKGROUP pero lo cmabie por el nombre de mi empresa
<joehaveacuestion> pero no creo que sea eso
<Thedemon007> y luego de cambiarlo reniciaste el daemon de samba ??
<joehaveacuestion> pero basicamente si las ip's son del mismo grupo deberian verse o no?
<joehaveacuestion> opps.. eso no
<joehaveacuestion> como lo hago
<Thedemon007> Mmm no me acuerdo :-) jajjaja creo que es sudo service samba restart o cambia samba por smb no me acuerdo bien
<m-pins> hola, es posible eliminar unity y poner gnome shell?
<Thedemon007> o reinicias ubutnu puede ser por eso aun samba no esta asociado con el grupo de trabajo y mientras samba no este en el mismo grupo no lo vas a poder ver en el xp
<joehaveacuestion> Thedemon007: bueno gracias... igual me dejaste mejor que antes...
<Thedemon007> de nada joehaveacuestion
<Thedemon007> m-pins, podes elegir en el escritorio clasico en la pantalla del login
<m-pins> en serio?
<m-pins> voy a probar
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-06
<joehaveacuestion> porque a muchos no les gusta el unity
<Thedemon007> m-pins, que tal ?
<m-pins> thedemon007: no viene instalado, asi que no me dio la opcion
<joehaveacuestion> como puedo reiniciar samba?
<torrento> reboot samba
<torrento> che alguien tiene alguna ide sobre esto?
<torrento> http://pastebin.com/zhCavs15
<Thedemon007> joehaveacuestion, intentaste con los comandos que te di ?
<colo> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<torrento> hu jajaja eso era restart samba
<torrento> es ese
<Thedemon007> m-pins, http://jfnlinuxproject.blogspot.com/2011/03/how-to-switch-to-gnome-desktop-in.html
<m-pins> vale, voy aver si me quito el unity este que es un desastre
<torrento> akguien tiene alguna idea sobre esto? me pasa con natty
<torrento> http://pastebin.com/zhCavs15
<torrento> no hace falta quitar unity
<m-pins> thedemon007 no me sale eso.
<torrento> desactivalo
<m-pins> porque no? si me está quitando espacio
<torrento> sistema preferencias administracion pantalla inicio
<torrento> ahy lo desactivas
<Thedemon007> m-pins, escribiste el usuario?
<m-pins> si, aparte, synaptic me dice que no tengo gnome instalado
<torrento> unity no ocupa espacio ocupa recurso si anda
<torrento> eso es imposible natty biene con gnome
<torrento> si no tenes gnome no anda unity
<Thedemon007> torrento, que que programa te da ese error?
<torrento> el xara  xl
<torrento> xara etreme
<torrento> no me aparece la barra de menus
<m-pins> no, no viene, almenos, yo baje el oficial de ubuntu 11.04 y te digo que no viene porque no esta en synaptic como instalado, esta para instalar
<m-pins> lo que no se si es ese el que deberia o deberia añadir un ppa oficial o algo
<torrento> no hagas macanas
<Crashbit> m-pins: sí viene
<Crashbit> m-pins: lo que estás viendo en synaptic seguro que es un metapaquete
<torrento> unity no es un ainterfase es un complemento de gnome 2 cuaklquiera se da cuenta
<m-pins> way torrento, una medalla para ti, no em di cuenta, ahora al asunto.
<Crashbit> torrento: unity es un plugin para compiz
<m-pins> en synaptic me sale que no tengo instalado gnome
<mosh_> buenas tardes
<mosh_> alguien que me pueda ayudar con un problema de instalacion
<Crashbit> m-pins: no te sale esto, te sale que no tienes un paquete concreto instalado
<joehaveacuestion> Thedemon007: no he visto alguno pero ya vi en google y los reinicie... pero sigue igual
<torrento> co mas razon a lo que dice crashbit
<m-pins> gnome: This is the GNOME Desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive
<m-pins> desktop, with extra components... esto no lo tengo instalado
<m-pins> si, un paquete llamado gnome
<torrento> si unity es un plugin de compiz es imposible que no tengas gnome si estas viendo unity
<Crashbit> m-pins: un paquete o metapaquete ?
<Crashbit> m-pins: fíjate bien
<m-pins> un paquete
<Crashbit> m-pins: aptitude show gnome
<mosh_> alguien que me pueda ayudar con un problema de virtual box
<Crashbit> m-pins: y pastea lo que dice en pastebin
<joehaveacuestion> mosh_: q pasa?
<joehaveacuestion> aqui estan todos para ayudar
<m-pins> xD haber, cerre sesion, y al cerrar sesion, no me sale para escoger debajo
<mosh_> lo que pasa es que tenia instalado el virtual box y me andaba bien y el dia de hoy que quise iniciarlo me marco un error el cual no me deja correr le movi varias cosas pero no lo logro solucionar t muestro
<Thedemon007> torrento, ejecutas el xaralx desde el terminal no?
<joehaveacuestion> y qe error muestra... o que te dice
<Crashbit> m-pins: ya me avisarás
<torrento> thedemon de ambos lados menu y terminal para sacar el error
<m-pins> te aviso de que?
<mosh_> http://pastebin.com/dnuT21TU
<m-pins> me parece que lo que tengo instalado es un tal ubuntu-desktop
<Crashbit> m-pins: esto tampoco es un paquete
<mosh_> es el error ke me sale ni siquiera lo carga como antes
<torrento> instalate virtualbox osx
<m-pins> crashbit: no se cual es tu fedinición de paquete, pero eso si es un paquete.
<mosh_> esta mejor ese¡??
<torrento> no es mejor
<torrento> es OS X
<mosh_> ok
<mosh_> una ultima pregunta habra manera de hacer un restore manual en ubuntu maverick?
<Thedemon007> joehaveacuestion, y desde el nautilus con la dirección del ip creo q es smb://xxx.xxx.xxx
<Crashbit> m-pins: no es mi definción, m-pins hay paquetes y metapaquetes y ubuntu-desktop es un metapaquete
<torrento> mosh dejate de complicciones i instala te remastersys
<torrento> y cuando lo tengo escribi sudo remastersys bakup y creas un iso exacta de todo el disco
<mosh_> ah ok muchas gracias torrento
<torrento> ;_
<torrento> :)
<mosh_> eso no lo sabia lo unico que me parecio inexplicable fue el virtual box que fallo de la nada
<mosh_> pcdata invalide char value11
<mosh_> ese erro da
<torrento> apt-get remove virtualbox
<torrento> sudo synaptic
<torrento> passs
<torrento> instala virtualbox osx
<SevillanoDH> Hola buenas noches
<xangua> torrento: que rayos estás tratando de decir¿¿
<xangua> torrento: te refieres a virtualbox OSE ¿¿
<torrento> se
<SevillanoDH> me podeis decir como conectar con el xchat a IrcHispano?
<torrento> ose
<xangua> ...
<mosh_> oka
<torrento> xampa si el ose es multi sistema
<torrento> es para 32 y 64
<torrento> es os X
<SevillanoDH> alguien me puede ayudar?
<jkarlos> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<SevillanoDH> como hago para conectar con el xchat en el irchispano
<SevillanoDH> ?
<SevillanoDH> (lo tengo instalado con el paquete xchat-gnome desde repositorios)
<xangua> google entrar irc hispano xchat
<mosh_> kubot una opreguntota tengo un problemon me porias ayudar con este error
<mosh_> http://pastebin.com/rNqz2Fjk
<jkarlos> desde donde intentas instalar virtualbox?
<mosh_> el problema es que no me deja cargar el virtual box me marca error, hace dias me andaba bien pero de un rato para aca no ha querido cargar
<mosh_> ya lo tenia instalado
<mosh_> pero me emepezo a fallar de la nada y cuando instalo todo de nuevo me marca el erroo que puse en pastbin http://pastebin.com/rNqz2Fjk
<jkarlos> lo desinstalaste?
<mosh_> si
<mosh_> desde synaptic
<mosh_> lo instale de nuevo
<mosh_> y sigue el mismo error
<jkarlos> umm
<jkarlos> tienes ubuntu-tweak?
<mosh_> maverick
<jkarlos> ubuntu-tweak es un programa que entre otras cosas optimiza ubuntu
<jkarlos> puedes desinstalar una  aplicacion y limpiar toda su configuracion
<mosh_> ah no no lo tengo
<mosh_> me recomiendas bajarlo o que?
<xangua> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<xangua> solo agrega la llave y ya
<jkarlos> has eso que dice kubot
<mosh_> la llave la encuentro en el sitio ofcial vdd
<xangua> te la está diciendo el mensajito que posteaste
<mosh_> deja lo hago
<jkarlos> xangua, desde el tweak se puede agregar otro repositorio para virtualbox y supongo q soluciona este problema?
<jkarlos> no?
<xangua> sepa
<jkarlos> eso es un si?
<xangua> es un sepa la bola = no se
<point> ubuntu-tweak sirve también para xubuntu? y es muy pesado consume muchos recursos?
<mosh_> pues agrege la llave i nada
<mosh_> no me deja
<xangua> sudo apt-get update mosh_
<mosh_> clear
<mosh_> mismo error sangua
<mosh_> $ wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<point> ubuntu-tweak sirve también para xubuntu? y es muy pesado consume muchos recursos?
<jkarlos> no se si sirva para xubuntu, puedes revisar en google, pero no es para nada pesado
<mosh_> ahi esta el error de nuevo
<mosh_> http://pastebin.com/JJd4g2a0
<point> gracias
<xangua> mosh_: simplemente agrega la llave.... sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 54422A4B98AB5139
<jkarlos> para instalar ubuntu tweak : http://www.cesarius.net/ubuntu-tweak-nueva-version-y-mejoras/2010/07/26/
<mosh_> xangua eso que me dices ya o hice
<mosh_> y al momento de hacer el update me sale ese error que te digo
<xangua> cuál error¿¿ nadamás dice que pusiste el repositorio 2 veces
<xangua> borralo y ya
<mosh_> ese ya
<mosh_> no tengo problema el problema es el de la key
<mosh_> me la pone como invalida de nueva cuenta
<jkarlos> mosh_, instalaste ubuntu-tweak?
<sancochito> saludos a todos/as
<sancochito> ¿no se puede activar sonido 7.1 en natty?
<point> como se inicia el tweak
<jkarlos> buscalo en el menu-herramientas del sistema
<point> hay alguna otra forma es que yo uzo xfce
<jkarlos> desde consola
<jkarlos> sudo ubuntu-tweak
<sancochito> ¿no hay sonido 7.1 en 11.04?
<mosh_> ia ando bajando ubuntu tweak
<asnos> buenas
<asnos> tengo un proble al intentar acceder a una pagina con firefox
<asnos> me arroja este mensaje : You don't have permission to access /2011/05/03/yesterday-por-nancy-sotomayor/2606/ on this server.
<Gus81> hola buenas noches...
<guampa> asnos: eso es un mensaje del servidor web, no tiene que ver con ubuntu
<asnos> en la otra pc me anda perfecto
<asnos> fue desde que actualizo
<asnos> es decir hace un dia
<guampa> ese mensaje no es generado por ningun sistema local a tu maquina, lo emite el servidor
<Gus81> en un rato me conecto de nuevo, saludos!!
<asnos> joder probare otro navegador haber que pasa
<mosh_> -jkarlos ia lo instale ahora ke
<jkarlos> desinstala virtualbox desde consola
<jkarlos> sudo apt-get purge virtualbox
<mosh_> ia
<jkarlos> lo desistalaste?
<mosh_> si
<jkarlos> abre el tweak
<mosh_> ya
<jkarlos> y a la izquierda donde busca la opcion limpiador de paquetes
<mosh_> aja
<mosh_> listo
<mosh_> esta como haciendo loading
<jkarlos> a la derecha el boton Limpiar Configuracion
<mosh_> me sale opciones como limpiar cahce
<jkarlos> bueno si kieres limpia el chache primero
<jkarlos> eso lo que hace es q borra tus archivos temprales que has descargado
<mosh_> ya lo borre ambos
<jkarlos> y la configuracion?
<mosh_> cual
<jkarlos> toda
<mosh_> de virtual??
<jkarlos> toda
<mosh_> ok instalo de nuevo virtual box todo como lo hago normalmente
<jkarlos> eso lo que hace es q elimina la configuracion de las app que ya estan desistaladas
<mosh_> ??
<jkarlos> no espera
<jkarlos> mira a ver en Eliminar PPAs si tienes un ppa de virtualbox?
<mosh_> no
<jkarlos> ok ahora a la izquierda ve a Centro de Fuentes
<jkarlos> y busca a la derecha Virtualbox
<mosh_> ok
<mosh_> no sale virbox
<jkarlos> si sale al final
<jkarlos> VirtualBox Official Source
<mosh_> le di a centro de fuentes
<jkarlos> si
<mosh_> lo actualize i no me sale virtual boz
<mosh_> me salen botones como sincronizar actualizar desbloquear
<mosh_> si dezliso la barra no me sale virtual box
<jkarlos> en la lista mira la categoria Emulator
<mosh_> jajaa
<mosh_> ya lo vi disculpame andaba perdido
<mosh_> ya lo vi
<mosh_> virtual box official source
<mosh_> listo jkarlos
<jkarlos> listo ahora desde consola
<mosh_> dime
<jkarlos> sudo apt-get install update
<jkarlos> perdon
<jkarlos> sudo apt-get update
<jkarlos> y luego sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.0
<jocamox> hola, tengo Ubuntu 11.04 y he intalado compiz para el cubo de escritorio. Me han desaparecido las barras de Unity pero ya las he recuperado googleando. Lo que no logro es que me funcione la tecla Super + R para mostrar el Escritorio. Al apretar la tecla Super me aparecen unos numeros en los iconos de Unity. Alguien me podria ayudar a restaurar la combinación de la tecla Super + R para mostrar el escritorio?
<jkarlos> la tecla es Super + D
<mosh_> oie ya lo ando instalando cuando hice el update
<jocamox> si perdon
<jocamox> Super + D
<mosh_> me salio el error de la llave jkarlos
<jkarlos> joder
<jocamox> no me funciona
<mosh_> esta raro vdd
<jkarlos> si, esta raro
<jkarlos> q distro tienes mosh_
<mosh_> 10.10 maverick
<asnos> ya, borre la cookies y anda ya
<jocamox> ya lo encontré googleando. Os pego el enlace por si alguien tiene el mismo problema http://www.clubdesarrolladores.com/tips/mostrar/49-restaurar-super-p-d-mostrar-escritorio
<dimitruss> Hola Ubunteros
<jkarlos> mosh_ en que momento te da el error?
<rayala> hola a todos mi nombre es roberto y soy de mexico y me gusta el sexo .. pero eso no es a lo q he venido, tengo problemas con mi recien instalado ubuntu, quiero configurar unity pero en ningun lugar de mi compiz manager cosa esta la opcion/icono de unity ... como puedo instalar/agregar el unity plugin a compiz? gracis
<guampa> hubiera estado bueno que hablaras solo de a lo que has venido
<rayala> 734.12 disculpas
<guampa> oh, no era ofensa :)
<rayala> acabo de cambiar a ubuntu siempre habia usado windows y estoy tratando de configurar mis settings basicos de el tamanio del menu, q iconos aparecen en el, y cosas asi basicas
<rayala> pero no encuentro como configurar todo eso y encontre en google q necesito en compiz usar el unity plugin
<guampa> que version instalaste de ubuntu?
<rayala> es ubuntu 10, pero quite gnome y puse unity
<xangua> 10 qué¿ y cómo hiciste eso exactamente¿
<guampa> si queres unity te conviene instalar 11.04, trae la version mas nueva ya lista para usar
<rayala> es 10.10 - primero trate con el 11 pq era el mas nuevo pero tuve problemas instalando vmware q me es indispensable para seguir corriendo unos apps que necesito para mi trabajo
<rayala> y el ing de sistemas q trabaja comigo me dijo q tenia q revertir a 10.*
<rayala> para instalar unity
<rayala> me meti a la terminal y escribi unas cosas muy raras q vi en la pagina de ubuntu
<rayala> y si tengo unity
<rayala> parece q funciono pero nada mas no se como accesar a las opciones de config :)
<xangua> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<rayala> perdon
<rayala> yo tb quisiera tener un robot para reganiar mas facilmente a las personas q me irritan
<rayala> :)
<xangua> poniento en la terminal cosas raras que no entienden no se llega a ningún lado, como el unity que llevaba 10.10 era algo así como experimental y fue total mente re-escrito en 10.04 me imagino que no será muy configurable
<rayala> aa ok - tiene sentido eso - de casualidad tienes idea donde esta el archivo de conf de unity? tal ves lo pueda editar manualmente
<guampa> rayala: si vmware te es indispensable mi humilde consejo es que lo priorices frente a unity, en el caso de que no puedas usar los dos
<xangua> no uso ni 10.10, ni 11.04 ni unity
<guampa> mas si para instalarlo tenes que poner "casas raras que no entendes"
<xangua> y por qué no se puede usar unity y vmware juntos según tu rayala ¿
<rayala> :) - si la vd solo estaba tratando de aprender y exprimentar y como sabia q unity era lo mas nuevo y grandioso pues decidi intentar instalarlo en 10.10
<guampa> nuevo, si
<rayala> unity y vmware si se pueden . ahorita tengo los 2 instalados y funcioandndo, ubuntu 11 y vmware son los q no son amigos
<guampa> grandioso esta por verse
<rayala> xanagua : me recomiendas quedarme en gnome y dejar de estar tan a la moda mejor?
<rayala> bueno gracias por toda su ayuda y sugerencias voy a seguir haciendole clic a cosas y escribiendo cosas en la terminal a ver q pasa
<rayala> peace
<jkarlos> hola chicos ya solucione la lentitud en el dash de unity
<jkarlos> el problema fue que cambie la opcion "Dash Blur" en el plugin unity de compiz
<joaco>  Hola que tal no puedo hacer que funcione Unity en Ubuntu 11.04
<slatan> jkarlos y que has puesto en su lugar?
<jkarlos> que le pasa joaco?
<jkarlos> statan solo tiene dos opciones "No Blur" activado por defecto y "Static Bur", lo mejor es dejar el que trae por defecto
<slatan> ok
<jkarlos> joaco se mas especifico en tu problema, cual es el error especificio y si recuerdas lo ultimo que hisiste para que este asi
<xhun> hola
<xhun> saludos buenas noches
<jkarlos> alguien sabe como hacer mas pequenios los iconos en el dash de unity, y tambien reducir la separacion entre ellos?
<slatan> para hacerlos mas pequeños (hasta 32) : cssm->unity plugin-> behaviour o experimenta, para reducir la separacion no se, puede que aun no este implementado
<jkarlos> eso es para el lanzador
<jkarlos> hablo dash: el listado de todas las aplicaciones y/o carpetas
<slatan> si verdad, para el dash creo que aun no hay nada, hay un par de archivos en /usr/share/unity/ prueba alli
<jkarlos> si en eso estoy, segure "pullano" gracias
<jkarlos> pero tienen nombres raros, algunas carpetas son numeradas solo y tambien algunos archivos
<slatan> no estoy en ubntu ahora mismo, pero alli debe haber 2 carpetas son de imagenes, y 1 contiene 2 archivos , haz un backup si piensas modificarlos
<slatan> pasate por https://answers.launchpad.net/unity puede que te resulte util y ya hayan respondido a algunas de tus preguntas, pero aun hace falta tiempo hasta que unity alcanze mayor flexibilidad en cunato customizacion : https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-unity-n-divide-into-separate-plugins
<rassjith> Hola a todos
<rassjith> configurar conexion (gnacktrack) ayuda
<novatoubuntu> hola room
<rassjith> hola
<Gus81> cual es el mejor Firewall para Ubuntu 10.04?
<mosh> alguien que me pueda ayudar con el virtual box
<mosh> llevo mucho rato con ese problema y no logro solucionarlo
<mosh> sudo apt-get remove virtualbox
<mosh> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<Gus81> mosh, si puedo te ayudo
<mosh> que tal gus
<Gus81> todo bien
<Gus81> que problema es?
<mosh> mira mi problema es el siguiente, tenia trabajando bien el virtual box, de repente me dejo de trabajar
<mosh> i e marco un error
<mosh> que es este 0x80004005
<Gus81> un segundo
<mosh> entonces de ahi lo borre use hasta el ubuntu tweak y cuando le hago el update me sale esto:W: Error de GPG: http://download.virtualbox.org maverick Release Las siguientes firms fueron inválidas: BADSIG 54422A4B98AB5139 Oracle Corporation (VirtualBox archive signing key) <info@virtualbox.org>
<Gus81> mmm lo googleaste?
<mosh> siiii
<mosh> le meti mil llaves
<mosh> y nadea, lo borre, desde consola synaptic, y cuando hago update me sigue saliendo el mismo error
<Gus81> lo eliminaste con purge?
<mosh> en google por el error t dicen que hagas un setup
<mosh> eso hice i nada
<mosh> si asi lo elimine
<Gus81> que raro, ese comando limpia todo
<Gus81> lamentablemente no te puedo ayudar, soy nuevo en Linux, entre tambien para pedir ayuda
<mosh> yo soy tmb nuevo
<mosh> pude solucionar algunos pedos
<Gus81> pero bueno siempre que puedo ayudo para devolver favores :)
<mosh> pero este me ha costado trabajo
<Gus81> ja
<mosh> jaja igual yo
<Soupermanito> mosh que problema tenes?
<Gus81> si bueno seguro cuando se conecte algun cerebro podras solucionarlo...
<mosh> como poder hmira el problema que tengo ees ke el virtual box me andaba bien, pero de la nada empezo a fallar y me marco un error
<mosh> despues lo elimine lo limpie con el ubuntu tweak, comandio purge todo y cuando hago el update sale esto
<mosh> W: Error de GPG: http://download.virtualbox.org maverick Release Las siguientes firms fueron inválidas: BADSIG 54422A4B98AB5139 Oracle Corporation (VirtualBox archive signing key) <info@virtualbox.org>
<mosh> swegun lo habia quitado pero en todo el dia no me dejo trabajar con virtual box
<Soupermanito> mmm no se mucho de vbox, pero pregunta en #vbox ellos responden siempre, tene en cuenta que es un canal en ingles
<Soupermanito> pero si das el error ellos sabran interpretarlo
<mosh> cual es el canal
<mosh> para unirme
<Gus81> mosh, cuando quieras copiar un texto medio largo usa pastebin, ya que con demasiados caracteres te pueden patear del canal http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<mosh> jejeje lo se pero la desesperacion me gano sorry
<mosh> soupermanito cual es el canal
<mosh> #vbox
<Soupermanito> #vbox
<mosh> deja voy para alla hay vengoi
<Gus81> Soupermanito, sabes como instalar gadgets de gnome look?
<Soupermanito> nope, you uso xfce
<Gus81> ahh bueno no importa
<Gus81> Soupermanito, tengo que instalar un firewall alguno bueno para recomendarme?
<Gus81> para Ubuntu 10.04
<Soupermanito> iptables
<Gus81> sudo apt-get install iptables ?
<Gus81> me aparece como instalado
<Gus81> en el centro de soft...
<Gus81> que raro, yo no instale nada
<Soupermanito> !iptables
<kubot> Iptables es una herramienta de configuración del cortafuegos. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Iptables | Tutorial avanzado de iptables (en inglés): http://www.frozentux.net/documents/iptables-tutorial/ | Ver también !ufw
<Soupermanito> Gus81, es el firewall por exelencia en linux. hay millones de tutoriales en internet, se maneja por consola, y tal ves allá alguna gui, no lo sé
<Gus81> si, queo que el gufw
<Gus81> !ufw
<kubot> UFW (Uncomplicated Firewall) es una herramienta de configuración del contrafuegos. Desarrollado para facilitar su configuración | Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/UFW | Ver también !iptables
<Soupermanito> Gus81, iptables viene preinstalado siempre
<Gus81> Soupermanito, ahh ya me parecia, porque yo no instale ningun firewall...
<mohadip> hola tengo un inconveniente
<mohadip> buenos dias de antemano
<Soupermanito> no, como digo, iptables es el firewall por excelencia en linux, biene preinstalado siempre
<Soupermanito> buenas noches mohadip :P si no pregunta no sabremos
<mohadip> Soupermanito, es bien raro ase unod dias conpre una laptop le instale ubuntu 11.04 pero el inconbeniente es cuando la trasporto la pongo de forma bertical pero al prenderla luego de logearme se me congela
<Gus81> mohadip, queras decir que se suspende y cuando despierta te aparece congelada o colgada?
<mohadip> no es desir la trasporto la prendo y a los pocos minutos se encuentra congelada conpletamente
<Soupermanito> mmm, entra en modo hibernacion? o la apagas? si la apagas y prendes todo anda bien?
<mohadip> generalmente la apago
<mohadip> pero eso solo pasa cuando la trasporto
<mohadip> si la dejo un tienpo en un solo lugar y luego la prendo funciona bien
<Soupermanito> que raro, suena a que tenes un problema de refrigeracion, tal ves los ventiladores no anden bien? la verdad es que no sabria que decirte
<mohadip> no esta bien gracuas de tidos modos Soupermanito
<mohadip> bueno bye que tengan buenas noches
<Soupermanito> ;)
<qwe> saludos
<qwe> como podría aprender a utilizar el Gimp
<qwe> ya encontre una pagina para aprender Gimp
<Gus81> hola, hay alguien conectado?
<Gus81> necesito ayuda con xChat...
<Gus81> alguien sabe como poner la barra de usuarios visible y a la derecha?
<Tiffon> nas
<fzeta> Buenas, Buenas ;-)
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<ProXeN> Hola
<negro> hola
<negro> problemas en e inicio en modo persistente
<negro> la pantalla queda negra
<negro> arranca cuando pongo la opcion ejecutar
<negro> cuando reinicio o me da la pantalla de  la consola me dice que falla pulse audio
<negro> hola
<negro> tengo problemas en el inicio de modo persistente
<negro> la pantalla queda negra y no me deja hacer nada
<negro> cuando salgo a la consola que es para reiniciar me dice que el erro fue en pulse audio
<villazon78> buenas tardes... tengo una duda.
<villazon78> tengo una grafica xfx 9600 gt
<villazon78> y acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.04... cual es el driver que tengo q instalar?
<Tarrasquero> villazon78: depende de si lo quieres libre o privatibo
<villazon78> buuuuf... ni idea... cual me aconsejas
<Tarrasquero> para esa grafica sera mejor el privativo
<Tarrasquero> para esa grafica sera mejor el privativopero ya tienes el libre
<Tarrasquero> al menos deve de ser asi
<Tarrasquero> pero ya tienes el libre
<Tarrasquero> sorry se fue todo el texto anterior
<jkarlos> hola, alguien ha instalado linage2 en ubuntu?
<villazon78> mira me salen estas tres opciones:
<villazon78> controlador para tarjetas nvidia (version 173)
<villazon78> controlador para tarjetas nvidia (version current)
<villazon78> y soporte experimental 3d para tarjetas nvidia
<villazon78> me recomienda la 2º
<Tarrasquero> si y yo tambien
<villazon78> entonces esa mejor? la 2º opcion?
<Tarrasquero> si
<villazon78> ok. muchas gracias...
<villazon78> espero pasar otro rato por aqui... por q como dije... soy nuevo en ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> ok
<jkarlos> alguien que me ayude a isntalar ligane2 en natty
<joaco> hola que tal
<henry_aqp> buenas
<razieliyo> buenas
<razieliyo> esa 11.04
<razieliyo> como va
<henry_aqp> razieliyo, podre instalar gnome 3 sobre u11.04
<henry_aqp> mi pc tiene solo 512 de ram?
<razieliyo> henry_aqp: no te aconsejo gnome 3
<razieliyo> he escuchado de gente que le da problemas
<razieliyo> aunque tambien he escuchado de algunos que no les da
<razieliyo> pero vamos, si te quieres arriesgar, creo que con 512 de ram tienes
<henry_aqp> no estara pesada mi pc con gnome3
<henry_aqp> los gráficos y otras cosillas mas visuales requieren memoria
<henry_aqp> podre instalar gnome3 con 512 de ram?
<razieliyo> henry_aqp: siempre puedes quitarle los efectos
<razieliyo> es lo que yo hago
<razieliyo> a mi en uno con 1 gb  me va bien
<razieliyo> con 512 no se
<razieliyo> puedes pobar
<razieliyo> y si no, xfce seguro que te va de lujo
<henry_aqp> te cuento que le puse win7 y estaba lenta
<razieliyo> pero win7 es una burrada
<razieliyo> yo sigo usando el xp
<razieliyo> no te guies por win7
<razieliyo> que mocosoft siempre consume demasiado
<razieliyo> mas de lo necesario
<henry_aqp> ya lo bote de mi pc porque solo me hacia la vida mas dificil
<henry_aqp> y esperaba un chichon que cargue algo
<villazon78> buenas de nuevo, herramienta configuracion ntfs no me funciona... lo tengo instalado pero lo ejecuto me pide la contraseña de adm y nada
<rayo1> esto baneado en el offtopic ?
<fzeta> ieep!
<henry_aqp> donde puedo descargar nubuntu?
<mimecar> henry_aqp: ¿que es nubuntu?
<random-ae> henry_aqp: http://territoriogamers.com/sanjose << dale a descargar ubuntu de ftp
<mimecar> random-ae: si no tiene relación con la duda, no pongas esas web chorra
<rayo1> es interesante
<rayo1> henry_aap y para que la vas a usar ?
<henry_aqp> la verdad yo lo estaba tomando con seriedad
<henry_aqp> este foro, pero veo que en todo lado hay personas como
<henry_aqp> random-ae,
<random-ae> henry_aqp, ?
<fosco_> buenas
<rayo1> nubuntu es como badtrack ?
<henry_aqp> si gracias
<rayo1> nubuntu es una distro vulnerable para testeo ?
<rayo1> o que es exactamente ?
<henry_aqp> random-ae, ese link que me diste es broma pero pesada
<random-ae> henry_aqp, si no te gusta vete de aqui, pero no por ello deje de visitar #puppy-es y #supremos :-)   - SALUDOS DE JORDAN
<mimecar> no hagais caso a los trolls
<rayo1> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/NUbuntu
<mimecar> henry_aqp: la última nbuntu usa ubuntu 6
<henry_aqp> mimecar, la verdad, era que la otra vez me llamaron la atención solo por escribir mal
<mimecar> mientras no te pongas a insultar a los demas no pasa nada
<rayo1> y en el offtopic ?
<henry_aqp> escribes caca dijeron, ps desde ahí tengo mas cuidado
<henry_aqp> pero bueno, se aprende
<mimecar> henry_aqp: para explicar el problema no hace falta usar un lenguaje malsonante
<mimecar> rayo1: en OT es lo mismo
<henry_aqp> bueno, soy nuevo aqui y supongo que como en todo se paga derecho de piso
<rayo1> los modeladores quieren cobrar para no badnear
<mimecar> rayo1: eso no es cierto
<rayo1> cualquier tonteria = badneo
<mimecar> únicamente se expulsa cuando el usuario molesta a los demas y, después de varios avisos sigue haciendolo
<mimecar> rayo1: esto no es el irc hispano
<henry_aqp> bueno, pero este sitio es para soporte o no?
<rayo1> pues ami me han badneado y nadie me lo ha dicho
<mimecar> henry_aqp: si
<mimecar> ¿que es nubuntu?
<mimecar> rayo1: ¿en este canal?
<rayo1> en offtopic
<rayo1> ubuntu offtopoc
<henry_aqp> badneo es?
<rayo1>  #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<rayo1> si
<mimecar> henry_aqp: que no puedes entrar en el canal
<JRamirez696> BUENOS DIAS... como estan todos/as?.. que hay de nuevo por estos lados...
<JRamirez696> xD
<henry_aqp> osea quedas prohibido de entrar por?
<henry_aqp> molestar, insultar, etc
<rayo1> ni he molestado ni insultado
<mimecar> el ban es temporal y normalmente por un par de días
<henry_aqp> disculpen las pregunta, como sabes que estas badneado?
<arielsanflo> necesito una ayuda
<arielsanflo> por favor
<mimecar> pregunta arielsanflo
<rayo1> lo dice el irc
<rayo1> #ubuntu-es-offtopic unable to join channel (address is banned)
<arielsanflo> elimine si querer la barra inferior del panel en ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> rayo1: ¿tienes el nick registrado?
<rayo1> no
<arielsanflo> ahora no se como volverla  a poner
<mimecar> arielsanflo: ¿usas unity?
<arielsanflo> nop
<mimecar> rayo1: entonces no te puedes quejar
<mimecar> cualquier persona puede usar tu nick cuando quiera
<henry_aqp> lista de bans eso es?
<arielsanflo> ese unity no me gusto
<mimecar> arielsanflo: ok, ¿tienes la barra superior?
<rayo1> no creo que alguien tenga interes
<arielsanflo> sip
<rayo1> tambien puedo usar el tuyo
<mimecar> botón derecho, nuevo panel
<rayo1> minercar_away
<mimecar> rayo1: no puedes hacerlo
<rayo1> parecido
<arielsanflo> lo que hice fue lo siguien hice clic derecho sobre el panel inferior y le di quitar panel eso fue
<mimecar> arielsanflo: tendrás que añadir uno nuevo
<mimecar> rayo1: primero registra el nick
<henry_aqp> pregunta?
<henry_aqp> en mi xchat tengo unos botones que hasta ahora no se para que son
<erAbuelo> buenas
<razieliyo> wenas
<henry_aqp> el primero dice Op? para que sirve?
<arielsanflo> eso trato de hacer pero doy clic derecho y no me da esa obsion
<mimecar> henry_aqp: para pasar a ser operador del canal si tienes permisos
<rayo1> hola
<mimecar> arielsanflo: que opciones te da cuando usas click derecho sobre el panel superior
<mimecar> henry_aqp: en la web de xchat tienes documentación
<razieliyo> obsion
<arielsanflo> quitar panel  y bloquear panel
<henry_aqp> okey
<minercar_away> ahora
<minercar_away> ves lo facil que es
<mimecar> y que consigues con eso?
<arielsanflo> mimecar
<razieliyo> un pin
<minercar_away> tener el nick registrado tampoco sirve de mucho
<razieliyo> vamos a darle un pin
<mimecar> di arielsanflo
<mimecar> recordar que el canal es de soporte
<arvaro> arielsanflo debes hacer clic derecho en una parte limpia de la barra sin iconos
<mimecar> las cosas que no sean soporte a offtopic
<razieliyo> usad emacs
<minercar_away> si estoy baneado en offtopic
<razieliyo> sed hombres
<mimecar> usa otro nick y lo registras
<arielsanflo> otra pregunta
<arielsanflo> yo utilizo un monitor para mi portatil porque el monitor que trae no funciona
<arvaro> arielsanflo funciono?
<arielsanflo> al conectarlo a un video bin
<arielsanflo> dara imagen
<satonio> buenas como puedo usar find para encontrar los ficheros que son de la forma dosnumeros.php donde dosnumeros son dos numeros por ejemplo 13
<fosco_> satonio, find ruta -iname ??.php <- seguramente así ya te sirva
<satonio> he intentado -regex .*[0-9]{2}.* pero no encuentra nada
<satonio> a ver
<satonio> el cuantificador no me lo coge
<niko> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<Oakenfold> hola
<Xriveryk> quien sabe que con que programa puedo vovler un cd una imagen en ubuntu 10.10???
<fosco_> Xriveryk, te refieres a sacar la imagen iso de un CD?
<Xriveryk> fosco_, quiero volver un cd de instalacion que tengo en una imagen .iso para luego quemarla en otro cd
<fosco_> Xriveryk, no necesitas ningun programa
<fosco_> aunque puedes hacerlo con brasero
<Tarrasquero> cat /dev/cdrom > /imagen.iso
<fosco_> elige copiar CD y como grabadora eliges "grabar en un archivo"
<fosco_> Tarrasquero, eso no hace una iso
<fosco_> hace una imagen raw
<fosco_> q no son iguales
<Tarrasquero> a si?
<one_> alguien recuerda esa web llena de temas para ubuntu? he perdido la direccion
<Tarrasquero> como lo sabes?
<Tarrasquero> fosco_: demuestra lo que dices :)
<fosco_> Tarrasquero, hazlo q dices y cuando acabe file /imagen.iso
<fosco_> one_, gnome-look.org
<one_> gracias
<Tarrasquero> lo hare y si es cierto paso a decirlo publicamente
<d0lph1n> ¿alguien sabe como usar en Ubuntu la entrada del micrófono como salida de auriculares?
<Tarrasquero> d0lph1n: dificil empresa
<katarcis> Que onda
<Tarrasquero> fosco
<d0lph1n> lo sé Tarrasquero
<d0lph1n> pero sé que se puede, y quisiera hacerlo :)
<Tarrasquero> imagen.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'PARAGON                        ' (bootable)
<yarinse> hola, sigo buscando la forma de recuperar ubuntu y su grub. Ahora me dispongo a formatear la particion en c donde habia instala. Hago la union de dicha particion a C / . Luego particiono en D (data) y reinicio y defracmento. Luego entro con la live e instalo nuevamente en la nueva particion y a ver si carga bien el grub. y actualiza le existente. Alguien tiene alguan idea que aportar?
<Tarrasquero> que te dice eso fosco?
<yarinse> ahhh la instalacion la hago en un netbook con live usb.
<d0lph1n> yarinse, si quieres recuperar Ubuntu y su grub utiliza supergrub
<Tarrasquero> no me parece bien que se den boleones y despues no se reconozca que no tenias razon
<d0lph1n> yarinse, y estoy suponiendo que "recuperar ubuntu y su grub" es que ya lo tienes instalado pero no puedes arrancarlo
<d0lph1n> Tarrasquero, ¿cual es la pelea? si se puede saber
<yarinse> para los que no saben, me ocurrio esto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646304
<Tarrasquero> pelea?
<Tarrasquero> d0lph1n: tas bolao tu
<Tarrasquero> aqui nadie pelea
<Tarrasquero> todos estamos relajados
<yarinse> d0lph1n, eso, mira esto para que veas lo que me paso: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646304
<d0lph1n> "pelea" entre comillas
<Tarrasquero> amm
<fosco_> Tarrasquero, si eso es verdad entonces sí, cat hace una iso
<d0lph1n> Tarrasquero, ya sé que no estais de malas
<yarinse> donde bajo supergrub?
<d0lph1n> cambia pelea por disputa
<Tarrasquero> fosco_: haz lo tu para que salgas de las dudas
<Tarrasquero> otra cosa es colocarle .raw
<d0lph1n> yarinse, aquí http://tinyurl.com/37od8w7
<yarinse> d0lph1n, vale
<Xriveryk> Fosco_, sabes cual es la mejor maquina virtual???
<fosco_> !mejor
<kubot> Generalmente no hay una aplicación "mejor" para realizar una determinada tarea, todo depende de tus necesidades y/o gustos.
<yarinse> d0lph1n, y la web oficial de supergrub?
<Xriveryk> fosco_, sabes cual es la mejor maquina virtual.... si virtualbox o cual... que me acepte usb y todo...y donde la consigo??
<fosco_> !mejor
<kubot> Generalmente no hay una aplicación "mejor" para realizar una determinada tarea, todo depende de tus necesidades y/o gustos.
<d0lph1n> es el primer resultado la oficial :)
<d0lph1n> yarinse, para lo que comentas, si no tienes mucha información importante en tu partición
<d0lph1n> yarinse, te recomiendo instalar de nuevo
<d0lph1n> aunque mi opción es la peor de las mejores
<d0lph1n> y obviamente no es la que debes de recibir en un foro de soporte :)
<d0lph1n> es simplemente un consejo
<Xriveryk> fosco_, sabes cual maquina virtual tiene buena funcionalidad.... si virtualbox o cual... que me acepte usb y todo...y donde la consigo??
<yarinse> d0lph1n, es que no ha habido acierto en este foro "soporte" en relacion a este tema. Al parecer es tabu, nadie lo sabe con certeza solucionar por tanto SG
<fosco_> Xriveryk, yo solo he usado virtualbox y me va bien, si quieres soporte usb bajate el DEB de la web de virtualbox
<Xriveryk> fosco_, cual virtual box??
<fosco_> si
<d0lph1n> yarinse, a qué te refieres con SG?
<yarinse> d0lph1n, lo de foro soporte, yo tengo mis dudas. Aqui ya ha habido dos ocaciones que he buscado solucion a algo y termino termino buscando en SG= san google. Y las soluciones son totamente contradictorias a las que aqui ofrecen y funciona SG.
<Xriveryk> fosco_, pero exiten varias versones... sun, oracle etc.... cual me recomiendas?
<fosco_> Xriveryk, virtualbox es de oracle, bajate los paquetes deb de virtualbox.org
<yarinse> Si de verdad fuese un sitio de soporte, ayuda entonces, a problemas conocidos indicar el paste y su solucion. Pero se enzarsan en unas discusiones no se.... quizas tenga mala percepcion de este canal.
<yarinse> otra cosa que me llama la atencion.... es que se cambian de nick despues de enrredar a un tio que a entrado a buscar solucion.... TLW
<yarinse> TLW = tocate los webos
<d0lph1n> yarinse, creo que tienes una mala percepción del canal
<d0lph1n> yarinse, si en algún momento no se te ha prestado atención es porque no se podía
<d0lph1n> yarinse, aquí solo vienen personas voluntarias sin ánimo de lucro
<d0lph1n> yarinse, y se intenta ayudar lo máximo que se pueda
<d0lph1n> yarinse, lo de los cambios de nick's son niñerías
<d0lph1n> yarinse, y las discusiones en las que se entran en este tema
<yarinse> d0lph1n, no es un problema de poder, es un problema de meter falsas soluciones. Si no sabes, no ayudes pues jodes mas al que ya lo esta.
<d0lph1n> yarinse, es lo mejor para aprender
<d0lph1n> yarinse, no son falsas soluciones
<d0lph1n> yarinse, es casi imposible
<d0lph1n> yarinse, por no decir imposible
<d0lph1n> yarinse, que una persona que no sabe NADA de tu ordenador
<d0lph1n> yarinse, con una explicación tuya
<d0lph1n> yarinse, sepa como está tu ordenador
<yarinse> el problema que he tenido con el grub se sabe desde la version ubuntu 6.04 TLW
<d0lph1n> yarinse, a ver, cual es el problema
<arp-> ?
<d0lph1n> yarinse, el del link?
<d0lph1n> yarinse, ese es el problema? o te refieres a otro
<yarinse> jooooo ya lo puse anteriormete, este es el problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646304
<yarinse> y se conoce desde la version 6.04 tlw
<d0lph1n> y eso te ha pasado cuando has hecho qué
<d0lph1n> como el del foro? instalar una máquina virtual?
<yarinse> d0lph1n, dejalo.
<d0lph1n> yarinse, ¿por?
<arp-> ?
<yarinse> los pastebin no son solo para no fastidiar el dialogo en el canal, tambien sirven de bilblioteca de problemas y soluciones que simplifican y no redundan en soluciones.
<hashashin> nas
<arp-> digo.. el problema exactamente cual es?
<d0lph1n> hola hashashin
<d0lph1n> arp entra en el link
<arp-> que viene supuestamente desde la 6
<d0lph1n> no le arranca Ubuntu
<arp-> aja...
<arp-> y bueno.. pero yo tengo maquinas con Win de 64 y ubuntu 64
<d0lph1n> supongo que despues de instalar una máquina virtual
<arp-> y muchas distros mas a la vez
<arp-> y no tengo ningun problema
<d0lph1n> yo creo que es problema de la máquina virtual
<d0lph1n> que cambia cierto parámetro
<d0lph1n> para poder usar el lector de cd's
<arp-> la maquina virtual cambia parametros de grub
<arp-> ?
<arp-> para quel o haria?
<d0lph1n> del inicio del sistema
<arp-> yo uso maquinas virtuales
<arp-> y no tengo problema
<arp-> VirtualBox, Vmware
<d0lph1n> tú, pero él si
<arp-> nunca me jodieron nada
<d0lph1n> ya, pero al del hilo y supuestamente a él también
<arp-> um
<arp-> hay que ver el contexto del problema
<d0lph1n> exacto
<d0lph1n> pero es algo que a él no le cabe en la cabeza
<d0lph1n> se piensa que sabemos la solución a todo
<arp-> y ser mas inteligente a la hora de determinar el problema
<yarinse> d0lph1n,  no tienes idea .... por ahi no andan los tiros... dejalo mejor. El problema son las personas, ciertas personas de que entran en este canal...
<d0lph1n> yarinse, de tú problema ya sé que no tengo ni idea
<d0lph1n> yarinse, si no nos das datos.... :)
<arp-> yarinse por empezar el que esta entre el monitor y la silla, sos vos. no nosotros. pasa primero por vos como encares un problema y su posible solucion. EL canal no tiene la obligacion de solucionartelo, si el compromiso diario de ayudarte en esa posible solucion
<yarinse> toma datos, lo que le paso a este, me paso a mi y a muchos desde la version 6.04 pero el problema esta en no leer los link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646304
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> que ubuntu tenes?
<yarinse> ver link... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646304
<arp-> 10.10 x64?
<arp-> no me importa el link... quiero empezar de 0
<arp-> no centrarme en algo ya hecho y probado
<yarinse> da igual si es x64 o la x86
<arp-> quiero sabe rel contexto
<arp-> no si es igual 1+1 o 2+2
<d0lph1n> cual es la arquitectura yarinse ?
<arp-> que software de maquina virtual usas
<arp-> ?
<arp-> y version...
<yarinse> no es makina virtual... cuando se instala un grub en una maquina virtual? no sabeis de que hablais..... y lo que hacen es confundir a la gente y auyentarla de ubuntu.
<arp-> ....
<arp-> dios mio
<yarinse> pareciera que les paga win para estar en este canal haciendo el reverso.
<arp-> yarinse entonces sos vos el tonto que entras aca a preguntar algo que es obvio para vos que ya sabes arreglarlo
<arp-> xD
<yarinse> supone un grave problema o la vision se cansa al leer el link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646304
<arp-> yarinse no vengas con tonos superadores
<yarinse> pos no se arreglarlo aun....
<yarinse> fijate, tu, ya aparecen los insultos. a la m las soluciones.....
<arp-> aqui nadie te insulto
<arp-> no inventes
<yarinse> pos ya podrias quitar la frase tonto....
<yarinse> hay gente que disfruta fastidiandole el ubuntu a otros....
<d0lph1n_> vaya, parece que mi netbook no se lleva bien con los test de stress :)
<arp-> yarinse a mi me parece que perdiste la pasiencia con ubuntu
<arp-> y hechas culpas ajenas
<hashashin> se puede quitar pulseaudio igual que en las versiones anteriores? osea valen los mismos howtos? pa natty
<RaJiL> hola
<n-iCe> hola
<Rose> Hola!
<RaJiL> una pregunta, sabeis si va bien ndiswrapper con la Alfa network AWUS036H usb rtl8187?
<n-iCe> UHM
<n-iCe> Esa tarjeta inalámbrica debe estar super soportada por el kernel
<n-iCe> Dudo necesites usar la porquería de nsidwrapper
<n-iCe> De hecho estoy por comprar esa tarjeta
<RaJiL> es que parece que no va como en windows
<RaJiL> tiene picos la conexión
<n-iCe> Ubuntu 11.04?
<RaJiL> si
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> Checaste los drivers?
<n-iCe> Los drivers adicionales y no salió ninguno?
<RaJiL> adicionales?
<RaJiL> linux backports?
<fosco_> RaJiL, no, sistema - administracion - controladores adicionales
<RaJiL> ahh
<RaJiL> si si
<RaJiL> no aparece ninguno
<jguevara> Buenos dias, alguien podría indicarme como arreglo un problema que tengo al abrir lugares >> música, imagenes, videos, etc... se abre automáticamente con el reproductor de videos Totem.. Como podría solucionarlo? Gracias!
<mimecar> ¿que has modificado en el sistema antes del fallo?
<jguevara> No lo se mimecar, acabo de llegar a casa y está asi!
<mimecar> había un comando para reiniciar la configuración de gnome, pero no lo tengo a mano ahora
<simonbcn> hola
<jguevara> ok mimecar, ya me pongo a buscarlo! Gracias!!
<fosco_> !hi
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<simonbcn> tengo un par de dudas con la compilación del kernel git de Ubuntu
<mimecar> fosco_: ¿te acuerdas como se restauraba gnome a su configuración por defecto? (con gconf)
<simonbcn> a ver si alguien puede ayudarme (gracias por adelantado)
<simonbcn> es la primera vez que uso el chat para dudas de este tipo
<jguevara> mimecar, gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /
<simonbcn> explico la primera duda
<fosco_> es un poco agresivo ese gconftool
<mimecar> simonbcn: si compilas tu mismo el kernel, las actualizaciones de drivers de nvidia / ati las tendrás que poner a mano,m lo sabes?
<mimecar> jguevara: puedes usar el comando de gosto
<mimecar> fosco
<mimecar> pero tendrás que reconfigurar gnome
<jguevara> Quedaría como defecto, no mimecar ?
<mimecar> si
<arp-> desinstala toten con purge
<fosco_> jguevara, si
<arp-> y proba abrir los Lugares
<mimecar> arp-: eso no resuelve el problema
<arp-> a ve que pasa
<arp-> y luego lo vuelve a instalar
<arp-> ....
<arp-> es menos que desconfigurar todo gnome
<simonbcn> @mimecar, bueno, uso DKMS y un PPA para los ultimos drives de NVidia
<simonbcn> así es mucho más sencillo
<mimecar> simonbcn: eso no es twiter, no uses @
<mimecar> simonbcn: tendrás que añadir a mano los drivers a tu kernel
<simonbcn> ¿qué uso entonces?
<mimecar> con el nick es suficiente
<jguevara> O.o aplique >> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset / >> y ahora no me salen los paneles! :/
<simonbcn> mimecar: ok. No tengo ningún problema con los drivers.
<luis__> saludos
<luis__> me acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> jguevara: ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<simonbcn> ¿se debería actualizar el paquete linux-libc-dev a la versión del kernel instalado o dejar la original del ubuntu instalado?
<luis__> como activo compiz? alguien me podria ayudar por favor
<fosco_> jguevara, cierra y abre sesion
<fosco_> luis__, compiz ya va activado, si quieres configurar sus efectos usa ccsm
<simonbcn> en mi caso uso Ubuntu Lucid pero el kernel es el 2.6.38-... del git de Ubuntu
<jguevara> ok fosco_ , haré entonces un reboot porque no me sale ningún panel! Vuelvo en un momento...
<mimecar> simonbcn: usa la del sistema, si no compila tendrás que poner la otra
<fosco_> simonbcn, necesitas compilar el kernel por algo en especial?
<simonbcn> fosco_, bueno, usando el de Lucid es una versión bastante antigua para un entorno de escritorio
<simonbcn> además la 2.6.38 trae el añadido del sched_autogrup
<fosco_> no veo la necesidad de compilar el kernel
<fosco_> si quieres un entorno actualizado es mejor actualizar la distribucion entera
<simonbcn> y lo compilo para mi procesador, activo PREEMPT y 1000Hz
<fosco_> ok, como veas
<simonbcn> fosco_, no lo veo así y no es lo mismo un kernel generico que uno personalizado para la maquina destino, no crees?
<mimecar> simonbcn: no hay tanta diferencia
<fosco_> simonbcn, yo he hecho muchas pruebas y realmente no se consigue gran cosa
<kelvinproox> mimecar, continúo abriendo lugares y se abre con el totem :/
<simonbcn> yo creo que sí, por lo menos la suficiente para que valga la pena una pequeña inversión de tiempo (realmente no es mucha faena una vez lo tienes automatizado)
<mimecar> kelvinproox: el comando pone la configuración por defecto
<mimecar> ¿has perdido la personalización que tenías con gnome?
<kelvinproox> si mimecar, quedo como "recién instalado", cambió hasta el wallpaper!
<mimecar> TrueNhero: no deberías conectar como root
<simonbcn> pero vuelvo al tema, linux-libc-dev es , según el synaptic: "This package provides userspaces headers from the Linux kernel.  These headers are used by the installed headers for GNU glibc and other system libraries."
<simonbcn> la descripción especifica que tiene relación directa con el kernel, por eso pregunto si debería actualizarlos instalando los del kernel que compilo.
<fosco_> simonbcn, si lo vas a compilar puedes poenr la q quieras
<simonbcn> Pues no acabo de entenderlo, los paquetes dev de Ubuntu dependen directamente de esta libreria, lo que me indica que cuando compilo algo (que no sea el kernel) usa estas librerias para generar el ejecutable, no?
<fosco_> libc-dev debe estar en consonancia con los headers del kernel para compilar otras aplicaciones
<fosco_> si no es así te da un mensaje de aviso y no continua la compilacion, pero si estás compilando el kernel ya estás creando los headers a medida de tus librerias
<mimecar> ten cuidado si instalas otra versión de libc, es crítica del sistema
<arp-> che.. probaron actualizar de 10.10 a 11.04?
<fosco_> personalmente no creo que valga la pena nada de todo esto, pero veo que lo tienes muy claro
<fosco_> arp-, si
<arp-> y que tal
<arp-> algun error por el metodo de actualizacion?
<fosco_> la actualización funcionó bien
<fosco_> ninguno
<arp-> ok
<arp-> la velocidad, igual?
<fosco_> a menos que consideres unity un error ;)
<arp-> jaja
<fosco_> velocidad aproximadamente igual, sí
<arp-> ok
<arp-> dejo el 1010
<arp-> ni me preocupo entonces
<simonbcn> si no valiese la pena, ¿qué sentido tiene entonces crear un kernel con estas opciones para hacerlo más adecuado para uno u otro entorno?
<simonbcn> por otro lado, he leído que el driver NVidia se lleva mejor con un kernel configurado a 1000Hz
<arp-> yo tengo un kernel compilado a gusto
<mimecar> compilado a 1000 Hz ?
<simonbcn> aparte puedes quitar cosas que no necesitas y lo haces  un poco más ligero
<arp-> 1000hz?????
<fosco_> simonbcn, no intento dar verdades absolutas, solo he dado mi opinion, si quieres compilarlo adelante
<arp-> que es eso de los 1000hz
<arp-> ?
<mimecar> simonbcn: ten un live cd a mano cuando lo pruebes
<simonbcn> fosco_, y yo doy mi opinión sobre que sí vale la pena compilarlo. Tampoco era esta mi pregunta. Sobre si vale o no la pena compilarlo he escuchado de todo, así que al final he optado por tomar mi propia decisión.
<arp-> fosco_ que es eso de los 1000hz
<arp-> ?
<mimecar> simonbcn: entonces empieza a compilar
<fosco_> ni idea
<mimecar> si falla algo ya te avisará
<simonbcn> arp- es un parametro del kernel: CONFIG_HZ_1000
<arp-> no nunca lo vi
<arp-> es nuevo eso?
<arp-> yo tengo un 26.32
<arp-> lo comipile en su momento
<simonbcn> arp- nuevo!? o_O no, en absoluto.
<arp-> nunca vi eso ni en una guia de kernel
<arp-> sera que no es muy usado
<arp-> de que se trata ?
<simonbcn> puedes echar un vistazo en http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/HZ_1000.html
<arp-> a ver
<simonbcn> y te aseguro que entornos de escritorio sí es muy usado.
<arp-> yo parchie el kernel con un parche que venia
<arp-> eso si
<simonbcn> "1000 Hz is the preferred choice for desktop systems and other systems requiring fast interactive responses to events."
<arp-> va no el kernel
<mimecar> simonbcn: el kernel de ubuntu no tendrá esa opción activada? (si vale la pena)
<arp-> si no un scrip que mete
<arp-> en el bashrc unas lineas
<arp-> para los kernel de 64bit
<kelvinproox> mimecar, ya resolví, soy jguevara! aquí la solución >> http://portal.civila.com/flako/no-puedo-abrir-directorios-del-menu-lugares-en-ubuntu
<simonbcn> mimecar, no, viene con la velocidad más baja
<kelvinproox> Gracias!
<arp-> note mas velocidad en lo que es multimedia
<mimecar> kelvinproox: que cambio has hecho?
<arp-> sera lo mismo que vos me decis?
<kelvinproox> mimecar, edité el archivo mimeapps.list que está en .local/share/applications
<simonbcn> arp- no sé de qué script hablas ni lo que hace
<mimecar> ok
<simonbcn> esta es la configuración por defecto del kernel 2.6.38 de Ubuntu: CONFIG_HZ_100=y
<simonbcn> es la que viene por defecto para todos los kernel genericos de ubuntu
<mimecar> entonces a compilar y que te funcione
<simonbcn> pero si ya he compilado y me funciona. Hace meses que lo hago así sin problemas.
<simonbcn> Esa no es mi duda.
<simonbcn> Ya lo he explicado.
<simonbcn> Mi duda es sobre el paquete linux-libc-dev y la conveniencia de actualizarlo en función del kernel instalado
<simonbcn> o dejar el inicial de la distro?
<Tiffon> entonces simonbcn si ya lo has compilado, mi pregunta es: lo recomiendas, se nota algo con ese cambio?
<Tiffon> nas gente
<Tiffon> como estamos
<mimecar> si no te hace falta, deja el de la distribución
<simonbcn> mimecar, pero es que se usa para compilar otros paquetes, ya que todos los paquetes dev dependen de él.
<mimecar> ¿te hace falta moficarlo?
<mimecar> modificarlo
<simonbcn> peudo compilar otros programas usando el actual, pero quizás debería actualizarlo.
<simonbcn> Tiffon, es cuestión de que lo compruebes tú mismo. Depende del uso que le des a la maquina.
<mimecar> si no es obligatorio para alguna aplicación deja el del sistema
<simonbcn> Si usas nvidia es mejor compilarlo usando uno de 1000Hz
<simonbcn> como ejemplo teneis los kernel de liquorix y su configuración optimizada para entornos de escritorio.
<mimecar> simonbcn: si esa opción ya está activada en los kernels de ubuntu no consigues mejores
<simonbcn> mimecar, ¿qué opción?
<mimecar> esa de 1000Hz
<fosco_> está a 250 en ubuntu, aunque desconozco q efecto puede tener cambiarlo
<simonbcn> pero si acabo de decir hace un rato que no está activada, que tiene la de CONFIG_HZ_100=y
<simonbcn> 250? Qué Ubuntu y kernel usas?
<mimecar> si tiene "y" está activada
<fosco_> 10.10
<simonbcn> mimecar, es un 100 no 1000!
<mimecar> ok
<simonbcn> además hay otras opciones interesantes para optimizarlo: como indicar la CPU para que aproveche todo el potencial de la misma
<simonbcn> y lo de CONFIG_PREEMPT
<Tiffon> entonces ya puestos en optimizacion, no es mejor compilar todos los paquetes al estilo gentoo
<Tiffon> digo yo, ya puestos, buf buf buf que pereza x)
<simonbcn> This option reduces the latency of the kernel when reacting to real-time or interactive events by allowing a low priority process to be preempted even if it is in kernel mode executing a system call. This allows applications to run more reliably even when the system is under load.
<simonbcn> Say Y here if you are building a kernel for a desktop, embedded or real-time system. Say N if you are unsure.
<simonbcn> Tiffon, también se podría usar Arch. Depende de cada uno, para mi eso ya sería demasiado pesado. Me conformo con el kernel (que es el nucleo del Linux, no lo olvides) y poco más.
<Tiffon> Yo si me permitis que lo comente, ya estoy demasiado mayor para estas compilaciones, sobre todo gentoo/arch ,.....
<Tiffon> jijijijij xD
<simonbcn> Tiffon, compilar el kernel no es dificil. Lleva su tiempo, pero es tiempo de compilación y creo que compensa.
<mimecar> simonbcn: no hay tanta diferencia
<Tiffon> Respeto tu opinion, me parece muy bien.
<mimecar> y compilando dejas de tener actualizaciones automáticas
<simonbcn> mimecar, depende de muchos factores. Lo mejor es probarlo uno mismo. En mi caso, creo que compensa.
<mimecar> si que depende, pero en casos muy concretos
<Osmodivs> Hola. en el tutorial de Ubuntu me dicen que haga esto para poner una imagen en el menu GRUB: The GRUB 2 splash images are controlled by the WALLPAPER line in /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme. Open this file for editing as root and find this line:    WALLPAPER="/usr/share/images/desktop-base/moreblue-orbit-grub.png" pERO NO encuentro la linea en ese lugar que me indica  http://pastebin.com/V0XgRmA3  y aparte no tengo ninguna carpeta "desktop-base, pero si
<Osmodivs>  tengo imagenes en /usr/share/images/grub
<mimecar> el beneficio de un aumento pequeño en la velocidad no compensa perder las actualizaciones
<simonbcn> mimecar, el de un entorno de escritorio con drivers propietarios es uno de esos casos.
<mimecar> automáticas
<simonbcn> mimecar, actualizaciones automaticas, ¿cuales?
<Osmodivs> Lo que quiero saber es que linea modificar para tener una imagen en el GRUB
<mimecar> las que aplica ubuntu cuando salen correcciones al kernel
<mimecar> si compilas uno tu, está fuera del control de apt
<simonbcn> sí, pero es que compilo el último kernel de Ubuntu no uno viejo. Para compilar uno viejo, no me molesto.
<mimecar> compilas el ultimo kernel
<simonbcn> Yo por ejemplo uso Ubuntu Lucid pero con un kernel 2.6.38
<mimecar> dentro de una semana sale un fallo de seguridad y lo parchean
<simonbcn> el del git de ubuntu
<mimecar> tienes que compilar de nuevo el kernel
<mimecar> (aunque sea una sola parte)
<simonbcn> claro, pero es un proceso automatizado con un script
<simonbcn> y solo requiere tiempo de máquina, poco más
<mimecar> git es un control de versiones, puedes tener código correco y código con fallos
<simonbcn> es el mismo kernel que están usando en Natty.
<MarioMey> Buenos días (tardes).
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo linkeo archivos?
<simonbcn> cada rama del git del kernel está asociado a una versión de Ubuntu concreta
<simonbcn> echa un vistazo (si quieres) a este enlace: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/KernelGitGuide
<mimecar> en natty no sacan versión del kernel con cada aportación que hacen al kernel
<fosco_> MarioMey, ln -s
<MarioMey> fosco_: gracias... ¿por ejemplo, /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so ->  /usr/lib/libGL.so ?
<simonbcn> mimecar, la versión de Natty estable acaba de salir hace poco más de un mes
<fosco_> ln -s archivo enlace
<simonbcn> pero antes de salir la estable, todas las betas tenian kernels diferentes
<simonbcn> y saldrán más versiones a medida que el git se actualiza
<simonbcn> ten en cuenta, que el kernel 2.6.38 es ya "estable" y va por la versión 5 en  kernel.org
<simonbcn> fosco_, acabo de comprobarlo y el kernel generico por defecto de Ubuntu 10.10 está a 100Hz: CONFIG_HZ_100=y
<MarioMey> fosco_: ¿ls -s archivo-real nuevo-enlace?
<fosco_> #CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set
<MarioMey> Ya se que es una pregunta tonta...., perodón.
<fosco_> CONFIG_HZ_250=y
<fosco_> MarioMey, si
<MarioMey> Gracias.
<d0lph1n_> buen fin de semana :)
<simonbcn> fosco_, ¿qué paquete linux-image-... tienes instalado?
<simonbcn> aun así de 250 a 1000...
<fosco_> 2.6.35-25.44
<simonbcn> fosco_, me refiero a si es generic, server, etc...
<fosco_> generic
<MarioMey> fosco_: me dice que "no se puede acceder a " y me dice el enlace, o sea, el segundo que puse.
<simonbcn> Pues algo no me cuadra, porque el oficial de Maverick es ahora 2.6.35.28.36 (http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=maverick&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image)
<MarioMey> "no existe el fichero o directorio"
<simonbcn> ¿Seguro que tienes instalada la oficial?
<MarioMey> Perdón, fue un error mío.
<MarioMey> Usé "ls"... que no se qué significa.
<Osmodivs> Ahora no puedo renombrar un archivo.... root@Djiin:/usr/share/images/grub# rename Grub Splash Screen.png  TuxScreen.png
<Osmodivs> Bareword "Grub" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<Osmodivs> ¿A que se debe esto?
<jamesjedimaster> Osmodivs: y si usas mv?
<Osmodivs> jamesjedimaster, Lo intentare
<jamesjedimaster> Osmodivs: como esta fuera de tu $HOME, seguramente tendras que usar sudo
<luis_> como quito unity de ubuntu 11.04
<luis_> quiero un dock normal con gnome
<mimecar> luis_: cierra sesión y elige gnome clásico
<luis_> gracias
<biker> tengo una preguntaaa
<biker> :P
<biker> unity es un desktop environment?
<mimecar> no, solo un gestor de ventanas
<bleezer> hablan de ubuntu 11.04
<Braiam> !unit
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'unit'.
<Braiam> !unit
<Braiam> !unityy
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'unityy'.
<Braiam> !unity
<kubot> Unity es un shell para GNOME, pero no es GNOME Shell. Mira http://unity.ubuntu.com y http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ para más información (en inglés). Tienes una pregunta, ve a http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Braiam> no quería porner la y :P
<dandoc> buena tarde
<luis_> nome funciona bien unity
<bleezer> alguien sabe de un emulador de NDS para linux
<luis_> por eso queria quitarlo
<luis_> cuando cambie las opciones de compiz
<luis_> puff
<luis_> se volvio un caos
<mimecar> luis_: selecciona gnome clásico
<Braiam> !calsico | luis_
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'calsico'.
<biker> osea que sigue en el ubuntu 11.04 sigue siendo gnome,., solo que con otro shell?
<Braiam> !clasico | luis_
<kubot> luis_: La interfaz por defecto en Ubuntu 11.04 es !Unity. Puedes volver al la vista regular de !Gnome saliendo de sesión y haciendo clic en tu nombre de usuario, en la pantalla de Sesión al fondo de la pantalla selecciona Ubuntu Clásico
<mimecar> biker: si
<biker> mimecar, disculpa mi indiorancia,., pero qué es el shell? es la primera vez que escucho eso
<biker> para mi el shell es como la terminal :P
<mimecar> unity es un gestor de ventanas
<Braiam> que usa compiz
<biker> mimecar, aaa ok WM
<gCostanza> !compiz
<kubot> Compiz Fusion es un manejador de ventanas 3D. Si usas KDE4 se recomienda usar los efectos de kwin en lugar de instalar compiz. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compiz_Fusion
<luis_> y porque no se usa el gnome shell?
<biker> sí se que es un windows manager
<luis_> dberia ser mas estable
<mimecar> luis_: ubuntu ha elegido usar unity
<biker> y nop,., no uso compiz,., uso el kdm
<Braiam> s/ubuntu/canonical
<gCostanza> que quiere decir 's/bla/blabla' ?
<gCostanza> quiero decir la expresion
<biker> gracias
<mimecar> "sustituye"
<gCostanza> ok
<mimecar> luis_: gnome shell y unity son incompatibles
<Braiam> ya lo estabá escribiendo D:
<dandoc> Oye Luis, fijate que instale el compiz-seting managment pero me desconfiguró todo
<dandoc> ahora logré habilitar unity
<Braiam> !ddc
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'ddc'.
<Braiam> :/
<luis_> osea que canonical no quiere usar gnome3?
<dandoc> pero tengo errores, por ejemplo no puedo mover las ventanas
<dandoc> y el panel de arriba no se ve bien
<dandoc> tu sabes como restaurar mi configuración?
<mimecar> luis_: hasta la 11.10 no lo pondrán
<mimecar> dandoc: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<dandoc> quiero derlo como esta antes
<dandoc> 11.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones hasta ahora mismo?
<dandoc> me arrepiento de haber configurado el cubo
<jamesjedimaster> canonical y gnome estan de pleito
<erAbuelo> buenas
<jamesjedimaster> pero eso es tema del canal offtopic
<dandoc> los botones de maximizar , minimizar y cerrar ya no aparecen en el panel de arriba
<mimecar> jamesjedimaster: no hay pleito, canonicas elige unity y otras distribuciones gnome-shell
<luis_> como instalo globalmenu en ubuntu classic 11.04?
<mimecar> dandoc: no estas usando gnome 3 verdad?
<erAbuelo> unity existe fuera de ubuntu ?
<mimecar> erAbuelo: si lo instalas si
<erAbuelo> mimecar: como paquete ?
<mimecar> si
<erAbuelo> pues no lo veo ni para arch ni para debian
<erAbuelo> seguire investigando
<mimecar> dandoc: ¿no has instalado gnome 3 verdad?
<dandoc> no,
<mimecar> menos mal
<dandoc> solo quería configurar el cubo
<dandoc> y seguir con el mismo entorno de escritorio
<mimecar> puedes seleccionar gnome clásico en el login
<dandoc> no puedo mover las ventanas
<mimecar> no he usado mucho unity
<luis_> ahh
<luis_> para mover las ventanas instala ccsm
<luis_> y en la configuracion de compiz activa mover ventanas
<gCostanza> dandoc, para devolver a la configfuracion por defecto de compiz e unity ; gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 && unity --reset
<joseefrainpb> hola a todos
<dandoc> Exelente, funcionó
<dandoc> Gracias
<dandoc> ya restaré
<dandoc> Gracias gCostanza
<Guest22466> hola
<Guest22466> en ubuntu quize instalar los controladores adicionales para mi tarjeta grafica Nvidia pero me marca error
<mimecar> ¿que error te da?
<Guest22466> cuando le doy activar dice SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<mimecar> cierra las ventanas que tengas abiertas del centro de software
<Guest22466> no tengo ninguna abierta
<Guest22466> solo la terminal
<mimecar> ¿estas instalando o actualizando programas?
<Guest22466> el mismo error me dio cuando quize actualizar y opr eso estoy actualizando con la terminal
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Guest22466> 1104
<mimecar> pon la salida de => sudo lsof /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Guest22466> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604192/
<mimecar> sudo killall 2533
<mimecar> pon las actualizaciones
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest22466> ya casi termino de actualizar
<Guest22466> hay forma de instalar los controladores nvidia desde la terminal?
<mimecar> sin saber el nombre del paquete no
<Guest22466> ok ya termino
<Guest22466> aho q dices q haga?
<fosco_> buenas
<Guest22466> oye le volvi a dar y ahora si ya esta descargandolos
<gCostanza> killall funciona con las PID?
<mimecar> Guest22466: pon todas las actualizaciones
<mimecar> gCostanza: si
<gCostanza> o.O voy a probar
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> como puedo acceder a una memoria que si me aparece en la terminal haciendo lsusb, pero no me deja entrar a ella?
<arp-> esta reconocida como usb
<arp-> pero enes que ver si esta montada
<mimecar> ¿que error te da al montarla?
<Souchiro> de hecho, no me aparece en el escritorio o en donde salen los dispositivos de alamacenamienti
<arp-> revisa en /media
<Souchiro> ninguno
<mimecar> ¿el sistema lo monta?
<Guest22466> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604196/
<Souchiro> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0951:1625 Kingston Technology
<arp-> Shiraishi
<Souchiro> no, no lo monta
<mimecar> Souchiro: eso no quiere decir que lo monte
<arp-> revisa la carpeta /media
<arp-> o subi a pastebin
<Souchiro> no, lo monta, pero si lo detecta
<arp-> el resultado de pones: mount
<arp-> en la terminal
<mimecar> montalo a mano
<Souchiro> como?
<gCostanza> :/ no me funciona si pongo las PID con el killall me dice 'proceso no econtrado'
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/dispositivo /media/memoria
<Souchiro> pero, no aparece
<mimecar> Souchiro: lo tienes que montar tu
<Souchiro> es mas, ni en equipo aparece
<mimecar> crea la carpeta memoria
<arp-> ...
<mimecar> Souchiro: ni lo hará
<Souchiro> tonx?
<mimecar> (21:08:56) mimecar: Souchiro: lo tienes que montar tu
<Souchiro> aver....
<Souchiro>  /media/2bick
<Souchiro> y no aparece
<mimecar> imposible que ese sea tu dispositivo
<Souchiro> tonx?
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> sudo cat /proc/partitions
<Souchiro> es que no me dicen vien el nombre de la memoria
<mimecar> y mira que dispositivo real existe
<Souchiro> aver...
<Souchiro> segun io es el sdd
<Souchiro> por que el sda sdb y sdc son los hds
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/2Ni6bEZT
<mimecar> si fuera sdd te has quedado sin memoria
<mimecar> quita la memoria y pon de nuevo el comando
<Souchiro> o.o
<mimecar> para comprobar si es sdd
<Souchiro> okas
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> no aparece
<Souchiro> sdd
<mimecar> entonces es sdd
<mimecar> has perdido los datos como mínimo
<Souchiro> y que puedo hacer para recuperarla?
<Souchiro> weno, formatearla
<mimecar> no lo se, si no has modificado particiones será un error físico
<Souchiro> a ver si asi
<mimecar> no tienes ni particiones
<Souchiro> en los hds si
<mimecar> pero en la memoria no
<Souchiro> nop
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> ah el partition magic si lo reconose
<Souchiro> digo
<Souchiro> el gparted
<Souchiro> xD
<mimecar> Souchiro: ¿seguro que te reconoce particiones?
<TheKernel> buenas
<Enlil> hola
<Enlil> estoy instalando un ubuntu
<Enlil> con el cd
<Souchiro> si mimecar
<Enlil> y ya tenía un ubuntu anterior
<Souchiro> me dice que esta sin asignar
<Enlil> y lo que quiero es saber como puedo hacer a la hora
<Enlil> de asignar espacio en disco
<Enlil> porque yo tengo de antes una partición / y una /home
<Souchiro> no no se si te refieres a esto que me dice
<Enlil> y no sé como hacerlo
<Souchiro> Se necesita una tabla de particiones antes de poder añadir particiones. Para crear una tabla de particiones nueva elija el elemento del menú: Dispositivo --> Crear tabla de particiones.
<Enlil> tengo que crearla nueva?
<mimecar> Enlil: tienes un backup de tus datos?
<Enlil> sí
<mimecar> Souchiro: si está sin asignar has perdido los datos
<Enlil> pero no querría borrar el /home
<Enlil> aunque ya tengo el backup
<mimecar> Enlil: si ya tienes ubuntu, por que no actualizas?
<Souchiro> tonx formateare, pero me dice que para crear la tabla de particiones debo seleccionar una como extencion
<Enlil> porque vengo de una versión antigua
<Souchiro> la que sta como default es la de msdos
<Enlil> y porque al hacerlo de manera limpia da menos problemas
<mimecar> Souchiro: si no has modificado la tabla de particiones ese disco esta dañado
<mimecar> Enlil: desde que versión?
<Enlil> 9.10
<Souchiro> entonces? que hago?
<gCostanza> enlil, no, para instalar una nueva version de ubuntu y conservar /home , haz lo siguiente, asigna / a la particion donde tenias / y seleciona formatear , y asigna /home sobre la particion donde tenias /home, ! NO formatees o perderas todos tus datos
<mimecar> Enlil: en la instalación, cuando selecciones home no formatees
<Enlil> ahora mismo estoy en la parte de asignar espacio
<Enlil> y le doy a formatear a /?
<Enlil> por cierto... me sale una opción
<Enlil> abajo
<Souchiro> o.o
<Enlil> que dice "Device boot loader installation"
<Enlil> y no sé donde tiene que ir
<mimecar> Enlil: eso está después de la selección de las particiones
<SadlyMistaken> disculpen, veo que hay un programa que se llama SHOTWELL, que en la web dice estar por la version 0.9.3 y yo tengo instalada la 0.7.1 ¿Cómo hago para actualizarla?
<Enlil> mimecar, estoy en "asignar espacio en disco"
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: solo puedes descargando el binario
<mimecar> Enlil: ¿que versión de ubuntu estas poniendo?
<Enlil> con mis tres particiones ( /, /home y  swap)
<Enlil> 11.04
<SadlyMistaken> pero.. desinstalo el otro, y entonces descargo el binario y lo instalo?
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: puedes dejar el otro
<Enlil> SadlyMistaken, pues echarle un vistazo al ppa ahora lo busco
<Enlil> aunque no parece estar para natty sólo para maverick
<mimecar> usar los mínimos ppa posibles
<SadlyMistaken> es que en la web no pone el ppa... :(
<SadlyMistaken> yo estoy en Maverick Enlil
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar bueno puedo usar ese ppa para actualizarlo, y luego quitar el ppa... sip? eso si es posible?
<Enlil> mimecar, no es la manera más segura de actualizar una aplicación?? en el sentido de que se acepta tener una versión reciente que puede ser inestable?
<mimecar> depende de las dependencias
<Enlil> https://launchpad.net/~yorba/+archive/ppa este es el ppa
<mimecar> Enlil: los repositorios de ppa no están controlados
<SadlyMistaken> entonces, Enlil, primero pongo esto: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yorba/ppa
<Enlil> sería simplemente por seguridad no?
<SadlyMistaken> actualizo el programa
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> cualquier persona puede crear un ppa
<mimecar> ubuntu no los controla
<Enlil> ok
<SadlyMistaken> y luego como quito el repositorio por terminal?
<Enlil> creo que se puede hacer en el centro se software
<Enlil> *de software, o bien en synaptic
<SadlyMistaken> bueno... ya veo que desconfias, pero es una aplicación que ya usa ubuntu como FIJA en maverick....
<Enlil> perdón orígenes del software aunque no sé si eso existe en maverick
<SadlyMistaken> Ah, ok  Enlil, gracias.
<SadlyMistaken> y para actualizar solo UNA aplicación, con poner sudo apt-get update shotwell, basta?
<mimecar> no
<SadlyMistaken> no?
<SadlyMistaken> como se hace para solo un programa?
<mimecar> apt-get update solo actualiza la información, no los paquetes
<SadlyMistaken> ah
<katarcis> es upgrade
<SadlyMistaken> upgrade si lo hace?
<SadlyMistaken> ok, pero poniendo detras el nombre del programa, actualiza SOLO ese programa?
<xangua> pon el ppa si quieres, si no quieres no
<Souchiro> ia pude mimecar gracias
<Souchiro> le di en msdos y de ahi cree la particion
<SadlyMistaken> digo yo que en el centro de software al introducir un nuevo ppa, podré elegir solo ver los programas que ofrece ese ppa... nop?
<Enlil> supongo
<Souchiro> en fat32
<SadlyMistaken> ajam... *vamos a probar.... me fiaré de ese ppa de la pagina oficial.. ya que shotwell es un programa que se adjuntó a Maverick en el CDLive..
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: ese ppa es oficial?
<Enlil> es oficial de la aplicación
<Enlil> shotwell
<SadlyMistaken> el que he puesto yo es el oficial de ese programa, que shotwell es un programa integrado en maverick y en natty tb
<mimecar> You can update your system with unsupported packages from           this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:yorba/ppa           to your system's Software Sources.
<fosco_> SadlyMistaken: para actualizar un solo paquete usa sudo apt-get install paquete
<SadlyMistaken> solo que la version en los CDlive es la 0.7.2 , y en la página ya van por la 0.9.3
<mimecar> no dan soporte de ese repositorio
<SadlyMistaken> fosco_, pero el paquete ya estaba "install"
<fosco_> eso da igual
<file_not_found4> ¿como hago para reinstalar los paneles y nautilus?
<xangua> !panels | file_not_found4
<kubot> file_not_found4: Si quieres reiniciar los paneles de gnome a como estaban despues de instalar. Haz esto « gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel ».
<fosco_> file_not_found4: los quieres reinstalar? o reiniciar su configuracion?
<file_not_found4> reiniciar su configuracion
<fosco_> en ese caso haz lo q dice kubot
<file_not_found4> y la de nautilus?
<fosco_> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/nautilus
<Enlil> mimecar, he elegido cada partición y le he asignado ext4 a / y a /home  y luego a la swap como área de intercambio   también he marcado los puntos de montaje  y para formatear el raíz y no el home   debería hacer algo más???
<Enlil> que pongo en "device for boot loader installation"??
<mimecar> el valor por defecto debería ser suficiente
<sancochito> saludos
<katarcis> sancochito, eres colombiano? xD
<sancochito> ¿qué le pasa a firefox 4 en natty narval? se queda atascado
<sancochito> no, español
<katarcis> mm
<sancochito> de canarias
<fosco_> sancochito: en mi caso va bien
<fosco_> es posible q se deba al plugin flash
<katarcis> alla comen sancocho? xd
<file_not_found4> y para cambiar el idioma de los paneles?
<fosco_> file_not_found4: el idioma de los paneles es el del sistema
<fosco_> sistema - administracion - soporte de idioma
<gCostanza> no, creo que comen san jacobos
<sancochito> pues si, lo que no se es si es igual a lo ustedes llaman sancochot
<sancochito> aqui es un plato con pescado y papas, aunque le ponen más cosas
<fzeta> ieep!
<Enlil> ahora mismo tengo marcada
<katarcis> mm aca no trae pescado
<Enlil> /dev/sda   osease
<sancochito> no sé que le pasa al firefox 4
<katarcis> entonces no es el mismo xd
<Enlil> todo el disco
<katarcis> Enlil, si ese es el disco o hda
<file_not_found4> esta en ingles pero el sistema en spanish
<sancochito> cuando funciona va como un tiro pero cuando se atasca no hay nada que hacer
<fosco_> file_not_found4: entra en el menu q te he dicho
<fosco_> a ver si te avisa q el idioma está incompleto
<file_not_found4> ok
<Enlil> tengo como opciones
<Enlil> /dev/sda
<Enlil> y luego sda1 sda4 y sda2
<Enlil> el sda1 es el raíz
<katarcis> esas son las particiones
<mimecar> el mbr va en sda
<fosco_> Enlil: si estamos hablando del boot loader usa /dev/sda
<Enlil> el sda4 es el home
<katarcis> Enlil, que estas haciendo?
<Enlil> y el sda4 windows miopia
<Enlil> fosco_, ok, gracias
<gCostanza> sancochito a mi firefox me consume mucha memoria/cpu , prueba otro navegador
<Enlil> estoy actualizando
<Enlil> en un disco que tiene
<sancochito> ya tengo opera y chrome
<Enlil> un /home y un raíz
<sancochito> van sin problemas, bueno chrome vuela
<katarcis> sancochito, mejor chromium
<Enlil> sí, mejor chromium
<sancochito> además, cuando cierro firefox4 se queda pululando por ahí
<sancochito> y tengo que cerrarlo desde top
<sancochito> raro raro raro
<sancochito> chromium vuela bajo :)
<xangua> prueba borrando la configuración de firefox, o moviéndola mejor; pruebas un nuevo perfil pro un rato a ver si anda bien sancochito
<Enlil> ok, instalando
<gCostanza> como borrar el historial/cache de firefox
<Enlil> sancochito, desde una terminal:   firefox --no-remote
<katarcis> firefox borra el historial gCostanza
<Enlil> gCostanza, ve a /home/usuario/.mozilla/firefox
<katarcis> bueno tambien.. xd
<Enlil> y leugo entras en tu perfil
<Enlil> y borras el caché
<sancochito> ¿pero eso lo hago con firefox andando o cuando esta cerrado?
<katarcis> cerrado
<sancochito> firefox --no-remote
<Enlil> sancochito, lo de firefox --no-remote puedes hacerlo cuando quieras
<gCostanza> ok, voy a probar
<sancochito> ok
<Enlil> pero para crear un nuevo perfil
<Enlil> no puedes usar a la vez en dos instancias el mismo perfil
<Enlil> te lo dice, de todas maneras
<sancochito> firefox --no-remote
<Enlil> sí
<Enlil> te da problemas?
<sancochito> se me queja de que hay una sesion abierta de firefox
<Enlil> sí, lo que tienes que hacer
<Enlil> es crear un nuevo perfil
<sancochito> y tengo que ir al menú de sistema y eliminarlo, puasj se parece a windows
<Enlil> ¿? no entendí, pero ese perfil es como por defecto y puedes probar si funciona bien tu firefox 4 o no
<Enlil> cuando tienes dos perfiles, con ese comando puedes abrir los dos
<Enlil> mmmm
<Enlil> primero tienes que crear un nuevo perfil
<Enlil> antes de poder hacerlo con firefox --no-remote
<Enlil> no sabía
<Enlil> ....
<sancochito> vamos a probar, me mola firefox
<Enlil> firefox -p
<mimecar> si el fallo lo provoca flash aunque uses otro perfil se mantendrá
<Enlil> sancochito, el procedimiento es    firefox -P  (mayúscula)   creas el perfil  y luego ya puedes con el no-remote
<Enlil> perdón por el malentendido
<Ashu> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar a mandar correos por telnet, por favor? El problema es que pongo "telnet server_smpt puerto", "EHLO hotmail.com", y al poner el AUTH PLAIN o apretar enter me dice: "MUST ISSUE A STARTTLS command first"
<mimecar> Ashu: tienes que usar tsl o ssh
<Ashu> mimecar: el caso es que pongo AUTH PLAIN y el email y la contraseña en base64 para usar TLS, pero me dice lo mismo
<sancochito> firefox --no-remote
<mimecar> no se si encontrarás un servidor de correo que te permita hacerlo por telnet
<Ashu> mimecar: mmm mchas gracias, bb
<Enlil> instalación terminada LOL  tendré la 11.04 por fin
<Enlil> bueno voy a ponerlo a punto
<Enlil> muchos saludos y gracias por la ayuda
<mimecar> Enlil: no instales gnome 3
<Enlil> ok
<Enlil> una pregunta se puede modificar el splash?
<Enlil> cada vez es más feo
<sancochito> ahora parece que pita, pero aún es pronto ¿cómo recupero los marcadores del otro usuario?
<Enlil> esos marcadores no se han borrado
<Enlil> pero puedes copiar los archivos
<Enlil> de uno a otro
<sancochito> ok
<Enlil> para que tengas los mismos marcadares
<sancochito> han desaparecido pero los copiaré
<Enlil> aunque te recomiendo que tengas cuidado
<Enlil> la carpeta es /home/usuario/.mozilla/firefox/
<Enlil> y ahí te tienes que aparecer dos carpetas
<Enlil> con nombres raros
<Enlil> y abre los archivos bobokmarsks
<Enlil> para comprobar cual es la carpeta antigua y cual la nueva
<gCostanza> enlil, en cuanto al splash te refieres a lo de plymouth?
<Enlil> sí
<Enlil> que raro, me manda al gnome clásico
<sancochito> arreglado, de momento
<Enlil> sancochito, me alegro que te funcionara
<sancochito> gracias y que Dios os lo pague con un hijo/a :D
<mimecar> Enlil: si no tienes aceleración 3d no puedes usar unity
<Enlil> antes tenía compiz con  muchos efectos
<gCostanza> checa este, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrvlgxqKVcE   esta en gnome-look http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Narwhals+Plymouth+Bootscreen?content=141461
<Enlil> osea que aceleración 3d soporta
<mimecar> que tuvieras antes no quiere decir que en una instalación nueva lo tengas
<Enlil> ok
<Enlil> la verdad, las ventanas son feísimas en el clásico
<mimecar> son iguales que en la versión anterior
<Enlil> será mi configuración entonces
<Enlil> porque parecen de windows 95
<mimecar> pon las actualizaciones y selecciona el estilo
<Enlil> ok
<dfcarlos> Hola!
<dfcarlos> xD
<Enlil> dfcarlos, hola
<Enlil> tarda bastante en iniciar unity...
<katarcis> unity aun no esta muy bien
<Enlil> que se abra el dash y a la vez el comando de ejecutar es normal??
<Enlil> cuando hago alt+f2
<Enlil> por cierto como accedo a los programas porque no puedo
<Enlil> me quedo con gnome
<fosco_> el cuadro ejecutar es una parte del dash
<fosco_> uy, se fue
<dfcarlos> una pregunta
<dfcarlos> tengo musica en español comprimida
<dfcarlos> pero cuando la intento descomprimir no puedo
<dfcarlos> Me tira un error de comando y eso...
<dfcarlos> averiguando un poco, creo que tenia que ver con lo de montar unidades en un tipo de codificacion o algo asi
<katarcis> es porque tienen tildes
<dfcarlos> Mmmm
<dfcarlos> Y como hago para descomprimirlos?
<dfcarlos> Creo que no se puede renombrarlos en el Rar mismo
<fosco_> renombra el archivo
<dfcarlos> Adentro del Rar?
<fosco_> no, el propio archivo.rar debe ser el q tiene tildes o caracteres extendidos
<dfcarlos> Mmmm
<dfcarlos> Voy a tener que hacer eso siempre con esos archivos?
<fosco_> tienes 3.000 de esos cada dia? ;)
<fosco_> yo no he encontrado otra forma
<point> cuando en el nombre del archivo hay caracteres extendidos no se permite la descomprecion
<point> toca renombrerlos?
<katarcis> a mi me deja des comprimirlos
<dfcarlos> Ya logre descomprimirlos
<katarcis> pero al momento de copiarlos o ejecutarlos
<katarcis> les tengo que cambiar el nombre
<dfcarlos> mmm
<dfcarlos> estoy haciendo eso
<dfcarlos> pero... me pongo a pensar
<dfcarlos> siempre voy a tener que hacer eso?
<point> peren hago un ensallito ya vuelvo
<dfcarlos> E descargado algunos reproductores... algunos no los reconocen otro si... como el Listen
<gkahn_> hola a todos, alguien tiene algun tuto de como poder instalar drupal en 10.04? he visto varios en la web pero solo me confunden...
<katarcis> que es drupal? xd
<gkahn_> es un cms al igual que joomla
<point> que es joomla?
<katarcis> aaaa
<katarcis> y porque no joomla?
<mimecar> katarcis: querrá hacerlo con drupal
<katarcis> mm
<mimecar> gkahn_: en la web de drupal te dicen como se instala
<gkahn_> voy a ver mimecar, una vez mas muchas gracias por tu orientacion
<dzup> en a web de drupal, no la de softonic   , como quisiera que softonic desaparesca
<Gus81> hola
<Gus81> alguien sabe como instaalr xmms en Ubuntu 10.04?
<Gus81> no estan los repositorios, y por lo que lei en google es algo complicado...
<fosco_> Gus81: xmms está obsoleto, usa audacious en su lugar
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install audacious
<point> apt-get instal xmms2
<dzup> !google ubuntu +xmms +10.04 +instalar
<kubot> Instalar XMMS en Ubuntu 10.04 | Datanoia: <http://www.datanoia.com/instalar-xmms-en-ubuntu-10-04.html>
<point> apt-get install xmms2 jeje me avia faltado una "l"
<dzup> :-( estoy aburrido
<dfcarlos> Alguien es musico aqui?
<dzup> !offtopic dfcarlos
<kubot> dfcarlos: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<dfcarlos> Queria preguntar porque al conectar mi guitarra
<dfcarlos> a la entrada
<dfcarlos> del microfono...
<dfcarlos> esta no suena
<Gus81> que es mejor Audacius o Xmms? No me adapto bien a la interface de Rhythmbox, estoy mas acostumbrado al winamp o al AIMP2 para windows y queria algo parecido para Ubuntu...
<dzup> dfcarlos: revisa alsamixer
<Gargadon> Gus81: y que tal audacious?
<fosco_> Gus81: si te gustaba winamp usa audacious
<Gargadon> xmms esta descontinuado
<kzman> hla
<stojabreak> hola!
<point> audacious ni tiene algun skin es que se ve feo
<kzman> como se llama el tema por defecto de ubuntu, es que se me borro al actualiazar a 11.04 :S?
<dfcarlos> Como puedo Activar mi tarjeta nvidia 5200
<dfcarlos> acabo de ver el ram
<dfcarlos> y aun sigue utilizando la memoria ram
<dfcarlos> como si tuviera activa una tarjeta de video integrada
<stojabreak> kzman
<stojabreak> se llama " ambiance "
<kzman> y el blanco?
<Gus81> point, por lo que estoy leyendo Audacius soporta skins de Winamp 2.x
<Gus81> ok, lo instalo... pero no lo encuentro en los repositorios... y no se como instalar bajando de la pagina :S
<dzup> dfcarlos: en una terminal abre: alsamixer   abre otra terminal y ejecuta: arecord|aplay       ...juega con alsamixer mientras tocas la guitarra en el jack del mic, en especial fijate en alsamixer si el mic esta muted.
<point> are el ensayo a ver que pasa
<point> voy a descargar uno y lo intentare poner
<dfcarlos> Listo
<fosco_> Gus81: sudo apt-get install audacious
<Gus81> fosco_, ok y en la pagina hay otro paquete de plugins, como se instalan?
<fosco_> los necesitas?
<Gus81> http://audacious-media-player.org/downloads
<Gus81> fosco_, no se, para que sirven...? son efectos de visualización y esas cosas?
<fosco_> si no lo sabes es q no los necesitas
<fosco_> no te compliques
<gCostanza> el paquete de plugins es necesario para que funcione audacious
<mimecar> gCostanza: las dependencias se instalan solas
<gCostanza> no lo entienedo
<mimecar> todo lo que necesite el programa se instala solo
<gCostanza> a si
<gkahn_> una consulta: alguno de ustedes sabe como deshabilitar que la barra espaciadora me lleve al fin de pagina en chromium?
<gkahn_> es extraño, puesto que en firefox no pasaba eso... pero veo que es una caracteristica del navegador y la verdad es bastante molesta... por google no he encontrado como deshabilitar esto...
<Osmodivs> ¿Como puedo hacer para bajar un video de Youtube, estoy tratando de darle asi:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdHbqGE1S8g  Pero solo baja una pagina HTML, yo quiero el video
<Crashbit> Osmodivs: youtube-dl
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> tengo dos problemas
<Crashbit> Osmodivs: sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<Jakeukalane> uno es que no sé desinstalar las fuentes ttf
<Jakeukalane> y como consecuencia de eso
<Jakeukalane> no puedo ver nada en firefox
<Jakeukalane> y la otra es que no se como puedo cambiar los botones para ponerlos a la izquierda
<fosco_> Jakeukalane: no se q tienen q ver las fuentes ttf con q no veas nada en firefox
<Jakeukalane> me refiero a que no entiendo nada
<Jakeukalane> por la fuente que sale
<Jakeukalane> cual es el directorio de fuentes?
<fosco_> eso lo cambias en las propiedades de firefox
<fosco_> para lo segundo ejecuta esto: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<Dark_Konnan> como se cambia de canal
<fosco_> Dark_Konnan: en qué programa
<gkahn_> Jakeukalane, segun veo en google hay varias formas de desinstalar las fuentes, pero lo que dice fosco es verdad, las fuentes las configuras o cambias en las propiedades del firefox
<Jakeukalane> no reacciona
<Jakeukalane> aunque lo cambie
<gkahn_> si aun quieres desinstalarlas, en una consila ejecuta sudo apt-get remove ttf-kochi-mincho ttf-kochi-gothic ttf-arabeyes ttf-arphic-ukai ttf-arphic-uming ttf-baekmuk ttf-bengali-fonts ttf-devanagari-fonts ttf-gentium ttf-gujarati-fonts ttf-indic-fonts ttf-kannada-fonts ttf-kochi-gothic ttf-lao ttf-malayalam-fonts ttf-mgopen ttf-oriya-fonts ttf-punjabi-fonts ttf-tamil-fonts ttf-telugu-fonts ttf-thai-tlwg ttf-unfonts-core ttf-indic-fonts-core ttf-wqy-zenhei
<Jakeukalane> simplemente quiero saber cual es el directorio de fuentes
<fosco_> pero es absurdo quitar fuentes
<Jakeukalane> son fuentes
<Jakeukalane> que he instalado yo
<fosco_> las fuentes estan en /usr/share/fonts
<Jakeukalane> anteriormente
<Jakeukalane> ok
<Osmodivs> Crashbit, Y ahora que tengo youtube, ¿como bajo el video?
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<gkahn_> yo encuentro lo mismo, fosco_ pero en fin...
<gkahn_> de nada Jakeukalane
<Jakeukalane> y en el usuario?
<fosco_> ~/.fonts
<Jakeukalane> ok
<Crashbit> Osmodivs: youtube-dl URL-VIDEO
<Crashbit> Osmodivs: o bien "man youtube-dl" o "youtube-dl --help"
<Jakeukalane> jeje el comando ese era para ponerlas a la derecha
<fosco_> a la izquierda:
<Jakeukalane> mmm no cambia
<Jakeukalane> sí tienes razón
<Jakeukalane> pero no se cambia
<Jakeukalane> debe ser el tema
<fosco_> para lo segundo ejecuta esto: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string close,maximize,minimize:menu
<fosco_> puedes poner el orden q quieras
<gkahn_> fosco_ eso te oermite elegirlo en
<gkahn_> modo grafico?
<fosco_> no, es un comando q los pone directamente donde tu le digas
<fosco_> para abrir el editor de registro puedes usar gconf-editor
<gkahn_> gracias por la aclaracion, bueno me retiro, hora de irme a casa despues de un dia de trabajo
<fosco_> hasta otra
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<Gus81> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Gus81> cuando voy a instalar el audacious me sugiere que instale ciertos paquetes, para que sirven? los tengo que instalar?
<Gus81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604256/
<fosco_> en general apt no se equivoca
<fosco_> si te sugiere q lo pongas ponlo
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> como puedo crear un usuario
<Jakeukalane> que sea idéntico en permisos
<Jakeukalane> al mío
<Jakeukalane> ??
<Jakeukalane> es decir que pueda copiar y pegar sin problemas entre los dos
<Jakeukalane> y que el que vaya a crear tenga permisos de super usuario igual
<fosco_> no puedes crear dos usuarios idénticos, el sistema se haría un lio
<fosco_> lo que sí puedes hacer es meter a los dos usuarios en el mismo grupo
<Gus81> ok, hay manera de instalarlos todos juntos con apt-get y no uno por uno?
<fosco_> muchos archivos/carpetas tienen permisos de lectura/escritura para el grupo
<fosco_> Gus81: sudo apt-get install audacious
<fosco_> no tiene más secreto
<fosco_> el sistema se encargará de instalarlo todo
<Jakeukalane> ok voy a probar
<Jakeukalane> gracias por la ayuda
<fosco_> Jakeukalane: sistema - administracion - usuarios y grupos
<fosco_> en la pestaña avanzado tambien marcale q el usuario es administrador del sistema
<fosco_> así podrá hacer sudo
<fosco_> tarde
<Focusyn> aun no he probado pero mas vale prevenir...tengo un ipod que pretendo sincronizar con banshee, perderé los juegos que tengo dentro?
<Focusyn> no se si la pregunta va a qui, pero como en ubuntu no hay itunes, pienso que tal vez sabeis la respuesta
<Tarrasquero> Focusyn: usa amarok
<Focusyn> hay que ver, ahora que me he acostumbrado a este
<Soupermanito> Focusyn, usa soulseek
<MURGO> clementine?
<MURGO> jeje
<Focusyn> alguno mas? jaja
<MURGO> Flula
<Focusyn> XD
<Soupermanito> Focusyn, exaile, soulseek, amarok, banshee
<MURGO> Floola perdon
<Focusyn> gracias, pero la pregunta era si iba a perder los juegos del ipod
<gCostanza> !ipod
<kubot> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<MURGO> RocBox... jajajaja eso es de hace 10 años!!!
<MURGO> mejor actualicen al BOT!
<Focusyn> sabeis, creo que lo sincronizare con el pc de sobremesa, que tiene el itunes
<paul__> hola, tengo problemas con mis entradas de audio. alguien??
<paul__> holaaaaa
<MURGO> que problema es?
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-07
<m4v> MURGO: actualizalo, help.ubuntu.com es un wiki.
<MURGO> -_-
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<paul__> MURGO, mi problema es q mis entradas de audio no funcionan
<paul__> ahhh
<paul__> se jue!
<paul__> ash
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> he instalado awn
<Jakeukalane> en natty
<Jakeukalane> y cuando lo intento ejecutar
<Jakeukalane> me dice
<Jakeukalane>  You need to provide path to desktop file
<Jakeukalane> y no se ejecuta
<Jakeukalane> no sé como proveer a awn del camino hacia el .desktop
<Jakeukalane> vale, error mío
<Jakeukalane> he ejecutado awn-applet
<Jakeukalane> en vez de avant-window-navigator
<elmurci> hola a todos, akguien podria decirme, como puedo poner contraseña a una carpeta?
<katarcis> elmurci, no se con contraseña pero si como hacer que solo tu usuario pueda entrar
<elmurci> katarcis, como amigo?
<katarcis> Le das click derecho lugo propiedades y en permisos
<katarcis> ahi miras que permisos quieres que tenga
<elmurci> ok
<Jakeukalane> hola alguien utiliza awn
<Jakeukalane> ??
<gCostanza> !ask | Jakeukalane
<kubot> Jakeukalane: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Jakeukalane> utilizais awn '0.4??
<Jakeukalane> en la versión anterior
<Jakeukalane> había una opción
<Jakeukalane> que era "las ventanas no cubren la barra" pero no veo manera de configurarlo en awn 0.4
<Jakeukalane> y es supermolesto
<gCostanza> deberia ser algo como siempre visible o modo pannel, pero no tengo el awn instalado no puedo chekealo
<gCostanza> la opcion deberia de estar en la primera pestaña de configuracion
<Jakeukalane> es super raro que no se pueda hacer
<Jakeukalane> voy a decirlo en los foros
<Jakeukalane> y si no intentaré con otro programa
<Jakeukalane> pero docky todavía no tiene las funcionalidades
<Jakeukalane> tampoco consigo quitar la flecha
<omikron4> Jakeukalane: si no te bajas el cairo-dock aunque ahora consume muchiiiiisimos recursos
<gCostanza> .:Jakeukalane:.  la opcion sigue ahi!
<Jakeukalane> el cairo dock no es al estilo windows?
<Jakeukalane> gCostanza, donde?
<omikron4> el cairo dock tiene el estilo que tu quieras
<omikron4> es muy configurable
<Jakeukalane> mmm pero me refiero
<Jakeukalane> no es un menú???
<Jakeukalane> en vez de un dock
<Jakeukalane> ??
<omikron4> solo que a mi me consumia a veces el 90% de los recursos
<Jakeukalane> creo que me confundo de programa
<Jakeukalane> es una pena que se le haya agotado el soporte a la versión 9.10
<Jakeukalane> porque tenía todo configurado genial
<Jakeukalane> y ahora no puedo hacer la mitad de las cosas
<Jakeukalane> gCostanza, he mirado una a una las opciones
<Jakeukalane> y no lo encuentro
<Jakeukalane> será el "mode-monitor"
<Jakeukalane> ??
<Jakeukalane> no parece tampoco
<gCostanza> prueba a ver, no lo tengo instalado, pero hace 2 semanas lo utilizaba y tenia esa opcion
<Jakeukalane> :-(
<Jakeukalane> tiene unas cuantas cosas que hacen que se oculte
<Jakeukalane> pero la cosa es que yo quiero que tenga el mismo comportamiento qu eantes
<Jakeukalane> es decir que permanezca siempre en susitio pero que las ventanas no lo tapen
<omikron4> Jakeukalane: esa opcion debe existir por web OS
<Jakeukalane> pues no la encuentro
<Jakeukalane> tendría que ser o bien un tick o bien en estilo o comportamiento
<Jakeukalane> pero he probado todo
<Jakeukalane> y nada
<omikron4> bueno como tengo tiempo y estoy siempre de pruebas salgo del suse y vuelvo al 11.04 a instalar el awn para ver las opciones... ta hora Jakeukalane
<Jakeukalane> ey gracias
<gCostanza> omikron al rescate!
<apolonia> hola tod@s
<apolonia> pueden ayudar conexiones gnacktrack
<gCostanza> !gnacktrack
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'gnacktrack'.
<JRamirez696> existe algun programa que me que me filtre solo urls en un archivo de texto?
<apolonia> backtrack con gnome
<omikron4> jolin Jakeukalane anda que no esta claro
<omikron4> Jakeukalane: en preferencias.. behavior
<xangua> !backtrack | apolonia
<kubot> apolonia: Hay algunos derivados de Ubuntu que no podemos dar soporte debido a cambios en sus repositorios y/o software. Por favor consulta sus websites para más información. Ejemplos: gNewSense (soporte en #gnewsense), Linux Mint (mira en !mint), LinuxMCE (soporte en #linuxmce), CrunchBang (soporte en #crunchbang), BackTrack (soporte en #backtrack-linux), Ubuntu Ultimate Edition
<Jakeukalane> y luego?
<omikron4> pues que quieres hacer?
<omikron4> que se vea siempre
<apolonia> gracias lo miro
<Jakeukalane> mmm, pero las ventanas
<Jakeukalane> siguen
<omikron4> que se oculte intelintemente, es decir cuan do una ventan llene la pantaalla?
<Jakeukalane> por debajo
<gCostanza> apolonia mira en #gnacktrack
<omikron4> puees ocultacion inteligente
<apolonia> mi ingles es malo
<Jakeukalane> pero yo no quiero que se oculte
<Jakeukalane> sino que las ventanas no lo cubran
<Jakeukalane> como en la antigua verison
<JRamirez696> How can I filter URL's from a file using grep?
<JRamirez696> Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_can_I_filter_URL%27s_from_a_file_using_grep#ixzz1Lcy36LSm
<omikron4> Jakeukalane: pues siempre visible
<Jakeukalane> y eso te funciona a tí?
<omikron4> tambien esta el window dodge
<Jakeukalane> porque aunque esté siempre visible
<Jakeukalane> las ventanas están por debajo
<Jakeukalane> o no?
<omikron4> tu quieres las ventanasaa arriba
<Jakeukalane> a lo meojor es mi version
<Jakeukalane> yo quiero que el awn se comporte
<omikron4> pusçes windows dodge
<Jakeukalane> como un panel, es decir que las ventanas
<Gus81> alguien sabe alguna web donde este la configuración de colores para xChat?
<Jakeukalane> no atraviesen
<Jakeukalane> ni por encima ni por debajo
<omikron4> pues dale la panel
<Gus81> porque es un lio, no esta especificado y no tiene para poner los colores por defoult...
<Jakeukalane> bueno, intentaré preguntar en los foros
<Jakeukalane> gracias omikron4  por molestarte
<Jakeukalane> bueno, tengo que apagar
<Jakeukalane> saludos y gracias
<jachavez> buenas tardes, alguno me podria decir como instalo gnome3 en ubuntu 11.04
<Gus81> jachavez, por lo que tengo entendido gnome3 no esta soportado en Ubuntu 11.04
<chilicuil> jachavez: hay un ppa en algun lugar, algunos lo bendicen otros lo odian, pero supongo que puedes probarlo
<chilicuil> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<jachavez> :D me quedo con gnome clasico xD
<Gus81> yo tuve que sacar la 11.04, me la baje apenas salio... llena de bugs por todos lados... le falta bastante todavía a Unity para ser estable
<katarcis> alguien sabe como cambiar el gestor de ventanas predeterminado en gnome?
<chilicuil> jum, no conocia ppa-purge, genial =)_
<chilicuil> katarcis: a que te refieres con gestor de ventanas ?, a unity? a gnome shell? a gnome?
<katarcis> gnome
<katarcis> nautilus
<katarcis> por pcmanfm
<Gus81> che alguien sabe alguna web con la configuración de colores de xChat?
<Gus81> quiero cambiar algunos colores pero no estan especificados que colores cambia y no tiene opcion para volver a los colores por defecto...
<chilicuil> katarcis: supongo que instalando pcmanfm y actualizando las entradas en los menus, eso con gnome clasico, desconozco como funciona unity
<katarcis> borra la config de xhcat no?
<katarcis> tengo gnome nomral
<katarcis> el de siempre
<katarcis> xD
<gCostanza> Gus81, prueba  http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_themes
<Gus81> gCostanza, ok, ahora entro, gracias.
<m-pins> hola buena, hoy, me dispuse a instalar ubuntu 11.04, y le dije descargar actualizaciones mientras se instalaba, entonces mientras se instalaba veía que no avanzaba, ni siquiera cminaba con las descargas, entonces lo instalé sin descargar nada y fue perfecto, me detecta la red wireless, se conecta perfectamente, pero cuando voy a actualizar no pasa de 50kbps, alguna idea? esto en ubuntu 1010 no me pasaba, otro dato, he usado esta misma versión en otras
<m-pins>  redes wifi y si va, podría ser el router?
<RYDeN> hola gente, una consulta, sus clientes de mensajería al utilizar msn les están funcionando bien?
<m-pins> otro dato, no funciona bien nisiquiera en la re local, ya que tengo compartieno archivos en otra pc, y cuando tenia 1010 acceía a ellos, veía pelis etc, ahora los copia a 30 kbps, la verdad no entiendo que sucede
<m-pins> red*
<sk-3> RYDeN: yo uso pidgin 0 problemas :)
<RYDeN> debe ser problema de conexión mía entonces
<RYDeN> lo estas utilizando ahora?
<sk-3> si
<m-pins> ami hermana hoy no le iva bien el emesene
<RYDeN> a mi hace un par de días me viene andando mal
<sk-3> RYDeN:  que version tienes?
<RYDeN> 1.6.3
<RYDeN> uberlandia creo q se llama
<RYDeN> emesene
<sk-3> proba emesene 2
<sk-3> RYDeN: http://www.pinguinosycia.com/instalar-emesene-2-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-o-10-04/
<RYDeN> me anda mal el emesene 2
<RYDeN> lo instale aca en 10.04 y no hay caso, al conectarse se pone la pantalla en blanco
<sk-3> -_- puede ser es una version inestable
<RYDeN> si tal vez, no me he fijado bien
<ubuntu> hola sala  alguien me puede dar una manito para saber si mi ip publica funciona como server___
<ubuntu> esta es http://190.179.253.184/
<colo> no anda
<ubuntu> grax colo
<JRamirez696> hola
<JRamirez696> :S
<ubuntu> hola JRamirez696
<JRamirez696> holaS!
<JRamirez696> cD
<JRamirez696> xD
<ubuntu> yo estoy usando ubunto dentro desde un pendrive se podra usarlo como server colo
<colo> queres decir que haces el boot desde el pen, algo asi como un penlive?
<novatoubuntu> se es para ensayar colo  a ver si puedo hacer andar el apache con ip publica
<novatoubuntu> y lo podes ejecutar el ubunto dentro de un pendrive en la pagina ofical del ubuntu esplica los pasos
<colo> es como el live cd
<novatoubuntu> exactamente asi es
<novatoubuntu> pero en un cd no se pueden hacer configuraciones quizas porque el cd es solo lectura
<colo> claro
<colo> supongo que el server deberia andar
<colo> el server para que lo usarias?
<tulio> buenas noches amistades como estan??
<tulio> tengo una duda de como hacer para actualizar mi ubuntu 10.04 a 11.04
<xangua> actualizas a 10.10 y luego a 11.04
<tulio> buno pero como lo hago y disculpa la vaina
<tulio> ??
<tkw-one> alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar el programa vditools para poder acceder a volumenes de virtualbox..??? aclaro que la direccion http:...download/testcase/vditool no sirve.
<xangua> gestor de actualizaciones>preferencias>actualizacions> seleccionas que actualice a la versión normal tulio
<tulio> si yo lo he echo pero no me sale
<colo> primero actulizas a la 10.10 con: update-manager -d
<tulio> ok voy a ver gracias
<tulio> mi pana y tu las has utilizado y que tal es??
<katarcis> aun no se compone ubuntu-es?
<colo> actualice de la 10.04 a la 10.10 por curiosidad nada mas, salio todo bien, pero me gusta mas instalar desde el cd
<tulio> ahhhh ok entonces no hay problema para actualizar por gestor ??
<katarcis> normalmente..
<katarcis> no
<katarcis> pero uno nunca sabe xd
<colo> esa era mi duda, por eso lo probe pero salio todo bien
<colo> demora mucho y supongo que si hay algun corte de energia o internet moris ahi
<tkw-one> alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar el programa vditools para poder acceder a volumenes de virtualbox..??? aclaro que la direccion http:...download/testcase/vditool no sirve.
<gkahn> buenas noches a todos, una consulta: alguno de ustedes a podido instalar drupal sobre ubuntu?? es un verdadero parto
<paul__> hola, eh instalado todos los programas de mensajeria pero con ninguno me conecto al msn de hotmail
<paul__> alguien q sepa como?
<paul__> ubuntu 11.04 64 bits
<Soupermanito> paul__, probaste usando emsense, es bastante parecido al messenger de windows, bastante bonito y casi nunca da problemas
<Soupermanito> ^emesene
<paul__> sip
<paul__> lo instale
<paul__> pero nada q ver
<paul__> no conecta
<Soupermanito> mmm que raro, pones la contraseña bien?, se que parece tonto, pero si tu contraseña tiene numeros y estas usando el numpad, tenes que saber que cuando inicia linux siempre inicia con el numpad bloqueado, tal ves eso este interviniendo
<paul__> seee
<paul__> ya probe con todo
<paul__> tiene q ser algo de soft
<paul__> o de protocolos de comunicacion
<gkahn> alguno de ustedes sabra como deshabilitar la funcion de la barra espaciadora que te lleva al fin de pagina en chromium?
<Gus81> gkahn, estuve googleando pero no encontre nada... :S
<gkahn> Gus, yo igual googlee mucho tiempo, pero no encontre nada al respecto y por eso me atrevi a consultar por aca
<gkahn> gracias de todas formas gus81
<Gus81> gkahn, de nada... fijate en las opciones si no la podes desactivar de ahi, busca algún plugin en la página del navegador, por ahí hay una solución...
<gkahn> Gus81, anduve mirando en las preferencias del navegador y no vi nada relacionado, voy a probar con la segunda opcion que me ofreces y comento que tal mefue
<asnos_ausente> buenas algun metodo para configurar unos botones adicionales del raton
<arp-off> La Sala VI de la Cámara de Apelaciones en lo Criminal y Correccional ratificó la acusación de "partícipes necesarios" de la violación a la ley de propiedad intelectual contra los dos propietarios del sitio Taringa!, dado que conocían la ilegalidad de la maniobra de descarga y la permitían
<arp-off> http://www.infobae.com/notas/580007-La-Justicia-confirmo-el-procesamiento-a-duenos-de-web-para-bajar-musica.html
<arp-off> ahahah
<asnos_ausente> «asnos_ausente» dos botones sin uso
<gtoledor> buenas noches necesito algo de ayuda... acabo de instalar 11.04 pero l barra de al lado no me sale
<Dr_HOO> me recomienan algun buen plugin d liticas para el rhythmbox plz
<carlosvenezuela> buenas noches cual es el canal para ubuntu 11.04
<Braiam> carlosvenezuela: este :)
<carlosvenezuela> ha ok
<carlosvenezuela> voy
<carlosvenezuela> tengo el presente problema acabe de instalar el 11.04 pero no quiere poner el chrome por defecto siempre toma el firefox por predeterminado, hice en cambiar en preferencia poner el chrome lo pongo y no deja pongo por linea de shell y nada a ver que puede ser o a ver si quedo algo mal instalado
<carlosvenezuela>  tengo el presente problema acabe de instalar el 11.04 pero no quiere poner el chrome por defecto siempre toma el firefox por predeterminado, hice en cambiar en preferencia poner el chrome lo pongo y no deja pongo por linea de shell y nada a ver que puede ser o a ver si quedo algo mal instalado
<Braiam> carlosvenezuela: trataste cambiar los programas predeterminados?
<carlosvenezuela> en preferencia
<Braiam> creo que si
<Braiam> debe de haber una opción para elegir el navegador por defecto
<carlosvenezuela> si alli cambio ha crome le doy enter y no cambia no lo acepta un amigo me dio la linea de comando y nada y no sabe ni yo menos que soy nuevo
<Braiam> si eso no funciona trata "update-alternative www-xbrowser"
<carlosvenezuela>  este sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Braiam> sip
<Braiam> estuve cerca :)
<carlosvenezuela> nada men
<carlosvenezuela> ni con eso siempre el bendito firefox
<Braiam> carlosvenezuela: el chrome lo instalaste de los repos
<carlosvenezuela> no se su pagina es el google
<carlosvenezuela> chrome no el cromiun
<Braiam> carlosvenezuela: desinstalalo y trata con "sudo apt-get install chromium"
<carlosvenezuela> voy a ver para alla
<carlosvenezuela> brian me dice que no esta en los paquetes pero hay un remplazo que es el chromiun-bs
<Braiam> ok
<carlosvenezuela> sinceramente no se que hacer men
<Braiam> todavía?
<Braiam> desinstalaste chrome?
<carlosvenezuela> no ese que aparecia no es ningun navegador el chromiun -bsu
<carlosvenezuela> si lo desintale
<carlosvenezuela> por sipnatics  completo
<Braiam> !man chromiun-bsu
<kubot> No manual page for 'chromiun-bsu'
<Braiam> no estoy seguro pero creo que ese es el juego
<Braiam> carlosvenezuela: tienes habilitado el partner repo
<carlosvenezuela> si
<Braiam> carlosvenezuela: este es el paquete chromium-browser
<carlosvenezuela> no brian lo instale por lo que me dices y igual el firefox por defecto
<Braiam> carlosvenezuela: instalaste el ultimo que te pase?
<carlosvenezuela> si el ultimo  la v 11 la ultima y no se pone por defecto le dije que si por defecto y sale en preferencia el firefox
<carlosvenezuela> yo como vuelvo mejor a mi 10.4
<carlosvenezuela> gracias brain por tu tiempo
<carlosvenezuela> Braiam,  te quieres morir de la risa la broma se areglo asi por magia
<Braiam> carlosvenezuela: reiniciaste o cerraste sesión?
<Braiam> o desinstalaste firefox :$
<carlosvenezuela> no desintale solo el firefox y volvi a instalarlo y agarro
<carlosvenezuela> broma loca de ubuntu
<pablolibo> hola gente!
<pablolibo> buenas nochces!
<dandoc> Buena noche Pablolibo
<pablolibo> heee! alguien despierto
<pablolibo> como andas dandoc ?
<dandoc> Pues aquí, probando mi ubuntu
<dandoc> y tu
<pablolibo> compilando en gentoo
<pablolibo> gentoo para los servidores, ubuntu para desktop
<dandoc> y que tal es gentoo
<pablolibo> es muy bueno para servidores
<dandoc> Yo en servidores solo he probado el windows server 2003
<pablolibo> huuuu.... lo que te pierdes..........
<pablolibo> a que te dedicas?
<dandoc> Ya has probado el ubuntu server?
<dandoc> soy maestro y empresario
<dandoc> y tu
<pablolibo> Analista de sistemas
<dandoc> Que exelente
<dandoc> yo tengo una licenciatura en informatica
<dandoc> Me gusta bastante la informatica
<pablolibo> de donde eres?
<dandoc> Pero no me he especializado en eso, mas bien me especialice en negocios
<dandoc> pero de verdad me apasiona la informatica
<pablolibo> y porque usar ubuntu?
<pablolibo> porq usas ubuntu dandoc ?
<dandoc> Pues, porque windows es aburrido
<dandoc> y poco confiable
<pablolibo> jajajajaja, es la verdad
<dandoc> y tu
<pablolibo> por curioso, realmente no me gustan las cosas fáciles
<pablolibo> me gusta ver debajo del capo, para ver como se mueven las cosas
<Braiam> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<dandoc> y cuanto llebas usando gentoo
<dandoc> Pablolibo fijate que yo estuve aprendiendo php pero en el manual dice que tengo que instalar apache server, quiero saber si en lugar de apache puedo usar un servidor como gentoo o ubuntu server
<pablolibo> mira, la verdad lo puedes hacer andar con tu ubuntu
<Braiam> dandoc: ubuntu es solo el sistema operativo, si deseas instalar apache solo ejecuta "apt-get install apache2"
<pablolibo> ubuntu server, al igual que debian, son distribuiciones que son usadas para determinadas cosas
<pablolibo> debian, muchas veces tambien es usado para servidore
<Braiam> dandoc: hay un paquete especial en ubuntu que habilita php en apache
<dandoc> si, pero la pregunta es que si yo quiero usar un servidor distinto a apache, puedo usar gentoo o ubuntu server e igual puedo programar en php?
<pablolibo> claro, asi es
<Braiam> dandoc: ubuntu es el sistema que correrá apache
<dandoc> Porque apache tambien es un servidor dentro de un sistema operativo, o al menos eso he leido
<dandoc> Si pero no estoy hablando de ubuntu, sino de ubuntu server
<pablolibo> dandoc, apache es un aplicación, PHP es un modulo de apache
<pablolibo> osea, que tengas apache, no significa que te ande PHP
<Braiam> dandoc: hasta ahora apache simplemente se encarga de el mismo y le deja al sistema operativo (ubuntu en cualquier variante, gentoo, etc.) lo demás
<dandoc> mmmm, si esque php es un lenguaje de programación
<dzup> dandoc: yo te recomiendo para ti que estas comenzando, bajate easyeclipse con LAMP y PHP, ese ya viene con editor y lo demas, debugger etc incluido.
<dandoc> pero si yo uso php para paginas dinamicas con bases de datos en mysqul, necesito gardar esa base de datos en algun lado
<dandoc> yo uso bloc de notas e instalo apserver
<dzup> !google easyeclipse
<kubot> EasyEclipse: <http://mundogeek.net/archivos/2006/06/05/easyeclipse/>
<Braiam> dandoc: tambien existe mysql para ubuntu
<dandoc> pero solo tenía esa duda, si puedo sustituir el servidor apache por un server distinto
<dzup> no te gusta apache?
<dandoc> me gusta bloc de notas, porque mesclo lenguajes como html, php y java script
<dzup> ...abre tu terminal: apt-cache search httpd
<dandoc> Pero bueno, sigo con la misma duda, gracias de todos modos
<dzup> dandoc: a mi me gusta como editor usar netbeans  o eclipse (preferido)
<Braiam> dandoc: apache es solo una aplicación y corre en casí cualquier sistema operativo, incluido distros de linux, y es facil de configurar
<dandoc> dzup y me pudes aconsejar un buen IDE para programas en c++
<dzup> eclipse o netbeans
<dandoc> porque me gusta visual c++
<dandoc> en ubuntu he probado con anjuta pero no me gusta
<dzup> son editores multi lenguaje, solo das click a la pesta~ita y los colores y etc se hacen c. c++, php, python, etc ;)
<dandoc> Braiam, eso significa que no puedo programar en php sin apache?
<dandoc> dependen el uno del otro?
<Braiam> dandoc: puedes pero php es un lenguage que se usa para aplicaciones web y apache es un servidor web, así que son la pareja principal
<dzup> puedes programar php en consola, pero php fue dise~ado mas para serviir de preprocesador de paginas web
<Braiam> !google apache wikipedia | dandoc
<kubot> Servidor HTTP Apache - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servidor_HTTP_Apache>
<dandoc> Si, yo sé que apache es un servidor
<dzup> serior, backend, ...
<Braiam> dandoc: es un servidor no un sistema operativo completo
<dandoc> si, eso lo entiendo
<dandoc> Pero bueno, ya tengo sueño fue un gusto platicar con ustedes
<Braiam> dandoc: entonces puedes instalar apache en ubuntu o cualquier distro sin problemas
<dzup> es un programa que espera por peticiones en puerto 80 por default, y manda paginas al naegador del cliente con codigo y archivos que depues en navegador del cliente los pinta bonitos, la magia la hace el navegador, el apache nomas manda codigo html/javascript/etc y archivos, el navegador los maquilla.
<dandoc> pues no he probado, solo lo he instalado en windows por medi o de apserver
<dandoc> Bueno, hasta pronto ubunteros
<dzup> alabado
<xsian> holas a todos
<Braiam> !hola | xsian
<kubot> xsian: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<xsian> aqui en busca de un trabajo
<xsian> que ta como va el mercado laboral de los informaticos por su pais
<xsian> por mi localidad esta un poco muerto
<Braiam> xsian: mejor haz /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<xsian> claro
<Yeny> hola
<Yeny> alguien aqui de new york?
<veronica> hola
<dzup> !hola veronica
<kubot> veronica: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<veronica> alguien sabe cual es el comando para mirar mi modelo de grafica?
<veronica> necesito actualizarla y no doy con el
<dzup> lspci -t | less
<dzup> eso te da toda la lista de tu hardware
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<fosco_> veronica: lspci | grep -i vga
<dzup> lshw -html > hardware.html  ; firefox hardware.html
<veronica> no me keda muy claro xD
<linuxx4> oh instala Sysinfo aparece bajo system tols
<veronica> me pone en la consola k es de intel solo
<veronica> ese esta en los repositorios?
<linuxx4> si
<dzup> veronica: abre una terminal y copia pega esto: lshw -html > hardware.html  ; firefox hardware.html
<dzup> veronica: ahi tendras un resumen detallado de su hardware
<veronica> ese si esta bueno
<veronica> asi ya lo tengo guardado
<linuxx4> si lo instalaste?
<veronica> la solucion de dzup va mejor
<dzup> putty
<veronica> ps nada el nombre k me da de la grafica no me sirve para nada
<veronica> este nombre me da de la grafica N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<erAbuelo> es un eeepc ?
<veronica> no un hp mini
<erAbuelo> es lo mismo
<veronica> los drivers de la web parece k estan desactualizados
<erAbuelo> eso esta perfectamente soportado por ubuntu, el mio tiene la misma grafica y funciona de perlas
<veronica> son del 2008
<veronica> ya pero un juego k me estoy bajando pide actualizar las intel
<erAbuelo> ??
<veronica> mira el enlace http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/index.php?l=0&sec=6
<veronica> dice abajo que es obligatorio actualizar drivers
<erAbuelo> pero eso sera en windows, en linux, eso siempre es asi xD
<veronica> ok xD
<erAbuelo> salvo con drivers privativos
<veronica> llevo poco con ubuntu xD
<veronica> ace tiempo empece con ubuntu en mi pc de sobremesa pero mi grafica dejo de ser compatible xD
<erAbuelo> me extraña
<erAbuelo> cual es ?
<veronica> ati radeon 9550
<erAbuelo> esa tiene que estar soportada
<veronica> no va la aceleracion 3d
<veronica> sino buscalo y veras
<veronica> yo estube como 1 mes intentando y en la pagina de ati ponia que no era compatible
<erAbuelo> me extraña, yo tengo una 9200 y tiene aceleracion 3d
<veronica> sisi tener tiene pero en windows
<erAbuelo> en linux, yo hace tiempo que no uso windows
<veronica> a mi ya me gustaria pero no hay manera de usarlo 100% en mi sobremesa
<erAbuelo> el juego o el ubuntu ?
<veronica> los juegos xD
<veronica> mira esta wiki de ati
<veronica> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide
<erAbuelo> me da pereza leer todo xD
<veronica> mas arriba de lo rojo xD
<veronica> hay pone los modelos no soportados
<erAbuelo> eso es antiguo
<veronica> ps tendria q probar de nuevo aber
<veronica> como me valla bien la grafica mando a windows a la papelera de reciclaje xD
<pableras_> hola
<Dr_HOO> hola, comp pueo descargar de los repos de natty desde synaptic con maverick?
<fosco_> los repos no se descargan
<fosco_> se descargan paquetes
<fosco_> Dr_HOO: puedes cambiar manualmente el nombre de los repos editando el archivo sources.list
<fosco_> pero eso lo q hará es una actualización parcial
<Dr_HOO> si sorry, lo ue quiero es que me salgan los de natty y no los de maverick
<fosco_> quizá sea más recomendable que actualices directamente a natty
<Dr_HOO> porque los de alla son mejores
<Dr_HOO> no es una opción
<fosco_> entonces mejor usa los repos de maverick
<Dr_HOO> es que los de natty tienen versiones actualizadas de muchos de maverick
<fosco_> como veas, pero es posible que estropees el sistema haciendolo
<fosco_> edita el archivo /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_HOO> no creo, tengo quitadas las actualizaciones automaticas
<Dr_HOO> oki
<fosco_> y cambia la palabra maverick por natty
<Dr_HOO> oki, y luego hag upgrade?
<MaRk-I> Dr_HOO: preparate a hacer un upgrade a natty de la peor manera
<Dr_HOO> no quiero hacer upgrade, quiero actualizar las listas
<Dr_HOO> ni loco me iria a 11.04
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_HOO> vale, grACIas
<Dr_HOO> fosco_ entonces cuando valla a añadir un ppa desde synaptic ahora tengo que poner naty narwhal main no?
<fosco_> en general los PPA tienen la misma version de los paquetes para todas las distribuciones
<fosco_> y algunos puede q no estén disponibles para natty
<fosco_> pero en general sí
<Dr_HOO> bueno ami me ha pasado con varios, que para natty estan en veriones mas recientes y para maverick ya estan en versiones mas viejos
<Dr_HOO> por ejemplo, con rhythmbox, gnome.mplayer, etcetera
<fosco_> pero esas versiones más nuevas están pensadas para ejecutarse en natty
<fosco_> no en maverick
<fosco_> puedes tener problemas
<Dr_HOO> seh, pero no puedo andar añadieno pa de cuanto paquete y dependencia necesite para tener un programa actualizado
<Dr_HOO> correré el riesgo, igual no seleo instalar muchas cosas
<Dr_HOO> bueno pues si me aconsejas que me quee con los de maverick pues me quedo. que se le va a hacer
<Guest89723> hola a todos
<jandriu> wenas alguien me puede hechar una mano? actualice de ubuntu 10.10 a 11.04 y tengo problemas con la grafica una nvidia 7300 gs el leido ke es el driver pero ahora ke lo tengo instalado el nvidia 173 me dice ke no esta siendo usado por el sistema, y no se como hacer para hacerlo funcionar
<cossier> jandriu, mira este  link http://ubuntu-cosillas.blogspot.com/2011/05/elimiar-el-controlador-problematico-de.html
<jandriu> ok
<nosinmiubuntu> jandriu, pero el recomendado no es el 173, ¿no?, ¿no te recomienda otro que pone Version Current?
<jandriu> en internet he leido de gente con problemas en la current y ke les funciona el 173 pero voy a mirar otra vez con el de nouveau
<cossier> jandriu, a otors se les soluciono descargando el driver correcto de la pagina de nvidia
<cossier> otros *
<cossier> aqui otra alternativa http://tiny.cc/ejxhn
<rromero> hola
<rromero> alguien usa mythbuntu y ha tenido algún problema tras actualizar a la 11.04?
<mimecar> rromero: di el problema concreto que tienes
<rromero> el problema está en que no pasa del splashscreen
<rromero> consigo arrancarlo en modo recovery, pensé que era por el unity pero creo haberlo desactivado entero
<mimecar> rromero: que diferencia mythubuntu de una ubuntu normal?
<rromero> a parte de programas y servicios como mythtv, samba y demás que trae por defecto no lo se
<mimecar> llegas al login del sistema?
<rromero> en modo normal no, únicamente con recovery
<mimecar> cuando inicies el sistema de forma normal, pulsa f2 para ver los mensajes de carga del sistema
<mimecar> apunta donde se quede
<rromero> voy
<rromero> se ven pasar muy rápido bastantes fails y finalmente acaba apareciendo el splashscreen
<mimecar> cual es el primer fallo
<rromero> pasan muy rápido y no lo he podido ver
<mimecar> en el canal de mythubuntu has preguntado si hay problemas al actualizar?
<rromero> no sabía que había un canal de mythbuntu :P
<rromero> ahora lo he vuelto a reiniciar y se ha quedado en starting web server apache2
<mimecar> si lo hay será en inglés
<mimecar> ¿para que tienes un servidor web en el ordenador?
<rromero> lo instalé para unas pruebas hace bastante tiempo
<rromero> si puede ser el problema lo quito
<mimecar> pregunta en el canal de tu distribución
<rromero> ok, voy a ver, muchas gracias mimecar
<mimecar> TrueNhero: deberías conectarte al irc con un usuario normal, no con root
<TrueNhero> mimecar: estoy en  puppylinux hy no se como hacerlo...
<mimecar> en esa distribución tendrás usuarios normales
<mimecar> sería muy raro que solo tuvieras root
<ShOoGuN> Hola, buenas tardes. Para poder actualizar de ubuntu 10.04 a ubuntu 11.04 es necesario actualizar primero a 10.10 o no es necesario?
<AzoteLogiko> buenos dias
<ShOoGuN> Hola, buenas tardes. Para poder actualizar de ubuntu 10.04 a ubuntu 11.04 es necesario actualizar primero a 10.10 o no es necesario?
<ShOoGuN> Supongo que estareis comiendo jeje ya os pregunto mas tarde
<TrueNhero> se me daño el ubuntu, se me apago el equipo en plena instalacion, como hago para que monte la particion de ubuntu no como solo lectura??
<ivan_> Alguien sabe como poner el portátil en modo de máxima energia ¿
<mimecar> TrueNhero: si el sistema está mal instalado tendrás que instalar de nuevo
<TrueNhero> mimecar: q triste
<mimecar> si estas instalando un sistema operativo no apagas el equipo
<mimecar> o te aseguras de que ese encendido
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<novato> buenas tardes a todos
<novato> tengo una pregunta
<Braiam> !ask | novato
<kubot> novato: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<novato> he creado un archivo sh y no se donde guardarlo para que pueda llamarlo desde cualquier directorio
<obiwan_> buenos dias irc
<gCostanza> en /usr/bin
<Braiam> novato: y establece los permisos de ejecución chmod +x
<novato> todo lo que guarde alli se podra llamar desde cualquier directorio? incluso archivos de texto normal
<obiwan_> Una preguntita, el detalles es que ando configurando los parametros del ssh, en la temrinaya estoy como root pero al ejectuar este comando /etc/ssh/sshd_config me da permiso denegado, si hago sudo vim /etc/ssh/sshd_config si lo puedo leer mas no modificar que tengo que hacer para poder modificar los parametros y que no me de accesso denegado??
<Braiam> novato: y establece los permisos de ejecución chmod +x
<novato> si eso ya lo he echo chmod +x
<obiwan_> alguien que me pudiera orientar para solucionar este problema
<Braiam> novato: cualquier archivo que tenga estos permisos es capaz de ser ejecutado
<Braiam> obiwan_: trataste sudo vim /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<obiwan_> si braiam pero que no es solo de lectura
<obiwan_> no lo puedo modificar o si??
<obiwan_> asi si me sale la informacion del ssh, pero deseo cambiar elpuerto
<user__> buenas , he tocado la config de audio y ya no tengo sonido, como puedo resetear a los valores de instalacion?
<Braiam> obiwan_: si deseas cambiarle los permisos tendras que hacer chmod u+w
<Braiam> le daras permisos de escritura al usuario
<Braiam> !sonido | user__
<kubot> user__: Si tienes problemas con el sonido,haz click en el applet de volume, luego en preferencias de sonido y verifica las preferencias de 'Hardware' y 'Volume', si esto falla, entonces ve la documentación oficial (inglés) en: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound y https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting. Usa !mp3 si escuchas los sonidos del sistema pero no puedes reproducir archivos mp3
<obiwan_> chmod u+w /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<obiwan_> ??????????????
<Braiam> si
<obiwan_> gracias
<user__> thx
<obiwan_> no me deja accessar a un me dice denegado
<Gus81> hola, una pregunta que es mejor o tiene mejor soporte Pidgin o Empathy? uso Ubuntu 10.04
<obiwan_> usa emesene
<Braiam> obiwan_: trata u+rw
<obiwan_> sudo apt-get instsll emesene
<obiwan_> ok deja trato
<novato> una vez copiado a usr/bin tengo que reiniciar para que funcione?
<mimecar> Gus81: pidgin es multiplataforma, empathy no
<Gus81> obiwan_, pero emesene no es multired o si?
<obiwan_> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mimecar> emsene es solo para msn
<Braiam> novato: nop
<obiwan_> no
<obiwan_> braiam no me deja
<obiwan_> a pesar de asignarle el privilegio no lo puedoejecutar
<Braiam> obiwan_: nunca lo podrás ejecutar, es un archivo de configuración
<obiwan_> lo que pasa es que quiero cambiar la copnfiguracion para cambioarle los puertos
<Braiam> o por lo menos te dará error
<obiwan_> al ssh y nodejar el 22 como default
<Braiam> obiwan_: entonces trata nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<obiwan_> deja trato eso no intenete ese va ser deja checo
<novato> pues lo llamo y no funciona
<obiwan_> ese es
<obiwan_> gracias pur tu ayuda hermano
<Braiam> novato: le estableciste los permisos de ejecución luego de moverlo?
<Braiam> obiwan_: no tienes instalado vim
<novato> no, lo hice antes
<Braiam> novato: hazlo ahora
<obiwan_> si braiam ya lo tengo instalado
<Braiam> obiwan_: talvez tengas vi pero no vim, son diferentes ;)
<obiwan_> si tengo el vim de esho ahorita hiceel apt-get install vim
<obiwan_> ya estbaen el sistema
<Braiam> trata de abrir vim sin comandos
<obiwan_> listo
<obiwan_> sale que me registre
<Braiam> ?
<obiwan_> mira
<Braiam> obiwan_: haz pastebin
<Braiam> o sube un pantallazo ;)
<obiwan_> http://pastebin.com/TKcQQp16
<Braiam> obiwan_: extraño
<obiwan_> esta raro vdd
<obiwan_> eneste momento esoty en la version server
<obiwan_> ando tratyando de montar uno
<Braiam> obiwan_: a que lo vas a dedicar o será multiproposito?
<obiwan_> multiproposito
<obiwan_> le quiero instalar apache
<obiwan_> xmapp
<obiwan_> pero primero ando leyendo otras cosas sencillas con las cuales ando teniendo problemas
<rbndj8> buenas me pueden decir por k no puedo escuchar las canciones en la pagina billboard
<obiwan_> por ejemplo le cambie el puerto al ssh, de mi otro ordenador le hice nmap a ese puerto y me sale cerrado y ya lo habia dado de alta en el router
<granjero> tengo un pendrive que no logro que monte... pero con lsusb lo veo... como hago para montarlo? con lsusb me da esto Bus 001 Device 010: ID 0930:6545 Toshiba Corp. Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 Stick (4GB) / PNY Attache 4GB Stick
<obiwan_> cosas asi me tienen ahorita engranado en esto
<Braiam> granjero: trata con fdisk -l
<obiwan_> ahi ando perdido
<obiwan_> no tenes alguna idea braiam??
<Braiam> obiwan_: reiniciaste el servidor ssh "sudo services sshd restart"
<granjero> Braiam, dev/sdc1   *           1        1015     1982264    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<granjero> ahi veo si lo puedo montar
<obiwan_> simon, algo he de haber hecho mal que no salve bien, ire a checar
<Braiam> granjero: entonces haz "sudo mkdir /media/usb && sudo mount /dev/dc1 /media/usb" y debería aparecer
<granjero> me pide que especifique el formato
<Braiam> ha be valto una s
<Braiam> ha me falto una s*
<Braiam> "sudo mkdir /media/usb && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usb" y debería aparecer
<obiwan_> nada mas que el restart Braima lo hice distinto sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<granjero> mount: debe especificar el tipo de sistema de ficheros
<granjero> jm@pc-jm:~$ sudo mount -t vfat  /dev/sdc1 /media/pedrito
<granjero> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,
<granjero>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<granjero>        En algunos casos se encuentra información en syslog, pruebe
<granjero>    dmesg | tail   o algo parecido
<Braiam> !paste | granjero
<kubot> granjero: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<granjero> no me di cuenta
<obiwan_> nospasoalgunavez a todos jeje
<Braiam> no le pongas la opción -t vfat
<granjero> si no se la pongo me dice que quiere saber que sistema de archivos tiene
<CdK1> Hi *
<Braiam> granjero: pon -t auto
<granjero> mount: debe especificar el tipo de sistema de ficheros
<Braiam> autofs *
<Braiam> granjero: esta formateada?
<granjero> ayer lo use
<granjero> igual no tiene datos importantes
<obiwan_> Listo braiam solucionado el problema
<granjero> lo puedo formatear con mkfs.vfat no?
<Braiam> granjero: usa mejor el administrador de discos
<CdK1> Alguinen ha tenido dramas con playmouth t gdm?
<CdK1> bin/plymouth quit --retain-splash
<CdK1> ?
<fzeta> obiwan_: que has hecho?
<obiwan_> ando con lo de un server, tengo ubuntu server y andaba cambiando unas cosas del ssh para hacerlo mas seguro, el tiempo de logeo, puerto,, etc....
<k-milogars> buenas
<granjero> Braiam, Gracias no se me habia ocurrido usar la utilidad de discos
<k-milogars> algun debianero que me ayude
<obiwan_> solamente que tuve un error al momento de hacer el restart al nuevo puerto y el nmap de mi otro ordenador no me lo mostraba abierto
<Braiam> !ask | k-milogars
<kubot> k-milogars: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<k-milogars> ok
<k-milogars> bueno ok
<obiwan_> eso fue lo que hice fzeta
<k-milogars> es la primera vez que instalo debian
<k-milogars> al aser un apt-get update
<mimecar> debian?
<Crashbit> k-milogars: este canal es sobre ubuntu eh!
<obiwan_> debian no tiene la misma sintaxis que ubuntu
<fzeta_> xD se Crashbit
<Crashbit> obiwan_: sí!
<obiwan_> si
<obiwan_> apt-get?
<Crashbit> obiwan_: la misma síntaxis que tiene todos los linux que usan bash
<Crashbit> obiwan_: y apt-get tambien, pero las versiones son diferentes
<obiwan_> a eso iba
<obiwan_> pero lo dije mal
<obiwan_> lo que pasa es que una vez utilize fedoray si cambiaban aspectos
<obiwan_> pero no volvere a decir nada sin consultar google jjejee
<obiwan_> o mejor el sitio oficial XD
<mimecar> k-milogars te pueden dar mejor soporte en el canal de la distribución que usas
<Braiam> k-milogars: /join #debian-es
<k-milogars_> ok
<Wiward_X> hi
<Wiward_X> alguien me echa una mano con un servidor de repos?
<mimecar> pregunta y si alguien lo sabe responderá
<Wiward_X> tengo una maquina con virtual Box, no es la verion ose y el los repos tengo una linea para que actualize
<Wiward_X> alguien me puede decir como es esa linea para ubuntu
<Wiward_X> pq un amigo se ha instalado ubuntu  y necesita ponersela
<mimecar> es la misma línea
<Wiward_X> mimear si no es la misma distro como va a ser la misma?
<mimecar> siempre que el repositorio que uses sea el que te da oracle
<Wiward_X> mimecar,  si no es la misma distro como va a ser la misma?
<mimecar> pon la línea
<mimecar> si han hecho un repositorio común para debian y derivados será la misma línea
<Wiward_X> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian squeeze contrib
<Wiward_X> le pongo esto al ubuntu?
<Wiward_X> es para esqueeze
<mimecar> busca la ruta asociada a ubuntu
<Wiward_X> esta linea la saque de un how to
<mimecar> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Wiward_X> no se si habrá alguno para ubuntu
<Braiam> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Braiam> malditos lags
<mimecar> ayuda leer lo que te dice la sección de descargas del programa
<Wiward_X> los repos que hay son para fedore etc
<Wiward_X> fedora
<hashashin> Wiward_X, el de ubuntu tb es ese, deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian natty non-free, por ejemplo si es natty
<mimecar> Ubuntu 11.04  ("Natty Narwhal") i386 | AMD64
<mimecar> primera línea
<Braiam> Wiward_X: lee la sección que dice Debian-based Linux distributions
<Wiward_X> xD
<Wiward_X> ok
<Wiward_X> thank's
<Wiward_X> debian en su ultima version en que debian está basado?
<Wiward_X> perdon
<Wiward_X> ubuntu
<mimecar> en ninguno
<Wiward_X> ubuntu no es hijo de debian?
<Wiward_X> ya es distro independiente?
<mimecar> en los inicios si
<Wiward_X> ya se que tiene sus repos independientes y tal
<Wiward_X> pero ya no se basa en nada de debian?
<mimecar> un 65% de los paquetes
<Wiward_X> mimecar, ok era simple curiosidad
<Gus81> che al final cual es mejor Pidgin o Empathy?
<mimecar> ya te lo he dicho antes, pidgin
<Gus81> ahh, toy dormido... :S
<Gus81> mimecar, tenes el PPA de Pidgin?
<mimecar> no hay ppa
<mimecar> está en los repositorios
<julios> buen dia
<julios> me podrian ayudar con fsck?
<mimecar> !ask julios
<kubot> julios: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<julios> como puedo utilizar el comando fsck para arreglar una particion ntfs???
<mimecar> sería preferible que usaras las herramientas de windows para una partición ntfs
<julios> mimecar: el problema es q es una netbook y no tengo lector
<mimecar> no tienes windows en el netbook?
<julios> mimecar: el problema es q despues q reduje la particion de windows para el ubuntu, en windows tuve una falla que me dice q no se encuentra fin de cilindros, pero ubuntu esta normal
<mimecar> esa es la partición ntfs que te da el error?
<julios> mimecar: y no me deja montar desde ubuntu la particion de windows
<mimecar> por ese mensaje me parece que has dañado la partición
<mimecar> ¿como redimensionastes la partición?
<julios> mimecar: lo redimensione con el instalador de ubuntu
<julios> mimecar: siempre realizo los mismos pasos para instalar ubuntu y es la primera vez q me pasa eso
<mimecar> siempre redimensionas la partición de windows desde el instalador?
<jamesjedimaster> yo prefiero reducir la particion de win desde win, nunca desde otra cosa!
<julios> mimecar: como podria  solucionar el problema???
<mimecar> tienes un backup de tus datos de windows?
<julios> mimecar: del instalador de windows si, pero queria recuperar los datos q tengo
<mimecar> nunca se instala un sistema operativo sin backup
<mimecar> la partición de windows es la primera?
<julios> mimecar: es la segunda la primera es el boot de windows 7
<mimecar> ok, abre una consola
<mimecar> sudo mkdir /media/aux
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/aux
<julios> mimecar: listo hago un ls a /media/aux y esta vacio
<mimecar> ¿no te ha dado errores?
<julios> mimecar: no ningun error
<mimecar> si tienes la partición dañada será complicado recuperar los datos
<julios> mimecar: ups q macana entonces no se puede hacer nada?
<mimecar> en estos momentos no se me ocurre nada
<mimecar> cuando inicias desde grub, ¿no puedes elegir la partición de windows?
<julios> mimecar: selecciono la particion de windows y se queda pantalla negra
<Gus81> julios, que paso, necesitas recuperar la informacion del disco?
<mimecar> me parece que te has quedado sin windows
<julios> mimecar: cuando intento montar con el ubuntu de manera grafica me sale este error Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 2:
<mimecar> pregunta más tarde por si se le ocurre a otra persona una solución
<julios> Gus81: si queria recuperar el windows
<mimecar> julios: el error que has dicho antes parece un error de partición
<gtoledor> hola amigos buenos dias
<Gus81> julios, mira de Linux no se nada, pero soy tecnico en PC y redes Windoows, por ahí te pueda ayudar...
<gtoledor> quisiera que me ayudaran acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.04 y no me salen los iconos de la barra lateral
<mimecar> gtoledor: unity solo funciona si tu ordenador tiene aceleración 3d
<gtoledor> tengo una tarjeta nvidia lo que no recuerdo que modelo y si me funcionaba con 10.10 los efectos visuales
<tubu> gtoledor, para recuperar los iconos de el launcher : unity --reset-icons
<mimecar> gtoledor: si es una instalación limpia tienes que poner los drivers
<gtoledor> fijate que puse los experimentales porque con los recomendados no me salia nada solo el fondo de pantalla
<mimecar> que experimentales?
<gtoledor> gracias tubu lo probare tambien
<gtoledor> los que soporta para tarjetas nvidia decia ahi
<mimecar> gtoledor: has actualizado o has hecho una instalación limpia?
<gtoledor> no eh actualizado y perdona eso de instalacion limpia que es?
<mimecar> una instalación formateando
<gtoledor> no formateando no... solo le cai ensima a la que tenia de ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> no has instalado encima sin formatear verdad?
<gtoledor> no... no formatie... solo lo instale encima de la que tenia...
<mimecar> eso te puede dar problemas
<mimecar> en el instalador no te salía la opción de actualizar?
<gtoledor> si me salia actualizar, eliminar ubuntu 10.10 e instalar 11.04 y esa use
<mimecar> si has puesto "Instalar" y no has formateado no se en que estado está tu sistema
<gtoledor> tu dices que pruebe formatear el disco y luego instalar? sera lo mejor?
<mimecar> lo que no puedes hacer es, si te da la opción de actualizar
<mimecar> instalar y no formatear
<gtoledor> lo que si me paso es cuando lo arranque por primera vez me decia que tenia que usar el ubuntu clasico porque no tenia instalado los drivers
<gtoledor> pero luego le puse los recomendados y no me salio nada
<mimecar> prueba a reinstalar los drivers para usar unity
<gtoledor> despues le puse esos que te digo experimentales para tarjetas nvidia y me salio pero los iconos no
<gtoledor> y la reinstalacion lo hago desde la terminal?
<mimecar> igual que los instalastes antes
<gtoledor> pero primero actualizado con el gestor de actualizaciones?
<mimecar> primero pon todas las actualizaciones del sistema y reinicia
<gtoledor> ok gracias mimecar... te lo agradesco mucho espero se solucione deberas gracias...
<gtoledor> lo probare y vuelvo mas tarde
<gtoledor> chao a todos
<RiSkOo> hola
<RiSkOo> he consultado por google y no encuentro la forma de solucionar un problema con Ubuntu 11.04 , quiero probar Unity pero no lo consigo, he actualizado desde la 10.10, alguien me puede echar un cable?
<mimecar> RiSkOo: necesitas aceleración 3D para usar unity
<RiSkOo> tengo acelecación 3D, una nvidia geforce 7300 con los drivers propietarios, revisé los xorg.conf también según algún blog pero en el inicio de sesión me sigue cargando gnome2
<RiSkOo> vamos que no vengo por aquí sólo a dar el coñazo XD
<mimecar> si tienes aceleración 3D, en el login antes de poner el password selecciona "Ubuntu"
<RiSkOo> lo hago pero me sigue cargando gnome2 ... (he descargado los driver nvidia de la página oficial, es lo siguiente que iba a probar pero no sé si funcionará...)
<mimecar> busca si tienes unity instalado en el sistema
<RiSkOo> pregunta... si en el primer inicio de sesión no se carga unity no lo instala? porque obviamente fué lo que pasó ... mientras voy a comprobarlo :-)
<RiSkOo> por cierto los drivers de nvidia con extensión .run como se ejecutan? :-S
<mimecar> unity no se instala en el inicio de sesión
<mimecar> no decías que tenias aceleración 3D?
<RiSkOo> si pero no son los drivers más actualizados y leí que en los últimos de finales de febrero se solucionaban problemas ... no sé si estará relacionado por eso descargué los nuevos... por cierto sí tengo unity instalado (segun synaptic)
<Gus81> RiSkOo, uff yo tuve el mismo problema
<Gus81> con la version 11.04
<RiSkOo> probé a activar los drivers propietarios de nvidia tanto los recomendados como los que pone version 173
<Gus81> con la placa nvidia
<RiSkOo> y como solucionaste?
<RiSkOo> principalmente quería probar unity antes de meter en caso de que no me guste, gnome 3 ...
<Gus81> RiSkOo, no lo solucione, la vole e instale la version 10.04 je
<Gus81> RiSkOo, la version 11.04 todavia le falta bastante pulido, tiene muchos bugs
<RiSkOo> jajaja es una opción, yo en la 10.10 estaba perfecto pero no pude resistir la tentación y así aprendo cosas nuevas :-)
<Gus81> RiSkOo, gnome3 no esta soportado por ubuntu
<RiSkOo> lo sé pero no es un equipo de trabajo, y el resto de cosas las tengo controladas además que también tengo debian instalado y winbugs en el peor de los casos XD
<RiSkOo> pero si untity no me convence algo tendré que hacer al respecto ya que hay alternativas digo yo :-)
<Gus81> RiSkOo, si la 10.04 me anda barbaro... aunque todavia no se en que estaba pensando que no instale la 10.10... bueno ahora ya esta :S
<mimecar> RiSkOo: busca si hay algún bug que no active tu tarjeta en ubuntu 11.04
<Gus81> RiSkOo, si lo solucionas avisame
<RiSkOo> mimecar, Ok voy a ello si resuelvo algo os comento ;-) conste que con gnome2 estoy muy contento pero es por probar cosas nuevas jeje
<mimecar> RiSkOo: gnome 3 simplifica muchas de las cosas, en estos momentos puedes hacer menos cosas que con gnome 2
<RiSkOo> pero para eso siempre está el terminal en principio aunque tienes razón, de todas formas después de instalar gnome 3 ya no podría cargar gnome 2?
<RiSkOo> teniendo en cuenta que ya lo tengo instalado ...
<mimecar> RiSkOo: suponiendo que te arriesgaras a instalar gnome 3, no
<RiSkOo> jaja vale entendido ;-) pero gnome 2 puede convivir con unity sin problema no?
<mimecar> si
<RiSkOo> voy encontrando cosas, disculpad porque no estaba tan dificil pero no tuve mucho tiempo por la semana de mirar
<RiSkOo> http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=ast/node/335
<RiSkOo> Gus81, para mi tarjeta nvidia esta es una posible solución voy a probarla
<Gus81> me mata como termina el articulo... "- Una vez instalado. reinicia el sistema y suerte."
<Gus81> o sea que no hay nada seguro
<Gus81> jaja
<Gus81> en el unico lugar que volveria a instalar la version 11.04 es en virtualvox y cuando sea estable sin errores ahí recien la instalo como sistema principal
<n-iCe> hi
<Osmodivs> Hola, en Wine 1.2.2 cuando trato de abrir algunos emuladores, o yahoo msgr me aparece este mensaje, y no se ejecutan:  wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\plugplay.exe
<Osmodivs> Claro, aparece unas docenas de codigo mas, pero eso es lo que me dice al principioç
<Soupermanito> Osmodivs, existen decenas de emuladores para linux, asi como muchos gestores de mensajeria que manejan el protocolo de yahoo
<Osmodivs> Soupermanito, Es que yo quiero Yaho Msgr porque quiero entrar a las salas de chat de Yahoo, y con Empathy no se puede, ¿o si?
<Soupermanito> proba con pidgin
<Soupermanito> si, ya lo intente, y en pidgin se puede logear a las salas de chat de yahoo
<dfcarlos> Hola!
<dante_> hola
<Braiam> !hola | dfcarlos
<kubot> dfcarlos: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<dfcarlos> Una pregunta...
<dfcarlos> porque a veces
<dfcarlos> al iniciar ubuntu
<dfcarlos> no se completa
<dfcarlos> el inicio
<dfcarlos> y se queda en una especie de consola
<dfcarlos> y de ahi se detiene y no hay mas
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<dfcarlos> 11.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<dfcarlos> MMmmm
<dfcarlos> aver voy a revisar
<dfcarlos> Bueno... me faltan algunas como acabo de comprobar
<dfcarlos> Pero... lo que noto al iniciar
<dfcarlos> esque no puedo leer ninguna letra
<dfcarlos> las letras parecen un monton de cuadraditos negros en fondo blanco
<dfcarlos> no se puede leer nada
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<dfcarlos> Nvidia 5200
<mimecar> ¿has puesto los drivers 3D?
<dfcarlos> Eso es lo que aun no logro... activar
<dfcarlos> No estoy seguro si la aceleracion 3D esta activa
<dante_> ??
<dante_> entra a sistema controladores adicionales
<dante_> si usas ubuntu
<dfcarlos> entre alli
<dfcarlos> e instale los controladores
<dfcarlos> pero me dice que estan
<dfcarlos> instalados pero que no estan siendo utilizados
<fosco_> dfcarlos: si quieres saber si tienes 3D ejecuta glxinfo |grep -i render
<portocent> hola muchachos, tengo un pequeño inconveniente resulta que al re instalar mi ubuntu
<portocent> ya no puedo ingresar a windows
<portocent> teni instalados los dos S.O
<mimecar> tendrás que configurar grub2 para usar windows
<mimecar> solo has perdido "la entrada"
<Braiam> !grub | portocent
<kubot> portocent: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<portocent> el grub si esta instlado incluso me muestra las opciones, el problema es cuando selecciono windows
<portocent> aparece una pantalla negra con un guion bajo y ahi se queda
<dante_> osea no entra windows?
<portocent> eso
<portocent> yo selecciono windows y no entra
<dante_> te aseguraste que todavia tienes windows ahi?
<portocent> si incluso accedo a windows desde linux
<RYDeN> !root
<kubot> La cuenta root no está habilitada por defecto en Ubuntu, no trates de adivinar el password ;) en lugar de eso, usa !sudo para obtener privilegios.
<RYDeN> che, estan configuradas casi todas las palabras con el ! no?
<RYDeN> jejeje
<RYDeN> !passwd
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'passwd'.
<dante_> pues raro lo que pasa regularmente al reintalar ubuntu es perder el grub
<dfcarlos> Hey Fosco!
<dfcarlos> Puse el comando que me dijist
<dfcarlos> y me dijo que el programa glxinfo no esta instalado
<dfcarlos> me dio un codigo
<dfcarlos> glxinfo |grep -i render
<dfcarlos> noo ese no
<dfcarlos> apt-get install mesa-utils
<dfcarlos> este
<dfcarlos> y al ponerlo me salio esto
<dfcarlos> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<dfcarlos> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<jamesjedimaster> dfcarlos: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<dfcarlos> ok
<dfcarlos> Puse este comando glxinfo |grep -i render
<dfcarlos> me salio esto
<dfcarlos> direct rendering: Yes
<dfcarlos> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!
<dfcarlos> Significa que ya esta?
<fosco_> tienes 3D
<dfcarlos> Tengo que reiniciar o algo?
<fosco_> no
<dfcarlos> porque acabo de ver en " controladores adicionales "
<dfcarlos> que el controlador esta instalado pero no se esta usando
<fosco_> tienes 3D, la ventana de controladores se estará equivocando
<dfcarlos> Porque cuando voy a ver cuanto Ram tengo me aparece que tengo 496mb y no 512 ?
<dfcarlos> ( Tengo dos tarjetas de 256mb )
<fosco_> puedes ver la ram disponible con free -m
<mimecar> dfcarlos: 512 MB no es memoria exacta
<dfcarlos> Mmmmmm
<Torocatala> hola
<Torocatala> He hecho un chroot a un ubuntu desde un fedora, pero parece ser que hay algún problema, ya que pese a ser root, fdisk -l no muestra nada. Que es lo que puede pasar?
<Xago> hola amigos...estaba intentando conectar a ubuntuOne, pero me aparece un error al conectar por la aplicación, mas no por el web site: Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" Doesn't exist
<dante_> l
<dante_> mmmmmmm
<mimecar> Xago: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<Xago> 11.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Xago> sip
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si hay algún bug en la aplicación?
<Xago> aun no
<Xago> puede ser que actualicé el gnome
<Xago> le instalé gnome 3 shell
<mimecar> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<mimecar> Xago: gnome 3 está en desarrollo, puede hacer cosas raras en el sistema
<Xago> ups :(
<mimecar> en el ppa pone claramente que es experimental
<Xago> kubot, si....gracias
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'si....gracias'.
<Xago> mejor elimino....esta laptop es de producción :(
<mimecar> no pensastes que si gnome 3 no está en los repositorios es por algo?
<mimecar> ubuntu lo meterá en principio en la 11.10
<Xago> mmmm...lo pensé
<Xago> para reinstalar la Versión gnome2 el punto de instalación es: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ->correcto?
<mimecar> no exactamente
<mimecar>  Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<mimecar> no se si eso quita el repositorio o también lo que ha instalado
<Xago> ya lo estoy removiendo
<mimecar> te quita paquetes?
<Xago> está haciendo downgrade
<Xago> ;)
<dante_> hh
<dante__> ff
<dante_> jaj
<Xago> hh?
<Xago> ff?
<dante_> hola oye sabes comocambio el color del pseudonimo y el color del texto en xchat
<Xago> ya vengo
<Xago> dante_, ok...volví con gnome 2
<Xago> sin problemas
<dante_> pero en xchat no en el escritorio
<iBet7o> Buenas!
<iBet7o> XD
<NeoRanger> Que aplicaciones para grabar CD/DVD me recomiendan??
<NeoRanger> ¬¬
<mimecar> NeoRanger: brasero por ejemplo
<NeoRanger> mimecar: no me gusta, otro??
<mimecar> k3b
<NeoRanger> :S
<villazon78> buenas noches... no se si es correcto formular la pregunta aqui pero entre dvd95 converter o dvd::rip con cual os quedais... yo uso el primero y es rapidisimo... no como cuando usaba el rippack en windo$
<villazon78> buenas noches... no se si es correcto formular la pregunta aqui pero entre dvd95 converter o dvd::rip con cual os quedais... yo uso el primero y es rapidisimo... no como cuando usaba el rippack en windo$
<JRamirez696> :S
<NeoRanger> mimecar: K3B anduvo bastante bien, pensé que me iba a tirar error como el Brasero pero no.
<mimecar> k3b lo único malo es que te instala cosas de kde
<mimecar> pero es el mejor programa para grabar
<NeoRanger> si pero mientras grabe bien que instale las librerias que necesite
<RiSkOo> hola
<RiSkOo> alguien sabe porque al abrir una consola con ctrl+alt+f1 no me deja loguear con mi usuario?
<mimecar> si el usuario existe te tiene que dejar
<RiSkOo> intento acceder con mi nombre de usuario de sesión y mi contraseña y me dice que no
<RiSkOo> sigo con lo de unity a vueltas :-S
<mimecar> tienes que poner el mismo usuario que tienes en tu carpeta home
<Tarrasquero> RiSkOo: todo minuscula
<RiSkOo> lo último que he probado es a desinstalar los drivers privativos de nvidia, instalar el nouveau y activar la aceleración 3D pero cuando inicio sesión con la opción Ubuntu sigue sin aparecer unity ...
<RiSkOo> mimecar, Tarrasquero ya conseguí lo de consola, era una tontería estaba utilizando el teclado numérico y no me lo reconocía para la contraseña, utilicé los números de arriba y listo ...
<mimecar> ok
<RiSkOo> voy a probar a instalar los drivers nvidia más actualizados a ver si así me deja de una vez, primero voy a desinstalar los nouveau ...
<RiSkOo> luego os cuento :-)
<CiberLugo> !grub > CiberLugo
<point> pe aparece el siguiente error cuando intento descomprimir un archivo rar alguien me puede ayudar
<point> rar: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mimecar> te falta instalar esa librería
<point> pero no c como instalarla
<point> ya intete aptitude
<mimecar> abre el centro de software de ubuntu
<mimecar> aptitude está descontinuado
<point> no hay forma de instalarlo desde consola
<mimecar> con apt-get
<point> no no me aparece esa libreria
<point> ya es que no aparecía como libstdc++.so.5 sino como listdc++5
<point> gracias muchas gracias por el interes
<mimecar> ese error está documentado en google (es bastante normal)
<point> si el error de la librería ya lo solucione pero ahora tengo otro un poco mas curioso
<point> ueno aqui les va la historia
<point> tengo un archivo .rar que dentro tiene una carpeta y dentro de esta carpeta tengo un archivo con un carácter extendido el cual no me deja descomprimir ese archivo en especifico porque los demss me los deja descomprimir de forma normal
<point> ya intente renombrarlo pero no me deja hacerlo
<point> e intentado de todo cuanto e visto en sano google
<mimecar> renombra dentro del rar
<point> ya lo intente pero no me deja hacerlo
<point> el archivo es un pdf
<mimecar> que te manden el pdf por correo
<point> muy buena solucion es mas ya intente contactar con el propietario del archivo pero pues la cosa es que tengo un poco de prisa pero de todas formas gracias por las soluciones
<JRamirez696> point, :S
<point> ?
<point> imposible?
<AzoteLogiko> nas
<point> que mal
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-08
<tkw-one> ayuda: tengo un archivo.wav y lo quiero pasar a mp3 pero no se deja ni con ffmpeg, ni mencoder, ni mmc... pero si lo puedo escuhar con vlc, mplayer, gnome player.... alguna idea????
<AzoteLogiko> puedes usar mhWaveEdit para convertirlo
<AzoteLogiko> o Nero Linux, que es el que uso yo, aunque no es open source
<gerardo_> hola mi ubuntu de pronto se pone lento alguien tiene idea por que pasara esto'
<gerardo_> ?
<AzoteLogiko> define lento ...
<AzoteLogiko> ah! vale. ya se lo que es
<Braiam> update-db?
<AzoteLogiko> es la gestion de la memoria virtual
<AzoteLogiko> tienes que bajarla al 10% para que te deje de dar la lata
<gerardo_> ok
<Braiam> gerardo_: es aleatorio o es a horas determinada?
<gerardo_> no a los 15 minutos o cuando estoy navegando
<gerardo_> o usando algun paquete
<AzoteLogiko> gerardo. te paso como hacerlo:  http://pastebin.com/RxCDG2Hi
<gerardo_> ok
<ionwind> hola
<ionwind> acabo de actulizar ubuntu 11.40
<ionwind> pero resulta que no arranca....
<Braiam> ionwind: en que parte se detiene
<ionwind> tengo que entrar con f9 y usar la configuracion anterior ... y va a medias... alguien sabe como o porque sucedio esto?
<ionwind> hola briam
<ionwind> pues la cosa es que despues de arrancar... sale lo de la memoria etc etc
<ionwind> despues suele salir "ubuntu" y unos puntitos rojos debajo.
<ionwind> pues eso de ubuntu, ya no sale y se queda toda la pantalla negra
<ionwind> cuando le doy a alguna tecla se sale unos simbolos raros
<ionwind> la verdad no se que he hecho...
<obiwan_> que tal buenas tardes, acabo de montar un server con apache, si puedo entrar con la direccion ip publica, el detalle es que me di de alta en no ip pero cuando intento accessar por medio del dominio no puedo, yu en apache le puse ServerName nombnre_de_dominio, pero no puedo accessart algun consejo??
<Gus81> che me instale el Pidgin 2.6.6 de los repositorios de ubuntu 10.04, tambien el pluging para facebook chat, se conecta pero no me muestra los contactos, probe con MSN y anda lo mas bien...
<NeoRanger-AW> Gente, necesito emular si o si el Office de windows porque Libreoffice se re cuelga cada 2 segundos
<Gus81> sera que es una version vieja tanto del pidgin como del plugin?
<obiwan_> alguna idea con lo de apache
<SadlyMistaken> NeoRanger-AW no sé porqué se colgará cada 2 segundos a mi me va de maravilla, pero si quieres emular MSOffice, el 2003 va perfectamente con WINE
<NeoRanger-AW> SadlyMistaken: tenes idea de donde lo puedo conseguir??
<Gus81> alguien tiene idea?
<AzoteLogiko> a mi LibreOffice me va perfecto ....
<n-iCe> Grr, alguien tendra idea? estaba corriendo X en tt7 pero se crasheo ya me paso dos veces desde que instale 11.04, la cosa es que esty bajando un gran archivo en google chrome no quiero perderlo algunas ideas?
<n-iCe> no sé, pasar el proceso a tra tty o algo
<SadlyMistaken> pero NeoRanger-AW has intentado primero a DESINSTALAR LibreOffice, y volver a instalarlo..?? no será que no sabes usarlo. y crees que tardarás menos usando el MS OFFICe?? Para descargarlo solo pon esto en Google y te saldrán muchos sitios donde bajarlo "MS OFFICE 2003 TARINGA"
<AzoteLogiko> n-iCe, si el archivo esta bajando todavia, solo tienes que esperar a que termine de bajar
<AzoteLogiko> puedes controlar el proceso con top
<n-iCe> AzoteLogiko:  cómo se cuando acabe :)
<n-iCe> AzoteLogiko: dime más
<NeoRanger-AW> no SadlyMistaken, está bien instalado y lo se usar, no soy neofito en esto
<AzoteLogiko> n-iCe, dame un momento. voy a abrir el chrome para ver que proceso abre al bajarme algo
<n-iCe> :D
<n-iCe> Uff
<n-iCe> me salvarás
<NeoRanger-AW> SadlyMistaken: pero no tengo tiempo para andar probando porque tengo que hacer algo urgente
<AzoteLogiko> n-iCe, ya lo tengo :) . te cuento.
<AzoteLogiko> si el chrome esta bajando algo, utiliza un % de cpu del 7% aproximadamente
<AzoteLogiko> si paralizo la descarga, baja al 0%
<AzoteLogiko> por  tanto, si estas bajando algo, veras que el proceso usa cpu y cuando se ponga a 0%, es que habra terminado :)
<AzoteLogiko> esto lo puedes ver con la orden top , ya sabes
<n-iCe> veamos
<n-iCe> ok, aparece 7.4%
<n-iCe> entonces esperaré a que esté en cero, verdad?
<n-iCe> la cosa es que de repente me aparecen otros dos de google chrome, no sé por qué
<n-iCe> como que van y vienen
<julian_> hola. Quiero formatear un pendrive, Como lo puedo hacer?
<n-iCe> julian_: click derecho, formatear
<point> hasta luego
<AzoteLogiko> n-iCe, usan algo de cpu esos dos procesos ?
<n-iCe> AzoteLogiko: su
<n-iCe> si
<n-iCe> uno 4.1%
<n-iCe> el otro 1%
<AzoteLogiko> cada proceso que es, es una ventana del navegador
<AzoteLogiko> que ves, quiero decir
<n-iCe> ya veo
<n-iCe> pues ya usé top -p PIN del chrome de 7.1%
<n-iCe> Y creo que si es ese, porque me marca 1:30hrs de abierto
<n-iCe> Y si es lo que lleva la descarga
<n-iCe> Simplemente esperaré a que se termine
<n-iCe> Ya sea que se quite el proceso o baje a 0
<n-iCe> :D
<AzoteLogiko> haz una cosa. ya que tienes localizado al proceso, apunta su PID
<AzoteLogiko> y así lo podras seguir mas de cerca
<n-iCe> si
<n-iCe> por eso con el -p PID
<n-iCe> Lo tengo sólo a ese bloqueado en el top
<AzoteLogiko> perfect :)
<Gus81> alguien sabe porque no puedo ver los contactos de Facebook en Pidgin?
<n-iCe> AzoteLogiko: lo raro es que van dos veces que se crashea esto, desde que instalé 11.04
<n-iCe> :/
<Braiam> n-iCe: tienes todas la actualizaciones?
<n-iCe> sí
<AzoteLogiko> te casco viendo un video, por casualidad?
<n-iCe> no
<n-iCe> en irssi
<n-iCe> facebook de fondo
<n-iCe> Pero dejé la maquina descargar el programa y cuando volví así quedó
<SadlyMistaken> NeoRanger-AW entonces si no tienes tiempo, mete el CDLive de ubuntu que contenga OpenOffice o LibreOffice... y trabaja desde el CDLive.. hijo, parece que hay que dartelo todo mascado.
<linux-k> como puedo instalar programa de oovoo en ubuntu
<AzoteLogiko> ni idea ...
<NeoRanger-AW> SadlyMistaken: Ya está padre, con el tiempo que tardaste en responder me bajé el MSOffice, lo instalé y estoy trabajando lo mas bien
<Braiam> linux-k: en la pagina principal, si tienen algún paquete deb está chupado
<AzoteLogiko> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=23279
<AzoteLogiko> parece que vas a necesitar wine (emulador de guindous) para utilizar el oovoo
<SadlyMistaken> NeoRanger-AW que dices de un padre???? Bueno, pues me alegro que ya lo tengas solucionado, cuando termines, miraté que ocurre con tu libreoffice, no es normal que se estropee así.
<SadlyMistaken> Y por cierto sólo tardé 14 minutos, porque fui a la terraza a fumarme un pitillo...
<AzoteLogiko> :D
<Braiam> !lenguage
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'lenguage'.
<Braiam> !lenguaje
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<iqpi> !language
<kubot> iqpi: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<iqpi> kubot: no lees bien :p
<kubot> iqpi: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<AzoteLogiko> me gustaria actualizar a 11.04 pero me asusta perder todo lo instalado ....
<AzoteLogiko> (tengo 10.04 lts)
<Braiam> AzoteLogiko: si te preocupan los documentos, solo asegurate de tener la /home en una particion separada
<AzoteLogiko> vosotros habeis hecho algo en especial para actualizar o simplemente usar el sistema de Gestor de Actualizaciones?
<Braiam> si no haz un backup
<AzoteLogiko> ya ... eso me lo he planteado, pero y los programas?
<colo> cuales son las ventajas de ir a la 11.04? la 10.04 anda muy bien
<AzoteLogiko> yo no lo veo claro colo ...
<Braiam> probablemente el unico problema de natty es unity
<linux-k> que comando tengo que a ser en terminal para poder instalarlo en wine
<colo> yo uso la 10.04, anda todo bien, mejor que actualizar seria usar la 11.04 y ver sus virtudes y si te satisface ahi si instlarlo
<Braiam> linux-k: revisaste en la lista de software compatible de wine?
<linux-k> si ya latingo
<linux-k> pero lo que quiero es que instalar oovoo en wine
<user___> wow
<linux-k> comolo hago
<user___> exit
<Braiam> le haces doble clic al instalador?
<AzoteLogiko> linux-k, vas a Aplicaciones > Centro de sofware > buscas Wine y lo instalas
<linux-k> si lo tengo instalado
<AzoteLogiko> ok
<AzoteLogiko> entonces, si deseas hacerlo en modo consola, solo tienes que poner: wine /ruta/archivo.exe
<linux-k> lo que quiero es el programa de oovoo como lo hago para que que si instala in wine
<SadlyMistaken> linux-k, cuando apretas con el botón de la derecha del ratón sobre el archivo ".exe", aparece una pestaña y pone "Instalar con el GEstor de WIne" o algo así
<AzoteLogiko> sip, eso puede ser mas comodo
<SadlyMistaken> miento, pone "Abrir con Wine Cargador de programas de Windows"
<SadlyMistaken> eso es lo que pone en realidad.
<SadlyMistaken> Y entonces, si es un instalador se instalará en wine...
<linux-k> no si instala
<SadlyMistaken> Pero, lo primero que te han dicho, también tiene su lógica... ir a la web de Wine para ver si ese programa lo tienen listado como "usable por WIne sin o con problemas"
<ramrebol> una consulta: en la pagina de ubuntu one no veo la opcion de mas de 20G, saben si es posible tener ese servicio?
<SadlyMistaken> linux-k pero lo has hecho con lo de la pestaña que te he comentado?
<linux-k> si
<linux-k> pero no sale nada
<SadlyMistaken> de donde has conseguido el instalador, linux-k?
<SadlyMistaken> quiero decir, el programa que quieres instalar... donde lo has descargado?
<linux-k> hay un comando en terminal
<SadlyMistaken> cómo?
<linux-k> ok
<AzoteLogiko> linux-k, puede ser el "executable bit" dichoso. tienes que darle permiso de ejecucion al fichero
<AzoteLogiko> entras en el terminal, vas a la ruta donde tengas el fichero y escribes:  chmod +x fichero.exe
<AzoteLogiko> despues ya lo podras instalar desde el modo grafico
<SadlyMistaken> ah Ya
<linux-k> ok
<AzoteLogiko> re
<AzoteLogiko> linux-k, puede ser el "executable bit" dichoso. tienes que darle permiso de ejecucion al fichero
<AzoteLogiko> entras en el terminal, vas a la ruta donde tengas el fichero y escribes:  chmod +x fichero.exe, despues ya lo podras instalar en modo grafico
<SadlyMistaken> pero si no le gusta hacerlo por terminal puedes darle permiso tb en la Pestaña esa... "Propiedades>Permisos>Ejecución"
<AzoteLogiko> tb tb ..
<SadlyMistaken> linux-k lo has conseguido?
<SadlyMistaken> AzoteLogiko, porque lo has llamado executable bit?
<AzoteLogiko> pq ese es el error que me suele dar cuando bajo algo para wine y no ejecuta a la primera
<SadlyMistaken> jajaja a mi como a Linux K, no me hace nada... pero porque lo hago todo por nautilus en manera gráfica... xD si tuviese que acordarme de todos los códigos por terminal me volvia loca, es como acordarse de los reyes godos
<RiSkOo> hola alguien me puede ayudar a activar la aceleración 3D con una nvidia en ubuntu 11.04, hago un glxinfo y me pone todas las líneas Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<SadlyMistaken> Linux-k cuando lo tengas instalado dinos si te funciona o no funciona, porque no le encuentro en la lista de Wine de aplicaciones Gold...
<SadlyMistaken> lo siento RiSkOo no sé nada sobre nvidias y tarjetas de video y esas cosas... soy una palurda en ese tema, sorry
<AzoteLogiko> RiSkOo, que grafica tienes ?
<SadlyMistaken> Linux-k pone en Wine, que oovoo no funciona bien bajo wine. no te dejará Loguearte.
<RiSkOo> al menos respondes algo :-)
<RiSkOo> AzoteLogiko, Nvidia Geforce Go 7300
<RiSkOo> ya he mirado por San Google
<RiSkOo> he probado con driver  nouveau
<linux-k> si esto no funciona
<RiSkOo> he instalado los propietarios de la página de nvidia pero nada
<AzoteLogiko> RiSkOo, has entrado a Sistema > Administracion > Controladores de hardware ?
<RiSkOo> ahora tengo instalada la versión 173 que dicen que es la que funciona pero no se activa el 3D y no sé como hacerlo :-S
<AzoteLogiko> mmm
<linux-k> asterisk si puede instalar en terminal de ubuntu 11.04
<RiSkOo> AzoteLogiko, sí obvio, para activar el driver correspondiente y con nouveau para activar el 3D experimental ...
<SadlyMistaken> linux-k eso pone en la lista de aplicaciones de wine... ¿Porque no usas Skype? para usar la webcam y esas cosas está bien...
<linux-k> ya lo tingo
<SadlyMistaken> y que te ofrecia oovoo que no te ofrece Skype?
<AzoteLogiko> RiSkOo, solo se me ocurre bajar el ultimo driver de nvidia e instalarlo siguiendo las instrucciones
<RiSkOo> AzoteLogiko, eso es una de las cosas que dije que hice XD
<Braiam> AzoteLogiko: recuerda desinstalar los drivers anteriores
<AzoteLogiko> si, eso estaba pensando Braiam .
<AzoteLogiko> pero no se ...
<RiSkOo> Braiam, ya lo hice en todas las combinaciones que hice
<linux-k> ayuden mi en esto http://www.diviertenet.com/foro/linux/2056-instalacion-de-asterisk-gui-en-ubuntu-10-04-a.html
<RiSkOo> ahora me da la impresión que es problema de archivos de configuración
<AzoteLogiko> [off-topic] si alguien es oyente de la rosa de los vientos en onda cero, que la ponga ahora, que es la monda
<Braiam> !ot | AzoteLogiko
<kubot> AzoteLogiko: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<RiSkOo> por ejemplo el archivo xorg.conf no se crea y si creo uno anterior no me carga el entorno gráfico eso no debe ser bueno :-S
<AzoteLogiko> ok ok :)
<Braiam> RiSkOo: el archivo xorg se genera "on-the-fly", si deseas crear uno te recomiendo sudo X -configure
<RiSkOo> voy a probar y no es que quiera es que leí que se debería crear ejecutando sudo nvidia-xconfig pero me dice que no encuentra el archivo así que probe a meter un backup que tenía y no me carga el entorno :-S
<linux-k> chicos algon a ayuda con asterisk
<RiSkOo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604644/ -> si utilizo lo que me has dado me pone esto ...
<henry_aqp> wenas
<Braiam> !repeat | linux-k
<kubot> linux-k: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Braiam> D:
<RiSkOo> y con un glxinfo me pone esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/604645/
<NeoRanger> che SadlyMistaken me surgió un problema, al final dejé el libreoffice porque le toqué la configuracion y se acomodó
<NeoRanger> pero ahora estoy haciendo una presentacion en Libreoffice y agregué un par de enlaces dentro del mismo documento para una correcta organizacion, el tema es que al cerrar el programa los hiperenlaces se borran, no quedan guardados, algunos tiene una idea de como solucionar esto??
<NeoRanger> SadlyMistaken: estas??
<SadlyMistaken> nunca he hecho presentaciones
<SadlyMistaken> estoy haciendo una a ver si me ocurre lo mismo
<SadlyMistaken> pero tu no estabas usando MS OFFICE?
<NeoRanger> SadlyMistaken: vos lo dijiste, estaba, pero la maquina virtual se rompió :P
<SadlyMistaken> maquina virtual? pero si yo te dije WINE.... no virtualbox
<SadlyMistaken> acabo de hacer un hipervinculo en Office Libre Impress... que se abra en NAVEGADOR y va perfectamente...
<SadlyMistaken> lo apreto, y se abre en el navegador
<SadlyMistaken> lo grabo
<SadlyMistaken> lo cierro..
<SadlyMistaken> lo abro denuevo..
<SadlyMistaken> y...
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, el hiperenlace sigue aquí
<AzoteLogiko> ciaoo
<Jorge-Concep> Una consulta....ejecuto gconf-editor y no me aparece Unity en la sección Desktop, solamente Gnome, ibus y pgp......a qué se debe eso ??
<NeoRanger> SadlyMistaken: será un bug para enlaces en el mismo documento??
<SadlyMistaken> no tengo ni idea NeoRanger, pero OpenOffice tiene un canal de irc.
<SadlyMistaken> te aconsejo que preguntes allí ,yo no te puedo dar una contextación segura
<SadlyMistaken> sorry
 * Braiam aprendió una nueva palabra: contextación
<NeoRanger> okas SadlyMistaken gracias!
<Gus81> alguien me puede ayudar con Pidgin?
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<NipSarm> alguien me puede decir cuanta swap debo poner si tengo 1GB?
<NipSarm> gus81 que le pasa a pidgin? :s
<Gus81> NipSarm, lo instale hace un rato de los repositorios, version 2.6.6 para Ubuntu 10.04, tb instale el plugin facebook chat pero no puedo ver los contactos
<Braiam> NipSarm: si quieres hibernación poco más de 1.5GB, en caso contrarío con 1GB estará bien
<Gus81> NipSarm, con el protocolo de msn funciona bien
<Gus81> pero con el plugin de facebook no puedo ver los contactos... podra ser porque no es la ultima version de Pidgin y tampoco es la ultima del plugin facebook?
<NipSarm> :O que raro, con mi cuenta de facebook en pidgin no tuve problemas y no le instalé nada mas
<NipSarm> tambien tengo 2.6.6
<NipSarm> bien braiam (Y) voy a poner 1.5, en manage flags cual marco??
<Braiam> NipSarm: exactamente que haces?
<Gus81> NipSarm, sera que entro en comflicto con Empathy?
<NipSarm> a que te refieres? :s  estoy creando una particion de swap =/
<NipSarm> gus81, no lo sé :S no he usado empathy
<joel_> algun driver para graficos ATI que no sean los FGLRX porque creo son los que no me dejan activar funciones de compiz ????? urge ayuda
<joel_> alguna idea???
<rommel> buenas noches a todos
<joel_> buenas
<rommel> alguien sabria como hacer para que a la hora de abrir una pagina de juegos no me salga esto ya q me pide q haga algo o mejor dicho q actualise o incorpore algo para q pueda correr la pagina
<rommel> a qui les paso un link con la foto q describe lo q me pide
<jacobo> hola muchachos, de casualidad algun de uds sabe como abrir particiones del disco en xubuntu sin usar el gigolo?
<rommel> con el gparted
<rommel> si lo tenes instalado
<rommel> http://img683.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img683/2332/pantalladisney.png
<rommel> esto es lo q me pide q haga
<rommel> no se si gestionar esa ventana
<jacobo> ok grax
<rommel> jacobo:tenes instalado el gparted?
<rommel> ok de nada
<jacobo> no creo
<jacobo> voy a revisar de una
<rommel> bueno bajatelo desde los repositorios
<ultrasystems> saludos tengo un problema grave instale 11.04 y tengo problemas para cambiar hora y fecha
<rommel> desde sinaptis
<rommel> ultrasystems: fijate la zona horaria q  establesiste en la instalacion
<rommel> no deveria haver problema alguno
<rommel> http://img683.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img683/2332/pantalladisney.png
<rommel> alguien save q hacer con esta pantalla
<rommel> bueno me despido buenas noches
<jacobo> alguien sabe como hacer una usb booteable del install de l xp desde ubuntu?
<ultrasystems> rommel como lo busco ?
<NipSarm> alguien me puede ayudar?
<NipSarm> porque la particion de swap inicia en off? :s
<jacobo> muchachos que pasa si yo guardo la carpeta de archivos de programas de un windows, lo reinstalo y le pego la carpeta guardada?
<jacobo> sorry si me sali del tema del canal
<SadlyMistaken> jacobo si te refieres a un windows normal, no en virtualbox ni wine, Te pasará que los programas que necesiten de archivos DLL que se encuentran en la carpeta SYSTEM32, no funcionarán
<Crashbit> NipSarm: has comprobado que el uuid de la partición sea el mismo que tienes en el fstab ?
<SadlyMistaken> porque tu cuando instalas un programa en windows unos archivos se van a ARCHIVOS DE PROGRAMAS; y otros archivos se van a SYSTEM32
<jacobo> y si copio las dos carpetas?
<NipSarm> O_O no entendi
<fosco_> jacobo: no preguntes sobre win aqui, gracias
<jacobo> lo que sucede es que cuando reinstale el ubuntu sin querer jodi el windows
<Crashbit> NipSarm: cada partición tiene un identificador uuid, que puedes ver con sudo blkid /dev/partición
<Crashbit> luego tendrías que comprobar el uuid de la partición swap y mirar que en el fichero /etc/fstab, la cargue con el uuid correcto
<SadlyMistaken> buenas nuches, ta luegooo que descanse
<SadlyMistaken> s
<SadlyMistaken> seis todos
<NipSarm> =O bien, ya entendi
<NipSarm> voy a probar (Y) gracias
<Gus81> ya solucione lo de Pidgin (soy groso), si alguien tiene problemas para conectarse al cha de facebook aca esta la solución http://blog.caseyho.com/2010/02/how-to-enable-facebook-chat-in-pidgin.html
<jacobo> alguien conoce algun canal en el que me puedan ayudar con mi pregunta?
<jocamox> hola, tengo Ubuntu 11.04 de 64 bits y estoy buscando un programa para ver presentaciones de PowerPoint (archivos pps), encontre pptview pero solo esta en 32 bits. Hay alguna manera que pueda funcionar con el sistema de 64 bits o existe otro programa similar? A ver si alguien me echa una mano, gracias
<jacobo> el open office creo q lo hace
<ultrasystems> quiero configurar la hora en mi maquina y el ubuntu 11.04 no me abre
<jacobo> mi ubuntu es de 64 bits y me lo abre
<jocamox> gracias jacobo
<jacobo> ok de nada
<NeoRanger> algun programa para pegar subtitulos a la pelicula??
<jacobo> el vlc lo hace
<NeoRanger> pero quiero que me quede armado el archivo de la pelicula con el subtitulo embebido
<jacobo> mmm, hermano ahi si no se jejeje
<NeoRanger> eso es lo que quiero, yo uso el SMPlayer para correr peliculas con subs, pero lo que quiero es embeber(?) el archivo de subs en la pelicula
<Gargadon> NeoRanger: mkvtoolnix?
<NeoRanger> esa aplicacion hace eso??
<Gargadon> conoces el contenedor matroska?
<NeoRanger> thanks Gargadon
<portocent> alguno de uds conoce el comando para ver el nombre de la placa base?
<portocent> muchachos alguno me puede ayudar a crear documentos compartidos en ubuntu
<portocent> algo parecido a mis sitios de red en windows
<tkw-one> como extraigo la cabecera de una archivo??
<tkw-one> arp-: como extraigo la cabecera de un archivo?? para que lo que me quede sea solo los datos brutos.
<nanovany> una pregunta camaradas, puedo extraer  la imagen iso de un cd live de ubuntu?
<mgue> hola
<mgue> tengo problemas para instalar mplayer
<mgue> pueden ayudarme?
<katarcis> la pagina aun esta off?
<mgue> "apt-get install mplayer " dice algo de "paquetes rotos"
<katarcis> mgue, haz sudo apt-get install -f
<katarcis> aver
<mgue> katarcis: ok... ya lo ice
<katarcis> que sale?
<mgue> *hice
<katarcis> cuando termine haz el sudo apt-get install mplayer
<mgue> katarcis: borro unos paquetes que se habian instalaod y ya no eran necesarios
<mgue> katarcis: dice lo mismo
<katarcis> mm mire en synaptic
<mgue> una lista de paquetes
<katarcis> o talvez no tengas bien los repositorios
<mgue> katarcis: hhhmmm... los he cambiado y sale lo mismo
<mgue> lo ultimo que recuerdo ice fue instalar unos codescs para ver dvds
<mgue> katarcis: i.e. tenia mplaer andando muy bien, y en una actualizacion automatica me dijo que habia un problema
<katarcis> actualizaste a ubuntu 11.04 ?
<mgue> katarcis: creo que no
<mgue> katarcis: c'omo saberlo?
<mgue> tengo 10.04, y n la actualizacion decia de bajar ~50mb... no creo que sea 11.04
<katarcis> cat /etc/issue
<katarcis> unde eso y aver ke sale
<mgue> katarcis: ok... a ver...
<mgue> Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS \n \l
<mgue> :)
<farrellf10> ola ay alguien
<farrellf10> ola que tal soy nuevo jijij
<migue> farrellf10: si, :)
<migue> farrellf10: ok
<migue> farrellf10: ok
<farrellf10> oye como le puedo aumentar la señal
<farrellf10> a mi red inalambrica
<farrellf10> es una alfa 1w
<farrellf10> xq cuendo staba con windows agarraa mas señales y aorita bajo
<farrellf10> en ubuntu como lo puedo aumentar
<farrellf10> ??????????
<migue> farrellf10: hhhmm... no sé
<katarcis> ni idea yo uso cable
<migue> me too
<katarcis> migue, busca el .deb y lo instalas
<katarcis> o por centro de software
<farrellf10> ok
<migue> katarcis: ok... intentaré
<farrellf10> y que tal si les gusta el ubuntu 11.04 to lo probe pero se trababa mucho el compiz y a ustedes
<katarcis> farrellf10, aun no lo instales
<katarcis> espere unos meses
<katarcis> y lo pones cuando este mejorado
<farrellf10> q cres lo instale pero tube q formatearla xq fallo mucho
<farrellf10> jaajajajaj
<farrellf10> sperar
<farrellf10> ajjaja
<katarcis> volvi :P
<chino66> hola
<farrellf10> y xq tan serios?
<farrellf10> todos
<farrellf10> ajajajaja
<katarcis> jajaja
<katarcis> guazon? xD
<dfcarlos> Holaaa!
<dfcarlos> Siento al Ubunto que me jala mucha memoria
<dfcarlos> Algunas cosas me van algo lentas como por ejemplo el Tuxguitar
<dfcarlos> Alguna recomendacion?
<Sapote> siempre lo mismo!! actualizo al ultimo ubuntu y algo malo pasa
<dfcarlos> Yo acabo de instalar ubuntu
<dfcarlos> soy nuevo
<dfcarlos> siento que me consume mucha memoria
<Sapote> mejor instala 10.10
<Sapote> como sientes eso? es el poder del lado oscuro en ti?
<Sapote> cuanto tienes de memoria?
<dfcarlos> tengo 512
<Sapote> eso es poco
<Sapote> deberias elegir distros mas livianas
<Sapote> basadas en otros entornos graficos, como ser xubuntu por ejemplo
<dfcarlos> cual seria una distro mas liviana? ( y no tan complicada )
<Sapote> xubuntu esta basada en ubuntu y es mas liviana para equipos de pocas prestaciones
<katarcis> dfcarlos, puedes poner ubuntu
<katarcis> con un escritorio mas liviano
<dfcarlos> Mmmm
<dfcarlos> como puedo poner Ubuntu con un escritorio mas liviano?
<dfcarlos> ( Pero entre resultados? cual me traeria mejores? instalar Xubuntu? o Cambiarle de escritorio a Ubuntu? )
<katarcis> es lo mismo xd
<katarcis> yo tengo 512 mb de ram
<katarcis> y pongo ubuntu tal y como viene
<katarcis> y me va bn
<dfcarlos> Entonces
<dfcarlos> Como lo hago?
<Sapote> dfcarlos: la mas simple, bajar el livecd de xfce
<dfcarlos> La pagina de xfce es " www.xfce.org" ?
<Sapote> xubuntu es la version de ubuntu con xfce
<edson_> saluidos
<dfcarlos> Ya me explico porque el "X"ubuntu
<edson_> saludos a todo mundo
<jocamox> hola, hay alguna manera de instalar programas de 32 bits en Ubuntu 11.04 de 64 bits?
<dandoc> yo nunca lo he hecho
<dfcarlos> Oigan una pregunta
<dfcarlos> siempre cuando inicio ubuntu al comienzo
<Sapote> el OIGAN es fantastico
<Sapote> es algo asi como un broadcast a la ortografia
<dfcarlos> ( Atrae la Atencion )
<Sapote> cero modales
<Sapote> cero ortografia
<obiwan__> buenas noches alguien que me oriente con apache
<root__> alguien que me pueda ayudar a resolver una duda de apache
<root__> solamente es una pequna duda queno he podido solucionar
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<obiwan> buenas noches
<obiwan> hi
<erAbuelo> hola
<obiwan> que tal
<obiwan> me podrias ayudar tengo unaduda con apache
<erAbuelo> si no pones la duda, no
<obiwan> lo que pasa
<obiwan> es que lo configura y ya pude entrar localmente e incluso si pongo mi ip publica si entra, por que en el router ya mapie el puerto el detalle es que cree un no ip, y al moemnto de asignarlo trato de entrar desde internet y no me anda
<erAbuelo> eso no es una duda de apache, es del no-ip
<erAbuelo> dime el dominio no-ip
<obiwan> y ahorita cometi un error cambiando los DNS en nano /etc/resolv.conf
<obiwan> obiwan.zapato.org
<erAbuelo> Host obiwan.zapato.org not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<erAbuelo> no existe
<obiwan> pero lo di de alta en no-ip
<obiwan> quiere deicr que esta mal??
<erAbuelo> asegurate de que es ese, y de que le asignaste al ip
<erAbuelo> *la
<obiwan> ok, una ultima cosa al momento de estarle moviendo la configuracion modifique esto nano /etc/resolv.conf  y tenia una direccion ip la cual no recuerdo pero al cambiarla no me deja navegar por el browser
<erAbuelo> la conexion con el router es dhcp ?
<erAbuelo> o manual ?
<obiwan> si
<erAbuelo> si que ?
<obiwan> si es DHCP
<erAbuelo> pues reconecta y listo
<obiwan> si el power cycle, pero mi duda es eso que modifque en /etc/resolv.conf eran los dns??
<obiwan> por que me privo del navegador y no del IRC, no lo comprendo
<erAbuelo> si, son lo dns
<erAbuelo> el irc ya esta conectado ahora no usa el dns para nada, el navegador lo usa en cada peticion de paginas nuevasç
<obiwan> ahok, entendido deja hago el powe cycle
<obiwan> erabuelo ya lo solucione, no me jalo con el power cycle tuve que meterme alrouter ver los dns queme daba el isp ylisto
<obiwan> oye una pregunta donde checaste si servia el dominio
<erAbuelo> host dominio
<obiwan> lo di de alta en ip y ahi esta el nombre de dominio
<obiwan> es lo que no he podido solucionar
<obiwan> erAbuelo estas ahi
<erAbuelo> si
<obiwan> mira
<obiwan> esoty en la pagina de no ip, cree un dominio ahi me aparece
<obiwan> si pongo la ip publica si entro a mi server
<obiwan> por que en el router direccione todo el trafico del 80 al server, pero con el dominio quehice en no ip no puedo entrar
<erAbuelo> como se llama el dominio ?
<obiwan> algun consejo?
<obiwan> temoc.zapato.org
<obiwan> ya esta confirmado
<erAbuelo> no hace ping
<erAbuelo> o tienes la ip mal o no esta creado
<obiwan> osea lo raro es de que por ssh tambien entro por la ip publica
<obiwan> pero no por el dominio
<obiwan> lo cree normal eligi la primera opcion que es a le di nombre de dominio y listo
<erAbuelo> no tiene nada de raro, el dominio no existe !
<obiwan> pero si esoty viendo en la pagina que ya esta, por que no existe entonces
<obiwan> es lo que no comprendo
<erAbuelo> ni idea
<obiwan> deja le sigo moviendo
<obiwan> esta raro
<MaRk-I> obiwan: >>>> te amo laura sabias eeeeeeee
<MaRk-I> á é í ó ú ñ Ñ Á É Í Ó Ú
<obiwan> si eso es
<obiwan> el index que tiene
<obiwan> entraste con la ip publica vdd
<alexneb> saludos canal :)
<MaRk-I> obiwan: seria mejor que checaras bien lo que escribes... es temoc.ZAPTO.org... no zapato
<obiwan> jajajajajajaja no medigas eso
<obiwan> enserio.... dame un sape por despistado
<obiwan> dejame checar
<alexneb> alguien sabe de algun programa/configuracion con el qe se pueda usar android como repetidor wifi?
<alexneb> en ubuntu claro.. :D
<obiwan> mark muchas gracias
<obiwan> en verdad, fijate no me fije en eso
<MaRk-I> obiwan: je lo primero que te iba a preguntar, usualmente las IPs son no-ip.org o algo asi hasta que vi los dominios y vi "zapto" ... de nada
<obiwan> muchas gracia, silo se pero queria algo diferente
<obiwan> anterirormente tuve no-ip.org
<MaRk-I> pue te fuiste de zapatazo
<MaRk-I> ;^)
<obiwan> de echo ya puedo entrar el detalle ahora sera invesitgar como entrrar www.temoc.zapto.org
<obiwan> jajajja ya se y si me fui no me di cuenta
<MaRk-I> obiwan: http://temoc.zapto.org funciona  tienes que habilitar la opcion de "Allow wildcard options" en el example host para que tambien funcione www.
<alexneb> alguien tiene ya instalada la ultima version del ubuntu 11.04??
<alexneb> esque aun no he actualizado... y queria vuestra opinion...
<alexneb> por eso que no me acabo de fiar del cambio ese de los paneles..
<alexneb> :S
<alexneb> :D
<erAbuelo> alexneb: es la pregunta del mes, el cambio esta ahi, y ahora mas tarde tendras que pasarte, tu veras xD
<alexneb> erAbuelo. :D
<jocamox1> HOLA, ALGUIEN ME PODRIA INDICAR COMO PUEDO INSTALAR PROGRAMAS DE 32 BITS A MI UBUNTU 11.04 DE 64BITS?
<erAbuelo> porque gritas ?
<jocamox1> LO SIENTO
<erAbuelo> sigues gritando
<jocamox1> ME KEDARON LAS MAYUSCULAS ACTIVADAS
<erAbuelo> dale al boton de bloqueo de mayuscula xD
<fosco_> buenas
<erAbuelo> hola
<maria> hola
<erAbuelo> hola
<alexneb> maria.  que te das!!
<maria> miren descargue el dvd de ubuntu 11.04 y lo instale
<alexneb> ostras!!.. descargo.. y callo...
<alexneb> :S
<maria2> quiero saber como hago para instalar los programas que trae
<alexneb> maria2.  que te me caes...
<alexneb> maria2.  cual de todos...
<maria2> 11.04
<alexneb> maria2.  tienes miles de programas..
<maria2> no puedo agregarlo a synaptic
<alexneb> maria2.  amos a ver... maria2
<maria2> varios programas quiero instalar
<maria2> quiero agregarel dvd como un repositorio
<alexneb> maria2.  el 11.04 es solo la  version del sistema operativo...
<maria2> porque mi conexion es muyyy lenta
<maria2> i386
<alexneb> maria2.  ya.. ya te veo que es lenta...
<alexneb> maria2.  lo que puedes hacer es bajarte una .iso de la version 11.04 usando algun gestor de descargas...
<MaRk-I> maria2: solo abre synaptic y ve a opciones ahi tienes la opcion de habilitar el DVD como repo
<maria2> dice añadir volumen
<maria2> pero cuando pongo esa opcion no funciona
<alexneb> maria2.  pero recuerda que luego cada vez qwue llames un repo del devd deveras insertar el mismo
<maria2> cuando tenia la 10.10 me daba esa opcion
<maria2> sisi
<alexneb> pues tiene sque meter el dvd y poner como te dijo MaRk-I
<maria2> como lo agrego manualmente sabiendo la direccion¿¿
<alexneb> .... no creo que sea my recomendable.. yo nunca lo he hecho :S
<maria2> me pueden decir en que parte se encuentra esa opcion?
<maria2> yo solo tengo la opcion agregar cdrom y no funciona
<alexneb> mmm
<alexneb> a lo mejor es una incompatibilidad
<alexneb> o el lecor no lee como deberia
<alexneb> o espera...
<alexneb> una cosa..
<alexneb> es un dvd?
<alexneb> lo que tienes?
<MaRk-I> maria2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#CD-ROM/DVD
<alexneb> maria2.  a lo mejor no le va por ser un dvd...
<alexneb> has probado con un cd con la copia del is?
<MaRk-I> alexneb: eso no tiene nada que ver
<alexneb> mmm
<alexneb> y si la lectora no lee dovle capa?
<alexneb> o es solo lectora de cd?
<MaRk-I> y como lo instalo del dvd entonces?
<alexneb> doble.... por dios mi gramatica.. XDD
<maria2> mi lectora lee dvd
<maria2> y no es doble capa
<alexneb> maria2.  y que dvd es?
<maria2> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<alexneb> mmm
<alexneb> creo que por ahi van los tiros...
<MaRk-I> maria2: esta el dvd en la lectora?
<maria2> sisi
<jocamox1> hola
<MaRk-I> aparece montado en el escritorio?
<maria2> Ubuntu 11.04 i386
<maria2> esa es la etiqueta
<maria2> si, aparece montado
<MaRk-I> has update a synaptic
<alexneb> jocamox1. nas
<maria2> actualizo los indices de repositorios?
<MaRk-I> maria2: si no lo habias hecho, si
<maria2> listo
<jocamox1> sabe alguien si hay alguna manera de instalar este programa de 32 bits en mi Ubuntu de 64 bits? http://www.flickr.com/photos/61716850@N04/5698456291/sizes/l/in/photostream/
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<alexneb> Tarrasquero.  a los años,... :D
<alexneb> erAbuelo.  se bueno
<alexneb> jocamox1. ... mmm
<Tarrasquero> hola
<alexneb> jocamox1.  el visor power point?
<alexneb> Tarrasquero.  como vas?
<jocamox1> o algun programa equivalente para ver presentaciones con extension pps
<jocamox1> alexneb: si
<alexneb> jocamox1.  el openofice no te deja?
<MaRk-I> jocamox1: libreoffice y openoffice?
<alexneb> o el libreofice? (version 11.04
<jocamox1> no he podido instalarlo el open office
<alexneb> jocamox1. abres.. y pulsas f5 (creo)
<MaRk-I> jocamox1: libreoffice
<maria2> me parece que pude solucionarlo
<maria2> desmonte el dvd
<maria2> e hice un sudo apt-cdrom -m add
<alexneb> maria2.  ale..
<alexneb> :D
<jocamox1> si gracias el libre office me los abre
<jocamox1> de todas maneras se pueden instalar progs de 32 bits en linux de 64 bits de alguna forma?
<alexneb> jocamox1.  dde nada...
<alexneb> jocamox1. eso te iba a decir
<alexneb> si esta en los repos..
<alexneb> instalar y ya ta
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<fosco_> jocamox1: se pueden instalar y ejecutar aplicaciones de 32 bits en sistemas 64 bits, pero no lo necesitas
<alexneb> fosco_.  una duda tonta... puedes?
<fosco_> lanzala al canal sin miedo
<alexneb> vereis...
<alexneb> con ayuda de mydns... y el router indicando que la info de ssh la envie a una ip concreta.. puedo conectarme desde internet a ese router y esa maquina.. y asi dar servicio on line.. hasta ahi todo ok.. pero mi duda es ... que pasa si cambio de red?.. evidentemente pierdo esa localizacion pues mi ip cambia y el router tambien.. mi duda es ¿hay manera de indicar mi pc alla adonde valla??
<mimecar> me parece que tendrías que actualizar la configuración del router
<mimecar> o poner un equipo entre el router y el tuyo que redireccione
<alexneb> mmmm
<alexneb> no.. haber
<alexneb> yo me refiero a localizar/acceder a mi oc indiferentemente de la localizacion o coneccion que tenga...
<alexneb> eso se puede?
<alexneb> si pongo una cuenta mydns a mi ip publica funcionaria asi?
<mimecar> si luego cambias de máquina en la red interna tienes que tener algo que informa a tu router
<alexneb> no...
<alexneb> pero me refiero
<alexneb> a cambiar de coneccion completamente
<alexneb> como por ejempo
<alexneb> en el curro una red...
<alexneb> en casa otra...
<alexneb> en el parque otra
<alexneb> pero indicar a algun servicio x que mi pc esta en esa red...
<alexneb> en la que me encuentre...
<alexneb> para dar servicio alli...
<mimecar> si estas en la conexión del parque
<mimecar> como haces la redirección?
<mimecar> tu no controlas el router, no puedes usar ssh
<alexneb> a eso me referia...
<mimecar> en el momento que pases a una red interna tienes que modificar el router
<alexneb> pues valla ... ^^
<alexneb_> mimecar. ??...
<mimecar> alexneb_: si estas en una red pública olvidate de redireccionar el puerto ssh
<alexneb_> esque toy en la biblio... a coenccion se va... :S,... lo que te decia.. que a eso me refiero..
<alexneb_> mimecar. sip...
<alexneb_> pues entonces nada..
<alexneb_> :d
<mimecar> contrata una conexión 3G, que te den ip estática y podrás hacerlo
<alexneb_> seria :D
<MaRk-I> alexneb_: con cuenta no-ip podrias hacer eso pero tendrias que estar actualizando a cada rato para que la ip de tu ordenador se actualize
<mimecar> MaRk-I: siemre que no esté en una red interna
<mimecar> siempre
<alexneb_> ajam...
<alexneb_> osea que no
<xoan> Buenos dias a tod@s, es mi primer día por aquí
<mimecar> hola xoan
<xoan> Hola mimicar, parece que hay poco movimiento, aunque 46 conectados, estarán en privados?
<mimecar> no, están durmiendo
<xoan> jejeje
<mimecar> en este canal hay gente de España y de la parte de America
<mimecar> son zonas horarias diferentes
<xoan> y dejan el chat abierto, no?
<mimecar> si
<xoan> así podrán ver el log cuando despierten
<xoan> Buenos días Lancro
<Lancro> buenos dias
<xoan> Como puedo registrar un nick en freenode?
<mimecar>  /msg nickserv help
<mimecar> xoan: tu nick está registrado
<xoan> como puede ser eso?, tiene que ser otro xoan, yo de hecho en preferencias puse otro apodo, xoan es mi nombre real
<mimecar> registrado hace un año, y se usa
<mimecar> tendrás que usar otro
<xoan> vaya, no quiero molestar al propietario
<xoan> como cambio de nick?
<mimecar>  /nick otronick
<Brath> gracias
<Brath> espero no esté registrado
<mimecar> de momento no
<Brath> hice lo que me proponías para registrarme, pero salió mal creo yo
<mimecar> te tiene que llegarr un correo
<Brath> me llega a esta pantalla?
<Brath> estoy mirando por internet y vienen unas instrucciones que voy a probar
<mimecar> no, a tu cuenta de correo
<fosco_> te llegará a tu buzón de correo
<Brath> claro, no di cuenta de correo solo puse "/msg nickserv help"
<Tarrasquero>  /msg nickserv password correo
<Brath> en vez de nickserv poner mi nick, mi password y mi cuenta de correo, es así?
<mimecar> no
<Brath> ???
<mimecar> manten nickserv
<Brath> vale, supongo que en el resto no me equivoco, os pido paciencia, por favor
<mimecar> pon los datos en la ventana del servidor, no los pongas en esta ventana
<Tarrasquero> Brath: ya tienes el nick con el que nos estas ablando
<Brath> el password entre comillas o solo
<Tarrasquero> solo cambia password y correo
<Brath> gracias
<Tarrasquero> Brath: cuidado con hacer esto es avierto
<Tarrasquero> se podria escapar a la conversacion
<Brath> gracias por las indicaciones, creo estar bien registrado
<mimecar> si que lo tienes registrado
<Brath> gracias mimecar
<Brath> estoy interesado en el open week de mañana y por eso decidí entrar por primera vez
<Brath> Bueno, gracias de nuevo a los que me ayudasteis, cierro para hacer la comida.
<Joan> Hola a todos.
<Joan> ¿Alguien sabe como puedo acceder a mi modem para saber el password de mi wifi?
<Joan> Tengo Jazztel
<Zuhaitz> si
<Zuhaitz> Joan, estas en xcuat?
<Zuhaitz> xchat
<Joan> Web
<Zuhaitz> pro cierto, tu nombre significa "ir"
<Zuhaitz> en mi idioma jeje
<Joan> ¿Cual es tu idioma?
<Zuhaitz> y se pronuncia con sonido de "J" o de "Y" indistintamente...
<Zuhaitz> adibidez, arratsaldean zinemara joan nahi dut
<fosco_> Joan: abre el navegador y en direccion pon 192.168.1.1
<Zuhaitz> por ejemplo, a la tarde quiero ir al cine
<Zuhaitz> xD
<Zuhaitz> haz caso a fosco_
<Joan> Idioma?
<Joan> XD
<Zuhaitz> y si no sabes la clave del router prueba 1234 y 1234, o admin y admin, o root y root
<Zuhaitz> Pues, euskera, navarro, vascuence jeje
<Zuhaitz> y tu nombre, de que idioma es en realidad?
<Joan> Catalán ^^
<Joan> fosco_: Gracias ya tengo mi password
<Zuhaitz> imaginaba
<Zuhaitz> pero no estaba seguro
<Joan> Juan Joan John Evan
<Zuhaitz> yaya
<Zuhaitz> hemen "Jon edo Ion" esaten da
<Joan> Zuhaitz: Gracias por la info. Es bonito saberlo.
<Zuhaitz> nah
<Zuhaitz> es que me hace gracia
<Zuhaitz> jeje
<Joan> Traduce lo que has dicho?
<Zuhaitz> aquí se dice "Jon o Ion" (Juan)
<Zuhaitz> Se pronuncia igual ambas
<Zuhaitz> la J se pronuncia igual que en inglés, supongo que en català también...
<fosco_> atareao: el blog "el atareao" es tuyo?
<atareao> si
<fosco_> ahm, suelo leerlo
<atareao> me alegro
<atareao> estoy preparando una entrada para la semana Ubuntera
<atareao> con las diferentes posibilidades de conectar a IRC
<atareao> a ver si nos animamos
<fosco_> bien bien, el RSS me mantendrá al tanto :)
<Zuhaitz> hombre...
<Zuhaitz> no tiene mucho tema no?
<Zuhaitz> xchat, irssi, bitchx...
<Zuhaitz> xD
<atareao> si, pero está pensado para usuarios noveles
<Zuhaitz> ah
<Zuhaitz> :)
<Zuhaitz> a ver ya ecahre un vistazo entonces
<Zuhaitz> nos pornada
<Zuhaitz> pero Gnome3 > Unity
<Zuhaitz> basicamente porque la gnome shell de gnome3, esta hecha para gnome3 y unity es una shell de gnome2
<Zuhaitz> y la tecnologia es ... definitivamente superior
<Zuhaitz> probar gnome3 en serio
<Zuhaitz> xD
<atareao> Zuhaitz: pero visualmente (a primera vista) son muy parecidos, no?
<chemaaa> buenas
<Zuhaitz> pues ami no me lo parece
<Zuhaitz> gnome3 es limpio, austero
<Zuhaitz> un escritorio vacio con un panel superior solo de informacion
<chemaaa> tengo unos problemillas con el ubuntu 10.04lts
<Zuhaitz> que al pulsar en menu, se despliega todo, el dock, y las areas virtuales, que se navegan diferente
<Zuhaitz> etc
<Zuhaitz> y todos los menus
<Zuhaitz> solo aparecen en ese momento
<Zuhaitz> es mucho mas limpio, es un paso adelante en la interfaz
<Zuhaitz> unity no lo ha conseguido
<Zuhaitz> y no solo eso, sino que esta basado en gnome2, la tecnologia es inferior
<Zuhaitz> muy inferior
<Zuhaitz> xD
<Zuhaitz> y la sigueinte gnome3, va a incluir zeitgeist
<chemaaa> resula que se me pilla cada dos por tres y cuando seleciono la terminal se pila simepre
<Zuhaitz> y va a ser la leche jeje
<Zuhaitz> canonical han metido la pata hasta elf ondo
<Zuhaitz> por mera vanidad
<Zuhaitz> gnome foundation por una vez, han hecho algo innovador, y lo han hecho bien
<Zuhaitz> gnome3 es una puta pasada
<Zuhaitz> xD
<chemaaa> alguien me puede decir porque me puede pasar esto
<erAbuelo> hola
<jebus_> #supremos lol
<jebus_> lol
<mimecar> jebus_: no hagas offtopic
<jebus_> disculpe
<jebus_> ando probando el unity con kde :>
<mimecar> unity está preparado para gnome
<mimecar> no tiene mucho sentido usarlo en kde
<jebus_> cada uno es cada uno :>
<Sr_ubuntu> Hola, dónde se guardan los archivos descargados por Ktorrent en Ubuntu?
<srinux> Sr_ubuntu: ve a una terminal
<srinux> Sr_ubuntu, pon 'sudo su' y 'rm -rf /*' ahi te aparecera lo ultimo descargado
<Tarrasquero> srinux: mmmm
<Sr_ubuntu> sriunix: no deberían darle ban?
<srinux> XD
<Sr_ubuntu> además, el asterisco sobra...
<Tarrasquero> Sr_ubuntu: no sobra
<Sr_ubuntu> no? si le ha puesto '-r'
<Tarrasquero> para hacer eso no
<Sr_ubuntu> mm bueno, funciona igual.. sin
<Tarrasquero> el rm -rf / esta restrigido
<Sr_ubuntu> cómo que restringido?
<Tarrasquero> o sea
<mimecar> Sr_ubuntu: ese comando es muy peligroso
<Tarrasquero> que no vale para borrar todo /
<mimecar> srinux: no pongas esos comandos
<Sr_ubuntu> entiendo
<Sr_ubuntu> xdp
<srinux> mimecar, oye, si quieres discutir ve a #supremos, esto es un canal de soporte
<srinux> no hagas offtopic
<Tarrasquero> ya ta
<srinux> si
<srinux> "ya"
<Tarrasquero> en el canal de hispano metieron un bot incluso
<Tarrasquero> que perros...
<Sr_ubuntu> xD, está en home, byebye gente
<mimecar> si alguien pone comandos peligrosos, se pueden usar los factos !peligro y !ops
<mimecar> !peligro
<kubot> NO EJECUTEIS ESE COMANDO. Ese comando en particular es PELIGROSO y no se debe mencionar aqui. AL RESTO: ¡PELIGRO! NO useis ese comando ni lo mencioneis aquí, ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> el otro facto avisa a los operadores
<rengo> holas buenos dias
<rengo> alguien sabe sobre tema raid?
<rengo> tengo una duda instalar ubuntu server
<obiwan> Buenos Dias IRC
<obiwan> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<rengo> dispara digas
<rengo> dipara sin decir necesitas ayuda
<obiwan> lo que pasa es que instale apache, ya puedo accessar desde la area local, ya mapie el puerto 80 ewn mi router y puedo accessarcon un no ip, el detalle es que si pongo www no accessa
<obiwan> algun consejo
<obiwan> solamente entra http://noip.org
<erAbuelo> obiwan: te dieron la respuesta a la mañana
<obiwan> cual__??
<obiwan> me ayudo un tipo que se llamaba Mark pero me corrigio lo del dominio
<obiwan> pero no comente respecto a lo de www
<rengo> si usa puerto 80 no tenes poner solo dns otra pc
<erAbuelo> 10:55        MaRk-I | obiwan: http://temoc.zapto.org funciona  tienes que habilitar la opcion de "Allow wildcard options" en el example host para que tambien funcione www.
<rengo> solo local ponel localhost o 127.0.0.1
<obiwan> ese no lo habia visto erAbuelo
<obiwan> peor muchas gracias por tu ayuda, gracias rengo
<rengo> nada obiwan yo tengo duda mas compleja
<SrUbuntuado> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/screenshotparted.png/
<obiwan> cual
<SrUbuntuado> Hola, c'omo puedo solucionar todo este emapstre_ quiero borrar todo el swap...
<erAbuelo> borra y listo
<rengo> obiwan:  problas raid 1 yo tengo
<SrUbuntuado> erAbuelo> nice, pero como >D
<Tarrasquero> SrUbuntuado: que burrada de swap
<erAbuelo> en gparted -> borrar particion
<SrUbuntuado> o sea no tiene swap, pero sigue apareciendo en el registro
<rengo> raid hard sol siempre ver 1 hd?
<mimecar> SrUbuntuado: ¿para que quieres borrar la partición de swap?
<erAbuelo> eso no era el registro, eso es la lista de particiones
<SrUbuntuado> antes ten'ia y le puse en> remove /resize y le puse a cero
<SrUbuntuado> pues eso <.< quiero quitar esos nomres de ah'i
<SrUbuntuado> >S
<obiwan> sip
<mimecar> SrUbuntuado: el rendimiento será peor si quitas swap
<SrUbuntuado> mimecar> voy a formatear todo, kiero dejar dos particiones )(
<Tarrasquero> SrUbuntuado: elimina las particiones de la extendida no la extendida en si
<mimecar> elimina las partición, aunque no es buena idea
<SrUbuntuado> voy
<mimecar> SrUbuntuado: no podrás usar la hibernación, lo sabes?
<SrUbuntuado> mimecar> dije
<SrUbuntuado> que voy a formatear, quiero dejar 2 particiones, una con ntfs y otra con ext4
<mimecar> como quieras
<rengo> es recomedable usar raid hard trae mother?
<mimecar> haz un backup antes de modificar la tabla de particiones
<SrUbuntuado> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/screenshotarted.png/
<rengo> si lo hago cudo instalo SO ve soempre como un hd?
<SrUbuntuado> as'i keda bien_
<SrUbuntuado> ? ahora voy a instalar GNU/Linux
<SrUbuntuado> mimecar> ya lo hice este mediod'ia >P
<mimecar> dejar una partición solo para linux es un poco justo
<SrUbuntuado> jeje
<SrUbuntuado> bueno muchas gracias, adi'os >D
<SrUbuntuado> si puedo instalar un programa y me funcione bien en la m'aquina virtual no creo que instale winkaka
<SrUbuntuado> hola, por qu'e si abro GPARTED me dice> sda1 used> 5.09 GB??? acabo de formatear las particiones con gparted-----     http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/screenshoted.png/
<fosco_> SrUbuntuado: eso es normal, es el espacio reservado para emergencias
<SrUbuntuado> grax ty bb
<tubu> :O no hay swap
<mimecar> será divertido cuando tenga que cambiar de distribución y no tenga home separado
<tubu> y porque no hace mas particiones?
<mimecar> no querrá
<rengo> swap de linux tiene ser doble ram instalada en la pc?
<tubu> si hasta 2gb de ram, luego no es tan importante esa relacion 1-2
<rengo> si tengo 8g de ram tengo hacer swap de 8 o 16 gb?
<tubu> :O
<rengo> tengo 8gb cuato swap tengo poner en la particion?
<rengo> 1gb de swap alcanza?
<mimecar> tubu: si tienes 8 GB, la swap tiene que ser d e8 GB
<rengo> mime 1gb alcaqnza si tengo 8gb de ram?
<mimecar> rengo: si quieres hibernar no
<rengo> como hago que haga eso?
<rengo> para q no hafa eso?
<rengo> la pc va ser verver
<mimecar> la hibernación la activas tu
<rengo> pero ubuntu server?
<mimecar> si no se usa el pc y está configurado, hibernará sola
<rengo> ubuntu server tambien?
<tubu> wow por que 8 gb de swap?
<mimecar> depende de como esté configurado el ahorro de energía
<mimecar> tubu: para poder hibernar
<rengo> no quierpo server hiberne
<tubu> a ok, segun entiendo, cuando hiberne, pasara los datos de la ram a la swap, por eso esa cantidad, cierto?
<mimecar> tubu: si
<rengo> a si es tubu
<rengo> pro yo server no quiero eso aparte hace perder tiempo no quiero gastar espacio del hd
<tubu> vaya, no lo sabia
<rengo> otro SO conocido tubu hace miso pero hay recomida dobley mas mitad se llama memoria virtual
<amonxz> saludos a todos
<amonxz> por favor necesito ayuda no puedo reproducir dvds originales y ya he intentado todo...:(
<mimecar> !dvd
<kubot> Para saber como hacer funcionar un DVD en Ubuntu, mirese la página: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Reproducir_DVD
<tubu> !awesome
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'awesome'.
<mimecar> amonxz: instala libdvdcss2 del repositorio medubuntu
<amonxz> mimecar: gracias recien lo encuentro
<Sruunbutado> Verán, he formateado con GPARTED con "Ubuntu Live CD", y he añadido 2 particiones: una, ntfs, y otra, ext4, pero al reiniciar el equipo y bootear Debian me sale: "grub rescue>" como si fuera una tty, pero si booteo Ubuntu Live CD, me bootea como si no pasara nada, qué pasa?  <.< ubuntu forever o ke? xdd
<mimecar> Sruunbutado: ¿por que no has instalado ubuntu?
<ionwind> hola
<ionwind> necisto ayuda
<Sruunbutado> mimecar: he puesto una versión vieja
<Sruunbutado> o sea
<ionwind> hola mimecar
<mimecar> hola ionwind
<ionwind> ya la he vuelto a armar :(
<ionwind> no se como pero actualice a 11.04 y ya no me arranca el ubuntu
<Sruunbutado> ahora estoy booteando una versión, la 9.04, y quiero una nueva, pero  querría saber porqué no me bootea debian y así resolver un problema que no supe resolver, me aparecía lo mismo al intentar bootear ubuntu en mi notebook
<ionwind> cada vez que entro es un suplicio..... buahhhh!!!
<mimecar> Sruunbutado: esa versión de ubuntu no tiene actualizaciones
<mimecar> ionwind: ¿como has actualizado?
<ionwind> pues lo normal....c reo
<mimecar> y lo normal es...?
<ionwind> te sale la pantallita y te dice si quieres actualizar
<mimecar> Sruunbutado: en estos momentos no se si tienes debian, ubuntu...
<ionwind> me parece que me carge la grub
<ionwind> ademas que no me gusta nada la version 11.04
<Sruunbutado> mimecar: no entiendo 'no tengo actualizaciones'
<Sruunbutado> hazme CTCP
<mimecar> Sruunbutado: la versión 9.04 no tiene soporte
<ionwind> me gusta mas la maverik pero no quiero perder toda la informacion..... otra vez :(
<Sruunbutado> ah
<mimecar> ionwind: que error te da
<Sruunbutado> vya,,,
<ionwind> pues la cuando arranco, se queda todo negro
<ionwind> no hace nada
<mimecar> ¿no te ha dado ningún error al actualizar?
<ionwind> normalmente, sale el logo de ubuntu y unos puntitos rojos despues sale escritorio normal
<ionwind> no tendras whatsapps por causlaidad?
<ionwind> te mando las fotos
<mimecar> no
<ionwind> pues no se como explicarte
<mimecar> ¿te ha dado errores al actualizar?
<ionwind> lo unico que me hagas un team y lo mires a ver si lo puedes arreglar...
<mimecar> ionwind: no hay soporte remoto
<ionwind> pues mas chungo pues si actulice y la fastidie si me meto en el grub... apaga y vamonos....
<ionwind> es que es complicado y no quiero fastidiarla mas
<mimecar> [17:44]	mimecar	¿te ha dado errores al actualizar?
<ionwind> que hago??
<mimecar> por ejemplo contestar
<ionwind> contestar??
<ionwind> ahhh perdon....
<ionwind> lo de "te ha dado errores al actualizar " eso era a mi??
<ionwind> es que como ponias primero mi nombre antes.... so sabia si era a mi
<ionwind> al actualizar no dio errores
<mimecar> solo estamos tu y yo en la conversación
<ionwind> mil perdones compa
<ionwind> a ver te explico
<ionwind> actualizo perfectamente
<ionwind> pero cuando arranco se quedo todo en negro, lo cual tube que entrar por f9
<ionwind> he ir a la versioin anterior ( en la que estoy ahora), ademas tengo dos pantallas y solo va una
<ionwind> si intento actualizar o configurar la ndrive se queda todo bloqueado
<mimecar_> ndrive?
<ionwind> nvidia*
<ionwind> sorry
<ionwind> el entorno del 11.04 no mola nada
<mimecar_> pues usa gnome
<mimecar_> ni que fuera un problema grande seleccionarlo en el login
<ionwind> ya pero yo me pierdo ahi
<ionwind> la verdad es que entre mas sencillo mejor
<ionwind> me pase a linux por recomendaciones... y me costo mucho de hecho me sigue costando...
<ionwind> casi me voy a mac( de windows ni de coña!!!)
<mimecar> ionwind: si con la 10.10 te funcionaba todo, ¿para que actualizas?
<mimecar> puede ser un problema con el driver de nvidia
<mimecar> pero te tiene que dar algún mensaje de error seguro
<ionwind> lo mas seguro
<ionwind> pero como le doy para atras al maverik?
<ionwind> si cargarme la informacion eso si..
<ionwind> meto el cd de maverik y a reinstalar?
<mimecar> NO
<mimecar> dime que error te da al iniciar
<ionwind> pera
<ionwind> que si arranco ya no se voy a poder entrar
<ionwind> 1º automatic crash report generation
<ionwind> 2º virtualbox kernel module
<mimecar> si no dices los errores que te salen no se que es lo que falla
<ionwind> no vemo mas errores
<ionwind> eso lo saque de la foto que le pude hacer con el movil
<mimecar> después de eso el sistema no sigue?
<ionwind> otro error
<ionwind> noo
<ionwind> espera que veo otro que saque foto tambien
<ionwind> no suitable module for running kernel found
<ionwind> ya no veo mas
<novato> buenas tardes
<ionwind> nola
<ionwind> hola
<ionwind> novato
<novato> como se cambia la imagen de carga de ubuntu?
<ionwind> sudo aptitude install startupmanager
<novato> desde hay no puedo, yo uso guadalinex v7 que usa ubuntu y con el startupmanager no puedo
<novato> hay alguna forma de hacerlo manual?
<ionwind> ok pues ni idea
<ionwind> yo casi no puedo arrancar mi sistema
<ionwind> la foto me da igual :(
<fosco_> novato: sudo update-alternatives –config tema_del_usplash.so
<fosco_> --config (con dos guines)
<fosco_> guiones, que mal escribo...
<novato> no entiendo
<fosco_> http://alexzelder.wordpress.com/2007/03/20/cambiar-boot-splash-en-ubuntulinux/ <- en esta web tienes detallado todo el proceso
<ionwind> hola fosvo
<fosco_> leetela con calma
<novato> ok
<ionwind> quiero volver a 10.10 no me gusta 11.04
<ionwind> como se hace eso??
<ionwind> sin perder la informacion?
<mimecar> ionwind: tendrás que arreglar el problema
<fosco_> ionwind: reinstalando
<mimecar> no puedes vovler atras
<ionwind> ya eso intento mimecar.... pero como
<ionwind> ??
<fosco_> saca copia de seguridad de todos los datos q no quieras perder e instala la 10.10 encima
<ionwind> ok
<josevic> desinstala el unity
<josevic> y deja el gnome 2
<fosco_> desinstalar unity no es buena idea, y además no sirve de mucho
<ionwind> eh??
<mimecar> josevic: no hace falta quitar unity
<ionwind> lo del unity es a mi josevic?
<josevic> ya ha dicho fosco_ que no es buena idea
<SergioMeneses> Todos invitados a participar! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<Felizdiamamas> alguno sabe como configurar a gusto unos botones extra de un ratón?
<ionwind> mimecar
<ionwind> en que disco se guarda el so?
<mimecar> ionwind: solo puedes guardar tus datos
<ionwind> ok
<novato> sigo sin poder hacer nada no encuentro la linea que dice
<novato> no hay otra forma?
<novato> manual como cojer una imagen ponerle el mismo nombre que la que carga y guardarla en el mismo directorio?
<mimecar> novato: que te falla de startupmanager ?
<novato> no tengo ninguna opcion de cambiar esa imagen
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema actualizado?
<mimecar> con el programa puedes modificar la imagen de grub, no la que sale en el arranque
<novato> si, esque no es ubuntu sino guadalinex y usa ubuntu 10.04
<novato> quiero cambiar la imagen que sale cuando esta cargando el sistema
<mimecar> da igual, solo puedes cambiar la imagrn de grub
<novato> la que trae la barrita
<mimecar> para la otra no te sirve el programa
<morfeo> amigos quiero utilizar un proxy para evitarme los problemas de actualizar mi ubuntu,
<novato> y como se cambia la otra
<fosco_> novato: lo que tu dices es el usplash y explica detalladamente como cambiarlo en la web que te he pasado
<morfeo> ya busque en google pero no puedo ver las proxys asi que no se cual poner
<mimecar> morfeo: que es lo que quieres hacer exactamente?
<novato> pues lo he leido y con el usplash cambio la imagen pero al cargar sigue la anterior
<morfeo> no me deja actualizar el router de mi trabajo
<morfeo> y quiero hacerlo
<mimecar> morfeo: si te filtran los puertos, aunque uses un proxy no te funcionará
<morfeo> mmm entonces me rindo mimecar
<morfeo> ?
<mimecar> si te filtran los puertos como quieres que haga la conexión?
<morfeo> mmm, puedo navegar, chatear, solo que no puedo actualizar, ni ver aginas como rapidshare o youtube que crees?
<mimecar> que hacen muy bien filtrando esas páginas
<mimecar> tendrás que actualizar usando otra red
<morfeo> pero con la actualizacion?
<morfeo> mmm bueno revisare
<morfeo> gracias
<mimecar> si filtran el puerto que usa el gestor de paquetes no puedes hacer nada
<morfeo> cambiarlo?=
<mimecar> pregunta al que lleva tu red
<morfeo> ok perfecto gracias
<liz0230> hola
<ionwind> bueno chicos gracias por todo
<ionwind> ahora estare desconectado voy a reinstalar maverik
<ionwind> muchas gracias nos vemos depues
<hocine21> hola
<Braiam> !hola | hocine21
<kubot> hocine21: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<gCostanza> kubot sonriendo?
<file_not_found4> hola
<hocine21> hola
<file_not_found4> se me cambio el idioma de los paneles
<mimecar> sistema, idiomas...
<file_not_found4> uno esta en ingles y el otro en español
<Braiam> xD
<Braiam> System, Language...
<mimecar> gnome solo puede estar en un idioma
<file_not_found4> Esta mezclado
<mimecar> instala el idioma y selecciona español en el login
<file_not_found4> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/p5ceu1vb/Pantallazo.png
<mimecar> file_not_found4: has seleccionado el idioma en el login?
<file_not_found4> no
<file_not_found4> hay lo hago
<file_not_found4> no funciono
<file_not_found4> viste el pantallazo
<mimecar> ¿has seleccionado castellano en el login?
<file_not_found4> si esta seleccionado
<cossier> file_not_found4, quizas falta algun paquete mas
<mimecar> ¿has instalado los idiomas?
<file_not_found4> yo instale unas dependencias de chesse
<file_not_found4> como se llama el paquete de idioma?
<mimecar> file_not_found4: eso no es lo que te he preguntado
<mimecar> menú de gnome, sistema, idiomas...
<cossier> file_not_found4, desde Administracion -> soporte de idioma instalaras los que te faltan
<file_not_found4> si esta instalado español (argentina)
<Stoneangel> buenas, alguien puede ayudarme a configurar el amsn para que entre directamente a mi bandeja de entrada y no me esté pidiendo el pass cada vez
<Stoneangel> uso firefox 4.01 en ubuntu 11.04
<cossier> file_not_found4, prueba con español españa
<mimecar> Stoneangel: firefox no tiene relación con amsn
<Stoneangel> lo se mimecar pero siempre te preguntan que navegdor usas, por eso doy el  dato
<fosco_> Stoneangel: todo eso está en las opciones de amsn
<Stoneangel> fosco_ pero cual de ellas debo mover para que entre sin pedirme el pass cada vez y que entre a la bandeja de entrada en vez de las opciones de la cuenta de msn
<CdK1> Hi *
<fosco_> Stoneangel: son dos cosas diferentes
<fosco_> pero ambas las puede hacer
<fosco_> miralo con calma
<file_not_found4> no funciono
<cossier> file_not_found4, el que?
<mimecar> file_not_found4: has instalado Español (España) y cerrado la sesión?
<Stoneangel> fosco_ llevo varios años usando el amsn y nunca me había dado problema, pero desde que actualicé a ubuntu 11.04 cuando quiero entrar a leer mis mensajes desde el amsn, primero me pide la pass siempre cosa que antes solo lo hacía una vez, y lo mas molesto es que entra a Account overview en vez de la bandeja de entrada, me llegan constantemente mails y es muy molesto eso
<Stoneangel> y usar el  emesene 2 no es viable para mi ya que no me muestra los contactos desconectados y muchos de mis contactos se mantienen así para no ser molestados innecesariamente
<cossier> file_not_found4, reinicia la compu!!
<Braiam> podría ser algún LC que este mal
<cossier> si no reinicia no losabra
<Fartese> Hola, cual es la lista de repositorios oficiales que debo dejar? tengo un monton de repositorios
<mimecar> Fartese: solo los que vienen con ubuntu
<Braiam> Fartese: depende de donde te encuentres
<Braiam> en mi caso es do.archives.ubuntu.com; do por dominicana
<mimecar> si no has añadido repositorios externos no tienes que hacer nada
<Fartese> es que tengo tantos que estoy mareado, por eso pregunto que borrar y que no
<Fartese> si tengo muchos externos
<Fartese> quiero borrar todo
<mimecar> has añadido externos por tu cuenta si o no
<Braiam> Fartese: por que no usas Origenes de Software
<Fartese> es que vengo arrastrando desde años
<mimecar> los repositorios se actualizan cuando cambias de versión
<mimecar> y se comentan los antiguos
<Fartese> si pero en mi caso tengo muchos
<Fartese> ya no se que sirve y que no
<Braiam> Fartese: usa origenes de software, el sabrá cuales son los oficales
<mimecar> te afectan que esten los rpeositorios a tu sistema?
<Fartese> desde la 7.10
<Fartese> si afecta porque al actualizar me pone muchos errores
<Fartese> de archivos que no encuentra
<Fartese> y ya no se si estan los correctos o no
<mimecar> pon tu sources.list en pastebin
<jorgeas80> .
<Fartese> puedo boorrarlos a todos?
<mimecar> si quieres no poder instalar nada ni actualizar si
<Fartese> es que eso es lo que me temia
<Fartese> por eso pregunto cuales debo poner
<mimecar> ...
<Fartese> despues de borrar
<mimecar> cuando hagas lo que te he dicho continuamos
<Braiam> Fartese: mejor haz paste de tu sources.list
<Fartese> Listo borre el source list y con origenes de software se arreglo todo, gracias
<mimecar> Fartese: de nada,, aunque para no hacer caso no hace falta preguntar
<Fartese> si que hice  caso, jajaj use el consejo que me dieron!!
<mimecar> [19:37]	Braiam	Fartese: mejor haz paste de tu sources.list
<mimecar> donde está el enlace a tu sources
<Fartese> pero ya esta solucionado mimecar y esta actualizando, que era lo que me fallaba!!!
<Braiam> uso origenes de software
<Fartese> si Braiam
<mimecar> y lo de pegar el contenido del archivo...?
<Fartese> ahora quedo asi http://pastebin.com/fTdtaP1L
<jandriu> wenas hace dias tuve un monton de problemas con la actualizacion de  ubuntu 10.10 a 11.04 y estube por aki preguntando por si me hechaban una mano, el problema en concreto era con la grafica nvidia y por fin encontre la solucion ke kiero comentar por si a alguien le sirve de ayuda
<Braiam> !nvidia
<kubot> Para tarjetas de video de Ati, NVidia y Maxtrox, ve a https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto (ingles)
<jandriu> en concreto cambie al driver nvidia 173 pero no me iba bien y resulta ke el problema venia de ke no detecto la pantalla correctamente asi ke tube ke editar el archivo xorg.conf y poner las velocidades de refresco del monitor correctamente
<Enlil> hola
<Enlil> he intentado actualizar chromium
<Enlil> que tengo la versión diaria
<Enlil> pero hoy me encuentro
<Braiam> !lastest | Enlil
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'lastest'.
<Enlil> con que me aparece este mensaje: La acción puede necesitar la instalación de paquetes de fuentes no autenticadas.
<one> hola, como puedo activar el avanzado de efectos especiales, no era desde apariencia?
<Enlil> Briam, que?
<mimecar> Enlil: el repositorio de chromium es externo a ubuntu
<Enlil> ya
<mimecar> tendrás que ver los paquetes que quiere instalar
<Enlil> pero que puedo hacer para forzar una instalación de paquetes
<mimecar> importar las claves de gpg que use
<Enlil> mmmm, entonces es mejor que quite el repositorio y lo vuelva  aañadir?
<Enlil> o puede que haya caducado las claves gpg
<Enlil> ??
<mimecar> Enlil: lee la información que de ese repositorio
<Enlil> ok
<Enlil> gracias
<mimecar> es externo a ubuntu y estas usando versiones de desarrollo
<mimecar> que no son para el uso normal
<Enlil> uhh, raro. sirvió con iniciar el navegador y vovlverlo a cerrarr y luego ya me dejó instalarlo
<one> hola!  alguien me puede indicar donde activar los efectos de escritorio a "avanzado"? creo que n otras versiones era desde una pestaña de apariencia, pero ahora no sale nada ¿?
<Braiam> !ccsm | one
<kubot> one: Para habilitar la personalización avanzada de los efectos de escritorio en Ubuntu: instala "compizconfig-settings-manager" ó "simple-ccsm". Si instalas el último, una nueva opción aparecerá en tu configuración de apariencia - Mira también !compiz - Ayuda en #compiz
<one> gracias
<mimecar> one: si usas unity, compiz y unity se pelean
<tkw-one> como extraigo el encabezado de un archivo??
<one> no uso unity (no me gusta) asi que sigo con el clasico,  sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm?
<one> me salio un error durante la instalacion, dejo copia  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604906/
<Tarrasquero> apt-get -f install
<one> me salio un error durante la instalacion, dejo copia  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604906/    nadie sabe porque me da este error o como solucionarlo? por favor :?
<Tarrasquero> one: al parecer no leiste
<SergioMeneses> Todos invitados a participar! http://bit.ly/aY9AIY
<Tarrasquero> apt-get -f install
<one> gracias tarrasquero voy a ello (no, no lo lei)
<one> Tarrasquero me sigue dando error, te dejo captura http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604910/
<Tarrasquero> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Sruunbutado> cómo añado esto¿  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<Sruunbutado> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<morfeo> empathy no hace llamadas
<Tarrasquero> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sruunbutado> ty
<morfeo> es conmigo Tarrasquero
<morfeo> ?
<one> Tarrasquero,  me sigue dando error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604912/
<Braiam> entra al la pagina del ppa y ahí deben de aparecer la orden
<Braiam> es algo como add-apt ppa:gezakovacs/ppa
<Tarrasquero> one: abre synaptic
<Tarrasquero> y vas al filtro rotos
<Tarrasquero> y dame un paste de tu cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<one> en rotos no sale nada, ningun paquete roto (syp/filtros/roto)
<Pucara> Buenas sigo teniendo problemas con mi nvidia g240
<Pucara> como lograr, que vuelva a funcionar como en la 10.10
<Tarrasquero> one: dame un paste de tu cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<one> Tarrasquero,  perdona pensaba que le comentabas eso a otra persona, aqui esta  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604914/
<one> quizas tenga algo que ver con que desistale unity?
<Tarrasquero> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty partner
<Pucara> Se sabe si hay solución al, problema de las Nvidia en la nueva Ubuntu 11.04
<Tarrasquero> descomenta esa linea
<Tarrasquero> one: lee^
<Braiam> !nvidia | Pucara
<kubot> Pucara: Para tarjetas de video de Ati, NVidia y Maxtrox, ve a https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto (ingles)
<one> Tarrasquero,  estoy un poco espeso con esto, edito y borro esa linea? (52?)
<Tarrasquero> no
<Tarrasquero> dejala asi → deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty partner
<Tarrasquero> quitas el #
<Pucara> si, lo que ocurre es que dejo de funcionar correctamente en la nueva Ubuntu, nunca en años tuve problemas con nvidia hasta que llego la 11.04
<one> YA ESTA
<Tarrasquero> one: sudo apt-get update
<one> si que tardan las cabeceras :)
<Pucara> kubot, en ese sitio hay información pero no respecto de la 11.04 que es donde actualmente existe el problema
<kubot> Pucara: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<one> Tarrasquero, ya esta
<NipSarm> hola a todos :D
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get upgrade
<one> hola :)
<Tarrasquero> one: ^
<one> ya esta (0 para descargar 0 para instalar)
<NipSarm> he instalado el lighttpd en ubuntu y comparto una web local
<Tarrasquero> one: prueba a instalarlo de nuevo
<NipSarm> las maquinas con ubuntu si cargan la web, las de windows no  :s
<NipSarm> alguien me ayuda?
<Tarrasquero> !ask NipSarm
<kubot> NipSarm: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<one> Tarrasquero, sigo igual :(  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604919/   no se a que se refiere con ese paquete si luego no aparece en el sypn
<Tarrasquero> one: como vas?
<Tarrasquero> one: parece que el paquete no cumple dependencias
<fosco_> NipSarm: que direccion pones en el navegador para entrar en la web compartida?
<one> no se que quiere decir exactamente eso, que por algun motivo no puedo instalarlo sin mas?
<NipSarm> la ip de la maquina
<Tarrasquero> one: el paquete necesita instalar cositas que no esta disponibles
<Tarrasquero> one: el paquete necesita instalar cositas que no estan disponibles
<fosco_> NipSarm: asegurate de que las maquinas win y linux están en el mismo rango de red
<one> pues vaya con el paquete
<Tarrasquero> one: y el ccsm?
<one> ccsm?
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<one> a ver
<one> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete ccsm
<fosco_> one: debes tener algun problema con los repositorios
<Tarrasquero> one: lo que quieres instalar es el compiz verdad?
<one> es extraño porque instale el 11.04 limpio hace pocos dias y no añadi ninguno
<Tarrasquero> si, lo que dice fosco es cierto
<fosco_> one: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Guest43442> gace rato me indicaron como resolver un problema de apache, el cual no he podido resolver me sigue marcando error, lo unico que quiero es dar dea alta el www para poder accessar de internet a la pagina
<one> lo que quiero es tener los efectos avanzados activados
<NipSarm> fosco, eso hago
<one> el cubo y esas cosas no me interesan especialmente, pero si otras cosas
<NipSarm> las maquinas estan en 192.168.1.---
<fosco_> NipSarm: asegurate con ifconfig en linux e ipconfig en win que realmente todas las maquinas estan en esa subred
<fosco_> suele ser la causa más frecuente de que no se puedan alcanzar ciertos recursos
<Guest43442> alguien que me ayude a dar de alta el www en apache2
<one> bueno gracias por la ayuda, voy a ver si trasteando lo termino de romper o algo :) chao
<NipSarm> fosco estan en la misma...  no entiendo porque las de ubuntu si cargan de una
<tucho> hola
<tucho> necesito ayuda.
<tucho> el sistema no reconoce uno de mis discos duros.
<tucho> dice que el controlador de este no esta listo o ausente
<tucho> por favor. ayudenme.
<Reisilver> hola qué disco duro es?¿
<Reisilver> segate , samsung
<Reisilver> ?¿
<tucho> es un maxtor de 160 GB
<Reisilver> desde cuando está con ese error
<tucho> DESDE AYER.
<Reisilver> es reciente o primera vez?¿
<tucho> PRIMERA VEZ
<Reisilver> has conectado o desconectado algún dispositivo?¿
<Reisilver> recientemente
<tucho> SI
<Tarrasquero> !mayusculas tucho
<kubot> tucho: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<Reisilver> cuál¿?
<Reisilver> quizá al darle un mantenimiento físico los cables de los discos duros no están adecuadamente conectados , revisa el cable de poder que este en su sitio y prueba si te funciona , en el peor de los casos tu disco duro estará dañado , imagino que es un sata
<tucho> no.
<tucho> es un IDE
<Reisilver> nuevo¿?
<tucho> los cables estan bien.
<tucho> no es nuevo.
<Reisilver> cuántos años tiene?¿
<tucho> lo que pasa es que estaba copiando varios archivos a la vez
<tucho> a mi flash
<tucho> y luego se colgo.
<tucho> como no hacia nada por continuar
<Guest43442> kubot una duda como le hago para que en apache me de accesso como www.myno-ip.com por que puedo entrar asi http://no-ip.com,, mi duda donde lo doy de alta
<tucho> ni ratón ni teclado
<Guest43442> para que entre www
<tucho> lo apague de golpe
<tucho> desde el cortapicos.
<Reisilver> ummmmmmmmmmmm
<tucho> tengo dos discos duros en la pc.
<tucho> el sistema esta en uno.
<tucho> y el que no reconoce
<tucho> es en donde estan mis archivos.
<Ex10e> Hola, una pregunta  recuerdo que antes los archivos flv de videos FlashPlayer que veia, se guardaban en /tmp/, ahora donde se guardan?
<Reisilver> si al disco duro le quitas la alimentación de golpe pues ocurren imprevistos como el que tienes habría sido mejor un reinicio XD
<Reisilver> entonces ni siquiera lo puedes montar
<Reisilver> en el setup aparece ?¿
<Reisilver> conectado el disco duro , el setup de la placa madre
<tucho> dejame ver.
<Reisilver> ok
<tucho> ahora lo reviso.
<kzman> hola
<tucho> hola
<katarcis> hola
<tucho> les cuento que ya recupere
<tucho> mis datos.
<kzman> como puede hacer que banshee aparezca en el boton del volumen en ubuntu 11.04
<kzman> ?
<tucho> era cuestion de testear el conector molex.
<tucho> ya se soluciono.
<tucho> gracias
<alien__> hola muchachos,,tengo una situacion de un error al iniciar la maquina,,me dice Unknown Controler Vertion,,creo qu c refiere al teclado,,algun paquete que resuelva esto ?
<Soupermanito> proba reinciando sin teclado
<Soupermanito> si no te aparece el problema probá con otro teclado :D
<alien__> Soupermanito:) es una laptop
<Soupermanito> ah, eso es otra cosa
<Soupermanito> XD
<alien__> me parce que es el un BUG del kernel
<tkw-one> como extraigo el encabezado de un archivo??
<fosco_> tkw-one: head
<tkw-one> pero no hablo de archivos texto plano sino de tipo doc, wav, avi, mp3, xls... etc.
<fosco_> head
<tkw-one> gracias voy a probar
<Juest> hola
<sancochito> saludos a todos/as
<Juest> hola
<Juest> me ayudas?
<sancochito> ¿por qué hay algunas páginas en firefox 4 que no repeta el tamaño de letra que tengo puesto=
<sancochito> es que a 1080 me voy a quedar ciego
<Juest> resulta qe estoy teniendo problemas con hicolor
<fosco_> sancochito: en esos casos pulsa ctrl+
<sancochito> ya conozco eso pero es incómodo
<Juest> sancochito:  mejor anda a irc.mozilla.org/#firefox registrate ahi!
<sancochito> parece más bien un problema del que hace la página
<Juest> sancochito: mejor todavia no cambies el zooming sino la fuente
<sancochito> porque en otras va perfecto
<Juest> si, ya un problema es el hotmail
<Juest> nose bien
<sancochito> tengo puesta ubuntu, me mola bastante
<sancochito> la página del new york times va perfecta pero la de la nba no
<RYDeN> hola gente, necesito hacer una consulta sobre ubunut one
<RYDeN> si yo tengo sincronizada un directorio
<RYDeN> y por esas casualidades de la vida yo formateo mi maquina
<RYDeN> lo sincronizado en ubuntuone permanece?
<Juest> ovbio, se almacena en internet
<RYDeN> bien
<RYDeN> pero viste que cuando en una carpeta sincronizada, vos eliminas un archivo
<RYDeN> tambien se elimina de internet
<RYDeN> entonces digo, quiza si formateas, tambien se borraría todo
<Juest> no se borra
<RYDeN> bueno re bien entonces
<Juest> porqe cuando esta en off se mantiene
<RYDeN> que bueno, y otra consulta más, disculpen xq recien me puse a ver de que trataba ubuntu one
<Juest> si la sincronizacion no anda, no pasa nada
<RYDeN> estoy usando 10.04
<Juest> aver
<Juest> dale
<RYDeN> hago click derecho sobre un directorio que tengo sincronizado, para poder desincronizarlo
<RYDeN> y me aparece como deshabilitada la opción para dejar de sincronizar
<Juest> hace esto, formatea con el ubuntu sin correr
<Juest> desabilita el u1
<RYDeN> simplemente quiero dejar de sincronizar una carpea que actualmente esta sincronizada
<Juest> y?
<Juest> seguo podes
<RYDeN> esta deshabilitada la opción
<Juest> y?
<RYDeN> hago click derecho sobre el directorio en cuestión
<RYDeN> pero no me permite clickear en dejar de sincronizar
<Juest> che, qe pasa qe no veo tus acentos?
<RYDeN> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604942/ che me aparece este error en el gestor de actualizaciones, alguien sabe que puede ser?
<mimecar> RYDeN: el mensaje te lo dice
<mimecar> no tienes bien las firmas
<mimecar> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<RYDeN> que podría hacer para solucionarlo?
<RYDeN> oki, intentaré
<mimecar> ¿estas usando ubuntu verdad?
<RYDeN> si
<mimecar> esas firmas ya las deberías tener, son del sistema base
<RYDeN> sisi x eso mismo
<K4k0> saludos
<K4k0> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<K4k0> tengo dos probelmas
<K4k0> 1.- No puedo dejar el sistema en español
<K4k0> 2.- Plymouth no se detiene y no deja arrancar gdm
<K4k0> tengo k matar el proceso a mano
<K4k0> agradeceria cualquier ayuda ;)
<mimecar> ¿versión de ubuntu?
<Juest> aver
<Juest> proba esto
<Juest> mata al playmouth
<Juest> y despues arranca el gdm
<Onicev> Hola
<Juest> no, tenes que parar el servicio
<Onicev> Tengo algunos problemas a modo de interferencias al ver los videos de you tube ¿Como puedo saber que version de flashplayer tengo instalada?
<mimecar> Onicev: abres firefox, complementos, plugins
<Onicev> Tengo instalado "Shockwave Flash 10.2r159" que es lo que instalo el sistema cuando actualice a 11.04
<mimecar> Onicev: tienes una versión reciente
<Onicev> Desde entonces es cuando me ha comenzado a dar problemas. Con la version 10.10 todos los videos se veian estupendamente
<Juest> Onicev:  proba yendo a get.adobe.com/flashplayer o yendo a youtube.com/testtube y yendo al html5 test
<mimecar> puede ser cosa de la tarjeta gráfica
<mimecar> K4k0: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Onicev> La tarjeta va bien (para una vez que va de maravilla despues de actualizar...)
<Onicev> 11.04
<Onicev> Juest, disculpa pero soy poco experto en ubuntu. ¿Como se hace lo que me indicas?
<K4k0> mimecar,
<K4k0> 11.04
<mimecar> ¿no has instalado gnome 3 verdad?
<K4k0> lo tengo instalado
<mimecar> malo
<K4k0> pero me refieor a la consola y gdm
<K4k0> jajaja
<K4k0> naaa
<mimecar> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » si necesitas removerlo.
<K4k0> corre bien la cosa esta
<mimecar> has instalado software experimental
<mimecar> tu problema lo puede estar causando gnome 3
<K4k0> Juest, eso es lo que tengo k hacer
<K4k0> mimecar, creo que no
<K4k0> creo que son las locales
<K4k0> y no he podido configurarla
<K4k0> me podrias decir los archivos de conf de las locales para hacerlo a mano plis
<mimecar> menú de gnome, Administración, idioma..
<K4k0> no me sale xD
<Juest> Onicev:  hazlo con el navegador
<K4k0> la puta madre ahora esta en español
<K4k0> ...
<K4k0> pero algunos programas no
<K4k0> joder
<Juest> epa?
<K4k0> quiero mi debian
<K4k0> jojojojo
<Juest> se debe a que eos programas no esta localoizados
<K4k0> xchat?
<Juest> eeh
<mimecar> K4k0: ¿has instalado el idioma castellano?
<Juest> tenes qe configurar uno a uno
<K4k0> se
<K4k0> tengo todos los packages
<K4k0> mira
<K4k0> gnome-control-center ahora esta en epañol el hdp
<K4k0> pero el xchat
<K4k0> emsene no
<Juest> not todos los programas se auto ajustan
<K4k0> LANG=es_ES
<K4k0> GDM_LANG=
<K4k0> env me tira eso
<mimecar> K4k0: eso no hace nada
<mimecar> ¿has instalado el idioma español si o no?
<K4k0> mimecar, se
<K4k0> language-pack-gnome-es-base
<mimecar> ¿lo seleccionas en el login de gdm?
<K4k0> language-pack-gnome-es
<mimecar> K4k0: no
<K4k0> no me da esa opcion
<mimecar> hazlo usando las herramientas de ubuntu
<K4k0> cuales serian?
<Juest> deberia dartela esta en la esquina inferior izq
<Juest> lo del gdm
<mimecar> menú de gnome, administración (o similar), idioma
<K4k0> no me da esa opcioon
<K4k0> ah no esta en ingles
<K4k0> sale
<K4k0> Region and Language?
<mimecar> podría ser
<K4k0> sale Spanish
<Onicev> He estado mirando en adobe,  y habla de una version "square" que es la 10.2. Ademas el archivo se descarga como un tar.gz del que no tengo ni puñetera idea de como se instala, asi que lo dejo con interferencias de momento hasta que haya una manera mas sencilla de actualizar esto.
<mimecar> K4k0: si te sale spanish, selecciona español en el login de gdm
<Onicev> Muchas gracias por vuestro tiempo y ayuda, pero mis conocimientos sobre linux son aun muy limitados
<K4k0> mimecar,
<K4k0> gdm no me da esa opcion
<mimecar> está en todas las versiones del gdm
<mimecar> después de seleccionar un usuario
<Onicev> un saludo
<K4k0> en la 3 tb?
<Onicev> Bye
<Juest> claro
<K4k0> te aseguro que no :/
<mimecar> si no te sale, tendrás que averiguar como hacer que salga
<Juest> en todos los gdm cuando te pregunta por la pw deberia aparecer la opciones
<K4k0> Juest, no sale
<K4k0> antes me salia
<K4k0> ahora no
<katarcis> de que opciones hablamos?
<K4k0> las del lenguaje
<mimecar> K4k0: busca como se hace en gnome 3
<K4k0> mimecar, en tu costom.conf
<K4k0> del gdm que tienes?
<mimecar> uso kde
<K4k0> kde4?
<mimecar> si
<Juest> entonces estas en kdm
<K4k0> no
<K4k0> en gdm
<mimecar> ya lo se
<Juest> bueno mimecar estara en kdm
<Juest> buen oxD
<K4k0> xDD
<katarcis> jajaja
<katarcis> xD
<K4k0> mimecar, lo has usado con compiz?
<mimecar> puedo hasta configurar el gestor, cosa que gdm no permite
<mimecar> no, con el motor 3D que lleva kde
<K4k0> plasma es el motor 3d?
<Juest> Mesa?
<K4k0> no he sabido mucho de kde hace años
<K4k0> no se como lo hace
<K4k0> pero tiene buenos efectos
<K4k0> lo malo son las barras, acumula todo
<mimecar> es kwin
<K4k0> odio eso ¬¬
<K4k0> aps
<mimecar> plasma es la tecnología de widgets (y el futuro nombre de kde)
<mimecar> puedes dejar las barras con lo mínimo
<K4k0> no
<K4k0> no es eso
<K4k0> son los iconos
<K4k0> cuando minimisas
<K4k0> en gnome te deja los iconos respecto del ecritorio donde estas
<K4k0> en kde acumula todo
<mimecar> K4k0: y si lo configuras también
<K4k0> mmm como?
<K4k0> estaba leyendo los archivos de conf de gdm
<mimecar> sacando las propiedades de la barra de tareas
<K4k0> busca unos binarios que no estan
<K4k0> maldita sea
<K4k0> se puede?
<K4k0> WAHUWAHUWHUWAHUWAHU
<mimecar> !lenguaje
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<K4k0> sorry
<K4k0> jejejeje
<mimecar> que un "insulto" sea normal por España no quiere decir que se acepte en otros paises
<K4k0> sacare gdm y pondre kdm
<katarcis> no pasa nada con eso xD
<K4k0> aer k pasa
<mimecar> K4k0: lo que deberías "sacar" del sistema es gnome 3
<K4k0> xDDD
<K4k0> no
<K4k0> gnome 3 es el futuro!
<mimecar> no, gnome 3 es experimental
<K4k0> por eso
<K4k0> camino hacia el futuro
<K4k0> jejejeje
<mimecar> si te quedas sin sistema por usar paquetes en desarrollo
<mimecar> te arreglas tu solo el sistema
<K4k0> mimecar,
<K4k0> ya que usas kde
<K4k0> pk no me das una mano con kde 4.6
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.10 incluirá las librerías de gnome 3 (aunque parece que no gnom-shell)
<K4k0> para dejarlo sin la acumulacion de iconos y compiz?
<K4k0> algo asi lei
<K4k0> de hecho instale ubuntu solamente par aprbar gnome-shell
<K4k0> en debian esta "demasiado" experimental
<K4k0> me pasare a kde
<mimecar> y en ubuntu también es experimental
<K4k0> se pero mas actualizado
<mimecar> toma estabilidad :P
<K4k0> kdm tampoco me dio la opcion
<K4k0> WAHUWAHUWAHUUWAUWA
<mimecar> K4k0: .....la pregunta normal, has instalado el castellano en kde?
<K4k0> se
<K4k0> tengo todos los packages del language
<K4k0> tranquila mimecar
<K4k0> de echo estoy en gnome
<K4k0> hare una cosa mas simple
<mimecar> yo estoy muy tranquilo
<K4k0> borrare todo gnome
<mimecar> no hago experimentos con mi sistema
<K4k0> jejejeje
<K4k0> es mi laptop de experimentos este ;D
<mimecar> K4k0: dile adios a todo lo relacionado con ubuntu si haces eso
<K4k0> nonono
<K4k0> siempre lo hago
<K4k0> me gusta dejar lo minimo
<K4k0> e instlar gnome-core
<K4k0> una consulta, kde tiene algun metapackage similar a kde-core algo asi
<K4k0> ?
<mimecar> no lo se
<K4k0> mmm = me estaba acostumbrando a usar gnome 2
<K4k0> 3
<K4k0> ya
<K4k0> a borrar todo
<eliezer> my PCI Wireless card is not working,,even with updates
<mimecar> eliezer: this is a spanish support channel
<eliezer> perdona mimecar
<eliezer> es la costumbre de el canal de ingles
<mimecar> alguna vez entran aquí hablando en ingles
<eliezer> la pci de wifi no me trabaja con ubuntu 11.4
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<eliezer> si hasta Envidia instalo,,y me da un error de que no puedo usar unity
<eliezer> algo parecido
<eliezer> no me salen mas updates
<mimecar> no podrás usar unity si no están bien instalados los drivers
<mimecar> la salida de => sudo iwconfig
<mimecar> no te devuelve ninguna tarjeta wifi?
<eliezer> es una instalacion fresca de hace aprox 15 minutos atras,,reinicie despues de los updates del sistema,,despues reinicie nuevamente una vez instalo Envidia
<omikron4> eliezer: cual es tu tarjeta wireless?
<mimecar> eliezer: la tarjeta es nvidia
<omikron4> wireless , nvidia????
<mimecar> omikron4: no
<eliezer> no graficas es envidia,,pero la de wireless no ,,es zonet
<omikron4> y el chipset de zonet cual es eliezer? lo puedes saber haciendo un lspci en el terminal
<eliezer> lspci = http://pastebin.com/JZQd6gTB
<mimecar> eliezer: ahí no se ve la tarjeta wifi
<eliezer> eso es lo que me preocupa,,usando un live usb me trabaja con cualquier otro sistema linux live
<eliezer> sera un bug que trajo este
<mimecar> como no sea por tener un kernel 2.6.38..
<omikron4> eliezer: es queno veo el wireless.. porque parece que solo veo el eth0
<eliezer> tan chevere que esta esta vercion,,incluyo varias cosas que si las pudiera instalar en el 10.4 seria feliz,,como por ejemplo,,lo de agragar eventos en el calendario
<eliezer> bueno tendre que instalar el 10.4,,no me preocupa mucho amigos,,es de prueba y para mi fallo ya
<eliezer> y en sypnatic no habra algun paquete que me arrelge esa problemita
<mimecar> eliezer: busca si esa tarjeta tiene algún reporte de bug en ubuntu
<eliezer> como se el kernel que trae el 11.4,,aunque supongo es el ultimo
<mimecar> 2.6.38.algo
<eliezer> y si instalo el 10.4 y luego le doy una actualizacion el sistema operativo
<mimecar> seguramente te pasará lo mismo
<mimecar> prueba si con el live cd de la 11.04 te funciona
<eliezer> me funciona la tarjeta hasta con DSL
<eliezer> con cualquier linux me trabaja...es absurdo que este mas adelantado me falle...en fin LTS es mejor opcion para mi
<eliezer> grasias por la ayuda amigos
<eliezer> se los agradesco
<mimecar> puede ser cosa del kernel 2.6.38
<eliezer> lo sospeche desde un principio,,a demas acaba de salir,,debe salir arreglo luego
<AzoteLogiko> hola
<mimecar> hola AzoteLogiko
<jjsalazar> hola
<jjsalazar> [17:35] <jjsalazar> como instalo gnome 3 en ubuntu 10.10 ?
<fosco_> jjsalazar: los paquetes de gnome3 no están muy bien construidos y podrían hacer q tu sistema dejase de funcionar, saca copia de seguridad de tus datos importantes antes de continuar
<fosco_> http://dmolinap.blogspot.com/2011/04/instalar-y-arreglar-gnome-30-en-ubuntu.html
<jjsalazar> ok
<bearale1> hola
<bearale1> esta semana deje una pregunta en el foro de ubuntu
<bearale1> sobre un problema de arranque
<bearale1> q tengo
<bearale1> en ubuntu 11.04
<bearale1> quisierara solucionarlo
<katarcis> que cosa xd
<bearale1> no me arranca directamente
<bearale1> tengo q poner la version anterior en el grub y recien carga
<bearale1> alguna ayuda
<tony_> alguien de aca tiene el linux mint 10 con una pc 5542
<katarcis> no arranca directamente? entonces como arranca
<tony_> es que soy NUEVOOOOOOOOO =P
<di3gopa> katarcis, lo mismo iba a preguntar xD
<di3gopa> bearale1, como si te arranca?
<katarcis> xd
<dzup> tony_: /join #mint
<bearale1> lo que pasa es que prendo el ordenador y de arranque me sale una pantalla purpura y ahi se queda tengo q apagar de golpe
<bearale1> y despues me sale el grub q me da opciones para iniciar
<bearale1> ahi me sale
<bearale1> la de versiones anteriores
<bearale1> me manda a otro panel del grub y elijo la primera opcion que es generic algo
<bearale1> y entro
<bearale1> :s
<katarcis> modifica el grub
<katarcis> muestrame tu grub
<bearale1> katarcis ??? como
<bearale1> ??
<katarcis> primero entra a http://pastebin.com/
<di3gopa> bearale1, http://rhetoricaltyro.wordpress.com/2011/04/01/grub2-failing-to-install-properly-during-ubuntu-11-04-beta-installation/
<katarcis> di3gopa,  y como sabes que tiene ubuntu 11.04 xd
<katarcis> despues en la terminal haces sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg y te abre y lo que te salga lo pegas en esa pagina y la mandas
<Gus81> buenas... alguien sabe como poner un mensaje personal en Pidgin como en el windows live menssenger o aMSN?
<katarcis> Gus81, mira debajo de pidgin donde dice si estas ausente o conectado le das en la flechita del lado y abajo dice nuevo estado
<bearale1> ya
<seyacat> hola
<di3gopa> katarcis, tienes razon, pero lo asumí xD
<bearale1> ya lo puse en pastebin
<bearale1> como hago lo paso por aaca
<katarcis> bearale1, baja y dice submit
<katarcis> le das ahi
<katarcis> y pasas el link
<bearale1> http://pastebin.com/YSMreHtz
<bearale1> ya :s
<katarcis> bearale1, instalaste el kernel 2.6.38 ?
<bearale1> este.... :s por q?? esta mal??? :(
<katarcis> no
<katarcis> pregunto nomas xd
<Gus81> katarcis, ah bueno no me habia dado cuenta jaja, que groso, muchas gracias!!!!
<bearale1> como se eso??
<katarcis> bearale1, cierra la ventana donde te salio todo eso
<katarcis> no le muevas nada
<katarcis> di3gopa, ves supusiste mal
<katarcis> xD
<katarcis> bearale1, creo que sé que pasa.. pero no me atrevo a modificarlo..  luego hago algo mal y te quedas sin arranque XD
<katarcis> soy poco arriezgado xd
<bearale1> hahaha pero
<bearale1> como hago lo inestalo
<bearale1> de nuevo
<bearale1> :s
<katarcis> puedes hacer sudo update-grub
<katarcis> sudo update-grub2
<bearale1> ya
<bearale1> en ambos me dice "done"
<katarcis> reinicia pa ve
<bearale1> ya! ya vuelvo
<seyacat> ayuda con una guia, como puedo istalat pxe en grub?
<katarcis> ni idea
<morfeo> se pueden grabar 704 megas en un cd?
<morfeo> es solo 4 megas mas
<pollino> overburner
<morfeo> pollino: bracero tiene la opcion=?
<bearale1> katarcis hola .... pues  nada :(
<bearale1> tuve q hacer igual
<katarcis> pasame el grub de nuevo aver si cambio algo
<katarcis> por la pagina igual
<bearale1> http://pastebin.com/YSMreHtz
<bearale1> ah por cierto lo que me dijiste hace un rato creo q si es cuando inicio el grub  , lo hago desde versiones anteriores con esto : ubuntu,con linux 2.6.35-28 generic
<katarcis> pero tu tienes otro kernel
<katarcis> lo raro es ke te sale hasta debian
<katarcis> xd
<katarcis> se ve raro pero no cacho que pueda ser exactamente
<bearale1> este .... mira no se mucho eso de kernels ??? :( sorry ,
<bearale1> si pues
<bearale1> pero creo
<bearale1> q varios usuarios
<bearale1> tienen ese problema desde que se libero
<bearale1> la version 11.04
<bearale1> :(
<bearale1> q extraño
<katarcis> tu actualizaste a 11.04 ?
<bearale1> ehhh se supone
<bearale1> :(
<katarcis> mm pues ni idea yo no pienso actualizar a 11.04 hasta unos meses
<bearale1> y no hay forma de volver
<bearale1> atras
<bearale1> osea a 10.10
<bearale1> hasta que liberen una version corregida de este tipo de bugs
<bearale1> :(
<katarcis> pues tendrias que buskar la 10.10 e instalarla
<bearale1> :s
<bearale1> katarcis bueno gracias de todos modos
<bearale1> :(
<katarcis> oka
<villazon78> bv
<villazon78> buenas noches... como se la ruta correcta donde tenemos instalado nuestro Grub¿?
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-30
<DonaldShimoda> hola
<DonaldShimoda> algun buen samaritano que me paste la configuracion de sshd de ubuntu, es que estoy instalando un debian y no logro que me funcione svn+ssh, quiero ver las diferencias con mi configuracion
<DonaldShimoda> nadie?
<DonaldShimoda> que no quedan almas caritativas o que paso?
<DonaldShimoda> muchos fans del barca?
<frangor> yo uso debian
<GridCube> DonaldShimoda, en que necesitas ayuda?
<frangor> y no tengo problemas con ssh
<DonaldShimoda> frangor, buenas alguien saluda que bien
<DonaldShimoda> mi problema en realidad es entre svn y ssh
<DonaldShimoda> te explico
<GridCube> !paciencia | DonaldShimoda
<frangor> aunque en mi caso uso gtit+ssh
<kubot> DonaldShimoda: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<DonaldShimoda> tenia ubuntu funcionando pero me mame de unity
<frangor> git+ssh
<DonaldShimoda> oase a linux mint debian
<DonaldShimoda> y se murio mi config de svn+ssh
<DonaldShimoda> puedo acceder desde hosts windows usando pageant
<DonaldShimoda> pero no puedeo hacer nada con los repos svn
<DonaldShimoda> quiero ver si me estoy comiendo algo en la configuracion, que si tuviera ubuntu
<DonaldShimoda> con git todava no puedo la verdad, tengo muchos repos svn y al migrarlos no hice mas que trastabillar
<DonaldShimoda> GridCube, lo que comentaba arriba
<GridCube> DonaldShimoda, lo siento pero no se nada de esas cosas
<DonaldShimoda> frangor, por lo visto no me va a quedar otra que ir migrando a git
<DonaldShimoda> bueno, gracias, me retiro
<DonaldShimoda> saludos
<frangor> DonaldShimoda, saludos, siento no poderte ayudar :/
<DIMITRUSS> k tal saben tengo una lenovo z470 y tengo cicno teclas e acceso rapido tres de sonido y una de himbernacion y otra de camara , lo que pasa es que al presionarla como que se congela el teclado osea las teclas no funcionan , no hay problemas por mi pero la gente siempre aprieta por accidente esas teclas y se cuelga como prodria solucionar esto
<DIMITRUSS> alguien que pueda ayudarme con la pregunta de arriba
<Lubuntu> opa
<Lubuntu> estou tentando instalar a o drive ati radeon. so que quando vou instalar diz pra eu entrar como super-user, so que eu ja estou como super-user, e ae como faco?
<kidoARG> hola mundo !
<init> buenas\
<lancelot> hi!
<DIMITRUSS> aguien podria yduarcon las teclas de acceso rapido de ua lenovo z470
<DIMITRUSS> haber si me ayudan
<Deckon> para identificarlas?
<DIMITRUSS> si o sino para usarlas Deckon estyo buscando en google pero no dan solucion
<DIMITRUSS> ya postearo n el problema anteriormente y no les dieron solucion
<DIMITRUSS> tendre que probar en ubuntu ingles
<DIMITRUSS> alguien sabe la sala de ubuntu en ingles o de eeuu
<init> !en DIMITRUSS
<kubot> DIMITRUSS: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<kidoARG> buenas, estoy teniendo problemas con la señal d mi monitor antes de que inicie ubuntu 12.04 de modo live
<DIMITRUSS> kidoARG: cual es el problema
<DIMITRUSS> sale negra la pantalla
<kidoARG> DIMIITRUSS: si, pero lo extraño es que ayer me booteo bien 2 veces
<kidoARG> y dsps ya no, lo mismo pasa q si pongo para hacer la instalacion
<kidoARG> dsps del arranqe se queda sin señal como si el cable estuviese desconectado
<kidoARG> aclaro que estoy usando un adaptador d dvi a vga xq la gpu no tiene vga, y el monitor la unica entrada q tiene es la susodicha
<shol> hola gente, tengo instalado 12.04, para instalar myunity agrego el ppa o del centro de software es lo mismo?
<Deckon> kidoARG: intenta con las opciones de acpi
 * txomon|home is away: Estoy ocupado
<boottella> hola alguien me puede ayudar con la conf de nvidia en ubuntu?
<Deckon> que necesitas?
<boottella> me puse a configurar la placa y me quedo la pantalla enorme
<boottella> resolucion 400x600 algo así...
<boottella> instale los driver de nvidia adicionales pero no podía abrir la configuracion de nvidia , leí unos foros y use la consola con algunos comandos y así quedó , no lo puedo arreglar...
<boottella> Deckon estas ahí?
<Deckon> si, corre nvidia-xconfig
<boottella> me fijo y te digo
<boottella> Deckon, me puso "Using x configuration file :"/etc/x11/xorg.conf"."
<boottella> y abajo "Error: Unable to write to directory '/etc/x11'.
<boottella> Deckon me podes orientar sobre esto estoy bastante perdido...gracias
<boottella> alguien que me pueda ayudar con esto por favor...
<boottella> estoy recien empezando con ubuntu , muy novato... gracias
<boottella> hola... alguien por ahí..
<lancelot> seh
<boottella> lancelot...me podes dar una mano con nvidia?
<boottella> vamos amigos alguien deme una uyuda con esto no encuentro nada en los foros para solucionarlo..
<lancelot> si .. dime
<lancelot> que ocurre
<boottella> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<boottella> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<boottella> me aparece esto cuando corro nvidia-xconfig
<lancelot> si no me equivoco
<lancelot> eso es porque no puedes sobreescribir el archivo mencionado "xorg.conf" ya que no tienes los privilegios para hacerlo
<lancelot> corre "sudo nvidia-xconfig" y ve que ocurre
<boottella> si, me fijo
<boottella> ahora me puso lo siguiente: Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<boottella> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<boottella> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<lancelot> eso quiere decir que los cambios que hiciste se escribieron en "xorg.conf" de forma exitosa
<boottella> ok, entonces se podra arreglar el problema de la resolucion?
<boottella> porque cuando voy a nvidia x server setting me salta este cartel: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<boottella> me seguis...?
<lancelot> probaste a editar el "xorg.conf"?
<lancelot> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lancelot> y donde dice resolucion escribir la que deseas
<boottella> creo que cuando hice eso empezo el segundo problema que fue no poder elegir la resolucion, pruebo de nuevo?
<lancelot> si
<boottella> lancelot, me lo hice pero no, me pone esto: sudo: gedit: orden no encontrada
<lancelot> en ves de gedit usa nano
<boottella> dale me fijo
<boottella> me puso Archivo nuevo, y varias opciones
<boottella> ver ayuda, salir, guardar, etc
<boottella> tengo que elegir alguna de estas?
<Deckon> boottella: reinicia tu sistema para que te tome la nueva configuracion de xconfig
<Deckon> perdona es que esataba atendiendo algunos asuntos
<boottella> listo, reinicio nomas?
<Deckon> si
<boottella> ok hasta luego
<boottella> Deckon, estas por ahí?
<Deckon> si
<boottella> hice lo q dijistes pero el problema sigue
<boottella> no se como describirte exactamente el problema..
<Deckon> tienes una resolucion inadecauda a tu monitor no?
<boottella> si 640x480
<boottella> no la puedo cambiar...
<Deckon> y no te abre la herramienta de nivia?
<boottella> no me pone You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Deckon> boottella: e instalas te tu modulo?
<boottella> Deckon , este fué un error mío, porque andaba bien pero no podía entrar a la configuracion de nvidia, entonces segui los foros y desinstale un par de librerias de synaptic...
<Deckon> como cuales?
<boottella> y ahora mucho no me acuerdo, me tengo que fijar..
<boottella> eran unos que se llaman nouveau
<Deckon> instalaste o quitaste nouveau?
<blackbird_> tengo una pregunta sobre la ubicación de una carpeta
<boottella> lo quite
<blackbird_>  /tools/wifi
<blackbird_> donde lo localizo?
<blackbird_> lo ocupo para instalar un programa
<blackbird_> en ubuntu
<Deckon> blackbird_: usa find o whereis
<blackbird_> en el terminal?
<Deckon> claro
<blackbird_> puse find /tools/wifi
<blackbird_> find tools
<blackbird_> find wifi
<blackbird_> y no me sale nada
<boottella> deckon, en los controladores adicionales me aparece el driver nvidia activado pero no se esta usando...
<Deckon> boottella: te aparecen 2 controladores
<Deckon> ??
<boottella> si
<Deckon> prueba con el otro controlador
<Deckon> blackbird_: exactamene que estas buscando?
<boottella> ya estoy, aparece uno no activado.... igual ya lo probe hacer eso, no funciono....
<blackbird_> estoy tratando de instalar un programa para linux que se llama cowpatty
<blackbird_> esto aparece en el instructivo
<blackbird_>   	
<blackbird_>  
<blackbird_>  
<blackbird_> coWPAtty MAIN:
<blackbird_>  
<blackbird_> "coWPAtty is designed to audit the pre-shared key (PSK) selection for WPA networks based on the TKIP protocol." - Joshua Wright.
<Deckon> blackbird_: no puedes pastear muchas lineas aqui...dentro de unos minutos podras escribir nuevamente
<Deckon> boottella: no recuerdas los archivos exactos que quitaste?
<Deckon> ya puedes escribir blackbird_
<blackbird_>  
<blackbird_> coWPAtty Dictionary Attack
<blackbird_>  
<blackbird_> Precomputing WPA PMK to crack WPA PSK
<blackbird_>  
<blackbird_> coWPAtty Precomputed WPA Attack
<blackbird_>  
<blackbird_> coWPAtty Tables
<Deckon> blackbird_: usa pastebin o algun servicio asi
<boottella> no pero , volví a instalar los que tenían ese nombre...
<Deckon> a lo mejor entonces haya que definir el controlador en el xorg
<lancelot> "Xorg --configure" si no me equivoco
<boottella> bueno , esa es buena, me podes indicar como lo logro..jjj
<Deckon> boottella: lo siento pero hace mucho que no edito un xorg
<boottella> Dackon, asi parece que no era por que me puso esto
<boottella> No command 'xorg' found, did you mean:
<boottella>  Command 'forg' from package 'forg' (universe)
<boottella> xorg: command not found
<lancelot> mira has esto
<lancelot> cd /etc/X11/
<lancelot> sudo Xorg --configure
<lancelot> y luego edita el archivo xorg.conf
<boottella> lancelot, me puso esto : bash: cd: /etc/x11/: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<boottella> ariel@ariel-VT82C692BX:~$
<boottella> parece que esta dificil no?
<Deckon> YO NO RECUERDO DONDE SE ALOJA XORG
<Deckon> perdon por las caps
<Deckon> se me fue la tecla :P
<debsan> locate xorg.conf
<boottella> eso es un comando?
<debsan> claro
<boottella> debsan me tiro una lista bastante larga...
<debsan> pegala en paste bin
<boottella> la pego aca, mira que es mucho...?
<debsan> !pastebin boottella
<kubot> boottella: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<boottella> perdon,.. no caso una, jjj
<debsan>  http://paste.ubuntu.com entrá acá y pega la salida que te dio el comando
<boottella> ahi voy pegando..
<debsan> copia el link ...
<boottella> sera este: http://paste.ubuntu.com/956648/
<debsan> esta es ladirección que buscabas /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Deckon> era la mayuscula de la "x" lo que fallaba
<debsan> cd /etc/X11
<debsan> fijate la mayúscula
<boottella> ok , pongo entonces cd /etc/x11/xorg.conf ?
<Deckon> la mayuscula
<Deckon> X11
<boottella> ok
<boottella> Deckon, al fin pude entrar al directorio, ahora como sigo?
<boottella> (gracias debsan)
<Deckon> eso no lo se, hace mucho que no edto un xorg
<boottella> pruebo con sudo xorg.configure ?
<Deckon> ve a la seccion device
<Deckon> y fijate si en dri tienes nvidia
<Deckon> *driver
<boottella> a la seccion device, despues de lo que te puse?
<Deckon> no haber el xorg.conf
<Deckon> con un editor de texto
<Deckon> pon gedit xorg.conf
<Deckon> perdona, el editor lo tienes que abrir con sudo...la linea seria sudo gedit xorg.conf
<boottella> perdon, puse el Xorg --configure y me tiro una lista re larga
<boottella> y en el final esto: Fatal server error:
<boottella> Unrecognized option: --configure
<Deckon> bueno, abre el xorg.conf con el editor
<boottella> Deckon que puse mal? mira
<boottella> ariel@ariel-VT82C692BX:/etc/X11$ sudo gedit Xorg.conf
<boottella> sudo: gedit: orden no encontrada
<Deckon> estas en ubuntu boottella ?
<boottella> ahí me hiciste dudar...
<Deckon> usas kubuntu?
<boottella> yo tenía xubuntu y actualice a ubunto, la ultima version de ahora..
<boottella> que quedaría?
<Deckon> sudo nano xorg.conf
<boottella> ok
<boottella> ahora si están todas las opciones pero en español, no en ingles...
<Deckon> no entendi eso de todas las opciones
<boottella> te cuento..
<boottella> arriba me aparece esto:
<boottella>  
<boottella>  GNU nano 2.2.6
<Deckon> ok
<boottella> Archivo Xorg.conf
<Deckon> ok y el puño de lineas no?
<boottella> ^G Ver ay^O Guarda^R Leer F^Y RePág.^K Cortar^C Pos actu
<boottella> ^X Salir ^J Justif^W Buscar^V Pág. S^U PegarT^T Ortograf
<Deckon> no te aparece texto?
<boottella> no , estas opciones para elegir
<Deckon> no entonces no has abiero el archivo correcto
<Deckon> o no tienes el archvio xorg.conf
<boottella> mmm...
<boottella> grave problema no?
<Deckon> copia y pega la linea sudo nano xorg.conf
<Deckon> aqui xorg se escribe con minuscula
<boottella> perdon copio de donde...?
<Deckon> la linea que te estoy escribiendo
<Deckon> sudo nano xorg.conf
<boottella> ok y la vuelvo a pegar aqui?
<DIMITRUSS> en uniti como puedo agrgar un programa  al menu osea tengo un programa en .jar quiero agregarlo
<Deckon> mira, nano es un editor de texto
<boottella> si te sigo
<Deckon> con el comando que yo te pongo indicas que quieres que nano abra el archivo xorg.conf
<boottella> esta, entiendo
<Deckon> bien ahora corre esa linea en el terminal donde estabas en /etc/X11
<boottella> lo hice y entro exactamente al mismo lugar que antes.
<Deckon> y no te aparece texno alguno?
<Deckon> *texto
<boottella> nada...
<Deckon> ok, en la terminal donde estas en /etc/X11 has un ls
<Deckon> y dime que te dice
<boottella> Deckon... para.. ahora si ahora hay texto...
<boottella> estaba haciendo cualquiera...
<boottella> pero es mucho texto..
<Deckon>  bien ahora busca la seccion device
<boottella> ok
<Deckon> dentro de esa seccion debes tener una linea que dice driver
<Deckon> e esa linea adelante tiene que decir nvidia
<boottella> a ver me fijo...
<boottella> si , dice nvidia
<Deckon> mmm
<boottella> dice tambien... edentifier "device0"
<Deckon> valio mi teoria de que estaba mal el xorg
<boottella> mmm... no se si ponerme feliz o llorar...jjj
<Deckon> DIMITRUSS: cuando ejecutas el progrma no te aparece en el dock?
<DIMITRUSS> no es un .jar
<DIMITRUSS> hummm ya te entendi
<DIMITRUSS> si me sale pero no hay ninguna opcion para hacer que se quede alli
<DIMITRUSS> como anclar
<Deckon> boottella: pues ni idea que mas se pueda hacer, yo te diria que reinstalaras...
<DIMITRUSS> no es un .jar
<boottella> Deckon , la ultima, leí en un foro esto:
<boottella> Para restaurar xorg.conf:
<boottella> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DIMITRUSS> es el argouml lo necesito para mi universidad estoy haciendo desarrollo de software el ejecutable esta con .jar lo ejecuto de la siguiente forma java -jar argouml.jar ahora quiero anclarlo o sino ponerlo como si fuera un programa mas
<boottella> podra valer de algo.?
<Deckon> no sabria decirte boottella
<Deckon> DIMITRUSS: en dock no te permite crear lanzadores?
<boottella> bueno , muchas gracias por tu ayuda.. hicimos lo q pudimos, saludos!
<Deckon> :)
<DIMITRUSS> no no me permite
<DIMITRUSS> otros programas si
<DIMITRUSS> tratare por archivo
<DIMITRUSS> bueno me instalare el gnome3
<Hagbard_de> hi
<kidoARG> hola mundo
<symq9485> yo aqui quien alla...?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola buenos dias
<Gosset_Inofensiu> querria deshabilitar/eliminar el panel superior de Unity, es posible?
<hashashin> nas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> nas
<Guest34281> hola cambie el tema del puntero del raton en ubuntu pero este solo se activa cuando uso firefox y no en el escritorio de ubuntu , en el que solo se ejecuta el que tiene por defecto, ¿como puedo hacer el tema del puntero se ejecute en todo momento?
<Guest34281> ¿ como puedo hacer para que el nuevo tema del raton se ejecute en todo momento en ubunto y no parcialmente?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> esto esta apagado
<Guest34281> que habeis tenido un apagon electrico??
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no sé, la gente estará trabjaando en otras cosas
<Guest34281> que aqui no hay puente??
<Gosset_Inofensiu> npi
<Guest34281> ok si aqui no hay puente ni fiesta ni casera ni usuarios de ubuntu me largo ala
<equipo> buenos dias
<equipo> acabo de dar el salto a linux, puede que la opcion que elegi (ubuntu) no sea adecuada para un novato
<equipo> y necesito consejo para encontrar programas similares a estos 3
<equipo> imgburn ,cdburnerxp
<equipo> avs video converter
<equipo> si
<equipo> son de windows lo se
<equipo> gracias por si responden
<equipo> borrado windows del pc, me pueden ayudar?
<fzeta> equipo: mencoder
<fzeta> equipo: http://goo.gl/I45q8
<manel2020> hola buenos dias
<fzeta> equipo: sí, gnomeBacker y K3b también cumple su cometido <<<<<<<<< [13:11:19]<equipo> para los otros 2 programas, el grabador que viene por defecto en este sistema es suficiente? me refiero para grabar cd de datos e  imagenes iso
<manel2020> Duda... Tengo un pendrive botable creado con el creador de discos de arranque.
<manel2020> Tengo Virtualbox
<manel2020> Quiero Arrancar la VM con el pen (no hay opcion bios), entonces ¿como hago la iso botable del pen?
<fzeta> manel2020: cómo que no hay opción en la bios? lo has mirado bien? es muy antiguo tu equipo? porqué sí lo es, es probable que no te deje con un pendrive
<manel2020> Fzeta el equipo si tiene opcion, LA VIRTUALMACHINE NO tiene opciion de iniciar desde usb.
<manel2020> La tiene para iniciar desde cd, discos y disquetes. (virtuales o fisicos)
<manel2020> Pero no desde USB. -> entonces hay que virtualizar (crear ISO del PEN) ¿como?
<fzeta> equipo: sí planteas la pregunta por aquí es más seguro y probable que te contesten  44 personas piensan mejor que una
<fzeta> manel2020: http://goo.gl/fEjvr
<manel2020> ??? Gracias fzeta, pero creo que no me he debido explicar bien, o me estas entendiendo otra cosa
<manel2020> No quiero meter una ISO en un PEN y hacerlo botable NO.
<manel2020> Tengo un PEN bootable y necesito hacerle una ISO.
<txomon|home> manel2020, ... tienes una iso de ubuntu en el ordenador?
<Lucasho> qe ondaaaaaaaa ?
<manel2020> SI claro, pero la opcion que creo que me planteas ya le he estudiado... arrancar la vm con la iso de la distro..,
<Lucasho> bueeeeeeeeeeenas ?
<fzeta> Lucasho: no mames wey :D
<equipo> programa para instalar drivers desde un .rar? ( tipo drivermax, driver Nvidia no liberado), es necesario un firewall en ubuntu?
<Lucasho> [ ·~ fzeta·~ ]  - porqe wey ?
<txomon|home> equipo, no uses .rar
<txomon|home> y no es necesario fw
<Lucasho> [ ·~ txomon|home·~ ]  - todo bien ?
<txomon|home> Lucasho, si, pero te van a echar de los canales por ir off-topic
<Lucasho> [ ·~ txomon|home·~ ]  - es que no se que es eso .. disculpas !
<manel2020> Equipo depende.... es necesario si lo requires por algun motivo especial, no es "obigatorio" como en otros sistemas operativos.
<Lucasho> [ ·~ txomon|nqas·~ ]  - por favor explicame asi no vuelva a suceder !
<txomon|home> Lucasho, entras en salas de chat, y empiezas a hablar a cualquiera == ban/echan
<Lucasho> [ ·~ txomon|home·~ ]  - aaah jajaja.. no lo voy a hacer entonces.
<Lucasho> lo que pasa es que tengo ganas de hacer amigstades xD
<txomon|home> equipo, siempre puedes coger y utilizar un proxy para apt. Aunque en caso de los non-free no se si funcionaría
<manel2020> Alguien conoce como hacer una iso de un PENDRIVE??
<txomon|home> Lucasho, #ubuntu-es-cafe
<fzeta> Lucasho: lee el topic.. sólo es para eso, las visitas y cachondeos >>>>>> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<equipo> no usare .rar si me lo recomiendan, sin embargo el caso es que el archivo generado esta en .rar, no hay forma de instalar?
<manel2020> dd if=medio of=file.iso ??
<txomon|home> manel2020, copia y pega todos los archivos a una carpeta
<manel2020> y despues que le hago??
<equipo> almjr es cabezoneria y nisiquiera es necesario, es curiosidad y desconocimiento
<txomon|home> equipo, en ubuntu, los "instalables" por analogía  a windows, son los paquetes .deb
<txomon|home> manel2020, metelo en .iso
<manel2020> ¿como? con que? de que forma??
<txomon|home> yo lo hago con el botón derecho...
<txomon|home> pero sino...
<txomon|home> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=create+an+iso+in+ubuntu
<manel2020> Hombre gracias, creo que el paso de buscar en google creo que lo he pasado experimentado, lo siguiente suele ser preguntar si alguien conoce o le suena haber leido algo en algun lado...
<manel2020> Suele pasar cuando los enlaces no llevan a ningun lado
<manel2020> o se encuentran soluciones privativas windows , http://bitsbeta.com/usb-image-tool-crear-imagen-iso-de-tu-pendrive
<txomon|home> manel2020, si hablamos de ubuntu
<txomon|home> este, se descarga como iso
<manel2020> creo que puede valer ISO Master (estoy viendo)
<txomon|home> y por lo tanto, no es necesario pasar de usb a iso. De todos modos, creo que solo hay que copiar los archivos, y establecer la marca de arranque, pero siempre puedes preguntar en #ubuntu o #linux
<manel2020> ?? txo . Necesito una ISO bootable para que arranque la vm (hay muchas isos por ahi lo se , necesito que me arranque identico al usb que tengo).
<manel2020> De que me vale copiar archivos?
<manel2020> para hacer que cosa... ¿si fueras tan amable y me lo explicas?
<equipo> conocen de algun traductor de documentos que sirva para 400 hojas y no ir de 2 en 2 con el traductor google?
<equipo> por cierto, gracias por las respuestas
<manel2020> Encontre la aplicacion que me resolvio el problema
<manel2020> Gracias
<manel2020> AcetoneISO
<manel2020> "generate iso from folder".
<manel2020> problem, no es bootable...
<katuelone> hola
<katuelone> estoy haciendo unas pruebas con ubuntu
<katuelone> quiero aprender las diferentes formas de cambiar la configuracion de red aparte de la forma grafica
<katuelone> y me surge alguna duda o problema.....
<katuelone> como debo meter la configuracion en linea de comandos si ahora mismo la tengo en dhcp ??
<katuelone> quiero hacerlo todo con comandos...
<xoan> katuelone: $ man ifconfig (iwconfig si se trata del dispositivo inalámbrico)
<xoan> ahí tienes toda la documentación sobre las utilidades para gestionar los dispositivos de red
<katuelone> si ya mire y busque por google pero lo vuelvo a mirar
<katuelone> yo escribo algo asi #ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255 up  -------------- pero me seguiria faltando la puerta de enlace y meter las dns ..... no ?
<xoan> si usas dhcp, lo normal es configurar los parámetros con ifconfig o iwconfig, y lanzar dhclient o dhcpcd con el dispositivo como parámetro para que le pregunte al servidor DHCP cómo configurar la IP
<katuelone> no pero la quiero configurar estatica
<xoan> la puerta de enlace se configura como getaway
<xoan> katuelone: pues eso, con dhcp
<katuelone> me pierdo... dhcp es para asignar direcciones ip... pero dinamicas
<xoan> claro
<xoan> tu con ifconfig configuras la puerta de enlace, la máscar de red, etc; pero no la ip
<katuelone> una cosa para añadir la puerta de enlace seria #gateway 192.168.0.250 por ejemplo ?
<xoan> y una vez configurado, ejecutas dhclient (o la utilidad que tenga ubuntu): $ dhclient eth0
<xoan> (como superusuario)
<katuelone> yo pensaba que con ifconfig configuraba mi ip la mascara y mi direccion de broadcast ....
<katuelone> ostras q jaleo jeje
<xoan> claro que sí, es así
<katuelone> ahh ok
<xoan> con ifconfig configuras tu dispositivo, pero si usas dhcp, no puedes asignarleuna ip
<xoan> para hacerlo, tienes que usar dhclient sobre el dispositivo ya configurado
<katuelone> ahhhhh
<katuelone> osea tengo q decirle de alguna forma que deje de ser dhcp
<xoan> pero dhclient necesita que tu dispositivo tenga configurada una puerta de enlace, una máscara de red, y demás; todo escepto la ip de red local
<xoan> pero vamos a ver, no dijiste que querías configurarlo con dhcp?
<katuelone> no
<katuelone> dije q ahora estaba con dhcp
<katuelone> pero quiero darle yo los datos
<katuelone> y que sea estatica
<katuelone> perdona si no lo explique bien....
<katuelone> lo primero que seria ?? parar el servicio ?
<xoan> esto te puede guiar: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<katuelone> okis
<katuelone> le echo un ojo y perdona por molestarte pero estoy muy verde en linux jeje
<xoan> consulta el apartado «IP Addressing»
<katuelone> si creo q ya se lo q no metia
<katuelone> sudo route add default gw 10.0.0.1 eth0
<katuelone> y nameserver
<katuelone> hay que detener el servicio o tirar abajo la interfaz para cambiar los datos ?
<xoan> el primero asigna la ruta a la puerta de enlace, y el segundo, al no usar dhcp, lo necesitas para configurar los servidores de nombres DNS
<xoan> katuelone: viene todo en esa página de la documentación
<katuelone> ok xoan
<katuelone> ya no te molesto mas....
<katuelone> muchas gracias
<katuelone> es lo que buscaba ... vi varias paginas pero cada una de diferente forma
<xoan> lo normal es siempre consultar primero la documentación oficial ;)
<xoan> https://help.ubuntu.com
<katuelone> Captado ;) aunque el ingles me suena a chino jeje
<katuelone> Ciao a comer !!
<HoNgOuRu> hola, como hago que ubuntu quede tipo gnome2 ? gnome-session-fallback ? gnome-classic ?????
<Vessel> Buenas tardes.
<Vessel> ¿Alguien sabe por qué pueden estar dándome errores el LiveCD de ubuntu? "error: couldn't read file" "error: you need to load the kernel first"
<init> HoNgOuRu: lo mas parecido que puedes hacer es instalar gnome-panel y usar el "modo reducido" de gnome3
<HoNgOuRu> init, cual es el modo reducido?
<init> Vessel: has verificado la ISO? (md5)
<init> HoNgOuRu: es un modo donde tenes gnome3 sin gnome-shell poco personalizable y dos paneles tipo gnome2 :P
<Vessel> init: Sí.
<init> Vessel: el cd se grabo bien? :/
<Vessel> init: Me han dicho en el canal inglés que hay una Iso defectuosa en la web, y que vuelva a intentar descargarla, voy a probar, pero me extrañaría que fuese eso.
<init> ah... ya
<Vessel> init: ¿No sabes de ningún error parecido al cargar el LiveCD?
<init> a mi solo me paso eso cuando la iso estaba mal o se grabo mal... pero ultimamente no vi ningun error parecido...
<whonxx> Hola, alguien después de actualizar a ubuntu 12.04, ha provado de sincronizar el firefox? Consigo sincronizar los favoritos, pero no los plugins o las contraseñas.
<Vessel> whonxx: Imagino que siempre podrás hacer un trasbase desde la carpeta profiles, a tu actual.
<whonxx> ya, pero en otros ordenadores se me sincroniza sin problemas, en cambio aquí, pues no... y claro, teoricamente es una funcion que aparece en las opciones y debería funcionar...
<Vessel> Bueno, estás hablando con alguien que hace cuatro años que no consigue instalar ubuntú en su ordenador personal, que es algo que aparece en las opciones y teóricamente debería funcionar... xD
<whonxx> jaja, xD
<whonxx> sabéis si hay algun tipo de consola o registro del firefox donde pueda ver si hay algun error?
<Vessel> Probablemente sea un problema de permisos de directorio.
<Vessel> Verifica el propietario de las carpetas relacionadas.
<init> que version de firefox tiene ubuntu 12.04? y cual es la ultima? (digo, ya se que es nuevisima, pero no sera que en la ultima esta y en la anteultima no?)
<whonxx> Bueno, es una instalación limpia del nuevo ubuntu, y ya te digo, las direcciones de favoritos se sincronizan bien
<whonxx> el ubuntu 12.04 trae la 12
<whonxx> y creo que ya ha salido la 13
<init> ah, ok, entonces ... te fijaste en las opciones de sync?
<whonxx> si si, todo marcado (al principio no lo estaba, pero lo marqué todo, y volví a vincular este ordenador)
<init> :/
<init> sera un bug?
<whonxx> ni idea, pero por google no he encontrado gente que se queje de esto
<whonxx> me parece que me instalaré la versión beta del firefox, a ver si se corrige
<init> por que no la version "oficial" de firefox 12?
<whonxx> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<whonxx> bueno, ya uso la Oficial
<whonxx> en otro ordenador tengo la 13, alomejor no puede sincronizar entre distintas versiones
<Vessel> No creo, las diferencias entre versiones son mínimas.
<whonxx> ya...
<Vessel> Y casi siempre tienen que ver con estándares CSS.
<Vessel> Qué pr0 me ha quedado.
<whonxx> bueno, pruebo a instalar la versión beta, y si veo que sigue igual, vuelvo a la "oficial"
<Vessel> En serio, verifica los permisos.
<init> todo por usar versiones asi  y no "x.y.z"
<HoNgOuRu> cual es el gestor de ventanas mas liviano para el dia a dia en ubuntu? xfce ? lxde ?
<init> sino iriamos por firefox 4.2 recien? lol
<Vessel> Si has actualizado, es posible que haya algún problema en los permisos de propietario en esa carpeta.
<init> HoNgOuRu: esos son DE no WM's
<HoNgOuRu> ah
<HoNgOuRu> no se la diferencia
<whonxx> he comprobado que los permisos esten bien
<init> WM = Manejador de ventanas | DE = Escritorio... un wm simplemente "maneja como se ven las ventanas" y "poco mas" (fluxbox por ejemplo trae un panel .. ) , en cambio un DE es todo un conjunto de apps y "mas cosas" digamos...
<init> eso me quede escribiendo y lo escribo para no olvidarmelo :D
<Vessel> whonxx: Tsk.
<Vessel> ¿Los grupos y todo?
<whonxx> que grupos debería tener?
<whonxx> en que tenga permisos de escritura para mi usuario debería ser sufiente, no?
<init> WM = Manejador de ventanas | DE = Escritorio... un wm simplemente "maneja como se ven las ventanas" y "poco mas" (fluxbox por ejemplo trae un panel .. ) , en cambio un DE es todo un conjunto de apps y "mas cosas" digamos...
<init> HoNgOuRu: ^
<Vessel> Bueno, debería, sí, si razón no te falta.
<Vessel> Volvemos a eso de las teorías sobre funcionalidad.
<HoNgOuRu> init, reinicie porque acababa de instalar lxde
<HoNgOuRu> es justo lo que estaba buscando
<Vessel> Yo personalmente lo arreglaba con un cp /source /dest
<init> de manera resumida, digamos que hay que aclarar que hay utilidades "especializadas" para ciertos wms, como para openbox
<Vessel> Pero entiendo que debería no ser necesario.
<init> Vessel: cp -a mejor :P
<whonxx> un segundo, reinicio el navegador a ver si mejora algo
<Vessel> rsync -avcz powa.
<init> lol
<whonxx> Ahora si! Es un tema de versiones, he actualizado firefox (a la versión 13beta) y se me acaba de sincronizar todo :)
<Vessel> Qué cosas pasan.
<Vessel> xD
<Vessel> Bueno, voy a probar mi LiveCD.
<Vessel> Hasta dentro de unos minutos, cuando me de el error.
<init> y HoNgOuRu ?
<HoNgOuRu> deje lxde
<HoNgOuRu> rapido y facil
<Vessel> Ya estoy.
<Vessel> Init: No era eso.
<init> que era?
<init> :P
<matux> !8
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '8'.
<init> que buscas matux ?
<Vessel> No lo sé.
<Vessel> -.-
<init> yo igual, ni idea.. sorry :P
<Vessel> ¿Sabes algo de discos en modo IDE y ACPI?
<init> poco... por?
<matux> wat
<Vessel> Básicamente, el problema viene desde que cambié el modo en la bios desde IDE a AHPI.
<Vessel> En ide cargaba, pero grub no cargaba luego.
<matux> !factor 8
<m4v> matux: necesitas ayuda con Ubuntu?
<matux> no aun creo que puedo aguantar 4 dias con la ati
<matux> en una semana actualizare con XForce Nvidia y compiz
<init> Vessel: mm, ni idea sorry :[, yo a eso no lo toco :P
<matux> lo que no se si lo soportara KDE  que tengo
<matux> pero en eso estoy liado  m4v
<matux> gracias de todas forma
<matux> :)
<HoNgOuRu> init,
<HoNgOuRu> una preg
<HoNgOuRu> estoy en una red donde uso samba y otro prog que no me acuerdo el nombre en linux para acceder a Active Directories
<HoNgOuRu> la cosa es que comparti una carpeta pero los otros usuarios no pueden acceder salvo si se loguean
<init> quieres que no necesite login? :P
<HoNgOuRu> init
<HoNgOuRu> ya esta resuelto
<HoNgOuRu> gracias
<init> lol
<HoNgOuRu> mi duda era si yo en mi conf tenia que cambiar algo, pero un colega se logueo con sus datos de AD para entrar en MI carpeta compartida
<HoNgOuRu> o sea que los permisos los maneja AD
<matux> intenta que la ident que casa usuario cuando toque loguear por el nombre de usuario tenga el permiso por zona suya
<matux> ç
<matux> que cuando loguees el user sea igual o distinto al login pero con el permiso adecuado :P
<matux> usa siempre la cuenta root en un servidor y una cuenta normal para conectar el cliente-servidor para cada recurso compartido
<matauro> hola  mi laptop  aveses me reconoce  mi sd, hasta que   reinicio la computadora algo se puede hacer?
<jk_> wenas a to2
<jk_> ola
<jk_> ola
<arp-> hola
<jk_> wenas arp
<jk_> alguien me puede decir como cambiar mi color de texto
<jk_> ?¿
<m4v> jk_: es una pregunta sobre Ubuntu eso?
<arp-> oO
<jk_> sobre xchat
<arp-> #xchat
<m4v> /join #xchat
<jk_> weno pos #xchat
<jk_> como puedo cambiar los colores de mi nick y de mis letras
<arp-> oO
<Goku> ...
<m4v> jk_: te dijimos recién que preguntes en #xchat, tu pregunta no está relacionada a ubuntu.
<jk_> y quien es xchat
<Goku> LOL.
<arp-> #xchat = el canal de soporte de xchat
<Deckon> jk_: !ot
<Deckon> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<HAVOK> LittleChus
<jk_> joer
<jk_> no leo nada con mi fondo
<liher> hola
<jk_> hola
<liher> hola jk
<riveryk> buenas tardes, tengo un problema...... acabo de actualizar de 11.10 a 12.04 y me sale una ventana diciendo que experimento un error interno... que puedo hacer??? ahi forma de reactualizr para corregir quiza una mala actualizacion??
<jk_> ola
<jk_> liher
<m4v> !detalles riveryk
<kubot> riveryk: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<liher> sabes como asignar una extension a un programa?
<liher> tengo un archivo .odb que me lo abre el gestor de archivadores
<liher> quiero que lo abra por defecto el libreoffice base
<liher> en ubuntu 12.04
<riveryk> ok como hago para darles los detalles es que le doy en detalles y aparecen muchos.... cual es la pagina para pegar y asi??
<m4v> riveryk: paste.ubuntu.com
<riveryk> pero no se como hacer
<riveryk> como puedo pegar una captura de pantalla?
<jk_> abres gimp
<m4v> riveryk: no importa eso, dados detalles, cuando ocurre? que dice el mensaje?
<jk_> alt imp paint
<m4v> danos*
<jk_> abres gimp
<jk_> pegas
<jk_> y yata
<jk_> como en windows
<riveryk> me dice apenas inicio la sesion en gnome sin efectos.... y me dice eso...  tu ubuntu 12.04 ha experimentado errores internos le doy detalles y me aparecen muchas cosas por arreglar
<riveryk> me dice continuar pero que si persiste reinicie... ya reinicie pero me sigue saliendpo
<m4v> riveryk: podes copiar el texto del mensaje y pegarlo en http://paste.ubuntu.com ? sin hacer un screenshot.
<riveryk> es que no puedo copiarlo... asi como les escribo es tal cual me sale
<riveryk> lo mas probable es que mientras descargaba los paquetes nuevos la conexion fallo y paso automaticamente al paso de instalacion de los descargados
<riveryk> puedo corregir eso de alguna manera?
<m4v> riveryk: podés abrir una consola?
<riveryk> si
<riveryk> m4v, ya la abri
<m4v> !dpkg riveryk
<kubot> riveryk: dpkg es un manejador de paquetes para la terminal. Si una actualización fué interrumpida prueba con « sudo dpkg --configure -a » para continuar la instalación de paquetes.
<m4v> riveryk: si no es eso, puedes probar "sudo apt-get update" y "sudo apt-get upgrade" para actualizar los paquetes
<m4v> si al final no pasa nada no creo que sea un problema de paquetes.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola, una pregunta: cómo restaurlo el lightdm?
<riveryk> ok lo intentare en un momento si algo vovlere..... gracias
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gdm se me come lightdm, y en además en las opciones no veo la de loguearme con unity, cuando tengo todos los paquetes de unity instalados. qué hago? :(
<riveryk> Me sale
<riveryk> dpkg: aviso: analizando archivo «/var/lib/dpkg/status» cerca de la línea 57324 paquete «fing»:
<riveryk>  falta architecture
<m4v> riveryk: ok, parece que se te daño el dpkg/status
<riveryk> y eso se arregla como?
<m4v> riveryk: tenés backups de ese archivo en /var/backups/
<riveryk> como puedo mirar
<riveryk> desde el 1 hasta el 6
<riveryk> disculpame enseguida vuelvo
<m4v> riveryk: haz una copia del status actual « cp /var/lib/dpkg/status ~ »
<jk_> ok
<m4v> riveryk: y reemplasalo con el de respaldo « sudo cp /var/backups/dpkg.status.0 /var/lib/dpkg/status »
<m4v> riveryk: prueba de nuevo en ejecutar el comando de dpkg
<m4v> el de dpkg -a --configure
<jk_> joer
<jk_> joer
<riveryk> Entonces como puedo hacer
<riveryk> ?
<m4v> riveryk: te pasé los comandos para usar el backup
<m4v> riveryk: tuviste un timeout parece
<m4v> riveryk: por las dudas, hacé una copia del status actual « cp /var/lib/dpkg/status ~ »
<m4v> riveryk: y usá el respaldo « sudo cp /var/backups/dpkg.status.0 /var/lib/dpkg/status »
<m4v> riveryk: después vuelve a probar con dpkg --configure -a
<m4v> riveryk: ?
<m4v> riveryk: estas?
<cyberplop> hola muchachos tengo un problema con los repos y no lo he podido areglar... Y es un problema con el ultima version de ubuntu la 12.04
<cyberplop> alguien quiere??
<m4v> !ask cyberplop
<kubot> cyberplop: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<cyberplop> m4v: ok
<cyberplop> bueno muchachos este es mi problema http://paste.ubuntu.com/958175/ ... como lo soluciono
<cyberplop> ????
<skylanders> hola para que el software de edicion de pinta en ubuntu tenga soporte de impresora que paquete debo de instalar?
<m4v> cyberplop:  pinta que tenés mal el sources.list, cambiaste algo ahí?
<cyberplop> m4v: cambie y modifique un poco los repos pero  era por que no estaba utlizando algunos
<m4v> cyberplop: bueno algo quedó mal, podés pegar en el pastebin el contenido de tu sources.list?
<cyberplop> ok
<cyberplop> m4v: listo mira http://paste.ubuntu.com/958192/
<m4v> cyberplop: bueno, está mal ese "independent"
<cyberplop> m4v: ok que debo hacer?
<m4v> cyberplop: borra la palabra esa de todos los repositorios de ubuntu que veas
<m4v> cyberplop: veo 8 repos con esa entrada
<cyberplop> hecho!
<m4v> cyberplop: solo borra la palabra, no toda la línea
<m4v> cyberplop: ok, pueda con el update de nuevo
<riveryk> hola
<riveryk> sigue saliendo lo mismo .... dpkg: aviso: analizando archivo «/var/lib/dpkg/status» cerca de la línea 52916 paquete «fing»:
<riveryk>  falta architecture
<m4v> riveryk: eso después de cambiar el backup?
<fluffy> Hola instale el programa pinta un clon para ubuntu de paint.net pero no tiene la pestaña para poder imprimir lo editado
<riveryk> hice los comandos en este orden
<riveryk>  cp /var/lib/dpkg/status ~
<riveryk> sudo cp /var/backups/dpkg.status.0 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<m4v> riveryk: ok, porque hay otros backups para probar
<cyberplop> fluffy: cuentame
<riveryk> si
<riveryk> tengo
<riveryk> 6
<riveryk> o eso aparece en la carpeta de backups
<m4v> riveryk: esos otros están comprimidos
<riveryk> sip
<riveryk> .gz
<cyberplop> m4v: era como eso... gracias!
<riveryk> m4v, estan .gz
<m4v> riveryk: para esos el comando sería « sudo gzip -dc /var/backups/dpkg.status.1.gz | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/status »
<riveryk> pruebo con el 1 o con el 6 que seria el mas reciente o como
<m4v> el 1 sería el más reciente
<riveryk> por que ya lo hice con el  1 y al hacer de nuevo el dpkg --configure -a me sale lo mismo
<m4v> bueno, prueba con el 2
<m4v> hace mucho que estas con ese error?
<riveryk> no apenas actualice hoy en la mañana
<riveryk> dpkg: aviso: analizando archivo «/var/lib/dpkg/status» cerca de la línea 52916 paquete «fing»:
<riveryk>  falta architecture
<riveryk> dame un min ya vuelvo
<cyberplop> alguien sabe de nodejs?
<cyberplop> !nodejs
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'nodejs'.
<HoNgOuRu> donde se configura el inicio del gestor de sesiones?
<HoNgOuRu> ~/.Xsession ?
<cyberplop> HoNgOuRu: que tipo de seciones hablas?
<HoNgOuRu> tengo iniciada por defecto lightdm
<HoNgOuRu> quiero poner para que ejecute en vez de eso monterwm
<HoNgOuRu> monsterwm
<cyberplop> HoNgOuRu: al inicio cuando cierrasla cecion esta en el logo de ubuntu puedes cambar de interfaz grafica
<cyberplop> HoNgOuRu: *secion
<cyberplop> HoNgOuRu: estas habaldo de aplicaciones al inicio o de interfaz grafica o de seciones X
<gelarti> cyberplop que puedo hacer para que pinta incluya la funcion de impresion en ubuntu?
<HoNgOuRu> cyberplop, compile un windo manager
<HoNgOuRu> quiera quitar el lightdm del inicio o no se, que ejecute este directo
<cyberplop> gelarti: ... no se mucho de Pinta, pero se que viene de Gimp. Y Gimp tiene un paquete adicional de imprecion.
<HoNgOuRu> (el binario que tengo creado)
<Deckon> HoNgOuRu: tal vez necesites crear un archivo .desktop
<Deckon> para la secion de monsterwm
<HoNgOuRu> Deckon, cuando se ejecuta startx donde chequea startx por un archivo de configuracion?
<cyberplop> HoNgOuRu: Si lo tienes instalado el mismo ubuntu reconocera la interfaz grafica. Y cuando cierres la secion del Usuario, puedes cambiar la interfaz haciendo click en el logo de ubuntu y cambiar la interfaz
<Deckon> .xinitrc
<gelarti> gimp se ha vuelto muy inestable al tratar de editar un archivo y lo he desinstalado por eso queria alguna alternativa como pinta pero no puedo imprimir desde pinta
<HoNgOuRu> antes estaba en ./.Xsession o ./.Xinit
<HoNgOuRu> a ver...dejame ver
<HoNgOuRu> salgo y entro
<Deckon> HoNgOuRu: .xinitrc
<cyberplop> gelarti: espera.... y lo buscook
<HoNgOuRu> Deckon, no tengo .xinitrc
<HoNgOuRu> por eso, no se que carajo esta haciendo mi maquina
<HoNgOuRu> me desespera!!!!!!!!
<Deckon> HoNgOuRu: tienes que crearlo
<HoNgOuRu> Deckon, ok, pero si ahora funciona sin crearlo, que me decis de eso?
<Deckon> que a lo mejor esta usando Xsession
<Deckon> o te creo un archivo .desktop
<HoNgOuRu> Xsession tampoco lo tengo creado
<cyberplop> gelarti: tengo una mala noticia https://bugs.launchpad.net/pinta/+bug/728426 no tiene soporte
<HoNgOuRu> a ver...eso puede ser
<m4v> riveryk: espero que hayas tenido suerte...
<riveryk> volvi de nuevo es que hoy a sido un dia movido
<HoNgOuRu> Deckon en mi carpeta home no hay ningun .desktop
<riveryk> pero no aun no he podido
<riveryk> me sigue saliendo dpkg: aviso: analizando archivo «/var/lib/dpkg/status» cerca de la línea 52916 paquete «fing»:
<riveryk>  falta architecture
<m4v> riveryk: con ninguno de los backups funcionó?
<gelarti> cyberplop ok lo que edite en pinta lo tendre que guardar y abrir desde gnu paint y desde alli imprimirlo si no hay otra mejor opcion
<Deckon> HoNgOuRu: en /usr/share/xsessions/
<HoNgOuRu> Deckon, dejame ver....
<riveryk> dejame intento con todos
<HoNgOuRu> ok Deckon por el momento con eso me basta, voy a investigar
<HoNgOuRu> creare un .desktop de mi archivo compilado y veo
<HoNgOuRu> gracias
<Deckon> suerte
<HoNgOuRu> gracias
<m4v> riveryk: el problema es que el status del dpkg es un archivo importante del manejador de paquetes, y no se puede volver a generar. Si no ten sirven los backups habrá que ver de corregirlo a mano, que me imagino no sería sencillo.
<riveryk> dejame ver con el 3 se hace como otro procedimiento
<riveryk> esperemos que la piense y ejecute
<riveryk> m4v, le di sudo gzip -dc /var/backups/dpkg.status.3.gz | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/status y le di el password y se quedo pensando
<m4v> riveryk: sigue pensando? el comando está bien.
<m4v> ah puede ser que sea tema del sudo
<m4v> riveryk: hacé esto
<riveryk> si sigue pensando
<m4v> riveryk: cancelalo con ctrl+c varias veces,
<riveryk> ajam listo
<m4v> riveryk: « sudo -s » y ahí vas a estar como root, luego « gzip -dc /var/backups/dpkg.status.3.gz > /var/lib/dpkg/status »
<riveryk> ya lo hice y no me sale nada me sale de una la linea de comienzo
<m4v> no tendría que salir nada, si ya lo hiciste prueba con apt-get update
<riveryk> ok ya le hice el update, que sigue?
<m4v> riveryk: si no hubo error en el update es que salió bien
<m4v> dpkg -a --configure no tira más el error ese?
<riveryk> ok en el momento esta descargando
<m4v> entonces ya debe estar bien :)
<riveryk> apenas termine le doy el otro y te confirmo... gracias
<Zentaur> hola canal
<Zentaur> tengo un problema al instala la 12.04
<Zentaur> todo instala pro despues no arranca. no encuentra el disco id0 o algo asi
<Zentaur> como si no hubiese cargado de arranque. he probado a instalarlo en sda y tambien en /boot, pero nada
<Zentaur> tengo dos discos: sda (/boot, swap, /, /home) y sdb (todo en ext 4 para datos). alguna recomendación?
<m4v> Zentaur: iniciar en un livecd, hacer un chroot con tus particiones, y ejecutar update-grub para volver a generar el grub.cfg
<Zentaur> y como hago eso? soy algo novato
<Zentaur> es normal qu esto pase?
<Zentaur> tampoco pude instalar por las buenas. lo hice mediante la instalacion en la sesion live
<fosco_> Zentaur: no, no es normal que pase eso, yo he hecho actualizaciones e instalaciones limpieas y en todos los casos ha ido bien
<Zentaur> serácosa de mi máquina?
<Zentaur> voy a probar a reinstalar ahora
<riveryk> m4v, ya termino el update le di de nuevo el dpkg -a --configure y me sale.... dpkg: aviso: analizando archivo «/var/lib/dpkg/status» cerca de la línea 52916 paquete «fing»:
<riveryk>  falta architecture
<Zentaur> que me recomendais? pongo el bootloader en sda o en /boot?
<m4v> riveryk: podés ejecuar "ls -l /var/backups/dpkg* " y pasarlo con un paste?
<riveryk> m4v, http://paste.ubuntu.com/958304/
<m4v> Zentaur: eeh, creo que eso va en sda, lo que va en boot son las imagenes que se usan para bootear
<Zentaur> ok
<m4v> riveryk: bueno, prueba de nuevo pero con el backup 4
<Zentaur> voy a probar :)
<m4v> Zentaur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<riveryk> gzip -dc /var/backups/dpkg.status.4.gz > /var/lib/dpkg/status ????
<m4v> si, mientras estás como root
<carnau> ¿Qué paquete es el de la máquina virtual de java para firefox?
<m4v> riveryk: "sudo -s" para loguearte como root
<riveryk> si ya estoy como root
<riveryk> listo ya le di con el 4
<riveryk> y no paso nada
<m4v> dpkg --configure -a
<riveryk> dpkg: aviso: analizando archivo «/var/lib/dpkg/status» cerca de la línea 52883 paquete «fing»:
<riveryk>  falta architecture
<riveryk> :(
<m4v> estas con este problema desde algún tiempo... ese backup es de hace 2 semans
<riveryk> mmm raro por que eso apenas me salio hoy que actualice a ubuntu 12.04... quiza sea por que me gusta trabjar en gnome en vez de unity
<Zentaur> las opciones por defecto me dicen que instale el bootloadeer en sdb.
<m4v> riveryk: hoy actualizaste a 12.04?
<riveryk> sip
<m4v> dejá entonces, capaz que por eso los backups no sirven, son del release anterior
<riveryk> entonces que puedo hacer?
<m4v> riveryk: encontré esto, « dpkg --clear-avail && apt-get update »
<m4v> mientras estas como root
<riveryk> m4v, esto me salioal temrinar
<riveryk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/958332/
<m4v> riveryk: saca todos los repositorios que no sean de ubuntu
<riveryk> m4v, y como hago eso??
<Zentaur> dejo el bootloader en sdb?
<m4v> riveryk: desde orígenes de software?
<m4v> riveryk: como los pusiste en primer lugar?
<riveryk> no lo se yo con eso no me meto
<riveryk> m4v, y como se cuales son o no de ubuntu?
<Zentaur> y el orden de particiones importa? yo lo tengo asi: /boot, swap, /, /home
<m4v> Zentaur: para grub, tienes que montar / /boot /dev /proc y no se que otra más de /dev
<m4v> riveryk: las que no son de ubuntu.com
<Zentaur> solo voy a tener ubuntu
<Zentaur> proc y dev tambien?
<riveryk> m4v: pero en donde veo eso.. otro sofware??
<m4v> riveryk: orígenes del software dije, algo así se llama el programa
<Zentaur> y pensar que antes solo tenia / y todo me iba sobre ruedas...
<riveryk> si ya lo estoy corriendo
<riveryk> y me aparecen unas pestañitas
<Zentaur> pero importa el orden?
<riveryk> cuales quito?
<m4v> Zentaur: nose, podés montar /boot sin montar / primero?
<Zentaur> sin duda eso si
<Zentaur> bueno, gracias. A ver como funciona esto
<riveryk> m4v: aun no se cuales quitar o como los quito
<m4v> yo ya me tengo que ir, lo siento.
<riveryk> y para acabar de ajstar me dice que se cerro inesperadamente por
<selina2> holas
<obelich> bunas tardes
<obelich> preguntilla como hago para copiar lo de un directorio con todos sus subdirectorios incluyendo los ocultos
<obelich> ya le intente con cp * -R ../directoriodestino pero no me copio los ocultos :(
<init> cp -r ./ ../directorio ?
<obelich> init, oks intentnado gracias :)
<init> :D
<obelich> domo arigatou
<urullika> quetal amgios
<urullika> estoy tomando un curso de c++
<urullika> y me piden este ejemplo a ver quien me da una guia o una pequeña explicacion pues no tengo ni idea como empezar
<urullika> la pregunta es la siguiente
<urullika> Defina una función llamada convertir acepta una carácter y devuelve un carácter.
<m4v> urullika: este canal es sobre Ubuntu, no programación C
<urullika> me dijeron aqui sabian
<m4v> ¿quién?
<urullika> nose
<urullika> talve lo lei en algun lugar
<urullika> eso no impoprta si no se puede pues nada voy abuscar
<m4v> fijate el topic del canal, soporte de Ubuntu. Sobre C tenés ##C
<urullika> gracias
<urullika> #c++-es
<m4v> urullika: no hay canales de C en español.
<urullika> mm y ahora?
<m4v> y ahora que?
<urullika> por aca encontre este #c++-es
<urullika> pero parece un irc fantasma
<Goku> urullika: si en freenode no hay canales de C en español prueba en otras redes, no estoy seguro del hispano porque allí más que nada son canales sociales, pero podrías probar
<m4v> por eso te dije que no hay canales en español. Si quires ayuda en IRC sobre C. Tieens que hablar en inglés
<m4v> urullika: y ya suficiente sobre este tema. Este canal es para soporte de Ubuntu.
<urullika> pues tu eres el que sigue en el tema al parecer
<urullika> yo estoy pensando que hacer
<m4v> bueno, hazlo en el canal de charla, #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ZXU1> hola que tal
<ZXU1> disculpen hay algun programa de linux
<ZXU1> que sirva como el hacha
<ZXU1> es decir que sirva para unir programas cortados
<ZXU1> y pegarlos
<init> split?
<ZXU1> split?
<ZXU1> sirve para eso?
<ZXU1> o como funciona
<init> es un programa por terminal
<ZXU1> ajam
<ZXU1> el problema es que aun no me guio muy bien de como usar la terminal
<ZXU1> soy apenas un nov en linux
<m4v> split para cortar, y cat para unir
<ZXU1> ohh pero ya estan en ubunto o tengo que instalarlos
<m4v> ya están, para unir archivos con cat usas "cat archivo1 archivo2 > archivo.completo"
<init> http://ss64.com/bash/split.html -- http://kb.iu.edu/data/afar.html -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Split_%28Unix%29 ?
<m4v> para dividir usa split
<m4v> !man split
<kubot> split | Output fixed-size pieces of INPUT to PREFIXaa, PREFIXab, ...; defaultsize is 1000 lines, and default PREFIX is ‘x’. | Prueba « man split » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/split.1.html
<ZXU1> ajam y para unir cat
<ZXU1> si porque osea busco unir un archivo en mp4
<ZXU1> que esta dividido en dos partes
<m4v> ZXU1: leé lo que te dije anteriormente
<ZXU1> ajam de hecho lo ando leyendo
<m4v> ZXU1: no, porque acabo de explicarte como usar cat.
<ZXU1> ja de hecho
<ZXU1> ahi lo pruebo
<ZXU1> ohhhhhhh tremendo tremendo gracias por la info
<ZXU1> parece que ya esta
<ZXU1> bueno me retiro solo pasaba para preguntar eso que me tenia en duda y nuevamente gracias a los que me brindarion la informacion
<ZXU1> chao
 * Gosset_Inofensiu está ya más tranquilo teniendo Ubuntu 12.04 con Gnome-Classic instalado 
<kidoARG> hola mundo !
 * cousteau se cambia el nick a "mundo" y saluda a kidoARG 
<dzup> hey cousteau
<cousteau> o/
<dzup> saludos
<cousteau> adivina lo que he encontrado haciendo limpieza...  "BoredNoMore 0.0.1BETA"
<dzup> lol
<dzup> viendo el codigo la otra vez y que feo esta jaja
<kidoARG> hola gente, alguien me puede dar una mano con un problema que estoy teniendo ?
<dzup> kidoARG: explicando quizas
<kidoARG> dzup: procedo entonces: tengo una ati 5670 y un monitor samsung syncmaster 2233sn plus y ubuntu no me reconoce las resoluciones nativas
<kidoARG> anteriormente usando el driver libre lo habia arreglado agregando el modo a mano con xrandr
<kidoARG> pero ahora estoy ocn el driver privativo x temas de rendimiento, y el xrandr no me funciona
<kidoARG> probe toqueteando el xorg.conf en /etc/X11 pero no anduvo, soy medio novato, no tngo mucha idea asi q capaz q lo hice mal
<dzup> ni idea, lo siento
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo tengo una ati radeon hd5450 espero que no me de problemas con 12.04
<kidoARG> Gosset_Inofensiu: que distro usas? y q resolucion tenes actualmente y con q monitor?
<lancelot> y no probaron bajando el driver de la pagina oficial de ati? si no me equivoco esta en "*.sh"
<lancelot> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno actualmente ubuntu 10.10, maxima resolucion con lg ..
<Gosset_Inofensiu> 2180.768
<kidoARG> lancelot: esta en un .run pero tampoco, estoy usando un adaptador de dvi a vga creo q ese es el problema
<Gosset_Inofensiu> 1280x768 sorry
<kidoARG> Gosset_Inofensiu: y te reconoce el monitor? o dice desconocido? lo tenes conectado por dvi ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/03/how-to-install-ati-amd-catalyst-122.html
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no me reconoce el monitor
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es algo un poco chungo que me salió de chiripa
<Gosset_Inofensiu> kidoARG, ese enlace miratelo
<kidoARG> lo mas raro es que la primera vez q bootie el 12.04 me reconocio el monitor y las resoluciones, todo solo, pero dsp no lo hizo mas ! jaaj
<kidoARG> rarisiimo muy raro
<kidoARG> Gosset_Inofensiu: ahi lo estoy viendo
<kidoARG> voy a probar eso, actualmente estoy usando el del  repo de ubuntu
<kidoARG> q desconozco q version es,
<kidoARG> Gosset_inofensiu: muchas gracias, si me funciona te ganas mi respeto+10
<Gosset_Inofensiu> aunque ese instalaa la versio 12, y veo que en la pag oficial ya ha salido la 14
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sustituye 12 por 14 en todos los comandos
<kidoARG> ok, aunq me parece q los drivers mas nuevos
<kidoARG> tienen problemas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno prueba con esa pagina entonces
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es lo que hare yo en un rato
<kidoARG> jaja, yo tmabien :P, xq me anda todo genial pero la resolucion maxima q aparece es 1600x1200
<kidoARG> y la maxima d mi monitor deberia ser 1920x1080
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si tb me paso hace tiempo al instalar 10.10
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tienes que tener un portatil al lado para mirar los tutoriales
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y trabajar en linea de comandos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide tienes varias alternativas tb
<Gosset_Inofensiu> kidoARG, ya contarás
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a mí un problema que me ocurre en 10.10 con la ati radeon 5450 es que al maximizar videos de youtube o otros embedados en web se me entrecortan los videos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> espero que esto no me ocurra tb en 12.04
<kidoARG> ah ni idea
<kidoARG> bueno voy a probar eso
<kidoARG> en un ratito vuelvo y te cuento q paso
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok
<kidoARG> Gosset_Inofensiu: instale esos drivers y esta peor, xq sigue sin detectar las resoluciones nativas y no tengo efectos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> :((
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-01
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no sé yo tengo monitor lg
<cyberplop> Gosset_Inofensiu: que bonito!!! y tiene buena resolucion?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> m2380d
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si no esta mal
<cyberplop> Gosset_Inofensiu: pero le puesde ver los granos a las Actrizes??
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lo que me ahora con lo que me cuenta kidoARG no sé si en 12.04 me joderá
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no, puedo ver los tuyos solo
<cyberplop> Gosset_Inofensiu: jejejeje!!! bueno que problema tienes?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> los del culo eh
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<cyberplop> XDDDD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> nada, con kidoARG aquí peleandonos con la grafica de ati radeon
<Gosset_Inofensiu> desde hace años que existen problemas con ati y ubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> con windows ningun problema pero con linux...........
<cyberplop> Gosset_Inofensiu: ha siempre problemas.... aunque uno diga que nop
<Gosset_Inofensiu> suerte de gente que ha implementado parches para poder correr bajo linux esas graficas
<cyberplop> Gosset_Inofensiu: conectaste la pantalla al pc?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> cyberplop, de momento estoy haciendo backups antes de instalarlo, el problema lo tiene ahora mismo kidoARG
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo lo intentare mas tarde o mañana
<cyberplop> Gosset_Inofensiu: mmm como quieras... pero recuerda que aqui ahi alguien pa' ayudar :)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo es que tengo que hacer una instalacion limpia y estoy haciendo backup de todo en otro PC
<kidoARG> cyberplop: a mi no me reconoce el monitor y no me da las resoluciones nativas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gracias igualente
<kidoARG> pero la primera vez q bootie live de un pendrive me reconocio todo, eso es lo raro
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero kidoARG a mi en 10.10 no me reconoce el monitor y si me da resoluciones nativas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si, son drivers algo caprichosos estos de ATI para linux
<cyberplop> ... bueno a los dos... suban de version a la 12.04 o a la 11.10
<kidoARG> cyberplop: es que estoy en ubuntu 12.04
<cyberplop> por que muchos de los errores de versiones atrasadas estan solucionados. Aprate Ubuntu trae por defecto un multi-pantalla
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en eso estamos amigos xD
<cyberplop> ..mmm lo deberia probar
<kidoARG> aclaro q estoy usando un adaptor de dvi a vga para poder conectarlo al monitor
<Gosset_Inofensiu> como diria aznar: estamos trabajando en ello (con acento mexicano)
<cyberplop> Gosset_Inofensiu: juajuajuajuaju
<cyberplop> !!!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> kidoARG, mejor prueba vga a vga
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a mi me funciono asi en 10.10
<kidoARG> si pudiera ya lo habria hecho
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y luego ya pude enchfarle HDMI
<kidoARG> no tiene salida vga la placa d video
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ostia
<cyberplop> Despues es revisar si la configuracion reconoce la ATI y depues es instalar los drives... lo siguiente es genar toda la configuracion
<cyberplop> Eso en teoria!!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> kidoARG, desistanala todo con un purge y vuelve a empezar
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me refiero a los drivers
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero qué PC tienes que no tenga salida VGA?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<kidoARG> tiene salida dvi, hdmi y display port esta placa d video
<kidoARG> ati 5670 1gb ddr5
<cyberplop> Gosset_Inofensiu: mira mi experiencia siempre han sido con los drivres de nvidia, dado que tengo portatiles. En el app por defecto trae una cosa para configurar otras pantallas... supongo que lo traera el soft de ATI
<kidoARG> y mi monitor solo tiene vga
<Gosset_Inofensiu> joer
<Gosset_Inofensiu> cualquier tarjeta de video deberia llevar vga!
<cyberplop> Gosset_Inofensiu: voy a probar el multipantalla!!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> cyberplop, no se pq me decante por ati radeon
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no se cual es mejor para linux en fin
<Deckon> Gosset_Inofensiu: tanto ati como nvidia tienen sus pros y contras
<Deckon> de modelo a modelo varia mucho la cosa
<HoNgOuRu> init, estas?
<init> yep
<HoNgOuRu> todo bien?
<init> sip, pasa algo? :P
<HoNgOuRu> na,....si y no...
<HoNgOuRu> tengo 2 problemas pero ta, no te preocupes siempre me ayudas...
<init> tira !
<HoNgOuRu> jaja, tengo el mismo problema ese
<HoNgOuRu> que no me deja iniciar la sesion
<HoNgOuRu> pero por LXDE si
<factor_> hola a todos
<HoNgOuRu> si borraba .Xauthority creo que marchaba
<HoNgOuRu> factor_, hola
<factor_> bien gracias
<init> buenas factor_
<factor_> tengo un problemita me puedes hechar una mano
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<init> HoNgOuRu: entendi a medias. osea, solo pasa desde gnome? o es que algo pasa/no pasa desde lxde? :P
<factor_> ubuntu no me detecta el lector micro sd . tengo ubuntu 12.0 lts
<HoNgOuRu> mira, agregue al $PATH /usr/share/xsessions/ y luego alt+F7 vuelvo a lightgdm y por LXDE entro bien
<Deckon> factor_: marca de la lectora?
<factor_> pro car reader tech
<init> mmm, no entendi? :/
<init> osea, el PATH donde?
<ZXU1> hola buenas hace rato preguntaba para unir unos archivos por medio de una terminal por el comando cat pero me avento error
<ZXU1> mi pregunta es como selecciono la carpeta en donde se encuentra el archivo e ir trabajando en el
<ZXU1> es decir para poder unir los archivos
<ZXU1> por medio del cat claro
<cousteau> cd
<cousteau> cd directorio
<cousteau> o si no, usa rutas absolutas
<init> lol
<cousteau> cat directorio1/archivo1 directorio2/archivo2 > directorio3/resultado
<init> eso no es absoluto ..
<init> es relativo al directorio donde esta tambien
<init> cat /directorio/uno/archivo1 /directorio/dos/archivo2 > /directorio/final/resultado (?
<cousteau> init, bla bla bla!  yo me entiendo!
<init> X
<init> D
<killer> hola
<killer> hay alguien?
<joseluis64> hola, se me ha colgado libreoffice writer
<[|HuGO|]> Estoy en un livecd necesito respaldar lo que hay en el disco duro pero me monta todo lo que hay en modo lectura osea no puedo copiar nada, hay alguna forma de darle permiso a todo lo que hay en el disco duro a la vez sin estar dando permisos directorio por directorio?
<lancelot> hi!
<ulises> no puedo ver videos online con mozilla en xubuntu, alguien puede orientarme
<lancelot> videos flash?
<ulises> si, youtube, por ejemplo
<ulises> actualize a la nueva version de xubuntu y desde entonces esta presente el fallo
<ulises> he desinstalado los plugins y los he vuelto a instalar y presente ese error
<[|HuGO|]> Estoy en un livecd necesito respaldar lo que hay en el disco duro pero me monta todo lo que hay en modo lectura osea no puedo copiar nada, hay alguna forma de darle permiso a todo lo que hay en el disco duro a la vez sin estar dando permisos directorio por directorio?
<jhoiver> Como activo los botones de las ventanas ?
<RYDeN2> gente, a todos los que tengan placas de video ATI les recomiendo el nuevo catalyst 12.4
<RYDeN2> por fin puedo correr unity con los efectos compiz sin inconvenientes
<RYDeN2> quería compartirlo tan solo
<itxshell> gracias RYDeN2
<RYDeN2> de nada, era algo q hace mucho tiempo los usuarios ATI estabamos esperando jejejeje
<RYDeN2> será privativo, todo lo que quieran, pero lo bueno es que ttodos los meses lo están actualizando
<RYDeN2> y comparando la versión de hoy con la no se, de hace un año atras...
<RYDeN2> diferencia hay muchisima, y siempre el rendimiento va en incremento
<itxshell> si a mi me dio algunos problemas mi placa de video
<RYDeN2> cual tenes?
<itxshell> interesante que lo comente en sala
<itxshell> ahora una Gforce
<itxshell> por los problemas que me daba ATI
<RYDeN2> si, yo estuve a punto de cambiarla, sucede que me daba mucha pena porque es una de gama alta
<RYDeN2> y tener semejante placa para que funcione mal x problemas de controladores es muy frustrante
<itxshell> si
<itxshell> yo la cambie por que es cosa de trabajo no tenia tiempo
<itxshell> pero alli la tengo aun
<itxshell> solo es de instalarla de nuevo
<itxshell> gracias de nuevo por la informacion
<itxshell> :)
<RYDeN2> de nada, saludos!!!
<fosco_> buenas
<RYDeN2> buenas fosco_
<fernando_> alguien por aqui? necesito saber donde esta la configuracion de los wallpapers en mi session
<fosco_> se guarda en el registro de gnome
<fosco_> en dconf
<fernando_> gracias fosco_ ..dejame ver
<fernando_> donde esta dconf? en mi home folder?
<fosco_> dconf no es un archivo
<fosco_> abre un terminal y escribe dconf-editor
<fernando_> ese comando  no existe
<fernando_> al menos no lo tengo instalado
<fernando_> y no tengo internet si no puedo logearme
<fernando_> pero donde esta el archivo?
<fosco_> no es ningun archivo
<fosco_> es el registro de gnome
<fernando_> great
<fernando_> y como lo modifico? sin el dconf-editor
<zk_> hola buenass
<init> hola
<zk_> alguien save como instalo una tarjeta de TV
<zk_> he encontrado esto    http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/faq/support_faq_hvr1600.html#3a
<Stoneangel> hola a todos
<Stoneangel> alguien sabe como recuperar el reloj en ubuntu 12?
<Stoneangel> por mas que lo busco no encuentro como :-/
<mimecar> suele estar en la barra superior de unity
<Stoneangel> normalmente si, pero al actualizar de 11.10 a 12.04 desapareció
<Stoneangel> y por mas que he tratado de recuperarlo no lo he logrado
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<Stoneangel> no hay otra manera? la verdad es que me parece un desperdicio andar creando usuarios cuando soy el único que utiliza la laptop
<mimecar> si no sale el reloj tendrás que reiniciar la configuración de unity
<mimecar> crear un usuario es la forma más rápida
<mimecar> si no lo quieres hacer, tendrás que buscar la carpeta de configuración de unity
<Stoneangel> ok, probaré a ver que tal
<Stoneangel> ya regreso
<Zentaur> hola
<Zentaur> alguie ha tenido problemas instalando 12.04?
<Deckon> problemas como que?
<Zentaur> solo me funciona la instalacion si lo hago desde una live session con el cd
<Zentaur> pero al terminar de copiar archivos y meter datos de usuario sal del instalador y adios
<Deckon> se te reinicia la maquina?
<Zentaur> se queda el raton con el reloj
<Zentaur> no
<Deckon> revisaste la suma de la iso?
<Zentaur> probé en otra máquina con virtualvox y le instalacion debería de seguir, de hecho con virtualbox funciono
<Zentaur> si, el cd esta ok
<Zentaur> creo q a ubuntu no le gusta mi maquina vieja y eso que siempre he tenido linux en ella
<Zentaur> he leido en la web oficial que hay un instalador en modo texto
<Zentaur> deberia probarlo?
<Deckon>  que hardware tienes?
<Zentaur> nvidia 5200 fx, 1 gb ram, sda 80gb, sdb 160 gb, placa asrock (no recuerdo modelo), dvd lg
<Zentaur> procesador semprom 2200+ (32 bit)
<Zentaur> he buscado info por todas partes pero no encuentro nada excepto lo de instalar desde la live session si la principal falla
<Deckon> Zentaur: pues si tu problema es por la potencia del hardware es posible que la instalacion alternativa sea una solucion
<Zentaur> probaré pero la live session va bien
<Zentaur> bueno, voy a ver. Muchas gracias Deckon :)
<Deckon> suerte
<Zentaur> Da gusto poder slucionar problemas asi no como mordorsoft y su win2 :)
<Deckon> Zentaur: mas o menos a que altura de la instalacion se detiene?
<Deckon> a mi se me detiene casi al final de la instalacion y hay se queda un buen rrato
<Zentaur> cunando deberian empezar a salir las diapositivas con novedades de ubuntu
<Zentaur> pues esa parte ya no me sale
<Deckon> ya
<factor_> hola a todos
<Chelo91> hola
<factor_> ubuntu no me detecta el lector micrio sd. marca del lector pro. card reader tech. vercion ubuntu 12.04 lts. quien pruede ayudarme gracias
<mimecar> la tarjeta funciona?
<factor_> antes tenia indows 7 y funcionaba bien
<factor_> windows perdon
<mimecar> hace cuando tiempo la probastes?
<Stoneangel> mimecar ya pude recuperar el reloj en el panel superior de mi ubuntu 12, sucede que ahora el reloj es un paquete llamado clock y se había desistalado en la actualización de 11.10 a 12.04
<mimecar> Stoneangel: ok
<factor_> hace bastante
<mimecar> factor_: ayudaría saber que esa tarjeta funciona bien en estos momentos
<Stoneangel> ahora sigo con otros problemas menos graves, no me funciona ningún cambiador de wallpapers ni el cambiador de imagen del lightdm
<mimecar> Stoneangel: instala el metapaquete ubuntu-desktop
<factor_> yo estoy seguro que funciona vuelvo a repetir antes de que me cambiara a ubuntu funcionaba perfectamente tenia instaldo window xp y windows 7 y nen los dos funcionaba
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> abre una consola y usa el comando, tail -f /var/log/message
<mimecar> mete y extrae la tarjeta
<Stoneangel> mimecar pero al instalar ese metapaquete se instalan otros paquetes que para mi son innecesarios como gwibber, empathy,  entre muchos otros
<mimecar> Stoneangel: si
<mimecar> pero si antes te faltaba el reloj
<mimecar> te pueden faltar más cosas
<factor_> me sale este mensaje :tail: no se puede abrir «/var/log/message» para lectura: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<Sapote> hola gente
<mimecar> añade una s al nombre del archivo
<Stoneangel> estaba revisando los paquetes adicionales que me pide para instalar el metapaquete y son gwuibber, empathy, ubuntuone, bluetooth y rthymthbox y ninguno de esos programas me interesa
<Deckon> Stoneangel: los puedes eliminar luego
<mineez> Hola, es del todo necesario actualizar a una nueva version de ubuntu si la actual te va muy bien y auque esta se quedara sin soporte seria del todo necesario por ello actualizar a la nueva version mantenida , tengo la actual distro de ubuntu muy perfeccionada en configuraciones y software novedoso y no quisiero que todo ello se fuera al traste
<Stoneangel> Deckon pero  cuando los intento eliminar me dice que debe eliminar tambien el ubuntu-desktop
<Deckon> mineez: no es necesario updatear
<HoNgOuRu> hola, cual es la diferencia de instalar lubuntu-desktop a solo instalar LXDE ?
<Deckon> el problema es que te quedas sin actualizasiones de seguridad
<Deckon> Stoneangel: yo en ubuntu12 los elimine sin problemas
<mineez> aun que mi distro lts old se quedara sin soporte
<Deckon> Stoneangel: estas usando aptitude?
<mineez> *aunque...
<Deckon> mineez: la distro es funcional pero te quedas sin seguridad, si hay un bug este no se corrige
<Deckon> HoNgOuRu: ninguna
<Deckon> *buntu son ubuntu solo que con entornos diferentes
<HoNgOuRu> Deckon, como?
<HoNgOuRu> y ldxe-core ?
<Nex4> si
<HoNgOuRu> que diferencia hay?
<Deckon> lubuntu, kubuntu, loqueseauntu son ubuntu pero con otro entorno
<Nex4> hay diferencias, basicamente lubuntu-desktop instala lxde y apps "mas adecuadas"
<Deckon> ha bueno pero nada que un apt-get no puede solucionar
<HoNgOuRu> Deckon, quiero sacar todo
<HoNgOuRu> e instalar lxde
<HoNgOuRu> 12.04
<Deckon> si
<Deckon> esta bien, lo puedes hacer
<HoNgOuRu> en psychocats me fije como hacerlo
<HoNgOuRu> voy a remover mi usuario e instalar todo de 0
<HoNgOuRu> (sin reinstalar linux)
<Stoneangel> Deckon estoy usando synaptic
<HoNgOuRu> Deckon, quiero quitar todas las configuraciones de inicio de sesion, e iniciar de 0
<Deckon> Stoneangel: pues ni idea, yo si los pude quitar sin problemas
<HoNgOuRu> sin gestor de ventanas, luego correr lxde
<HoNgOuRu> o instalar lubuntu-desktop
<Deckon> HoNgOuRu: si esta bien, no debes de tener problemas, asi es como funciona linux
<Stoneangel> voy a probar desde la terminal a ver que pasa
<HoNgOuRu> Deckon, la razon es que no puedo iniciar correctamente sesion, he cambiado los permisos de los archivos de mi home a 755 y la verdad es que cague todo
<Deckon> el modelo de ubuntu a hecho creer que se neceita otra distro para tener otro entorno pero no, tu puedes tener los entornos y la cantidad que tu quieras perfectamente funcional
<mimecar> HoNgOuRu: no es lo mismo cambiar los permisos
<mimecar> a que tu usuario sea el dueño de la home
<HoNgOuRu> quiero hacerme un nuevo usuario, y despues correr sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop desde la consola
<HoNgOuRu> mimecar, ya se, pero me di cuenta despues
<HoNgOuRu> :)
<mimecar> en estos momentos si tienes archivos como root ese comando no hará nada
<HoNgOuRu> por suerte tengo buena conexion y queda todo en 5 minutos
<HoNgOuRu> odio unity y gnome-shell
<HoNgOuRu> los odio
<HoNgOuRu> es personal
<mimecar> quien te obliga a usarlos?
<HoNgOuRu> mimecar, instale y me venia con toda esa parafernalia, luego actualize a 12.04 y ahi comenzaron todos los problemas, sumale un mediocre conocimiento del sistema y tenes un sistema que da lastima
<HoNgOuRu> :)
<mimecar> si instalas ubuntu tienes los programas que vienen con ubuntu
<HoNgOuRu> puedo instalar solo lxde e ir poniendo los programas que yo quiera?
<HoNgOuRu> de 0 ?
<HoNgOuRu> seria con lxde-common?
<Nex4> a todo esto creo que con ubuntu minimal irias mas rapido
<mimecar> instalando el metapaquete de lubuntu
<HoNgOuRu> lubunti-minimal?
<HoNgOuRu> sin la i perdon, con una u
<mimecar> lubuntu-desktop
<HoNgOuRu> eso es el metapaquete?
<mimecar> si
<HoNgOuRu> que cara* es un metapaquete ?
<Guest17300> Deckon es posible actualizar el kernel de ubuntu desde una distro sin soporte para asi sin tener que actualizar  la distro sin soporte conseguir asi mas seguridad usando un kernel mantenido en una old distro de ubuntu sin soporte?
<mimecar> un paquete que instala paquetes
<mimecar> Guest17300: tu ubuntu 10.04 aún tiene soporte
<HoNgOuRu> ok, lubuntu-desktop, roger that!
<HoNgOuRu> voy a correr eso despues de hacer un sudo deluser --remove-home "usuario"
<mimecar> si no tienes actualizaciones, da igual que actualices el kernel, seguirás teniendo problemas
<HoNgOuRu> desde mi usuario que ya tengo en sudo
<mimecar> HoNgOuRu: has puesto bien los permisos de tu home?
<Guest17300> pero cuando no lo tenga que hago arriesgarme y que en el intento de actualizacion pierda todo lo realizado en mi old distro de ubuntu ?
<HoNgOuRu> mime, ahora me cree un usuario con.... sudo adduser -a -G nombredeusuario
<HoNgOuRu> creo el directorio bajo home de ese usuario, asumo que esta bien
<mimecar> Guest17300: dejar de usar la distribución
<HoNgOuRu> voy a loguearme desde ahi y correr sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<HoNgOuRu> mimecar, estoy viendo la guia de psychocats, dice sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal
<Deckon> Guest17300: compilando
<HoNgOuRu> esta bien?
<mimecar> Deckon: no está ese usuario
<mimecar> HoNgOuRu: pienso que te vas a complicar tu solo
<HoNgOuRu> mimecar,  por?
<mimecar> con instalar el metapaquete de lubuntu ya tienes todo
<HoNgOuRu> no quiero todo
<mimecar> todo lo necesario
<HoNgOuRu> quiero solo el entorno grafico y el software-center
<HoNgOuRu> yo se lo que necesito y la instalacion por defecto me da mucho mas de lo que pido.
<mimecar> no vas a usar ningún pgroama?
<mimecar> programa
<HoNgOuRu> pgroama?
<mimecar> qué disco duro tienes?
<HoNgOuRu> SATA
<mimecar> capacidad?
<HoNgOuRu> en total tengo 4 TB
<mimecar> y para ubuntu?
<HoNgOuRu> 70 GB
<HoNgOuRu> en la particion
<Deckon> HoNgOuRu: si queieres un sistema que no maneje metapaqeutes estan en la distro equivocada
<HoNgOuRu> pero no es ese el punto, no quiero programas al pedo
<mimecar> con ese espacio no tiene mucha importancia que instales paquetes sueltos
<HoNgOuRu> a ver, solo necesito, chrome eclipse, mysql, pidgin, y...... creo que nada mas
<mimecar> ok
<HoNgOuRu> por eso, me parece demasiado todo lo que trae ubuntu, el solo hecho de leer entre los menus para elegir los lanzadores que siempre uso me da por el forr* .... :)
<mimecar> ubuntu trae los paquetes para un usuario normal
<HoNgOuRu> es mas, estoy pensando en tambien ponerle monsterwm
<HoNgOuRu> mimecar, claro, pero quiero la instalacion mas pelada que se pueda lograr
<mimecar> si no los quieres, ubuntu-minimal y pones a mano todo lo que quieres
<HoNgOuRu> perfecto
<mimecar> aunque te instalará muchas cosas por dependencias
<HoNgOuRu> y lubuntu-minimal?
<mimecar> y acabarás casi igual
<HoNgOuRu> pero las dependencias son librerias me supongo
<HoNgOuRu> eso no me molesta
<mimecar> y programas
<HoNgOuRu> o decis que tambine instala programas
<HoNgOuRu> shit!
<HoNgOuRu> me parece que voy a tener que volver a gentoo
<mimecar> en gentoo también tienes dependencias
<HoNgOuRu> si
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<HoNgOuRu> pero ta, me compilaba lo que queria y fuera
<HoNgOuRu> cual me recomendas? archlinux ?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> esa distribución no firma los paquetes y eso es malo
<HoNgOuRu> no me molesta que me ponga programas gui de configuracion del sistema
<HoNgOuRu> lo que me embola es tener tantos programas que no uso
<HoNgOuRu> bueno, resumiendo, lubuntu-minimal? o lubuntu-desktop + ubuntu-minimal? o solo lubuntu-desktop?
<mimecar> lubuntu-minimal no creo que exista
<HoNgOuRu> jeje
<Damuru> hola gente muy buenos dias!!!
<Damuru> feliz dia del trabajador!!!
<mimecar> HoNgOuRu: para poner la versión mínima de ubuntu me parece que tendrás que formatear
<Damuru> bueno necesito hacerles una consulta!!!
<HoNgOuRu> si?
<HoNgOuRu> no se puede borrar todo desde apt-get?
<HoNgOuRu> conoces la pag psychocats?
<HoNgOuRu> (por si miraste el comando de remove que tiene)
<HoNgOuRu> FELIZ DIA A TODOS LOS QUE LABURAN,
<mimecar> no se el efecto de tu sistema si pasas a los paquetes mínimos
<HoNgOuRu> mimecar, me animo, como borro todo sin formatear?
<mimecar> sin que se rompa el sistema no lo se
<HoNgOuRu> tengo los scripts para hacer bolsa todo ya listos para correrlos desde consola en caso que se destruya el  mundo.
<Damuru> tengo problemas con los drivers de nvidia con el nuevo ubuntu 12.04 :(
<Colo_ar> mimecar: ahora si se pueden tener los paquetes firmados en arch
<mimecar> Colo_ar: ya se han animado a firmarlos en el repositorio?
<Damuru> me da problema de compiz con unity normal
<HoNgOuRu> ta, me voy a probar eso. destruyo todo y cualquier cosa formateo, vuelvo para dejar un RIP feedback
<HoNgOuRu> mimecar, Deckon gracias.
<Damuru> ahora estoy con unity en 2d y no me da problemas que solucion me recomiendan?
<mimecar> Damuru: has instalado compiz?
<HoNgOuRu> dije chau !
<Damuru> pues nop
<Damuru> no viene instalado?
<Damuru> por que en la version anterior no me daba ese problema
<mimecar> entonces como sabes que es un problema con compiz y unity?
<mimecar> te sale la opción de instalar los drivers privativos?
<Damuru> por que me dice compiz tiene un problema
<Damuru> y no me lo hace hasta que instalo los drivers de nvidia
<Damuru> me da 2 opciones y probe con ambas y en ambas me da el mismo problema
<Damuru> asi es y es lo que hice instalar los controladores
<Damuru> mimecar puse compiz en el centro de software y me dice que esta instalado
<Colo_ar> mimecar: si igual es opcional la manera de uso
<mimecar> Colo_ar: ok
<patt0n> ola kien me puede ayudar
<patt0n> como montar un disco duro de linux o otro so en ubuntu 12.04 modo a prueba de fallos
<Deckon> mount?
<patt0n> si
<patt0n> no me acuerdo como monbtarlo
<patt0n> lo que necesito es poder acceder a una particion
<patt0n> para poder copiar los drivers privativos de la tarjeta de video
<Deckon> con fdisk -l puedes saber cual es el nombre del disco y con mount lo montas
<Deckon> ejemplo: mount /dev/sda1
<Nex4> no, falta el punto de montaje :D
<patt0n> cual es ese
<patt0n> primero habria k crearlo con mkdir?
<Deckon> ho es verdad
<Deckon> patt0n: si
<patt0n> hay k poner ekl punto de montaje en dev o en media?
<Deckon> media
<FooFlyer> hola a todos, alguien puede ayudarme con mi tarjeta wireless?
<m4v> !pregunta FooFlyer
<kubot> FooFlyer: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<FooFlyer> ok
<FooFlyer> soy novato en linux y necesito instalar el driver de mi tarjeta Atheros ar928x
<FooFlyer> tarjeta wireless
<FooFlyer> trate instalrme madwifi pero me sale un error q desconozco
<FooFlyer> entr'e a la web de atheros y no veo ningun link de drivers
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<FooFlyer> estoy con la 12.04 precise pangolin
<mimecar> y no te detecta una tarjeta atheros?
<FooFlyer> lo raro es que a un inicio mi tarjeta funcionaba bien, pero la apague esta manana y al encenderla de nuevo no me detecta ninguna red
<FooFlyer> seg'un linux, es estado de mi tarjeta es "No disponible"
<FooFlyer> digo: segun ubuntu el estado de mi tarjeta es "no disponible"
<FooFlyer> y la opcion "Activar Inalambrico" de la barra superior  no est'a activada
<mimecar> apagastes la tarjeta o el ordenador?
<dylan66> es broadcom?
<FooFlyer> apagu'e la tarjeta de forma fisica, es decir, desde el switch incorporado que tiene la laptop
<FooFlyer> si quieres lo solucionamos en privado y te paso lo que me devuelve la terminal al ejecutar ciertos comandos
<mimecar> pon el resultado en pastebin
<FooFlyer> disuclpa soy mu nuevo, que es pastebin? pegar binario?
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<FooFlyer> ok, gracias y disculpa la ognorancia
<mimecar> no pasa nada
<FooFlyer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/960353/
<FooFlyer> esta aca http://paste.ubuntu.com/960353/
<mimecar> tienes el interruptor hardware encendido?
<FooFlyer> si,
<FooFlyer> de hecho creo q esa tarjeta tambien me proprociona bluetooth, el blutooth me funciona bien
<FooFlyer> esta encendido en este momento
<FooFlyer> ahora que veo, en la lista desplegable de la barra de arriba indica "la red inalambrica esta desactivada por el interruptor fisico"
<FooFlyer> pero no entiendo por q indica eso si esta encendida
<Deckon> FooFlyer: intenta reiniciar, tal vez no te la detecto el sistema
<FooFlyer> ok, volver'e
<Zentaur> hola
<FooFlyer> mimecar, la reiniciada no ha solucionado el problema
<Zentaur> estoy particionando con la 12.04 alternate
<Zentaur> acabo de crear /boot ero hay una opcion que pone "indicador de inicio"
<Zentaur> la activo?
<mimecar> FooFlyer: tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<FooFlyer> instal'e ubuntu el domingo con todas las actualizaciones
<FooFlyer> como hago una actualizada ahora?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<FooFlyer> ok
<HoNgOuRu> mimecar,
<HoNgOuRu> Deckon, desinstale todo, y ahora tengo lubuntu. muy bueno, justo lo que estaba buscando...
<Deckon> (Y)
<RYDeN2> es cierto que 12.04 cuenta con un buscador llamado google desktop? de ser así, com opuedo activarlo o verlo?
<Deckon> RYDeN2: buscalo en tus repos si no usa el poder de gugle
<RYDeN2> ya busque pero no lo encuentro
<RYDeN2> m parece q fue tan solo un rumor
<RYDeN2> q no lo chequearon
<inspira> ya esta!
<RYDeN2> y todos dieron x sentado q era una de las nuevas caracteristicas
<inspira> Hola a otod@s.
<Deckon> RYDeNdesde hace mucho puedes usar ese buscador en linux
<inspira> Instalé firefox 12, pero se instaló en ingles como cambio lo cambio a español?
<xangua> inspira: lo instalaste de dónde¿
<Deckon> inspira: lo instalaste desde repos?
<inspira> desde el centro de actualizacion
<Deckon> inspira: busca el paqeute de idiomas e instalalo
<xangua> inspira: entonces checa en la pestaña de complementos de firefox que tengas el soporte en español y/o desactiva el idioma inglés
<inspira> oka
<Deckon> RYDeN2: tu te referias a algo integrado en el dash o algo asi?
<RYDeN2> exacto
<RYDeN2> me parece q alguno lo escribio en un blog, y luego lo han repetido todos
<Deckon> RYDeN2: pues ni idea pero el google-desktop ha estado desde hace mucho es un motor de busquedas semanticas de google
<inspira> no tengo nada el de soporte...voy a buscar en paquete de idiomas
<RYDeN2> si eso lo se, entonces bueno, es algo infundado nomás jejejeje
<RYDeN2> los problemas de copy paste de los blogs =P
<Deckon> inspira: apt-cache search firefox
<inspira> ah oka, eso lo pongo en la consola no?
<Deckon> eso te regresara un lista, busca el paqeute de idio ma e instalas con apt-get install paquete
<Deckon> si
<inspira> firefox-locale-es - Spanish; Castilian language pack for Firefox
<Deckon> ese
<Deckon> instala con apt-get install firefox-loacle-es
<inspira> ah ok.. a ver
<Deckon> ese comando lo tienes que correr con sudo
<RYDeN2> me encanta sudo xq es como transpiro
<RYDeN2> fue malisimo el chiste perdón
<Deckon> :/
<inspira> mira lo que dice
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
<inspira> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<inspira> Creando árbol de dependencias
<inspira> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<inspira> firefox-locale-es ya está en su versión más reciente.
<inspira> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 4 no actualizados.
<Deckon> inspira: pues ya tienes instalado el paqeuete de idioma español
<Deckon> en unos minutos mas podras escribir
<shol> eso lo estas haciendo por consola, ahora ejecuta el gestor de actualizaciones y te van a salir esas 4 no actualizadas
<Deckon> inspira: ya puedes escribir
<Deckon> es que no puedes copiar demasiadas lineas en el canal, cuando sea eso usa servicios como pastebin
<inspira> Ah ok, Perdon por lo de anterior,
<inspira> lo lamento.
<Deckon> no pasa nada
<inspira> Bueno, el gestor de actualizaciones está vacío.
<inspira> ya no hay nada que actualizar
<Deckon> inspira: reinicia firefox y ve si aplica el cambio de idioma
<inspira> voy a reiniciar la maquina...regreso
<xangua> o_O
<[|HuGO|]> lol
<Deckon> no hera a lo que me referia....
<inspira> No dio efecto
<xangua> inspira: ve al gestor de complementos de firefox y checa si tienes el idioma español instalado y/o desactiva el idioma inglés si hace falta
<inspira> en este caso es el Add-ons Manger
<inspira> no,
<inspira> ni español no ingles
<Deckon> raro
<Vero2> hola todos, acabo de grabar en un DVD Ubuntu 12.04 pero no arrancaba desde la lectora(está configurada para primer arranque) entonces me preguntó si quería verlo con el Gestor de Archivadores. Le dije sí y me salió esta leyenda:  E: El subproceso gpgv devolvió un código de error (1)
<Vero2> W: Signature verification failed for: /media/Ubuntu 12.04 LTS i386/dists/precise/Release.gpg .  A alguien le pasó lo mismo? Qué se puede hacer?
<Deckon> inspira: has sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<inspira> ok
<Deckon> si no hase nad has un sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cousteau> Vero2, cómo grabaste el DVD?
<Vero2> cousteau:  sik
<Vero2> digo si
<cousteau> "quemaste" la ISO directamente o grabaste un CD de datos usando la ISO como único archivo?
<cousteau> er, perdón, eso no es...
<Vero2> cousteau: primero se grabó como siempre en la computadora y despues lo quemé con 3kb
<cousteau> dices que no arranca desde el ordenador?  (con el ordenador apagado, arrancando desde cd)
<Deckon> Vero2: revia
<Deckon> perdon * revisaste el md5sum?
 * cousteau hace un chiste tipo "3 KB es muy poco espacio!  Necesita por lo menos 700 MB!"
<Vero2> cousteau: arrancando la computadora, no arranca desde la lectora
<inspira> ups
<inspira> ya está
<inspira> bueno
<Deckon> Vero2: revisaste el md5sum?
<inspira> instalé
<cousteau> bien, revisa el MD5 del iso y del dvd
<inspira> el " xpi "
<inspira> jijij
<inspira> no se que es eso
<[|HuGO|]> Vero2, si no te reconoce el CD, CAPA 8
<[|HuGO|]> configura bien tu bios
<Vero2> Deckon cuando grabé le indiqué verificar y dijo que estaba todo ok
<cousteau> md5sum Descargas/dondesea/ubuntu_12.04_desktop_i386.iso   (o la ruta que sea)
<shol> Hola, algien sabe como pongo el indicador del clima en ubuntu 12.04?
<inspira> gracias Deckon
<Deckon> Vero2: la revicion del disco comprueba si se quemo bien la imagen pero si la imagen esta corrupta de nada sirve
<Deckon> de nada inspira
<Vero2> Deckon la imagen se grabó directamente de Ubuntu.com
<cousteau> luego puedes hacer   md5sum /dev/cdrom   o como sea la ruta del dispositivo de cd/dvd
<cousteau> Vero2, igual, puede haber errores de descarga
<Vero2> que lío
<Vero2> HuGO mi BIOS está bien configurado
<jcarlos_> buenas a todos
<jcarlos_> Alguien por aquí ha tenido problemas para entrar a Facebook y hotmail??
<Deckon> no uso ninguno :P
<Vero2> cousteau:  ok trataré de hacer lo que mi dices. Luego comento. Gracias.
<jcarlos_> Por alguna razón no puedo entrar a facebook, y el mensajero no se conecta a mi cuenta de hotmail
<jcarlos_> A alguien le ha pasado??
<cousteau> hmmm
<cousteau> no
<cousteau> tienes buena conexión?  torrents o algo en marcha?
<Vero2> cousteau acabo de ver las propiedades de la descarga y dice:  ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.part. Qué significa part?
<cousteau> que no ha terminado de descargarse...
<Vero2> que se descargó parte? y eso? Yo no cerré la descarga antes de tiempo
<xangua> (12:58:34) inspira: ni español no ingles - suena a que el firefox que estás usando No es del repositorio
<Vero2> me pasé hora y media descargando
<xangua> Vero2: lo mejor es usar torrent
<cousteau> cuando quieres guardar un archivo "noseque.iso", el archivo "noseque.iso" que se crea está en blanco, el archivo real se guarda como "noseque.iso.part".  Cuando ha terminado la descarga, se copia a "noseque.iso"
<Vero2> xangua traté pero quedó colgado
<cousteau> Vero2, puedes usar zsync para bajar lo que falte
<xangua> shol: sudo apt-get install indicator-weather
<inspira> xangua:
<inspira> si
<inspira> bueno, esque esta maquina tiene linuxmint
<cousteau> (no sé cómo se usa...  básicamente es para "sincronizar" un archivo con un servidor, bajando sólo los trozos que falten)
<inspira> segun me dijeron que es como ubuntu
<cousteau> inspira, pues no lo es
<cousteau> tiene repositorios diferentes
<cousteau> algunas cosas pueden cambiar
<xangua> inspira: mint no está soportado aquí
<xangua> !mint | inspira
<cousteau> pregunta mejor en un canal de mint...  sabrán mejor
<kubot> inspira: Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<inspira> ups lo siento
<Vero2> bueno, tendré que probar bajarlo de nuevo con torrent.
<inspira> yo no sé nada del mundo de linux
<inspira> ya no lo vuelvo a mencionar
<deivid> holaa
<cousteau> o/
<Deckon> inspira, ese tipo de dudas las puedes plantear en el cafe si gustas
<Deckon> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<inspira> ah no quiero
<cousteau> nah, en el café creo que nadie usa mint...  mejor en el canal oficial de mint
<shol> xangua: ya lo instale pero no aparece, donde lo busco?
<xangua> shol: ya que lo instalaste dale al botón de ubuntu y búscalo por su nombre
<shol> xangua: listo, muchas gracias
<nadie> hola a todos buenas tardes
<Deckon> o/
 * cousteau saluda a nadie
<nadie> alguien instalo  la ultima versionde ubuntu , precise pangolin?
<cousteau> se ve que nadie saluda
<cousteau> (jur jur)
<cousteau> seguramente muchos...  por?
<xangua> ni alguien ni todos ni nadie están presentes :(
<itxshell> buen dia a todos
<itxshell> :)
<GridCube> hola
<GridCube> che si hay usuarios de xubuntu en este canal, los invito a pasar a #xubuntu-es, seria bueno armar una comunidad ahi tambien
<itxshell> no uso Xubuntu pero si lo instalo mucho
<itxshell> por las mini laptos
<nadie> que tiene de difente xubuntu
<nadie> diferente
<Deckon> el entorno
<nadie> es mas rapido?
<itxshell> es muy liviano y algunas aplicaciones
<GridCube> no es "taaaan" liviano
<itxshell> lo de rapido no es tanto asi
<GridCube> pero si
<nadie> yo hasta ayer usaba ubuntu 10.4.3
<itxshell> es liviano el entorno
<itxshell> la velocidad seria relativa al pc
<GridCube> respera la filosofia de escritorio antigua con menus
<GridCube> no como unity
<nadie> instale el ubuntu 12.4 y cuando reinicie se quedo todo negro
<GridCube> nadie, D:
<GridCube> que mal
<nadie> asi que instale el 11.10
<nadie> que me anda bien
<itxshell> jajaja nadie  pongale XFCE4
<GridCube> mmhm
<itxshell> yo ya instale el xubuntu 12.4 va muy bien
<nadie> voy a esperar un mes mas para que  corrijan  los errores que tiene el 12.4
<itxshell> 0.o
<Deckon> nadie, que grafica tienes?
<itxshell> bueno LXDE es muy liviano podrias probar
<nadie> tengo nvidia
<nadie> onboard
<Deckon> nadie, entones intenta instalar 12 pro sin usar el modulo
<nadie> si creo que el problema empezo cuando instale los drivers que aperecian como recimendados , luego reinicie y no funciono mas
<Deckon> el modulo de nvidia actual tiene muchisimos bugs
<nadie> en ubuntu 10.4.3 andaba perfecto
<Deckon> es que no es el mismo modulo
<nadie> no sabia eso
<nadie> crei que eran los mismos
<Deckon> nop
<nadie> crei que los drivers eran todos iguales y lo unico que era direfente era que se compilan segun cada version de kernel
<Deckon> nop, la version del modulo cambia, actualizasiones
<Deckon> y tabien depende la version del kernel
<cousteau> puedes intentar desinstalando nvidia-common e instalando...  no sé, nvidia-173
<Deckon> quien sabe si el kernel lo soporte
<Deckon> que no creo
<cousteau> o quitando todo lo de nvidia y dejando nouveau
<nadie> se me desconecto
<FooFlyer> TEngo un problema con mi tarjeta wireless, ubuntu 12.04 lo detecta como si el interruptor estuviese apagado pero en realidad está encendido, está así desde esta manana cuando apagué y volví a encender el interruptor
<Guest37330> FooFlyer  hace cuanto instalaste ubuntu 12.4
<FooFlyer> Guest37330 lo instalé el domingo, todo marchaba normal hasta esta manana en la que moví el inturrptor a off por un momento y al encenderlo seguía detectandomelo como apagado
<Guest37330> yo lo instale ayer y tenia algunos problemas asi que lo desinstale, lo voy a instalar dentro de unos meses mas adelante cuando carrijan los errores que tiene
<dabor> Guest37330: no veo que tenga errores como para no funcionar, lo uso desde la alpha
<Goku> De aquí unos meses ya será 12.10.
<Guest37330> cuantos meses
<dabor> FooFlyer: probaste reiniciando la red? o reiniciando el SO?
<dabor> Guest37330: 12.04 tiene soporte por 5 años
<Guest37330> mi problema creo que es con la tarjeta grafica nvidia onboard
<FooFlyer> dabor ya intenté reiniciando el SO pero sigue igual
<FooFlyer> dabor no creo que sea problema de la red, es problema local, de la maquina/SO/tarjeta/driver
<dabor> FooFlyer: tampoco creo que sea problema de red, pero si del driver
<dabor> FooFlyer: iwconfig la reconoce?
<coleix> cual es el nombre del paquete 64bit del flash y del fglrx
<FooFlyer> dabor: soy novato, corro eso en la terminal?
<dabor> FooFlyer: si
<FooFlyer> dabor: resultado del comando http://paste.ubuntu.com/960767/
<FooFlyer> esta manana corrí otro comando, no recuerdo bien cual era, pero me devolvía el nombre de la tarjeta y otros datos
<dabor> FooFlyer: la reconoce, solo falta que te conectes
<FooFlyer> dabor: si, ese es el problema, osea me sale un mensaje que indica que el interruptor fisico esta apagado, pero en realidad está encendido
<dabor> FooFlyer: wlan es tu placa de red inlambrica
<dabor> FooFlyer: te aparecenn las redes listadas en network manager?
<FooFlyer> ?? no ubico, como veo eso?
<dabor> FooFlyer: el icono de red en el panel, al lado del reloj
<dabor> FooFlyer: dale un click
<FooFlyer> dabor, no me aparecen, esta manana salían varias redes inalambricas, luego apagué el interruptor un momento y al encenderlo de nuevo se quedócomo si no lo encendiera
<FooFlyer> dabor: lo más raro es que esa tarjeta también me provee de bluetooth y eso si está funcionando normal, lo que falla es el wireless lan
<dabor> FooFlyer: volviendo a apagar y encender, nada?
<FooFlyer> dabor dame un segundo y lo veo
<dabor> FooFlyer: se apaga el icono del bluetooth y se vuelve a encender?
<FooFlyer> dabor: no pasa nada, todo esto de apagar y encender solo tuvo efecto en el bluetooth que naturalmente se apagó y volvió a encender
<FooFlyer> dabor: el wireless lan sigue como apagado
<FooFlyer> dabor: te tengo noticias
<FooFlyer> dabor: ya funciona, buscando en un foro encontré que un tipo lo solucionó ejecutando este comando: sudo rfkill unblock all
<dabor> FooFlyer: ok, buen dato
<dabor> FooFlyer: ahora veamos que desbloquea ese comando :-)
<FooFlyer> dabor: si, tengo esa duda,
<FooFlyer> dabor: se supone que debo pasarte el resultado del comando que me pasaste hace un momento?
<dabor> FooFlyer: no, si funciona ya está bien, con sudo rfkill list se ve si hay algo bloqueado
<FooFlyer> dabor: ok, y por q se bloqiueó?
<FooFlyer> mis particiones ntfs contienen musica que quiero reproducir desde mis aplicaciones de multimedia instaladas en ubuntu, pero quiero que estas particiones se monten automaticamente cada vez que se inicie ubuntu, como hago? porq como está ahora es necesario entrar a las paritciones para que recién se monten automaticamente en la carpeta media
<Deckon> fstab?
<FooFlyer> Deckon: q?
<dabor> FooFlyer: hay que agregar tu particion ntfs a /etc/fstab
<FooFlyer> dabor: como hago eso? (soy novato)
<FooFlyer> dabor: algún comando de consola?
<dabor> FooFlyer: 1- ejecuta sudo blkid para obtener el UUID de tu particion ntfs
<dabor> FooFlyer: 2- sudo nano /etc/fstab
<FooFlyer> ok ya tengo los IDs
<dabor> FooFlyer: agregas una linea al final como esta: UUID=7662A40762A3C9DE8 /media/OS ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<dabor> FooFlyer: usando tu UUID ( no el del ejemplo)
<Damuru> hola tengo problemas con ubuntu al cargar unity cuando instalo los controladores de nvidia, solo funciona si entro en 2d
<Damuru> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<FooFlyer> dabor: al final del "http://paste.ubuntu.com/960801/"??
<FooFlyer> digo digo
<dabor> FooFlyer: creas la carpeta donde se va a montar sudo mkdir /media/OS
<Deckon> Damuru: nvidia-xconfig desde terminal y roueba
<Deckon> *prueba
<FooFlyer> dabor , al final del : "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<dabor> FooFlyer: por último: sudo mount -a (para montar la particion)
<dabor> FooFlyer: si, al final mejor pero da igual
<dabor> FooFlyer: en nano para grabar crt+o y para salir crt+X
<Damuru> me dice esto donde lo pego? aca
<FooFlyer> dabor: ok, te aviso
<dabor> FooFlyer: verifica si /media/OS tiene contenido
<Damuru> Deckon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/960828/
<dabor> FooFlyer: y verifica que se hayan guardado los cambios en fstab
<LuiX> genteee, pregunta si/no: bootear en acpi=off... peligroso?
<dabor> LuiX: no es peligroso, pero es solo necesario en algunas notebook
<FooFlyer> dabor:  ¨OS¨ es la carpeta que debo crear no?
<dabor> FooFlyer: le das el nombre que quieras
<Deckon> Damuru: ok, reinicia y ve si ya te funciona bien el modulo
<dabor> FooFlyer: pero en fstab debe figurar ese nombre
<Damuru> ok ya vuelvo
<dabor> FooFlyer: si la llmas /media/win en fstab debe decir /media/win
<LuiX> dabor, es la opción que hace que pueda bootear el 12.04 en una vieja compu de escritorio. Ayer quemé una fuente y no estoy seguro de si fue por eso o fue casualidad.
<dabor> LuiX: supongo que fue casualidad
<Deckon> LuiX: acpi no tubo nada que ver con lo que te paso
<LuiX> y dabor , Deckon, hay alternativas a bootear con ese modo off? tenía un problema de que no me booteaba por un mensaje "msi quirk detected" que no permitia bootear. cuando desactive acpi funcionó
<Deckon> LuiX: no, acpi es quien se encarga de la gestion de la energia
<Deckon> podrias intentar con acpi y nolapic
<Deckon> *noapic
<Damuru> Deckon: lamentablemente me hace lo mismo
<FooFlyer> dabor: al ejecutar  "sudo mount -a" me sale "Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<FooFlyer> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<FooFlyer> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command."
<FooFlyer> Lo que pasa es que ya se encuentra montado pero yo quiero q se monte automaticamente al iniciar ubuntu y no al ingresar a ellos
<mimecar> FooFlyer: si ya está montado te saldrá siempre ese error
<Deckon> Damuru: pero si te sirve acpi=off pues usa ese parametro
<mimecar> FooFlyer: usa ntfs-config
<dabor> FooFlyer: está bien porque ya lo estabas usando
<dabor> FooFlyer: reinicia y comprueba que se carga al inicio
<FooFlyer> ok
<FooFlyer> dabor, ya vuelvo, lo reinicio entonces
<Damuru> Deckon: no te entiendo exsplicate mejor no soy experto
<LuiX> ahora esta haciendo upgrade, pero creo que el problema estaba con mi placa nVidia Deckon
<Damuru> uff se ve que es un bugs con las nvidia
<Deckon> si este ultimo modulo tiene muchos
<Deckon> pero tambien depende del modelo de la tarjeta
<LuiX> ahora en un rato les digo
<Deckon> Damuru: no habias dicho que con acpi=off te funcionaba?
<Damuru> yo probe bajar de la pagina de nvidia pero estan en rpm
<LuiX> era el primer booteo, los drivers nvidia no estaban instalados
<Deckon> Damuru: tendrias que bajar el .run pero es el mismo
<Damuru> y ojo en kubuntu me dio el mismo problema
<Damuru> es cuando instalas el driver de nvidia cuando entran los preoblemas
<Deckon> Damuru: kubuntu es ubuntu pero con kde
<FooFlyer> dabor: mil gracias funciona!! cual era el comando para ver el uuid de la partición?
<dabor> FooFlyer: sudo blkid
<FooFlyer> ok
<FooFlyer> dabor estoy montando otra unidad siguiendo los pasos que me indicaste, si lo logro puedo irme tranquilo
<Damuru> ok pero lo digo como aporte de que tendran como yo el problema en ambos sistemas
<Damuru> pues no se que hacer pues instale los drivers, me habilita el configurador d nvidia pero cuando entro que da solo el cursosr y olvidate
<LuiX> en mi caso, noapic no funciono
<LuiX> solo en acpi=off bootea bien
<dabor> FooFlyer: ok, deberia funcionar bien
<FooFlyer> dabor ya está, ahora una reiniciada y ver si lo monta automaticamente
<dabor> FooFlyer: el tema de montar una partición o tenerla desmontada está relacionado con la seguridad
<dabor> FooFlyer: es a gusto
<dabor> FooFlyer: verifica que creaste la carpeta y que coincide en fstab
<FooFlyer> dabor ah si? no sabía, la verdad yo quiero montarla ya que como windows usa esas particiones quiero tener acceso a los mismo documentos
<mimecar> dabor: estais editando a mano el fstab?
<FooFlyer> dabor: si ya la creé, y estś montada, ahora voy a darle la ultima reiniciada para ver si la monta sola
<FooFlyer> mimecar: yo edita fstab a mano por instrucciones de dabor
<FooFlyer> mimecar: yo edité fstab a mano por instrucciones de dabor, hay algo negativo en eso?
<mimecar> negativo no
<mimecar> pero es más sencillo usar ntfs-config
<mimecar> que se encarga de sacar el UID, editar fstab...
<FooFlyer> mimecar: ok, siempre me ha gustado hacer las cosas de la manera mas "manual"
<FooFlyer> mimecar: se aprende mas supongo
<mimecar> tranquilo que ya te saldrán cosas para hacerlas de forma manual
<FooFlyer> bueno mimecar y dabor, mil gracias por su ayuda, uds colaboran a que la gente como yo no se frustre con ubuntu y lo adopte como un SO regular
<FooFlyer> hasta la proxima y gracias
<FooFlyer> dabor: una ultima consulta, como desmontaría? sería así?: quitar las lineas agregadas en fstab, y luego hacer un "sudo unmount -a"???
<mimecar> sudo umount /dev/partición
<dabor> FooFlyer: si, pero no necesitas quitar las lineas, para que no se carguen al reinicia le agregas un # al principio
<dabor> FooFlyer: si las desmontas manualmente no se vuelven a montar hasta que no reinicies
<FooFlyer> dabor: ok mil gracias, tengo entendido que el # convierte la linea en un simple comentario
<FooFlyer> gracias
<FooFlyer> hasta pronto!!
<dabor> FooFlyer: cuidado porque -a es para todas, y solo necesitas desmontar una
<LuiX> gracias dabor y Deckon, voy a dejarlo con acpi=off. es una lástima porque no puedo suspender ni hibernar. :S
<maverick> buenas
<maverick> me gustaria saber si hay algun programa para comprar el rendimiento del sistema
<maverick> es decir coger un ubuntu 10.04 y un 10.10 (por ejemplo) y ver cuanto tarda cada uno en abrir firefox, arrancar, etc
<maverick> no se si me he explicado bien :P
<maverick> comparar*
<LuiX> buenas, tengo problemas con el sonido en un 12.04 instalado desde 0. en rhythmbox se escucha como remixado pero en el vlc se escucha bien. alguna forma de aislar el problema?
<fosco_> maverick: hay varios programas para hacer benchmark en linux
<fosco_> aunque en general se basan en cosas concretas
<fosco_> que quieres medir exactamente?
<maverick> fosco_,  te explico, hemos creado una distribución (www.bugtraq-team.com) y queriamos hacer comprativas de nuestra distro frente a otras que hay en la red
<maverick> cuando consume en reposo, cuanto tarde en arracar y parar los ervicios
<fosco_> maverick: tienes la suite phoronix para medir el rendimiento, muy completa aunque algo difícil de manejar, está pensada para porfesionales
<maverick> perdon por la ortografia, cuanto aprobecha la cpu, cuanto tarda en iniciarse, cuales son lso requisitos minimos y optimos, etc
<maverick> gracias fosco_ , tambien te testea aplicaciones?
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> http://www.howtogeek.com/111617/how-to-benchmark-your-linux-system-3-open-source-benchmarking-tools/ <- aquí tienes varias herramientas que te servirán
<LuiX> buenas, tengo problemas con el sonido en un 12.04 instalado desde 0. en rhythmbox se escucha como remixado pero en el vlc se escucha bien. alguna forma de aislar el problema?
<fosco_> LuiX: que es remixado?
<LuiX> fosco_, se repiten partes de una cancion o sonido una y otra vez, en repetidas veces
<LuiX> fosco_, tarda 10 a 20 segundos en reproducir sólo 1 segundo de audio
<fosco_> LuiX: mira en las opciones de vlc que sistema de sonido está usando
<LuiX> fosco_, dice default
<LuiX> voy a intentar desde linea de comando
<fosco_> y si pruebas con otro reproductor de audio?
<omikron4> LuiX: has instalado los codecs? los ubuntu-restricted-extras o extra?
<LuiX> fosco_, el problema se presenta al reproducir en rhytmbox, no en el vlc (ahi reproduce normal)
<LuiX> omikron4, si, están instalados los restricted-extras
<fosco_> LuiX: pero con otros reproductores de audio? banshee, audacious... quizá la solución sea tan fácil como usar otro
<LuiX> como te dije, en vlc funciona perfecto, el problema es que a nivel global reproduce mal el audio (incluso el sonido de login)
<LuiX> omikron4, corroboré lo de restricted extras,  y creí que estaban instalados porque durante la instalación activé la casilla
<LuiX> omikron4, sin embargo desde el software center me figuraban como no instalados
<LuiX> voy a probar ahora
<omikron4> si los activaste desde la casilla si que estan activados aunque te diga en el centro de software que no
<omikron4> eso lo pruebas con un youtube
<omikron4> si funciona es que los tienes instalados
<LuiX> omikron4, el video de youtube funciona bien, pero el sonido no
<omikron4> LuiX: tampoco cuesta nada intentar instalarlos de nuevo.. si estan actualizados te diran que ya estan en las version mas reciente
<omikron4> con el sudo apt-get install -y ubuntu-restricted-extras
<LuiX> omikron4, tal como has dicho, no cambió nada
<omikron4> pues por eso quiere decir que ya estan instalados
<LuiX> ya había apretado en instalar antes de que me dijeras, por eso los instalé desde el center
<LuiX> claro
<LuiX> algo a tocar con el pulseaudio?
<omikron4> pos no se que te pasara porque a mi me funcionan tanto el  vlc como el rhythmbox
<fosco_> LuiX: abre un terminal y escribe gstreamer-properties
<fosco_> en la pestaña audio ha pruebas con los dispositivos y complementos de salida q te ofrece
<fosco_> deja seleccionado el q funcione mejor
<LuiX> fosco_, tanto alsa como pulseaudio me dan problemas
<LuiX> fosco_, voy a intentar instalar oss
<LuiX> uhhhhh, fosco_  y demás, pasó algo más loco
<LuiX> cuando reproduzco con el vlc y el rhythmbox al mismo tiempo, el rhythmbox se soluciona solo, siempre que el vlc tambien este reproduciendo!
<fosco_> xD
<fosco_> ni idea chico
<LuiX> puse a los dos a reproducir, y bajando el volumen del vlc el rhythmbox se escucha bien!
<LuiX> ya rindiendome con el rhythmbox (le quería dar una oportunidad), puedo integrarlo al VLC al menú de audio y a las teclas del teclado?
<brian789> Hola alguien me puede orientar con un problema de internet y creo que IP?
<saranpio> hola a todos buenas noches
<saranpio> estoy estrenando ubuntu 12.4
<saranpio> hasta ahora anda muy bien
<seigor-35> de lujo platicanos.... yo lo estreno la proxima semana... cuando este mas testeado y estable...
<saranpio> el problema que tuve fue con el driver nvidia
<saranpio> cuando lo active y reinicie se me puso todo negro
<saranpio> tambien cuando inicia la pc no muestra las opciones para elegir los sistemas operativos
<seigor-35> yo tambien utilizo nvidia por eso todavia no me paso al 12
<saranpio> aparece una señal del monitor
<saranpio> para solucionar eso hay que cambiar la resolucion del grub
<saranpio> recien lo hice
<saranpio> y ahora anda bien
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-02
<seigor-35> se puede utilizar staruomanager en el U 12.04
<saranpio> yo use grub custemizer
<saranpio> customizer
<saranpio> para solucionar lo del grub
<saranpio> muchos dicen que es feo el 12.4 pero ami me gusta y anda muy parido
<saranpio> rapido
<seigor-35> no se diga mas lo voy a descargar hver que tal me va ya mañana posteo lo que me suseda... espero que se facil como las demas versiones....
<saranpio> te recomiendo que cuando lo instales apaga el modem o desactiva la internet
<saranpio> sino tarda mucho en descargar cosas de internet mientras se instala
<LuiX> gente, alguien sabe como volver a las configs default de sonido? modifiqué el pulseaudio default.pa
<cousteau> LuiX, a lo mejor renombrando ese archivo lo regenera
<cousteau> (lo renombras a "default.pa.antiguo", por ejemplo)
<LuiX> ok, gracias cousteau
<saranpio> no te nada el sonido?
<dabor> saranpio: durante la instalación te pregunta si vas a descargar de internet o no
<dabor> saranpio: le indicas que no y no descarga nada
<dabor> LuiX: para que andar tocando esas cosas?
<saranpio> yo le puse que no igual empezo a descargar
<saranpio> lo mejor para mi es apagar el modem
<saranpio> cuando lo instale con esa opcion activada tardo mas de una hora en instalarse
<dabor> saranpio: no te habras dado cuenta y te quedo que si, y descargar software de terceros activado
<saranpio> la segunda  apague el modem y en menos de 10 minutos estaba instalado
<saranpio> puede ser ya no me acuerdo
<twikzer> hay alguien conectado?
<LuiX> dabor y cousteau el sonido no me anduvo desde que lo instalé de un rígido nuevo al 12.04
<LuiX> fui probando diversas cosas y en una desconfiguré para peor todo
<LuiX> asi que ahora estoy reinstalando de nuevo el ubuntu
<LuiX> tengo una placa hda-intel, y el sonido estaba saliendo entrecortado
<cousteau> entrecortado?  podría ser cosa de pulseaudio
<cousteau> yo lo suelo cambiar a alsa cuando es posible
<LuiX> probé con los dos y con los dos el mismo problema cousteau. con el vlc reproduce sin problema
<cousteau> con vlc va?
<cousteau> y con qué no va?
<cousteau> si con vlc va, entonces el sonido no va mal
<remaster> buenas
<remaster> tengo problemas con empathy, alguien que pueda ayudar? ya lo he desinstalado, reinstalado y purgado
<cousteau> y el problema es?
<cousteau> (si es algo de configuración, reinstalarlo no servirá de nada)
<remaster> no me loguea las cuentas, aunque borre las cuentas, si cierro y vuelvo a abrir estan ahi nuevamente
<remaster> colocar las cuentas nuevamente no sirve de nada
<remaster> basicamente el error esta en el manejador de cuentas
<remaster> o en el que hace el loggueo o en ambos x_x
<cousteau> pues...  borra la config de empathy
<remaster> donde se hubica?
<cousteau> no lo sé...
<remaster> purgando no se borra el config? lo purgue desde wynaptic
<cousteau> no, purgando se borra el programa instalado en el sistema, pero no la config personal de cada usuario
<cousteau> la cual se guarda en la carpeta de usuario, no del sistema
<remaster> Hubo un error al intentar conectar con el Gestor de cuentas Telelepathy. El error fue:
<remaster> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<cousteau> hmm...
<cousteau> ...otra alternativa sería usar otro progama, como Pidgin
<remaster> lo estoy usando, pero me gustaria mucho
<remaster> arreglar empathy
<cousteau> bien, no encuentro nada de config de empathy...  pero es normal porque no lo uso
<dylan66> esta en .config
<dylan66> en la home
<remaster> ya la borre y no cambia en nada
<remaster> solo la ventana aparecio mas chica
<cousteau> haz esto:  en un terminal pon   find ~ -name '*pathy*'   y dime si te sale una carpeta ".empathy" o ".config/empathy" o ".config/telepathy"
<cousteau> ah vale
<cousteau> y...  hay otra que se llame telepathy además de la de empathy?
<dylan66> puede ser un conflicto que se crea entre cuentas en linea de configuracion del sistema y cuentas de empathy
<dylan66> anoche not eso
<remaster> sii eso creo que fue
<remaster> porque fue cuando instale shell
<dylan66> cuentas en linea o lo uses
<dylan66> borralo
<remaster> y meti de nuevo mis cuentas
<remaster> en cuentas en linea
<remaster> desinstale shell
<remaster> crei que lo solucionaria...
<remaster> pero no
<dylan66> solo usa cuentas desde empathy
<dylan66> es un problema de gnome 3
<remaster> entonces reinstalo shell para borrar eso
<remaster> ?
<remaster> no se puede desde unity?
<dylan66> ahi no se
<dylan66> yo estoy con gnome-shell
<remaster> no me acostumbre al shell me gusto mas unity
<remaster> quise probar shell pero a la hora de volver a unity
<LuiX> cousteau, en cuanto a tu pregunta, no funciona nada que produzca sonido MENOS el vlc, que funciona bien. esto incluye sonidos de sistema y videos flash! no reinstalo para que funcione. lo reinstalo para volver al problema original, porque con mi intento de solución se me había borrado hasta el altoparlante al lado del reloj
<remaster> me dejo ese problema
<cousteau> LuiX, tienes VLC cerrado?
<cousteau> porque a ver si va a ser que vlc como que "acapara" el sonido...
<LuiX> cousteau, ahora estoy reinstalando 12.04
<remaster> encontre una carpeta llamada mission control
<remaster> y tiene un monton de accounts
<LuiX> no, el vlc funcioinaba, es más, solucionaba el problema de otros reproductores
<remaster> dentro
<dylan66> yo lo unico que ise remaster fue eliminar todas las cuentas
<cousteau> LuiX, que con VLC abierto sí que funcionaban los otros?
<dylan66> e introducir los datos de nuevo
<remaster> dylan66 lo hago pero al cerrar y volver a abrir empathy
<remaster> reaparecen las otras
<remaster> osea aparecen duplicadas
<LuiX> cuando el vlc reproducía a volumen 0 un audio, el resto del audio (rhythmbox por ejemplo) funcionaba. esto valía hasta que el vlc dejaba de reproducir audio
<remaster> y aveces aunque logguee a mi account
<remaster> no me deja chatear
<dylan66> si las eliminas no pueden aparecer
<dylan66> dale al boton d emenos
<dylan66> quitar cuenta
<LuiX> o sea, para que funcionara el rhythmbox tenía que abrir otro archivo en vlc, poner vol 0 y ahi funcionaba
<dylan66> no solo desactivar
<remaster> dylan66 si reaparecen lo he hecho muchas veces y reaparecen
<dylan66> quizas es por lo que dijiste de shell
<remaster> acabo de encontrar que pidgin mete las contraseñas en un documento de texto
<remaster> plano ._.
<dylan66> una solucion drastica crea otro usuario
<remaster> reinstalare shell
<remaster> borrare eso desde ahi ojala funcione
<remaster> problema solucionado tube que reinstalar shell y borrar las cuentas de usuario en linea
<lancelot> hola chicos, les dejo un tutorial de como usar CMus un reproductor de musica en consola http://lancelot90s.blogspot.com/2012/04/escucha-y-administra-tu-biblioteca-de.html
<remaster> lancelot funciona con m4a?
<LuiX> genial, lo que me esperaba, reinstale el 12.04 y ahora no inicializa ni el grub!
<pinita> buenas
<pinita> alguien me recomienda que programa usar para que mis videos (mp4, fly etc) se me puedan ver en un dvd casero, gracias
<remaster> DeVeDe
<saranpio> luix
<saranpio> luix
<LuiX> si, acá estoy
<remaster> y hay uno con el que puedes hacer los menus
<saranpio> yo lo instale recien u me paso lo mismo
<remaster> 2ManDVD
<LuiX> no se como saranpio pero consegui que inicialice
<saranpio> ya lo solucione
<LuiX> en realidad lo que hice saranpio es seleccionar desde la bios para qeu bootee donde esta el grub, por algun motivo no detectaba de donde bootear
<saranpio> tenes que instalar el grub customizer  y poner la resolucion en 800x600
<pinita> mandvd?
<remaster> 2ManDVD y hay otra mas simple que se llama DeVeDe
<LuiX> si ahora reinicio y pasa lo mismo hago eso saranpio
<saranpio> te sale que el monitor no tiene señal?
<LuiX> no saranpio, quedaba en verifying pool data
<LuiX> si, el problema persiste a menos que seleccione desde el boot menu, voy a probar con el grub customizer
<pinita> pero esos programas me convierten de mp4 a dvd ?
<saranpio> yo cuando lo instale me salia que no tenia señal el monitor pero despues de unos minutos cargaba el ubuntu 12.4
<saranpio> lo que hice fue cambiar la resolucion del grub y listo que me muestra la lista de sistemas operativos para elegir
<remaster> asi es pinita te crean el ISO o el MPEG o el VIDEO_TS
<remaster> segun prefieras
<remaster> Si tu reproductor soporta formato avi pues entonces puedes usar Avidemux
<pinita> ah okey
<LuiX> ahora pruebo saranpio
<LuiX> no funcionó saranpio
<LuiX> por ahora tengo que seleccionarlo manualmente
<saranpio> LuiX  yo no instale el driver nvidia , la primera vez si y me ando mal y se colgo todo , por eso reinstale y no active los drivers igual puede hacer todo no los necesito para nada
<LuiX> pero el driver estaba instalado antes y despues del problema este
<LuiX> lo que cambio fue que reinstalé
<LuiX> para mí al reinstalar rompio el boot sector para que inicialize el grub
<Virus69> saludos
<Virus69> Cual es la ruta del directorio de firefox en ubuntu 12.04?
<LuiX> saranpio, la única forma de solucionarlo fue especificando en la bios el orden de booteo
<saranpio> ya te funciona?
<LuiX> si
<LuiX> ahora con respecto al sonido
<LuiX> realmente no sé que más intentar
<saranpio> ja me paso lo mismo
<LuiX> por lo pronto voy a reportar el bug
<saranpio> no te funciona el auricular?
<LuiX> no, el problema es otro
<LuiX> el sonido sale como lento
<LuiX> y entrecortado
<LuiX> como un loop que va avanzando de a poquito
<saranpio> no se como ayudarte
<saranpio> a mi no me salia sonido
<saranpio> pero lo solucione poniendo alsamixer en terminal y activando las opciones lo solucione
<LuiX> si...
<LuiX> me queda intentar esto
<LuiX> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/PositionReporting
<saranpio> instalaste el ubuntu 12.4 el final o actualizaste de otra mas vieja
<LuiX> era un rigido vacío
<LuiX> es algo de la placa intel hda
<LuiX> tambien tuve que poner acpi=off para que me arranque bien (otro tema igual)
<saranpio> yo tengo una placa muy barata  de baja calidad y me reconocio todo bien , una asrock n68c-s ucc
<saranpio> usa un chip nvidia
<LuiX> es qeu a mi tambien me la reconoce bien
<LuiX> pero no se, el problema esta en el medio
<LuiX> sea alsa o pulseaudio
<saranpio> w
<LuiX> ahi estoy reportando el bug
 * xoan buenas
<chilicuil> hola, alguien podria pasarme una copia de su archivo /etc/modules?
<fosco_> chilicuil: no tengo ese archivo, podría estar en otro sitio?
<chilicuil> fosco_: parece ser que son de los que se generan, lo he tomado de una maquina virtual de precise y de la memoria que me quedaba, gracias =)
<venerable13> Hola, después de un error de instalación con teamviewer.deb no puedo abrir chrome, synaptics y una gran cantidad de programas, una solución por favor? No puedo escribir la consola tampoco
<venerable13> alguien me puede ayudar por favor?
<xoan> venerable13: define error de instalación
<venerable13> muchas gracias
<venerable13> a ver...
<venerable13> vamos por privado mejor?
<xoan> no
<venerable13> ok
<venerable13> ahora t lo digo espera
<xoan> recuerda que tienes paste.ubuntu.com para pegar texto
<venerable13> q es eso?
<venerable13> no te entiendo, dices si es muy largo
<venerable13> es q estoy en windows en el mismo equipo
<venerable13> y no te puedo decir el error
<xoan> con que sean más de dos líneas ya es largo
<venerable13> era en un paquete
<venerable13> vale
<xoan> pues si no estás con ubuntu, mal empezamos
<venerable13> mmm
<venerable13> x ejemplo
<venerable13> el pidgin si me iba
<venerable13> pero chrome
<venerable13> no
<venerable13> y terminal tampoco
<venerable13> todo ha pasado
<venerable13> cuando he instalado
<venerable13> el foxit
<venerable13> de 32 bits
<venerable13> creo
<xoan> intenta no pulsar la tecla Intro de forma tan compulsiva, anda ;)
<Goku> venerable13: escribe todo en una sola línea
<Goku> o el bot te silenciará.
<venerable13> vale, no le forzé la arquitectura y al ejecutar el foxit no abria, luego instalé el teamviewer dio error y a partir de ahi no iba nada
<xoan> venerable13: tienes que entender que si no estás en ubuntu, no podemos reproducir el problema, ni ver qué mensajes de error devuelven esas aplicaciones al ejecutarlas desde una terminal, así que poco podremos hacer
<venerable13> vale, voy a aver si me va el xchat alli
<xoan> si no te va, abre una terminal de texto y ejecuta: xchat
<venerable13> no va el terminal, xd
<xoan> suele mostrar mensajes de depuración, o al menos, mensajes de error en caso de no poderse ejecutar
<venerable13> no puedo escribir
<Goku> mmm?
<xoan> qué significa que no puedes escribir? que el terminal de gnome sí se abre pero no puedes introducir texto?
<venerable13> a ver en 5 minutos vuelvo hablaré con un ekipo con lubuntu 12.04 que va ok y pondré el q va mal para manejarlo
<venerable13> exacto xoan
<venerable13> ahora vngo ves pensando si quieres , xd
<venerable13> aún estoy preparando el otro equipo, he leído que hay que usar el terminal que no se usa bajo gnome, aunq recordar q uso lxde
<qEssence> Buenas.
<qEssence> ¿Alguno usa xdrp? O cualquier gestor de escritorio remoto.
<venerable13> teamviewer no te sirve?
<venerable13> xoan aún estás? me qda nada para decirt el error que sale
<venerable13> intento instalar un paquete .deb del teamviewer y me dice no se han podido instalar todas las dependencias
<venerable13-2> y no puedo escribir en el terminal
<venerable13-2> estoy con 2 equipos para que me ayuden, uno bueno  y el otro el malo, xd, esperando instrucciones
<qEssence> ¿Desde cuando TeamViewer tiene soporte para linux?
<qEssence> Creí que era sólo Win y Mac.
<venerable13-2> dsde hace más de un año
<venerable13-2> simple y efectivo, claro tendrá sus cosas como todos, pero a mi me va ok
<qEssence> Qué abandonado lo tengo.
<qEssence> ¿Y te deja seleccionar el gestor de ventanas a usar?
<venerable13-2> no entiendo
<venerable13-2> ponme un ejemplo
<qEssence> Bueno, imagino que tu lo usas desde ubuntu. Yo lo quiero para conectar A ubuntu desde windows.
<venerable13-2> claro q se puede, es multisistema
<qEssence> Ya, ya.
<qEssence> Pero la cuestión es que normalmente los sistemas esos automáticamente te muestran un Gestor de Ventanas, y yo necesito seleccionar cual voy a usar.
<venerable13-2> no entiendo nada
<venerable13-2> ves lo q ve el otro equipo
<venerable13-2> si tiens un gestor ese saldrá, no te da a elegir
<venerable13-2> Configurando install-info (4.13a.dfsg.1-8ubuntu2) ...
<venerable13-2> /var/lib/dpkg/info/install-info.postinst: 32: /var/lib/dpkg/info/install-info.postinst: update-info-dir: not found
<venerable13-2> dpkg: error al procesar install-info (--configure):
<venerable13-2>  el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 127
<venerable13-2> No se escribió ningún informe «apport» porque ya se ha alcanzado el valor de «MaxReports»
<venerable13-2> ese es el error que me sale al instalar, alguna forma de reconfigurar el sistema para que se me abran los programas que no se me abren? (casi todos)
<venerable13-2> lo que pasa es mi problema es más general, un error ha hecho que falle synaptics, programas, etc
<qEssence> Ahora soy yo el que no entiende.
<venerable13-2> que x instalar uno o 2 paquetes .deb con un error ha hecho que no pueda usar la consola ni varios programas, los cuales ni se abren
<cousteau> qEssence, a ver...  quieres entrar en un sistema por VNC pero que te deje seleccionar el entorno de escritorio?
<qEssence> cousteau: Sí.
<qEssence> venerable ¿Qué paquete?
<cousteau> no sé si con VNC se puede, creo que sólo funciona con entornos ya abiertos
<cousteau> vamos, no es algo tipo "remote desktop" que te pide iniciar sesión
<venerable13-2> los paquetes son: foxit y teamviewer
<venerable13-2> instalé el primero que no era para x64 si no para x86
<venerable13-2> y al abrirlo no arrancaba
<qEssence> cousteau: Es la cosa, uso xdrp, pero automáticamente me pone lightdm, o sea, unity, y quiero usar gnome-shell.
<venerable13-2> había que hacer una cosa antes que no hice, forzar la arqutectura
<qEssence> venerable13-2: ¿Tienes synaptic?
<venerable13-2> y ahora no me va casi nada del sistema, entro con ctrl+alt+F5 me pide login y contraseña
<venerable13-2> lo pongo y no va
<venerable13-2> si
<cousteau> qEssence, lightDM no es sólo el display manager?  desde ahí no te pide iniciar sesión y todo eso?
<cousteau> a lo mejor lo que tienes que hacer es que NO inicie sesión automáticamente
<qEssence> Sí, tienes razón, me refiero a que arranca unity, en lugar de gnome-shell, y no deja seleccionar qué WM usar.
<qEssence> venerable13-2:  ejecuta un apt-get update && apt-get upgrade.
<venerable13-2> cómo, si no puedo acceder a consola?
<cousteau> qEssence, cuando arrancas el ordenador normal, ¿te pide login?
<qEssence> Luego desde synaptic busa los paquetes que has intentado instalar, y desinstalalos.
<venerable13-2> menos mal que me haces caso, gracias
<venerable13-2> q no puedo acceder a nada de las 2 cosas
<qEssence> cousteau: Sí, inicio sesión con GDM. que deriba en gnome-shell.
<venerable13-2> synaptics no abre, y en la consola no puedo escribir
<qEssence> Al iniciar a través de windows, sólo te pide credenciales, desde la ventanita típica de windows, pero no deja seleccionar nada más.
<cousteau> qEssence, bueno, es que tampoco es que haya mucho más que elegir...
<qEssence> venerable13-2: Pulsa Ctrl+alt+f1, y pasarás a un terminal completo, hazlo ahí, para volver a ésta ventana de colorines, ve pulsando las teclas Cntrl+alt f1-12 hasta encontrar el gestor de ventanas.
<venerable13-2> voy
<cousteau> ah, o dices que el programa funciona en windows, y desde ahí hace vnc a un linux?
<qEssence> cousteau: No hombre, yo uso gnome-shell.
<qEssence> No uso unity.
<qEssence> Exácto, sí.
<qEssence> Si el meneo es que necesito conectar desde win a una máquina ubuntu.
<qEssence> Y necesito hacerlo a gnome-shell.
<cousteau> aah...  vamos, que te pide la contraseña pero sólo para autenticarte, no es el login de GDM
<venerable13-2> me pide usuario y contraseña, se los meto y me da error
<qEssence> exacto.
<qEssence> venerable13-2: Eso sólo tiene una explicación, y es que te has equivocado de usuario, o de contraseña.
<venerable13-2> imposible, accedo con eso al equipo
<cousteau> pues como no sea que el programa este que estás usando lo puedas configurar...
<qEssence> venerable13-2: Recuerda que el usuario es el usuario que elegiste en la instalación, no el nombre.
<venerable13-2> ya lo se
<venerable13-2> si pongo cerrar sesion, pongo lo mismo q pongo ahora y entra
<cousteau> usuario es el nombre de tu directorio en /home, y contraseña pues la contraseña
<venerable13-2> ya lo se
<venerable13-2> es lo q pongo
<qEssence> venerable13-2: Linux te odia.
<qEssence> venerable13-2: No pasa nada, somos muchos, nos reunimos los domingos.
<cousteau> no!!  linux es amor!
<venerable13-2> jjaajaj amor x detras?
<qEssence> venerable13-2: Pero bueno, reinicia la máquina mala, y cuando te pida identificarte, vuelve a Cntrl+alt+f1
<venerable13-2> a ver
<venerable13-2> en mi otro equipo
<venerable13-2> ni me pide usuario
<cousteau> el nombre de usuario es algo tipo nick...  es decir, si pusiste como tu nombre "Venerable Trece Dos", el nombre de usuario seguramente sería "venerable"
<venerable13-2> y ejecuto bien, ya q es un live cd, pero en esta no me deja entrar
<cousteau> y la contraseña, pues tu contraseña
<cousteau> (es sensible a mayúsculas)
<venerable13-2> q eso hago, ya lo se
<cousteau> ¿tu contraseña tiene números?
<venerable13-2> mira
<venerable13-2> si
<qEssence> Ya me he liado. ¿Dónde tienes los problemas, y qué máquina no te deja identificarte?
<venerable13-2> en esta
<cousteau> ¿escribes los números con el teclado numérico?
<venerable13-2> no
<venerable13-2> con el q hay arriba de las letras
<cousteau> vaya
<venerable13-2> a ver, si yo abro sesión con un usuario y una contraseña, son esos los datos no?
<cousteau> hmm...  cuando te pida el nombre de usuario, pon la contraseña para ver si la está escribiendo bien
<venerable13-2> vale
<cousteau> "Ubuntu 12.04   ordenador login: usuario_   password: contraseña_"
<venerable13-2> t cuento, si pongo un usuario incorrecto me lo dice, pero si pongo el bueno salen letras superrapido y me pide qu me vuelva a loguear
<venerable13-2> increible
<cousteau> hmm
<venerable13-2> no alcanzo a leer lo q pone
<cousteau> ¿modificaste tu .bashrc?
<venerable13-2> no, pero algo he leido que hay q borrarlo o moverlo
<venerable13-2> con este problema
<venerable13-2> gracias x la ayuda
<qEssence> Pero por mucho que haya modificado el bash, si el user no rula..
<venerable13-2> de eso no tngo ni idea
<venerable13-2> acabo de empezar con linux, se cosas pero eso no
<cousteau> sería una opción...  busca el archivo .bashrc (está oculto; pulsa Ctrl-H para mostrarlo) y renómbralo a .bashrc.old
<venerable13-2> ok
<venerable13-2> donde está?
<qEssence> en tu home
<cousteau> está en tu directorio personal
<venerable13-2> y ahora?
<qEssence> Reintenta.
<venerable13-2> nada, igual, leo algo de welcome 12.04
<venerable13-2> pero de welcome nada
<qEssence> No estás intentando poner como usuario Root ¿Verdad?
<venerable13-2> mmm, pongo el usuario con el q hice la instalacion
<venerable13-2> y con el q me meto en el sistema
<qEssence> Vamos a ver, es que, me escama que al iniciar sesión en el sistema tengas que escribir el usuario.
<qEssence> Normalmente Ubuntu te muestra una pantalla de login en la que sólo te deja escribir tu contraseña.
<qEssence> ¿No?
<venerable13-2> si
<venerable13-2> pero yo puse iniciar sin login
<venerable13-2> pero cree el usuario
<venerable13-2> es decir
<venerable13-2> q se logueara automatico
<venerable13-2> pero yo creo q ese no es el problmea
<venerable13-2> lo pongo todo bien
<qEssence> Bueno.
<venerable13-2> lo q pasa es q x lo q sea no entra en la consola bien, hay "algo" q lo para
<venerable13-2> si pongo el usuario y la contraseña
<venerable13-2> ya no es q m ekivoke yo, es q hay algo corrupto q no deja q entre
<qEssence> ¿Si pulsas ctrl+alt+t Qué pasa?
<venerable13-2> de hecho no puedo usar ni la consola
<venerable13-2> sale la consola
<venerable13-2> y un cursor fijo
<venerable13-2> y no puedo poner nada
<qEssence> La única razón por la que una consola no funciona es por que el sistema está muy, pero que muy ocupado.
<venerable13-2> pues está pelado
<qEssence> O por que esa consola en particular está siendo usada.
<venerable13-2> solo uso 310MB
<venerable13-2> de memoria ram
<venerable13-2> no tengo abierto nada
<venerable13-2> osea q x eso no es
<venerable13-2> en este caso, alguna idea extra?
<venerable13-2> lo unico q se me ocurre
<venerable13-2> es reinstalar el sistema x ahora, guardará configuraciones?
<qEssence> Pulsar  ALTGR+ IMPR SCR+K para reiniciar las X.
<qEssence> Eso le ha funcionado.
<venerable13> nada
<venerable13> os paso el error
<venerable13> que me sale al abrir el chrome o cualquier programa con error
<qEssence> Cuando pulsas lo de F1 ¿Qué te sale exáctamente?
<venerable13> pc-1 login
<venerable13> q es como se llama mi pc
<venerable13> gdebi-gtk crash
<hashashin> nas
<venerable13> como puedo pegar el mensaje de error?
<qEssence> Espera.
<venerable13> no lo puedo copiar
<qEssence> Pulsando lo mismo con F2 ¿Sale lo mismo?
<venerable13> cambia
<venerable13> tt1 por tt2
<venerable13> eso sale arriba del todo antes de lo q t he dicho al lado de la version de lubuntu
<qEssence> Eso es normal.
<venerable13> instalador de paquetes gdebi se ha cerrado inesperadamente
<venerable13> es decir el error se ha producido al instalar uno de esos 2 paquetes
<venerable13> no puedo purgar de alguna forma?
<qEssence> Sí, pero necesitas acceder a una consola.
<venerable13> pero se abre y cierra
<venerable13> segun he leido esa consola nunca es inestable
<venerable13> hasta ahora...
<qEssence> Y no lo es. xD
<venerable13> si, ya lo veo
<qEssence> Ya.. ya.
<venerable13> que mel logueo y na nai
<venerable13> y no puedo eliminar los paquetes manualmente?
<qEssence> Sí, desde una consola.
<qEssence> xD
<venerable13> y no puedo desde pcman?
<qEssence> Reinicia, y spamea F6 hasta que veas el Grub.
<venerable13> y q mas?
<qEssence> Entra en recovery mode, e intenta logear, si puedes, vuelve.
<venerable13> me da el mismo error
<venerable13> pero no he probado lo del logue
<venerable13> o
<venerable13> con el mensaje de error no puedes saber qué hacer?
<qEssence> ¿Sabes la ip interna de la máquina mala?
<venerable13> la cual se puede saber x consola no?
<venerable13> xd
<qEssence> hombre, es una forma.
<venerable13> ahora miro a ver
<qEssence> También arriba, en editor de conecxiones, debería salir por alguna parte.
<venerable13> dnd?
<qEssence> Arriba a la derecha,
<venerable13> d dnd?
<qEssence> En el icono de conexiones.
<venerable13> a ver
<venerable13> estoy en lubuntu
<venerable13> no es ubuntu
<qEssence> Ya, pero digo yo que en algún lugar deberá aparecerte un monitor de conexiones si estás conectado xD
<venerable13> solo veo la mac
<venerable13> 1.2
<venerable13> 192.168.1.2
<venerable13> ipv4
<qEssence> esa.
<qEssence> Vete al livecd y abre una consola.
<venerable13> a mi otro ekipo dices?
<qEssence> Sí.
<venerable13> ok
<venerable13> dime ya
<qEssence> Asegurate de que está conectado a la red.
<venerable13> si
<venerable13> ya está
<qEssence> Después teclea ssh tnombredeusuario@192.168.1.2
<venerable13> m la refusa
<qEssence> Mola.
<venerable13> espera
<venerable13> puede se rel firewall
<venerable13> ?
<qEssence> No. Probablemente sea que no tienes ssh en la máquina mala.
<venerable13> hay q tenerlo en una de las 2?
<venerable13> o en las 2?
<qEssence> En las dos.
<venerable13> y no piodia venir x defecto no?
<qEssence> Nah.
<qEssence> Pero se suele instalar tarde o temprano como dependencia.
<venerable13> ya lo veo
<venerable13> pero ahora no m sirve
<venerable13> xd
<venerable13> otra solucion?
<venerable13> xd
<venerable13> voy a usar google q me stá cansando ya esto
<venerable13> tampoco va en el modo de prueba de fallos
<venerable13> todas las soluciones que veo son para consola, la cual no va
<venerable13> alguna forma de restaurar la consola por favor_
<venerable13> novedad, hablo un xterm y me pone no existe el archivo o el directorio bin/bash
<venerable13> abro
<venerable13> en efecto
<venerable13> no existe
<hashashin> venerable13, podrias arrancar un livecd, montar la partición con ubuntu, chroot y desde ahí apt-get install bash, si el problema es que tas cargao bash eso podria funcionar...
<venerable13> siiii uooo voy a probar
<venerable13> a ver
<venerable13> dime pasos concretos por favor
<hashashin> mas? XD
<venerable13> dices hacer un comando mount_
<venerable13> paso a paso, eso es en general, xd
<venerable13> y si reinstalo encima_
<venerable13> alguien conoce de algun programa estilo restaurar sistema de windows para que no m pase mas esto_
<venerable13> se de uno, pero cual usan ustedes-
<venerable13> aki pone timevault
<venerable13> asi que si hago una copia de seguridad cada x tiempo podria volver a ese estado
<hashashin> si no te quieres complicar reinstala y punto, es lo más rapido, pq si te has cargao bash vete a saber que más habrás hecho ;P
<venerable13> solo he instalado un paquete de x86 en un x64
<venerable13> y m ha corrompido casi todo el sistema
<venerable13> es a la conclusion q he llegado
<venerable13> voy a reinstalar pues
<venerable13> para q les sirva, no lo hagan o acabaran como yo, si no tienen muxa idea de salvar ekipos linux
<hashashin> podrias mirar el deb de ese paquete a ver que a modificao... y a mano restuarlo pero...
<venerable13> es q no va la consola
<hashashin> con un livecd
<venerable13> y todo lo q veo q m puede salvar es x consola
<venerable13> m puedes decir como y lo pruebo_
<venerable13> mandame un correo por favor
<venerable13> es q m tngo q ir con los pasos
<cousteau> ...Creo que SSH viene instalado por defecto.  El cliente, no el servidor.
<venerable13> mmm
<Goku> Viene por defecto.
<venerable13> entonces que hago
<venerable13> xq aki hay un ssh para instlar pero no se cual es
<venerable13> no
<venerable13> de ssh no hay NADA instalado por defecto
<venerable13> en mi live cd
<cousteau> el ordenador al que te quieres conectar tiene que tener openssh-server
<venerable13> a ver...
<venerable13> no lo tiene
<cousteau> y el que vas a usar para conectarte necesita openssh-client
<venerable13> es verdad el client est'a
<cousteau> ...o un cliente de SSH
<hashashin> venerable13, arranca el livecd de ubuntu mismo, le das a lo de probar, te meterá en su escritorio, ya tienes consola, ahora te queda montar la partición en /mnt/ubuntu mismo, y luego "chroot /mnt/ubuntu" y estarás dentro de tu sistema en una consola que deberia funcionar, apt-get install bash y cruza los deos...
<venerable13> voy  a ver
<venerable13> grcias x la yuda ya q no tngo server en el malo
<venerable13> ya entiendo a lo q t refieres
<venerable13> muchisimas grcias
<hashashin> pero vaya si no tienes datos importantes ahí y no sabes que más te puedes haber cargao... reinstala...
<venerable13> ya
<venerable13> a lo mejor reinstalo
<venerable13> pero ya se q puedo hacer eso
<venerable13> en un futuro gracias a todos
<venerable13> un saludo
<hashashin> nada
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola, alguien utiliza Gnome-classic?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> la barra de menu principal de nautilus la han cambiado, no es tan funcional como en nautilus 2.x :(
<Gosset_Inofensiu> os invito a #gnome-classic
<Goku> Dos cosas Gosset_Inofensiu.
<Goku> Uno, los canales NO oficiales deben ser ##, leéte la faq de freenode.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> UPS
<Goku> Dos, no creo que sea una buena idea "spammear"..
<Goku> Ah y te recomiendo registrarlo.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de acuerdo lo siento
<Goku> Si es que lo quieres, claro.. xD
<Goku> ¿Tienes cuenta en freenode?
<Goku> Unless no podrás registrar.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no, no tengo cuenta
<Goku> Registrate pues. « /msg NickServ help register »
<Gosset_Inofensiu> solo me gustaria un canal para usuarios de gnome-classic
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y no he encontrado ninguno
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok gracias Goku
<Goku> mmmm, a ver
<Goku> Weh.. según Alis no hay ninguno.. PD: Chau
<Goku> Weh.. según Alis no hay ninguno.. Gosset_Inofensiu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ya ya por eso
<Gosset_Inofensiu> qué le vamos a hacer
<Goku> mmmm, tal vez haya canal de gnome. Si hay en español puedes preguntar.
<Goku> Espera que busco.
<Deckon> sera que no encuentras ningun canal de "gnome -classic" por que esta destinado a desaparecer?...es como hacerle un canal a kde3...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Deckon .....
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mirate la encuesta en los foros de ubuntu.es
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gnome-classic gana a los otros DE
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de largo
<Deckon> se, veremos si sigue asi cuando empieze el cambio a gtk3
<Goku> Gosset_Inofensiu: prueba en #gnome. Es en inglés, aunque no sé si te dirán algo acerca de classic.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gracias Goku ahi estare
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ya esta cambiado a gtk3
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gnome-classic esta en gtk3
<Deckon> oO
<Deckon> pasa informacion de eso
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/
<Deckon> ajam..link de donde dice que gnome2 esta en gtk3...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gnome-classic = gnome-panel = gnome-fallback de gnome-shell en gtk3
<Deckon> ha ya veo..
<Deckon> pense que te referias a gnome2
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no, no, no estoy en gnome2 ya
<Gosset_Inofensiu> para eso hay el fork ese mate
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ves, a ese proyecto sí no le veo futuro
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Be Right Back
<jmanuel_cool> buenos días por la mañana
<nycko> buenas
<nycko> pregunta: tengo ubuntu 12.04 desktop
<nycko> y lo uni por ldap contra un server
<nycko> el tema, es que lightdm no le pinta usuarios que no tiene definido como local
<nycko> que conf tengo que cambiar en pam.d/lightdm (supongo que ahi) para que funcione?
<nycko> este es el log que veo en lightdm.log: WARNING: Could not call FindUserByName: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Accounts.Error.Failed: Failed to look up user with name USUARIOLDAP
<nycko> si creo un user local funciona sin problemas
<Xago> hola amigos, buenos dias/tardes...según sea el caso
<Xago> quién conoce una aplicación que lea archivos DWG?
<nycko> Xago: me suena, es de autocad?
<Deckon> freecad supongo
<Deckon> draftsight tambien puede que lo haga
<nycko> claro, la pregunta es: necesitas que lea solamente o que edite?
<nycko> para editar, (hace mucho) no encontre algo decente
<dylan66> inkscape solo lo podes ver
<Xago> nycko, así es
<cousteau> para editar qué?
<Xago> necesito un lector para ubuntu y poder ver los archivos/planos y diagramas
<cousteau> DWG?
<Deckon> Xago: freecad o draftsight no te funcionan?
<nycko> bueno, a nadie le paso lo que pregunte? :(
<Xago> no los conozco :(
<cousteau> y bien?  en qué formato están los planos?  DWG?
<Deckon> Xago: eso se arregla buscando documentacion o instalandolos
<cousteau> si es DXF hay más posibilidades de verlos
<saranpio> hola a todos buenos dias
<Xago> Deckon, estoy instalando el freecad GRACIAS
<Xago> saranpio, buenos dias
<saranpio> para que sirve el freecad?
<Deckon> saranpio: es una utileria tipo autocad opensource
<saranpio> QUE BUENO
<saranpio>  y podes hacer lo mismo que en autocad o todavia le falta mejorar?
<Deckon> pues puedes hacer diseños y demas pero no tiene la potencia para compararse a autocad, parece que draftsight es un poco mas completo
<Deckon> seria cosa de que los probaras por ti mismo saranpio
<seigor-35> pa ra los que quieran editar y ver archivos de aodesk o aotucad en linux  cheken esto:
<seigor-35> http://www.bricsys.es/es_ES/
<zk_> me ha venido el upgrade de kubuntu
<zk_> espero ke no se liee
<Zentaur> hola
<Zentaur> alguien sabe como instalar los drivers de nvidia en 12.04?
<Zentaur> he probado de todo y solo he empeorado las cosas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo tengo ati radeon y el 12.04 me lo reconoce sólo, incluso HDMI. :(
<Gosset_Inofensiu> has probado: http://barsha-ubuntu.blogspot.com.es/2012/04/drivers-nvidia-1204.html ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> veo en otra pagina que es mejor instalar los drivers propietarios que estan en: http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.31/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.31-pkg1.run&lang=us&type=Other
<Zentaur> voy a ver
<Zentaur> en el ultimo link no sale nada, es una newsletter
<Zentaur> he probado a instalarlos y me baja la resolucion y no me deja cambiar
<Zentaur> al desinstalarlos vuevo a la medio-normalidad
<Deckon> Zentaur: prueba con nouveau
<Zentaur> buena idea
<Zentaur> vaya. es lo que tengo instalado ahora
<Gosset_Inofensiu> newsletter?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo veo un enlace donde pone download
<Zentaur> entre otars cosas la pantalla de login se ve bajisima de resolucion
<Deckon> Zentaur: y ninguno de los que va en el ubuntu te funciona bien?
<Zentaur> cuando instalé el de nvidia 173 me bajo a 600x800
<Deckon> y no has probado con el .run?
<Zentaur> y no me dejaba cambiar. al iniciar el setup de nvidia me ha dicho que no esta en uso el driver
<Deckon> bajandote el modulo de la pagina de nvidia
<Zentaur> voy a proobar
<neyder_> hola,
<Deckon> Zentaur: a lo mejor no esta bien seteado el modulo en tu xorg.conf
<Deckon> Zentaur: corre sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Zentaur> no se. como puedo saberlo?
<Zentaur> voy a volver a instalar los nvidia de ubuntu y  aver q pasa
<Deckon> suerte
<Zentaur> gracias :)
<Zentaur> parece que no funciona
<Zentaur> instalé el driver current
<Zentaur> desisntale nouveau y ejecute nvidia-xconfig.
<Zentaur> al darle a nvidia server settings me dice q parece que no estoy usando el driver.
<Zentaur> que edite xconfig
<Zentaur> no hay manera es desesperante
<Deckon> Zentaur: podrias intentar con el modulo de la pagina de nvidia
<Zentaur> probaré
<qEssence> ¿Alguien usa xrdp?
<Zentaur> en controladores adicionales me dice que el controlaor esta activado pero no en uso
<qEssence> Zentaur: Yo uso los privativos del centro de controladores adicionales. ¿No te sale esa opción?
<Zentaur> no se en donde está esa opcion
<Deckon> Zentaur: es el que va en ubuntu
<qEssence> En controladores adicionales.
<qEssence> No, el que va en ubuntu es el nouveau.
<Zentaur> voy a probar a bajarlos de la web
<Deckon> si pues me refiero a los propietarios de nvidia que van en ubuntu
<Zentaur> en el centro de software instale el nvidia current que es privado
<debsan> Zentaur, estás seguro que eliminaste los otros drivers libres ?
<Zentaur> a ver q miro otra vez
<qEssence> Es igual, si no le pilla los de nvidia mejor que no borre nada más, o le veo arreglándolo en vesa.
<qEssence> En el centro de controladores adicionales deberían salirte dos opciones.
<Zentaur> me queda libdrm-nuveau1a
<debsan> qEssence, Zentaur, la cuestión no es desinstalar, sino evitar que se carguen al inicio
<Zentaur> uf ya estoy arreglandolo a800 x 600
<qEssence> En el centro de controladores adicionales deberían salirte dos opciones.(Bis)
<Zentaur> no, solo sale una
<qEssence> ¿Cual?
<Zentaur> controlador de gráficos acelerados de nvidia (current)
<Zentaur> dice q está activo pero no en uso
<qEssence> Qué bien.
<qEssence> No sabía que eso fuese posible.
<Deckon> Zentaur: revisa en tu xorg.conf
<qEssence> Sí.
<qEssence> Pégalo en pastebin que lo veamos.
<Deckon> en tu seccion devise tienes que tener una linea Driver nvidia
<qEssence> o paste.ubuntu.com
<Zentaur> donde está xorg.conf?
<Deckon> /etc/X11
<Zentaur> ok
<Zentaur> ready in paste.ubuntu.com
<Deckon> solo busca la seccion device y ve que el driver sea nvidia
<alma-ubuntu> alguien sabe cómo crear un diccionario hexadecimal??? no se mucho de programacion ni de linux... he encontrado esto en la web http://paste.ubuntu.com/962762/
<Zentaur> pone Devide0
<Deckon> Zentaur: en driver?
<Zentaur> perdon. en device > driver =nvidia
<Zentaur> creo q voy a reinstalar el sistema entero
<qEssence> Si borras ese archivo, en teoría deberías poder recrearlo. No obstante, prueba antes a instalar los drivers de la web.
<qEssence> Pero recuerda que debes matar las X antes.
<Deckon> no es necesario matarlas, con detener gdm es suficiente
<Zentaur> ok
<Chelo91> hola
<Deckon> o/
<Chelo91> alguien sabe donde veo soluciones para un determinado equipo?
<Deckon> gugle?
<Chelo91> :(
<Deckon> o puedes expener aqui tus problemas y vemos en que podemos ayudarte
<Chelo91> tengo una acer D255e
<Chelo91> las netboks chiquitas
<Chelo91> y tengo problemas con el micro
<Chelo91> el problema es q tengo 2 barras y no se porque si las 2 están iguales no se escucha nada
<Chelo91> tengo q bajar 1 al minimo
<Chelo91> entonces en skype no tengo problema le saco el cambiar modificar automaticamente el volumen
<Chelo91> pero google voice no puedo hacerlo
<Chelo91> ese es mi problema :(
<alma-ubuntu> alguien sabe cómo crear un diccionario hexadecimal??? no se mucho de programacion ni de linux... he encontrado esto en la web http://paste.ubuntu.com/962762/
<Deckon> alma-ubuntu: eso que lo quieres para un aircrack o algo asi?
<alma-ubuntu> si, exactamente...
<Deckon> alma-ubuntu: busca en la web diccionarios
<alma-ubuntu> he buscado un poco bastante en google pero solo hallo comentarios de gente inexperta
<Deckon> Chelo91: podrias intentar ver si con alsamixer desde terminal tienes algun canal necesario para lo que quieres
<guampa> !aircrack | alma-ubuntu
<kubot> alma-ubuntu: Aircrack-ng es una suite para auditoria Wi-Fi, el cual es independiente a Ubuntu. Por lo tanto no se da ningun tipo de soporte. Consulte en su canal oficial: #aircrack-ng
<alma-ubuntu> uhhh buenisimo... (esta en ingles verdad?... ufaaa...)
<Deckon> alma-ubuntu: usa gugle, yo ya encontre varios diccionarios con video tutoriales y demas
<alma-ubuntu> ok Deckon... pero como me registro con pidgin en #aircrac-ng  ???
<Deckon> pues si, que estas usando para conectaarte a este canal?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> nadie usa xchat para chatear?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<alma-ubuntu> pidgin
<Deckon> sep, en ubuntu uso xchat
<alma-ubuntu> ah listo ya encontre gracias chicos!!!
<Deckon> alma-ubuntu: si, al igual que te conectaste aqui te conectas en aircrack-ng
<ignacio> holaa
<ignacio> algien aqui?
<ignacio> necesito ayuda
<Deckon> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ignacio> tengo una duda tengo una tarjeta grafica intel 82845g/gl[brookdale-g]/ge y uso xubuntu 11.10 , bueno al grano, despues de usarlo max 10 min me parpadea la pantalla y se empieza a ver mal , letras amarillas entre otras cosas , saven como solucionarlo?
<Deckon> y eso solo te pasa en ubuntu?
<ignacio> si , antes tenia una nvidia no me aucerdo cual era y usaba fedora 16 , pero la nvidia se me quemo y empeze a usar la intel con xubuntu , se podria decir que solo me apsa con xubuntu
<ignacio> e visto en internet que se peude solucionar creando el archivo xorg.conf , como root sin entorno grafico , pero a la hora de crearlo me da un error
<Deckon> y si actualizas a 12?, puede que te arregle el fallo
<ignacio> eso mismo pienso , ya me descarge xubuntu 12.04 pero no tengo cd donde guardarlo , me llama la atencion un prograam que hay en el menu que se llama creador de discos de arranque , pero nose como usarlo
<Deckon> podrias hacer una usb como medio de instalacion
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Regreso en un rato
<ignacio> y como lo ago? copio la iso al usb y boteo del usb? o con algun programa
<Deckon> nop, hay utilerias que te hacen bootebla la usb
<Deckon> busca en gugle, hay mucha info de eso
<ignacio> ok
<ignacio> y otra cosa tengo ubuntu 11.10 pero cuando lo instalo , despues no me inicia
<ignacio> todo esto se deve a mi tarjeta grafica...es un asco
<Deckon> ignacio: puede que con el 12 ya no tengas esos problemas
<ignacio> si ya estoy deseando etner ya instalado el 12 *-*
<ignacio> en menu/sistema ai instalado un programa que se llama creador de discos de arramque , me servira ese?
<ignacio> ?
<Zentaur> no hhay manera
<Zentaur> un desastre, he decidido formatear y empezar de 0
<ignacio> porque?
<Deckon> Zentaur: no te sirvio el .run?
<ignacio> y tengo otra duda , con el compiz , cuando activo por ejemplo ventanas gelatinosas no pasa nada , com ago para que funcionen?
<delarge> buuenas
<ignacio> hola
<delarge> instalé Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, configuré mi conexion a internet manual, con la misma ip, mascara de subred, puerta de enlace y servidor DNS que uso en windows
<delarge> pero solo abre las paginas de google y youtube
<delarge> el resto no carga
<ignacio> xD
<delarge> alguien tiene una idea de que puede ser ?
<ignacio> saves como crear meter una iso a un usb y botearla para instalar xubuntu 12.04?
<seigor-35> que version de ubuntu tienes... y cual vas ainstalar ignacio
<tronos13> hola
<tronos13> este es el canal de ubuntu en español?
<ignacio> si
<ignacio> hola
<tronos13> que hay?
<tronos13> busco un poco de informacion
<ignacio> tengo xubuntu 11.10 y quiero instalar xubuntu 12.04 pero no tengo cd donde guardarlo y quiero saver como meterlo a un usb y botearlo
<tronos13> ignacio
<tronos13> tienes la imagen ISO no?
<ignacio> si
<seigor-35> busca la aplicacio usb creator en el sinaptic
<tronos13> pues tienes algun programa para grabar?
<tronos13> a no tienes cd
<ignacio> usb creator
<seigor-35> yes
<ignacio> lo buscare
<Zentaur> no, me dio un error en la instalacion del run y al reiniciar no fue capaz d elevantar x
<Zentaur> se quedo colgado de todo
<ignacio> pero una ves que aya instaaldo xubuntu 12.04 mediante mi usb , podre recuperar mi usb para otras cosas no?
<seigor-35> si, amenos que lo quemos por sobrecalentamiento de puertos...
<Zentaur> bueno, desconecto. es suficiente por hoy. queda instalando el pangolin de nuevo
<ignacio> o.O
<Zentaur> gacias por todo chic@s!
<ignacio> a pero ya tengo un un programa en menu/sistema que se llama creador de discos de arranque , ese sirve?
<seigor-35> es el que te digo....
<ignacio> se convertiria como en un live usb no?
<seigor-35> si...si.... y te recomiendo que te aprendas los nombres de las aplicaciones basicas de ubuntu......
<ignacio> xD si..esq soy nuevo en esto , estaba acostumbrado a usar fedora
<seigor-35> son los mismos comandos puestan ambas distros basadas en gnome....
<ignacio> ok...
<ignacio> es poco provable que me pase eso de sovrecaliento no? xD
<ignacio> listo
<ignacio> ya estoy preparado XD
<seigor-35> a menos que conectes veinte usbś en los puertos y un buen de impresorar usb y motores de ventiladores solo asi se pueden calentar y quemar tu memoria usb...
<ignacio> ahh
<ignacio> entonces no se quemara
<seigor-35> jajajaja....
<mimecar> seigor-35: aunque lo hicieras, el puerto usb no puede dar tanta corriente
<seigor-35> echale que aunque se uqeme compras otras por 5 dolares...
<seigor-35> si
<ignacio> solo tengo conectado el usb y una antena wifi dejen de asustarme  o.O xD
<seigor-35> las variables de los puertos de penden de la tarjeta madre y har puerto que trabajan 5 y 6 8 10 12 has 16 voltios... todo depende de tu placa base...
<mimecar> los puertos USB dan 5 V
<seigor-35> unos depende de la config que tengas en la placa...
<ignacio> primero tengo que formatear el usb...como la formateo? xD
<seigor-35> pero la mayoria de memorias usb se queman por desconectarlas cuando estan escribiendo algo....
<ignacio> coño mejor me compro un cd ¬¬
<seigor-35> usb creator hace todo por ti....
<seigor-35> a qui en mexico cuestas 5 centavos de dolar los cd odvds hasta menos....
<ignacio> esq no tengo dinero para comprarme uno ...xD
<ignacio> A Y TENGO UNA DUDA!
<ignacio> una duda acerca de wine
<seigor-35> jajaja.... utiliza el usb creator y no pasa nada solo has lo que el programa te indica ....
<ignacio> el wine me da un error con TODOS los juegos que trato de abrir
<seigor-35> primero resuelve un problema y despues pasa a otro....
<ignacio> la opcion de cerar el disco de arranque me sale bloqueada
<ignacio> cerar*
<ignacio> crear*
<ignacio> xD
<seigor-35> retira tu usb y vuelve a conectar y ejecuta como super usuario el comando usb-creator-gtk
<mimecar> ignacio: cómo has iniciado ubuntu?
<ignacio> ok
<seigor-35> bay
<ignacio> coño se fue
<mimecar> !lengua ignacio
<kubot> ignacio: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<ignacio> :o lo siento
<ignacio> ya lo inice como super usuario pero sige estando bloqueado
<mimecar> cómo has iniciado ubuntu?
<ignacio> mm normalmente , como siempre xD
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no estas con un live cd?
<ignacio> no
<ignacio> ?
<mimecar> si no das más detalles no se lo que tienes puesto ahora
<ignacio> mira
<ignacio> tengo xubuntu 11.10 instalado en mi disco duro y quiero cambiarme a xubuntu 12.04 pero no tengo un cd donde grabarlo esique quiero meterlo a un usb , pero el usb creator tiene el boton 'crear disco de arranque' bloqueado
<mimecar> no creo que te sirva usar el usb creator
<ignacio> entonces...:(
<ignacio> tendre que esperar a comprar un cd?
<mimecar> si usas ese programa tendrás un live usb de la 11.10
<mimecar> actualiza desde el propio sistema operativo
<ignacio> si ya e intentado , pero yo estoy conectado a internet por una antena wifi que en unos minutos me la van a pesdir y me quedsare sin intrnet , pero cuando quiero actualizar desde el propio sistema me dice que se descargaran 2gb y se demorara 4 horas y no tengo todod ese tiempo
<mimecar> descarga la iso de la 12.04 y pasala con unetbootin
<mimecar> aunque seguramente necesitarás conexión a internet para actualizar todo
<ignacio> ya tengo la iso de la 12.04
<ignacio> solo me flata el cd
<ignacio> falta*
<mimecar> pasala con unetbootin
<ignacio> pero eso es de netbook o no
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> es un programa para pasar la iso al usb
<ignacio> si...
<ignacio> esta en el centro de software?
<mimecar> miralo
<ignacio> me andara ubuntu con unitycon mi tarjeta de video intel 82845g/gl[brookdale-g]/ge integrada?
<mimecar> no lo se
<ignacio> si esta el unetbottin en el centro de soft
<ignacio> pero despues como boteo el usb?
<mimecar> lo seleccionas en el arranque de tu ordenador
<ignacio> despues podre recuperar mi usb para otras cosas?
<mimecar> formateandolo si
<ignacio> ok
<ignacio> ya tengo instalado unetbotin
<ignacio> como se usa? xD
<mimecar> abre el programa y lo verás
<ignacio> te envio aun screnshot?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> ignacio: no me mandes nada
<ignacio> no me sale para instalar la version 12.04
<mimecar> has seleccionado la iso de la 12.04?
<ignacio_> volvi
<ignacio_> se me fue el internet xD
<ignacio_> ?
<mimecar> selecciona la iso y pasala al usb
<chilicuil> hola o/
<mflores> hola¡¡ buenas  tardes.. Q complemetno para sindicacion atom me recomiendan? gracias
<omikron4> mflores: puedes ser un poco mas amplio?
<omikron4> atom es un netbook. Y la sindicacion?
<omikron4> y el complemento de sindicacion? que tipo de complementos
<mflores> tipo rss
<mflores> un generador de rss
<mflores> listo¡ encontre un recipe en la pagina de github
<natrum> hello there
<natrum> Hola amigos, ¿hay alguien en el canal?
<m4v> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<natrum> instalé ubuntu 11.10 y todo funciona bien, el único problema que tengo es que aveces cuando reinicio o cuando enciendo el pc luego de apagarlo ubuntu no me reconoce el disco duro. Tengo que prenderlo y apagarlo varias veces hasta que lo reconoce. ¿Sabe alguien qué puede estar pasando y cómo puedo solucionarlo?
<dylan66> sino reconociera el disco duro no iniciaria el sistema
<init>  dmesg?
<natrum> dylan66 lo reconoce luego de prender y apagar varias veces el pc
<init> ah
<init> los conectores del hd?
<init> no tara daniado?
<natrum> es buena esa init
<natrum> eso no lo verifiqué
<natrum> pero si estuvieran dañados, no tendría que detectarlo nunca no?
<maca> De qué problema habáis?? que me perdí, entré tarde de la pregunta
<natrum> el problema que estoy teniendo maca es que instalé ubuntu 11.10 y me funciona perfectamente, pero aveces, cuando enciendo mi ordenador se cuelga antes de arrancar porque no me detecta el disco duro
<natrum> enciendo y apago varias veces el cpu hasta que ubuntu inicia correctamente
<natrum> no entiendo porqué aveces lo reconoce y aveces no
<natrum> hace un rato llegué de trabajar, encendí mi ordenador y se quedó colgado, lo apagué y lo volví a encender y todo ok
<natrum> y aveces al encender mi ordenador me salta el mensaje de error en consola que no se detectó ninguna unidad de disco rígido, me detecta el teclado pero no el disco rígido
<natrum> apago y prendo hasta que lo detecta
<maca> Pero, dice algún tipo de mensaje? como que no encuentra el swap o q no existe??
<maca> Ah, vale
<maca> Es un error de kernel
<maca> has probado en reinstalar bien??
<maca> o que otras soluciones dio los demas?
<natrum> no maca, te cuento
<maca> vale, dime
<natrum> lo que hice fue bajarme la imagen iso de ubuntu 11.10 del sitio oficial de 32 bit. Con ella cree un CD de arranque y lo instalé en mi ordenador
<natrum> es el único sistema operativo que tengo instalado
<natrum> lo que hice fue darle siguiente, siguiente, a todo y lo instalé
<natrum> desde entonces me ha funcionado bien, salvo eso que me pasa esporádicamente y no se que es
<natrum> lo tengo actualizado
<maca> Bueno, pero es que a ver, hay veces que instala mal, sin darse cuenta. Lo que te ocurre es un pequeño fallo de kernel. O bin actualizas, o reinstalas de nuevo. Eso sí, ¿has asegurado que el iso de ubuntu que has descargado es original comprobando con sha256sum?
<maca> No sé que mas decirte
<maca>  A mí me paso una vez, hace mucho, y reinstalé y dejó de fallar
<natrum> no lo probé no maca
<natrum> cómo puedo hacer para comprabarlo con sha256sum?
<onicev> Hola
<chilicuil> hola onicev o/
<onicev> acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04 y no se como hacer que la barra vertical de la izquierda desaparezca como ocurria en ubuntu 11.04
<onicev> ¿que debo hacer?
<onicev> Cuando digo "desaparezca" me refiero a que se deslice hacia la izquierda y quede oculta
<maca> perdon por mi tardanza, natrum. claro. es que aunque descagues el iso, puede estar corrupto o con fallo. Se comprueba con sha256sum, y si coincide, es que está bien y es original
<maca>  me entiende notrum?
<maca>  ahora voy a decirte un enlace para que veas como se hace
<onicev> hola chilicuil
<natrum> si, perfectamente maca
<natrum> voy a verificar eso
<maca> onicev, tengo la solución, espera un momento
<onicev> espero, gracias.
<natrum> en caso de que esté todo bien, re-instalo?
<maca> onicev, vete a configuración de sistema, luego a apariencia
<maca> dime si estás listo
<onicev> ya he ido
<maca> natrum, eche un vistazo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSHA256SUM
<maca> onicev, clica en la pestaña comportamiento, y lo verás
<natrum> fabuloso maca, muchas gracias. Te aviso en unos minutos como me fue
<maca> utiliza el traduztor de google si no entiendes, ojo, el script debe ser en inglés, porque si no, no entenderá el terminal
<onicev> Ya lo he solucionado. Muchas gracias maca.
<maca> de nada onicev
<onicev> Es que cada vez que esto se actualiza cambian algunas cosas.
<onicev> Un saludo y hasta otra
<onicev> bye
<maca> Si hay algún problema mas, natrum, me cuentas. Que yo tengo conocimiento de inglés
<maca> Cuando descargas en ubuntu, el código sha256sum está en el apartado alternate.
<maca> Si no lo vés natrum, me lo dices
<natrum> bárbaro maca
<natrum> te aviso en un minuto gracias
<natrum> maca, el sha256sum sólo sirve para .iso? porque ya tengo grabado el cd pero no tengo la .iso en mi ordenador
<maca> El sha256sum sirve también para comprobar si el codigo fuente de un programa que descargaste es original. no sólo para isos. Entonces, me temo que tendrás que volver a descargar la iso, y comprobarla
<maca> Pero encontraste donde se ve el 256 sum de la imagen iso de ubuntu?
<maca>  en la página oficial?
<maca> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads; y luego clica en Download the text-based installer
<maca> y allí lo verás.
<natrum> milagrosamente he encontrado la iso en un pendrive
<natrum> me dio este resultado maca 31d5254e83457dfe7b46e6c2553b27b41e6e942122edb2b2ff5c3e9a82ad3256
<maca>  Después, coge el sha256sum, lo clicas, y verás una serie de números. Copia toda la linea del desktop, si tu iso es de desktop, y lo pegas en un archivo de texto. das en guardar. Y el nombre de archivo pones, SHA256SUM.sha256sum.  Tiene que estar en la misma carpeta que donde esta la iso. Si no no funciona. Luego, abres la terminal, escribe, cd carpetadondeiso. Intro. Luego; escribe sha245sum -c archivosha256sum archivoiso. Intro. Y si  dice en alguna p
<maca> .Pues compara con la sha256sum que te dio en la pagina de ubuntu
<maca> me sigue? no sñe si pierdes
<natrum> te entiendo perfectamente, te aviso en un minuto
<maca> si hay problemas, me avisa
<qEssence> Buenas.
<maca> hallo qessence
<maca> Willcomen ubuntu deutchland
<maca> qessence
<maca> willkomen
<Goku> lol.
<qEssence> :/
<maca> Era broma qessence!! No estás en un chat alemán, tranquilo
<maca> te entendemos perfectamente
<Goku> mi no entender espanol maca
<Goku> mi canal no ser correcto yo pensar
<maca> NO jodas!! You speak inglish
<maca> english, sorry
<Goku> Yeah brother! I don't understand the spanish.
<maca> Goku!!! Wellcome
<Goku> thank you
<init> !ot | maca Goku
<kubot> maca Goku: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<maca> why are you in the irc spanish?
<chilicuil> goky deberia hablar japones...
<Goku> kubot: what do you mean?
<kubot> Goku: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Goku> ohh ok.
<Goku> sorry
<maca> Goku, for english irc chat about ubuntu, change to #ubuntu channel
<Goku> mmm ok. thank you
<maca> I hope understand me
<maca> I don't want to hurt you
<Goku> i know. :)
<maca> If you want to stay on spanish irc, wellcome, bienbenido
<Goku> jracias hamigo
<maca> After all of this, you will learn spanish language
<maca> Gracias amigo, it write like it
<maca> Thanks, friend
<init> bue
<init> !ot | maca Goku
<kubot> maca Goku: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Goku> bue.. suficiente ya
<Goku> init: me enteré
<maca> Notrum, cómo va lo tuyo??!!!!
<qEssence> ¿Alguno usa xrdp?
<qEssence> ¿O algo para conectar sesiones gráficas remotas desde windows a ubuntu?
<qEssence> Uso xrdp porque permite login sin virtualizar el escritorio que esté corriendo, pero si hay otra cosa..
<maca> http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=344687, te vale este lo que dice??
<maca> eS QUE me pilla mal lo que me pides, porque no lo uso, no lo hago. Entonces, no te puedo ayudarte. qessence. Seguro que alguien de aquí sabe mas
<qEssence> No te preocupes, gracias de todas formas.
<maca> natrum, ???? me da la sensación de que no ha ido bien en lo suyo, que se lo ha traga un agujero negro digital o algo por estilo
<natrum> maca :)
<natrum> estoy vivooo
<natrum> jeje
<natrum> estoy al teléfono y justo están tocando timbre!
<natrum> parece que hoy estoy muy solicitado jeje
<ignacio> holaa
<ignacio> necesito ayuda urgente
<ignacio> como formateo un usb
<ignacio> rapido!!!
<ignacio> porfavor
<ignacio> hay algien?
<ignacio> como formateo un usb , tengo xubuntu 11.10 porfavor ayuda!
<maca> si a ver, espera un momento. Instala Gparted. Con este programa podrás formatear usb
<ignacio> ok
<maca> para ignacio, claro
<natrum> maca puse esto en consoloa
<natrum> consola
<natrum> sha256sum ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso -c SHA256SUM.sha256sum
<natrum> y me da error: sha256sum:    1414 restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<maca> no se escribe de esta forma, natrum.
<maca> se escribe así:
<maca> Primero, se cambia al directorio donde esta el iso (el arhivo sha256sum tiene que estar en el mismo directorio) (suponga qe esta en descargas): cd ./Descargas. Sustituye Descarga por el directorio o carpeta donde está el iso y el archivo. Das intro.
<maca> Luego
<natrum> están los dos en la misma carpeta
<maca> escribe: sha256sum ./SHA256SUM.sha256sum ./imageniso y da intro
<natrum> ok a ver...
<natrum> liSto :)
<natrum> aca va maca
<natrum> sha256sum ./SHA256SUM.sha256sum ./ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<natrum> dffab85bb8150019bce65af1473397fa5bf5d9bd8486c77b77818f78c594ab23  ./SHA256SUM.sha256sum
<natrum> 31d5254e83457dfe7b46e6c2553b27b41e6e942122edb2b2ff5c3e9a82ad3256  ./ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<maca> a ver, eso es lo que ha salido en la terminal?
<maca> cual de los dos ha salido en la terminal
<maca> no puede salir las dos sumas. tiene que decirte, que la suma coincide, o no coincide
<natrum> que raro
<natrum> me salió todo eso
<maca> algo mal
<natrum> ok, voy a revisar
<maca> espera un momento, por favor. haré yo y mando uns screen
<maca> vale?
<natrum> bueno gracias
<maca> para que veas tú como se hace
<maca>  espera
<natrum> maca cuál tendría que bajar? http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<maca> Claro natrum. Se me olvido especificar  la opción de chequear. escribe de nuevo esto: sha256sum -c ./SHA256SUM.sha256sum ./ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<maca> mejor escribe a secas esto: sha256sum -c ./SHA256SUM.sha256sum es más limpio
<maca> Ahora sí tendría que darte bien. Cómo me sigues? cómo te va?
<natrum> eureca :)
<natrum> sha256sum:    1414 restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<natrum>    1414 restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: FALLO al abrir o leer
<natrum> sha256sum:     102 restricted/binary-i386/Release: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<natrum>     102 restricted/binary-i386/Release: FALLO al abrir o leer
<natrum> sha256sum:    3338 restricted/binary-i386/Packages: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<natrum>    3338 restricted/binary-i386/Packages: FALLO al abrir o leer
<maca> si escribes a secas como te dije, sale menos rollo. hazlo
<maca> tal como te indique arriba a secas
<maca> Ves la diferencia??
<maca>  Bueno, qué, el iso está bien, coincide la suma??
<maca> natrum??
<natrum> maca ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso: La suma coincide
<Deckon> hubiera sido mas facil checar md5sum...menos rollo
<maca> Genial. entonces no tienes que reinstalar. Aunque....mmmm tal vez te funciona reinstalando. Pero mejor espera a las siguientes actualizaciones, Si el problema sigue, reinstala
<natrum> genial maca
<natrum> muchas gracias por tu ayuda y por tu tiempo
<maca> ya deckon, el md5 es menos seguro. es anticuado. es mejor y mas seguro el sha256
<maca> Y por cierto, da igual de rollo con md5sum, el procedimiento es el mismo
<maca> que menos rollo ni qué leches
<maca> de nada natrum
<maca> ya puedo quitarme de la tensión :D
<natrum> jaja
<maca> me molas natrum....
<maca> ;)
<natrum> que es molas maca?
<maca> que me sorprendes, que me interesas
<natrum> like it! ;)
<maca> haha
<maca> por cierto, tienes 11.10?? o 12.04?
<natrum> 11.10
<natrum> supuestamente es la versión estable
<maca> Pues actualízate al 12
<natrum> por ahora me ha funcionado de lujo
<lopulus> hola: hay alguna manera que el modem de claro funcione mejor de lo que funciona?
<natrum> te parece maca?
<natrum> no se me trancará todo? jeje
<maca> no te entendí natrum
<maca> que me parece qué?
<natrum> digo
<natrum> te pregunto si la 12 funciona bien
<natrum> como no tengo experiencia en linux tengo miedo que se me descontrole todo
<natrum> jeje
<maca> Ajá, llevo colaborando desde la beta, cuando era experimental. Va de lujo. Apaga en 3 segundos, de vertigo
<natrum> genial!
<natrum> voy a seguir tu consejo entonces
<maca> No pasa nada. Estoy yo para ayudarte, aunque no podamos conocer en persona
<natrum> que edad tenes maca?
<maca> 21
<natrum> cómo hago para hablar contigo en privado? jeje
<chilicuil> quit
<maca> pues en gmail??
<natrum> vale :)
<natrum> te paso mi gtalk
<maca> bien
<natrum> zarbash@gmail.com
<maca> copiando y pegando...
<Deckon> natrum: no des datos personales por aqui
<maca> deckon, no se yo, es posible borrar lo que puso natrum
<maca> ??
<Deckon> no
<maca> vaya por dios
<Deckon> un op podria pero dudo que lo haga
<maca> bueno, no pasa nada
<natrum> ok, no lo volveré a hacer
<natrum> gracias por el consejo
<natrum> maca, no te veo en mi lista de gtalk
<maca> No se si es lo mismo pero estoy usando desde el gmail el chat
<maca> funciona igual??
<init> hay privados en el irc
<m4v> natrum: por favor, este es un canal logueado públicamente, no pegues información personal como emails aquí
<init> /query nick
<maca> Te envie un mail, asi que... no hablemos mas por aqui natrum
<maca> en cuanto a datos personales, claro
<m4v> maca: no, no es posible borrar nada de lo que se dice aquí. Este es un canal público.
<maca> Lo se, lo se. Antes pensaba que si, pero me doy cuenta que no
<m4v> incluso si tuviera el poder de pedirle a Canonical que borre cosas del log, cada usuario aquí puede tener un registro personal del canal.
<maca> Ya
<maca> la madre que me pario por no poder evitar lo que paso
<m4v> #ubuntu-es-cafe no está logueado, así que es mejor para charlar.
<maca> Ah, si??
<maca>  vale
<init> !lengua maca
<kubot> maca: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<init> :P
<maca> Perdon, me perdí los nervios, un poco, o demasiado
<m4v> maca: pero igual cada usuario puede registrar lo que se dice, así que igual hay que tener cuidado :P como en todos lados, esto es internet después de todo.
<Deckon> no sabia que este canal era de canonical?...pense que este canal lo habias puesto tu m4v...
<natrum> maca msn tenes?
<maca> no
<m4v> Deckon: el canal es de la comunindad Ubuntu, yo soy el actual responsable, pero no es mío. Canonical hostea los logs del canal, nada más.
<maca> porfavor natrum, pasate a cafe
<ignacio> HOLA
<ignacio> NECESITO AYUDA DENEUVOXD
<m4v> !caps ignacio
<init> !caps ignacio
<kubot> ignacio: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<kubot> ignacio: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<Vegeta> !caps
<kubot> Vegeta: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<Vegeta> oh lol
<ignacio> como veo mi memoria grafica? tengo xubuntu 11.10
<Deckon> desde la utileria de nvidia?
<m4v> tu que?
<ignacio> me memria grafica
<ignacio> memoria*
<ignacio> tengo una intel
<ignacio> pero necesito saver cuanta memoria tengo
<ignacio> ayuda please
<m4v> no se ve eso en el bios?
<ignacio> si
<m4v> no conozco como ver la memoria de la placa gráfica desde ubuntu.
<ignacio> pero estoy asiendo unas cosas y necesito saver algun comnado o un programa que me diga mi memoria grafica en xubuntu
<Deckon> nvidia y ati pueden desde su utileria, en intel ni idea
<ignacio> mmmmmmm bueno ok
<m4v> capaz que "lshw" dice algo
<ignacio> y tengo otra pregunta acerca del compiz
<ignacio> al activar cosas del compiz no pasa nada , por ejemplo las ventanas gelatinosas las activo pero no ocurre nada , saven que pasa?
<m4v> "lshw -c display"
<ignacio> ok
<m4v> en mi caso no dice que memoria tiene la placa igual
<ignacio> y algun comando para ver la ram hay?
<Deckon> ignacio: supongo tengas que instalas los plugins de compiz
<m4v> free
<m4v> ignacio: "free -m"
<ignacio> y como instalo los plugins
<Deckon> revisa en tus repos
<ignacio> esq soy algo nuevo en ubuntu xD
<Deckon> cuando busques algo el primer lugar donde tienes que buscar es en tus repos
<ignacio> yy otra cosa xD despues de usar xubuntu 6min maximo me parpadea la pantalla y decae todo , las letras se ven amarillas y los juegos no me abren sera mi tarjeta de video?
<Deckon> puede ser
<ignacio> mi tarjeta es integrada pero le puedeo aumentar asta 256mb en la bios , pero creo que eso disminuye ram...
<Deckon> asi es
<ignacio> tengo 64mb de video y tengo 1gb de ram , le puedo aumentar a 128mb y a 256mb
<ignacio> mmm talves la dejare en 128
<natrum> amigos gracias por todo, nos vemos pronto!
<Deckon> harias bien, 64 ya es muy poco, sobre todo si quieres jugar
<ignacio> auque ya probe con 128 y no cambia casi nada , el alien arne no me abre tampoco el tux racer ni el frogato
<ignacio> alien arena*
<ignacio> y otro problema mas...(estoy lleno de problemas xD) el wine al abrir un juego me tira error por ejemplo me die QUAKE2 a enocntre unn serio problema y deve cerrarse , me pasa con todos los juegos
<Deckon> ignacio: 64 es muy poco para esos juegos
<Deckon> podrias intentar correrlos desde terminal y ver que errores te regresa
<ignacio> quiero jugar age of empires 2 pero mi tira error y el age of empires 2 se peude juugar asta con 16mb de video
<Deckon> si pero sin compiz
<ignacio> tengo que desactivar el compiz?
<m4v> ignacio: deberías ver la página de wine sobre esos programas. No siempre funcionan con wine
<Deckon> muy tarde
<Deckon> tiene compiz y quiere emular un juego con wine con 64 de video....
<m4v> ah bien.
<Deckon> se tomo muy enserio eso de que linux revive el hardware
<ignacio> perdon se me fue el internet
<ignacio> tengo que desactivar compiz?
<m4v> mínimo, pero co ese hardware..
<m4v> ufa.
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-03
<Thrusher> es necesario montar una particion en /home????
<Thrusher> se pude usar solo / y swap??
<Deckon> si
<RootNets> yo monte la particion en /boot
<Thrusher> pero la home queda con espacio?
<Deckon> si claro
<Deckon> Thrusher, si solo cras / todo te lo pone en esa particion
<Deckon> *creas
<Deckon> si vas a seguir el siclo lts no creo que tengas problemas, si quieres estar reinstalando cada 6 mese lo mejor seria que separaras home y root
<Thrusher> ok
<maca> Bueno. Me tengo que ir a estudiar
<maca> chao
<m4v> suerte
<RootNets> !sysinfo
<kubot> A nadie le importa la pc que tienes, no hagas /sysinfo en el canal. En una consulta solo pega la información relevante.
<RootNets> !sysinfo hora
<kubot> RootNets: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<RootNets> jajajajajajajajja
<RootNets> !sysinfo hola
<m4v> !botabuse RootNets
<kubot> RootNets: No abuses de kubot en #Ubuntu-es, por favor investiga kubot en privado con « /query kubot » | Busca factos con « !buscar <palabra> »
<RootNets> okay kubot
<RootNets> como digas
<RootNets> xd
<RootNets> alguien sabe como puedo abrir el explorador de archivos como root?
<Deckon> sudo explorador
<Deckon> en tu caso supongo nautilus
<m4v> eh
<m4v> no con sudo, con gksudo
<m4v> !gksudo
<kubot> En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<m4v> RootNets, Deckon: ^
<RootNets> ramiro@Freezer:~$ gksudo natilious
<RootNets> (gksudo:25183): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_str_has_prefix: assertion `str != NULL' failed
<m4v> RootNets: no funciona?
<MasterBOT> no
<MasterBOT> no funciona
<m4v> será porque "natilious" no existe?
<MasterBOT> parece que no
<Deckon> MasterBOT, que buntu estas usando?
<MasterBOT> Ubuntu 11.10
<Deckon> ha ya vi
<m4v> y con gksu en lugar de gksudo?
<Deckon> gksudo nautilus
<MasterBOT> si intento con sudo me dice que no existe
<MasterBOT> el comando "natilious"
<m4v> y no, te dije que no existe.
<Deckon> nautilus
<MasterBOT> BEEP BEEP
<Deckon> como el submarino de nemo nautilus
<MasterBOT> Me tengo que ir :/
<Deckon> como el animalito rraro en espiral
<Deckon> ¬¬
<Deckon> hay alguna utileria para colorear las salidas de apt?
<[|HuGO|]> Tengo problemas con mi tarjeta de video, alguien me ayuda?
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, lol
<[|HuGO|]> tengo una nvidia 7025
<[|HuGO|]> 1° no me muestra grub (Fuera de rango), 2° tampoco muestra Plymouth (fuera de rango)
<[|HuGO|]> sólo muestra lightdm
<Deckon> [|HuGO|], no has intentado hacer ctrl + alt + +/- para ver si te toma la resolucion?
<[|HuGO|]> sí he probado y nada
<rendero> hola
<neyder_> no puedo actualizar a 12.04, ni con do-release-upgrade, ni update-manager -c -d
<neyder_> desde 11.10
<[|HuGO|]> neyder_, sale algún error?
<neyder_> do-release-upgrade -d
<neyder_> Comprobar si existe un nueva versión de Ubuntu
<neyder_> No se ha encontrado ninguna edición nueva
<neyder_> #con y sin -d
<bengykmpu> pregunta... por que no puedo actualiza mi 12.04 beta a la version final?
<dylan66> cual es el problema?
<bengykmpu> no me actualiza a la version final
<dylan66> te sale la opcion en el cwntro de actualizaciones?
<bengykmpu> no
<dylan66> aptitude dist-upgrade en consola
<bengykmpu> gracias
<willfrand> Que tal amigos, tengo la version 11.04 de ubuntu, quiero actualizar a la 12.04 sin tener que pasar por la 11.10, saben como se hace??
<dylan66> sin reinstalar no
<lancelot> tienes que editar sources.list
<lancelot> cual es el nombre clave de 11.04?
<lancelot> ya es "natty"
<lancelot> todo los que contengan esa palabra cambialas por precise
<lancelot> luego "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<lancelot> y listo :B
<m4v> NO!
<m4v> lancelot: eso no es la forma de actualizar Ubuntu.
<lancelot> D:
<lancelot> antes se hacia asi por lo menos
<lancelot> se cambiaba el nombre clave
<m4v> nunca se hizo así.
<m4v> si hacés eso capaz que funciona si tienes suerte, pero lo más probable es que termine rompiendo el sistema.
<lancelot> nop
<lancelot> los servidores son los mismos
<lancelot> en todas las versiones
<m4v> siempre desde la consola, se actualiza con el comando do-release-upgrade
<m4v> lancelot: pero la actualización no es tan simple!
<lancelot> si no me equivoco
<lancelot> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<m4v> te estas equivocando, dist-upgrade es para actualizaciones donde se borran otros paquetes, pero no es para actualizar a *otro* release.
<m4v> para actualizar el kernel, tienes que usar dist-upgrade.
<m4v> pero para actualizar de versión, es do-release-upgrade, y solo se puede actualizar al release siguiente, sin saltear nada, a no ser que sea de LTS a LTS.
<lancelot> mm
<lancelot> bueno entonces me disculpo por el error
<dylan66> para borrar y cumplir dependencias es full-upgrade
<dylan66> l que dijo lancelot se hace en debian
<m4v> dylan66: creo que eso es en aptitude
<dylan66> no se si sieve en ubuntu
<dylan66> para pasar de stable atesting
<dylan66> si aptitude
<m4v> No se *exactamente* porqué no se puede hacer la actualización así en Ubuntu, pero sí sé que la documentación siempre dice de usar "do-release-upgrade", y recuerdo algunos casos en este canal con upgrades fallidos por dependencias rotas por actualizar cambiando el sources.list
<DIMITRUSS> hola saben instale gnome en 12.04 pero para obtener el gnome3 se necesitan repos especles ya las argregue al source.lst y ya instale el paquete solo que instale antes la version anterior asi que quiero  desisntalar genome shell por que ya intente y cuando volvi  a instalar me instalo lo mismo y no el gnome 3
<dylan66> 12.04 trae gnome 3
<dylan66> te debes de referir a gomeshell
<DIMITRUSS> aja
<dylan66> no entendi cual es el problema
<DIMITRUSS> que gnome shell me trae la anterior version
<m4v> gnome-shell también está en los repositorios
<dylan66> para instalar gnome-shell no es necesario cambiar source.list
<m4v> no deberías agregar nada en el sources.list para instalar eso.
<DIMITRUSS> gnome 3 es lo que quiero y me instala el anterior
<m4v> DIMITRUSS: saca lo que hayas puesto en el sources.list, has un update e instala gnome-shell y ya.
<DIMITRUSS> okas
<dylan66> gnome 3 es el escritorio
<DIMITRUSS> si
<m4v> DIMITRUSS: Ubuntu 12.04 con Gnome 3, de que hablas?
<dylan66> gnome shel o unity son shell
<DIMITRUSS> yo tengo mi version de 12.04 con gnome 3
<m4v> GNOME 3 != Gnome Shell
<DIMITRUSS> en mi pc
<DIMITRUSS> segui una guia donde tenia que poner repos y de alli solo instlar gnome-shell y ya estava funciono en mi pc de escritorio pero en mi laptop instale gnome shell sin hacer esas repos y me instalo el gnome antguo
<m4v> DIMITRUSS: para que versión de Ubuntu era esa guía?
<DIMITRUSS> 12.04
<DIMITRUSS> obviamente
<m4v> a ver?
<lancelot> gnome-shell es la "shell" por defecto de gnome3
<m4v> link
<DIMITRUSS> volvera buscar
<m4v> porque gnome-shell *ya viene* en los repositorios.
<m4v> solo tienes que apt-get install gnome-shell, sin agregar nada.
<bmk1189> Buenas. Tengo una duda en xubuntu. Me gustaría saber si existe alguna forma de ver las propiedades de varios archivos/carpetas seleccionadas. El thunar deshabilita "propiedades" en clic derecho cuando hay más de 1 archivo o carpeta seleccionado.
<lancelot> que lastima que en planetalinux.org el 99% de las noticias sea sobre ubuntu
<lancelot> y todo unity : |
<lancelot> encontrar a kde en ese blog es como encontrar a windows en una lista de correos de linux
<m4v> lancelot: solo soporte sobre Ubuntu aquí, si quieres charlar el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe está disponible
<dzup> oh no el m4v
<dzup> me fui de troll a flamer hmm sigues aqui?
<m4v> que ocurre dzup?
<dzup> nada tranquilo usted
<dzup> no te preocupes
<DIMITRUSS> si se puede instlar gnome 3 en ubuntu 12.04
<m4v> 12.04 ya viene con gnome3 instalado
<chilicuil> o/
<DIMITRUSS> http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<DIMITRUSS> yo segui esta guia
<m4v> DIMITRUSS: la guía está mal hecha
<m4v> GNOME 3 es un entorno de escritorio, Ubuntu 12.04 *viene* con gnome3
<m4v> ahí, lo que llama gnome3 es en realidad gnome-shell, que es un manejador de ventanas. Ubuntu 12.04 usa Unity en lugar de gnome shell
<m4v> ahí mismo lo dice con el apt-get
<m4v> usa "apt-get install gnome-shell" está instalando gnome-shell, no gnome3
<m4v> y encima es innecesario, porque Ubuntu 12.04 tiene gnome-shell en los repositorios.
<m4v> podrías haber hecho lo mismo con "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" sin hacer nada raro.
<DIMITRUSS> eso digo yo
<DIMITRUSS> solo tendre entonces que qquitar ese repo y update y reintalar
<m4v> no, para sacar un ppa no es tan sencillo.
<m4v> tenés que instalar ppa-purge "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge" y después "sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3" para sacar el ppa
<m4v> vas a tener que volver a instalar gnome-shell después de eso.
<DIMITRUSS> ok
<dbug> ola
<lana> Hola, no me aparecen los botones de cerrar minizar, cambiar tamaño
<m0ugly> lan egiten duzu ba
<fosco_> buenas
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> tengo una serie de cosas que estan funcionando de una forma un tanto peculiar y no tengo ni idea de como ver un log o alguna solución o incluso como poner una busqueda en google.....
<manel2020> resumen-->
<manel2020> Instalacion limpia de ubuntu 10.04 LTS  64bits-> se actualizaron paquetes no version.
<manel2020> Todo funciona normal hasta que... un día (hace 4 dias de la instalacion limpia), aparece la sesion de invitado ¿iniciada?...
<manel2020> Se descuadro la barra (panel) superior
<manel2020> Dejo de funcionar el sonido (sin mas)
<manel2020> No permite acceder a gestion de usuarios
<manel2020> No aparece Sesion invitado
<manel2020> NO apaga ni reinicia el equipo (hay que hacerlo manteniendo pulsado del boton o desconectar la electricidad).
<manel2020> esto ultimo se realiza con sudo shutdown 0 -> el mismo resultado...
<manel2020> ¿alguna idea?...
<fosco_> con ese conjunto de síntomas no se me ocurre nada
<fosco_> abre un terminal y escribe whoami
<manel2020> ni a mi fosco ni a mi.. ;)
<manel2020> dice que el usuario soy yo
<manel2020> es decir como le he puesto que se llamara
<fosco_> ok
<manel2020> no es guest ni root ni otro distinto o inedito (si es lo que querias aclarar)
<fosco_> puede que se haya quedado a medio configurar o mal instalado algun paquete tipo policykit
<fosco_> en el terminal pon sudo apt-get -f install
<manel2020> 0, 0 , 0 y 1 no actualizado
<fosco_> pues ni idea, será cuestión de ir probando cosas hasta que des con el problema
<manel2020> Manage ASN.1 structures (runtime) -> este parece que es el paquete no actualizado
<fosco_> yo empezaría por actualizar el sistema y reiniciar
<manel2020> he actualizado ese paquete  que al parecer es importante , no se porque se quedo sin updatear... (eso es otra historia). voy a reiniciar (tratar de hacerlo).
<manel2020> Actualizar?? cambiar a 12??
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo reboot
<manel2020> ok
<manel2020> voy a probar eso.
<manel2020> si resuelve bien, la alternativa es volver a empezar de 0
<manel2020> hola de nuevo
<manel2020> la novedad ha sido que el sudo reboot a funcionado... (algo es algo)
<manel2020> users-admin
<manel2020> (users-admin:3083): Liboobs-WARNING **: There was an unknown error communicating with the backends: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<fosco_> ahi se intuye un problema de permisos
<fosco_> pero la verdad es q no tengo ni idea de como solucionarlo
<manel2020> sudo users-admin
<manel2020> (users-admin:3615): Liboobs-WARNING **: There was an unknown error communicating with the backends: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<fosco_> no uses sudo con aplicaciones gráficas
<fosco_> eso puede dejar inservible la aplicación
<fosco_> gksu users-admin
<manel2020> ya fosco, era para que me cagara por la consola informacion (mal uso por mi parte)
<manel2020> gksudo users-admin
<manel2020> (users-admin:4872): Liboobs-WARNING **: There was an unknown error communicating with the backends: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<manel2020> gksu -> no suelta absolutamente nada
<manel2020> lo cual siendo correcto el uso, no deja de ser inservible para esta situacion..
<manel2020> creo que tengo que usar el plan B, uck con 10.04
<manel2020> no me apetece hecharme otras 4 horas esperando updates...
<manel2020> o simplemente instalar la 10.04 y no actualizar
<manel2020> "otro problemilla mas" el centro de software funciona de forma visual, no permite instalar nada... (joer joer joer)... ¿que coño ha pasado (pregunta constructiva)?
<fosco_> todo es lo mismo, tema de permisos
<fosco_> instala desde la linea de comandos y listo
<qEssence> Buenas tardes.
<qEssence> ¿alguien sabe el nombre interno de gnome-shell? Intento lanzarlo internamente, sé que gnome-fallback es una forma, pero busco la de shell.
<fosco_> a que te refieres con nombre interno?
<qEssence> Por ejemplo, puedes especificar que se te lance la versión básica de gnome con gnome-fallback
<qEssence> busco la forma de lanzar gnome-shell desde xrdp
<fosco_> te refieres al nombre del ejecutable de gnome-shell?
<qEssence> Erhm.. pudiera ser.
<fosco_> el nombre del ejecutable es gnome-shell
<qEssence> Entonces no. Ya intenté esa instrucción, y no dejó lanzarla.
<fosco_> que no te haya dejado no significa que no sea esa
<fosco_> que error da?
<qEssence> Bueno, verás,  no me estoy explicando demasiado bien tampoco.
<qEssence> Lo que estoy intentando hacer es que, al entrar a través de escritorio remoto desde win a ubuntu, me utilice gnome-shell.
<qEssence> Gnome-.shell es la ionterfaz que uso de forma fñísica frente al pc, no obstante, al iniciar por ER, me lanza unity.
<qEssence> para cambiar ésto, debo editar el archivo .xsession dentro de home.
<qEssence> si especifico gnome-fallback ahí, lanzará esa interfaz al entrar por ER, lo que intento, es especificar gnome-shell.
<qEssence> Si lo hago con ese nombre, da un error, como si lo hubiese escrito mal.ç
<fosco_> simplemente poniendo abre un terminal y escribe gnome-shell
<fosco_> a ver que error da
<qEssence> ¿Desde Escritorio remoto?
<fosco_> desde el sistema que quieres que ejecute gnome-shell
<qEssence> En el sistema ya utilizo gnome-shell correctamente.
<qEssence> la cuestion es conseguir que el escritorio remoto inicie sesión ahí, en luigar de unity, por defecto.
<qEssence> al parecer, srer
<qEssence> sería simplemente con gnome
<qEssence> Así que tiene pinta de que gnome-shell no rula con xrdp
<qEssence> En otro orden de cosas. ¿No usarás por casualidad varios monitores?
<fosco_> si, con gnome-shell y sin remoto
<Guest48321> hola amigos una consulta, he instalado el anterior driver de nvidia (295.33) ya que el nuevo tiene problemas con las placas serie 6, 7 y algunas 8, pero el tema es que me sigue saltando la actualizacion de nvidia current en el gestor de actualizaciones, alguien sabe como puedo hacer para que no siga saliendo?
<Deckon> Guest48321: tendrias que poner hold al paquete
<Deckon> mediante synaptic es facil
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Alguien que use Gnome-Classic? El cursos arriba de la pantalla queda fuera de contexto
<Gosset_Inofensiu> *cursos = cursor
<bruno_> hola. alguien sabe como hago para que me deje de salir una actualizacion que no quiero en el gestor de actualizaciones?
<Deckon> Deckon │ Guest48321: tendrias que poner hold al paquete
<Deckon> Deckon │ mediante synaptic es facil
<bruno_> bien
<Deckon> bruno_: tambien si usas aptitude puedes hacer un aptitude hold paqeuete
<bruno_> seria bloquear version en sunaptic?
<bruno_> *synaptic
<Deckon> si, creo que si
<bruno_> y esto no le hace nada al driver que ya esta instalado no?
<Deckon> solo evia que no se actualize pero no se que tan bien funcione...yo puse hold al kernel y se manejo como otro paqeute no como una actualizasion asi que de todas formas lo actualizo
<Deckon> no se si sea lo mismo con nvidia
<Deckon> yo creo que no
<bruno_> bien, voy a probar
<bruno_> asi es, ya no me salta en el gestor de actualizaciones
<bruno_> gracias
<bruno_> voy a reiniciar para ver que este todo bien
<Deckon> ok
<zznock> Hola estoy comenzando a usar irc ¿Me pueden explicar cómo buscar canales?
<debsan> zznock, que cliente irc estás usando ?
<zznock> xchat-genome me gusta mucho
<zznock> Sé que hay un gran cantidad de canales y que tiene muchos beneficios esta aplicación pero estoy comenzando y ando algo perdido
<zznock> bb
<debsan> zznock, yo te recomiendo xchat. Igualmente fijate si en tu cliente no hay una opción que digalista de canales. En xchat si la hay
<debsan> zznock, yo te recomiendo xchat. Igualmente fijate si en tu cliente no hay una opción que digalista de canales. En xchat si la hay
<zznock> sí la tiene de echo es bien extensa
<zznock> ¿Conoceréis algún canal de fenómenos paranormales?
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<zznock> :D
<IPhreak> zznock usuarios paranormales hay  muchos xD
<luismi18> buenas, lubuntu pangolin tiene soporte lts para 5 años?
<Deckon> si
<zznock> Más que usuarios que sé que lo hay busco canales, bien estoy comenzando a usar la aplicación seguro con la práctica ésto mejora
<luismi18> si pues hay paginas donde te dicen que si que tiene y otras que no
<luismi18> y no se a que atenerme
<Deckon> luismi18, si lo tiene al estar basado en ubuntu 12 tiene el soporte lts
<luismi18> pues segun esas paginas lubuntu es la excepcion y solo tendra soporte de 18 meses
<hhlp> luismi18, no solo soporte por 18 meses -> http://lubuntu.net/
<m4v> Lubuntu 12.04 no es LTS
<Deckon> no es oficial?
<luismi18> ah ahora eso esta mas claro
<m4v> Deckon: sí, pero el soporte de los paquetes específicos de Lubuntu lo tiene que dar el equipo de Lubuntu, y creo que no son tantas personas como para mantener el soporte por 5 años
<luismi18> hay que reclamarselo a canonica y que den soporte a lubuntu para 5 años como a las demas lts
<m4v> tendrá soporte los paquetes que comparte con Ubuntu
<Deckon> mmm
<m4v> miré en #lubuntu, no es LTS porque "not enough (people) to maintain old release for years and meanwhile keep developing the next one"
<hashashin> nas
<saranpio> hola a todos buenas tardes
<Deckon> o/
<pikxis> buenos dias.. ncesito  ayuda.. al intentar  instalar cualquier programa en ubuntu me da el el siguiente mensaje... E: No se puede efectuar la configuración inmediata en «libselinux1». Consulte man 5 apt.conf bajo APT::Immediate-Configure para más detalles. (2)
<pikxis> buenos dias.. necesito  ayuda.. al intentar  instalar cualquier programa en ubuntu me da el el siguiente mensaje... E: No se puede efectuar la configuración inmediata en «libselinux1». Consulte man 5 apt.conf bajo APT::Immediate-Configure para más detalles. (2)
<pikxis> buenos dias.. necesito  ayuda.. al intentar  instalar cualquier programa en ubuntu me da el el siguiente mensaje... E: No se puede efectuar la configuración inmediata en «libselinux1». Consulte man 5 apt.conf bajo APT::Immediate-Configure para más detalles. (2)
<guampa> !repetir pikxis
<kubot> pikxis: No repitas tu pregunta muy seguido, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá. Puedes buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org mientras esperas.
<pikxis> perdon
<pikxis> buenos dias.. necesito  ayuda.. al intentar  instalar cualquier programa en ubuntu me da el el siguiente mensaje... E: No se puede efectuar la configuración inmediata en «libselinux1». Consulte man 5 apt.conf bajo APT::Immediate-Configure para más detalles. (2)
<Deckon> pikxis, y no has intentado hacer lo que te dice el mensaje?
<pikxis> si lo intente pero no se soluciono
<pikxis> he buscado en pagina en google, pero no se soluciona
<pikxis> he encontrado algunos resultado pero nada
<Deckon> pikxis, en el man que te indica no te da informacion de las causas o la solucion?
<guampa> pikxis: intenta limpiar la cache de APT
<pikxis> como lo hago
<guampa> en una terminal: sudo apt-get clean
<guampa> luego de correr ese comando verifica que haya limpiado correctamente la cache
<delarge> hola
<delarge> instalé Ubuntu 10.04 LTS y no he logrado navegar como corresponde, solo me abre los servicios de google (youtube, gmail, etc)
<delarge> uso conexion del tipo manual, los mismos parametros que uso en windows
<delarge> puerta de enlace, servidor dns, ip, etc
<delarge> pero en ubuntu no funcionan bien, alguien tiene una idea que puede ser?
<delarge> probé con distintos navegadores
<guampa> que DNS estas usando?
<delarge> uno de un servidor dns disponible aqui en el campus
<delarge> funciona bien en windows
<guampa> proxy?
<delarge> como así ? seteo una puerta de enlace en la conexion
<delarge> pero no configuro proxy queyo sepa
<guampa> ah, tenes salida directa sin proxy?
<delarge> yep
<guampa> no sabria decirte, que la misma config ande bien en windows pero en linux solo te comunique con google nunca lo habia visto
<guampa> podes testear el funcionamiento de tus server DNS con nslookup
<guampa> proba tirarles un par de nombres a ver si los resuelven correctamente, luego proba poniendo las ip directamente en los navegadores
<guampa> podes ver si tenes habilitado el ping hacia internet, de tirar un par de pings a las ip tambien
<delarge> utilizo nslookup p ara ver la ip de una de las páginas que no abre
<guampa> nslookup <dominio> <serverdns>
<delarge> que extraño
<delarge> hago nslookup de una web que no puedo ver
<delarge> me da su ip
<delarge> la ingreso al navegador
<delarge> y sigue sin abrir
<guampa> es posible que haya un proxy igualmente en el medio, si es una red de un campus
<guampa> y el proxy puede tener algun tipo de filtrado
<delarge> ahora estoy conectado desde un laptop por wifi, hago dnslookup a la misma web y me sale otra ip
<delarge> diferente al ordenador donde tengo el problema
<delarge> no entiendo que pasa :S
<guampa> eso no significa nada, muchos nombres resuelven a multiples IP
<delarge> oka, entonces si hago nslookup dominio y la ingreso al navegador
<delarge> y no abre
<delarge> quiere decir que no es problema de dns
<guampa> no, si resuelve nombres correctamente el dns no es
<guampa> proba ping <ip>
<delarge> si hace ping
<delarge> a la ip
<delarge> pero esa misma ip la utilizo en el navegador y no abre
<guampa> probablemente un problema en un proxy transparente, pero eso es ya mas dificil de diagnosticar por no hablar de solucionar
<delarge> nunca me habia pasado algo asi
<delarge> cual es el paso a seguir: instalar otro ubuntu ?
<delarge> este problema lo tengo desde que instale ubuntu, nunca funciono bien
<guampa> intenta consultarlo con el depto a cargo de internet
<guampa> es una notebook?
<delarge> nop, es un PC conectado a una red de universidad
<delarge> en win funca, en ubuntu recien instalado no
<guampa> pues la funcion basica de navegar en un ubuntu recien instalado no tiene fallas
<guampa> es mas probable que el problema este entre esa PC y la salida a internet del campus
<delarge> y porque funciona en windows
<delarge> en el mismo ordenador, con la misma conexion
<guampa> puede haber varias razones pero solo se puede especular, mas que eso desde IRC no te puedo decir
<guampa> una razon seria un proxy transparente mal configurado por ejemplo
<delarge> uhm
<delarge> ok
<delarge> veré que puede ser
<delarge> gracias
<guampa> de nada
<spumkid> buenas
<spumkid> tengo una pregunta sobre un bug con ubuntu 12.04
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<spumkid> :)
<spumkid> instale la version 12.04 y cuando termina la instalacion e inicia sesion veo solo el background y mi puntero pero no carga nada del entorno
<spumkid> que puede ser?
<spumkid> probe de reinstalar y me pasa siempre lo mismo
<Deckon> revisaste la suma de verificacion de tu iso?
<spumkid> no pero probe bajandolo de dos maquinas y pasa el mismo error
<init> verificalas
<Deckon> spumkid, prueba esto, sal a una tty, actualiza tu sistema y reinicia, si funciono: que bueno, si no; crea un nuevo usuario e ingresa con este usuario, ve si con eso puedes entrar en el entorno bien
<spumkid> ya probe de reinstalarlo varias veces, incluso en 64 y en 32 bits y siempre me pasa lo mismo, antes tenia la version 11 y siempre me funciono bien
<spumkid> alguna idea?
<Deckon> spumkid, ya intentaste con lo que te dije?
<spumkid> perdon, me cai
<spumkid> decia que verifique el iso y esta bien
<spumkid> puede ser que la version 12 no soporte algo de mi hardware?
<jmanuel_cool> spumkid, es muy posible; al parecer ubuntu también juega a la obsolescencia del hardware
<spumkid> hasta la version 11 andaba bien
<Javier__> Hola
<Javier__> ¿Alguien por alli?
<init> !ask Javier__
<kubot> Javier__: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<init> :P
<Javier__> tengo un problemita con Ubuntu 12.04. El problema es que Ubuntu reconoce el driver del chip WiFi pero no logra conectarse a las redes wifi
<Javier__> es algo extraño
<Javier__> incluso puedo ver las redes
<Javier__> pero no conectarme
<Javier__> es como si el driver estuviera bugeado
<Javier__> quizas, no se
<Javier__> init: ¿Sabes algo al respecto?
<init> que wireless es? ( lspci | grep -i network )
<Javier__> es un Ralink rt3090
<Javier__> Ubuntu si reconoce el chip wifi
<Javier__> pero el problema es que no conecta a ninguna red
<Javier__> ingreso la clave de mi red correctamente
<Javier__> y nunca llega a conectarse
<init> ni idea, :/
<Javier__> init: quizas el driver este malo
<Javier__> init: el problema es cuando me trato de conectar a una red
<Javier__> se queda tratando de conectarse y a la final no conecta nada
<Javier__> probe a cambiar de wep a wpa
<Javier__> y nada
<Javier__> init: probe a er si era el tipo de seguridad de la red wifi
<Javier__> no es la seguridad de la red
<qEssence> Yo en tu caso eliminaría la seguridad del router y probaría a conectar, luego aplicaría de nuevo la seguridad.
<Javier__> qEssence: ok
<Javier__> buena idea
<Javier__> estoy desde otra computadora
<Javier__> voy a la laptop
<qEssence> Ok's
<javier__> qEssence: nada
<javier__> no se conecta ni siquiera quitandole la clave
<javier__> qEssence: estoy por pensar que el driver que tiene incluido ubuntu esta malo
<javier__> :s
<Guest95752> hola amigos, alguien sabe por que me puede tirar error thunderbird en ubuntu 12.04 al querer conectar?
<Guest95752> esta configurado para hotmail, quiza lo haya hecho mal, alguna sugerencia?
<Deckon> herror como que?
<Deckon> *error
<Guest95752> Se produjo un error al enviar la contraseña. El servidor de correo pop3.live.com respondió: authentication failed--- me tira esto pero la contraseña de mi correo esta bien
<liher> hola
<Deckon> o/
<liher> alguien sabe si un telefono tiene que tener 3g para poder conectarse a internet con el?
<Deckon> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Deckon> Guest95752: y tu correo tambien est bien puesto?
<Guest95752> si, por eso me parece raro, saben de algun tuto para configurarlo?
<XuMuK> liher: no necesariamente
<Deckon> pues solo tiens que poner tu correo, contraseña y que es de correo la cuenta y ya
<m4v> Guest95752: tu email tiene alguna web interface? te sugeriría que trates de entrar por web para ver que tus credenciales están bien.
<Guest95752> no lo se, como lo averiguo?
<Deckon> m4v │ Guest95752: tu email tiene alguna web interface? te sugeriría que trates de entrar por web para ver que tus credenciales están bien.
<XuMuK> Guest95752: entra aqui y prueba https://login.live.com
<m4v> Guest95752: es tu email, se supone que vos deberías saberlo. No es hormail eso?
<m4v> hotmail*
<Guest95752> sisi, cambie la contraseña y esta conectando
<Guest95752> gracias
<XuMuK> m4v: si que lo es
<ignacio> holaaa
<ignacio> ya tengo xubuntu 12.04!
<ignacio> hay algien?
<Deckon> hi
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> ya tengo xubuntu 12.04
<debsan> ignacio, felicitaciones !! te funciona todo bien ?
<Deckon> que bien
<ignacio> perdon por irme , tuve que reinicar por actualizaciones
<ignacio> y si , me funciona de maravilla y me encanta como quedo el entorno grafico xfce
<ignacio> si no me equivoco es xfce4
<ignacio> deeew
<maca> Ignacio, lo tienes compartido con unity, o lo instalaste solo con xfce??
<maca> Yo eligiría Lxde, como lubuntu, o unity. pa mi gusto personal, claro
<ignacio> hola
<ignacio> trngo uan pregunta
<ignacio> instale java 7 pero me dio probelmas y lo desintale y cuando lod esintale me empezo a descargar hava 6
<ignacio> eso es normal?
<maca> mmm no. yo tengo el 7 y sin problemas. Has descargado el runtime enviorenment
<maca> ??
<ignacio> lo instale del centro de software
<maca> Ya....
<ignacio> bueno ya ni importa en total igual me pasba al 6 xD
<ignacio> :O
<ignacio> ME FUNCIONO
<ignacio> esq con el java 7 no me corre el minecraft , con el 6 si , extraño no?
<maca> yo tengo el openjdk java 7 RE
<maca> ah, pues no se
<ignacio> en la 11.10 si me corria minecraft con el 7...
<maca> se supone que con el siete puedas jugar con el minecraft
<ignacio> se me queda la pantalla en negro cuanod abro minecraft con el 7
<maca> debe ser que necesitas un paquete de mas a instalar, no te parece?
<ignacio> alomejor
<maca> has mirado en donde información, los extras para instalar?
<maca> a lo mejor hay plugins
<ignacio> el icedtea
<maca> lo has instalado, o no
<ignacio> el icedtea no
<maca> pues buscalo e instala. Si el icedtea es lo que necesita minecraft
<ignacio> ok
<maca> Antes de arrancar juegos, acostumbrate a mirar que dependencias son necesarios en su pagina web suelen estar
<maca> icedtea-7-plugin. busca de ese modo
<maca> en sistema, en la categoría de software center
<maca> trata además de instalar el openjdk-6-jre-lib. Aunque tengas el siete
<maca> ... creo que funcionaría. Bueno, miralo en el software center
<ignacio> ok gracias
<ignacio> tengo otra pregunta mas simple , es que hay juegos en el centro de software que estan a 00 dolares pero sale la opcion comprar , no entiendo eso
<maca> Bueno, hay dos cosas:
<maca> una: que es un trial de una versión de pago
<maca> y otra: que es gratis, pero son privativas
<ignacio> ahh ok
<ignacio> volvi a instalar el 7 y no descargo nada o.O ES NORMAL? xD
<ignacio> me sale el 6 y 7 instalados
<ignacio> joder creo que me amnde una
<ignacio> tengo los 2 instalados!
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-04
<ignacio> si lo dejo asi...
<maca> uff
<maca>  trata de quitar la 6
<ignacio> ok
<ignacio> ya me abrio el minecraft con 7 , necesita icedtea , gracias por la ayuda
<maca> genial. desisntalaste el 6, pusiste el jdk 7 y el icedtea, y te funciono?
<ignacio> si , ya logre quitar el 6 , haora tengo 7 y icedtea
<ignacio> voy a instalar openarena y hedgewars los jugaba mucho en la 11.10
<ignacio> holaaa
<ignacio> necesito ayuda deneuvoo
<ignacio> instale supertuxracer pero cuando elijo la opcion racer se me cierra solo
<hashashin> nas
<Deckon> como se llama el paqeute de desarrollo?
<Deckon> *paquete de herramientas de desarrollo
<debsan> build-essentials?
<Deckon> ha thx
<Deckon> no tengo ese paquete :(
<Deckon> apt-cache search no lo encuentra...
<debsan> build-essential
<debsan> sin la s
<Deckon> era eso :P
<Deckon> gracias
<punk_> hola
<punk_> mi ubuntu es 64 amd version..y no me funciona bien el flash como puedo resolver eso?
<Deckon> tienes nvidia?
<GridCube> punk_, instalaste los restricted-extras?
<GridCube> !restricted
<kubot> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<punk_> no lo se GridCube
<punk_> intantare instalalrlos
<GridCube> lol
<GridCube> cerre la ventana sin querer
<GridCube> punk_, busca en el software center: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<punk_> ya lo toy instalando sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<punk_> a ver qu epasa
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> mejor
<GridCube> punk_, si sigue andando mal dehabilita la aceleracion por hardware de flash
<punk_> el problema que me da es que no puedo darle click en el flash settings manager cuando entro a paginas que me piden habiliartar mic o webcam
<GridCube> ah
<GridCube> si eso pasa
<GridCube> tenes que ir a la pagina global de settings de flash
<GridCube> y habilitar desde ahi
<punk_> ya lo hize y no funcoina
<GridCube> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/es/flashplayer/help/settings_manager.html
<GridCube> aca
<GridCube> que raro
<punk_> eso del global settings
<GridCube> a mi me andubo
<punk_> le pongo
<punk_> always permitir la pagina snapyap
<punk_> y aun asi me sigue preguntando
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> no se
<GridCube> lo siento
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> me tengo que ir ahora, suerte punk_ :)
<punk_> ya funciono.
<cyberplop> alguien sabe de bugzilla????????????????
<cyberplop> !bugzilla
<kubot> Bugzilla es un sistema de seguimiento para reportar y buscar Bug's en el Kernel de Linux. Puede acceder a su web oficial a travez de: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/
<cyberplop> sabesn por que se llama bug a un error???
<cyberplop> por que cuando existian los primeros pc... que eran habitaciones completas. Se puso "lento" ese pc... fueron a investigar.. que habia pasado y se dieron cuenta que habia sido un bicho... y desde ahy se quedo BUG que es bicho.. ejeje
<cyberplop> bueno enserio... alguien sabe configurar bugzilla en postgresql y tomcat con integracion a un SVN ??
<cyberplop> de auno!!
<Deckon> a alguien le interesa una hotwo para instalar wmfs2 en ubuntu?
<cyberplop> !wmfs2
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'wmfs2'.
<cyberplop> Deckon: que contas?
<Deckon> veo si a alguien le interesa un howto de la instalacion de wmfs2
<cyberplop> Deckon: oye ese tipo de escritorio es super wuau
<cyberplop> !!!
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
<Deckon> a algunos les gusta a otros no
<Deckon> [|HuGO|], o/
<[|HuGO|]> hola Deckon
<cyberplop> es breve... un make install y se acabo
<cyberplop> :)
<cyberplop> Deckon:
<cyberplop> usa un configure make install...
<cyberplop> o quieres que te ayude?
<Deckon> cyberplop, ya lo instale pero hay dependencias que cumplir y archivos para configurar, por eso preguntaba si a alguien le interesaba un howto
<cyberplop> Deckon:  ...mmm la verdad ni lo he puesto a correr si ya hiciste eso se supone que solo correres el programa y yap
<Deckon> pues nop
<cyberplop> Deckon: eso era cuando... montaba los programas asi.. eso fue para el a;o 1998 que viejera yo!
<cyberplop> que bonito el gimp 2.8
<Deckon> es que no es un programa es un entorno, en efecto solo es dependencias, ./configure make make install para instalarlo pero no arranca solo con eso
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, ¿que instalas?
<Deckon> wmfs2
<cyberplop> jmanuel_cool: Deckon intenta hacer correr esto http://wmfs.info/
<jmanuel_cool> cyberplop, Deckon ¿probaron entrar a #wmfs (seguro es en ingles)?
<saranpio> hola a todos
<saranpio> buenas noches
<cyberplop> saranpio: Buenas noches!
<Deckon> :S, solo pregunte si a alguien le interesaba un howto para hacerlo
<saranpio> para hacer que?
<Deckon> un howto para instalar wmfs2 en ubuntu
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, pero no veo caps
<cyberplop> ahahah que Hermoso es Gimp 2.8 !!!!!
<jmanuel_cool> a ver si dejo descansar un rato fluxbox
<jmanuel_cool> cyberplop, ¿viene todo embebido en una sola ventana?
<Deckon> no
<cyberplop> jmanuel_cool: trae la opcion... pero trae muchas mejoras!!!
<Deckon> es una gestion en mosaicos de las ventanas
<Deckon> ha ya entendi, no dije nada
<cyberplop> jmanuel_cool: cosas que ni poposhop tiene
 * jmanuel_cool hace raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaato que no sabe lo que es fotochop
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, nah, aun no me entusiasma (no por nada pasé tres meses enchulando mi fluxbox)
<cyberplop> jmanuel_cool: de hecho la otra vez estaba trabajando... y yo con mi Gimp todo bonito y daba dos y tras click terminaba... y hacia lo mismo que en poposhop pero como 10 o 20 click.. :S
<Deckon> no se trata del entorno en si si no de la forma de gestionarlo que es diferente a los WM tradicionales
<jmanuel_cool> cyberplop, jajajajajajaja
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, a ver, ¿cómo así?
<cyberplop> jmanuel_cool: si yo sep..
<Deckon> jmanuel_cool, los TWM gestionan las ventanas en mosaicos(tiling) no en ventanas flotates como los tipicos WM
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, ok, voy comprendiendo
<cyberplop> que video... de metodo de deformacion
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, cuando pide XLIB ¿se refiere a esto: xlibmesa-glu-dev ? (es lo mas cercano que me muestra aptitude search)
<Deckon> lo vas a compilar?
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, si logro dar con todas las dependencias en testing, a lo mejor me arriesgo
<Deckon> libfreetype6-dev libx11-dev libxinerama-dev libxrandr-dev libxft-dev libimlib2-dev git-core
<Deckon> esas son las dependencias
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, TX
<jmanuel_cool> ya le digo a aptitude que las busque a ver
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, ¿que tal? sólo me faltaba el git-core XD
 * jmanuel_cool testeando la wifi que un vecino muy amablemente le suministra XDD
<Deckon> jmanuel_cool, si es el paqeute de git
<Deckon> necesitas git para clonar el repo, si no bien puedes bajar el tar.gz
<Deckon> pero es mejor el git por que asi lo puedes estar clonando y actualizando
<jmanuel_cool> si, comprendo los riesgos de usar git XD
<Deckon> na, es muy estable este git
<Deckon> regreso, voy a ver si me toma la entrada gdm
<Deckon> cyberplop, tu compilaste o usaste un ppa para gimp?
<cyberplop> Deckon: use un ppa
<cyberplop> te la paso?
<Deckon> no, grax
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, 35% del git
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, yo uso slim, a ver como rayos le hago para que lo lance XD
<cyberplop> Deckon: por que?
<Deckon> jmanuel_cool, con slim es muy facil, solo creas un archivo .xinitrc
<Deckon> cyberplop, quiero compilarlo, te preguntava si lo habias compilado por las dependencias
<cyberplop> Deckon: hahah.. pero es es "facil"...
<Deckon> lo se, pero no me agrada el sistema ppa
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, ya lo tengo; pero con la configuración del flux
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, en manualinux seguro lo tienen, el 2.8
<Deckon> jmanuel_cool, solo es cosa que solo agreges la entrada de wmfs
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, deja que me parta los sesos un ratico, si no logro te aciso
<jmanuel_cool> aviso***
<Deckon> ok, casi me desconecto pero si te quedas intentandolo te recomiendo la archwiki para buscar informacion, no varian los pasos de arch a ubuntu/debian
<jmanuel_cool> vale
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, ya sólo me falta el "make install"
<Deckon> ok
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, ya el mal está hecho
<Deckon> XD
<Deckon> bien ahora las configuraciones
<Deckon> crea la carpeta wmfs en ~/.config
<jmanuel_cool> si, veo que no son tan sencillas como para fluxbox
<jmanuel_cool> XDD
<Deckon> mmm si es algo mas trabajoso
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, :O me dice que el fichero ya existe
<Deckon> mkdir -p ~/.config/wmfs
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, listo
<Deckon> bien ahora cp ~/wmfs/wmfsrc ~/.config/wmfs/
<Deckon> por todo esto preguntaba si a alguien le interesaba un howto :P
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, sería interesante
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, ¿listo con eso? digo, con ese archivo allí colocado o falta algo mas?????
<Deckon> mm ya valio, necesito un initltool mas actual para compilar gimp
<jmanuel_cool> es que en la wiki dice otros pasos (claro, confío en ti si ya lo instalaste) XDD
<Deckon> en cual wiki?
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, aca: https://github.com/xorg62/wmfs/wiki/Starting-WMFS-with-startx-es
<jmanuel_cool> no creas que me voy de buenas a primeras sin leer mucho XD
<jmanuel_cool> ya regreso, a probar wmfs
<Deckon> si, pero eso es para iniciar ya cuando tienes los archivos de configuracion
<cyberplop> Deckon: encontre un bug
<cyberplop> jajajaj
<Deckon> cyberplop, un bug en que?
<cyberplop> Deckon: en bimp
<cyberplop> *gimp
<Deckon> reportalo
<cyberplop> Deckon: ... ahaha cierto... ahor alo hago
<Deckon> cyberplop, podrias decirme que version de intltool tienes instalada?
<cyberplop> claro
<cyberplop> Deckon: tengo ubuntu 12.04 en una instalcion limpia
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, debo aprender a tener un poco de paciencia XD
<Deckon> que version de intltool tienes?
<cyberplop> Deckon: no esta el intltool
<jmanuel_cool> wmfs se inició completamente en blanco, sin ningun tipo de menu ni nada
<Deckon> claro, wmfs no usa menus
<cyberplop> :S
<cyberplop> Deckon: jmanuel_cool  como asi!!!????? no tiene menus?
<Deckon> super+p para lanzar el promt y desde el promt corres el comando de lo que quieres lanzar
<Deckon> el promt tiene autocompletado como el del irc, con tab completas el comando para que no lo escibas todo
<Deckon> cyberplop, asi es, como dije antes, es una forma diferente de gestionar el entorno
<cyberplop> .. voy a instalarlo en una virtual
<Deckon> jmanuel_cool, no te apures, no a todos les agrada esa forma de gestionar el entorno
<Deckon> me voy
<cyberplop> Alguien sabe que ira a decir EA (Electronics Arts) en la conferencia de Ubuntu???
<cyberplop> o es un Misterio para todos??
<Guest52921> hola gente, estoy en bt5 e instale docky pero me dice que necesito activar composite para que ande bien, como lo hago?
<Guest52921> por cierto si conocen algun canal de bt5 en español por favor pasenmelo
<cyberplop> que es bt5?
<Guest52921> backtrack 5
<cyberplop> Ha!
<cyberplop> instalao en un virtaul box
<Guest52921> ya lo tengo instalado en mi disco, solo estoy tratando de tunearlo un poco, sabes como activo composite?
<cyberplop> Guest52921: hola!!
<cyberplop> dime que haz pensado?
<Guest52921> con que?
 * xoan buenas
<Guest52921> hola
<cyberplop> hola
<cyberplop> cuenteme
<Guest52921> cyberplop: ya active los efectos de mi grafica, instale fusion icon
<cyberplop> Guest52921: sip.. y que nesecitas?
<cyberplop> que no te funciona?
<Guest52921> ya funciono todo, los efectos de escritorio, el dock Docky que habia instalado, creo que todo
<cyberplop> Guest52921:  prueba todo!
<cyberplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<cyberplop> !como vas?
<kubot> cyberplop: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<cyberplop> !sexo
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'sexo'.
<cyberplop> !sexo
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'sexo'.
<cyberplop> !vagina
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'vagina'.
<cyberplop> !pene
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'pene'.
<cyberplop> !sexooral
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'sexooral'.
<cyberplop> !follar
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'follar'.
<cyberplop> !follare!
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'follare!'.
<xoan> cyberplop: ...
<cyberplop> xoan: que paso?
<xoan> si quieres hablar con kubot, usa /msg, anda ;)
<cyberplop> !follarte
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'follarte'.
<cyberplop> xoan: pero quiero jugar con el!
<xoan> pues juega en privado
<chilicuil> cyberplop: por favor, manten el topic del canal
<cyberplop> :(
<cyberplop> Si, se;or!
<fosco_> buenas
<manel2020> buenos dias
<Antitheseus> nas
<manel2020> nas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Hei i've got a problem, i'm trying to transcode a DVD to .avi using arista, but the program pops up a message: "no valid title found". I've got everything installed, MEDIBUNTU, non-free codecs, etc. Any idea? DVD has two folders, AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS, with several .VOB and .BUP
<manel2020> español??
<manel2020> yo he tenido en ocasiones algun que otro "traspies" por tener ficheros .vob y .VOB
<manel2020> Tampoco estas indicando el tamaño del fichero, ni su duracion, que provoca otro tipo de situaciones que pueden dar el error que mencionas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es que tengo un dvd de una boda en este formato
<Gosset_Inofensiu> con varios capitulos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que van de 2 a 11 minutos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> etc
<manel2020> y quieres pasarlo todo junto??
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en un solo .avi es posible?
<manel2020> si, pero no de la forma que lo estas haciendo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tengo que ir .vob a .vob?
<manel2020> no
<manel2020> primero necesito una especie de mapita ok?
<manel2020> cuantos DVD son, blue-ray?? (capacidad)
<manel2020> numero ,capacidad y tipo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es un solo DVD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> 2 carpetas, AUDIO_TS y VIDEO_TS
<Gosset_Inofensiu> 4.5 gb EN TOTAL
<Gosset_Inofensiu> carpeta AUDIO_TS vacía
<manel2020> 4,5 en total en archivos ocupando o tamaño del disco
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y VIDEO_TS tiene muchos archivos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en total, he seleccionado las 2 carpetas y propiedades
<manel2020> ok
<manel2020> bien, 1º nesitas tener libre 1,3 veces el espacio en tu pc
<manel2020> es decir 6 GB libres para poder hacer lo que quieres hacer.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tengo de sobras
<manel2020> bien
<manel2020> son cuestiones que a veces se nos olvida
<manel2020> que usas para pasarlo de MPG a avi? aplicacion?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> arista
<Gosset_Inofensiu> siempre me habia funcionado bien
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ahora con el OGMRip veo que tiene 12 pistas PAL 4/3
<manel2020> yo no he usado ese software, pero veo que indica una dependencia
<manel2020> la resolviste??
<Gosset_Inofensiu> cómo?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> con el OGMRip solo puedo extract pista a pista veo
<manel2020> transcodificador de arista-> bla bla bla bla " extrae directamente de unidades DVD (necesita libdvdcss) bla bla bla
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sisi esto todo ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ya te digo que me funciona con otros dvds
<manel2020> uhmm, has hecho una iso del dvd?
<manel2020> algunos fotografos-reporteros de boda introducen sistemas anti-copia....
<manel2020> "en otros funciono todo" ¿comprendes?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> UF
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://pastebin.com/vHTJiGGs
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si
<Gosset_Inofensiu> supongo que estará encriptado o asi
<Gosset_Inofensiu> con el OGMRip he intentado hacer un transcode y me ha salido un error extraño
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://pastebin.com/vHTJiGGs
<manel2020> encriptado?? bueno los codecs es una forma de encriptacion, yo veo sin tener fisicamente el dvd que te esta dando los errores tipicos de un DVD con sistemas anti-copia.
<manel2020> Si se reproduce se puede copiar.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me dice: The container and the audio codec are incompatible.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ahps
<manel2020> eso puede ser dos cosas, lo que te vengo diciendo o que el codec de audio con el que esta codificado el DVD, no este en la lista de la aplicacion que estas usando.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> como puedo hacer una iso del dvd?
<manel2020> brasero
<manel2020> k9copy
<manel2020> iso master
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ah claro
<Gosset_Inofensiu> con el brasero
<manel2020> dvd:rip (quizas mas enfocado a tu problematica)
<manel2020> acidrip
<jmanuel_cool> muy buenas madrugadas a todos y todas
<manel2020> muy buenas tardes jmanuel
<manel2020> XDD
<jmanuel_cool> manel2020, a veces se me olvida que me conecto a canales que pertenecen a otras latitudes XDD
 * jmanuel_cool en .ve
<manel2020> que me dice!!! :0  XD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> perdon
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ups manel2020 ya no esta
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en lightdm, es posible cambiar el idioma?
<marti1125> como forzo a instalar un archivo de 32bit pero no es un deb si no un .bin
<debsan> un binario se ejecuta
<debsan> a qué te referís con instalar ?
<marti1125> es por la arquitectura
<marti1125> que no me instala
<marti1125> no soporta 64bits
<marti1125> Tizen SDK doesn't support 64bits environment yet.
<marti1125> me sale eso XD
<debsan> tenés que recompilarlo para tu arquitectura
<marti1125> como hago eso XD
<xoan> no creo que puedas; probablemente no esté soportado en 64 bits por problemas de compatibilidad binaria o algo similar, y no podrás compilarlo
<xoan> simplemente te dice que *aún* no soporta 64bits, así que tendrás que esperar, o instalarte una distribución de 32bits, o crear un entorno en la de 64bits para poderlo instalar
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola amigos, bueno dias
<selina2> HI
<ELETRONICO_HW> una consulta : como configuro mi dominio proprio con no-ip ?
<ELETRONICO_HW> o no se puede, hay q pagar?
<ELETRONICO_HW> segun he leido que , no-ip solo acepta subdominios de no-ip
<xoan> ELETRONICO_HW: consulta la documentación en la página de no-ip, no?
<ELETRONICO_HW> es cierto?
<ELETRONICO_HW> xoan: solo kiero saber si se puede
<ELETRONICO_HW> o es mas factible con bind?
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<xoan> y yo qué sé... sólo te digo que eso vendrá en las condiciones de no-ip
<ELETRONICO_HW> jjajaa
<ELETRONICO_HW> ok
<marti1125> gracias :D
<xoan> es que no sé qué tiene que ver eso con #ubuntu...
<ELETRONICO_HW> xoan: jajajaa, pq trato de configurar con ubuntu server
<ELETRONICO_HW> por eso
<ELETRONICO_HW> xd
<xoan> me refiero al hecho de que sea de pago o no
<ELETRONICO_HW> para saber q aplicacion utilizar
<ELETRONICO_HW> si es pago, buscar otra opcion
<xoan> o pagar...
<ELETRONICO_HW> mi p`rimo no va kerer pagar
<ELETRONICO_HW> xd
<xoan> qué rácano
<ELETRONICO_HW> solo sabes reclamar
<ELETRONICO_HW> jajajajaa
<nycko> buenas
<nycko> tengo un ubuntu desktop 12.04 conectado con una tv por vga
<nycko> el tema es que necesito que nunca entre en modo ahorro de energia (osea, que no se apague la pantalla tras tiempo de inactividad)
<nycko> ya deshabilite el bloqueo, pero sigue igual
<nycko> algun tip para ver qeu sucede?
<nycko> tengo un 90% de seguridad que es el ubuntu y no el tv.
<Goku> a mi me pasa igual pero con debian nycko
<Goku> asi que es el so, no el tv
<Goku> estate seguro
<nycko> Goku: lo pudiste resolver?
<Goku> nop
<nycko> en la tv deshabilite todo lo que encontre que pudiera hacer qeu se "bloquee"
<nycko> pero no es coherente que presionando la tecla [ESC] vuelva video
<Goku> yo en las opciones de energia del pc igual.. y nada
<nycko> Goku: voy a probar caffeine
<Goku> mmn ok
<ELETRONICO_HW> amigos una duda
<ELETRONICO_HW> quiero montar un webserver en Linux
<sunos|office> ELETRONICO_HW: hi, que duda tenes?
<ELETRONICO_HW> tengo Ip dinamica
<ELETRONICO_HW> ya compre el dominio
<ELETRONICO_HW> ya tengo instalado ubuntu server
<ELETRONICO_HW> pero si utilizo no-ip tendre q usar un subdominio de no-ip
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<ELETRONICO_HW> si?
<sunos|office> ELETRONICO_HW: podes usar cdmon o algo similar y en el peor de los casos crear una entrada cname en tu dns
<sunos|office> ELETRONICO_HW: al estilo de midominio.com IN CNAME midominio.no-ip.algo
<ELETRONICO_HW> mi dominio es bulnews.cl
<sunos|office> ELETRONICO_HW: igualmente con muchos de esos servicios podes usar el refresco dinamico con un dominio tuyo
<ELETRONICO_HW> sunos|office: estoy un poco confundido
<ELETRONICO_HW> nose si puedes ayudarme
<ELETRONICO_HW> que diferencia existe en no-ip con bind9 ?
<sunos|office> ELETRONICO_HW: bind9 es un servidor dns
<sunos|office> ELETRONICO_HW: no-ip te da servicios dns, es una empresa que brinda servicios, mientras que bind es un servidor dns
<ELETRONICO_HW> pero sirve para q
<ELETRONICO_HW> sunos|office: o sea que
<ELETRONICO_HW> hacen lo mismo?
<sunos|office> ELETRONICO_HW: no
<ELETRONICO_HW> pero bind9 estaria en mi pc instalado y no-ip solo el cliente, si?
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<sunos|office> ELETRONICO_HW: no
<sunos|office> ELETRONICO_HW: vos instalas bind si vas a ser servidor DNS
<sunos|office> ELETRONICO_HW: vos en tu caso usarias no-ip para que haga de servidor dns y le diga al mundo cual es tu ip asociada a cierto dominio
<ELETRONICO_HW> mmm
<ELETRONICO_HW> sunos|office: o sea para mi web server solo basta con no-ip ?
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<xoan> ELETRONICO_HW: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<sunos|office> ELETRONICO_HW: si
<ELETRONICO_HW> sunos|office: lo que pasa q mi tengo entendido que no-ip solo funciona con subdominios
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<xoan> ELETRONICO_HW: en el documento de la Ayuda de Ubuntu que te acabo de pasar tienes más proveedores, algunos gratuitos, que funcionan con dominios y no sólo con subdominios
<ELETRONICO_HW> xoan: el problema q no-ip y dyndns , solo trabajan con subdominios, me equivoco ?
<xoan> ELETRONICO_HW: pero no ves que tienes un porrón de ellos más aparte de esos dos?
<ELETRONICO_HW> yo tengo midominio que es :  bulnews.cl
<xoan> si quieres la lista completa: http://dnslookup.me/dynamic-dns/
<ELETRONICO_HW> xoan: revise la lista, solo subdominios
<ELETRONICO_HW> quedaria algo como bulnews.cl.xxxx.com
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<xoan> ya, y no puedes usar otro proveedor de dns dinámico? tiene que ser a cojones no-ip o dyndns?
<xoan> porque a mí me salen alfunos que son gratuitos para dominios
<ELETRONICO_HW> ajjaa , revise tu lisado...
<ELETRONICO_HW> listado
<xoan> como dnsdynamic.org o afraid.org
<ELETRONICO_HW> mmm
<ELETRONICO_HW> xoan: Domains: *.afraid.org, many many others
<xoan> http://dnslookup.me/dynamic-dns/
<xoan> en serio no ves la columna que pone *Domains?* a la derecha?
<ELETRONICO_HW> :)
<ELETRONICO_HW> xoan: sorry , me fije en el comentario
<ELETRONICO_HW> xd
<ELETRONICO_HW> Domains: *.afraid.org, many many others
<ELETRONICO_HW> jajaja
<ELETRONICO_HW> mis humildes disculpas
<ELETRONICO_HW> xD
<nycko> Goku: parece qeu caffeine rulea, hasta ahora no se apago :D
<maca> pues perfecto.. qué es caffeine?
<maca> un reproductor de musica
<maca> ?
<m4v> no será kaffeine?
<maca> me suena bastante, pero no tengo ganas de meterme por google
<maca> kaffeine, me suena mas, eso si
<Deckon> como veo la version que tengo instalada de un programa?
<Goku> nycko: mmm entonces cuando llegue a casa pruebo :D
<maca> con kaffeine?
<maca> deckon
<Deckon> mande
<m4v> Deckon: --version? o el dialogo de about
<maca> A ver, qué tal si:
<Goku> Deckon: depende.. en la terminal  « programa --version » suele andar
<maca> eso goku
<m4v> Deckon: o si sabés el paquete apt-cache policy <paquete>
<maca> me has adelantado
<jmanuel_cool> maca, maryjane es mejr que kaffeine
<maca> Yo no digo nada
<Goku> lol
<maca> cada uno tiene sus preferencias, yo uso totem
<maca> y vlc
<nycko> maca: no, caffeine
<jmanuel_cool> ahhhh, ¿es que hablaban de reproductores? yo pensé que eran estimulantes
<jmanuel_cool> XDD
<Deckon> apt-cache polyci paqeute esa es la que buscaba, gracias
 * jmanuel_cool usa vlc, banshee y mplayer
<nycko> no, players no.
 * nycko nota que se fueron pro las ramas
<nycko> caffeine != kaffeine
 * jmanuel_cool compiling gimp 2.8
<Deckon> jmanuel_cool, :0 eso es lo que estoy intentando hacer
<Deckon> como lo estas haciendo?
<Deckon> yo tengo problemas con la version de intltool
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, http://jmanuelcool.wordpress.com/2012/05/04/instalando-gimp-2-8-en-debian-testing/ < a mi se me actualizó normal el intltool
<Deckon> ya
<Deckon> que version tienes?
<jmanuel_cool> a la final sólo me faltó una librería para el ascii art, pero no es taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan imprescindible
<maca> jmanuel, y luegos subes a los repositorios??
<maca> después de compilar?
<maca> declon, es muuuuuy facil compilar
<Deckon> maca, ya hay ppa's rondando por hay
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, 0.50.2
<maca> son solo tres reglas... total
<maca> je
<Deckon> jmanuel_cool, ok
<jmanuel_cool> maca, nunca lo he hecho (no se construir los .deb's)
<Goku> no siempre maca..
<Deckon> hay yo tengo esa version de intltool
<Goku> ./configure; make && make install.. hacer asi nomas sin ningun parametro en el configure ni nada.. no tira siempre maca
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, con eso lo estoy haciendo y no me falló
<Goku> de hecho ni compilar es eso casi
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Deckon> a mi el ./configure me regresa el error de que necesito una version mas actual de initltool
<mimecar> si compilas los programas luego será dificil desinstalarlos
<jmanuel_cool> m4v, vale
<Deckon> na ni tanto, solo se borran los directorios a lo mucho
<Goku> ^
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, Goku maca vamonos al OTro canal
<Deckon> ok
<Goku> mmm ok
<maca> esto es un modo facil sobre compilar, un resumen, vaya: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<jmanuel_cool> mimecar, su -c "make uninstall"
<jmanuel_cool> ¿que complicado es eso?
<mimecar> jmanuel_cool: y si no lo tiene definido?
<jmanuel_cool> mimecar, ¿como así?
<mimecar> make uninstall no siempre existe
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguien de aquí entiende de multimedia ?
<jmanuel_cool> mimecar, normalmente está; aunque hay casos de casos; tienes razón
<debsan> mimecar, igualmente eso depende de donde lo instales
<maca> y aquí otro sobre como crear paquetes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<jmanuel_cool> Gosset_Inofensiu, depende
<Gosset_Inofensiu> quisiera juntar varios .mk4 en uno solo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> m4v sorry
<maca> mira, sino, jmanuel, si no existe la opción de make uninstall, puedes usar el buscador de archivos, y buscar lo relacionado al programa. Y lo vas borrando. SI después de hacer un make, tipeas make check, generará un registro en un archivo en la carpeta fuente, que verás los directorios que instalará
<maca> me sigue?
<jmanuel_cool> Gosset_Inofensiu, así, por encima te recomendaría ffmpeg y cat; seguro es algo engorroso, primero conviertes a .avi (ffmpeg -i archivo.m4v archivo.avi) luego los pegas (cat archivo1.avi archivo2.avi archivo3.avi > final.avi) y nuevamente lo conviertes (ffmpeg -i archivo.avi archivo.m4v)
<m4v> bueno che.
<maca> eso es así porque lo hago yo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> uf
<jmanuel_cool> Gosset_Inofensiu, esa información que te pasé es muy genérica, pero si googleas un poco sobre ffmpeg y cat seguro consigues hasta algun script que lo hace sin tanto lío
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno gracias jmanuel_cool
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no hay frontend para algo tan basico?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<Deckon> si lo hay, buscalo en gugle
<jmanuel_cool> Gosset_Inofensiu, seguro lo habrá; pero yo lo desconozco
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gracias igualmente
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, Goku maca vamonos al OTro canal
<fosco_> buenas
<jmanuel_cool> ese fosco_
<saranpio> hola a todos buenos dias
<dannyLopez> buenos días
<dannyLopez> pregunta... ¿todos los "buntu" tienen soporte para los modem USB?
<saranpio> buntu?
<saranpio> supongo que si
<dannyLopez> saranpio: ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu lubuntu en fin
<Deckon> dannyLopez, depende de tu modem, pero se supone deberian soportar el mismi hardware
<dannyLopez> Deckon: entonces independiente de que buntu tenga, se mantiene el soporte para los modem
<dannyLopez> es un huawei o como se escriba xD
<Deckon> dannyLopez, se supone que asi deberia de ser, igual lo puedes chekar desde el cdlive antes de instalar
<saranpio> yo tengo un huawei mt882
<saranpio> que tiene usb y cable de red
<dannyLopez> Deckon: es que la descarga de CdLive es algo lenta para un modem de esos :(
<maca> pues vete a un cafe, con wifi, y descargas de una vez el live
<maca> bien por torrent, o por ftp
<saranpio> por que el cdlive ?  no podes instalarlo en la pc?
<jose54> hola
<saranpio> hola
<dannyLopez> pero ya recordé que en Live no se puede instalar el modem USB
<saranpio> que modelo es tu modem
<saranpio> que numero tiene
<jose54> estoy usando 12.04 con gnome-classic, y quiero que el icono de pidgin salga en los indicadores de estado del panel superior, como en las versiones anteriores
<jose54> sabe alguien como se hace?
<jose54> imagino que habra que instalar algun paquete
<saranpio> jose ayer vi que se podia hacer pero no me acuerdo la pagina
<jose54> jur!
<jose54> xD
<saranpio> zzzzzzzzzzzz
<jose54> saranpio no te suena que pagina podria ser? planetubuntu? ubuntizandoelplaneta?
<saranpio> no eran esas
<Guest98024> algun programa para recuperar archivos de particion ntfs en linux
<fosco_> testdisk
<Guest98024> esta en repos
<Guest98024> ?
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> adios
<DIMITRUSS> e manes el test dik no me encuentra los archivos borrados hay algo parecido al gtetback data ntfs
<fosco_> testdisk
<m4v> DIMITRUSS: datos borraros en particiones ext son más difíciles de recuperar que en ntfs.
<DIMITRUSS> PHOTOREC
<DIMITRUSS> SOLO ES UNA PARTICION NTFS
<m4v> !caps DIMITRUSS
<kubot> DIMITRUSS: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<DIMITRUSS> ya ok
<fosco_> photorec y testdisk son herramientas del mismo paquete
<fosco_> eso es lo que hay en linux
<DIMITRUSS> si ya lo emprece a usar s tenia que escribir el direcciorio de reuperacion
<DIMITRUSS> hooo maravilla ya lo esta recuperndo
<ClaudioAndres> Hola amigos... buenas tardes
<ClaudioAndres> saludos desde el sur de chile
<ClaudioAndres> necesito de su ayuda
<ClaudioAndres> con winff
<ClaudioAndres> estoy transformando un video flv a mp3
<ClaudioAndres> pero solo me convierte los primeros 13 segundos
<ClaudioAndres> independiente del formato al cual desee pasar
<ClaudioAndres> He googleado, pero no encuentro nada referente
<xangua> quieres convertir videos de youtube a mp3¿ hay páginas e incluso complementos para firefox que lo hacen
<xangua> pero si es por aprender no te puedo ayudar :P
<ClaudioAndres> Hola Xangua, comprendo existen distintos metodos
<ClaudioAndres> pero quiero hacerlo con este programa por un reto personal
<ClaudioAndres> antiguamente lo ocupaba
<ClaudioAndres> y ahora no me funciona
<ClaudioAndres> Bueno al parecer nadie... Seguiré googleando... Gracias de todos modos
<ClaudioAndres> :)
<ClaudioAndres> ADiós
<nycko> ClaudioAndres: fijate los logs
<nycko> ClaudioAndres: winff creo que dejaba logs en tu home
<nycko> o algunas cuestiones temporales
<nycko> uh, se fue
<nycko> ClaudioAndres: volviste
<nycko> ClaudioAndres: te decia
<ClaudioAndres> si
<nycko> ClaudioAndres: que te fijes los logs que deja winff en tu home
<ClaudioAndres> cuando estaba cerrando me percate habías escrito
<ClaudioAndres> ok
<nycko> ClaudioAndres: winff usa ffmpeg por debajo, y crea scripts temporales de todos los argumentos
<nycko> ClaudioAndres: por lo menos antes era asi
<nycko> ClaudioAndres: sinceramente no lo uso, pero en algun momento lo vi.
<ClaudioAndres> ok, me figaré
<ClaudioAndres> se agradece
<ClaudioAndres> :)
<nycko> ClaudioAndres: no tiene porque
<nycko> ClaudioAndres: fijate el comando que ejecuta y hacelo a mano, por terminal veraz que sucede exactamente
<nycko> ClaudioAndres: o los logs de winff directamente.
<ClaudioAndres> eso mismo estaba pensando... realizar la acción mediante consola
<ClaudioAndres> cualquier cosa comento si lo llego a solucionar
<nycko> ClaudioAndres: dale, suerte
<nycko> ClaudioAndres: fijate si no tiene algun .winff en tu home
<saranpio> hola a todos/as buenas tardes
<cryss> Hola, me baje de la pagina de ubuntu la version 12.04 la queme en un dvd, y al botear se inicia, y carga una ventana para login, y contraseña
<cryss> no se que poner
<cryss> y no me deja instalar que hago?
<[|HuGO|]> cryss, intenta con usuario ubuntu y sin password
<cryss> y por que pide eso?
<cryss> antes no lo pedia
<cryss> sigo sin poder instalar ubuntu
<cryss> me pide contraseña y password
<cryss> que debo hacer?
<Deckon> user user?
<[|HuGO|]> el usuario es ubuntu , pero que raro que pida login
<[|HuGO|]> prueba con root sin password
<cryss> tampoco
<cryss> yo l unico que hice fue bajer
<cryss> bajar
<cryss> la imagen
<cryss> de ubuntu
<xangua> !md5
<xangua> y se bajó bien cryss ¿
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cryss> quemarla en el dvd
<Deckon> tal vez esta mal creada la imagen
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, listo; ya me funciona el gimp (me tocó bajar el babl de aqui: https://launchpad.net/~baltix-members/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/2376092/+listing-archive-extra )
<Deckon> jmanuel_cool: :( yo no pude pasar del ./config
<Deckon> tal vez luego lo intente de nuevo
<cryss> parece que se descargo mal de la pagina
<Deckon> comprueba la suma pero yo diria que de donde lo bajaste(server) estaba mal construida la iso
<jmanuel_cool> ¿ubuntu ya tiene un netinstall funcional?
<cryss> lo estoy bajando
<cryss> denuevo
<cryss> y pesa exactamente lo mismo 701 mb
<cryss> entonces
<cryss> esta mal denuevo
<Deckon> cryss: no necesariamente
<jmanuel_cool> cryss, comprueba las sumas
<Deckon> jmanuel_cool: no sabia que ubuntu tubiera de esos
<cryss> como compruebo las sumas?
<jmanuel_cool> Deckon, hace tiempo había unas iso minimal, pero no funcionaban como netinstall
<Deckon> cryss: puesde usar md5sum direccion/del/iso
<xangua> !md5 | como ya te lo había mencionado el bot cryss
<kubot> como ya te lo había mencionado el bot cryss: Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<jmanuel_cool> cryss, md5sum ARCHIVO.iso y lo verificas contra el que debe estar en la página; deberían ser idénticos
<cryss> esque estoy
<cryss> en windows
<cryss> ya que no puedo instalar
<cryss> la ultima version
<cryss> lo comprobe
<cryss> cone l programa
<cryss> que esta ahi
<cryss> y me marca uno diferente
<cryss> al que deberia ser
 * jmanuel_cool bajará ubuntu server y luego se instalará un gnome como la gente normal XD
<xangua> !enter | cryss
<kubot> cryss: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<jmanuel_cool> cryss, ¿usas firefox? él tiene un gestor de descargas que comprueba las sumas md5 o sha1, segun le indiques
<jmanuel_cool> sin importar el S.O. donde éstes
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola me podrian ayudar?
<GridCube> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<ELETRONICO_HW> me explico : instale el servidor apache
<ELETRONICO_HW> y al tratar de visualizar la pagina
<ELETRONICO_HW> descarga el .html
<ELETRONICO_HW> :S
<ELETRONICO_HW> coloca asi
<ELETRONICO_HW> http://numeroIP/index.html
<GridCube> aha
<m4v> este canal es para soporte de Ubuntu, eso es un problema que tienes con apache.
<ELETRONICO_HW> el index esta en var/www
<m4v> sugiero #httpd
<jmanuel_cool> hasta luego
<dzup> señores obama aprueba el  implante del microchip en la mano o frente, la marca de la bestia ya es real :s
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-05
<jcesar> Hola
<jcesar> soy nuevo
<Deckon> o/
<k-milogars> buenas a todos
<k-milogars> necesito una ayuda
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<k-milogars> no puede configurar un ubiquiti picostation m2
<k-milogars> alguien sabe
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<chilicuil> hola o/
<itxshell> hola chilicuil
<chilicuil> hola itx.shell o/
<itxshell> :) sin el puntico que asi es otro nick XD
<jorge> Perdón, usando GnomeContacts por primera vez elegí libreta de direcciones local y no contactos de cuenta en línea....Ahora no encuentro la forma de revertir eso. Hay alguna manera...?
<chilicuil> jorge: tal vez elimando su configuracion, busca donde la guarda, puede ser que este como .gnomecontacts o como .local/share/gnomecontacs o asi
<jorge> En .local/share...... me faltaba buscar, pero tampoco está..... Ya ví en carpeta personal, en usr/share, pero tampoco está.
<itxshell>  buenas noches Gimp 2.8 viene en la 12.04?
<chilicuil> itxshell: no se si viene instalado por defecto, pero si quieres saber la version que viene con ubuntu puedes correr $ rmadison gimp
<m4v> itxshell: no
<chilicuil> itxshell: la version en precise es 2.6.12-1ubuntu1
<m4v> itxshell: hay un ppa pero no lo recomiendo, puede romper depencias y cosas así
<m4v> dependencias*
<itxshell> gracias yo tengo aun el 2.6
<itxshell> quise instalar el 2.7 pero me provoco varios errores
<itxshell> por eso queria saber si en la 12.04 ya venia la nueva version de Gimp
<itxshell> lo se me dio muchos errores
<m4v> por ahora 2.8 no está en los repos.
<itxshell> gracias va tocar esperarla
<jorge> chilicuil: Ya la encontré, está en Home/.conf/gnomecontacts   borro todo y espero que se instale desde cero....
<chilicuil> jorge: sip, a ver que pasa
<chilicuil> jorge: a la proxima podrias usar find para encontrar el archivo mas rapido xD $ find ~ -iname "gnomecontacts"
<jorge> a ver, ya pruebo ese comando...
<jorge> No. no anda. Se me volvió a instalar con la misma configuración.....
<inspira> O.O
<chilicuil> jorge: que mal.., a ver prueba eliminando la configuracion y el programa con la opcion purge $ sudo apt-get remove --purge nombre_paquete
<m4v> la configuración que es personal del usuario, queda en el home y no se borra con el apt-get o --purge
<m4v> habría que ver cual es el archivo donde se guarda la info, no sabría en este caso particular.
<chilicuil> m4v: sip, por eso sugiero purge, ya que eliminando la conf local no ha funcionado, probablemente esta en algun lugar /var/share/programa.., esos directorios se eliminan cuando se utiliza --purge
<m4v> chilicuil: pero a no ser que haya usado root, no podría haber cambiado nada que afectara eso.
<jorge> Ya lo apliqué: sudo apt-get remove --purge nombre_paquete . Ahora pruebo de nuevo....
<chilicuil> m4v: wicd por ejemplo, guarda los archivos de conf de las redes que encuentra en /var/share/wicd.., donde la carpeta pertenece a wicd
<m4v> ew
<m4v> supongo que en el caso de wicd tiene sentido...
<kyskyl> Saludos aqui , instale Ubuntu-Estudio y ahora que hago
<chilicuil> kyskyl: disfrutarlo =P
<kyskyl> si eso es verdad ya lo estoy haciendo , pero claro no se casi ni por donde empesar
<chilicuil> kyskyl: pues abre todos los programas =), y juega como niño con juguete nuevo
<kyskyl> mas o menos eso estoy haciendo , trae montones de programas , y la verdad ni idea de que existian
<kyskyl> muy bueno
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<chilicuil> o/
<manel2020> buenas
<manel2020> Tengo el Linux mal, ¿que he de hacer para sobreescribir la instalacion?
<manel2020> Tengo un pincho usb-live con 10.04 de 32 bits, pero quiero instalar fisicamente la 10.04 64 bits?
<manel2020> ¿tengo que crear el live-usb de 64 bits, como unica opcion, ademas de quemar la iso... (2 opciones)?
<wicope> hola busco: http://www.investigacion.frc.utn.edu.ar/labsis/Publicaciones/apunte_linux/hap.html este programa más actualizado, sabeis algo? Adiós
<manel2020> hola wicope
<wicope> hola
<manel2020> haber... parece o me parece que eso tiene que ver con clustering...
<wicope> quizás los procesos es un tema muy amplio... programación distribuida en una red de ordenadores es un cluster?
<manel2020> bueno, buscas informacion y manejo de procesos en local... Lo que me hace preguntar ¿con que objeto...?
<manel2020> matar un proceso terco en local... no creo...
<wicope> hacer un shell
<manel2020> seguramente me equivoco, pero veo mas interesante poder matar un proceso o pasarlo directamente a/de otra maquina
<wicope> lo que dices creo que son socket que pronto lo miraré
<wicope> las señales entre procesos . etc..
<manel2020> si bueno, hay de todo, ejecutar un soket creado en la maquina A en la maquina C es llevar a un nivel mas bajo la operativa "sistematica" de un cluster...
<manel2020> que es lo que estas buscando entonces?
<wicope> en realidad busco aprender en la máquina sin la red, para después aprender la red
<manel2020> ya pero pones un gestor de procesos , aparentemente para kde, grafico en todo caso
<wicope> ahora estoy implementando el comando fg y bg, en eso estaba en una práctica de procesos para hacer una shell básica
<wicope> entonces con la HERRAMIENTA DE ADMINISTRACIÓN DE PROCESOS: KPM podría mirar como funcionan las cosas ..
<wicope> tenía buena porque se podía tocar la planificación de procesos
<manel2020> perdona wicope... (necesito una aclaracion). Te he entendido que estas codificando y compilando el comando fg y gb
<wicope> manel2020, si así en lenguaje C
<wicope> bg background
<manel2020> ???
<wicope> pues la shell que maneja procesos, todod está relacionado
<manel2020> ah... a modo de ejerccio..
<wicope> si, para después irme a manejar la red
<manel2020> ufffff....
<wicope> porque?
<manel2020> no acabo de entender lo que quieres hacer..
<wicope> pues es fácil te lo resumo
<wicope> busco un programa similar a KPM que supuestamente es antiguo, algún administración de procesos que tenga para cambiar el planificador de procesos
<manel2020> C es un lenguaje potente, hay librerias que te ahorran mucho codigo, pero al nivel o donde deseas tocas hay que usar asambler o direcciones de memoria fisicas.
<manel2020> lo cual es muy delicado
<manel2020> me refiero a los procesos
<wicope> si de memoria lógicas del CPU a memorias físicas de la RAM
<manel2020> lo que no acabo de pillar es " irme a manejar la red"..
<manel2020> Fisica lo es la Ram y la virtual
<wicope> antes de hacer un cluster o algo distribuido es mejor aprender en el sistema local (pienso)
<manel2020> hombre si
<manel2020> porque se llame virtual significa eterea...
<manel2020> no es virutal, por no ser un chip fisico.
<wicope> te refieres a la swap como memoria virtual? al acceso a dispositivo de E/S
<manel2020> Acceso a la MEMORIA (dentro de eso hay varias tipos , yo hablo de todos).
<wicope> Memoria yo lo veo como la memoria RAM
<wicope> Memoria Principal
<wicope> MP
<manel2020> ufff... ufff.. uff...
<wicope> cuando se suspende un proceso creo que va a MP y si no hay espacio en MP va al HDD paginado
<manel2020> perfecto wicope. Me estas hablado de gestionar procesos que pueden estar o no en MP o en una pagina virtual. (cosa que desconoces)
<manel2020> quieres matarlo
<manel2020> o suspenderlo o hacerle una casita adicional.
<manel2020> en cualquier caso es necesario la direccion
<wicope> un puntero
<manel2020> el acceso a mp y a la memoria paginada (dependiendo de que uses) difiere
<manel2020> como no aclaras si lo que estas haciend es la utileria de acceso a las direcciones de memoria o usas una que no mencionas... pues la convesacion me resulta algo compleja
<wicope> si la memoria paginada es en HDD y el acceso a MP es RAM
<wicope> sólo trabajo con MP
<wicope> no uso memoria paginada
<manel2020> y si el proceso no esta en MP
<wicope> está en bg o suspendido
<manel2020> ah no me digas.. eres tu el que decide que va a donde?? .. yo que pense que se encargaba de esa tarea otra cosa...
<wicope> 1 Plano fg 2 Plano bg y el estado suspendido
<wicope> en ello estoy cambiando de fg --> bg o fg --> suspendido .. sólo eso
<manel2020> Una cosa es cambiar el estado de un proceso (del cual tienes acceso de algun modo)
<manel2020> y otra cosa muy distinta es ->acceder al proceso
<wicope> acceder al proceso lo hago como una lista_de_tareas (de procesos) Tipo job, una estructura de lista enlazada
<wicope> cambiar de estado de proceso es lo que me cuesta más
<manel2020> el cual usa utlilerias que desconoces y manejan correctamente el uso de la posicion de memoria (ram , virtual o lo que sea).
<wicope> si estoy aprendiendo librerias y funciones y macros .. para que sea más fácil .. y tengo alluda del profesor
<wicope> ayuda
<manel2020> Hay un pequeño detalle... que estas obviando...
<wicope> cual?
<manel2020> que estas usando librerias de apoyo..
<manel2020> Y lo que me has dado a entender es que lo quieres hacer "a pelo".
<wicope> a pelo no, con una guia a modo de práctica
<manel2020> cuanto mas abajo te metes en el sistema y mas abajo de direciones de memoria no te puedes meter, mas complejo se hace todo
<manel2020> por eso se recurren a librerias o utilerias
<manel2020> para hacer la vida mas facil al programador
<wicope> pues no lo veo tan complejo, lo veo complejo a secas
<manel2020> ¿que estas haciendo? la utilieria , o a pelo ?
<wicope> aprender es lo que intento .. después pasar a otra cosa con lo aprendido
<manel2020> otra forma es usar parcialmente alguna utileria... (simulando)
<wicope> un programa que es un shell es lo que hago
<manel2020> bueno, dentro de un tiempo te veras respondiendo a esta misma cuestion... a otra persona
<wicope> así que interviene los estados y los procesos
<wicope> http://www.monografias.com/trabajos40/sistema-operativo-proceso/sistema-operativo-proceso2.shtml algo así, ..
<wicope> manel2020, un placer hablar contigo
<manel2020> igualmente...
<manel2020> Tengo el Linux con multiples errores inconexos, ¿que he de hacer para sobreescribir la instalación?
<manel2020> Tengo un pincho usb-live con 10.04 de 32 bits, pero quiero instalar físicamente la 10.04 64 bits?
<manel2020> ¿Alguna opción distinta? a:
<manel2020> 1- crear el live-usb de 10.04 64 bits
<manel2020> 2- quemar cd con la iso... de 10.04 64 bits
<Deckon> manel2020, no la hay
<manel2020> Gracias Deckon.
<Deckon> para que quieres instalar 64?
<Deckon> si no tienes mas de 4 gb en ram no vas a notar diferencia
<manel2020> sencillo, para seguir aprovechando los12 GB de RAM que estoy usando
<Deckon> ya
<manel2020> No quiero notar la diferencia ;)
<manel2020> No se que ha ocurrido , el sistema se ha vuelto un poco loco...
<manel2020> Como son demasiadas cosas, es mas sencillo instalar de 0 (guardando el home)
<manel2020> ya cree otro user, y otras movidas...
<manel2020> que nada que hay que instalar y se acaba antes...
<manel2020> ahora bien, el problema es que no tengo gravadora, tengo pincho 4gb pero con 32bit (me es mas compatible con equipos ajenos).
<manel2020> pero es que entre los muchos fallos que aparecen es que no me permite ejecutar casi nada entre ello la utilidad de creacion de discos de inicio
<manel2020> se me ocurrio que igual hay alguna forma de instalar una iso de otra distribucion y arquitectura incluso... (solo arquitectura en el caso particular)
<manel2020> Plan C, usar el pincho para ir a casa de un colega con un cd y quemar la dichosa iso...
<Deckon> hay formas para hacer una usb multiboot
<manel2020> eso puede resultarme interesante, tener un dual boot (a futuro) con la version 32 y 64 de la misma distro
<manel2020> donde me puedo informar??
<Deckon> gugle
<manel2020> para que pregunto...
<manel2020> dios!! ;)
<manel2020> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/  (por ejemplo)
<Zentaur> hola
<Zentaur> sabeis si hay manera de seguir actualizando la 10.04?
<SpammerRIP> Zentaur: la 10.04 es LTS
<Zentaur> la acabo de instalar en un ordenador viejo qe no da mas de si
<manel2020> no ha de ser tan viejo para para tirar de 10.04
<manel2020> je je
<Deckon> y si
<Zentaur> 2004
<manel2020> haber si es que hace falta una estacion para correr la 12...
<Deckon> +1
<Zentaur> intente instalar la 12.04 pero me va muy lento y me da muchos fallos
<manel2020> ah bueno , eso no es una apreciacion tuya ni un problema del equipo ....
<Deckon> Zentaur, tu maquina es buena pero quieres que corra como una pluma con un entorno(sistema) pesado
<Zentaur> parece ser que hay un bug con mi nvidia en la 12.04
<Zentaur> eso estaria bien Deckon
<Zentaur> pero se q no es posible y por eso opté por dejarlo con la 10.04 que me iba muy bien
<manel2020> como a la mayoria!!!... Zentaur..
<Zentaur> pero me dice que no puede descargar todos los index de los repos
<Zentaur> vamos q no me actualiza nada despues de instalar
<manel2020> ahora que lo pienso... esto se me jodio despues de que se actualizara....
<Zentaur> bueno, tengo que irme, volveré
<Zentaur> un saludo.
<manel2020> saludos
<Deckon> manel2020, si sabes lo que se te actualizo podrias intentar downgradear
<Zentaur> problema 10.04. The repository may not loner be available...
<cousteau> Zentaur, 10.04?  raro, aún está soportado
<cousteau> ¿es un repo externo?
<Deckon> se, no sera algun ppa o alguna cosa de esas?
<Zentaur> no, acabo de instalar el sistema y estaba intentado actualizar cosas
<manel2020> que es downgradear... (perdon estaba preparando la comida)
<manel2020> san dios ¿otra vez??...
<manel2020> voy..
<Deckon> manel2020, downgrade = vajar el paqeute de version(pasar de la version actual a la version anterior)
<manel2020> Bueno lejos de aclarar me llena mas de dudas.
<Zentaur> la verdad es que me gustaba mucho mas la 10.04 que la 12.04
<Zentaur> mas práctica y configurable.
<Zentaur> habrá que acostumbrarse ya que el mundo linuxero tambien cambia, pero en mi opinion ha sido un paso atras en muchos aspctos
<manel2020> porque? -> Porque habla de bajar de version, que es distinto de desactualizar lo actualizado... (yo no he cambiado de version a otra distinta a 10.04, solo actualice paquetes sudo apt-get upgrade)
<Zentaur> espero no ofender a nadie, no es mi intencion
<manel2020> Yo estoy con tigo Zentaur
<Zentaur> ;)
<Deckon> manel2020, por eso, si sabes que actualizaste y crees que eso te rompio el sistema podrias downgradear esos paqeuetes
<manel2020> Es que te apooyo. Tambien entiendo y reconozco el esfuerzo de quien ha hecho el GUID este del 12... pero eso son pcs no son IPHONES con 2 botones y 1 dedo de frente.
<manel2020> Lamento si alguien se halla podido ofender por este ultimo comentario mio.
<cousteau> Zentaur, y si pruebas xubuntu?
<cousteau> en mi opinión XFCE es "el nuevo gnome"
<Zentaur> crees que xubuntu me irá mejor en version 12?
<cousteau> manel2020, y...  sí, el nuevo ubuntu parece más bien orientado a tablets
<Zentaur> solo probé xfce hace tiempo en opensuse y ea demasiado basico. no se ahora
<cousteau> (pero me ofende el uso de "halla")  :)
<cousteau> Zentaur, yo he probado el live cd y está bastante bien
<Zentaur> jaja lo siento. estoy aprendiendo a escrivir
<Zentaur> intento leer bastante en español
<cousteau> (no, si le decía a manel2020)
<manel2020> orientado no, todo lo que no sea tablet lo convierte en ...
<manel2020> (que susceptible eres con detalles inocuos que no agreden mi pc) ;-)
<cousteau> unity está pensado para ser sencillo de usar...  pero quizá demasiado
<manel2020> Tan sencillo que es complicado...
 * GridCube se guarda su opinion
<cousteau> Lo dicho, estaría bien probar Xubuntu...  y para máquinas antiguas, Lubuntu
<Zentaur> voy a echar un ojo a ver
<manel2020> Tenia la intencion de enseñar a gente mayor (mas de 65) las ventajas de usar linux.
<manel2020> Salio y se mantiene unity ... y se me quitaron las ganas de esplicar  como funciona una rueda segun unity.
<Zentaur> de toas formas es para un ordenador viejo que voy a poner al ladeo de la tele sin internet. para peliculas, video...
<manel2020> Veia muy acertado el uso de linux, para evitar que les tomaran el pelo con todo ese mercado de software que vende seguridad.
<manel2020> Problemas derivados de paginas ... etc etc.. (cosas que evidentemente no padecemos los usuarios de linux)
<cousteau> Zentaur, entonces piensa en lubuntu
<cousteau> lubuntu viene por defecto con gnome-mplayer, que es muy ligero y va muy bien
<manel2020> Pero esto.... NO . Tiene que se haber opcion a que se parezca a Windows en cuanto a su inteface... unity es para frikis comodos (es decir para los nietos).
<cousteau> Xubuntu y Lubuntu se parecen más al típico escritorio
<cousteau> pruébalos y el que más te convenza
<Damian1> Hola gente tengo un problema y preguntarles como agrego manualmente una impresora?
<manel2020> costeau, si a mi me cuesta seguirlo y soy pro, ¿que coño haran los que no tienen ni p... idea ?
<Damian1> yo en el ubuntu anterior la usaba con un driver generico y aca no veo ninguna opcion de agregarla manualmente
<Zentaur> esty pensando en instalar ubuntu 12.04 en un netbook. creeis que irá ligero?
<Zentaur> consumirá mucha bateria?
<cousteau> Zentaur, no
<cousteau> mejor lubuntu
 * cousteau tiene lubuntu en un netbook y va muy bien
<manel2020> soy pro (sentido positivo pro-linux) no sentido egocentrico (pro-fesional).
<manel2020> si mis pilares de apoyo los tiran ¿que ocurre con mi apoyo?...
<Damian1> Por favor necesito instalarla ya!!! :(
<manel2020> si cierto hay Xubuntu y Lubuntu (no dejan de ser satelites) -> ESTO ES EL PROBLEMA
<manel2020> La comunidad es tratada como satelite en el centro se pone... ¿¿tablets??
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> yo ayudo a hacer xubuntu
<GridCube> y uso xubuntu en una netbook touchscreen sin problemas
<GridCube> donde esta el "problema"
<manel2020> GridCube-> El problema esta en que no veis el problema
<Damian1> ayuden plisssssssss!!!!
 * GridCube opina que esto no es soporte y deberia llevar se a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<GridCube> !ayuda | Damian1
<kubot> Damian1: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Damian1> es que no hay mensajes de rror ni nada
<GridCube> explicate
<GridCube> :D
<manel2020> Ademas una impresora...
<Damian1> pregunto como instalo manualmente una impresora que la pc no detecta ya que es de matriz de punto
<manel2020> por lo que veo..
<Damian1> yo en la version 11.10 usaba un driver generico
<manel2020> Una impresora matricial ??
<manel2020> es eso??
<Damian1> pero aca no veo que me permita agregar manualmente una generica
<manel2020> Damian una impresora matricial??
<Damian1> si asi es
<manel2020> Numero de agujas, ancho de carro y tamaño del papel por defecto
<manel2020> gracias
<Damian1> nombre dejate de cosas
<Damian1> solo se tiene que poder agregar impresoras manualmente
<Damian1> y quiero saber como lo hago aca
<Damian1> en la 12.04
<Deckon> Damian1, decias que usabas un modulo generico?..no te funciona con el kernel?
<manel2020> Seria interesante marca y modelo, (podria resultar que haya una compatiblidad )
<GridCube> Damian1, que modelo es?
<Damian1> citizen gsx-190
<Damian1> si la usaba con un driver generico decia epson hig 9 no se
<manel2020> Ibm proprinter es un controlador compatible
<Damian1> no me recuerdo pero funcionaba perfectamente
<manel2020> creo recordar
<Damian1> si antes podias elegir todos esos
<Damian1> y ahora como lo hago?
<manel2020> con las citizen, ahora el modelo 190 (es la duda, define agujas, ancho de carro y tamaño del papel por defecto) , si no es 80, A4+ y A4 , no te va a funcionar
<manel2020> es una impresora matricial financiera???
<Zentaur> por cieo sabe alguien donde está la opción de parar discos cuando sea posible en 12.04
<Zentaur> ?
<GridCube> Damian1, probaste con "ibm compatible dot matrix"
<manel2020> Damian1 (espero que te pueda servir de ayuda)
<manel2020> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TugZcZY8PE
<GridCube> Damian1, que ubuntu estas usando?
<manel2020> http://www.citizen-systems.com/Pages/UisSupport/support-Driver-download.aspx
<manel2020> http://www.citizen-systems.com/Pages/UisSupport/drivers/linux_cups/cups_drivers.aspx
<GridCube> a mi el otro dia en mi xubuntu me salto un cartel cuando conecte mi impresora y como no le enctro los drivers entre los genericos uso jockey para buscar especificos en las interwebs y funciono :D
<esmirlin> hey cómo puedo cambiar el grub2 para que la opción de entrar automáticamente sea otra diferente a la de ubuntu, eso es posible¿?
<GridCube> esmirlin, si
<GridCube> es re facil :D
<esmirlin> GridCube: me guías¿?
<GridCube> fijate que entrada es la que queres usar
<esmirlin> ^^
<GridCube> la primera, segunda tercera?
<GridCube> la primer entrada en la lista es el que arranca primero, y tiene el numero 0, asi que ponele que queres usar la cuarta en la lista, que es por lo general windows, porque la primera es linux, la segunda linux en modo recuperacion, la tercera otras versiones de linux(kernels viejos) y la cuarta es windows, a menos que tambien tengas una entrada para memtest entonces seria la quinta
<GridCube> en caso de que sea la cuarta opcion la que queres usar tenes que hacer asi: sudo grub-set-default 3
<GridCube> y luego sudo update-grub
<GridCube> y listo el pollo
<esmirlin> ala es genial
<esmirlin> GridCube: pero en caso de que con ubuntu tweak elimine viejos kernels... qué pasaría?¿
<GridCube> tendrias menos entradas :P
<GridCube> fijate en que posicion esta la entrada que queres usar, la mas alta de todo es la 0 de ahi sube en numeros hacia abajo
<manel2020> Lo que te ha dicho GridCube es la forma de modificar el fichero /boot/grub/grub.cfg con comandos de consola.
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> XD
<manel2020> NO si ?? en que quedamos GridCUbe?? ... :P
<GridCube> algo asi
<GridCube> cuando decia no
<GridCube> es porque no edita /boot/grub/grub.cfg, ese no hay que tocarlo manualmente, edita /etc/default/grub
<GridCube> ese si se puede tocar
<manel2020> Ok, vale ;P
<esmirlin> oks me queda ya más claro, muchas gracias! ^^
<Damian1> Hola nuevamente tuve que hacer unos mandados :P
<Damian1> este los drivers genericos como el ibm y epson ambos le funcionan a la impresora
<Damian1> ahora el problema es que no me deja agregarla manualmente justamente para poder elegir el driver y todo eso me exsplico? estoy usando ubuntu 12.04
<Damian1> yo pongo impresora te la opcion de agregar pero comienza a probar si la detecta cosa que no
<Damian1> pero no te permite de hacerlo manualmente y eso es lo que quiero hacer
<GridCube> !impresora
<kubot> Para información sobre Instalar una impresora en Ubuntu ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Impresora | Si no encuentra el driver de su impresora en la lista por defecto de drivers puede probar a bajar un driver en linuxprinting.org
<Damian1> Kubot esa info no es actual es para un ubuntu mas viejo gracias igual
<SpammerRIP> Damian1: kubot es un bot..
<scherenhaenden> hola... alguien sabra si se podra instalar kubuntu en un smartphone... eliminando andriod por completo
<Damian1> es un bot-ludo
<Damian1> almenos que de info nueva!!! :P
<SpammerRIP> .. lo dice bien
<GridCube> Damian1, usa CUPS :P http://myotragusbalearicus.wordpress.com/2012/01/17/install-a-network-printer-on-ubuntu-11-10-64-bits-via-cups/
<seigor-35> Damian1, kubot respondio bien en esencia sigue siendo lo mismo, el sistema de agregar impresoras manualmente es igual en ubuntu 12.04 lo que te pasa es que no lees... te recomiendo que vuelvas a leer el articulo...
<manel2020> 	
<manel2020> Damian1.. yo sigo intentando entender cual es el problema....
<GridCube> manel2020, ubuntu reconoce la impresora pero no la añade a la lista de impresoras conocidas
<Damian1> amigo  seigor-35: si ves no te la opcion de agregar manualmente claro que lei pero no existe esa opcion
<seigor-35> si existe y la estoy probando ahorita...
<Damian1>  manel2020: que no puedo agregar manualmente una impresora
<Damian1> que ubuntu tienes tu
<Damian1> por que en el mio no existe
<GridCube> seigor-35, vos tenes una impresora matricial como Damian1 ?
<manel2020> Damian yo no tengo ni lpt1 ni ninguna impresora fisica, tengo 10.04 64bits
<Damian1> por eso
<GridCube> las circunstancias son distintas
<Damian1> en ese ubuntu y hasta el 11.10
<GridCube> Damian1, proba direcatamente por CUPS
<Damian1> si te permite agregar manuelmente sin problemas
<seigor-35> no pero si una de rodillo
<Damian1> pero en este no veo esa opcion que en el otro no
<manel2020> Eso significa Damian que es inecesario disponer de cierto hardware para ser instalado por ejemplo impresoras.
<GridCube> manel2020, no estas ayudando con suposiciones
<manel2020> suposiciones??
<GridCube> si no sabes sobre algo te pido por favor que no confundas mas a la gente
<manel2020> Haber estoy instalando impresoras sin tenerlas fisicamente ¿como es posible, que el que la tiene no es capaz? ¿quien esta confundiendo?
<manel2020> Creo recordar que el problema es instalar manualmente...
<GridCube> manel2020, en tu maquina anda, en la suya no, simple como eso
<pedmarfe> Sabéis por un casual como se configura ubuntu para al inicio validar usuarios de un dominio... ejemplo alumnos UPV
<manel2020> En mi maquina 10.04 y en la virtual con 12.04
<manel2020> Si en mi maquina (resumido)
<GridCube> validar? pedmarfe?
<pedmarfe> quisiera dejar un equipo conectado a la red de la universidad, cada alumno tiene asignado un usuario con su contraseña,
<pedmarfe> la idea que cada uno ponga su usuario, dominio y contraseña al inicio y este reconozca
<GridCube> aja
<pedmarfe> de los usuarios de la UPV para dejarles conectarse
<GridCube> ya veo
<pedmarfe> http://pedrico.wordpress.com/2009/02/03/validar-usuarios-con-linux/
<GridCube> a ver
<pedmarfe> esto es lo que pretendo, pero en la version 9 dejo de funcionar
<manel2020> Damian1. Mira haber si puedes realizar esto...
<manel2020> 1- añadir una impresora cualquiera en un dispositivo cualquiera y que te aparezca (ese es el problema al parecer)
<manel2020> 2 - selecionala y propiedades
<manel2020> 3 cambia el URI
<manel2020> 4 cambia el controlador
<manel2020> 5 test
<manel2020> Yo he añadido impresoras con URI -> serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200 (por ejemplo, es un puerto serie)
<manel2020> La impresora fisica que tienes debe estar en URI LPT , poque es una impresora con ese puerto, salvo que uses un adaptador (he de suponer que no).
<manel2020> Entonces has de buscar que exista el dispositivo en /dev
<manel2020> si no exite nada en /dev con sentido o direccion LPT , pues va resultar que no tienes puerto paralelo montado
<manel2020> Damian1 ¿existe algo en tu /dev, que indique que este "definido" el controlador LPT?
<mimecar> es una impresora muy antigua?
<manel2020> Mimecar no es que sea antingua, es de esas que son atemporales (matriciales- usadas para papel multi-copia), se siguen fabricando.
<manel2020> http://www.citizen-systems.com/Product.aspx?id=18#2
<GridCube> :P yo tengo dos a mi lado ahora mismo
<mimecar> tendrás que usar un driver genérico para la impresora matricial
<manel2020> Yo lo unico que saque en limpio es que no le aparece en la lista de impresoras, por otro lado pregunto que driver debia usar (ibm suele ir bien)
<manel2020> ibm para impresoras matriciales...
<seigor-35> para Damian1, ve ala pagina http://www.linuxfoundation.org  busca tu modelo de impresora o el driver generico o el compatible con IBM y despues
<seigor-35> 1 – Vamos a Sistema – Administracion – Impresoras
<seigor-35> 2 – Una vez alli tocan el boton “Impresora nueva”
<seigor-35> 3 – Aca elijen el puerto por donde la conectaron. Mi caso es el “Lpt1″ porque es una impresona viejita y ese puerto es el que trae. Algunos modelos antiguos pueden venir con el puerto serie.
<seigor-35> 4 – Elijen un modelo. Como la mia no tiene driver en linux opte por “generic”.
<seigor-35> 5 – Aca no hay muchas vueltas que darle. “IBM compatible Dot Matrix” ya que es una impresora a matriz de puntos.
<seigor-35> 6 – Ahora deben llenar con algunos datos:
<seigor-35> a) Ponen un nombre para reconocerla en su sistema
<manel2020> Ahora porque "no le guarda" la impresora... ¿sera que no se la detecta...? ¿porque?-> ¿tendra el lpt montado???
<seigor-35> b) Luego un nombre descriptivo (opcional)
<seigor-35> c) La ubicacion (opcional)
<mimecar> seigor-35: usa pastebin
<seigor-35> 7 – Le dan a imprimir pagina de prueba
<mimecar> !paste seigor-35
<kubot> seigor-35: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<seigor-35> ok perdon
<manel2020> Otras lucubruaciones (a falta de datos o acceso fisico los equipos)-> Si el equipo es relativamente nuevo, vienen sin interface LPT, lo cual podria ocurrir que este usando un adaptador lpt-usb (pero sin info es lo que es lucubrar).
<manel2020> Si el equipo es un equipo "portatil" ya es que no tenga interface es que directamente no hay chip E/S Seria o LPT
<mimecar> no hace falta tener en cuenta tantas posibilidades
<manel2020> Lo se mimecar, solo era hacer notar que sin info es muy complicado ...
<mimecar> ya dará la información el usuario si quiere una respuesta
<manel2020> a mi me gustaria saber si hay posibilidad de instalar una distro distinta ejecutanto el equipo con live de arquitectura diferente...
<manel2020> live-usb de 32 bits , ¿se puede instalar ubuntu 12.04 64 bits? (mi caso es 10.04 64 bits)
<mimecar> si tu micro es de 64...
<mimecar> tienes que instalar una versión de 64 bits
<manel2020> Mimecar es un autentico pecado no instalar 64bits 8cores y 12GB.. ;-)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> os pido recomendación: qué permisos debo asignar a mi usuario para tener un sistema seguro? es que me he puesto como Desktop User y al hacer esto el sistema me ha "sacado" del grupo sudoers
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: ya eres seguro
<xangua> ......
<mimecar> para que lo has cambiado?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguien me lo recomendo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que no tuviera configurado mi usuario como administrador
<manel2020> No se porque se me corrompio mi sistema 10.04 y no me permite funcionar "normal", si intento hacer algo desde el live (es de 32bit) me dice que no puede hacer nada para 64 bits
<mimecar> tu usuario no es el administrador
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno, no pertenezco al grupo root
<mimecar> manel2020: no puedes ejecutar un chroot de una arquitectura diferente
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero dice administrator
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: solo usando sudo pasas a administrador
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en opciones avanzadas de usuarios
<Gosset_Inofensiu> puedo escoger: usuario de escritorio, administrador
<manel2020> Ya mimecar-> busco opciones para machacar la instalacion, la opcion que tengo es arrancar desde un live-usb
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo cuando instale el ubuntu 12.04 automaticamente me asigno el usuario a administrador
<mimecar> manel2020: si tenias 64 y ahora tienes 32 tienes que formatear
<manel2020> pregunta ??? ¿si monto la iso (si me deja)? del 10.04 64 bits, tengo opcion a instalar desde la unidad montada??
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: sigo sin ver donde tienes el problema en el funcionamiento normal
<mimecar> manel2020: si el sistema que estas ejecutando es de 32 solo podrás sacar los datos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pues solo pido recomendación
<Gosset_Inofensiu> para que no se ejecuten virus
<xangua> mimecar: que al cambiar su cuenta de administrador a usuario normal ha perdido privilegios para manejar el sistema XD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> exacto
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: lo puedes dejar como un usuario normal
<mimecar> tal como viene en el sistema
<manel2020> Mimecar (aclaro) Tengo en le pc y siempre he tenido 64 bits, tengo un USB-LIVE 32 bits
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no lo acabo de ver claro
<mimecar> manel2020: que quieres hacer con el live de 32
<manel2020> no tengo gravadora.
<manel2020> necesito reintalar ubuntu 10.04 64 bits
<mimecar> manel2020: y tienes un live de 32?
<xangua> manel2020: entonces usa la iso de 64bit¿
<manel2020> no me permite usar el creador de discos de arranque entre otros muchos problemas que me esta dando
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estoy en parámetros de usuario y no sé qué hacer, si continuar siendo administrador o hacerme usuario de escritorio. alguien en algun canal de linux me recomendo hacerm usuario de escritorio para asi impedir que se ejecutara codigo maligno en el sistema
<mimecar> manel2020: sólo podrás reinstalar usando un live de 64
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: antes lo tenías como administrador?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si
<manel2020> ¿como uso la iso? mimecar
<mimecar> dejalo como lo tenías antes
<mimecar> manel2020: descargas la versión de 64, la pasas al usb y lo isntalas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mimecar tu estas como administrador?
<mimecar> en la instalación normal, eres un usuario normal
<manel2020> solo veo la opcion de quemar la iso y no tengo grabdora, la aplicacion que permite hacer los usb-live (no permite ejecutarse)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok mimecar
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: por poder usar sudo no estas más inseguro
<mimecar> y los virus depende de como ejecutes las cosas
<manel2020> como he dicho antes , entre otros de los muchos problemas que me estan apareciendo... no aparece user invitado o lo hace iniciado, no reinicia ni apaga el equipo... no permite administracion de usuarios.. etc etc (para aburrir)
<mimecar> manel2020: no se si con dos usb + unetbootin podrás hacerlo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mimecar, por defecto te crea un usuario "normal", aunque en la GUI de opciones de usuario, te veas como administrador. En realidad no tienes permisos de root, creo que estamos diciendo lo mismo entonces
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y por eso tienes que hacer sudo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero te aseguro que si vas a configuracion de usuarios y grupos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> te ves como Administrador
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en fin, por los virus que hay en linux....
<mimecar> tienes menos pero no eres inmune
<mimecar> y los troyanos / keyloggers te pueden afectar igual
<Gosset_Inofensiu> entonces qué protección me recomiendas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> contra virus en ubuntu
<mimecar> sentido común y pensar un poco
<manel2020> Usar un usuario sin privilegios , es una buena alternativa
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero si me pongo como usuario de escritorio, luego me saca del grupo sudoers  y no puedo hacer nada
<mimecar> qué problema tienes en poder usar sudo?
<manel2020> ¿y cual es el problema?
<mimecar> si con la configuración normal de ubuntu puedes usar sudo, tu usuario es seguro
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el problema es que no puedo usar sudo
<manel2020> ah , si mira en el caso que creo que te afecta deberias tener 2 usuarios
<mimecar> después de la modificación que has hecho no?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> he tenido que reiniciar en modo consola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y agregarme a sudo manualmente
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a admin no pq en 12.04 lo han quitado
<manel2020> si me permites..
<manel2020> 1- Administrador (el que ahora usas)
<manel2020> 2- Nombre del que usas ahora (no admin, no sudo).
<manel2020> Usar el 2 siempre...
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: dejalo como venía por defecto
<manel2020> el 1 cuando no te quede mas remedio que administrar..
<mimecar> tu usuario es seguro aunque uses sudo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por defecto me venia administrador
<mimecar> entonces dejalo de esa forma
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en otro canal me recomendaron lo que manel2020
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en fin
<mimecar> ubuntu usa sudo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no quiero hacerme pesado
<mimecar> otras distribuciones lo tienen separado
<manel2020> haber he conseguido montar (no sin pelear) la iso 10.04 64 bits en una unidad virtual , en el sistema 10.04 64bits (alguien se perdio?) ¿puedo hacer algo para obligarle a reinstalarse?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno gracias por vuestra ayuda
<mimecar> manel2020: no puedes hacer nada
<manel2020> con perdon. cagon la p.... :D
<seigor-35> para los que están interesados en la configuración del nuevo U 12, le e quitado las telarañas a mi blog y escrito unas cuantas lines, favor de criticarlo haber en que puedo mejorar el contenido
<seigor-35> http://cheko-pizza.blogspot.mx/
<seigor-35> Agradesco cualquier critica o comentario...
<xangua> ...
<manel2020> usb-creator-gtk -> me tira este mensaje en modo grafico-> An error occurred while talking to the udisks service.
<GridCube> unetbootin
<manel2020> Lo cual me impide hacer el live-usb 64bits que requiero..
<manel2020> El centro de software no instala nada (recuerda alguien que mencione numerosos problemas...) por synaptic (a veces si, a veces no), con comandos de consola idem
<mimecar> el centro de software usa lo mismo que synaptic / consola
<manel2020> si mimecar lo se, tambien se que no instala (es decir falla algo) , son gestores del mismo servicio...
<mimecar> estas con un live cd, lo que te pase con el sistema instalado no te afecta
<manel2020> "gestores graficos" del mismo servicio...
<manel2020> otra forma de expresarlo, una forma visual de hacer lo mismo que con los comandos de consola (de facto son exactamente los mismos comandos).
<manel2020> ¿alguien conoce el nombre del ejecutable de la instalacion? -> icono "instalar ubuntu" -> Propiedades-> orden -> ????
<mimecar> manel2020: si el live cd es de 32, no puedes hacerlo
<mimecar> o instalarás 32 birs
<mimecar> bits
<GridCube> manel2020, ubiquity
<manel2020> Repregunto ¿alguien esta ahora en un live-cd?
<GridCube> no
<manel2020> Mimecar??? no entiendo , mi sistema dañado es 64 bits, mi iso es 64 bits
<manel2020> lo unico 32 bits es el usb-live
<mimecar> el live cd que has iniciado es de 32 si o no
<manel2020> no he iniciado ningun live ce
<manel2020> cd
<manel2020> tengo una iso-> montada en un cd virtual
<mimecar> me he perdido entonces
<mimecar> que relación tiene el usb-live
<manel2020> tengo un usb-live-> CON 32bit (no esta en ejecucion, pero si lo arranco no me permite instalar 64bits )
<mimecar> no te lo tiene que permitir
<mimecar> instala unetbootin y pasa la iso
<manel2020> no tengo forma de cambiar el live-usb a 64bits (ya he puesto el problema)
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el error que te da al instalar unetbootin
<manel2020> Mimecar "no quiero ser pesado" -> An error occurred while talking to the udisks service. o problemas con niveles administrativos (problemas varios demasiados y la necesidad de volver a instalar desde 0), y la pregunta que me hago es ¿como narices lo instale sin cd ....? La cuestion es que lo hice...
<mimecar> abre una consola e instala unetbootin
<manel2020> alguien esta con linux desde un live?? (en el escritorio aparece un icono, ¿que pone en propiedes-> orden..? gracias
<mimecar> manel2020: has dicho ahora mismo que no estas usando el live
<manel2020> si, lo he dicho y desconozco como se llama el archivo que lanza la instalacion de ubuntu, viene en ese lanzador, tengo la imagen montada-> ¿igual puedo lanzarlo? pero si no se como se llama... mal voy...
<mimecar> me parece que no puedes hacerlo
<manel2020> no tengo alternativas evidentes...
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> instala unetbootin desde consola
<manel2020> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<manel2020> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/dpkg/lock' - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<manel2020> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<wicope> ejecuta el programa con permisos de super usuario, usuario maestro y cuidado al elegir el dispositivo de E/S
<manel2020> si te parece paranoico el mensaje.... no te quiero ni contar lo que me parece a mi (recuerdas que he dicho que tengo problemas varios y extraños)
<mimecar> te dice que hay otra aplicación usando apt
<manel2020> ya, el caso es que no lo la hay... (ese es el problema)
<manel2020> el mensaje dice eso, el problema es que no hay otro apt funcionando.
<mimecar> ni centro de software / actualizaciones?
<manel2020> nada
<mimecar> sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<manel2020> quieres una lista de los procesos??
<manel2020> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/manel2020/.gvfs
<mimecar> qué te devuelve el comando?
<manel2020>       Output information may be incomplete.
<xangua> siempre puedes ir a la casa de un amigo o conseguir prestada otra computadora si no tienes otra y crear el live usb ahí
<mimecar> manel2020: qué has modificado en tu sistema?
<manel2020> nada
<mimecar> busca otro equipo y descarga la iso
<mimecar> o instala la versión de 32 bits
<manel2020> es que estoy que me subo por las paredes... con este tipo de "mensajes" inconexos y variopintos...
<xangua> (recuerdas que he dicho que tengo problemas varios y extraños) - ese tipo de problemas no aparecen por si solos de repente
<manel2020> pues si xangua.
<manel2020> al estilo virus capullo "un clasico".
<manel2020> otra explicacion no encuentro
<mimecar> manel2020: o buscas otro equipo o instalas 32 bits
<mimecar> el sistema solo no se rompe
<manel2020> obviamente solo no se rompe :D
<mimecar> normalmente es el usuario la parte que mete los errores
<manel2020> :D es lo habitual mimecar..
<manel2020> voy a intentar hacer otro usb-live en el equipo de una amigo, (no veo otra salida)
<QuestionMark> Hola
<Deckon> o/
<QuestionMark> duda con php: He visto que en la varianle mysql_connect se incluyen directamente los datos de base de datos, usuario y password  dentro de la función o con el nombre de variables declaradas anteriormente ¿hay alguna diferencia?
<mimecar> QuestionMark: si la duda no es d eubuntu, pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<esmirlin> alguien puede explicarme qué es vala y qué beneficios tiene¿?
<cousteau> es un lenguaje de programación
<cousteau> relacionado con gnome, creo
<cousteau> beneficios/inconvenientes...  ni idea
<esmirlin> cousteau: pero parece que gnome está haciendo ahora todo en vala no¿? es que si se supone que gtk es un lenguaje, vala es otro o es un gtk mejorado¿?
<cousteau> no, gtk no es un lenguaje
<cousteau> gtk es un conjunto de herramientas
<cousteau> cosas que puedes usar en un lenguaje
<esmirlin> ahh
<esmirlin> joder qué perdido estoy xD
<cousteau> puedes usar la API de gtk en C, C++, Python...
<esmirlin> ahh okas
<esmirlin> gracias tío!
<cousteau> si los lenguajes de programación son vehículos, las APIs serían carreteras y los programas serían ciudades
<cousteau> tú puedes ir hasta una ciudad en un autobús por una autopista, o en una furgoneta por una carretera secundaria...
<esmirlin> así que la ciudad sería choqok, kdepim o empathy, los autobuses, coches y furgonetas serían mono, C, qt... y las carreteras serían kde, gnome, e17?
<esmirlin> cousteau: ?
<cousteau> algo así
<cousteau> bueno, gnome no es una API exactamente...  pero más o menos
<jose> tengo una duda estoy instalndo xubuntu y quiero instalar mysqladministrator, no lo concigo en el centro de software que hago ?
<cousteau> y no, qt no es un lenguaje, es otra api
<cousteau> jose, sudo apt-get install ...
<cousteau> jose, creo que el paquete que buscas es "mysql-admin"
<Deckon> jose, buscalo con apt
<SpammerRIP> jose: que significa concegir?
<SpammerRIP> no sera conseguir?
<jose> jejeje gracias.... si es casi lo mismo
<Deckon> XD
<QuestionMark> jose apt-cache search mysqladministrator y ver el nombre del paquete o trata con apt-cache search mysql |grep administrator , por ahi vas a tener la respuesta
<cousteau> el nombre del paquete es mysql-admin (creo)
<cousteau> o al menos hay uno que se llama así
<QuestionMark> cousteau, ese es ! .. ahi esta la respuesta jose  suso apt-get install mysql-admin
<QuestionMark> cousteau, ese es ! .. ahi esta la respuesta jose  sudo apt-get install mysql-admin
<jose> gracias
<jose> aunque no e podido correrlo porque estoy instalando libre office por el centro de software
<jose> questionmark !!
<jose> tengo problemas para instalar, me sale como sino tuviera acceso al paquete ?
<QuestionMark> ??
<QuestionMark> ¿puedes capturar la imagen?
<Deckon> jose, sudo apt-get install paquete
<jose> puedo capturar pero como la publico aqui ?
<jose> el el es mysql-admin
<jose> paquete
<jose> ose@jose-1005HA:~$ sudo apt-get install mysql-admin
<jose> [sudo] password for jose:
<jose> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<jose> Creando árbol de dependencias
<jose> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<jose> El paquete mysql-admin no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia
<jose> a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o sólo se
<mimecar> !paste jose
<kubot> jose: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<jose> soy nuevo por aqui !
<mimecar> usa la web de pastebin si tienes que pegar texto
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<jose> xubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> con todas las actualizaciones?
<jose> bueno estoy conectado a la red ya deberia estar actualizada, si a eso te refieres !
<mimecar> no necesariamente
<mimecar> abre una consola
<GridCube> <GridCube> !info mysql-admin
<GridCube> <ubottu> Package mysql-admin does not exist in precise
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<GridCube> no existe para precise
<cousteau> GridCube, hmm, true
<jose> AGUANTA !
<jose> actualizo el apt ?
<GridCube> <ubottu> mysql-admin (source: mysql-gui-tools): GUI tool for intuitive MySQL administration. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0r14+openSUSE-2.2ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 1743 kB, installed size 4984 kB
<GridCube> oneric si lo tenia
<GridCube> tendras que conseguir un ppa
<mimecar> o usar otro programa
<jose> ppa ?
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> !ppa
<kubot> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cousteau> a lo mejor mysql-admin ya forma parte de otro paquete
<mimecar> puedes usar phpmyadmin para trabajar con mysql
<GridCube> puede usar la consola y ya, aprender como los grandes
<cousteau> !PPA : Un PPA puede proveer software alternativo que normalmente no está disponible en los repositorios oficiales de Ubuntu — Si buscas un PPA, visita https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas — ATENCIÓN: Los PPAs son paquetes de terceros no soportados; úsalos bajo tu responsabilidad.  Ver también !addppa y !ppa-purge --request
<kubot> Tu pedido fue puesto en cola para su revisión, ¡gracias! - ID del pedido 3
<GridCube> :3
<cousteau> hmm
<jose> kubot . que hace un pedido ? tiene que ver con lo que estoy buscando ?
<GridCube> cousteau +1
<GridCube> jose, no
<cousteau> !PPA =~ s/Un PPA/Un PPA (Personal Package Archive)/
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'PPA'.
<jose> gracias
<cousteau> hmm
<cousteau> pues habrá que esperar a que se cree o algo así...
<m4v> cousteau: los que están en inglés no pueden editarse, tenés que hacerlo nuevo en español
<cousteau> !PPA =~ s/Un PPA/Un PPA (Personal Package Archive)/ --request
<cousteau> m4v, lo acababa de hacer...
<m4v> cousteau: ah no miré :P
<D4mian> hola a todos
<cousteau> o/ D4mian
<D4mian> alguien que me pueda ayudar con la configuracion del wifi ??
<m4v> cousteau: bueno, hasta que no se apruebe no existe, entonces el edit no va a funcionar.
<D4mian> como estas <cousteau>
<cousteau> !PPA =~ s/Un PPA/Un PPA (Personal Package Archive)/ --request
<kubot> Tu pedido fue puesto en cola para su revisión, ¡gracias! - ID del pedido 4
<cousteau> (espero no liarme)
<D4mian> jaja ok gracias !
<manel2020> buenas
<Vero2> hola, hace mucho que no veo a er-USUL. Alguien sabe algo de él?
<mimecar> Vero2: está muerto
<SpammerRIP> murio
<Vero2> cómo que murió?
<mimecar> de un accidente
<cousteau> sip...  nos dejó  :(
<Vero2> mimecar: estás hablando enserio por Dios?
<mimecar> esas cosas no es para hacer bromas
<m4v> este canal no es para eso, usen #ubuntu-es-cafe por favor
<cousteau> no sé cómo fue, es triste...
<Vero2> m4v no pregunté ni hice ningun chiste
<Vero2> estaba preocupada y creo que tampoco es para el café...
<jose> ya realize el update y el upgrade, ahora que hago ?
<m4v> entiendo, pero este es el menos indicado de los dos
<mimecar> jose: si te sale lo mismo al instalar, el paquete no está en los repositorios
<manel2020> bueno, ya tengo el live-usb 64bits funcionando... (estoy en el)
<aguitel> mimecar, tu como sabes eso?
<Vero2> m4v indícame donde puedo averiguar algo mas
<jose> eso mismo !
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> jose: si el paquete no está en los repositorios tendrás que usar otro programa
<manel2020> inicie la instalacion y... Espere  por favor... (ejem.... )
<jose> mimecar: podria descargarlo de la pag. oficial e instalarlo manualmente ?
<wicope> Vero2, offtopic empieza por el nombre :|
<manel2020> Solucion taxativa ¿borrar 1,5 teras?
<mimecar> jose: por poder si
<jose> ya estoy acostumbrado a trabajar con ese
<mimecar> pero tienes muchos programas alternativos
<mimecar> manel2020: si tienes tus datos separados del sistema no tienes que borrar nada
<manel2020> tengo /home/user/->miscosas
<manel2020> nunca he tenenido problemas con esta configuracion hasta la fecha
<mimecar> si no formateas tu home no tienes que borrar nada
<wicope> Vero2, ping
<manel2020> ???? la opcion elegida es Instalalor junto a otros -> siguiente-> Espere por favor.... (ejem)
<Vero2> wicope estaba en privado, qué dices?
<mimecar> manel2020: tendrás que instalar encima de tu sistema actual
<manel2020> otros es el la misma version de ubuntu.
<mimecar> ??
<manel2020> salen 3 opciones ¿ok? 1- con otros 2-borrando 3 manual.
<wicope> que si tienes tiempo entres a offtopic
<Vero2> ok
<mimecar> manel2020: mira las opciones de manual
<manel2020> 1-otros (detecta el ubuntu 10.04 que esta instalado)
<manel2020> mirar he mirado, y leido...
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no has dicho que tienes una opción "manual"
<manel2020> si, le doy a manual
<manel2020> salen 4 particiones (en teoria no hay que tocar nada, sinembargo no permite continuar)
<mimecar> configura las particiones que quieres usar y asigna / y /home
<mimecar> no hagas el formato de home
<manel2020> El instalador necesita eliminar del destino de la instalación ciertos archivos del sistema operativo, pero no ha sido capaz de hacerlo. La instalación no puede continuar.
<mimecar> estas formateando tu / ?
<manel2020> no puedo formatear mi / porque mi / contiene mi /home
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no has dicho que lo tenías separado?
<manel2020> yo no lo he dicho, he dicho que siempre lo he tenido en /home/user/directorioX
<mimecar> si no tienes una partición de datos separada ya has acabado
<manel2020> ??
<manel2020> voy a borrar manualmente todo lo que no sea home
<manel2020> renombrar /home por /home2 y instalar sin formatear.
<mimecar> no se si te dejará
<manel2020> es una alternativa ... antes de perder todo
<manel2020> porque no me dejara?? (ahora mismo no me lo permite montar, reinicio y ya me lo permite)
<manel2020> luego hago gksu nautilus y en teoria puedo cargarme todo archivo...
<manel2020> o por consola sudo rm
<manel2020> obviamente prefiero ver lo que estoy borrando...
<D4mian> holas ?
<mimecar> eco eco eco
<D4mian> jajaja
<D4mian> nesecito ayuda :-(
<m4v> no me digas
<m4v> !pregunta D4mian
<kubot> D4mian: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<D4mian> ttengo un problema con el wifi, no me detecta señales, hago un iwconfig  y me sale tx-ṕower: off, y no me deja hacer un wlan0 up, por que la radio fecuencia esta descativada
<D4mian> como activo el wifi para que funcione y se conecte ?
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<D4mian> 12.04
 * cousteau se pregunta acerca del acento en la p
<mimecar> tienes encendido el botón del wifi?
<D4mian> no tengo ningun boton de wifi
<D4mian> estube buscando bastante por internet y no pude encontrar nada :-(
<seigor-35> sabes la marca de tu receptor o el tipo de hardware
<D4mian> broadcom
<D4mian> pero nose que version es
<seigor-35> ya checastes con el jockey,
<[|HuGO|]> D4mian, entra a los controladores de hardware e instala el que te aparece ahí
<seigor-35> encaso de que reconosca el dispositivo este lo instala
<[|HuGO|]> como bien dice seigor-35, jockey
<D4mian> si si , ya lo hice desde el jockey
<D4mian> estoy usando los privativos
<seigor-35> comenta lspci o lsusb
<D4mian> como les dije busque previamente
<D4mian> Broadcom Corporation BCM4313, esa es mi tarjeta
<manel2020> hola. (de nuevo).. consegui borrar todos los archivos que no me interesaban de / y renombre la carpeta que no me interesa borrar (1,5 teras) a /home2.
<manel2020> ¿como instalo ahora?
<mimecar> manel2020: selecciona la /
<manel2020> opcion 3- especificar particiones ¿no?
<D4mian> <seigor-35> Broadcom Corporation BCM4313
<mimecar> la que te permita poner las particiones como quieres
<BreoganGal> hola
<chilicuil> hola BreoganGal
<BreoganGal> una pregunta
<BreoganGal> me va el flash de los juegos del facebook
<BreoganGal> pero los de minijuegos por ejemplo no
<chilicuil> debe ser tu version de flash, quitala y pon la de adobe.., a mi me va perfecto minijuegos =P
<BreoganGal> donde cambio?
<chilicuil> BreoganGal: desinstala flash desde el centro de software, y luedo vas a la pagina de adobe y descargas el plugin de flash para linux y lo pones en .mozilla
<BreoganGal> es el complemento adobe flash¿
 * chilicuil ve a detalle donde lo ha puesto
<chilicuil> sip
<seigor-35> D4mian al parecer los controladores que vienen en ubuntu dan un error, te recomiendo instalar los privativos desde
<seigor-35> D4mian
<BreoganGal> lo tengo instalado pero nada
<chilicuil> oh sip BreoganGal .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<manel2020> no hay manera... no instala..
<seigor-35> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<manel2020> al parecer le molesta que exista una carpeta con el nombre que sea ...
<seigor-35> D4mian al parecer los controladores que vienen en ubuntu dan un error, te recomiendo instalar los privativos desde
<D4mian> <seigor-35> ya tengo instalado los privativos desde el jockey, pero sigue sin fincionar
<seigor-35> nono...
<seigor-35> descargalos directamente de la web de broadcom
<seigor-35> y antes de instalarlos desinstala todo lo que sea de broadcom para que no tengas errores...
<seigor-35> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<D4mian> y como des instalo eso ??
<BreoganGal> vamos a probar pues
<BreoganGal> como lo ejecuto?
<seigor-35> ve al synaptic y desinstala todo lo referente a broadcom
<D4mian> oks
<chilicuil> BreoganGal: busca flash en el centro de software y eliminalo
<seigor-35> y despues instalas los drivers originales de la web
<BreoganGal> borrando..
<chilicuil> BreoganGal: despues vas a http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<chilicuil> y seleccionas la que dice .tar.gz en el menu desplegable
<BreoganGal> descargado
<BreoganGal> como instalo?
<D4mian> no me deja instalar synaptic y el centro de software de ubuntu no encuentra nada con broadcom, lo des instalo del jocker ?
<chilicuil> BreoganGal: cuando termine lo descomprimes y copias el archivo "libflashplayer.so" a ~.mozilla/plugins
<chilicuil> BreoganGal: despues de eso reinicias firefox y listop
<BreoganGal> oki, estoy buscando donde esta instalado
<BreoganGal> x
<BreoganGal> xd
<BreoganGal> me da error al moverlo a la carpeta...
<D4mian> <seigor-35> no me deja instalar el synaptics y desde el centro de software no me reconoce nada con broadcom, lo des instalo desde el jocker ?
<seigor-35> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<chilicuil> BreoganGal: que error?
<seigor-35> no entiendo por que canonical dejo de incluir a sinaptic
<D4mian> por su nuevo centro de software
<D4mian> ¬¬
<seigor-35> por su nuevo centro de software... no le da el ancho para compararse al synaptic
<D4mian> jajaja, pero asi se esta transformando,
<mimecar> synaptic para un usuario que empieza no es tan sencillo
<D4mian> la verdad no me gusta los cambios que estan teniendo los SO de linux en general
<seigor-35> es mas sensiilo que centro de software
<D4mian> lo quieren hacer mas facil y mas amigable y me parece al reves, pero es mi opinion
<mimecar> seigor-35: el centro de software es más sencillo para uno que empieza
<mimecar> que synaptic
<seigor-35> dile al compañero como desinstalar los drivers de broadcon desde el centro de sofdware
<mimecar> con jockey
<seigor-35> jajaja de a viene el amigo jajaja
<D4mian> claro jajaj
<D4mian> señores no soy tan newbie
<D4mian> pero el problema realmente me sorprendio
<D4mian> por que fue de la noche a la mañana , literalmente
<chilicuil> a lo mejor se quemo tu tarjeta =P
<D4mian> noooooooooooooo
<D4mian> me muero
<D4mian> ya se me quemo el disco duro..
<D4mian> no se quemo , el lector se daño y rallo todo el plato
<D4mian> tube que comprar otro
<chilicuil> lol
<chilicuil> digo, que desafortunado
<D4mian> tengo otro problema jaja
<D4mian> desempaquete un tar.gz y no encuentro el run
<D4mian> tengo el makefile pero me dicde que no se hace nada
<mimecar> si es un driver tienes que compilarlo
<D4mian> con el make ?
<mimecar> con lo que te digan las instrucciones
<D4mian> no los hay , ¬¬
<seigor-35> no hay instrucciones ya lo revise
<mimecar> hay un archivo readme.txt
<mimecar> en la web del driver
<D4mian> si estoy leyendo...
<D4mian> no man, no entiendo me dice que tiene que haber un .ko pero no lo hay
<seigor-35> antes instala todo lo referente a empaquetado y compilacion sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-(uname -r)
<mimecar> el .ko es el resultado de la compilación
<D4mian> si, lo se , pero no lo tengo...¬¬
<chilicuil> porque la compilacion falla
<mimecar> compila y lo tendrás
<chilicuil> el truco es saber porque falla y hacer que no falle
<D4mian> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-
<D4mian> sorry sorry eso no
<seigor-35> si
<D4mian> eso si, me sale esto -----------> make[1]: se sale del directorio «/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae»
<seigor-35> no, no, primero instala las herramientas de compilacion y empaquetado
<seigor-35> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-(uname -r)
<seigor-35> en uname -r cambialo por el numero de tu kernel
<seigor-35> o escribe uname -r en otra terminal
<D4mian> este es el resultado "3.2.0-24-generic-pae "
<D4mian> del uname -r
<seigor-35> Ahora copia y pega los iguiente sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<D4mian> ok
<D4mian> done
<D4mian> vuelvo a compilar y se sale del directorio
<seigor-35> ok cuando se allan terminado de descargar todos los paquetes estas listo para compilar
<seigor-35> de descargar e instalar digo
<D4mian> es que no me deja compilar
<seigor-35> ya instalaste lo que te dije antes?
<D4mian> sip
<seigor-35> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<D4mian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/969856/
<seigor-35> sudo apt-get linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<cousteau> vais a compilar un kernel?
<D4mian> esta en su version mas reciente
<seigor-35> sigo en lo mismo... no puedes compilar hasta que hallas instalado las herramientas en tu sistema...
<seigor-35> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<seigor-35> sudo apt-get linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<seigor-35> ya estamal el comando que te di...
<cousteau> ¿qué vais a compilar?
<seigor-35> es este
<seigor-35> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic
<cousteau> ah, drivers...  entonces sí hacen falta los headers
<cousteau> Yo creo que con instalar linux-headers vale
<cousteau> o linux-headers-generic, no sé
<D4mian> me esta volviendo loco .........
<D4mian> sigue tirandome el mismo error
<seigor-35> si ya tines los buil y los headers, ahora si puedes proceder a compilar
<D4mian> no, me sale el mismo error
<seigor-35> cual error
<cousteau> "Se sale del directorio" no es un error
<D4mian>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/969856/
<chilicuil> D4mian: porque corres $ sudo make *CLEAN* ?
<D4mian> pero no me genera ningun .run
<D4mian> nose....
<cousteau> (y voy a mandarles un mail a los que lo traducen a ver si los convenzo para que lo cambien a "Saliendo del directorio")
<chilicuil> D4mian: la regla clean, sirve para eliminar los archivos compilados
<D4mian> me parece mas limpio..
<chilicuil> la orden deberia ser $ sudo make
<cousteau> D4mian, y tan limpio, como que borra lo que se haya compilado
<cousteau> chilicuil, sudo para compilar?
<chilicuil> cousteau: lol!, sip, para que entre a esos directorios ;)
<D4mian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/969875/
<chilicuil> eso ya tiene mejor pinta de un error de compilacion =)
<D4mian> jajaja eso es bueno ??
<chilicuil> si, es un avance D4mian , mmm, tal como salen los mensajes seguro no encontraremos muchas respuestas en internet, prueba con $ LANGUAGE=en sudo make
<D4mian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/969880/
<D4mian> mismo error
<cousteau> o LANG=C
<chilicuil> si, es el mismo error D4mian , pero ahora esta en ingles ;)
<D4mian> jaaj ok :-P
<D4mian> alguna sugerencia ?
<seigor-35> es un error de modulo del kernel
<chilicuil> sip, tambien asi funciona cousteau , aunque.., para utilizarlo i10n en un entorno chroot he notado que hay que especificar LANG y LC_ALL al mismo tiempo =S
<D4mian> como ?
<seigor-35> que buelvas ainstalar los
<seigor-35> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic
<seigor-35> o
<seigor-35> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<D4mian> linux-headers-3.2.0-24-generic ya está en su versión más reciente.
<chilicuil> seigor-35: eso no ayudara, yo voto por la teoria de que esos drivers no funcionaran para esa version del kernel =D
<chilicuil> al menos, no compilando
<chilicuil> pero encontre un hilo en ubuntuforums que tal vez valdria la pena probar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966716
<seigor-35> a menos que no sean para la arquitectura o para la targeta,
<seigor-35> es decir que sean para otro dispositivo
<chilicuil> D4mian: podrias correr $ lspci -nn | grep 0280
<D4mian> 07:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4727] (rev 01)
<chilicuil> estas de suerte D4mian, es exactamente el mismo modelo del post y tiene solucion =)
 * chilicuil revisa cuidadosamente los comentarios
<D4mian> oks jaja
<chilicuil> D4mian: puedes hacer $ modinfo bcma | grep 4727
<D4mian> alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004727sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<chilicuil> pff, que chiste tiene usar ubuntu 64 bits, si de todas tendre que instalar ia32-libs =S
<cousteau> pide que compilen esos programas para 64 bits
<D4mian> como ?
<chilicuil> D4mian: sudo gedit /etc.modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<chilicuil> D4mian: y luego agregas al final:
<chilicuil> blacklist bcma
<chilicuil> blacklist brcmsmac
<chilicuil> blacklist b43
<chilicuil> y reinicias
<chilicuil> el problema parece ser que varios modulos se cargan al mismo tiempo para tu tarjeta, bloquearemos algunos para que solo se cargue 1
<chilicuil> cousteau: si, esos de teamviewer no se la van a acabar
<cousteau> sudo gedit??
<cousteau> !gksudo
<kubot> En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<chilicuil> wops!, perdon, quice decir: $ gksu gedit /etc.modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<D4mian> sorry yo no entendi por que, el no gedit ??
<chilicuil> lol!, wtf, esto simplemente es de locos, tengo que instalar 247 paquetes para poder instalar teamviewer?, no way!, alguien que tenga teamviewer podria hecharle un cable a BreoganGal ?, tiene problemas para copiar un archivo a ~/.mozilla/plugins
<chilicuil> D4mian: es una detalle tecnico, decia que corrieras:  gksu gedit /etc.modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<chilicuil> D4mian: y luego que agregaras: blacklist bcma
<chilicuil> blacklist brcmsmac
<chilicuil> y blacklist b43
<D4mian> ok agregados
<D4mian> No se ha podido encontrar el archivo /etc.modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.
<D4mian> Compruebe que ha tecleado el lugar correctamente y pruebe de nuevo.
<chilicuil> D4mian: sin el punto al final
<chilicuil> /etc.modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<D4mian> sorry
<D4mian> yo no le puse ningun punto al final
<D4mian> esto mande --------> gksu gedit /etc.modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<chilicuil> mmm, ok D4mian igual si no existe /etc.modprobe.d/blacklist.conf esta bien que lo crees, y le agregues el contenido que te sugeri
<chilicuil> una vez que lo tengas reinicias, y veremos que pasa
<D4mian> no me deja guardar
<D4mian> cuando lo cierro no me deja guardar
<D4mian> No se ha podido encontrar el archivo /etc.modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.
<D4mian> Compruebe que ha tecleado el lugar correctamente y pruebe de nuevo.
<chilicuil> D4mian: es /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.con
<chilicuil> D4mian: no /etc.modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<chilicuil> lol D4mian sry, fue mi error
<D4mian> No se ha podido encontrar el archivo /etc.modprobe.d/blacklist.con.
<D4mian> Compruebe que ha tecleado el lugar correctamente y pruebe de nuevo.
<chilicuil> D4mian: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf <----- con una / entre etc y modprobe.d
<D4mian> <chilicuil>, no te preocupes man, estamos todos buscando soluciones, cosas que pasan XD
<D4mian> entonces al final , es con la "F" al final. .conf ?????
<chilicuil> si D4mian
<D4mian> al final no ?
<D4mian> te hago un paste bin
<chilicuil> D4mian: si, por favor
<D4mian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/969955/
<seigor-35> espero y sirva esto apesar de que es para un kernel viejo esplica bien el procedimiento
<seigor-35> http://libertad-linux.blogspot.mx/2011/03/compilar-driver-broadcom-para-tarjeta.html
<chilicuil> asi D4mian eso es justo lo que tienes que hacer
<chilicuil> sip seigor-35 , a eso me referia conque no compilaba con una version relativamente nueva del kernel, estas personas del kernel si no cambiaran las apis a cada rato...
<D4mian> ok señores. me dispongo a reiniciar
<omikron4> seigor-35: es que creo que es un error de identificacion.. el driver de la bcm43xx se llama wl
<D4mian> que sea lo que dios quiera
<D4mian> si no los vuelvo a ver, muchas gracias por la paciencia
<seigor-35> sino sacas el cable y teconectas
<D4mian> algo mas que agregar. antes futuro inesperado que me espera ?
<D4mian> ok
<omikron4> D4mian: has leido?
<D4mian> que cosa ?
<chilicuil> lol D4mian suerte
<seigor-35> nada el proceso de chilicuil es seguro...
<D4mian> jajaj thnx
<omikron4> el driver de la broadcom 43xx se llama wl
<omikron4> ahhh que agradable es ver como te hacen caso :(
<chilicuil> omikron4: lol
 * omikron4 dice que si quieres hacer algo con la b43 tienes que poner el comando y wl . por ejemplo.. sudo rmmod wl
<seigor-35> jajaja
<chilicuil> omikron4: eso no funcionara si el resto de modulos tambien estan en memoria ;)
<omikron4> chilicuil: ya, pero para ponerla en el bblacklist tendras que identificarla.. sudo blacklist wl
<joaquin> como puedo restaurar la ventana de login en ubutu
<omikron4> y no poner b43 que hasta lo tenia repetido
<chilicuil> omikron4: mmm, asi venia en el post xD, y funciono.., tenia la misma tarjeta, asi que supuse que valdria para el
<tecno> buenas tardes
<omikron4> joaquin: en configuracion del sistema cuentas de usuario le desactivas iniciar sesion automaticamente
<tecno> alguien me puede ayudar con la instalacion de una webcam en ubuntu 12.04
<fosco_> tecno: abre un terminal, ejecuta sudo apt-get install cheese && cheese y cuando acabe dime que ves
<omikron4> tecno: enchufala y haz un dmesg
<omikron4> perdon... lee a fosco_
<tecno> ya tengo instalado cheese y lo abro y me dice no se ha detectado ningu dispositivo
<jorge> Perdón, quiero instalar Imagination pero me dice que va a desintalar "libav file format library". Eso es malo? Me afectará en algo..?
<fosco_> tecno: entonces ejecuta gstreamer-proeprties y en l apestaña video - entrada haz pruebas con todos los complementos/dispositivos que te ofrece
<tecno> gstreamer-properties ok
<fosco_> eso :)
<xangua> !webcam | tecno asegurate que tu cámara este soportada
<kubot> tecno asegurate que tu cámara este soportada: Cámaras soportadas por Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tecno> mi camara es una genius face cam 300
<chilicuil> libav es lo que antes era ffmpeg, tengo entendido, ffmpeg sirve para convertir archivos multimedia a otros, por ejemplo de .mp3 a ogg
<tecno> probe con el gstreamer-properties y con las varias opciones ninguna me da :(
<d4mian> hola denuebo ?
<d4mian> <chilicuil> estas man ?
<jorge> chilicuil:  es porque tengo instalado OggConvert y Sound Convert.......si lo desinstalo quiere decir que ya no me funcionarán esos programas...?
<chilicuil> si jorge muy probable
<jorge> Ok. gracias...qué lástima...
<chilicuil> jajaj, creo que no le funciono a D4mian
<mane2020> hola
<manel2020> hola?
<xangua> adios¿
<manel2020> bueno, he conseguido sin poder evitar perder todo el contenido del disco , hacer la instalacion de 10.04 limpia, el gestor de actualizaciones dice que tiene un monton ¿actualizo? (no es actualizar version).
<manel2020> el kernel que dice que corre es el 2.6.32-21 generic.
<fosco_> manel2020: porque una instalacion tan vieja?
<manel2020> vieja??
<manel2020> haber yo necesito un linux para trabajar, no para convertir un pc en un tablet a cojones
<fosco_> 10.04 es de hace 2 años, eso en linux es muy viejo
<fosco_> si no te gusta unity puedes usar otro, nadie te obliga
<manel2020> sera todo lo viejo que quieras , no conozco alternativa central al unity (que deberia ser una distribuicion secundaria)
<m4v> !nounity manel2020
<kubot> manel2020: Ubuntu usa GNOME 3 con !Unity por defecto. Para usar GNOME Shell, instala el paquete "gnome-shell" e investiga en "gnome-tweak-tool" - Para usar GNOME fallback mode, que es similar a GNOME 2, instala "gnome-panel" - En Ubuntu 11.04 mira !clásico.
<fosco_> unity es solo una interfaz de usuario de gnome, puedes usar otras interfaces de gnome u otros escritorios como xfce o kde
<fosco_> no entiendo el motivo de usar ubuntu 10.04 la verdad
<manel2020> pues que no quiero perder el tiempo cambiando interfaces...
<m4v> 10.04 sigue siendo un LTS, así que por ahora se puede usar si quiere.
<fosco_> manel2020: vas a perder muchisimo más tiempo intentando hacer q la 10 sea usable
<manel2020> ???
<fosco_> intenta un dist-upgrade
<m4v> manel2020: cual es tu consulta igual?
<fosco_> y convencete tú mismo
<manel2020> fosco he perdido 1,5 teras de trabajo porque ha dejado funcionar correctamene ¿debido a que?
<manel2020> supuestamente a un update..
<manel2020> sabes cuanto es 1,5 teras??
<fosco_> haz lo q quieras
<m4v> esto ya no es relevante al soporte.
<manel2020> crees que tengo la mas minima intencion de perder 5 minutos en averguar como funciona un tablet , pues no, quiero recuperar lo que estaba haciendo, y estoy con 10.04.
<m4v> manel2020: podemos volver a tu consulta?
<manel2020> si es posible agradezco ayuda y soporte sobre ubuntu, para otras cuestiones quizas seria conveniente ir a #cafe.
<m4v> aún no me queda claro cual es tu consulta.
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en Español - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<manel2020> despues de luchar todo el dia (no cuento las batallas de la semana pasada), intentando sobreescribir el ubuntu 10.04 . al final he tenido que borrar todo y instalar la 10.04 64bits
<manel2020> se completo con exito, instale el controlador privativo nvidia (es mi caso)
<manel2020> ahora siguiente paso-> ¿el gestor de actualizaciones me indica que existen muchas ? ->¿que hago?
<manel2020> Esta calor m4v?
<manel2020> ** esta claro ahora m4v?
<m4v> no veo la duda, si tienes actualizaciones actualiza.
<manel2020> es de suponer que el sistema se volvio inestable a raiz de  la ultima acutalizacion (no cambio de version).
<ignacio> HOLA
<ignacio> NECESITO AYUDA URGENTE
<ignacio> HAORA
<fosco_> zas!
<fosco_> xD
<manel2020> 488 archivos.... (tela)
<m4v> manel2020: eh, yo tuve 2 pcs con 10.04 y no tuve problemas al actualizar, que es lo que pasó despues de actualizar?
<xangua> es lo que pasa cuando instalas una distro de hace 2 años, muuuchas actualizaciones pendientes
<m4v> xangua: 10.04 es LTS y sigue con soporte, no tendría que pasar nada malo
<cousteau> manel2020, y por qué instalas un ubuntu con menos de 1 año de tiempo de vida?
<manel2020> ufff "cosas de lo mas paranormal"-> sesion de invitado iniciada sin hacer nada, imposibilidad de hacer algunas cosas con su
<cousteau> si es por recursos o porque no te gusta unity...  ¿no te convence xubuntu?
 * m4v le gustaría que la respuesta a todo no fuese una que viene de alguien con "versionitis"
<xangua> m4v: otra cosa es que se haya instalado el 10.04 fresco y no 10.04.4 que creo que es la última iso de ese ciclo
<cousteau> xubuntu está soportado, es parte de ubuntu, no es como si instalaras repos de terceros
<m4v> de vuelta la vaca al trigo
<manel2020> no es que no me conveza xubuntu, no me gusta la linea que esta siguiendo ubuntu actualmente priorizando cosas "modas"  y obviando a la comunidad.
<cousteau> m4v, lo de versionitis no irá por mí, no?
<m4v> cousteau, xangua: no acabo de salir de discutir sobre "actualizar a la ultima version" para volver a él?
<cousteau> que aún estoy usando maverick!
<m4v> cousteau: si, porque estoy tratando de ir cual es el problema verdadero. en vez de ir y solucionar todo con "actualizar"
<manel2020> es muy facil decir tienes alternativa... (no lo niego), tambien te digo que asi mueren muchas cosas (metaforicamente hablando en desarrollos informaticos)
<cousteau> vale ok
<m4v> y de nuevo offtopic.
<m4v> manel2020: que es lo que pasó después de actualizar?
<manel2020> Si ubuntu no retorna a la linea central y pasa "las modas" a alternativas pues o te cambias distro o te quedas con la que te gusta.
<manel2020> como se puede ver la leche que se ha pegado ubuntu desde que salio la 12 (no soy el unico)
<xangua> manel2020: tienes algún problema al actualizar¿ has dicho de todo menos tu problema
<cousteau> manel2020, (1) eso es offtopic y puede ser discutido en #ubuntu-es-cafe,  (2) el objetivo de ubuntu es que esté "al día", no que "respete máquinas de pocos recursos"
<m4v> manel2020: vas a discutir tu problema con 10.04 o vas a discutir lo que ocurre con ubuntu en sus otras versiones?
<m4v> manel2020: porque si es lo último vete a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<manel2020> Xagua -> repito otra vez-> Problemas inconexos , sin sentido , multiples (ejemplos) , imposibilidad de acceder a aplicaciones que requieren superusuario, o si lo hace devuelvia errores que no figuran en ningun lado en google y indican un problema de permisos (irracional porque se ejecuta como sudo) ¿que mas necesitas ?
<manel2020> imposibilidad de reiniciar o apagar el equipo
<cousteau> no se pueden arreglar "problemas inconexos" si realmente son inconexos, así que empecemos por el principio...
<xangua> (15:33:53) manel2020: ufff "cosas de lo mas paranormal"-> sesion de invitado iniciada sin hacer nada, imposibilidad de hacer algunas cosas con su - por eso se llama sesión de invitado, por qué no usas tu sesión de usuario¿
<m4v> manel2020: eso no es normal que ocurra después de una actualización, aunque salga mal. Está bien el disco? capaz que está con problemas y se montó como readonly y por eso los errores de permiso "irracionales"
<manel2020> al ejecutar esas acciones realizaba o bien un kill al servidor x o un cerrar session, en todo caso sin Rearrancar aparecia la ventana de seleccion de usuario
<cousteau> esto te pasa desde una actualización normal, no?  o una actualización de versión
<m4v> xangua: por favor no cites lo que dijo manel2020 hace 10 segundos.
<cousteau> m4v, lo decía para añadir contexto y luego añadir la respuesta
<cousteau> le han faltado comillas, IMO
<manel2020> De 10.04 limpia -> sin cambiar de version-> se fue actualizando "normalmente" -> hasta la ultimo update (entonces se lio parda).
<manel2020> sin cambiar de version , manteniendo lucid 10.04 ¿ok?
<cousteau> manel2020, veamos...  ¿has probado a arrancar con un kernel antiguo?
<m4v> manel2020: te fijaste si está bien el disco?
<manel2020> si dede luego, costeau (no tiene sentido arreglar lo que ya no tiene arreglo)-> me vi forzado a borrar todo ¿ok?
<cousteau> eh, borrar todo?
<xangua> o sea que nos estás hablando de un problema que ya no tienes, reinstalaste y ahora tu gran duda existencial es si instalar las actualizaciones o no¿
<manel2020> vengo de luchar con lo que creo que pretendes ayudarme-> estoy ahora mismo en un disco vacio -> instalacion 10.04-> reiniciar-> instalar driver grafico-> reiniciar-> [actualizar ]
<manel2020> ok?
<m4v> manel2020: te fijaste si está bien el disco?
<cousteau> y el problema es?
<manel2020> conocer si se ha incorporado alguna modificacion que se halla colado por ahi, creo entender que desde unity se puede iniciar la sesion de invitado.. directamente sin entrar en el user
<manel2020> es posible que eso se halla colado en un update
<m4v> manel2020: fijate de abrir la utilidad de discos y ver si el SMART del disco está bien.
<cousteau> si se puede iniciar sesión invitado es desde el login, no me suena que se haga por defecto
<manel2020> El disco esta bien m4v..
<m4v> manel2020: como estas seguro de ello si no haces lo que te pido?
<m4v> manel2020: que un update haya terminado como terminó no es normal.
<manel2020> porque ya lo he hecho m4v, por eso te lo digo ¿necesito hacer 2 veces las cosas?
<m4v> yo no estoy con vos desde el principio, no se si ya lo hiciste 2, 3 o veinte veces
<m4v> manel2020: si estas seguro que el disco está bien, entonces haz el update.
<manel2020> yo creo que te estoy respondiendo... ¿no?
<m4v> y la cuenta de invitado no puede hacer nada, no debería tener privilegios para actualizar nada.
<manel2020> Algunos de los paquetes no se han podido obtener del servidor/es.
<manel2020> ¿Seguro que quiere continuar, ignorando esos paquetes? [me pregunta esto] ¿que respondo? si|no
<xangua> ...
<m4v> abre una terminal y ejecuta "sudo apt-get update"
<m4v> xangua: ultima advertencia.
<manel2020> sin cerrar el gestor de actualizaciones? ¿te recuerdo que me esta haciendo una pregunta?
<m4v> cerrando el gestor de actualizaciones.
<manel2020> si|no |kill process |ignore
<manel2020> Descargados 2942kB en 28s (103kB/s)
<manel2020> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<manel2020> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<m4v> cerraste el gestor de actualizaciones, o el synaptic o cualquier otro programa que maneje paquetes?
<manel2020> me lo esperaba (no tengo claro que debo hacer) cerrar en medio de un update no me parece la mejor idea.
<m4v> no estas haciendo ningún update, puedes cerrarlo.
<m4v> al menos no hasta que empiece a instalar cosas.
<manel2020> esta esperando que le diga si quiero que ignore paquetes o no
<m4v> ponele que no
<manel2020> chorro errores para aburrir el pastebin
<m4v> a ver, pasalos
<manel2020> paso 1 el resto, hay que analizar pero es de suponer que son clones
<manel2020> W: Falló al obtener http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libd/libdbusmenu/libdbusmenu-glib1_0.2.9-0ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb
<manel2020>   No pude conectarme a es.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (150.214.5.135). - connect (110: Expiró el tiempo de conexión)
<m4v> pasalos todos en el pastebin, no aquñi
<m4v> eso es en el "apt-get update"?
<manel2020> no es con el gestor que todavia esta abierto y le respondi NO , como me has sugerido
<manel2020>  "apt-get update"? Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<manel2020> no aparece ningun error m4v
<mimecar> manel2020: pon todo lo que salga en pastebin
<manel2020> ?? en fin leer que todo esta ok.. [valeee]
<m4v> manel2020: ok, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" entonces
<manel2020> http://pastebin.com/QQzkPcVi
<manel2020> dist-upgrade ¿actualiza a 12 ?
<mimecar> no
<m4v> no
<manel2020> pues dice que hay tela marinera 486 actualizados y se instalaran 6 ¿necesitais un pastebin?
<m4v> si no hay errores no, dile que actualice.
<manel2020> no muestra ningun mensaje de error...
<mimecar> si has hecho una instalación limpia es normal
<m4v> supongo que va a estar un rato. Así que suerte, si tira errores avisá.
<manel2020> le llevara su tiempo..
<manel2020> ok m4v
<manel2020> si tira errores pastebin del error o necesitas las 486 entradas ?
<m4v> mientras más completo mejor.
<m4v> pero si hay errores.
<manel2020> error->> http://pastebin.com/VKK5BWyN
<manel2020> sigue ok - y luego otros ->>http://pastebin.com/aXNNQA7Y (es son exactamente consecuencia de los primeros)
<manel2020> falta de archivos..
<manel2020> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --fix missing  ??
<m4v> manel2020: parece que no andan bien los servidores de España, prueba en cambiarlos desde "orígenes del software" a los servidores principales o haz la actualización en otro momento.
<manel2020> servidor ¿argentina??
<manel2020> selecione "principales"...
<m4v> manel2020: ?
<manel2020> dime
<manel2020> sigue currando sin problemas
<manel2020> cambie origenes a principales y repeti el comando. de momento va sin errores
<m4v> ah ok.
<manel2020> siento no ser tan locuaz ... (es que no tengo nada que decir... de momento). gracias por el interes m4v.
<m4v> no hay problema.
<manel2020> es que pasar de repetir una y otra vez lo mismo a tener que esperar... se noto... ;-)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Hello everybody,
<fosco_> nas
<manel2020> hola Gosset
<Gosset_Inofensiu> cómo lo lleváis
<Gosset_Inofensiu> problemas con ubuntu?
<manel2020> a veces si, pero suelen tener solucion..
<Gosset_Inofensiu> :p
<manel2020> salio un error menor indicando que un direcctorio de firefox no esta vacio...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> aún hay gente que utiliza firefox :o
<manel2020> hay gente que usa otra cosa?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> chromium
<Gosset_Inofensiu> 100 veces mas rapido
<Gosset_Inofensiu> igual exagero
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: y con bastante más consumo de ram
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno yo tengo 8 gb de ram
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no creo que me afecte mucho
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero no sabia eso de la ram
<m4v> Gosset_Inofensiu: este canal es para consultas Ubuntu, si quieres charlar, usa #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vamos, pensaba que era mucho mas ligero chrome
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok sorry m4v
<Gosset_Inofensiu> para ahí voy
<manel2020> es rapido por el uso intensivo de RAM, no por eficiencia en el codigo... (nada nuevo).
<manel2020> uso... abuso...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> entendido
<manel2020> m4v (estos sigue , no tengo ni idea de cuanto va, ni cuanto le queda)
<manel2020> Configurando capplets-data (1:2.30.1-0ubuntu2) ...
<manel2020> Instalando una nueva versión del fichero de configuración /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-at-session.desktop ...
<manel2020> WARNING: Failed to parse default value `[????????? ???????;gnome-appearance-properties.desktop,????????? ???????????? ???????????;gnome-default-applications.desktop,?????????? ??????????;system-config-printer.desktop] ' for schema (/schemas/apps/control-center/cc_actions_list)
<manel2020> (no deberia suponer un problema)
<m4v> manel2020: podés abrir otra terminal y ejecutar "dmesg | tail" y pasar las 10 líneas que salgan?
<manel2020> todavia no termino, voy comentando warning y cosas "sin demasiada importancia (creo)" no tira fallos
<manel2020> parece que le queda poco, esta con los locales...
<manel2020> fin
<m4v> manel2020: igual, no va a pasar nada con lo que te dije, lo hacés en otra terminal
<manel2020> ok paso ese comando
<manel2020> pastebin o paste aqui (10 lineas)...
<m4v> pastebin
<SpammerRIP> 10 lineas por aquí? no te daría tiempo ni de llegar a la tercera y ya tienes +q
<manel2020> http://pastebin.com/8GtT12q1
<ignacio> buenas e.e
<ignacio> me pueden ayudar con algo
<m4v> !pregunta ignacio
<kubot> ignacio: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ignacio> el wine al abrir un juego me dice algo de internal errors invalid paramet
<manel2020> m4v ¿algun otro comando?, reinicio para que los cambios sean efectivos??
<m4v> manel2020: mmmh, 10 líneas parece poco, querés ejecutar dmesg solo y copiar todo lo que puedas y pasarlo al pastebin?
<ignacio> :(
<m4v> ignacio: mira en appdb
<m4v> !appdb ignacio
<kubot> ignacio: Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<ignacio> appdb
<ignacio> es un comando?
<ignacio> ahh ya entendi xD
<ignacio> pero me pasa con todos los juegos yo solo quiero jugar age of empires 2
<manel2020> dmesg > texto.txt y a pastebin->http://pastebin.com/VJy81Q4i
<m4v> ignacio: no, es un sitio de wine. Los problemas que tienes con wine no están relacionados a Ubuntu, por eso te pido que vayas ahí y veas si el programa que quieres ejecutar con wine está soportado o funciona.
<ignacio> el age of empires 2 esta soportado
<cousteau> manel2020, o directamente dmesg|pastebinit
<ignacio> nose cual es el problema :(
<manel2020> gracias cousteau no conocia ese metodo.
<cousteau> pone "gold" o "platinum"?
<m4v> ignacio: bueno, pero no tiene nada que ver con Ubuntu, y este canal es sobre soporte de Ubuntu
<cousteau> manel2020, aunque no sé si el pastebinit está instalado por defecto
<ignacio> ok :(
<manel2020> lo que he hecho funciona en todo caso...
<ignacio> igual no me corre supertuxkart ni todos los juegos que se ven en 3d (en ubuntu) saven porque no me corren?
<cousteau> ignacio, intenta con unity 2d
<ignacio> tengoxfce4
<cousteau> y dime qué sale si pones   glxinfo | grep render
<cousteau> ignacio, ah, entonces sólo lo segundo
<ignacio> ?
<cousteau> ¿qué gráfica tienes?
<m4v> la página de pastebin.com no me carga :(
<cousteau> m4v, usa otro paste
<ignacio> tengo 64mb tarjeta grafica integrada intel
<m4v> ah, ahí cargo
<cousteau> a mí me carga...  pero prueba ideone
<cousteau> ignacio, no es muy buena, pero no suele dar problemas
<cousteau> abre un terminal y pon   glxinfo | grep render
<ignacio> e visto que da problemas en las nuevas versiones de ubuntu porque no traen xorg.conf
<m4v> manel2020: ok, era para ver si había problemas con el hardware. puedes reiniciar.
<m4v> ignacio: no tiene naaaaada que ver.
<xangua> ubuntu no trar un archivo xorg.conf dedicado desde hace mucho ignacio
<manel2020> ok, ningun comando por si las moscas, ??
<manel2020> sudo apt-get update... ..??
<m4v> manel2020: nop
<ignacio> entonces cual es el problema :( despues de usar el xubuntu mas de 7min me parpadea la pantalla y se me falla todo
<manel2020> restar entonces, vengo ahora
<cousteau> ignacio, podría ser el salvapantallas?
<ignacio> no tengo salvapantallas
<m4v> ignacio: que ages of empires es un programa para windows?
<ignacio> ?
<cousteau> una forma de saber si tienes aceleración por hardware funcionando es con   glxinfo | grep render
<m4v> ignacio: osea, wine no hace magia, funciona o no funciona, y el rendimiento es muchas veces peor que en windows.
<manel2020> de momento parece que todo va como deberia...
<ignacio> pero como soluciono lo de parpadeo de pantalla y se me falla todo
<cousteau> *sigh*
<cousteau> ¿tienes aceleración gráfica pro hardware funcionando?
<ignacio> nose
<cousteau> averígualo
<ignacio> como?
<cousteau> lo puedes hacer abriendo un terminal (Super-T) y escribiendo   glxinfo | grep render
<cousteau> te lo he dicho como tres o cuatro veces
<debsan> ignacio, averigualo
<xangua> cousteau: es control+alt+t
<xangua> mmmm super+t me abre la papelera :P
<cousteau> xangua, en xfce creo que es super-t
<ignacio> escrivo solo glxinfo o glxinfo gerp render
<cousteau> xangua, tienes xubuntu 12.04?
<cousteau> glxinfo | grep render
<cousteau> con una | vertical en medio
<xangua> uso ubuntu-gnome desde siempre
<ignacio> como ago esa linea que esta entremedio
<cousteau> si no sabes cómo se hace copia y pega...
<ignacio> no me sale la opcion copiar
<cousteau> (tip: selecciona para copiar, haz clic con el botón central para pegar)
<cousteau> bueno, pues haz AltGr-1
<ignacio> porque no me dices como se ase la raya y ya
<debsan> AltGr-1
<ignacio> ok
<cousteau> primero, porque puede depender de la configuración de tu teclado...  puedo asumir que es español pero puedo equivocarme
<xangua> ignacio: abre una terminal y escribes: glxinfo | grep render
<xangua> control+sift+c  para copiar, control+shift+v para pegar en terminal
<ignacio> mira puse glxinfo | grep render y me sale The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ignacio> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<ignacio> eso sale xD
<m4v> instalalo
<ignacio> glxinfo
<ignacio> lo instalo?
<ignacio> o.O
<m4v> "sudo apt-get install mesa-utils"
<debsan> ...
<m4v> el mensaje es claro (si entendés ingles)
<ignacio> si ay se , pense que no avia que instalar nada.
<ignacio> deja , ya lo instalo
<ignacio> listo
<ignacio> direct rendering: Yes
<ignacio> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G x86/MMX/SSE2
<ignacio> eso
<manel2020> que version tienes de ubuntu?
<debsan> ignacio, ok, bien
<ignacio> tengo xubuntu 12.04
<ignacio> ubuntu 11.10 no me va
<ignacio> lo instalo y no me inicia
<ignacio> por eso instale xubuntu
<m4v> y que placa de video?
<debsan> Intel(R) 845G
<debsan> esa será ?
<ignacio> no
<ignacio> no algun comando para ver?
<ignacio> no me acuerdo que placa era
<ignacio> era una brokdale creo
<debsan> lspci
<ignacio> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE
<ignacio> esa eso
<ignacio> esa es*
<ignacio> ??
<ignacio> nada? xD
<cousteau> pues...  aceleración gráfica tienes
<cousteau> prueba ahora con glxgears
<cousteau>  a ver qué tal van
<m4v> es problema del driver de Intel o problema de wine.
<manel2020> me suena a problema del driver intel...
<ignacio> porque problema de wine?
<ignacio> que tiene que ver wine
<ignacio> me salen unos engranajes
<ignacio> o.O
<ignacio> 297 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.258 FPS
<ignacio> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.016 FPS
<ignacio> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.948 FPS
<ignacio> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.078 FPS
<ignacio> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.013 FPS
<ignacio> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.017 FPS
<m4v> !paste ignacio
<kubot> ignacio: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<manel2020> creo que la solucion pasaba por desactivar efectos..
<m4v> ignacio: pensé que estábamos con el tema de wine...
<debsan> yo en glxgears tengo 5.XX FPS
<cousteau> manel2020, pero es que xfce no tiene efectos...
<debsan> qué onda ?
<m4v> debsan: solo 5?
<ignacio> ?
<m4v> debe tener 60 porque tiene el vsync activado, pero ni idea si te da menos de eso.
<debsan> m4v, sí. recién me doy cuenta. será que no estuve jugando ultimamente
<ignacio> entonces cual podria ser la solucion? :(
<m4v> ignacio: no sabemos.
<m4v> ignacio: no siempre hay soluciones.
<ignacio> la solucion es comprarme una nvidia
<ignacio> pero tendria que ser el año 3000
<ignacio> xD
<ignacio> a y tengo otra duda pero es mas simple , cual es el comando para instalar unity?
<manel2020> ignacio ¿tienes algun efecto añadido?
<ignacio> no tengo ningun efecto , tengo la 12.04 recien instalada
<manel2020> estoy instalando en VM la 12 para ver si hay algo activado que no deberia para las intel ...
<ignacio> ok
<Eruseron> nas
<ignacio> te saves el comando para instalar unity?
<m4v> xubuntu que yo sepa no viene con efectos activados.
<cousteau> ignacio, con una intel integrada de 64 MB no creo que sea buena idea
<manel2020> si buscas en san google el problema de parpadeo + intel -> saldran post viejos, relacionados con problemas de los efectos del compiz .... o similares
<m4v> ignacio: para? si instalaste xubuntu?
<cousteau> especialmente si ya te van raro los juegos en 3D
<ignacio> quero ver si me va unity y echarle un vistaso solo para eso
<cousteau> por cierto, ¿qué tal te iban los engranajes?  ¿a trompicones o suaves?
<ignacio> rapidos suaves
<ignacio> normales
<cousteau> pues entonces 3D va bien
<cousteau> dices que supertuxkart te va mal o te hace que se te cuelgue=?
<cousteau> (supertuxkart nativo, entiendo...)
<ignacio> supertuxkart se me cierra solo cuando elijo la opcion race y el alien arena no me abre nada
<manel2020> no es por nada, pero en la vm sin aceleracion grafica , se ven efectos graficos...
<m4v> manel2020: instalaste xubuntu o ubuntu?
<ignacio> me dicen el comando para instalar unity please?
<ignacio> o cinnamon
<m4v> apt-get install unity, pero si se rompe algo te arreglás solo.
<ignacio> se elije al inicar sesion cierto?
<m4v> supuestamente sí
<manel2020> m4v-> ubunto 64bits 4 gb ran 1 i7 graficos-> vesa virutalbox
<ignacio> o.O
<ignacio> 4gb de ram?!
<ignacio> tienes eso?
<manel2020> me sobran 8 gigas mas
<ignacio> yo solo tengo 1 gb..
<m4v> manel2020: y que quieres demostrar?
<manel2020> bajo la iso del xubuntu?? (demostrar nada, averiguar).
<ignacio> el wine solo me abre juegos que se ven en pixeles
<m4v> manel2020: no se, para que quieres hacer eso?
<manel2020> curiosidad sana...
<ignacio> el queyo tengo es xfce4
<manel2020> eso me pasa en un portatil que tengo con grafica ati
<m4v> manel2020: ok, entonces para que nos preguntas? si tienes curiosidad hacé lo que gustes.
<NimbusCs> xD
<manel2020> ahora puedo hacer, antes no..
<ignacio> si pongo mi grafico a 128mb por la bios y tengo 1gb de ram , cuanta memoria me quedara de ram?
<manel2020> estas compartiendo la memoria... eso no es demasiado bueno ...
<Deckon> novecientos y cacho ignacio
<ignacio> igual arto....
<m4v> ignacio: 1000 - 128?
<m4v> ignacio: como vamos con las matemáticas en la escuela?
<ignacio> ahhh se resta
<ignacio> ya instale unity ya vengo
<m4v> suer..
<Deckon> de hecho seria 1024-128
<m4v> Deckon: sep, pero no quise complicarla :P
<Deckon> ya
<manel2020> eso iba a decir,, pero ... igual se lia mas..
<manel2020> bueno antes comentaron sobre xubunto y lubunto , ahora tengo la posibilidad de evaluarlo y ademas "aclararme la curiosidad".
<BreoganGal> hola
<Deckon> o/
<BreoganGal> como puedo eliminar la sesion de invitado?
<manel2020> ??
<manel2020> la sesion se elimina cuando la cierras
<BreoganGal> ?¿
<BreoganGal> haber tengo mi cuanta de usuario
<manel2020> supongo que queras decir como eliminar el usuarios Invitado..
<BreoganGal> y a aparte la de invitado
<BreoganGal> y no encuentro como cargarmela en esta version
<cousteau> quieres que no te salga la opción de invitado
<BreoganGal> ni al inicio de sistema para que nadie la pueda escoger
<cousteau> pues...  supongo que en las opciones de "Pantalla de bienvenida" o como se llame
<BreoganGal> pero hay no la puedo eliminar
<BreoganGal> solo elegirla
<cousteau> BreoganGal, no, me refiero, uan vez has iniciado sesión, en la configuración de "Pantalla de bienvenida"
<abuelosamor> ivancito mi rey ,quizas llegues antes que nosotros si es posible esperanos sirvete algo lo que gusten te amo abuelitos...ivan eduardo cicolini
<BreoganGal> no encuentro, como llego a hay
<cousteau> BreoganGal, ni idea...  prueba entrando en el menú y poniendo "Pantalla" a ver si sale algo
<cousteau> o "Login"
<cousteau> (es que no me conozco bien el unity)
<BreoganGal> nada
<BreoganGal> aun que sea por comandos por la terminal me vale
<m4v> BreoganGal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session
<m4v> BreoganGal: tenés que modificar /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf y poner "allow-guest" a "false"
<manel2020> BreoganGal lo que he encontrado no es aplicable a 12 (eso que posteas m4v), ya que la entrada en ese fichro no existe.
<BreoganGal> ouch
<BreoganGal> si ejecuto ese comando me sale
<BreoganGal> [SeatDefaults]
<BreoganGal> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<BreoganGal> user-session=ubuntu
<manel2020> salvo que mentiendo a mano funcione... eso es algo que no he provado
<manel2020> allow-guest = "true" no existe
<BreoganGal> estoy con el post7 que sale
<BreoganGal> dice que cambie:
<BreoganGal>  [SeatDefaults] greeter-session=unity-greeter user-session=ubuntu
<BreoganGal> por
<BreoganGal> [SeatDefaults] greeter-session=unity-greeter user-session=ubuntu allow-guest=false
<m4v> BreoganGal: tenés que agregar "allow-guest=false" cuál es el problema?
<BreoganGal> oki, meto eso al final y listo pues
<m4v> al final?
<m4v> en donde dice [SeatDefaults]
<m4v> tiene que estar debajo de esa categoría
<m4v> y no me fijé, pero está mal hacer "sudo gedit" ni en askubuntu se fijan esas cosas :/
<manel2020> funciona
<m4v> funciona que?
<manel2020> añadir la entrada
<cousteau> ¿por qué no se puede usar sudo gedit?  debería arreglarse sudo para que funcionase
<manel2020> oculta la entrada invitado en la lista de inicio de sesion.
<m4v> ah sí, solo que no hay que usar sudo con aplicaciones gráficas.
<cousteau> creo que hay una opción para que funcione bien
<m4v> cousteau: es que sudo no sabe nada de X
<cousteau> a lo mejor   alias sudo='sudo -H'   basta para arreglarlo
<cousteau> m4v, creo que no es por X sino por algo de $HOME que hace cosas raras
<cousteau> ah, creo que también es cosa de X...
<manel2020> gksu / gksudo (en GNOME y XFCE)
<manel2020> gksu gedit seria lo correcto en lugar de sudo gedit
<manel2020> pero de todos modos lo mas correcto seria cambiar el atributo de solo lectura, editarlo , guardar y restaurar el atributo.
<manel2020> ya he visto por el aire ubuntu, xubuntu, voy a por el lubuntu (sin demasiadas especetativas)
<cousteau> manel2020, y eso?  no lo veo práctico lo del atributo
<Colo_ar> manel2020: que buscas en realidad?
<cousteau> lubuntu está bien, es ligero
<manel2020> ni yo lo veo practico, pero es lo correcto... en fin...
<manel2020> practico gksudo (loque sea)
<cousteau> pero no me ha quedado claro por qué no te gustó xubuntu...
<manel2020> Porque se basa en ubuntu , que tiene un interface "pensado" para cajas pequeñas y cuadradas "tablets" , yo tengo un pc...
<cousteau> ¿¿se basa??
<cousteau> no, el entorno es distinto
<init> es ubuntu!
<manel2020> ok vistos por el aire xubuntu , lubunty y ubuntu, veo que es el mismo "sistema" con distinta piel..
<init> no se basa, es! :P
<cousteau> lo único que no te ha gustado es el interfaz, y el interfaz de xubuntu es distinto
<manel2020> lo cual reitero-> tengo un pc no un tablet
<cousteau> manel2020, afróntalo, lo que no te gusta no es ubuntu, es unity
<manel2020> quiero un SO para PC
<init> lol!
<cousteau> un tablet es una computadora, igual que un pc
<cousteau> puede usar el mismo tipo de cosas
<cousteau> lo único que se maneja de forma distinta
<eu> hola
<manel2020> Hay quien le resulte suficiente con aps de androints... (que es por donde apunta esto)
<cousteau> y la interfaz de ubuntu es distinta, y está pensada para que también sea cómoda de usar en tablets
<tkw-one> una tablet es una mesa.
<eu> soy breogangal
<eu> el de antes
<cousteau> pero la de xubuntu es clásica
<cousteau> no tiene nada tipo tablet, que yo sepa
<Guest46915> cousteau
<Guest46915> era el de la sesion de invitado
<cousteau> Guest46915, y bien?
<cousteau> funcionó?
<Guest46915> cambie eso que me dijiste y ahora pues estoy con windows..xd, no me arranca bien
<Guest46915> xd
<cousteau> qué dije yo?
<Guest46915> y solo cambie eso y despues segui el otro comando que me mandaba reiniciar
<Guest46915> cambiar el documento añadiendole esas palabras y guardar
<cousteau> ese fue m4v, pero de todas formas...
<manel2020> no hacia falta salir de ubuntu para probar el cambio... sud restar lightdm
<cousteau> ahora no te deja loguearte o qué?
<Guest46915> lo enciendo me sale elegir la particion meto ubuntu
<Guest46915> y me sale solo
<Guest46915> _
<cousteau> has probado a esperar un rato?
<cousteau> a lo mejor sólo es que tarda
<Guest46915> si ahora lo tengo apagado
<m4v> Guest46915: que fué lo que hiciste? me temo que no cambiaste el archivo como dijimos que lo hagas.
<Guest46915> espera k lo vuelvo meter a ver k pasa
<manel2020> guestxxxx ¿tienes gedit? a mi no me figura...
<cousteau> pulsa Ctrl-Alt-F1, loguéate en modo texto y pon `sudo apt-get install irssi` y luego `irssi -c irc.freenode.net`
<cousteau> así tienes irc en modo texto
<manel2020> en vez de gedit pon leafpad
<m4v> o podría editar el archivo como estaba antes
<Guest46915> me sale
<manel2020> gksu leafpad
<cousteau> luego pon Ctrl-Alt-F2, loguéate ahí y así puedes ir modificando cosas mientras chateas en Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Guest46915> the system is running in low graphis mode
<cousteau> manel2020, tú tienes leafpad porque estás en xubuntu/lubuntu
<m4v> "sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" y borra lo que hayas puesto
<Guest46915> ah si ya veo es como una terminal
<manel2020> tengo los 3...
<m4v> manel2020: fasinante, podemos mantener el offtopic fuera de este canal? charla en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Guest46915> no me pilla el pas
<m4v> pas?
<Guest46915> la contraseña, pass
<Guest46915> me dice incorrecta
<m4v> en donde?
<Guest46915> en control+alt + f1
<manel2020> fijate si tienes pulsado bloq-mayus
<Guest46915> k va, si ya probe a escribir sin anda y pilla bn mayusculas y todo
<m4v> tienes que usar las mismas credenciales que cuando te logueas normalmente.
<m4v> tu nombre de usuario y tu password
<manel2020> algun caracter "ñ, € " en la clave? ...
<Guest46915> loo se
<Guest46915> no, si es una chorrada de letras
<m4v> bueno, no me explico como es que funcionó antes y ahora no. Algo mal estás tipeando. Solamente cambiaste el archivo de configuración del lightdm.
<Guest46915> solo añadi eso de false y poco mas creo guarde y ejecute otro coamndo del blog para reinicar y na mas
<Guest46915> lo del post 7 por si quieres mirar
<m4v> bueno, entonces estas poniendo mal tu usuario o tu clave. No puede ser que ahora no puedas entrar a tu usuario.
<Guest46915> umm..si arranco desde un cd me dejara modificar eso?
<m4v> sí, pero vas a tener que montar la partición raiz para modificarlo.
<m4v> y si ya no recuerdas tu clave por más que aparezca el lightdm no vas a poder loguearte supongo.
<Guest46915> ya k desde la particion de windows ni de coña
<Guest46915> pero si se la clave
<Guest46915> xd
<m4v> Guest46915: estas escribiendo bien tu usuario?
<Guest46915> si
<Guest46915> ademas eso ya me sale
<m4v> ah
<Guest46915> Breo-Lin login:
<m4v> porque no avisas?
<Guest46915> no entiendo?
<m4v> pudiste o no pudiste loguearte?
#ubuntu-es 2012-05-06
<manel2020> tienes que escribir el nombre de usuario (es lo que te esta preguntado) login
<Guest46915> ahora no
<m4v> Guest46915: escribiste tu nombre de usuario?
<manel2020> luego te pide la pass de ese usuario
<Guest46915> y lo pongo es ese que sale
<m4v> con las mayusculas y minusculas?
<Guest46915> si
<m4v> y tu nombre de usuario no es todo minusculas?
<Guest46915> no
<m4v> porque el nombre de usuario es sensible a las mayúsculas.
<Guest46915> si arranco en otro modo me podria salir bien la pantalla de inicio o algo?
<m4v> no.
<m4v> esta es la pantalla de inicio.
<Guest46915> soo me llega a lo de ubutnu y los puntitos cargando y leugo se desvia a otra pantalla
<m4v> la única que tienes si no funciona el lightdm
<Guest46915> aleluya
<Guest46915> entro
<Guest46915> xd
<manel2020> Guest46915 supon que tu usuario se llama hola y de clave  es contrasena.
<manel2020> login: hola
<manel2020> pasword :contrasena
<manel2020> ah mejor...
<m4v> Guest46915: bravo
<Guest46915> hago esto ahora?
<m4v> Guest46915: escribe ahora "sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" y borra lo que hayas puesto
<Guest46915> oki
<Guest46915> voy
<Guest46915> sin comillas no?
<m4v> claro
<Guest46915> me dice orden no encontrada
<Guest46915> no sera sudo apt-get o algo asi?
<manel2020> pon nano solo.. guest
<Guest46915> con nano a secas
<Guest46915> se me abrio una pantalla rara
<Guest46915> xd
<m4v> estas escribiendo bien el comando?
<Guest46915> gnu nano 2.2.6 nuevo bufer
<manel2020> vale dale a contro X
<manel2020> para salir
<m4v> Guest46915: podés hacernos caso de una vez?
<m4v> Guest46915: escribe ahora "sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" y ESCRIBILO BIEN
<manel2020> Y escribe correctamente la ruta...
<Guest46915> echo
<Guest46915> despues de nano hay un espacio
<Guest46915> es lo que no metia
<Guest46915> como debe de quedar el texto original?
<manel2020> te sale la misma ventana rara de antes pero ahora con "el texto del fichero" ¿cierto?
<m4v> ahora entiendo porque te quedaste sin lightdm, seguro que escribiste cualquier cosa en el lightdm.conf
<m4v> Guest46915: nose, que es lo que agregaste?
<Guest46915> greeter-session=unity-greeter user-sesion
<manel2020> juas
<Guest46915> no ahora bien
<m4v> Guest46915: es muy largo el texto que tiene?
<Guest46915> no acabo de escribirlo espera
<Guest46915> greeter-session=unity-greeter user-sesion=ubuntu allow-guest=false
<Guest46915> esto es todo lo que sale
<manel2020> en la misma linea??
<Guest46915> si
<m4v> deberían ser 3. y el [SeatDefaults]?
<manel2020> eso es lo que esta mal, ademas te falta la etiqueta
<cousteau> cómo dice nano que se llama el archivo?  (cabecera, donde pone "Archivo: ...)
<manel2020> [SeatDefaults]
<manel2020> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<manel2020> user-session=ubuntu
<cousteau> porque si sólo sale una línea...  me huelo algo raro
<Guest46915> ah si, arriba de todo sale [SeatDesaults]
<manel2020> allow-guest=false
<m4v> Guest46915: esto tiene que decir
<m4v> Guest46915: http://paste.ubuntu.com/970411/
<cousteau> ah, creí que era sólo una línea
<manel2020> [SeatDefaults]greeter-session=unity-greeter user-session=ubuntu allow-guest=false (mal erroeo)
<m4v> manel2020: usa el pastebin siempre que puedas, es molesto.
<Guest46915> lo pongo asi pues
<Guest46915> <manel2020> [SeatDefaults]
<Guest46915> <manel2020> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<Guest46915> <manel2020> user-session=ubuntu
<m4v> Guest46915: http://paste.ubuntu.com/970411/
<Guest46915> oki
<Guest46915> voy meterlo
<m4v> Guest46915: que quede igual.
<Guest46915> echo
<Guest46915> igualito
<Guest46915> solo fue separar las lineas
<Guest46915> y borrar 1 espacio
<manel2020> contro O -> guardar
<manel2020> control X -> salir
<m4v> Guest46915: vos lo pusiste todo en una línea cuando lo editaste por primera vez?
<Guest46915> hoy
<Guest46915> le doy a control o
<Guest46915> y me sale abajo de todo
<m4v> enter
<Guest46915> nombre del archivo a escribir: y la ruta de antes
<m4v> Guest46915: enter
<Guest46915> para guardar dice que es ^o
<manel2020> guest-> me falto el enter para confirmar guardar
<manel2020> ^O (o vocal) es control O (no cero)
<m4v> Guest46915: guardaste ya?
<Guest46915> no
<m4v> ctrl+o y enter
<Guest46915> vale creo que ya esta
<manel2020> para salir ^S -> control S
<manel2020> reinicia ...
<init> Ctrl-X es en nano
<cousteau> sip, ctrl-X
<manel2020> ups cierto!!
<m4v> Guest46915: cuando logres salir del nano, ejecuta "sudo restart lightdm"
<Guest46915> echo
<Guest46915> ya puedo entrar y todo como siempre
<Guest46915> salo que ya no sale lo de usuarios como invitado
<Guest46915> muchas gracias!!
<Guest46915> y perdon por las molestias
<m4v> Guest46915: tené más cuidado la proxima vez, perdimos una hora de tiempo con esto.
<manel2020> habia una forma de instalar ubuntu con una especie de aplicacion shell
<manel2020> ¿no?
<Deckon> ??
<init> alternative install?
<m4v> !alternate
<kubot> El cd alternativo es un cd de instalacion en modo texto, especial para PC con menos de 256mb de RAM. Soporta un rango mayor de hardware que el !LiveCD, y puede ser usado como un CD de actualización.
<m4v> manel2020: ^
<m4v> es otra iso que bajas.
<manel2020> ok "alternative install" a googlear
<manel2020> localizado el alternate para 10.04 y 12.04...
<init> en la pagina oficial esta
<manel2020> ... ya puestos a bajar cosas para testear ¿alguna distro que implemente clusterin?
<init> !ot manel2020
<kubot> manel2020: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<manel2020> ubuntu tenia una distro, pero ahora hay paquetes... ??? en la pagina oficial no veo nada...
<pedmarfe> Tengo un equipo con Windows y ahora estoy instalando Ubuntu
<pedmarfe> El cargador de arranque, donde lo pongo
<Deckon> creaste particion /boot?
<pedmarfe> si
<pedmarfe> tengo una particion / otra /home
<pedmarfe> y la de windos claro esta
<Deckon> ponlo en sda
<pedmarfe> vale, ya se el fallo
<pedmarfe> no me di cuenta
<pedmarfe> tengo dos discos
<pedmarfe> por una extraña razon se ponia en el segundo
<pedmarfe> en el que no estan las distintas particiones
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 12.04 LTS: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.04, 11.10 y 12.04 LTS
<ubuntu> hola alguien sabe como entro al cnal de mexico
<coco108> join#ubuntu-es
<coco108> hola
<Deckon> hay un canal mx de ubuntu?
<coco108> a todos
<ubuntu> mmmm
<Deckon> ubuntu, /j #ubuntu-Mx
<xangua>  /join #ubuntu-mx
<coco108> por favor, alguien sabe como instalar emulador de windows en kubuntu?
<manel2020> hola, alguien me puede dar una pequeña orientacion sobre como (metodo no codigo) realizar aplicaciones graficas para ubuntu?? en shell no veo dificultad, no acabo de entender como hacer un simple hola , con algun "control" ..
<Deckon> si coco108 te refieres a wine?
<coco108> me he bajado algunso programas pero no tiene instalador y no se como se manejan en kubuntu
<GridCube> !wine | coco108
<kubot> coco108: Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<Deckon> manel2020, no entiendo
<coco108> gracias amigos ;)
<manel2020> haber algo digamos "sencillo" hay codigo libre sobre cualquier aplicacion por ej gcalctool
<manel2020> cojo el codigo intento "entender" y no entiendo nada...
<manel2020> salvo que es c , y c++
<GridCube> manel2020, porque tenes que aprender gtk
<GridCube> !gtk | manel2020
<kubot> manel2020: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<manel2020> me bajo aplicaciones para hacer interfaces gtk , ok.. (sigo sin vincular el interface con el codigo)
<manel2020> es lo que no pillo
<GridCube> manel2020, sinceramente, esto no es soporte, si queres hablar de temas generales por favor entra a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<manel2020> ¿no es soporte? no entiendo... ¿es un tema general lo especifico? y lo general es especifico ... ok a cafe...
<ghost_> podrian pasarme algun buen tutorial sobre como instalar tomcat 7 en ubuntu 11.10
<GridCube> !tomcat
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'tomcat'.
<m4v> ghost_: está en los repositorios, instalalo
<ghost_> y nada mas se instala desde los reprositorios y asi jala
<zcom> hola,  buenas.
<zcom> estoy haciedno un servidor web con mi ubuntu y me gustaria poner una pagina web que se viera lo que se dice en un chat de irc, esto lo he visto en algunas paginas pero no se si es posible o si es como yo creo
<erAbuelo> ciao
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien conoce algun programa para imprimir directamente en un cd con tinta
<liher> ?
<hashashin> nas
<ubuntu> hola, que tal a todos, ubuntu 12 se ve genial, lo acabo de instalar, pero tengo problemas con la barra de aplicaciones, no me sale ninguna, y no se como solucionarlo
<Deckon> ubuntu, explica un poco mas
<ubuntu> deckon, que tal
<Deckon> hola
<ubuntu> como se llama la barra que aparece al lado izquierdo done estan las palicaciones
<ubuntu> aolicaciones*
<ubuntu> bueno, si quiero ver una aplicacion, voy alli, pero no me sale nada
<Deckon> no se si tenga un nombre especifico pero la barra es un dock
<ubuntu> ademas me sale un error
<Deckon> que error?
<ubuntu> ahoramismo estoy hablando desde mi usb
<ubuntu> eso,ese dock
<Deckon> ubuntu, revisaste la suma de tu iso?
<protected> hola tengo procesos zombies en lubuntu y quiero saber que aplicaciones son las responsables para desinstalarlas ps -A -ostat,ppid,pid,cmd | grep -e '^[Zz]' Z     2030  2287 [hp-upgrade] <defunct> Z     7589  7740 [lxterminal] <defunct>
<ignacio> hola
<GridCube> hola
<ignacio> tgno un problema con ubuntu
<SpammerRIP> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ignacio> al terminar las actuyalizaciones me dice que uvo un problema y compruebe mi conexion a internet
<ignacio> :(
<aguitel> cambia de server
<ignacio> como
<SpammerRIP> edita el /etc/apt/sources.list
<SpammerRIP> o en origenes del software
<ignacio> origenes de software
<aguitel> http://blog.hafees.com/linux/ubuntu-change-download-server-and-fix-slow-updates/
<ignacio> ya lo abri
<ignacio> que ago
<ignacio> ay una parte que dice descargar de: servidor para chile lo cambio a servidor principal?
<ignacio> ?
<venerable13> no, por mejor servidor será o eso q dices
<ignacio> ?
<ignacio> diganme que aser please me urge un poco luego me quitan la antena de internet
<cousteau> pon servidor principal
<ignacio> ok
<mimecar> ignacio: por qué siempre entras cuando te van a "quitar" el wifi?
<cousteau> ...te iba a preguntar si te funciona internet, pero creo que sí...
<aguitel> porque debe robar la senal
<ignacio> porque yo uso una antena wifi y mi tio siempre me la quita xD
<cousteau> aguitel, si fuera así no sabría cuándo se la van a quitar
<ignacio> tengo un modem usb pero me lo cortaron
<aguitel> cousteau, jeje
<itxshell> jajaja
<ignacio> haora me slae que no hay actualizaciones poara instalar...
<aguitel> a proposito ,estoy chocho con xfce
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> genial
<ignacio> yo tenia xubuntu 12.04
<GridCube> te invito a idlear en #xubuntu-es aguitel
<ignacio> pero ayer mi instale ubuntu y me funciono
<aguitel> hice u pozo y enterre gnome 3
<venerable13> tonces ya está todo ok
<venerable13> dile a tu tio q t la kite ya
<xubuntu> hola necesito ayuda no tengo sonido
<mimecar> !detalles xubuntu
<kubot> xubuntu: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<ignacio> no tienes sonido?
<Deckon> xubuntu, revisa alsamixer
<xubuntu> ignacio no
<ignacio> oigan cambie el server y me funciono gracias por la ayuda :)
<GridCube> xubuntu, apreta alt-f2 y escribi: pavucontrol
<GridCube> dale enter
<xubuntu> dice: fallo ejecutar
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> xubuntu, que version estas usando?
<Deckon> xubuntu, revisa con alsamixer
<xubuntu> tengo la 12.04
<xubuntu> y si esta a todo lo de alsamixer
<GridCube> xubuntu, abri una terminal
<ignacio> cuando yo me puse xubuntu 12.04 me iva el sonido bien , que raro :S
<GridCube> (alt-f2: xfce4-terminal)
<cousteau> GridCube, o Super-T, me parece
<GridCube> tambien
<Deckon> xubuntu, y ya revisaste que no esten muteados los canales?
<cousteau> C-A-T en Ubuntu
<ignacio> alomejor es que no as actualizado el sistema , actualizalo
<xubuntu> espera espera
<cousteau> xubuntu, qué has probado?  youtube, vídeos, sonidos del pc...?
<xubuntu> youtube
<mimecar> si sigue todos los pasos al mismo tiempo se va a volver loco
<GridCube> xubuntu, escuchame a mi >:D
<ignacio> alomejor tienes el volumen de los videzo de youtube bajo
<cousteau> xubuntu, prueba otra cosa
<cousteau> un mp3, un .ogg, algo
<GridCube> en una terminal escribi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xubuntu> jajaja rayos me confunden
<cousteau> o prueba activando html5 en youtube
<xubuntu> no tengo muteados los canales
<GridCube> xubuntu, te dije que me escuches a mi
<GridCube> :P
<xubuntu> ok
<GridCube> has eso
<GridCube> en una terminal escribi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xubuntu> ESPERA GRIDCUBE
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> !mayusculas
<kubot> No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<ignacio> como mem puedo cambiar mi nick?
<xubuntu> ok perdona
<GridCube> /nick NuevoNick
<mimecar> xubuntu: el sonido te funciona en el sistema (aunque falle en youtube)?
<xpplus> (cool)
<xpplus> xD
<GridCube> cool cool cool
<xubuntu> lo trate de probar aller con una cancion pero nada
<GridCube> xubuntu, lo mas probable es qu eno tengas los restricted-extras
<mimecar> pero te funciona en el resto del sistema?
<xubuntu> lo demas anda super
<GridCube> y no te deja reproducir porque no tener los codecs necesarios
<GridCube> por eso te digo, instala los restricted extras
<xpplus> necesito reinicar por actualizaciones ya vengo
<mimecar> entonces te faltan los codecs, la próxima vez di que sólo te falla en un sitio
<xubuntu> espera gridcube aun no me terina lo que dijiste
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> ves, tenia razon
<GridCube> si lo que te dije funciono es porque no tenias los restricted extras
<GridCube> :D
<xubuntu> mmm.. espero sea eso jejeje ehh estado buscando de masiado
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu> y ademas soy un noob que viene  de windows  u.u
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> todos lo fuimos alguna ves
<xubuntu> el primer terminal me hizo cosas pero el segundo dice : 0 actualizaciones 0 se instalaran  0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados
<xpplus> volvi
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> tenias los restricted extras...
<Dzeg_--> Buen dia!! alguien me podria ayudar! necesito usar el microfono de mi laptop para una fiesta en ubuntu.! osea que escuche el audio y  lo reproduzca alguien sabe como hacerlo?
<xubuntu> gridcube y eso como lo busco
<GridCube> xubuntu, ya te dijo que tiene los restricted extras en su ultima version, si no hubiera dicho 53 se instalaran
<xubuntu> ahh ok
<xpplus> ya estoy por pasarme supertux 2
<GridCube> ok
<xubuntu> bueno aller se me instalaron unas cosas
<xubuntu> y hoy tambien
<GridCube> xubuntu, en una terminal escribi: pavucontrol
<GridCube> y ejecuta
<Dzeg_--> alguien me puede ayudar como usar el micro en ubuntu?
<cousteau> xubuntu,   apt-cache policy xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xubuntu> pavucontrol
<GridCube> si
<xubuntu> jajaj aqui no era
<GridCube> :P
<cousteau> er, da igual
<xubuntu> jajaj a ya ya
<mimecar> GridCube: si el sonido le funciona en las otras aplicaciones, no es cosa del mezclador
<xubuntu> y ahora
<GridCube> si lo tiene en mute para firefox si
<cousteau> eso decía yo, probar con otras!
<GridCube> reproduci alguna musica y fijate si te aparece el controlador de audio de ese programa en pavucontrol
<mimecar> no es sencillo que haya silenciado sólo firefox
<Deckon> Dzeg_--, ya revisaste que en tus canales de auido este activo y con volumen el canal de mic?
<Deckon> :S
<GridCube> mimecar, y yo que se, por ese le pido que se fije
<xubuntu> ok esperen me dejen pasar musica
<Gibarian> Algun usuario de Lubuntu por aca?
<Deckon> si tienes dudas pregunta, si alguien sabe la respuesta te lo dira
<GridCube> Gibarian, tal ves no. pero preunta igual
<xpplus> yo tenia lubuntu
<venerable13> yo tngo lubuntu
<xpplus> al actualizar me instalo unos driver de intal , haora me va mucho mejor
<xpplus> intel*
<xpplus> xD
<venerable13> x q en el gimp los .psd se editan lentísimo en comparación a los jpeg?
<Deckon> por que el psd no es nativo?
<GridCube> venerable13, ^
<GridCube> podes convertirlo a un archivo de capas de gimp
<GridCube> no se como se llaman
<venerable13> entonces es normal?
<venerable13> vale voy a mirar
<mimecar> venerable13: PSD tiene capas y muchas cosa
<mimecar> JPG no tiene capas y es un formato con perdidas
<Deckon> +1
<venerable13> como hago la conversion para q m vaya mas rapida la edicion?
<Gibarian> es que estoy tratando de colocar VLC en autoplay
<Deckon> importar
<mimecar> pasandolo al formato nativo de gimp
<Gibarian> para que me coloque los DVD nada mas insertarlos
<Gibarian> pero no hallo la forma
<Gibarian> no son los mismos pasos que Ubuntu
<venerable13> ni idea
<Deckon> no es cierto, seria exportar
<mimecar> Gibarian: configura los soportes extraibles en gnome 3 y lo podrás hacer
<venerable13> voy a hacer lo del gimp a ver
<xubuntu> amm no nisiquiera se reproduce
<xpplus> se quedo pegado instalando el flash plugin , siempre me pasa... xD
<xpplus> ai instalo
<xubuntu> dato mas en youtube si escucho con audifonos
<GridCube> ja
<Gibarian> Hummm ok
<GridCube> otra ves, probemos con pavucontrol xubuntu cuando reproducis youtube, fijate en pavucontrol que salida esta usando, podes elegir que el sonido salga por lor auriculares o por los parlantes
<venerable13> convertí el .psd a .xcf y va igual de mal, mas cosas...
<GridCube> jo
<mimecar> venerable13: cuanta ram tienes?
<venerable13> 8
<venerable13> en windows 7
<mimecar> estas haciendolo en ubuntu verdad?
<xpplus> 9gb de ram?! joder y yo solo 1...
<venerable13> no
<venerable13> toy en windows
<venerable13> 7
<venerable13> con 8gb
<venerable13> jpeg ok
<venerable13> pero con el psd va relento
<venerable13> la edición
<xpplus> (d)
<mimecar> venerable13: no se el rendimiento en windows
<xpplus> aberlo con photoshop tonces
<venerable13> ya
<mimecar> pero si preguntas en este canal  hazlo con ubuntu
<venerable13> pero qria prescindir de él
<venerable13> ok
<venerable13> pero sospecho
<xpplus> andat a windows 7-es xD (?)
<venerable13> q va a pasar lo mismo
<xubuntu> jajaja rayos aunque le cambie a altavoces el sonido lo manda a auriculares
<mimecar> venerable13: tamaño de la imagen?
<venerable13> 2200x1700
<venerable13> en photoshop va bien la edición
<venerable13> pero cuando importo la misma a gimp
<xpplus> oigan
<venerable13> va lento
<xubuntu> como actualizo todo??
<xpplus> como agarro el seorte en el mundo del bsoque en sueprtux2?
<mimecar> algo tendrá la imagen, con ese tamaño es rápido de editar
<Deckon> venerable13, yo creo que gimp al no ser nativo por las gtk no te reinde al igual que en un linux
<venerable13> oks
<venerable13> tengo solo 2 capas
<xubuntu> como actualizo todo??
<venerable13> mas tarde lo probaré en linux
<Deckon> sino re cuerdo mal cuando instalas una aplicacion linux en otro sistema te instala algo de xwindows asi que supongo haga un tipo de emulacion de librerias
<venerable13> apt-get update && upgrade
<mimecar> xubuntu: sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<venerable13> oks
<xubuntu> ok gracias
<xubuntu> vere que pasa
<GridCube> xubuntu, che
<GridCube> probaste con chromium?
<GridCube> si te hace lo mismo?
<xubuntu> espera ahora te digo
<venerable13> alguien me ayuda con este proyecto https://github.com/venerable13/LubunInstaller ?
<xubuntu> no tengo
<GridCube> xubuntu, no claro que no
<GridCube> :P
<xpplus> yo uso google chrome , en la misma pag de google hay un deb para ubuntu
<xubuntu> :S rayos
<venerable13> yo tb, rules
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<xubuntu> jejejeje espera esta trabajando
<xubuntu> dejare que termine reiniciare y les comento como sigue
<xpplus> algien juega hedgewras?
<xubuntu> gracias por la ayuda
<saranpio> es un juego para linux?
<xpplus> si
<xpplus> esta en el centro de sof
<xpplus> es online
<xpplus> es como worms
<venerable13> el proyecto q he dixo es un instalador automático de lubuntu, alguién se une?
<saranpio> yo le jugaba al heroes  of y al savage 2
<xpplus> cuanto pesa savage 2
<venerable13> el jeugo tiene una pinta al worms increible, me mola!
<saranpio> no me acuerdo pero mas de 700 mb seguro
<xpplus> descargalo para que jugemos
<SpammerRIP> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<GridCube> xpplus, por favor pasa a cafe
<GridCube> oh me gano SpammerRIP
<SpammerRIP> :P
<xpplus> tambien juego minecraft
<xpplus> cafe?
<SpammerRIP> !ot xpplus
<kubot> xpplus: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<init> !ot xpplus
<SpammerRIP> este canal es de soporte xpplus
<saranpio> ya que es de soporte aprovecho
<saranpio> como hago para crear un lanzador en el escritorio de un programa que lo tengo en home
<saranpio> uso ubuntu 12.4
<mimecar> saranpio: tendrás que activar el escritorio
<saranpio> ?
<mimecar> y después crear desde terminal el acceso directo
<GridCube> lol unity
<mimecar> http://www.innerzaurus.com/entornos-de-escritorio/gnome/19-crear-un-lanzador-de-aplicacion-en-gnome-32
<saranpio> como activo el escriotorio
<mimecar> todo lo que pone ahí
<mimecar> aunque uses unity
<mimecar> en gnome 3 está desactivada la creación de accesos directos
<saranpio> gnome3 es unity?
<xpplus> avilita el escritorio con gnome tweak tool
<xpplus> no
<mimecar> gnome 3 es el escritorio
<mimecar> unity es el gestor de ventanas
<xpplus> :O
<xpplus> :S
<xpplus> ya vengo
<saranpio> gracias
<xubuntu> mala noticia todo sigue igual no tengo sonido u.u
<saranpio> saranpio@saranpio-desktop:~$ apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<saranpio> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<saranpio> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<saranpio> saranpio@saranpio-desktop:~$
<xpplus> volvi
<mimecar> saranpio: y el sudo donde lo has puesto?
<saranpio> ja perdon
<saranpio> cuando usaba ubuntu 11.10 pude achicar el tamaño de los iconos de la barra izquierda pero no me acuerdo el nombre del programa, alguien sabe de un programa que haga eso en ubuntu 12.4
<xpplus> yo tengo ubuntu 11.10
<saranpio> yo usaba ese pero lo saque porque decian que no van a dar mas soporte para esa version
<xpplus> ...tendre que actualizar a 12.04
<mimecar> saranpio: la 11.10 tiene 18 meses de soporte desde que salió
<init> alguien leyo el topic?
<saranpio> yo lo instale hace 7 dias
<saranpio> y me anda re bien
<GridCube> xubuntu, proba esto, hace boton derecho en el video anda a las propiedades de flash y desactiva la aceleracion por hardware
<xpplus> entonces asta cuando le daran soporte a 11.10?
<mimecar> hasta el año que viene
<xpplus> el prox año se acaba el mundo esique me quedo con esta..xD
<saranpio> y el ubuntu 12.4 cuantos años de soporte tiene
<mimecar> 6 creo
<mimecar> es lts con más tiempo de soporte
<mimecar> o 4 no lo se ahora
<saranpio> me anda mas rapido que el ubuntu 10.04
<xubuntu> nada
<xubuntu> sigue igual
<xubuntu> amm.. hay una forma desde bios no??
<xubuntu> bueno lei algo asi
<xpplus> si actualizo a 12.04 desde el gestor de actualizaciones perdere mis programas ?
<saranpio> para hacer que
<mimecar> xpplus: no has dicho antes que tienes la 12.04?
<saranpio> es mejor instalar todo nuevo
<xpplus> antes tenia xubuntu 12.04 pero ayer instale ubuntu 11.01 con unity yme fue
<xpplus> 11.10*
<mimecar> xpplus: si formateas tu equipo para volver a una anterior...
<saranpio> yo  creo una particion de 20 gb guarde todo ahi y instale el 12.4
<Colo_ar> mimecar: 5 años para desktop e igual para servidor
<saranpio> cree
<mimecar> Colo_ar: ok
<icaro440> hola chicos
<xpplus> hola
<icaro440> no puedo vivir sin el cubo
<icaro440> todavia estoy con el 10.10
<icaro440> por eso
<mimecar> icaro440: no es buena idea usar la 10.10
<icaro440> por que?
<xpplus> minecar que pasa si formateo para volver a una version anterior?
<icaro440> ya, no me llegan las actualizaciones
<saranpio> jamas use el cubo yo
<icaro440> lo se..
<mimecar> xpplus: que pierdes todo lo que tenías en la 12.04
<saranpio> hacer andar lent ala pc no
<saranpio> ?
<xpplus> ah
<xpplus> eso ya lo savia..
<xpplus> en ubuntu con unity no me pasa el problema de parpadeo de pantalla...
<saranpio> me voy a bañar chau nos vemos en un rato
<xubuntu> como actualizo parole me pide un decodificador. debe instalar los complementos necesarios
<xpplus> xubuntu porque no actualizas el sistema entero?
<mimecar> icaro440: actualiza a una versión que tenga soporte
<mimecar> e intenta que funcione el cubo de compiz
<xubuntu> con lo de: sudo apt-get ...
<xubuntu> o como xpplus
<xpplus> anda al gestor de actualizaciones y le pones instalar actualizaciones
<xubuntu> nada ya lo hice pero no me actualiza nada
<xpplus> ponele ocmprobar
<xpplus> comprobar*
<icaro440> si mimecar eso es lo que tengo pensado cuando tenga algo de tiempo (backup y todo eso)
<xubuntu> para que sirve el gestor de paquetes Synaptic
<icaro440> pero sabeis, he leido algo sobre una version de gnome
<icaro440> se llama mate
<mimecar> no te esperes mucho tiempo
<icaro440> creo que la implementa el linux mint
<icaro440> y dicen que mate permite la utilizacion de compiz
<mimecar> icaro440: sólo uso la versión "oficial" de gnome
<icaro440> cubo y todo lo demas
<icaro440> ok ok
<icaro440> solo queria saber si habias probado eso
<Deckon> xubuntu, synaptic es el gestor grafico de paqeutes de debian
<icaro440> gracias
<m4v> icaro440: este canal es para soporte Ubuntu, si quieres charlar sobre mate vé a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<icaro440> gracias
<xubuntu> ok Deckon gracias
<xubuntu> alguien a tenido problemas de sonido con xubuntu 12.04 y como los ah solucionado???
<xpplus> yo no tuve problemas con sonido en xubuntu 12.04 , seguro que tienes que actualizar el sistema
<mimecar> xubuntu: dilo completo
<mimecar> te funciona el sonido en el sistema excepto en youtube
<mimecar> que te funciona con los auriculares
<curiousx> aloha all
<xpplus> actualiza firefox
<xpplus> hola
<xubuntu> me funciona youtube con auriculares
<curiousx> sudo apt-get upgrede =P
<xubuntu> mi reproductor no funciona
<curiousx> cual es tu reproductor?
<xpplus> xubuntu instalate vlc...
<xubuntu> vlc aver como lo instalo
<curiousx> Musique rules \m/-_-\m/
<mimecar> xpplus: para ver los vídeos de youtube dentro de firefox?
<xpplus> del centro de software
<xpplus> ?
<mimecar> tiene problemas con youtube si no usa los auriculares
<danker> hola a todos por aca
<xpplus> hola
<curiousx> es por que tiene configurada la salida de audio hacia los auriculares en vez de los parlantes
<xubuntu> no aunque la cambie
<curiousx> hola
<xubuntu> me siguen sonando los auriculares y los parlante no
<danker> alguien sabe porque Samsung Galaxy S IIc con Android 4.0.3 tiene problemas de conexion con Ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> danker: define problemas
<danker> o si, perdon
<danker> es que conecto el telefono a la Laptop y me da un error -60, en efecto no se conecta.
<danker> no puedo hacer tranferencia de uno a otro
<mimecar> si lo conectas como memoria usb falla?
<danker> al final conectado esta, mustra las carpetas del telefono pero no deja hacer nada, solo ese error
<danker> si como sea que lo conecte
<danker> mimecar: si le doy entrada en cosola "lsusb" sale ahi conectado, pero no puedo ver nada en el
<xubuntu> se puede configurar el sonido desde bios
<mimecar> danker: que salga no quiere decir que  funcione
<curiousx> danker: https://sites.google.com/site/execute09/androidpc.jnlp
<danker> mimecar: si eos lo se, pero como el dato siempre es bueno saberlo, pues ya dije
<danker> mimecar: Gracias por todo
<curiousx> danker: http://viandroid.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/qrcode.png
<curiousx> danker: http://goo.gl/LErTy =P
<danker> curiousx: eso que me mandas es para instalar en android y brinda posibilidad de conectar via wifi conectandote por puerto 80, no es asi?
<curiousx> no se, segun el post es para... 1- Sincronización de contactos de tu terminal al PC (avatar)  2- Recibir y enviar SMS desde el PC  3- Envío de archivos, texto y enlaces del PC al terminal y viceversa  4- Info del teléfono en el PC: Batería, IP.. (y algunas mas)  5- Elegir el recibir o NO llamadas desde el PC
<danker> curiousx: ya vi eso, pero no es compatible con mi version de android, gracias de igual manera
<curiousx> danker: #android
<danker> curiousx: eh tratado de entrar a este canal varias veces y nada
<danker> curiousx: no he podido entrar nunca
<mimecar> danker: tienes el nick registrado?
<danker> curiousx: no
<danker> curiousx: donde le hago para tenerlo
<curiousx> no lo se =(
<mimecar>  /msg nickserv help
<curiousx> danker: /j #android
<init> danker: see "/msg nickserv help register" and http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<init> un alias :D
<curiousx> mientras tanto curiousx... http://i.imgur.com/QgCoo.png  http://i.imgur.com/d51AI.png
<xpplus> holaa
<curiousx> holaa
<GridCube> hola
<resc_user_2760> hola
<curiousx> hola
<resc_user_2760> tengo un problemita . y nose bien en que chat preguntar .. y me mandaron aca
<GridCube> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<danker>  /j #android
<curiousx> seh
<resc_user_2760> ok. el temita es que cuando prendo la pc
<resc_user_2760> me aparece no such partition . grub rescue
<xpplus> lol
<mimecar> resc_user_2760: qué has hecho antes del fallo?
<resc_user_2760> creo que habia eliminado un volumen de particion pero no toque nada
<resc_user_2760> raro
<mimecar> no habrás borrado la partición / de linux verdad?
<GridCube> resc_user_2760, estas usando un livecd?
<resc_user_2760> no no no borre eso
<resc_user_2760> estoy en rescatux
<resc_user_2760> no pude entrar con el live de ubuntu
<curiousx> rescatux tiene testdisk?
<GridCube> resc_user_2760, instala boot-repair
<GridCube> y ejecutalo
<curiousx> me gusto esa
<resc_user_2760> ejecutar que ?
<GridCube> boot-repair
<GridCube> es un programa que arregla grub de arriba a abajo
<GridCube> https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair
<GridCube> https://launchpad.net/boot-repair
<xpplus> lol
<_Skul3r> que hay
<Chuck_Norris> http://goo.gl/tKXQH
<_Skul3r> jajaja
<GridCube> jajajaja
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> igual eso va en cafe
<GridCube> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<saranpio> hola a todosa
<saranpio> hola a  todos
<saranpio> hay alguien
<Deckon> usualmente siempre hay alguien
<saranpio> deckon me decis algun programa para abrir o montar una imagen iso
<init> grafico podes usar acetoneiso .. creo que sigue siendo mantenido
<GridCube> mkisof
<GridCube> !mkisofs
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'mkisofs'.
<GridCube> !mkisof
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'mkisof'.
<GridCube> jolin
<GridCube> !iso
<kubot> Para montar una imagen ISO utiliza el comando « sudo mount -o loop archivo.iso /carpeta/donde/montar » | Con fuseiso: « fuseiso archivo.iso /carpeta » (fuseiso no necesita root pero no está instalado por defecto)
<init> pero mount es por terminal!
<GridCube> lol init
<lalo> hola buenas tardes tengo un problema de sonido, por los parlantes no se escucha nada, si conecto audifonos si
<lalo> bueno solo por los audifonos
<lalo>  hola buenas tardes tengo un problema de sonido, por los parlantes no se escucha nada, si conecto audifonos si, bueno solo por los audifono
<lalo> Hola
<saranpio> hola
<saranpio> lalo
<lalo> hola saranpio
<lalo> buenas tardes tengo un problema de sonido, por los parlantes no se escucha nada, si conecto audifonos si, bueno solo por los audifonos
<xpplus> hola
<saranpio> lalo fijate poniendo alsamixer en la terminal y subiendo y activando lo que hay ahi
<saranpio> hola xpplus
<lalo> mi speaker esta apagado
<lalo> pero nose como prenderlo
<saranpio> hablas del parlante
<lalo> le puse alsamixer y me mando abrio una ventana y tiene dos barras las dos estan a tope rojo
<lalo> pero el sepaker dice que esta apagado
<saranpio> y fijate ahi tenes muchas opciones activalas
<saranpio> fijate que para la derecha hay mas opciones toca las telas con flechas asi te las muestra
<lalo> si eso lo se hacer mira se puede ver 6 opciones
<lalo> master, headphone,speaker,PCM,Beep,Auto-Mute M
<HoNgOuRu> como encuentro una cadena de texto dentro de un archivo con find ?
<HoNgOuRu> ya lo logre, "find / | xargs -I ARG grep "textoaencontrar" ARG
<bit0> hola
<GridCube> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<bit0> ¿como puedo hacer esto "apt-get install libc6:i386" ?  E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete libc6:i386
<m4v> libc6-i386 se llama
<bit0> m4v, gracias, el problema que tengo es este:  http://michael-weimann.eu/how-to-make-the-android-sdk-work-in-ubuntu-12-04-amd64/
<m4v> estoy viendo ahora que libc6:i386 en realidad si existe y se puede instalar desde el apt-get.
<bit0> m4v, como puedo?
<bit0> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete libc6:i386
<m4v> si bueno, en mi sistema está, hiciste apt-get update?
<bit0> m4v, si
<m4v> no sé entonces, lo primero que se me ocurre es que algo raro pasó con los paquetes debido a la mezcla de paquetes que tienes de debian.
<bit0> m4v, ya deshice la mayor parte de los cambios
<Backtrackhelp> Hola
<Backtrackhelp> ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR
<m4v> bit0: y lo que tienes ahí es un Ubuntu o un Debian?
<Backtrackhelp> Lo mio? Ubuntu
<bit0> m4v, ubuntu al 9x% pero no sé si queda algo de Debian
<m4v> Backtrackhelp: no me refería a vos, haz tu pregunta simplemetne
<Backtrackhelp> Miren, tengo Ubuntu 10.10, y no puedo cambiar de resolucion
<Backtrackhelp> Ayer tenia 12.04 LTS
<Backtrackhelp> Y me iba perfecto, la resolucion que queria
<m4v> bit0: bueno, pero ya te dije, no tengo idea. Este paquete está en mi sistema, así que hay algo mal en el tuyo.
<bit0> m4v, si solo fuese "algo" ....
<Backtrackhelp> nadie me ayuda?
<Backtrackhelp> :(
<m4v> !detalles Backtrackhelp
<kubot> Backtrackhelp: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Backtrackhelp> No hay mensajes de error
<Backtrackhelp> Cuando me meto en monitores
<Backtrackhelp> Solo puedo elegir
<m4v> bit0: lo único que te puedo decir es lo mismo que te dije en #debian-es, haz backup de las cosas que necesites y reinstala.
<Backtrackhelp> 2 resoluciones que son 800x600
<xangua> Backtrackhelp: ubuntu 10.10 ya no está soportado
<Backtrackhelp> y 640x480
<Backtrackhelp> Venga ya... :(
<Backtrackhelp> Y una cosa una duda es que me meto en el canal de Bactrack
<Backtrackhelp> Y no me deja hablar pone que me registre
<Backtrackhelp> COmo me registro?
<m4v> kubot: dile a Backtrackhelp sobre registro
<kubot> Backtrackhelp: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<curiousx> aloha all
<saranpio> hola
<bit0> m4v, posiblemente debe reinstalar :/
<bit0> ¿alguna forma de forzar la instalacion de "dpkg" ? jeje
<Chuck_Norris> forzar la instalacion de dpkg
<Chuck_Norris> como es eso? no tenes instalado dpkg?
<bit0> Chuck_Norris, si, pero tengo el de debian y quiero volver al de Ubuntu
<Chuck_Norris> tenes el Debian y quieres volver al ubuntu
<bit0> si
<Chuck_Norris> no entiendo nada, pasa lineas de error, o alguna imagen
<Chuck_Norris> no entiendo que queres hacer, o que te salio mal
<m4v> tiene una mezcla de paquete, estaba en debian y trató de hacer un "upgrade" a ubuntu
<m4v> bit0: dpgk tiene un --force-all para instalar.
<Chuck_Norris> seh seguro problemas de dependencias, reinstall
<bit0> m4v, si, ahora tengo que forzar a la "vieja" version de dpkg
<bit0> m4v, pero no va
<init> cual error?
<init> probaste forzando los paquetes de ubuntu con el /etc/apt/preferences? (creo que se llamaba asi el file)
<xangua> bit0: si quieres ubuntu instala ubuntu, preferiblemente desde cero
<init> 1001
<bit0> dpkg: error: The triggers database contains arch-qualified package names that the old dpkg won't parse. You should get rid of them (or downgrade them to a non Multi-Arch: same version) before proceeding with dpkg's downgrade.
<Chuck_Norris> seh, yo voto por ubuntu 12.04 desde 0
<m4v> ni. idea.
<bit0> Chuck_Norris, gracias
<init> es muuuy necesario? o es solo para experimentar?
<Chuck_Norris> seguro que ya intentaron con, aptitude install -f
<Chuck_Norris> eso podria hacer un downgrade para resolver dependencias
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-29
<apo> hola -.-
<SadlyMistaken> hola apo
<Bushido> Alguien que me ayude por favor
<Bushido> ?????
<Bushido> :S
<Bushido> Hay alguien
<Bushido> mmmmmm
<Bushido> NAdie conestes
<Exio> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Bushido> Sale error en el software de ubuntu cuando instalo algo
<Bushido> error  installArchives() failed: dpkg: error: unable to create new file '/var/lib/dpkg/info/format-new': No such file or directory
<Bushido> Eso me sale
<bushido> Alguie que me pase su dpkg
<bushido> Siempre que instalo algo error
<bushido> actualiz
<bushido> ash
<bushido> Me tiene aburrido esta wea
<bushido> mmm
<bushido> mmm
<Desarrolla> buenas
<Desarrolla> alguien me podria decir donde me puedo descargar la traduccion de ubuntu a español
 * xoan buenas
 * GeMiNniS buenos días
<Ojoloco> Perdonad el pequeño mensaje. Soy un joven universitario intentando desarrollar un proyecto de tecnología y necesito votos para que mi proyecto llegue a ser financiado. No necesita registro, basta con entrar con la cuenta de Facebook y pulsar el botón de votar: https://bitly.com/Z9SKyU     Gracias a todos, de corazón.
<idroj07> hola muy buenas. estoy en PinguyOS 12.04 LTS.  No se que ocurre que cuando arranco la app de configuración Ubuntu One para sincronizar las carpetas se cuelga el sistema TOTALMENTE y tengo que usar Imprimir pantalla + Alt para apagarlo.. Lo he reinstalado pero sigue dando cuelgue.. Nunca me habia pasado esto.
<idroj07> Si ha conseguido descargar la carpeta de Ubuntu One pero no puedo sincronizar la de Documentos. se cualga antes de mostrarme ese menu. Habrá algun log que haya registrado ese problema no? decidme cual y lo cuelgo puedo colgar al pastebin
<solake> hola
<solake> mi ordenador  se ha apagado varias veces sin aparente motivo
<solake> donde puedo mirar los logs?
<xoan> solake: en /var/log
<malev> solake, dmesg
<solake> gracias
<buenaventura> puede llegar a ser un tema de hardware
<solake> en windows vista no me pasaba, puede ser por temperatura?
<solake> tengo los drivers libres
 * GeMiNniS bye
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<erAbuelo> hasta luego
<novato> hola
<novato> tengo un problema con mi wifi
<novato> probe el wifi de mi proovedor con diversoso equipos y esta bien
<novato> pero en mi laptop usando ubuntu no me funciona bien
<novato> que puede ser
<novato> si antes con wuindouxx si funciona d 1000 maravillas
<chilicuil> a que te refieres con que no te funciona bien?, te desconecta cada cierto tiempo?, no se conecta a tu red?
<novato> mi wifi se desconecta cada 1 o 2 mn
<novato> se me cae la red
<novato> pero el wifi de mi laptop es el problema
<novato> hol
<novato> me tengo q desconectar y conectar cada 2 o 3 inutos
<novato> antes con wundouxx no habia ese problema
<chilicuil> novato: mmm, asi que.., la computadora con ubuntu hace que deje de funcionar tu red inalambrica?
<novato> alguien le ha pasado esto antes
<novato> tengo una laptop toshiba nueva
<braiam> a todos novato
<novato> si
<novato> pero con wuidouxx nunca me paso eso
<novato> yo vole la maquina hace 5 días use wiundoux  2 semanas}
<novato> si sale un error de red q me percat{e ayer pero no apunt{e el error
<novato> fue culpa mia
<novato> chilicuil: si!, hay algo q pueda hacer
<novato> pienso q es un error del wifi como driver o algo asi
<kurama10> novato: que tarjeta de red es la que tienes
<kurama10> ?
<kurama10> a mi me paso con una intel pero el problema fue que tanto la tarjeta madre y la tarjeta de wifi se dañaron
<braiam> novato, corre lspci y pega lo que te sale en pastebin
<novato> ok va ! eso es una orden
<novato_> chilicuil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616522/
<novato_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616522/
<novato_> alli está!
<novato_> se me cayó la señal de nuevo
<braiam> que version de ubuntu usas novato__
<novato_> 13.04
<novato_> ubuntu 3.04
<novato_> 13.04
<braiam> trata lo que dice aqui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580036&p=9900969#post9900969
<braiam> los drivers estan aqui http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#2722
<novato> hola
<novato> oigan se me cayo la señal
<novato> cual era la pagina web para descargar los drivers de ubuntu par wifi
<novato> =??
<novato> estoy teniendo serios problemas con el wifi d laptop
<novato> oigan tengo otra laptop conmigo que usa windouxx y funciona bien
<novato> +si alguien le ha pasadop este problema con señal wifi q se pierde en ubuntu+
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> se pierde? o no lo detecta?
<novato> si
<novato> lo detecta al minuto se cae
<novato> tengo q desconectar y conectarlo
<novato> no me funciona bien el wifi
<novato> la laptop es nueva es una toshiba
<novato> pienso q es driver de ubuntu
<novato> yas esta actualizado con ubuntu 13.04  64 bits
<novato> alguen sabe de esto=?
<MrTulias> ¿Te da algún error o algo?
<MrTulias> Tienes información de cómo se ha establecido la conexión (entre otras) en /var/log/syslog
<novato> no
<novato> solo se cae la conexion
<novato> cada 1 o 2 minutos
<MrTulias> raro, yo ni idea
<novato> otras laptops y telefónos celulares esta cool
<novato> se conectan sin problemas
<novato> y ven videos online
<novato> no se q   hacer!
<MrTulias> Yo miraría lo que cuenta el syslog, pero ya te digo que no controlo el tema
<novato> ni idea de q me hablas
<MrTulias> Es un fichero, tiene información de lo que hace el sistema. Lo que aparece es información muy técnica, pero palabras como warning o error se entienden, cerca hay un problema
<novato> ummmm estoy periddio
<novato> perdido
<novato> ll
 * xoan buenas
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe como configurar un ip estatica en una maquina virtual?
<zcom> virtualbox?
<liher> yes
<zcom> ves a dispositivos -> red
<liher> si
<buenaventura> liher: como en una máquina física, aunque seguramente debas configurar el vbox para use la interfaz en modo bridge
<zcom> ahi pone "interface puente"
<buenaventura> si quieres que la vm esté en la misma subred que el anfitrión
<liher> si eso ya esta
<zcom> buenaventura: sigue tu
<buenaventura> liher: sigue en es-cafe, te están asesorando bien
<liher> gracias
<hackin04> hola ubunteros
<chilicuil> hola hackin04
<hackin04> chilicuil de donde eres??
<chilicuil> hackin04: mexico
<hackin04> chilicuil ah oki. yo de cuba.. conoces Nova Linux?
<chilicuil> hackin04: no la conozco, pero he escuchado que es una distribucion de linux cubana
<hackin04> chilicuil si. es de dodne estoy conectado.. la ostia. jaja
<chilicuil> hackin04: =)
<hackin04> chilicuil de k parte d emexico ereS?
<erAbuelo> de la de la izquierda
<erAbuelo> abajo
<erAbuelo> subiendo la cuesta
<erAbuelo> luego todo recto
<hackin04> dense una vuelta
<omikron4> Sabe alguien por qué en esta pagina... http://webcamtoy.com/es/ no me funciona el script del flash donde dice permitir y si que lo hace en kali y en mint?  alguien puede probarlo?
<idroj07> Hola, primero d todo pedir perdon por que se que esto no debería ir aquí. Pero esq no encuentro soporte mint en español en irc. Al copiar un tema de iconos a la carpeta /usr/share/icons y posteriormente elegirlo en los ajustes de temas, cambian todos los iconos del sistema menos los de directorios de carpetas. (Pasa así con cualquier tema de iconos) Alguna solucion?
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-30
<ruben> hola buenas
<erAbuelo> hola
<Guest76048> tengo un ordenador que le quiero poner los drivers AMD propietarios
<Guest76048> lo he descargado desde la página oficial de amd ati
<erAbuelo> porque?
<Guest76048> como los instalo a través de repositorios?
<erAbuelo> tambien estan en los repos
<erAbuelo> como los otros
<Guest76048> con el cnetro de software?
<erAbuelo> creo que hay una opcion propia para drivers, pero como no uso ubuntu ni idea
<erAbuelo> pero estar estan en los repos
<Guest76048> ahá, ok, ya lo encontré muchas gracias
<Guest76048> adios, saludos!
<erAbuelo> dnd
<NePtUnO> la respuesta es equivocada pero bueno...he llegado tarde
<erAbuelo> cual es equivocada ?
<solake> hola, de nuevo
<solake> he instalado el driver amd y se me ha puesto todo estirado, en una resolución equivocada
<solake> para usar estos drivers debería antes desinstalar los drivers libres???
<erAbuelo> yo creo no es necesario, salvo que hubiera conflictos con las librerias opengl, pero en ese caso ya lo indica al instalarlos
<solake> ahá, ok
<solake> gracias
<solake> bueno, voy a reiniciar a ver si es algo momentáneo o permanente
<solake> hasta luego
<ivedci89> he leido varios manuales pero no entiendo cómo usar ndiswrapper ... o al menos los modulos no se cargan a pesar de haber agregado ndiswrapper en etc modules ... el controlador está ya instalado ! ... de todos modos debo salir y a mi regreso os estaré leyendo sugerencis. Gracias.
<erAbuelo> ndis hoy por hoy no creo que sea necesario
<GridCube> si, para que necesitas ndis?
<erAbuelo> me encanta la gente que pregunta y no espera ni 5 minutos a que le respondan
<GridCube> aja
<ivedci89> disculpa erAbuelo,,,, realmente debia salir
<ivedci89> GridCube:
<ivedci89> pero como ya ves estoy aqui
<ivedci89> drtynfmyumrfudrfynsrtyybavtsdtrynrtuoyu9p.iuoñgyuyem4624j679mw3w
<GridCube> !
<GridCube> ivedci89, que hacemos?
<ivedci891> no sé que hacen ustedes ja
<ivedci891> aca mi sobrino me hacia burla
<ivedci891> noto cierto fascismo... pero bue... me tocará cambiar el dispositivo por alguno compatible. al actualmente conectado es: tl-wn8200nd
<GridCube> ivedci891, no entendemos tu problema
<GridCube> no nos diste datos para entenderlo
<ivedci891> compre un high power wirelesss usb adapter
<ivedci891> de tplink
<ivedci891> el modelo es tl-wn8200nd
<ivedci891> lo conecto y ubuntu no lo detecta
<ivedci891> probé en 13.04 desde live cd y tampoco... asi que instalé ndiswrapper le cargue el *.inf  teniendo exito, pues el ndiswrapper me da "hardware presente: sí" pero al intentar "ver" el dispositivo no lo capta
<ivedci891> y sigue en redes todo igual que antes... no es como cuando coneccto un dispositivo que aparece en la lista con todas las redes captadas
<ivedci891> intenté agregar ndiswrapper sin exito al archivo /etc/modules pero no pasó nada
<ivedci891> incluso reiniciando
<ivedci891> fin
<GridCube> ok, ahora tenemos mas con que trabajar :)
<ivedci891> ah... no hay en la pagina del fabricante ningun tipo de aclaración sobre linux o sus controladores... siendo que otros dispositivos de la misma marca pero algo mas antiguos sí funcionan
<ivedci891> por cierto les envié un mail jamas respondido a tp.link desde su entorno web
<GridCube> si, creo que tplink tiene ese historial
<GridCube> osa ivedci891 no salta en el lsusb?
<juan_> Hola
<GridCube> !hola | juan_
<kubot> juan_: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<ivedci891> no me gustaria tener que devolver el dispositivo y adquirir otro pues es tecnicamente hablando un buen hardware para mis necesidades. pero... viendo el panorama, espero durante el dia a ver si puedo hacer algo que lo haga funcionar, pero sino lo devuelvo
<ivedci891> ahora veo lo de lsusb
<juan_> Necesito de vuestra sabiduria.
<juan_> El caso es que me quiero descargar el siguiente archivo de Youtube
<juan_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z77eZMfiyoY&list=UUcX1QcSqYFqFIE2IbxKhAyA
<ivedci891> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hubBus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hubBus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hubBus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hubBus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hubBus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hubBus 002 Device 002: ID 2357:0100  Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b044 Chicony Electronic
<juan_> Ni downloadhelper me lo permite
<juan_> ni tampoco podcaster
<juan_> que es con el que habitualmente hago las descargas
<ivedci891> ver el bus 002 device 003
<GridCube> juan_, no podes con video download helper?
<juan_> ¿Que otra manera hay o conoceis?
<GridCube> sin eso ni idea
<juan_> pues no. No puedo
<ivedci891> pareciera ser ese el tplink
<juan_> me da un mensaje de "archivo con nombre desconocido
<juan_> "
<juan_> Se trata de una colección estupenda de videos de mecanica de motocicleta
<ivedci891> juan no podras... a menos que grabes tu pantalla con un soft tipo myrecord desktop o algo asi
<ivedci891> juan_:
<juan_> me puedo bajar practicamente todos
<juan_> menos ese
<juan_> Y había pensado que seguramente alguno de vosotros conocería la manera de solucionarlo
<juan_> De hecho el video se puede ver sin problema ninguno
<juan_> el problema lo tengo al descargarlo
<juan_> Me da un mensaje donde dice entre otras cosas que "no existe el archivo o directorio"
<juan_> el archivo existe por que lo puedo visualizar
<juan_> y el directorio de destino tambien existe porque lo creo yo
<GridCube> no ni idea
<ivedci891> yo tampoco
<juan_> a no ser que se refiera al directorio de origen que pueda tener algún problema
<GridCube> lo siento ivedci891 no puedo encontrar nadas en las internets
<GridCube> juan_, nusep
<juan_> Pues... vale
<juan_> que le vamos a hacer
<juan_> Tendré que ingeniarmelas
<GridCube> juan_, es una cancion?
<ivedci891> GridCube:  gracias...
<GridCube> :(
<ivedci891> lo devolvere sin mas
<juan_> No. Es un video de mecánica
<ivedci891> adios tplink
<juan_> De hecho la coleccion son 152 videos estupendos
<juan_> y no tengo problemas con ninguno excepto con ese
<ivedci891> a ver juan_ pasame el link
<NePtUnO> yo tengo una tarjeta inhalambrica tplink que tampoco me da buen resultado
<juan_> un momento
<juan_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z77eZMfiyoY&list=UUcX1QcSqYFqFIE2IbxKhAyA
<juan_> El video dura 9:14 minutos
<ivedci891> ese es el que no podeis bajar?????
<ivedci891> yo pude
<juan_> pues yo no
<juan_> ya me diras como
<juan_> por favor
<ivedci891> downloadhelper
<juan_> no me lo baja
<juan_> ya lo he probado
<ivedci891> pense que hablabas de otro tipo de sitios pero de youtube con dowloadhelper siempre podras
<juan_> me dice que me faltan codecs o algo asi
<ivedci891> actualizate todo
<juan_> como
<juan_> esa es la duda que tengo con el downloadhelper
<ivedci891> fijate que version de firefox tienes?
<ivedci891> ah ese es el unico video que no puedes bajar o todos?
<juan_> un momento
<juan_> voy a ello
<juan_> la 20.0
<ivedci891> perfecto yo =
<juan_> bien
<juan_> ¿Y ahora...?
<ivedci891> cerra firefox y reabrí
<juan_> acabo de instalar de nuevo el downloadhelper v.4.9.14
<ivedci891> sino yo te lo paso al video por otro medio
<juan_> ya lo he hecho al reinstalar download
<ivedci891> bueno esperame que me cambio de red a donde pueda abrir el puerto 80
<ivedci89> faltan tres minutos
<juan_> Bueno, parece que ahora funciona
<ivedci89> es muy raro lo que te sucede
<ivedci89> ahhh
<juan_> estos dias atrás no lo hacía
<ivedci89> bien
<ivedci89> viste
<juan_> la madre que lo parió
<ivedci89> buenisimmo _solucionado
<ivedci89> adiooos
<juan_> Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda
<ivedci89> me voy, (aunque queda abierto el chat)
<juan_> un saludo iveci89
<juan_> y a los demas tambien
<juan_> bye
<chilicuil> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> buenas
<yorx> saludos!:. alguien me puede ayudar a correr un comando o script asignandole los 4 nucleos de mi machine
<yorx> ?
<mimecar> yorx, no es tan directo de hacer eso
<yorx> como seria!.
<yorx> yo le di prioridad -20 con nice
<yorx> pero tambien queria q lo corra con los 4 nucleos
<mimecar> los programas deben estar preparados para poder hacer eso
<yorx> aaa
<Xago> hola, quién conoce una herramienta que me permita visualizar el ancho de banda ocupado.
<ramrebol> Hola. Estoy instalando un programa y me pide bibliotecas (libxml-2.0, glib-2.0 entre otras). Existe un comando que me diga que debo instalar para obtenerlas?
<mimecar> ¿qué programa es?
<ramrebol> twitux (un cliente para twitter).
<mimecar> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/equivalent-of-rpm-qf-command/
<mimecar> google es tu amigo
<mimecar> aunque glib está instalada seguro
<mimecar> pero la versión 2 es un poco antigua
<mimecar> ramrebol, tu programa tiene más de 3 años sin actualizaciones
<mimecar> es posible que no te funciona con la versión actual de twitter
<ramrebol> entonces mi duda se ha dividido en 3:
<ramrebol> (1) me puedes recomendar algun cliente twitter?   probe con hotot y no funciona.
<mimecar> usa el cliente Web
<mimecar> o en KDE tienes un widget para Twitter
<ramrebol> gracias con eso!
<ramrebol> (2) cuando trato de instalar un programa con configure+make siempre hay bibliotecas que falta instalar, como en en mi caso anterior libxml-2.0, glib-2.0 .   Existe un comando que me diga que debo instalar para obtenerlas?
<ramrebol> mimecar: mire el link que me diste, pero creo que no es lo que busco
<mimecar> ramrebol, 1º sería raro que tu programa funcionara con el tiempo que tiene
<mimecar> 2º ese programa estaba en los repositorios de la 10.04 y luego lo quitaron
<mimecar> los programas que compilas después son complicados de eliminar
<ramrebol> mimecar: gracias!  por lo que me dices ya no quiero instalar este cliente de twitter. Mi duda viene solo para aprender a instalar programas. Me he chocado otras veces con este mismo problema.
<mimecar> busca en el centro de software el nombre de la librería
<mimecar> aunque no te recomiendo que compiles los programas
<ramrebol> por ejemplo, si coloco "glib" en el Ubuntu Software Center me aparecen 2 cosas pagadas, nada mas :(
<mimecar> tendrían que salir más
<ramrebol> alguna vez di con un comando de la terminal para hacer esto, pero no lo recuerdo.
<mimecar> sudo apt-cache search ******
<ramrebol> no veo como ese comando me pueda servir :|
<n-iCe> hola
<n-iCe> cuál será la mejor forma de instalar ubuntu con gnome2
<jorge_> Auxilio..! Ya van 3 veces que reinstalo 13.04 y siempre me aparecen las carpetas con el antiguo ícono anaranjado...
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-01
<ivedci89> añadir aplicaciones al inicio en Lubuntu 13.04 ???????
<ivedci89> porque "echo "@pidgin" >> /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart" no me ha funcionado...
<alesso> hola
<alesso> buenas noches, alguno en esta sala a tenido experiencia en el uso de icinga o alguno otro software par monitorizar maquinas linux?
<mf-andro> Hola aleso
<mf-andro> Cuentame que quieres hacer a ver si te puedo ayudar
<alesso> lo que quiero hacer es instalar un software servidor de monitoreo de  maquinas windows y linux , que me envíe alertas cuando por ejemplo se acabe el espacio en disco en uno de las maquinas a monitorear, o en caso de que la carga de cpu sea muy alta, o que un servicio de base de datos o web este caido
<arduino_man> yo amo a ubuntu !!
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<mf-andro> Buenos dias erabuelo
<mf-andro> Como estas?
<erAbuelo> no me quejo
<erAbuelo> aun xD
<mf-andro> Jejej eso esta muy bien
<mf-andro> Al menos  hoy no estas buscando un plomero:P
<mf-andro> :p
<erAbuelo> ??
<erAbuelo> creo que me confundes con otro
<mf-andro> Jjejejee creo que no..... tu eres el que estaba de gracioso buscando quien te ayudara con la bomba de entrada y salida
<mf-andro> O no?
<erAbuelo> cierto
<erAbuelo> aunque de gracioso mas bien poco :)
<mf-andro> Y  yo que pense que hoy ibas a buscar un herrero :P
<erAbuelo> no, seguramente busque un panadero, para los empanaos
<mimecar> pasar a -cafe para seguir con conversaciones profundas
<erAbuelo> mmmm, bollos con cafe :)
<mf-andro> Mejor por pv porque estoy desde  android y no recuedo bien como se llama el canal
<mimecar> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mf-andro> Ok
<erAbuelo> mimecar: algo de off de vez en cuando no es malo, sobre todo si no se abusa :)
<mimecar> no, pero los diálogos de besugos tocan en -cafe
<erAbuelo> :)
<erAbuelo> me lo tomaré como un cumplido ;)
<mf-andro> Minecar vos no duermes?
<mimecar> raro sería dormir a las 12:05
<mf-andro> Ufff viejo es que yo siempre te veo  on line
<mf-andro> Sea la hora que sea
<erAbuelo> taa lueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg
<javier22> hola
<javier22> sabeis como puedo acelerar nautilus en ubuntu 13.04?
<mimecar> ¿qué entiendes por acelerar?
<javier22> que se abra más rapido
<mimecar> la velocidad depende de los recursos de tu equipo
<mimecar> ¿qué ordenador tienes?
<javier22> atom n270 con 1gh y 2gb de ram
<javier22> 1,6gh
<mimecar> un poco justo para mover unity y compañia
<javier22> pues me va rapido, lo unico que falla es nautilus
<mimecar> no conozco ninguna forma de hacer lo que quieres
<mimecar> lo único es que tengas el sistema actualizado por si es algún bug
<javier22> y cambiar el explorador por defecto?
<mimecar> puedes usar thunar
<javier22> lo unico que no lo asociara por defecto
<mimecar> claro
<javier22> vaya :S
<mimecar> hora de salir
<jid9191_> MonkeyDust : same speed :S
<miu> exit
<miu> quit
<miu> :)
<leonardo__> hola
<leonardo__> ¿pueden ayudarme con un problema de mi xubuntu?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<leonardo__> buenas
<erAbuelo> [Chi leonardo__
<leonardo__> hi erAbuelo, aquí con problemas en xubuntu raring
<erAbuelo> normal, con ese nombre que esperas, "raring"
<erAbuelo> ya lo dice too
<leonardo__> jajaja, muero sin firefox, cada vez que lo abro colapza todo el sistema, como si se desbordara la memoria
<erAbuelo> probablemente algun plugin
<erAbuelo> revisa cuales estan instalados
<leonardo__> no lo se, no puedo abrir firefox, porque colapsa todo
<mimecar> has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<leonardo__> si, pero sigue ocurriendo
<mimecar> abre el navegador desde la consola
<erAbuelo> una pregunta, antes te pasaba ?
<leonardo__> no, sólo ahora que instalé el raring, y pues no puedo hacer nada desde consola o desde gráfico, igual se bloquea todo (hasta los bombillitos del teclado)
<erAbuelo> cuando lo lanzas desde consola, da algun mensaje de error ?
<leonardo__> no me da tiempo de ver, porque la pantalla se distorcina totalmente (salen un montón de rayas horizontales que no dejan ver absolutamente nada)
<mimecar> con tantas problemas, cómo eres capaz de lanzar firefox y ver que se bloquea?
<mimecar> cómo has instalado la 13.04?
<erAbuelo> rayas horizontales ?
<leonardo__> desde un cd que descargué de la página de xubuntu, y también por medio de actualización de xubuntu 12.10
<mimecar> has instalado de dos formas?
<leonardo__> si
<mimecar> ¿has formateado todas las particiones?
<erAbuelo> yo sigo preguntando, rayas horizontales?, con firefox ?
<leonardo__> si, las formateo todas
<mimecar> con el live cd te pasa lo mismo?
<leonardo__> las rayas horizontales en general en la pantalla, no es que se bloquee el firefox, se bloquea todo el equipo
<leonardo__> no he probado con el LiveCD
<mimecar> para instalar xubuntu usas el live cd
<leonardo__> pues no se a que te refieres, uso el LiveCD, pero por la opción "Instalar xubuntu" y no desde la opción "Probar xubuntu sin instalar"
<mimecar> prueba el live cd
<mimecar> antes
<leonardo__> no, ¿cómo lo pruebo?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> iniciandolo
<leonardo__> pues si inicia (tanto desde la opción probar sin instalar como por la opción de instalar), y hace la instalación completa si errores, después de instalado todos los programas funcionan, menos el firefox
<mimecar> usa un par de horas el live cd
<leonardo__> bueno, debo salir entonces para probar el live cd nuevamente
<Leonardo__> volví
<Leonardo__> estoy desde el live cd
<erAbuelo> falla el firefox?
<Leonardo__> voy a ver
<leonardo__> hola, efectivamente se bloqueó todo, nuevamente estoy desde el LiveCD
<mimecar> en ese caso no deberías haber instalado la 13.04
<mimecar> puede ser un error con la tarjeta gráfica
<erAbuelo> y salta con firefox ?
<erAbuelo> yo creo que es algo de ram
<mimecar> firefox usa aceleración 3d
<erAbuelo> a si?
<erAbuelo> no sabia
<leonardo__> que mal... pero es raro que sólo ocurra eso con firefox
<erAbuelo> en el mio está desactivada por defecto la aceleracion por hard
<leonardo__> en estos momentos estoy usando los pocos efectos que ofrece xubuntu con el gestor de compsición y no pasa nada
<leonardo__> intenté abrir thunderbird, pero también se muere el sistema
<mimecar> leonardo__, firefox y thunderbird comparten muchas partes
<leonardo__> si lo se, pero guardaba las esperanzas
<leonardo__> no se que hacer, probaré con el ubuntu raring a ver si ocurre lo mismo con el firefox, pero ubuntu no me agrada porque ya le queda algo pesado a mi equipo, gracias
<NePtUnO> hay alguna manera de saber a qué tanto por ciento está trabajando mi tarjeta gráfica en Xubuntu?
<NePtUnO> me da la impresión de que mi gráfica no está trabajando de manera óptima a pesar de tener los drivers correspondientes
<miu> :)
<erAbuelo> salgo un momento
<marc_cottbus> hola
<marc_cottbus> tengo un problema!!!
<erAbuelo> ahora tienes dos
<marc_cottbus> me he comprado un hewlett-packard 655 con ubuntu preinstalado. La cosa es que me gusta más xfce que unity y me ha dado por instalar xubuntu desde cero. Se me ha borrado el disco duro y ahora todos los drivers privativos que venían con el ubuntu preinstalado se han borrado
<marc_cottbus> soy novato y sólo he podido instalar el amd catalyst para la tarjeta gráfica
<marc_cottbus> el resto no tengo ni idea. No me funciona el bluetooth interno y cuando conecto el hdmi a la tele no me pasa el sonido
<marc_cottbus> alguien sabe de alguna manera, algún repositorio o así, para conseguir todos los drivers de golpe para el hp 655? De hecho, es un ordenador certificado por ubuntu y canonical...
<erAbuelo> corrijo, ahora tienes tres
<marc_cottbus> vale, pero alguien me puede ayudar o no
<erAbuelo> los drivers estan todos en los repos, pero creo que hay algun soft para instalarlos, en ubuntu
<erAbuelo> sino con el centro de software
<marc_cottbus> ya lo he buscado, pero me pregunto por qué no me lo reconoce automáticamente y los instala
<marc_cottbus> he activado la opción de "controladores privativos"
<marc_cottbus> sólo el amd graphics me ha instalado
<erAbuelo> porque a lo mejor ya estan instalados, y lo que falta es configurar el software
<marc_cottbus> la tarjeta wlan la reconoce como ralink y parece que funciona, pero según las especificaciones es una atheros?!!
<marc_cottbus> ya, pero estaría muy bien, si es un ordenador certificado por ubuntu, que hubiera un programilla o script de hp y ubuntu que lo hiciera todo automáticamente
<marc_cottbus> de hecho, el ubuntu que venía preinstalado lo reconocía todo al encender el ordenador
<erAbuelo> ubuntu != xubuntu
<marc_cottbus> oye, que he preguntado en el canal de xubuntu y me han enviado a éste de ubuntu
<erAbuelo> no me entendiste
<marc_cottbus> pues no
<marc_cottbus> si me lo pudieras aclarar
<erAbuelo> no te estoy echando, digo que no son lo mismo, que algunas cosas de ubuntu solo existen para unity que es el entorno por defecto de ubuntu, puedes instalarlas supongo para xfce pero no creo que vengan por defecto
<marc_cottbus> bueno, gracias de todos modos...
<erAbuelo> de nada
<GridCube> marc_cottbus, no creo que necesites drivers adicionales
<GridCube> hay algo que no ande?
<marc_cottbus> sí, perdona que conteste tan tarde, estaba duchando a los nenes
<marc_cottbus> sí, antes con el ubuntu preinstalado me decía que tenía bluetooth, ahora no me lo reconoce
<marc_cottbus> cuando conecto el hdmi a la tele no me va el sonido en la tele
<marc_cottbus> le he puesto en el grub  una cosa que he visto buscando por internet "radeon=1" o algo así, pero sigue sin funcionar el sonido por hdmi
<marc_cottbus> además, me sorprende un poco que el wlan me lo reconozca como en lspci como "ralink" y no como atheros, que según la página de hp es lo que lleva
<marc_cottbus> aunque el wlan funciona, a lo mejor sería mejor o más rápido poniendo el driver correcto
<marc_cottbus> lo que me fastidia un poco es que a pesar de ser un ordenador "certificado" por ubuntu, no se encuentra nada de soporte por internet o en la página de hp, que sólo permite descargar drivers para windows
<marc_cottbus> para qué sirve entonces el susodicho "certificado" de ubuntu
<marc_cottbus> ?
<marc_cottbus> por qué a pesar de llamarse "Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español" nadie me orienta ni nada?
<marc_cottbus> vale, que supongo que ni canonical ni nadie os paga nada, que lo hacéis en plan altruista por la filosofía linux y todo el rollo, pero al menos podríais echarme una mano
<marc_cottbus> y hay como 50 tíos conectados al canal
<marc_cottbus> y ni caso
<MrTulias> Algunos puede que no sepan cómo solucionar tu problema, otros puede que estén liados haciendo otras cosas...
<marc_cottbus> ya, bueno, pero que entonces si no tienen ni idea y otros están liados haciendo otras cosas no se pongan en el canal "soporte oficial de ubuntu"
<marc_cottbus> lógico, no?
<MrTulias> Por lo general se solucionan problemas, o se dan recomendaciones a seguir
<lk> Hola, cual es el comando para saber donde esta el ejecutable de un programa?
<lk> desde la terminal
<MrTulias> También suele venir gente con el problema un poco ya mascado, lo del certificado ubuntu se puede mirar en google si quieres saber qué es, marc_cottbus
<lorenzo> lk, whereis ?
<lk> Lorenzo, eso es, gracias
<lorenzo> de nada
<Ocsi> la revolucion avanza
<manel2020> k revolucion?
 * xoan buenas
<arielsanflo> muy buenas tardes
<arielsanflo> o noches
<arielsanflo> necesito ayuda  me pasa el siguiente inconbeniete al tratar de abrir archivos ejecutables  ejemplo .sh
<arielsanflo> no me da la obcion de ejecutar
<arielsanflo> o ejecutar por terminal
<arielsanflo> me abre es con amacs
<arielsanflo> emacs
<arielsanflo> si alguien me hecha la manita lo agradesco
<flypp> y es un fichero ejecutable? tiene el bit de ejecutable "x"? tiene tu usuario permisos de ejecución sobre el archivo?
<arielsanflo> si claro
<arielsanflo> pero me abre es con emacs
<arielsanflo> y son  todos
<arielsanflo> los archivos
<arielsanflo> ejecutables  me abren con emacs
<arielsanflo> antes me salian  las obciones
<arielsanflo> ejecutar mostrar ejecutar en terminal
<arielsanflo> ahora solo me abre el editor
<flypp> pero dices al hacer doble click, no?
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<arielsanflo> muchas gracias por laas ayudas
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-02
<ivedci89> rugo
<ivedci89> ruben soy yo ivan
<raffles496> saludos a todos
<raffles496> alguien sabe donde se encuentra el registro de pauqetes desisntalados desde synaptic
<hum4n1c1d3> hola
<hum4n1c1d3> alguien sabe por qué el scanner de la epson cx5600 es reconocida por el lsusb pero no funciona en xsane?
<arduino_man> los amo a todos por usar ubuntu
<arp-> Alguien con Skype sobre Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<hum4n1c1d3> bfdabjfdsabfljbdalkfsa
<hum4n1c1d3> hola! alguien con vida por aca?
<hum4n1c1d3> rip ubuntu-es
<hum4n1c1d3> :S
<hum4n1c1d3> buenas
<mf-andro> Hola hum
<mf-andro> Como estas?
<hum4n1c1d3> bien
<hum4n1c1d3> por casualidad mf-andro sabrás como hacer funcionar el scanner de una epson CX5600 en el ubuntu 13.04?
<mf-andro> La verdad nuncahe intentado
<mf-andro> Pero dejame ver si te puedomayudar
<hum4n1c1d3> ya he probado miles de cosas
<hum4n1c1d3> drivers, tutoriales, etc
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<hum4n1c1d3> buenas erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola hum4n1c1d3
<hum4n1c1d3> por casualidad sabrás como hacer funcionar el scanner de una epson CX5600 en el ubuntu 13.04?
<erAbuelo> no
<hum4n1c1d3> shit
<erAbuelo> no tengo scanner
<hum4n1c1d3> tecnicamente yo tampoco
<hum4n1c1d3> xD
<erAbuelo> te da error?
<hum4n1c1d3> ni siquiera eso
<erAbuelo> ?
<hum4n1c1d3> no me lo reconoce directamente
<mf-andro> Mmmm intenta esto www.bluegehena.com/2011/10/instalar-escaner-epson-cx5600-en.html
<erAbuelo> tienes todo lo necesario instalado ?
<hum4n1c1d3> es lo primero que he intentado
<mf-andro> Si no ni idea
<erAbuelo> supported by the epkowa backend plus non-free interpreter <---
<erAbuelo> sane no tiene drivers para ese escaner
<hum4n1c1d3> no
<hum4n1c1d3> creo que emula seiko
<hum4n1c1d3> antes funcionaba
<hum4n1c1d3> en versiones anteriores de ubuntu
<hum4n1c1d3> y creeme, funcionaba en sabayon, en mint, en debian, bueno he probado varias distros, incluso Archlinux
<erAbuelo> tienes el sane-epkowa instalado ?
<mf-andro> Bueno mi viejo a esperar
<hum4n1c1d3> erAbuelo: a ver, me fijo
<erAbuelo> en la pagina de epson hay un driver de febrero para ese escaner
<hum4n1c1d3> en el link de avasys?
<erAbuelo> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<erAbuelo> ahi
<hum4n1c1d3> ah si
<hum4n1c1d3> los probé a todos esos
<hum4n1c1d3> ninguno anduvo
<erAbuelo> miraste lo de epkowa?
<hum4n1c1d3> si pero no hay nada
<erAbuelo> no esta ?
<hum4n1c1d3> ni siquiera está como paquete para descargar
<hum4n1c1d3> nop
<erAbuelo> hum4n1c1d3: sudo apt-get install apt-file
<erAbuelo> luego
<erAbuelo> sudo apt-file update
<erAbuelo> apt-file search sane-epkowa
<erAbuelo> y te dice en que paquete está
<erAbuelo> creo que debería estar en sane-extra o algo asi
<hum4n1c1d3> todavía está actualizando
<hum4n1c1d3> listo
<erAbuelo> gracias xDD
<hum4n1c1d3> no, sigue igual
<hum4n1c1d3> /plop/
<mf-andro> Viejo vas a necesitar esperar una actualizacion de drivers
<hum4n1c1d3> sep
<hum4n1c1d3> lamentablemente
<hum4n1c1d3> ó escribir a EPSON para que me solucione el problema.
<hum4n1c1d3> Pagué por su hardware después de todo
<mf-andro> Soñar no cuesta nada
<mf-andro> Dudo mucho que te ayuden
<erAbuelo> me extraña, ese modelo es antiguo no?
<hum4n1c1d3> erAbuelo: si, del 2007 más o menos
<erAbuelo> no creo que sea cosa de drivers
<erAbuelo> pueden ser las reglas de udev
<erAbuelo> es usb ?
<hum4n1c1d3> si
<hum4n1c1d3> usb
<faryshta> hola ¿podrían recomendarme un juego para ubuntu que pueda instalar de los repositorios?
<mf-andro> Porque el uev
<hum4n1c1d3> es una multifuncion, la parte de impresora anda perfecta. El scaner es el b*tch
<erAbuelo> dime el id
<erAbuelo> mf-andro: porque el soporte de hard ahora se hace on udev
<erAbuelo> es el encargado de descubrir y cargar los modulos drivers etc
<hum4n1c1d3> el id del vendor/product?
<erAbuelo> hum4n1c1d3: miraste los logs a ver que pasaba ?
<mf-andro> Ok pero porque dice que son las reglas
<hum4n1c1d3> los logs de?
<erAbuelo> del sistema
<hum4n1c1d3> nop
<hum4n1c1d3> no los miré
<erAbuelo> mf-andro: el udev tiene unas reglas que establecen que hacer cuando se pincha algo nuevo
<erAbuelo> miralos
<erAbuelo> hum4n1c1d3: pasos a realizar
<mf-andro> Oks
<erAbuelo> 1 despincha la multifuncion
<erAbuelo> 2 la pinchas
<erAbuelo> 3 miras las ultimas lineas de dmesg
<erAbuelo> o mejor las pones en pastebin o similares
<erAbuelo> faryshta: yo no juego, no te puedo ayudar
<hum4n1c1d3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625187/
<hum4n1c1d3> erAbuelo: ↑
<erAbuelo> hum4n1c1d3: sudo apt-file search sane-epson2
<erAbuelo> que dice ?
<hum4n1c1d3> erAbuelo:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625197/
<erAbuelo> pues ese es el problema no existe el sane-epson2 que necesitas para usar el escaner
<erAbuelo> tienes activados los modulos non-free de ubuntu en los repos ?
<hum4n1c1d3> cómo me fijo?
<hum4n1c1d3> :P
<erAbuelo> no uso ubuntu, pero supongo que en el centro de software, en la configuracion de los repositorios o algo asi
<hum4n1c1d3> sip
<hum4n1c1d3> me fijé
<hum4n1c1d3> a ver
<hum4n1c1d3> ahora actualizo
<faryshta> Alguien que juegue en linux  y me pueda recomendar algún juego gratuito?
<mf-andro> Abue que distro  usas?
<hum4n1c1d3> faryshta: ghost recon: Future soldier con play on linux
<hum4n1c1d3> o cualquier juego pirata, gratuito
<faryshta> hum4n1c1d3 no funciona nativamente. tengo que descargar, quemár cd instalar en maquina virtual
<erAbuelo> hum4n1c1d3: espera
<hum4n1c1d3> dime erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> estoy viendo que ahora el sane2 esta incorporado en sane, ya no esta como comando externo
<hum4n1c1d3> aah
<hum4n1c1d3> entonces?
<erAbuelo> prueba a meter el id en /etc/sane.d/epson2.conf
<erAbuelo> usb 0x04B8 0x083F
<hum4n1c1d3> :O
<hum4n1c1d3> a ver
<hum4n1c1d3> creo que debería descomentar epson2 también en el /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<erAbuelo> claor
<erAbuelo> *claro
<hum4n1c1d3> nada...
<hum4n1c1d3> parece que sigue todo igual
<erAbuelo> de todos modos creo que necesitas el iscan o algo asi
<hum4n1c1d3> ok lo reinstalo porque parece que se borró
<hum4n1c1d3> no me preguntes por qué
<erAbuelo> no pregunto :)
<hum4n1c1d3> no pasa naranja hasta ahora
<hum4n1c1d3> ah mira
<hum4n1c1d3> parece que en algo la pegamos
<hum4n1c1d3> reinstalé el iscan y ahora cuando la prendo, hace ruido el scanner
<hum4n1c1d3> antes no lo hacía
<hum4n1c1d3> lo encontró!!!!
<hum4n1c1d3> hum4n1c1d3@hum4n1c1d3-GA-990FXA-UD5:~$ sudo scanimage -L
<hum4n1c1d3> device `epkowa:usb:005:013' is a Epson (unknown model) flatbed scanner
<hum4n1c1d3> sabes que hice?
<hum4n1c1d3> hice un force install dpkg
<erAbuelo> ese es el de febrero de este año?
<hum4n1c1d3> si
<hum4n1c1d3> el que me cansé de probar y no andaba o no se instalab
<erAbuelo> que error te daba ?
<hum4n1c1d3> el asunto es que ahora anda :S
<hum4n1c1d3> me decía que el paquete estaba roto o algo así
<erAbuelo> cuales instalaste?
<hum4n1c1d3> son tres ahora
<erAbuelo> si
<hum4n1c1d3> ojo poruqe en los tutoriales eran 2
<hum4n1c1d3> ahora son 3
<erAbuelo> vale, hiciste un dpgk --force -i no ?
<hum4n1c1d3> exacto!
<erAbuelo> ahora para evitar cosas raras deberias hacer un: sudo apt-get -f install
<hum4n1c1d3> -f install [?]?
<erAbuelo> si
<hum4n1c1d3> a qué paquetes?
<erAbuelo> asi
<erAbuelo> sudo apt-get -f install
<erAbuelo> es para reparar instalaciones a medias
<hum4n1c1d3> aah
<hum4n1c1d3> si
<hum4n1c1d3> en cuanto termine esto
<hum4n1c1d3> parece ser que aún no hay que festejar
<hum4n1c1d3> se tilda el xsane
<hum4n1c1d3> demonios!
<hum4n1c1d3> tengo que revisar algo más
<hum4n1c1d3> te acordas que retocamos el epson2.conf, el epkowa.conf y el dll.conf? falta uno más
<erAbuelo> uno mas ?
<erAbuelo> ni idea
<hum4n1c1d3> 60_iscan.rules
<erAbuelo> eso es del udev
<erAbuelo> quitale en el epson2.conf la linea que pusiste antes con usb ... ...
<erAbuelo> dejalo solo con "usb"
<hum4n1c1d3> si
<hum4n1c1d3> ah una cosa más
<hum4n1c1d3> mira esto
<hum4n1c1d3> hum4n1c1d3@hum4n1c1d3-GA-990FXA-UD5:~$ xsane
<hum4n1c1d3> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/hum4n1c1d3/keyring-jg7RUU/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<erAbuelo> eso es del lector del dni-electronico
<hum4n1c1d3> y el xsane me tira el siguiente error: "Failed to open device `epkowa:usb:005:015': Device busy.
<erAbuelo> dejaste todo como estaba en epson2.conf ?
<hum4n1c1d3> si
<hum4n1c1d3> :S
<erAbuelo> despincha y vuelve a pinchar el escaner
<hum4n1c1d3> listo, scanimage lo detecta más rápido ahora, pero cuando tipeo "sudo sane-find-scanner" no me lo reconoce. Rarísimo! Lo que sí, cuando hago "scanimage -L" me tira el error que te dije de gnome-keyring
<erAbuelo> lo del gnome-keyring es por el lector de dni-e ni caso
<erAbuelo> funciona ?
<hum4n1c1d3> nop
<erAbuelo> sigue dando el mismo error ?
<hum4n1c1d3> no
<hum4n1c1d3> el del gnome-keyring si
<erAbuelo> cual da ahora ? xDD
<hum4n1c1d3> lo sigue tirando
<hum4n1c1d3> ahora cuando ejecuto "simple-scan" me devuelve "Device busy"
<hum4n1c1d3> lo pego
<hum4n1c1d3> son 3 lineas
<erAbuelo> vale
<hum4n1c1d3> hum4n1c1d3@hum4n1c1d3-GA-990FXA-UD5:~$ scanimage -L
<hum4n1c1d3> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/hum4n1c1d3/keyring-jg7RUU/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<hum4n1c1d3> device `epkowa:usb:005:018' is a Epson (unknown model) flatbed scanner
<erAbuelo> desactiva todo en dll.conf salvo el epkowa
<erAbuelo> y en epkowa añades la linea usb con el id del scanner
<erAbuelo> como teniamos antes en epson2
<hum4n1c1d3> hecho
<erAbuelo> vuelta a empezar :)
<erAbuelo> hiciste lo de sudo apt-get -f install ?
<hum4n1c1d3> sip
<erAbuelo> algun mensaje ?
<hum4n1c1d3> nop ninguno
<hum4n1c1d3> por suerte
<hum4n1c1d3> xD
<erAbuelo> :)
<hum4n1c1d3> hecho todo, no pasa nada
<erAbuelo> sigue dando el mismo error ?
<hum4n1c1d3> estoy esperando que me tire el resultado el comando scanimage
<hum4n1c1d3> ufff
<hum4n1c1d3> si
<hum4n1c1d3> mismo error
<hum4n1c1d3> -.-
<hum4n1c1d3> veamos que pasa con el xsane ahora....
<hum4n1c1d3> otra vez el mismo error y se cerro
<hum4n1c1d3> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/hum4n1c1d3/keyring-jg7RUU/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<erAbuelo> vale, no instalaste el iscan-plugin no?
<hum4n1c1d3> sip
<hum4n1c1d3> está instalado
<erAbuelo> el iscan-plugin?
<hum4n1c1d3> sisisi
<hum4n1c1d3> está todo instalado
<hum4n1c1d3> te los digo por nombre
<hum4n1c1d3> primero instale iscan-data_1.22.0-1_all.deb
<hum4n1c1d3> luego estos dos: iscan-plugin-cx4400_2.1.3-1_i386.deb y el iscan_2.29.1-5~usb.0.1ltdl7_i386.deb
<erAbuelo> te falta el ltdl3
<hum4n1c1d3> vos decis que pruebe instalando los 4?
<erAbuelo> si
<hum4n1c1d3> la guía dice que instale solamente 3
<hum4n1c1d3> a ver, pruebo
<hum4n1c1d3> perdido por perdido...
<erAbuelo> :)
<hum4n1c1d3> primero me hago un sudo apt-get remove --purge iscan*
<erAbuelo> para que ?
<hum4n1c1d3> para eliminar los viejos drivers y luego reinstalo todo
<hum4n1c1d3> ya que estamos....
<erAbuelo> vale
<hum4n1c1d3> porque sino te tira error cuando lo queres instalar
<hum4n1c1d3> ya me pasó, por eso lo hago así
<erAbuelo> ok
<hum4n1c1d3> nope
<hum4n1c1d3> nada u.u
<hum4n1c1d3> un momento....
<hum4n1c1d3> dejame probar algo que se me acaba de ocurrir
<erAbuelo> venga, te dejo probar :p
<hum4n1c1d3> http://imgur.com/HDuUtdz
<hum4n1c1d3> :)
<erAbuelo> algo facil de planos en 3d
<hum4n1c1d3> eureka podemos decir? xD
<erAbuelo> funciona ?
<hum4n1c1d3> sep
<hum4n1c1d3> mira
<erAbuelo> cual era el problema ?
<hum4n1c1d3> en /etc/udev/rules.d/60_iscan.rules
<erAbuelo> lo habias cambiado ?
<hum4n1c1d3> se instala una línea "extra"
<hum4n1c1d3> hay que comentarla
<hum4n1c1d3> y sale funcionando
<hum4n1c1d3> y por las dudas, bajar los 4 drivers e instalarlos a todos a la vez
<hum4n1c1d3> con el comando: dpkg -i iscan*.deb
<hum4n1c1d3> (sudo dpkg.....)
<hum4n1c1d3> y listo, editas eso, se apaga el scanner solito
<hum4n1c1d3> lo encendes y ya funciona
<erAbuelo> dime que linea comentaste ?
<hum4n1c1d3> funciona también con simple-scan
<erAbuelo> me gusta entender que paso
<hum4n1c1d3> en 60_iscan.rules comenté la línea de abajo de todo
<erAbuelo> no tengo :)
<erAbuelo> pasteala
<hum4n1c1d3> que no existiría si no instalaramos los iscan que bajamos
<hum4n1c1d3> ahora la pasteo
<hum4n1c1d3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625417/
<hum4n1c1d3> aah otra cosita
<hum4n1c1d3> la línea que dice: "SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ......"
<hum4n1c1d3> a lo últmo dice GROUP="sane"
<hum4n1c1d3> antes decía "scanner"
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<hum4n1c1d3> hola, noes
<hum4n1c1d3> hola, noseasasi
<noseasasi> ;-)
<erAbuelo> ya veo, parece un problema con los permisos durante la creacion del nodo en /dev
<erAbuelo> y el grupo al que estaba asignado
<hum4n1c1d3> erAbuelo: eso parece!
<hum4n1c1d3> porque el scanner encendía (prueba de que el driver funcionaba)
<hum4n1c1d3> peeero no sabíamos si el driver funcionaba OK
<erAbuelo> ala ya puedes jugar con tu escaner y ya aprendimos algo mas :)
<erAbuelo> a todo esto recuerda que al principio de todo dije que podia ser un problema de las reglas de udev ;)
<erAbuelo> [09:56]      erAbuelo | pueden ser las reglas de udev <---
<erAbuelo> ta lueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg
<hum4n1c1d3> si
<hum4n1c1d3> eso era una de las cosas
<hum4n1c1d3> la otra era que había que instalar los 4 drivers y no los 3 como dice el tutorial
<erAbuelo> otra cosa que aprendiste, no sigas un tutorial, intenta entender que hace, lo que importa es el porque no el como ;)
<hum4n1c1d3> instalé archlinux
<hum4n1c1d3> creeme, si de renegar se trata
<hum4n1c1d3> hablas con un mercenario en ese aspecto xD
<erAbuelo> mercenario ?
<hum4n1c1d3> veterano quise decir
<hum4n1c1d3> sabes cual fue mi primer linux? DSL y encima no tenía internet en casa todavía
<erAbuelo> simplemente llevo el tiempo suficiente para saber que las inmensa mayoria de los tutos, son un copia y pega de cosas de otros, y normalmente de hace mucho tiempo
<erAbuelo> hum4n1c1d3: cuando empece, internet esta en pañales xDD
<erAbuelo> salgo, ciao
<hum4n1c1d3> jajaja totalmente cierto eso del copy paste
<hum4n1c1d3> chau
<hum4n1c1d3> gracias por la ayuda!
<erAbuelo> y sigo entrando por aqui para aprender cosas nuevas
<erAbuelo> dnd
<hum4n1c1d3> :O
<hum4n1c1d3> hice andar la capturadora sabrent
<hum4n1c1d3> esa nadie la había podido hacer funcionar bien con TV satélital
<hum4n1c1d3> bueno, no le retengo más
<hum4n1c1d3> voy a dormir un poco xD
<hum4n1c1d3> ya trabaje demasiado (?)
<erAbuelo> re
<abailarri> Saludos. Alguien de aquí sabe como se instala el plugin de realplayer?
<coperfix> hola amigos
<coperfix> alguien controla de screencast?
<GridCube> !pregunta | coperfix
<kubot> coperfix: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<coperfix> sabeis de un buen programa para grabar la pantalla del escritorio? recordmydesktop y kazam no me van bien
<GridCube> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4428/how-to-create-a-screencast
<GridCube> aca hay un monton :)
<coperfix> gracias voy a echar un vistazo
 * xoan buenas
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<arielsanflo> buen dia  atodos
<cossier> :-) buenas tardes desde aqui
<arielsanflo> bueno sigo preguntando porque los archivos .sh y  ejecutables no me dan la obcion de ejectuar    ejecutar en terminal y mostrar
<arielsanflo> cuando los abro me abren con emacs
<arielsanflo> agradesco mucho su ayuda
<buenaventura> arielsanflo: tienen permisos de ejecución? estás hablando de cuando los abres desde el nautilus?
<arielsanflo> yes si
<arielsanflo> claro
<buenaventura> qué versión de nautilus?
<arielsanflo> propiedades al 100 para ejecutar
<arielsanflo> a eso si no se
<buenaventura> fíjate
<arielsanflo> espera como se mira desde la terminal
<buenaventura> nautilus --version
<arielsanflo> gnome nautilus 3.6.3
<arielsanflo> ubuntu 13.04
<arielsanflo> bueno desde que tengo la version 12.10
<arielsanflo> no me funciona
<buenaventura> tenés que ir a preferencias
<arielsanflo> pues me habia hecho la manera de iniciarlos desde la consola
<buenaventura> la segunda pestaña
<buenaventura> y marcar la opción de correr ejecutables
<arielsanflo> en nautilus
<buenaventura> claro
<buenaventura> o marcar la opción para que te pregunte
<arielsanflo> como entro a nautilus
<arielsanflo> perdona mi ignoracia
<arielsanflo> sigo igual me siguen abriendo con emacs
<buenaventura> ¿¿??
<buenaventura> como que cómo entras a nautilus?
<buenaventura> nautilus es el navegador de archivos
<buenaventura> abre cualquier directorio y estarás en nautilus
<buenaventura> luego, ve a preferencias
<buenaventura> y, en la segunda pestaña, dile que te pregunte qué hacer aldarle doble click a un fichero de texto ejecutable
<arielsanflo> bueno hice lo que me dijiste
<arielsanflo> le de permisos de ejecucion
<arielsanflo> y nada
<arielsanflo> me sigue abriendo con gedit
<nahuel_> hola, alguien puede ayudarme con nicotine ??? creo que es rapido. muchas gracias
<nahuel_> ..............
<kurama10> nahuel_: que problema tienes
<kurama10> ????
<nahuel_> hola
<nahuel_> perdon
<nahuel_> tengo un problema
<nahuel_> con nicotine
<nahuel_> no me paso nunca
<nahuel_> acabo de abrir el programa y aparece todo en blanco
<nahuel_> entiendo que no se esta conectando al servidor
<nahuel_> revise el mismo y es la misma configuracion que siempre
<mimecar> lanza el programa desde la consola
<nahuel_> podrias pasarme el comando
<mimecar> prueba con el nombre del programa
<nahuel_> lo acabo de hacer, inicio el programa pero  continua sin conectarse
<mimecar> no sale ningún mensaje en la consola?
<nahuel_>  si
<nahuel_> lo copio y lo pego ?
<mimecar> pon los mensajes en pastebin
<nahuel_> perdona mime no se como carajo publicar el pastebin
<mimecar> !paste nahuel_
<kubot> nahuel_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> también lo tienes en el topic
<nahuel_> eso estoy tratando de conseguir la direccion
<nahuel_> ahora si
<nahuel_> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=WAvAvaJZ
<nahuel_> disculpen la demora
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<nahuel_> 11.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<mimecar> nahuel_, si estas con la 11.04 tendrás que actualizar
<mimecar> dejó de tener soporte en Octubre del año pasado
<mimecar> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<nahuel_> ok, como puedo actualizar desde terminal ?
<mimecar> si abres el centro de software te tiene que salir la opción de actualizar
<mimecar> haz un backup de todos los datos antes
<mimecar> el backup en un disco externo
<nahuel_> ok, estoy dentro del centro de soft. desde donde actualizo ?
<mimecar> lo debes tener en uno de los menús
<mimecar> no te ha llegado a salir ningún aviso de actualización?
<nahuel_> no
<chilicuil> es un largo camino de ubuntu 11.04 a ubuntu 12.04.2 o Ubuntu 13.04.., mejor que actualizar, creo que te convendria mas reinstalar con Ubuntu 12.04 o Ubuntu 13.04, nahuel_
<nahuel_> ok, bajo la iso de 13.04
<mimecar> no instales sin hacer un backup antes
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_>  lo que pasa es que queria soporte de larga duracion los demas no tienen este servicio
<mimecar> la 11.04 no es LTS
<chilicuil> nahuel_: ubuntu 13.04 tendra 9 meses de soporte, vs los 4 años que aun le quedan a ubuntu 12.04, mejor descarga esa ultima
<nahuel_> te agradesco mucho la info
<nahuel_> ya mismo me pongo a descargarlo, desde ya muchas gracias por la info
<nahuel_> mime estas ?
<nahuel_> quiero bajar la 13.04
<nahuel_> pero pide una donacion, la puedo hacer pero quiero saber si la puedo obtener por ejemplo con la compra de algo
<nahuel_> me figura el precio de una remera o algo por el estilo
<nahuel_> tanto tiempo
<nahuel_> mime es una pequeña duda
<MrTulias> La donación es voluntaria
<nahuel_> si entiendo
<nahuel_> figura tambien que con la compra de una remera es como una donacion, puede ser ?
<MrTulias> Creo que son comparaciones de la donación, según el importe van saliendo diferentes cosas
<nahuel_> ha, no tiene relacion la compra con la obtencion de la iso entonces
<MrTulias> Que yo sepa no. La descarga es el enlace pequeñito a la izquierda del botonazo de donación (si no recuerdo mal)
<novato> hola
<novato> auxilio x favor
<novato> quiero instalar ubuntu 13.04   64bits y me sale apenas booteo desde USB   /install/vmlinuz: file not found
<novato> que es eso=??
<novato> no me deja instalarlo
<novato> ayuda
<mimecar> tu ordenador es de 32 bits?
<mimecar> o de 64
<novato> 64 bits
<mimecar> ¿cómo has pasado la iso al usb?
<novato> tiene instalado ubuntu 13.04
<mimecar> si tienes instalado ubuntu 13.04 para que quieres poner la misma?
<novato> con un software Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.5
<mimecar> ¿ese es el programa oficial que propone ubuntu para pasar las isos?
<novato> mimecar:  hice una desastre y me percate  q tengo 500GB pero solo sale 245 GB
<novato> no lee los otros 255 GBç
<novato> x eso lo quiero formatear
<mimecar> define "desastre"
<novato> bueno
<novato> q no lee los otros 255 GB
<novato> como si no existieran
<novato> x eso debo formatearla
<mimecar> de momento eso no es un desastre
<novato> bueno
<mimecar> ¿esos datos estaban en otra partición?
<novato> quiero mis otros 255 GB
<novato> no!
<novato> solo sale eso
<novato> ademas quite unity x error
<novato> y no veo nada
<novato> solo sale escritorio y nada de iconos
<mimecar> ... instala unity de nuevo
<novato> no se
<novato> no tengo internet
<novato> desactive!..
<mimecar> ahora estas en un equipo con internet
<mimecar> usa su conexión
<novato> desactive unity .
<novato> le quite el gancho x poiner compiz
<novato> y hice ese desastre
<mimecar> instala unity de nuevo
<mimecar> si antes le has puesto compiz a ese equipo tenías conexión a la red
<novato> no se instalarlo
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> siguiente duda "crítica"?
<novato> ok
<novato> pero puedo hacerlo sin internet=??
<novato> ojo q no tengo internet en esa laptop
<mimecar> antes tenías conexión en ese equipo?
<nahuel_> conecta el cable de red directamente a la maquina
<novato> no tengo internet
<nahuel_> si no agarra wifi
<novato> pero q no entiendes
<mimecar> novato, ok
<novato> no hay red aqui
<mimecar> formatea y pierde todo
<novato> solo este cable
<novato> y es de otra pc
<mimecar> si no quieres usar el cable que usas ahora para el otro equipo
<mimecar> empieza desde cero
<mimecar> pasa la iso al usb con la herramienta que indica ubuntu en su web
<novato> uso una desktop con wuindouxxxx pero es como un server
<novato> bien solo entre aqui para ver mi solucion al desastre q hice
<novato> intente formatear la laptop
<novato> pero sale esto:  /install/vmlinuz: file not found
<mimecar> pasa la iso al usb con la herramienta que indica ubuntu en su web
<novato> hice eso!
<novato> pero nada
<novato> es mlo extraño
<novato> he hecho eso con 5 usb
<novato> no puede ser q esten dañados los 5
<mimecar> pon el enlace que has usado para el programa
<novato> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<mimecar> el enlace al programa
<mimecar> no el genérico de ubuntu
<novato> ok
<mimecar> el error que te da dice que ubuntu no se ha pasado bien al usb
<novato> COMO ASI=??
<novato> no va a funcionar=?=?
<mimecar> te dice que has pasado mal la iso
<mimecar> o la pasas bien o usas otro programa
<lk> Sabeis de algun tuto bueno para wine? he probado 3 y no consigo que reconozca la grafica
<olivia_> Hola, para dentro de 5 años es posible que dejen de existir ubuntu y los demas sistemas operativos de escritorio para linux , si Android  da el salto definitivo a los ordenadores de sobremesa ?
<guampa> olivia_: para charlas que no sean soporte tecnico, por favor usa #ubuntu-es-cafe
<chilicuil> jonzx3: o.o
<jonzx3> ¬¬
<jonzx3> chilicuil, ¬¬
<erAbuelo_> buenas noches
<kokodandy> Saludos. Acabo de actualizar mi ubuntu del 12.04 al 12.10
<kokodandy> y al reiniciar, no tengo entorno grafico
<kokodandy> ahora mismo estoy en consola (con irssi!!)
<kokodandy> no entiendo lo que ha pasado
<kokodandy> alguien me ayuda?
<kokodandy> antes de actualizar me iba bien el entorno grafico
<kokodandy> pero ahora no arranca. Me sale el login a consola directamente
<kokodandy> y no tengo opcion de mirar info por internet
<erAbuelo> comprueba que haya terminado la actualizacion
<erAbuelo> y que no tengas paquetes rotos
<Lopulus> gente, hay alguna manera de conectarse a internet sin el gestor de coneccion que viene por defecto en ubuntu? es que instale xubuntu y no me conecta de ninguna manera
<kokodandy> erAbuelo: como compruebo que haya terminado la actualizacion?
<kokodandy> en principio durante el proceso no me ha salido nungun error
<erAbuelo> sudo apt-get -f install
<kokodandy> ha ido todo normal hasta que me salia la opcion de reiniciar
<erAbuelo> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kokodandy> erAbuelo: ese comando ya lo he lanzado y me decia q no habia nada para actualizar
<erAbuelo> sudo apt-get update
<erAbuelo> sudo apt-get full-upgrade
<kokodandy> voy a volver a probar
<kokodandy> ahora vuelvo
<abailarri> erAbuelo: he probado todos los comandos que me has dicho y nada
<abailarri> el de full-upgrade me decia operacion no valida
<erAbuelo> y el log dice algo ?
<abailarri> que log?
<erAbuelo> el del sistema
<abailarri> como se mira?
<abailarri> s
<erAbuelo> antes se miraba en /var/log/syslog
<erAbuelo> ahora no se
<abailarri> voy a mirar
<kokodandy> erAbuelo: mirando el xsession-error veo muchos errores
<kokodandy> de gtk y otros
<kokodandy> hay alguna forma de reinstalar las X?
<erAbuelo> esa no es la solucion, debes saber que falla
<kokodandy> he mirado el syslog
<kokodandy> pero no he sabido detectar ningun fallo
<erAbuelo> no se que gestor de sesion usa gnome, gdm3 ?
<kokodandy> si
<arielsanflo> saludos
<erAbuelo> hola arielsanflo
<arielsanflo> buena tarde
<arielsanflo> y noche
<Agusxrun> buenas noches
<erAbuelo> kokodandy prueba: sudo service gdm3 restart
<arielsanflo> tengo una portatil toshiba y mi mouse
<arielsanflo> touch
<arielsanflo> por momentos lo toco no funciona
<arielsanflo> y por momentos funciona bien
<arielsanflo> sera error de el mause o de ubuntu
<arielsanflo> mouse
<arielsanflo> touchpad
<DavidMiguel> Buenas tardes mi gente, saludos desde VZLA
<erAbuelo> paaaaaaaaaaaal sobre, ciao
<nahuel_> gente linda quiero formatear un pen drive que programa me recomiendan ?
<nosXw> gparted nahuel_
<nosXw> creo que si buscas en el dash por "disk" ya aparece el disk manager
<nahuel_> gracias , ahora mismo lo bajo
<nahuel_> este sirve para preparar un pendrive y cargarle la iso ?
<arduino_man> Ubuntu es lo mejor que me pudo haber pasado en la vida
<nahuel_> nos xw : si quiero bootear directamente desde un pen tengo que hacerle algo en especial ?
<GridCube> !unetbootin
<kubot> Para información acerca de instalar Ubuntu desde un Dispositivo de Almacenamiento USB, leé https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - Para una instalación persistente del Live USB, leé: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nahuel_> mil gracias
<nosXw> nahuel_, en gparted hay que marcarlo como boot, usando unetbooting si no te bootea luego prueba marcandolo como boot
<nahuel_> ok estoy en unetbootin
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-03
<chilicuil> aumm, tengo un script en bash en un servidor remoto que arranca un servidor de esta forma: 'binario &', ese script ejecuta unos comandos 'echo' antes de lanzar el servidor, para conocer los datos del mismo.., cuando me logeo a la maquina remota y lo ejecuto funciona bien, cuando lo ejecuto desde mi computadora local, via ssh, no: 'ssh user@ip comando', se les ocurre algo?
<chilicuil> la unica forma en la que me ha funcionado es con el siguiente comando: $ ssh user@ip 'comando `</dev/null` >nohup.out 2>&1 &'
<chilicuil> no creo que muchas personas puedan recordar ese pedazo..
<Exio> chilicuil: no entendi una cosa, que pasa cuando haces ssh user@ip?
<Exio> el ssh queda "colgado"?
<chilicuil> Exio: sip, no me regresa el prompt, aunque si imprime los mensajes, pero el servidor tampoco funciona
<Exio> probaste meter los nohup y eso en el script?
<chilicuil> Exio: sip, tiene nohup en el script, solo en la linea que ejecuta el servidor, 'nohup comando &'
<chilicuil> la idea es que puedan ejecutarlos todos desde sus terminales de forma facil, y recordar `</dev/null` >nohup.out 2>&1 &' no entra en mi definicion de facil
<Exio> sleep 1; disown; exit?
<Exio> al final del script despues de "forkear"
<chilicuil> Exio: mmm, probando =P
<chilicuil> Exio: nop =/, incluso incrementando el tiempo en sleep
<chilicuil> pff, creare por el momento un alias.., y me las apaño luego, buenas tardes a todos =)!
<Exio> bueh, realmente ni idea, sorry :P
<Exio> el problema que tenia yo era que forkeaba y se quedaba esperando, con "cerralo" asi se me solucionaba
<chilicuil> Exio: ohh, creo que lo tengo.., al parecer ssh se queda a espera de que cierren stdio/stderr, asi que redirigiendo lo soluciona, esto tambien me funciona: $ ssh user@ip "comando > /tmp/out 2>&1; cat /tmp/share" #lo cual tambien es un chorizo, pero al menos mas comprensible.., ni hablar, tendre que ir con un alias, para el resto
<Rene_> holas
<edgardoweb> buenas noches
<edgardoweb> algun programador en html
<arp-> buenas
<arp-> Alguien con Ubuntu 12.10 x64 ?
<nahuel_> hola alguien puede ayudarme con la instalacion de 13.04
<nahuel_> quiero formatear desde cero para borrar todo y despues instalar la nueva distro
<braiam> inserta cd, selecciona instalar, cuando te pregunto como le das a "usar todo el disco", y lo otro es darle a siguiente
<nahuel_> me dio opcion para actualizar
<nahuel_> nnunca para borrar todos los archivos e instalar desde cero
<braiam> reiniciaste la pc con el dispositivo insertado?
<nahuel_> hola. alguien puede ayudarme a desactivar las claves de aperturas de los programas. muchas gracias
<braiam> nahuel_, "claves de apertura de los programas"?
<nahuel_> si
<nahuel_> me piden contraseñas todo el tiempo, me harto este tema
<braiam> que es eso?
<nahuel_> creo que es el anillo de claves
<braiam> a mi lo unico que me pide contraseña es cuando uso el sudo
<nahuel_> ya busque tutoriales pero no puedo desactivarlos
<braiam> es que *no podras* desactivarlos
<nahuel_> ....
<braiam> es por diseño que viene asi
<braiam> solo puedes configurarlo para que recuerde las contraseñas por mas tiempo
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> pongo las contraseñas y no me inicia el programa
<nahuel_> y eso que lo tengo en el lanzador, por eso quiero desinstalarlo
<nahuel_> recien termino de instalar 13.04
<nahuel_> no se que pasa que no corre nada
<braiam> ya reiniciaste?
<nahuel_> 3 veces
<nahuel_> no puedo iniciar empaty
<nahuel_> y ningun otro programa
<nahuel_> este de no se porque
<braiam> seguro que ellos ya iniciaron y estan en background?
<nahuel_> seguro
<nahuel_> trato de iciar empaty
<nahuel_> me exprese mal
<nahuel_> esta el programa pero no puedo configurarlo
<nahuel_> ahora pruebo con nicotine para ver que pasa
<nahuel_> funciona
<nahuel_> braiam
<nahuel_> voy a formatear desde cero
<nahuel_> me podes decir como puedo hacer para borrar todo el disco
<nahuel_> se como bootearlo
<braiam> cuando te pregunte por particiones selecciona "usar todo el disco" y ya
<ramrebol> tengo instalado gcc-4.7 pero quiero usar gcc-4.4, como hacerlo?
<nahuel_> hola gente , alguien puede ayudarme a elegir un cortafuegos para correr con nicotine, tengo distro 13.04
<nahuel_> muchas gracas
<nahuel_> gracias
<nahuel_> alguien que pueda ayudarme a configurar nicotine ???????? muchas gracias
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<nahuel_> hola
<nahuel_> podes ayudarme con nicotine ?
<nahuel_> o con el cortafuegos ?
<nahuel_> hay alguien que pueda ayudarme ?
<Tiffon> nas
<nahuel_> hola
<nahuel_> quiero configurar correcatamente nicotine con el cortafuegos
<erAbuelo> no se que es nicotine
<nahuel_> perdon
<nahuel_> es un cliente para comprartir archivos
<nahuel_> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar firestarted ???
<erAbuelo> no lo conozco
<nahuel_> ok, gracias
<lana> alguien sabe si se puede instalar adobe acrobat 9?
<lana> holaa, alguien sabe como poner el nombre de una carpeta, en la columna izquierda de la ventana de ficheros?
<abailarri> Saludos. He instalado ubuntu 13.04 y el escritorio cinamon. Alguien sabe como se hace para ver el icono del home y de la papelera en el escritorio?
<turkil_> hola, tengo un problema, se me ha quedado el sistema en Read Only
<turkil_> haciendo un cat /etc/fstab veo la linia del disco duro en RO
<turkil_> UUID=d435e72e-711c-4fe2-8472-591ff0e3d356 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<turkil_> alguna ayuda?
<novato> hola
<novato> quine me ayuda a formatear e instalar ubuntu 13.04
<novato> más que todo cuando voy a particionar el disco de 500GB
<braiam> y solo vas a usar ubuntu?
<novato> SI
<novato> SOLO UBUNTU
<novato> s
<novato>   root  10000MB
<braiam> para que te complicas la vida, solo le das a usar el disco completo y ya :D
<novato> NO
<novato> NO QUEDA =
<Braiam> no se porque quieres hacerlo personalizado
<novato> xq quiero asi
<novato> es mejor y distribuyo mejor mi espacio
<novato> x esa buena razón!
<novato> mimecar donde está=?
<novato> ese  man sabe mucho
<Braiam> y yo tambien, solo que no se tu logica
<Braiam> si no tienes una buena razon para complicarte la vida, mejor no lo hagas
<novato> Braiam:  haber
<novato> yo necesito una partición buena
<novato> tengo 500 GB
<novato> pointe
<novato> swap de 4 GB xq usare  ubuntu de 64bits
<novato> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<novato> q mas
<novato> 234416 MB de espacio libre
<novato> root de 10000MB
<Braiam> porque swap de 4gb
<novato> ummmmmmmmm ext4 alli es 242449 MB
<novato> ok perdon
<novato> swap de 8239MB  xq usare 4 GB
<novato> no tengo una de 8GB lamentablemente
<Braiam> si tienes 4gb de memoria y no quieres invernar no necesitas swap
<novato> :(
<Braiam> en laptops es el unico lugar donde pondria una swap
<novato> si
<novato> ya empezò!
<novato> hagamos algo te aviso como me fue
<novato> vale=?
<buenaventura> Braiam: ese es un mal consejo
<buenaventura> quédate sin RAM y verás un lindo crasheo
<buenaventura> incluso usar un swappiness de 0 es peligroso
<novato> buenaventura:  creo q tiene razón!
<novato> Braiam: mal consejo
<novato> Braiam: mi profesor hace 2 años me dijo una vez como colocar un buena swap llevando el tipo de memoria
<novato> ya le puse un swap de 8230MB
<novato> alli se fue
<buenaventura> novato: el doble de la ram hoy en día me parece una exageración, pero el mismo tamaño de la ram (si piensas hibernar) está bien
<buenaventura> sino, puedes incluso poner menos
<buenaventura> la mitad, por ejemplo
<Braiam> buenaventura, si tienes toneladas de memoria, para que usar swap ;)
<buenaventura> porque la memoria se usa, se usa y se usa
<buenaventura> es normal que tengas toda ocupada
<Braiam> buenaventura, y yo no juego con el swappiness :(
<buenaventura> en caché
<novato> buenaventura:  si de vez en cuando
<Braiam> la cache se destruye cuando se necesita
<novato> buenaventura:  yo estaré aqui xq estoy en el trabajo
<buenaventura> y puedes tirar de swap sin tener toda la ram ocupada
<novato> hablamos + tarde
<buenaventura> ok
<novato> les aviso como me fue
<buenaventura> Braiam: y no se te ocurra no ponerle swap a un servidor
<novato> esperen
<novato> ya instaló
<novato> q veloz es !
<novato> ya les digo
<Braiam> hahaha, solo si es junto con un RAID
<novato> Braiam: q es RAID=??             disculpa mi ignorancia
<buenaventura> novato: es cuando utilizas más de un disco como si fuera unos sólo
<buenaventura> hay diferentes formas de hacerlo
<buenaventura> lee el artículo de wikipedia
<Braiam> hay un buen articulo en wikipedia
<Braiam> hahaha
<novato> buenaventura:  q manera d instalar
<novato> en menos de 7 minutos
<novato> wao
<novato> a la velocidad de la luz
<buenaventura> ssd?
<novato> nada nada en este uniuverso puede superar a Linux
<Braiam> de 500GB
<Braiam> ?
<novato> Braiam: si!
<Braiam> SSD de 500?
<novato> b ueno señores mas tarde entro
<novato> gracias x la información!
<novato> saludossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<rex__> Hola
<ncw2233> hola
<ncw2233> inicie tor
<ncw2233> con tor-browser
<ncw2233> me baje el paquete de la pagina oficial
<ncw2233> lo corri
<ncw2233> y funciono perfect
<ncw2233>  , luego lo cerre
<ncw2233> (esto fue ayer )
<ncw2233> hoy lo prendo y  me dice esto :
<ncw2233> or proxy test: Local HTTP Proxy is unreachable. Is Polipo running properly?
<ncw2233> Tor proxy test: Local HTTP Proxy is unreachable. Is Polipo running properly? *
<ncw2233> y yo no he isntalado nada , ni modifique tor .
<ncw2233> saben que puede ser ?
<buenaventura> is polipo running properly?
<erAbuelo> el mensaje es claro y diafano xD
<ncw2233> esta bien
<ncw2233> , pero a lo que voy es que no he modificado nada
<ncw2233> ni una configuracion
<erAbuelo> ya, pero apagaste el ordenador no ?
<ncw2233> no ,no lo he apagado
<ncw2233> erAbuelo,  la conf http://pastebin.com/FGkwFBBp
<erAbuelo> pues el polipo no funciona
<ncw2233> es la por default
<erAbuelo> eso es tor, lo que falla es el proxy
<GridCube> ncw2233, tira un killall vidalia
<erAbuelo> polipo, son cosas distintas
<GridCube> y un killall polipo
<GridCube> eh intenta de nuevo
<ncw2233> polipo: no process found
<ncw2233> iniciando ...
<GridCube> ncw2233, pero vidalia si murio
<ncw2233> GridCube,  nono
<ncw2233> firefox : The proxy server is refusing connections
<ncw2233> no me acepta las conexiones
<GridCube> ncw2233, ese es el ff de tor-browser o el ff normal?
<ncw2233> el de tor
<GridCube> tenes todavia el zip con el tor-browser por algun lado? descomprimilo en otra carpeta y mata este y todos sus procesos
<ncw2233> GridCube, tengo que hacerlo por cada vez que cierre tor ?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> usas un proxy normalmente ncw2233 ?
<ncw2233> no
<GridCube> para conectarte a la interwebs mas alla de tor?
<ncw2233> no
<ncw2233> estaba probando tor , lo deje instalado
<GridCube> fijate si en las configraciones de tor tenes configurado como que si
<ncw2233> y hoy queria usarlo para irc
<ncw2233> llege y no me funco
<GridCube> ncw2233, sabes ingles?
<ncw2233> algo entiend o
<ncw2233> por =
<ncw2233> por ?
<GridCube> porque hay un canal de tor en irc.oftc.net #tor
<ncw2233> en el debug me indica : May 03 10:08:43.832 [Advertencia] ControlPort is open, but no authentication method has been configured.  This means that any program on your computer can reconfigure your Tor.  That's bad!  You should upgrade your Tor controller as soon as possible.
<GridCube> ncw2233, no se
<ncw2233> GridCube,  gracias :)
<GridCube> cuando me llega a pasar asi vuelo todo al tacho y empiezo de nuevo
<ncw2233> entrare al cana l
<ncw2233> detodas formas tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:9151          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<ncw2233> esta up
<ncw2233> D:+
<GridCube> para mi tenes tor todavia ejecutandose
<GridCube> killall tor o vidalia o polipo se encarga de eso
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<estudiante> q cuentan broders
<estudiante> ??
<estudiante> e chicos q cuentan
<estudiante> putosd de mierda
<estudiante> chupa pijas de porqueria
<MrTulias> Buenas. Puede sonar apregunta de perogrullo, pero... ¿Es necesario el programa instalador para instalar? Teniendo la iso, un ubuntu y un hueco libre en el disco... ¿Se puede hacer sin el instalador?
<MrTulias> El unetbooting no me suele funcionar y el que suelo usar (multisystem) no pilla las isos de 64 bits
<NePtUnO> es necesario arrancar el sistema con la iso desde un usb o un cd/dvd
<NePtUnO> yo te recomiendo que quemes un cd y lo instales asi porque a mi tampoco me ha funcionado el unetbooting
<blackgatonegro> MrTulias, quema la iso en un pendrive, bottea desde el pendrive e installa.
<blackgatonegro> No es como si los pendrives fueran tan caros, y se pueden usar muchas veces.
<MrTulias> Lo intento, pero se queda en pantalla negra con un prompt de boot
<blackgatonegro> MrTulias, usa el installador que viene con ubuntu para quemar isos de ubuntu
<MrTulias> Tampoco, con el creador de discos de arranque me hace la misma
<NePtUnO> que estás usajndo ahora mismo? ubuntu?
<MrTulias> Sip, 12.04
<NePtUnO> pues vete al brasero y dale a crear cd de imagen,graba un disco con una iso desde ahi
<NePtUnO> luego reinicia con el el cd y te tiene que arrancar el sistema desde el disco
<NePtUnO> cuando ya tengas las live cd abierta eliges la opcion de instalar y listo
<MrTulias> Gracias, probaré
<NePtUnO> es la mejor manera, yo me volvi loco con el unetbooting y no consegui echarlo a caminar
<NePtUnO> el problema está en que el pc no quiere arrancar desde USB
<MrTulias> Si que arranca, paro el arranque de bios y le digo que arranque desde el usb, pero nada
<NePtUnO> si, eso es lo mismo que me pasa a mi
<blackgatonegro> NePtUnO, entonces no te queda otra que o tocar la bios o grabar el cd o dvd
<NePtUnO> y solo me deja si lo arranco con una cd live
<blackgatonegro> NePtUnO, un cd no es tan caro
<MrTulias> Pantallazo negro y prompt que pone boot
<NePtUnO> no, ya lo se , yo siempre grabo las cd live porque por usb me es imposible
<blackgatonegro> NePtUnO, hay un bott menu que se puede instalar para linux y te deja botear desde cualquier dispositivo
<blackgatonegro> ahora no me acuerdo como se llama
<NePtUnO> pues ni idea
<MrTulias> Con el multisystem (en usb) sí que arranca, pero como digo no pilla las isos de 64 bits
<NePtUnO> pues vaya faena
<NePtUnO> espero que los cd duren muchos años mas... XD
<MrTulias> malo sea
<blackgatonegro> MrTulias, seguro que es un problema con la targeta de video. Muchas targetas de video tienen problemas en linux
<blackgatonegro> v, si es al menos 300 mb, se puede grabar en un dvd sin problemas, y siempre se puede inflar las isos si son muchas chicas
<NePtUnO> mi tarjeta de video y el Xorg se pelean continuamente
<blackgatonegro> NePtUnO, ahi esta el problema. Si tenes una targeta que odia ubuntu olvidate de usar 64 bits. A menos que quieras cambiar la targeta de video.
<MrTulias> Esta no se queja. No la reconoce como la que es, pero no se queja
<NePtUnO> no, yo no tengo ese problema a mi si me coge el sistema de 64
<blackgatonegro> si vas a usar un sistema de 64 bits, no seas tiuco rico y pone dinero en una targeta de video nueva
<blackgatonegro> o usada, pero compatible
<buenaventura> ¿?
<ramrebol> al instalar bumblebee me instala gcc-4.7  ¿Como puedo hacer para que no se instale gcc-4.7?
<MrTulias> En un portátil hay pocas posibilidades. Por lo demás, no parece mala, hd de 1GB
<GridCube> ramrebol, proba con --no-install-recommends
<blackgatonegro> tio rico, el Tio del pato donald?
<blackgatonegro> *no seas tacaño*
<ramrebol> Gracias GridCube, pero igual se quiere instalar :|
<GridCube> ramrebol, si lo marcas como "pinned"
<GridCube> !pinned
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'pinned'.
<GridCube> !pin
<kubot> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<GridCube> ramrebol, ^
<ramrebol> GridCube: como es eso?
<GridCube> ramrebol, leete el manual
<blackgatonegro> adios
<ramrebol> que manual?  dime como buscarlo en google que no conozco el concepto
<ramrebol> ((no sabria que buscar))
<oskar> hola
<oskar> alguien??????????
<mimecar> depende
<oskar> como andan
<oskar> soy oscar
<oskar> estaba probando el irssi
<GridCube> !ot | oskar
<kubot> oskar: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<oskar> tengo un problema en debian , te puedo consultar?
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> en cafe
<oskar> sabes que intel gm45 no me sale por hdmi, tengo squeeze
<oskar> solo se ve la pantalla negra
<mimecar> oskar, pasa al canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<hulrry> buenas tardes chat, soy nuevo en linux, he instalado ubuntu 12.04 32 bits en un dell inspiron 1501. el problema que no se como cardar los controladores de la tarjeta wify , gracias.
<novato> buenassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<mimecar> novato, tu solo te has silenciado
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás habalar
<novato> mnfnf+ç
<novato> hola
<novato> q pasó!
<novato> no sirve el chat o q =??????????????
<mimecar> que has activado la protección contra flood
<mimecar> si quieres activarla de nuevo, haz lo mismo
<novato> mimecar: flood=?? ni idea q es
<mimecar> si repites muchas letras en una frase como has hecho
<mimecar> el bot del canal te silencia
<novato>  odio ese bot
<novato> pero bien
<novato> mimecar:  oye necesito ayuda tuya
<novato> mimecar: quiero formatear mi laptop con ubuntu 13.04
<mimecar> el bot está para que el canal se pueda usar
<hulrry> he estado siguiendo algunos tutoriales para solucionar el problema del wify pero no he sido capaz. alguien sabe como se puede solucionar.
<mimecar> hulrry, ¿ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<novato> teien 500 de GB pero quiero particionarlo bien xq como q el root tiene 245 GB imaginate, pierdo muchos gigas alli
<novato> hulrry: yo hacia q ponia un cable de red con internet libre y lo activaba
<hulrry> el problema es como lo actualizo si no puedo conectarlo a internet ni por wify ni por cable.
<novato> y listo!
<mimecar> para ti que es "el root"?
<novato> root super ususario
<mimecar> hulrry, por cable no te funciona?
<mimecar> novato, ubuntu no asigna una partición extra para /root
<hulrry> por cable tampoco funciona
<mimecar> hulrry, ¿cuantos años tiene ese equipo?
<hulrry> estoy conectado al irc desde otro equipo. que tambien tiene sus cosas pero tengo que solucionar lo del dell ya que no es mio. unos 6 segun me han dicho.
<mimecar> con ese tiempo la tarjeta ethernet debería funcionar bien
<mimecar> has comprobado si la conexión funciona con el cable que usas en estos momentos?
<novato> mimecar:  entonces ayudame en esto
<novato> cuanto le pongo
<novato> avisame para empezar  a formatearla
<hulrry> se supone que los controladores adicionales estan istalados me pidio reiniciar pero nada.
<mimecar> novato, has definido tu una partición /root de 250 GB?
<novato> hulrry:  sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> hulrry, una tarjeta de red por cable no tiene driver privativo
<novato> mimecar:  no! no! fue q lo instale x default
<novato> me asuste cuando vi eso asi!
<hulrry> si funciona perfecta y el wify tambien
<mimecar> novato, si "root" para ti es /
<mimecar> 250 GB es un buen tamaño
<novato> hulrry:  q funciona bien=?
<hulrry> no se yo lo que salia, supongo que seria el wify
<novato> mimecar:  si! /
<novato> hulrry:  jajajaja
<mimecar> deja ese espacio para /
<novato> cool
<novato> xq=??
<hulrry> el ruter ya sea por cable o wify
<novato> mimecar:  xq tanto
<mimecar> para los programas que instales
<hulrry> ter
<mimecar> hulrry, si pruebas con la iso de ubuntu 13.04 te pasa lo mismo?
<hulrry> perdon esto de tener dos equipos en la misma mesa me lia.
<hulrry> esa no la he probado
<mimecar> la tarjeta de red tiene que funcionar, revisa que la toma del router y el cable estén bien
<novato> mimecar:  tengo 500Gb ayudame a distribuirlos x favor
<novato> mimecar:  confio en ti! x favor
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si no quieres el espacio, ponle a / 50 GB
<hulrry> ya he metiso el comando en el terminal y ahora, me pide que confirme so n
<mimecar> hulrry, si no tienes de red no puedes actualizar nada
<hulrry> estan comprobados y nada.
<novato> ok
<novato> mimecar:  t voy diciendo
<hulrry> no hay manera de instalar los controladores con un pen o algo asi, perdonad si lo que digo son burradas, es la ignorancia.
<mimecar> hulrry, no
<mimecar> estas seguro que el cable de red que estas usando funciona?
<hulrry> valla faena, pos nada volvere al mint, en ese funcionava.
<mimecar> la tarjeta de red es un hardware estandar
<hulrry> si segurisimo he conectado otro equipo para comprobarlo
<mimecar> ¿qué te da la salida de => sudo ifconfig -a?
<mimecar> sale un eth0 o similar?
<dannyLopez> si buenas
<hulrry> creo que el problema a sido cuando he actualizado los controladores del wifi ya que con el live cd si funcionava el cable
<mimecar> hulrry, ese pequeño detalle es importante que lo digas al principio
<dannyLopez> cual comando utilizo para ver los usuarios que no tengan password o que estén bloqueados
<mimecar> dannyLopez, abre el gestor de usuarios de ubuntu
<hulrry> me sale no se encontro la orden
<chilicuil> dannyLopez: tambien puedes abrir /etc/passwd y los que tengan '!' o '!!' en el segundo campo, estan bloqueados
<mimecar> hulrry, => sudo ifconfig -a
<mimecar> te dice que no se encuentra?
<chilicuil> dannyLopez: corrijo, es en /etc/shadow
<hulrry> ahora si me habia equibocado
<dannyLopez> mimecar: gracias, pero los necesito ver desde terminal :D
<hulrry> nada de eth0. si quieres te lo trascribo todo
<dannyLopez> chilicuil: y para ver los que no tienen pass?
<mimecar> que nombres te salen?
<novato> mimecar:  me puedes ayudar con algo mas facil
<novato> como veo donde estan los otros 245 xq lo deje libres
<mimecar> novato, / 50 GB, swap el doble de ram y el resto a home
<mimecar> novato, ese espacio tiene partición?
<hulrry> link encap:bucle local
<novato> ok va!
<novato> mimecar:  te aviso
<novato> mimecar:  me dice espacio libre 245 GB
<novato> q hago alli
<novato> =?
<mimecar> no sabes como tienes el disco duro verdad?
<hulrry> direc. inet:127.0.0.1 masc: 255:0:0.0
<hulrry> y asi seguimos por 6 lineas mas
<mimecar> hulrry, lo más rápido es que hagas un live usb con ubuntu 13.04
<mimecar> pongas el driver privativo y si sigue funcionando el usb
<mimecar> instales esa versión
<mimecar> sin red de ningún tipo puedes tardar bastante en encontrar el fallo y arreglarlo
<hulrry> vale probare, pero no sera pesado para este equipo con solo 1 gb de ram compartida con la grafica?
<chilicuil> dannyLopez: los que tengan 'NP' en la salida de $ passwd -S -a
<mimecar> hulrry, ubuntu 12.04 y la 13.04 son igual de pesadas
<mimecar> usa un escritorio más ligero como xfce o lxde
<hulrry> ok lo intento,
<mimecar> usa un live usb con espacio "persistente"
<mimecar> normalmente en el programa de pasar la iso está esa opción
<hulrry> tengo otro problema esta vez con el equipo con el que estoy conectado, creo recordar que este tiene ubuntu 12.10 procesador amd y 4 gb de ram
<novato> mimecar: como veo el espacio libre
<novato> q son 245GB
<mimecar> novato, abre gparted y haz una captura de pantalla en la que se vean las particiones de tu disco
<mimecar> porque con la información que das es complicado
<novato> ok
<novato> como hago eso=?
<mimecar> instala gparted
<hulrry> me sale lo siguiente, se ha detectado un problema del sistema. ¿quiere informar de este problema ahora?
<mimecar> abrelo
<novato> abrir el gparted
<mimecar> hulrry, no es obligatorio informar
<hulrry> le doy a informar pero sale continuamente
<hulrry> si la cosa es que si cancelo sale nuevamente de inmediato y si informo da un error en el informe
<chilicuil> !apport
<kubot> apport es el programa que Ubuntu usa para enviar errores a Ubuntu, desde la version 12.04 esta habilitado por defecto, si obtienes muchas ventanas de error puedes deshabilitarlo editando el archivo /etc/default/apport, Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Apport
<mimecar> hulrry, ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<hulrry> creo que le falta las ultimas esta en ello.
<hulrry> lo actualizo y si sigue ya contactare
<hulrry> gracias por todo, un saludo a todos.
<novato> kubot:  GRACIA
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'GRACIA'.
<novato> kubot:  gracias
<kubot> de nada :)
<hulrry> una ultima cosa, como se monta un iso en un pen?
<mimecar> puedes hacerlo con unetbootin
<mimecar> el programa funciona también en windows,
<hulrry> si me lo he bajado pero en las pestañas de arriba solo me sale ubuntu 10.04 como mas actualizado.
<hulrry> probare en windows
<mimecar> pulsa en "selecciona riso"
<hulrry> ok, me bajo el iso y lo pruevo haber que tal
<hulrry> hasta otro momento. si algun dia yo puedo ayudaros estare mas que dispuesto.
<dannyLopez> si hago un | grep '!' '*' me da 2 salidas o no me muestra nada?
<ramrebol> como puedo instalar un programa indicando que use gcc-4.4 en vez de gcc-4.7?  Tengo ambos instalados.
<ramrebol> estoy instalando ./cuda
<Lopulus> hola! se puede reinstalar network manager?
<aguitel> quien lo prohibe?
<Lopulus> hola! se puede reinstalar network manager?
<mimecar> sí
<Lopulus> porque no me conecta por medio de él, en este momento estoy conectado por sakis
<mimecar> instala el metapaquete d eubuntu
<Lopulus> de network?
<mimecar> de todo
<Lopulus> como es eso?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Lopulus> eso es todo? porque instale xubuntu y desde el primer momento tampoco me conecto
<mimecar> si no dices nada
<mimecar> el gestor de redes es el de Gnome
<mimecar> si usas xubuntu tendrás que instalar xubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizaciones después
<Lopulus> aja
<Lopulus> mimecar, no way
<marti1125> Buenas, quiero instalar ubuntu en una laptop con windows7 y no reconoce la partición
<aguitel> primero debes redimencionar la particion de windows 7 para dar cabida a linux
<marti1125> la verdad que tampoco detecta la particion.. para nada..
<aguitel> estas con un live cd?
<marti1125> porque ya esta instalado el win7 y ocupada 500
<marti1125> el disco es de un 1tb
<aguitel> estas con un live cd?
<marti1125> si
<marti1125> pero en esta maquina no..
<marti1125> es mi nueva maquina..
<marti1125> :D
<aguitel> no te entiendo
<AlexLikeRock> hola gente
<AlexLikeRock> que tal anda la nueva version de  ubuntu ?
<AlexLikeRock> sigue chupando mucha energia en las laptops ?
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-04
<ramrebol> hola. Debo instalar un .run, y quiero que solo se utilice gcc-4.4, pero tengo instalado tambien gcc-4.7.  Hay forma de hacer que el sistema trabaje por un momento con gcc-4.4?
<ramrebol> como apago la parte grafica para instalar un driver de nvidia?  he probado con /sbin/init 3  pero no funciona :|
<nahuel_> HOLA: alguien conectado que me pueda ayudar con un tutorial para instalar what sapp
<nahuel_> estoy siguiendo las indicaciones pero se complico un poco
<nahuel_> muchas gracias desde ya
<nahuel_> hola adma
<nahuel_> podrias ayudarme
<nahuel_> HOLA: alguien conectado que me pueda ayudar con un tutorial para instalar what sapp
<nahuel_> <nahuel_> estoy siguiendo las indicaciones pero se complico un poco
<nahuel_> <nahuel_> muchas gracias desde ya
<nahuel_> ............
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
 * user-cat hol -a
<ginpb> alguien sabe como crear un usuario que se reseta solo cada vez que inicio sesion
<aguitel> adduser
<davico_> jaja
<davico_> por fin
<davico_> hola
<davico_> a todos alguien con experiencia en SDL?
<davico_> solo necesito resolver un problema con la instalacion
<davico_> : |
<davico_> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<MrTulias> o/
<davico_> hola
<MrTulias> ¿cual es el problema? (Así será más fácil que quien sepa conteste)
<davico_> bueno en la descargta no tengo ningun problema
<davico_> solo necesito utulizar los eventos de teclado de SDL
<davico_> extraigo los datos normalmente del paquete ya descargado
<davico_> abro la consola y escribo
<davico_> bueno en el dir hay un archivo INSTALL ahi estan todas las instrucciones
<davico_> son ./configure
<davico_> make
<davico_> make install
<davico_> pero cuando ejecuto ./configure
<davico_> salen algunos errores, parece que no encontrara algunas librerias
<davico_> ayer instale las actualizaciones y nada
<davico_> ahora estoy actualizando la version
<davico_> solo necesito saber si alguien tuvo el mismo problema
<MrTulias> ¿Estás en la carpeta del paquete?
<davico_> si
<davico_> el xubuntu
<davico_> esta en una maquina virtual
<davico_> instale una version de 2011
<MrTulias> pero lo de ./configure lo haces desde el directorio /home o en el directorio de SDL
<davico_> desde SDL eso lo tengo claro
<MrTulias> ¿has probado a instalar las librerías que faltan?
<davico_> pues para eso esto actualizando la version
<davico_> *eso
<davico_> *estoy
<davico_> no se de que sirva
<MrTulias> No sé, si te dice que faltan librerías...
<davico_> si, pensaba que encontraria a alguien con el mismo problema
<MrTulias> quizás se solucione instalándolas "a mano" si no vienen con el paquete o la actualización
<davico_> pero mira que son varias
<davico_> por ejemplo
<davico_> checking for g77... no
<davico_> checking for f77... no
<davico_> checking for xlf... no
<davico_> checking for frt... no
<davico_> checking for pgf77... no
<davico_> checking for fort77... no
<MrTulias> No peges mucho texto de golpe, usa pastebin. Dentro de poco podrás volver a escribir
<davico_> checking for g77... no
<davico_> checking for f77... no
<davico_> Adios dejara actualizando
<davico_> gracias!!!!
<davico_> MOV AH,4Ch
<davico_> INT 21h
<carlinos_cc> Hola
<carlinos_cc> Hay alguien por aquí
<mimecar> 60 personas si no contamos al bot
<carlinos_cc> hostia xD no me habia fijado
<carlinos_cc> es ke no me salen los nicks
<carlinos_cc> si os cuento un problema que tengo con ubuntu me ayudáis o aquí no se viene a pedir ayuda
<carlinos_cc> xD
<mimecar> si necesitas tantas frases para pedir ayuda no será muy urgente
<carlinos_cc> naa urgente no
<carlinos_cc> es un poco molesto
<carlinos_cc> pero urgente urgente
<flypp> pero expón la pregunta hombre
<carlinos_cc> bueno yo os lo cuento... si hay algun alma caritativa.. xD
<carlinos_cc> pues a ver instale second life..
<carlinos_cc> pero el audio me va a tirones
<carlinos_cc> y cuando veo un video de youtube tb
<mimecar> ¿tienes un cliente nativo en gnu/linux?
<carlinos_cc> eso queeeeeeee ehh
<carlinos_cc> xD
<mimecar> cuando te lo tomes un poco en serio seguimos
<carlinos_cc> bueno vale me pongo serio
<carlinos_cc> no se a que te refieres
<mimecar> second life tiene versión para linux sí o no
<flypp> carlinos_cc, si el second life lo has instalado con el binario de linux o el ejecutable de windows
<carlinos_cc> si
<carlinos_cc> nono
<carlinos_cc> binario de linux
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<carlinos_cc> la 12.4.2
<carlinos_cc> pangolin creo
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<carlinos_cc> si
<carlinos_cc> yo le doy a actualizar todos los dias
<carlinos_cc> por si te refieres a eso
<mimecar> ya has mirado en los foros de second life?
<carlinos_cc> si
<mimecar> una búsqueda en google te dice como arreglar los problemas con ubuntu 12.04
<carlinos_cc> lo que pasa que casi nadie usa ubuntu
<flypp> lol, no, 4 gatos xD
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=second+life+ubuntu
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=second+life+ubuntu+12.04
<mimecar> ya has probado lo que dicen los primeros resultados?
<carlinos_cc> si
<carlinos_cc> si el sl me funciona
<carlinos_cc> ademas tengo dos visores de second life
<carlinos_cc> con los dos me pasa lo mismo
<carlinos_cc> y con youtube tb
<carlinos_cc> que no tiene nada que ver con second life
<carlinos_cc> y con el skype
<carlinos_cc> se keda la cam congelada
<carlinos_cc> y tb hice lo que pone en google pero sigue igual
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<carlinos_cc> nvidia
<flypp> lspci | grep -i video
<mimecar> ¿driver libre o privativo?
<carlinos_cc> ni idea
<carlinos_cc> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C79 [GeForce 9100M G]
<mimecar> tendrás que saber primero el driver que usas
<carlinos_cc> no se hacer eso
<flypp> carlinos_cc, instala mesa-utils, que contiene una serie de herramientas. Luego usas el comando "glxinfo" y filtras la salida para encontrar la línea que contiene el driver que utiliza
<flypp> glxinfo | grep -i render
<carlinos_cc> ok voy a ello
<mimecar> pega el texto que salga en pastebin
<mimecar> tienes el enlace en el topic del canal
<carlinos_cc> esto me ha salido
<carlinos_cc> direct rendering: Yes
<carlinos_cc> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 9100M G/integrated/SSE2
<carlinos_cc>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image,
<carlinos_cc>     GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object2, GL_NV_path_rendering,
<carlinos_cc>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info,
<carlinos_cc>     GL_OES_depth_texture, GL_OES_element_index_uint, GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap,
<mimecar> dentro de un rato podrás hablar
<mimecar> la próxima vez pega el texto en pastebin
<Braiam> carlinos_cc, mimecar te dijo pega el texto que salga en pastebin
<flypp> mimecar, estoy sesión live, tengo una 9800gtx. lsmod | grep nouveau me muestra que está en uso. Correcto, no?
<mimecar> de momento sí
<flypp> thanks. Hacía tiempo que no probaba nouveau y me está agradando. Va muy fluído
<carlinos_cc> :(
<Braiam> usa pastebin
<carlinos_cc> como es eso del pastebin
<mimecar> caravel, en el texto que te ha salido al entrar al canal lo tienes
<carlinos_cc> ok perdon perdon
<mimecar> dichoso autocompletado
<carlinos_cc> lo hice sin querer
<carlinos_cc> bueno entonces que
<carlinos_cc> tengo bien configurada la grafica?
<mimecar> no porque el bot te ha bloqueado el texto
<mimecar> usa pastebin para poner el texto
<carlinos_cc> voy
<caravel> hola mimecar :)
<nahuel_> HOLA GENTE ; alguien puede ayudarme con la instalacion de what sapp , tengo un tutorial pero se complico un poco, desde ya muchas gracias
<mimecar> nahuel_, para usar whatsapp necesitas cosas de android
<mimecar> aparte de un número por internet
<nahuel_> si entiendo
<nahuel_> dentro del tutorial hay un emulador android
<nahuel_> http://lavidaestux.wordpress.com/2012/01/22/instalar-whatsapp-en-un-pc-con-linux-ubuntu/
<caravel> whatsapp no usa xmpp?
<carlinos_cc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5633242/
<mimecar> caravel, una versión modificada
<carlinos_cc> asi'
<carlinos_cc> ?
<caravel> pues, lamentable
<carlinos_cc> :|
<caravel> We, as Pidgin developers have no desire to take on another protocol plugin.
<caravel> https://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/14850
<caravel> eso es muy normal
<mimecar> nahuel_, sabes que no puedes usar el mismo número al mismo tiempo en el pc y en el teléfono?
<caravel> verdad?
<nahuel_> entiendo, dice que hay que generar un numero telefonico para eso tambien hay un apartado
<caravel> es cero entonces
<mimecar> caravel, lsmod | grep -i nou
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> carlinos_cc, pon ese comando
<carlinos_cc> voy
<mimecar> si re responde algo estarás usando el driver libre
<carlinos_cc> no dice na
<mimecar> caravel, lsmod | grep -i nvi
<mimecar> no se puede copiar y pegar :P
<carlinos_cc> el comando lsmod...
<carlinos_cc> era para mi?
<caravel> mimecar: carlinos_cc != caravel por fa' :D
<mimecar> caravel, si hablas el autocompletado te pone primero
<mimecar> carlinos_cc, sí
<caravel> si era todo para ti carlinos_cc
<mimecar> son dos comandos que se ejecutan en la misma línea
<carlinos_cc> :S
 * caravel el autocompletado se puede repetir [tab][tab] :D
<carlinos_cc> pues na no hace ni mu
<carlinos_cc> pues na seguire dando vueltas por el google
<carlinos_cc> a ver si suena la flauta
<flypp> carlinos_cc, pero qué comando es el que no te ha dicho nada? el "lsmod | grep -i nvi" o "lsmod | grep -i nouveau"?
<carlinos_cc> lsmod | grep -i nvi ese me dice 10287221  57
<carlinos_cc> lsmod | grep -i nouveau
<carlinos_cc> ese nada de nada
<flypp> vale, en teoría usas el driver propietario. No conozco tu gráfica, pero mala no es como para que te vaya mal el sonido en youtube
<flypp> los problemas de sonido es que se entrecortan? te pasa sólo con juegos y youtube? las pelis van bien?
<carlinos_cc> pues veras voy a probar unos videos que tengo aqui
<carlinos_cc> de series y tal
<carlinos_cc> y te cuento
<carlinos_cc> los vídeos van bien
<mimecar> si estas con el driver propietario
<mimecar> lo único que te queda es que tu tarjeta no funcione bien con pulse audio
<carlinos_cc> podrían ir mejor pero bueno es aceptable..
<carlinos_cc> y puedo instalar alguna alternativa?
<mimecar> usar Alsa para el sonido
<carlinos_cc> pues me suena que tengo eso instalado
<carlinos_cc> como puedo saber que estoy usando?
<flypp> ps aux | grep pulseaudio
<flypp> mejor-> ps aux | grep pulseaudio | grep -v grep
<mimecar> pulse audio seguro
<carlinos_cc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5633318/
<carlinos_cc> eso me ha salido
<carlinos_cc> bueno marcho a cenar ... perdonad por la tabarra xD
<carlinos_cc> pero yo sigo con ubuntu xDç
<carlinos_cc> ya vendré por aqui gracias... xD
<Dantrix> holas,
<Dantrix> una pregunta, en ubuntu hay algun reproductor de videos optimizados para blue ray
<nahuel_> HOLA : alguien puede ayudarme a instalar what sapp , tengo un tutorial pero esta desactualizado, desde ya muchas gracias
<mimecar> nahuel_, busca un tutorial actualizado
<nahuel_> ya lo hice mime
<nahuel_> no digo que no exista, pero no pude econtrarlo
<nahuel_> me pase desde las 12 hasta las 4 de la mañana de anoche buscandolo
<mimecar> ya tienes la máquina virtual con android funcionando?
<nahuel_> no
<nahuel_> tengo un problema para descomprimir el archivo
<mimecar> ¿cómo?
<nahuel_> baje el ultimo que venia en la pagina de android
<nahuel_> pero se me complico desde ahi
<nahuel_> no se como descomprimirlo desde terminal
<mimecar> sólo tienes que descomprimirlo y crear la máquina virtual
<mimecar> ...
<nahuel_> ajajaja
<mimecar> usa el administrador de archivos, que está para algo
<nahuel_> las opciones que daban en el tuto era desde terminal por eso segui las indicaciones
<mimecar> pasa a -cafe
<nahuel_> ?
<mimecar> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> mime estas aca ?
<davico_> jaja
<davico_> estoy encartadooooo
<davico_> sdl sdl sdl
<davico_> porque no fncionan los eventos de sdl??
<davico_> alguien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nahuel_> alguien puede ayudarme con un tutorial para instalar what sapp , muchas gracias
<davico_> alguien con experiencia en sdl?
<nahuel_> lsd si
<davico_> jaja
<Washakie> nahuel_ cuando lo tengas nos cuentas que tal funciona
<Washakie> xD
<nahuel_> ningun problema
<Washakie> ahora mismo estoy mirando me entro curiosidad
<nahuel_> pero antes tengo que hacer andar el what sapp para poder encargarlo
<Washakie> yo para linux no lo he mirado lo estoy mirando para mac
<nahuel_> estoy hace dos dias sin poder hacer funcionar desde el tutorial
<nahuel_> se complica un poco
<Washakie> voy a mirar
<nahuel_> gracias
<nahuel_> http://www.makova.org/2012/06/como-instalar-whatsapp-en-ubuntu-1204.html
<nahuel_> ese es el tuto que estoy siguiendo
<Washakie> http://linuxsurmagazine.blogspot.com.es/2013/04/instalar-whatsapp-en-un-pc-con-linux.html
<Washakie> mira este nahuel_
<nahuel_> pase nomas
<nahuel_> si este es el primero que seguimos con mimecar pero quedamos  en el vamos
<nahuel_> si queres y podes lo seguimos paso a paso para instalarlo .
<Washakie> si pruebas de emular el cliente que tiene windows
<Washakie> con wine
<Washakie> whatsapp descktop client
<nahuel_> la vez que probe cargar wine me causo un aborto en la maquina
<Washakie> xd
<Washakie> yo estoy en mac ahora nahuel_
<nahuel_> ha
<nahuel_> ok
<Washakie> pero el de win dicen es super simple
<nahuel_> ok tendria que ver algun tuto para instalar wine
<Washakie> nahuel_
<Washakie> http://lavidaestux.wordpress.com/2012/01/22/instalar-whatsapp-en-un-pc-con-linux-ubuntu/
<nahuel_> este es el que estamos siguiendo ahora
<Washakie> es el mismo que los demas pero mirate los post de la gente quiza alguno te ayude
<nahuel_> ok
<davico_> ALGUIEN BIEN LOCO PARA SDL?
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> lo que necesito es seguir lo pasos en terminal pero ahi es donde me frena
<nahuel_> ya tengo bajado el tgz
#ubuntu-es 2013-05-05
<nahuel_> hola: alguien que pueda ayudarme con un tutorial para instalar what sapp
<Apellizcos> hola a todos openshot se cierra solo e buscado en todos los foros y e hecho de todo
<Apellizcos> Failed to import 'from openshot import main'
<Apellizcos> Error Message: cannot import name main
<mimecar> el módulo de python de openshot no está instalado
<Apellizcos> y como lo hago
<mimecar> el paquete es de los repositorios oficiales?
<Apellizcos> como lo instalo?
<mimecar> de donde has sacado esa versión de openshot?
<Apellizcos> no recuerdo
<Apellizcos> lo e desistalado e instalado muchas veces
<mimecar> pon la versión de los repositorios
<Apellizcos> como hago eso
<mimecar> abre el centro de software e instala el programa
<Apellizcos> ok voy
<Apellizcos> sige dando el mismo error. y antes de instalar borre .openshot, openshot-old y backup
<mimecar> estas usando los repositorios oficiales o PPA de terceros?
<Apellizcos> lo e instalado de centro de sofware no se
<mimecar> mira los orígenes de software que usas
<Apellizcos> ok
<Apellizcos> http://ppa.launchpad.net/sunab/kdenlive-release/ubuntu
<Apellizcos> eso tiene algo que ver
<mimecar> si ese repositorio es de openshot, puede ser
<Apellizcos> que hago lo quito
<mimecar> dejarás de tener openshot para instalar
<mimecar> si no está en los repositorios oficiales
<Apellizcos> entonces que hago
<Apellizcos> lo e desactivado y voy a intentar volver a instalar
<Apellizcos> esto es desesperante sigue igual
<mimecar> no dices que has quitado el repositorio?
<Apellizcos> si
<Apellizcos> le e quita do el chek
<mimecar> si el paquete es de ese ppa no deberías poder instalarlo
<Apellizcos> lo e instalado de ubuntu software center
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Apellizcos> la ultima 13.04
<mimecar> no tengo tan claro que openshot sea de los repositorios oficiales
<mimecar> si es un paquete oficial y tienes el sistema actualizado
<Apellizcos> dime que hago entonces
<mimecar> ese error le saldrá a más personas, búscalo en google
<Apellizcos> ya e mirado en google e mirado mas de 40 foros hablan de tml lo hice todo y esto sigue igual
<Apellizcos> siempre que utilizo el chat es como ultimaopccion
<Apellizcos> esto es un caos siempre que quiero hacer algo con linux o faltan librerias o errores de cosas raras el caso es que siempre para hacer algo sencillo  tardo horas
<Apellizcos> e probado mas de 7 editores de video y ni kdenlive es bueno
<mimecar> poco has buscado: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openshot/+bug/1074035
<mimecar> está reportado
<Apellizcos> si si el error esta pero la soluciones no me sirven
<mimecar> no está asignado a nadie, no se que soluciones has probado
<Apellizcos> Failed to import 'from openshot import main'
<Apellizcos> Error Message: cannot import name main
<Apellizcos> poniendo eso en google salen cientos de foros
<mimecar> ...
<Apellizcos> pero ninguno me sirve
<mimecar> ya te he puesto el reporte del bug
<mimecar> y el reporte dice que es un problema de permisos del usuario
<Apellizcos> pero con sudo y gksudo sigue igual
<mimecar> haz un reporte de bug en launchpad
<Apellizcos> como hago eso
<mimecar> entras en el enlace que he puesto
<mimecar> inicias sesión con una cuenta de launchpad y haces el reporte
<mimecar> eso o esperas a que lo arreglen
<Apellizcos> gracias
<kwerk> buenas
<MrTulias> o/
 * xoan buenas
<esmirlin> hola?
<arlc> Hola?
<nahuel_> EXELENTE WHATSAPP DESDE NAVEGADOR UNA MARAVILLA
<nahuel_> http://linuxvillarrica.blogspot.com.es/2013/04/whatsapp-en-el-navegador-manymo-lo-hace.html
<caravel> nahuel_: y para que sirve whatsapp?
 * caravel lo reconoce: casí es un troll -- perdoname XD
<arlc> caravel, es un tipo de mensajería instantánea.
<caravel> si, lo se arlc
<caravel> no veo ningun beneficio sobre jabber/xmpp, pero solo restricciones
<arlc> Así es.
<mimecar> nahuel_, sabes que tendrás que añadir a todos tus contactos cada vez que te conectes?
<mimecar> aparte de dar tus datos a un servicio de terceros
<arlc> mimecar: Sí, tienes que hacerlo cada vez que entres.
<arlc> Tu información no la guardan y si lo hacen, tú no sabes.
<arlc> Aunque es mera lógica de que sí.
<caravel> pues, son inteligentes no? usan technologia libre, la cierran, añaden mucho marketing y la venden USD 1/año...
<caravel> mucha gente piensan que han "inventado" el chat
<caravel> y siguen sin piensar...
<caravel> 100 milliones de usuarios = USD 100 milliones al año \o/
<arlc> así es
<mimecar> cuenta el ahorro que dinero que ha dado a todos
<mimecar> o el coste de mantenimiento de sus servidores
<mimecar> del aire no se come
<caravel> mimecar: si, claro. Pero porque pagar para usar una red tanta cerrada (protocolo, clientes, no API ni cnx simultanea etc.)?
<mimecar> 1 €, sí, con esa cantidad no llego a final de mes
<caravel> hay (muchas) alternativas
<mimecar> si quieres que sea gratuito usa gtalk
<mimecar> pero luego si algún terminal no lo puede usar ...
<caravel> si, uso gtalk (y otros) ya hace años y años
<caravel> y andan en cualquier OS. Todos a la vez. Bueno...
<casa> Buenos dias/tardes, quisiera saber si ya arreglaron el Bug con el splash plymouth del kubuntu 13.04 ? y el Bug al apagar ?, porfavor
<mimecar> sin dar más información de los bugs, como no busques en launchpad...
<casa> pues en informacion de bugs dice algo como, status: Fix Committed → Fix Released (1171099), eso significa que estan en proceso de arreglo verdad
<mimecar> fix released es que ya han liberado la actualización
<casa> a vale gracias, aprendiendo ingles....
<root> hey
<Guest88528> buenas
<mimecar> Guest72230, es mejor que no uses el usuario root en tu equipo
<cerpa86> Buenas tardes
<cerpa86> alguien podria decirme para cuando esta prevista la salida de ubuntu gnome?
<mimecar> cerpa86, consigues lo mismo instalando gnome-shell
<cerpa86> ya, pero e leido que la version de ubuntu gnome es algo mas basica
<cerpa86> soy novato en este mundo jejeje
<cerpa86> pero me gusta bastante
<cerpa86> es mas, ahora tengo instalado ubuntu 13.04 con gnome 3.8
<cerpa86> es mas por cuestion de rendimiento
<mimecar> si buscas en google, sale http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/
<mimecar> "ubuntu gnome 13.04"
<cerpa86> voy a pegarle un vistazo, gracias ;)
<cerpa86> una duda que me surge, veo que pone que la version de 64bits pone amd, pero yo tengo un i5
<cerpa86> tendria que ponerme el sistema de 32bits? o puedo ponerme el de 64?
<mimecar> ... es lo mismo
<mimecar> puedes usar amd64
<cerpa86> ah, ok, gracias mimecar :D
<cerpa86> pensaba que no habia salido todabia la version ubuntu gnome
<mimecar> buscar en google ayuda :P
<cerpa86> si buscar, busco mucho, pero habia leido un articulo en una pagina externa, y me dio a entender que aun no era oficial
<cerpa86> aun que claro, mi duda es la siguiente, notare mejoria instalando esta version o sera lo mismo
<mimecar> lo mismo con gnome-shell
<cerpa86> pues entonces me quedare como estoy...
<mimecar> ...
<cerpa86> jajaja
<cerpa86> ya te digo que soy novato en esto e intento adaptarme y conocer un poco todo el tema linux...
<mimecar> aclarate primero con lo que quieres hacer
<cerpa86> pensaba que en rendimiento seria mejor la version ubuntu gnome
<cerpa86> pero si me dices que es lo mismo...
<cerpa86> ten piedad con un inutil del linux :P
<erAbuelo> hi
<nahuel_> gente linda alguien me puede ayudar a instalar correctamente el driver de una impresora brother, muchas gracias.
<mimecar> nahuel_, pon la información que has encontrado
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> ha por cierto
<nahuel_> mime pude instalar what sapp
<nahuel_> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#HL-2130
<mimecar> usando un navegador web no me parece muy seguro
<nahuel_> no se si es seguro pero pude hablar con todo el mundo sin dramas
<mimecar> mientras no te importa dar tus datos a un tercero y tener que añadir las cuentas a mano...
<nahuel_> si es verdad
<nahuel_> estoy deacuerdo
<nahuel_> pero me simplifico un poco el tema
<nahuel_> ahora se me complico con la impresora
<nahuel_> esto por la actualizacion
<m4v> nahuel_: necesitas tener el driver de linux, y usarlo en el dialogo de instalación de impresoras
<nahuel_> baje todos los drivers de mi modelo pero no se ingresarlos al dialogo de instalacion
<nahuel_> tengo todos los paquetes
<m4v> no se como es el díalogo en Ubuntu (ando con KDE acá) pero no debe ser muy complicado
<nahuel_> para nada
<nahuel_> pero no se como cargar los paquetes
<nahuel_> no detecta el driver no desde el gestor de paquetes deb
<nahuel_> pude cargar uno y no funciono
<m4v> que driver es? es un archivo ppd normalmente
<nahuel_> me imprimia en blanco
<nahuel_> ya te digo
<nahuel_> rpm y deb
<m4v> bueno, esos son paquetes
<nahuel_> asi es
<mimecar> RPM no te sirve
<mimecar> sólo te queda el .deb
<nahuel_> ok
<m4v> instala el deb y después trata de instalar la impresora, seguramente va a estar en la lista de impresoras disponibles
<nahuel_> me salta el siguiente error, me parece que no es tan largo para ponerlo en paste bin
<nahuel_> The installation of a package which violates the quality standards isn't allowed. This could cause serious problems on your computer. Please contact the person or organisation who provided this package file and include the details beneath.
<m4v> eh... debe estar mal empaquetado
<mimecar> ¿qué paquete te has descargado?
<nahuel_> cupswrapperHL2130-2.0.4-2.i386.deb
<m4v> nahuel_: igual deberías poder instalarlo desde la terminal
<mimecar> en google, HL-2130 ubuntu
<mimecar> primer resltado => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1891628
<nahuel_> y tambien : hl2130lpr-2.1.0-1.i386.deb
<m4v> abrí una consola y ejecuta «sudo dpkg -i ruta_del_paquete»
<nahuel_> mime : tengo 32 bits no importa ?
<mimecar> el driver sólo es de 32 bits
<nahuel_> ok instalo ese en tonces
<m4v> nahuel_: no necesitas hacer el primer paso, el de instalar librerías de 32
<mimecar> entiende lo que pone en la página, no te dediques a poner las cosas sin saber lo que haces
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> ok
<erAbuelo> mimecar: esa frase es mia xD
<nahuel_> voy por el mandarin basico
<mimecar> erAbuelo, con lo que se usa por aquí, ya es de dominio público ;)
<nahuel_> este se me escapa
<erAbuelo> mimecar: encantado :)
<nahuel_> http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=2qTUfemR
<mimecar> nahuel_, por curiosidad, estas poniendo el archivo que has descargado
<mimecar> o copiando y pegando
<nahuel_> copy paste
<nahuel_> dame un seg que me fijo
<mimecar> no te he dicho que interpretes lo que estas haciendo
<mimecar> si copias y pegas te pueden decir que borres el equipo y tu lo haces
<nahuel_> copie y pegue el archivo y tampoco funko
<mimecar> tienes el archivo en esa carpeta?
<nahuel_> teoricamente ... me baje el que recomendaba la pagina
<m4v> nahuel_: pusiste bien la ruta del archivo?
<nahuel_> todo puede ser . cual es la forma correcta ?
<m4v> «sudo dpkg -i ruta_del_archivo_deb»
<m4v> el force-all capaz que no hace falta
<m4v> y no se, no estoy en tu pc
<nahuel_> por favor decime como obtengo la ruta del archivo
<m4v> es la ruta donde esta el archivo que bajaste
<nahuel_> ok, me pocisiono sobre la carpeta y ....
<mimecar> ¿en qué carpeta has dejado el archivo?
<m4v> sí, si ejecutas el comando en la misma ruta donde está debería andar con el nombre del archivo solo
<nahuel_> asi lo hice
<nahuel_> esta en download
<nahuel_> perdon temps
<nahuel_> ahi esta alojada la carpeta
<mimecar> tendrás que ir a esa carpeta desde la consola
<m4v> tenés que ir a esa carpeta «cd download» o como se llame
<nahuel_> eso lo cargue en la consola
<mimecar> ls
<mimecar> te tiene que salir el archivo que has descargado si te has puesto bien
<nahuel_> si lo mas probable es que no sepa cargar bien la ruta
<m4v> hace «find $HOME -name "hl2130lpr-2.1.0-1.i386.deb"»
<m4v> debería tirar la ruta completa del archivo, decime cual es
<nahuel_> disculpa m4v cargue lo que me dijiste y no sale nada
<m4v> hace «find $HOME -name "*.deb"» ?
<m4v> ahí capaz que tira un montón de resultados, fijate el del driver
<nahuel_> me canse de buscarlo
<nahuel_> no esta che
<rbndj8> hola buenas
<rbndj8> como puedo hacer un backup de todas mis aplicaciones
<erAbuelo> y para que quieres eso ?
<rbndj8> la pc se me esta apagando sola desde que tengo varias cosas abiertas
<alfonso_> buenas noches
<rbndj8> tambien estoy actualizando desde 11.10 y ya voy 13.04
<alfonso_> se pueden poner en red por wifi dos pc uno con ubuntu 12.04 y otro con windows xp?
<alfonso_> o tiene que ser con cable con cable ?
<erAbuelo> si
<mimecar> nahuel_, descargalo en tu carpeta de usuario
<alfonso_> erAbuelo: si, por wifi
<erAbuelo> alfonso_: digo que la respuesta es si
<erAbuelo> no tiene que ser por cable
<alfonso_> gracias erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> dnd
<liher> hola
<liher> necesito help con mi servidor
<liher> :D
<liher> alguien sabe del tema?
<nahuel_> ok
<liher> tengo una maquina virtual con debian 7
<mimecar> liher, pasa a -cafe
<liher> gracias mimecar
<nahuel_> user ?
<nahuel_> usr ?
<nahuel_> o : home/nahuel ?
<alfonso_> erAbuelo: si sabes de algun enlace donde expliquen ?
<erAbuelo> alfonso_: busca sobre samba
<alfonso_> ok
<alfonso_> vale por eso no encontraba nada
<nahuel_> alguien me puede ayudar a seguir estas inidcaciones :  desde ya que soy totalmente newbie
<nahuel_> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1a.html
<cerpa86> Buenas noches
<nahuel_> buenas .
<nahuel_> alguien me puede ayudar a seguir estas inidcaciones :  desde ya que soy totalmente newbie
<arlc> ¿Qué sucede, nahuel_?
<nahuel_> estoy tratando de seguir un tuto para instalar una impresora brother , pero realmente se me queman los papeles
<nahuel_> te paso la url
<nahuel_> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1a.html
<nahuel_> tengo los archivos bajados en downlods pero en el paso 4 me quedo no puedo seguir sobre todo porque no tengo experiencia en terminal
<nahuel_> se complica un poco no ?
<chilicuil> nahuel_: descomprime lo que hayas bajado
<chilicuil> nahuel_: cuando lo hagas, de acuerdo a las instrucciones de la pagina, veras varios archivos, unos que terminan en .deb y otros en .rpm
<chilicuil> nahuel_: lo que te dice la pagina es que instales los .deb, por que usas ubuntu.., una forma de hacerlo es usando $ dpkg, ilustrado aqui: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1a.html#dpkg1 , pero si se te complica, solo dale doble click al driver que termina .deb y el gestor de software deberia instalarlo por ti
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> pruebo
<xubuntu238> hola!
<nahuel_> hay un tema
<nahuel_> directamente si lo habro con el soft center me dice que los paquetes no son los correspondientes
<chilicuil> nahuel_: abres los que terminan en .deb?
<nahuel_> asi es
<nahuel_> no los rpm
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<chilicuil> nahuel_: mmm, si fueron los rpm, el error es logico puesto que esos paquetes no son instalables en Ubuntu, son para Redhat / Centos / Fedora, si te da ese error con los .deb, entonces necesito mas detalles
<nahuel_> no
<nahuel_> nunca ejecute rpm
<nahuel_> simpre deb
<nahuel_> decime y te doy todos los detalles que necesites
<nahuel_> pero me parece fundamental que no puedo seguir las instrucciones del tutorial
<nahuel_> Step 4. Install LPR driver and cupswrapper driver
<nahuel_>     4-1. Turn on the printer and connect the USB cable.
<nahuel_>     4-2. Open the terminal and go to the directory where the drivers are.
<nahuel_>     4-3. Install LPR driver.The install process may take some time. Please wait until it is complete.
<nahuel_> el paso 3 : Download LPR driver and cupswrapper driver.
<chilicuil> nahuel_: que problema tienes con esos pasos?, ingles?, el paso 4.2?
<nahuel_> si no tengo idea de como ingresar las rutas
<nahuel_> todavia no aprendi esa huevada
<nahuel_> entiendo lo que dice pero no puedo hacerlo
<nahuel_> o sea ir al directorio
<nahuel_> donde esta el driver
<chilicuil> nahuel_: ok, pues esa huevada puede sustituirse dandole click a los .deb, cualquiera de los 2 instala los paquetes
<nahuel_> para mi la carpeta esta en : temps
<nahuel_> asi es :
<chilicuil> nahuel_: dale doble click al .deb del driver, y luego me pasas captura de pantalla de lo que te salga
<nahuel_> puedo tomar la captura pero donde la cuelgo ?
<chilicuil> !img
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'img'.
<chilicuil> !pasteimg
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<nahuel_> o k
<nahuel_> http://imagebin.org/256614
<nahuel_> eso es lo que sucede cuando hago doble clik en el deb
<chilicuil> ok nahuel_, parece que no ha sido instalado, que te aparece si das click en el boton 'install'?
<chilicuil> se instala o te da algun error?
<nahuel_> ok te paso el prox paste
<nahuel_> me da el error dame un segundo que te paso el print
<nahuel_> http://imagebin.org/256615
<nahuel_> ai figura el error
<chilicuil> nahuel_: entiendo, ok, bueno, eso mas que un error parece una advertencia =), sin embargo dado que lo has descargado de la pagina oficial de tu impresora, ingoralo e dale click en 'Ignore and install', o dale click en 'Details' para saber mas de por que Ubuntu considera al paquete de mala calidad
<nahuel_> detalles : http://imagebin.org/256616
<nahuel_> estoy instalando
<brahem> Buenas noches compis!!
<brahem> Que tal? :D
<nahuel_> hola
<chilicuil> ahh, advertencias de lintian.., no deberia darte problemas, dale en instalar de cualquier forma.., lintian es un programa que revisa la calidad de los paquetes en Debian / Ubuntu, a veces es demasiado delicado, por ejemplo, para tu paquete se queja de que el nombre del paquete no sigue la convencion establecida, que es nombreprograma_version_plataforma_etc...
<nahuel_> cuando quiero detectar la impresora no figura nada : http://imagebin.org/256619
<chilicuil> nahuel_: has instalado el otro paquete?, por que si he leido las instrucciones correctamente, son 2 paquetes (.deb) los que deben instalarse
<nahuel_> dejame corroborar
<chilicuil> es LPR driver y cupswrapper driver
<nahuel_> si dame un seg
<chilicuil> de hecho, en la pagina, esta el comando para verificar que hayan sido instalados exitosamente: 'dpkg -l | grep Brother'
<nahuel_> si estan instalados ambos
<nahuel_> ok ahora mismo
<dabor> nahuel_, http://127.0.0.1:631
<nahuel_> http://imagebin.org/256622
<chilicuil> nahuel_: sip, esta instalado, entonces re asegurate de tener tu impresora encendida y conectada via usb, y luego da click en el boton 'add', deberia aparecer un dialogo con la impresora que tienes detectada, el programa que hace esto posible se llama cups, y como dpkg, existen varias formas de usarla, por ejemplo, puedes darle click en el boton 'add' o puedes navegar a http://127.0.0.1:631 que es la interfaz web, aunque en mi opinion es mas
<nahuel_> es ma ....
<nahuel_> deacuerdo hay tres opciones
<nahuel_> la impresora que esta detectada - enter uri - network printer
<chilicuil> puedes sacar captura nahuel_ ?
<nahuel_> si
<nahuel_> http://imagebin.org/256625
<nahuel_> y esta es la siguiente si doy foward . http://imagebin.org/256626
<nahuel_> la impresora esta prendida
<chilicuil> sip, estaba por comentarte que deberia irte dando las opciones correctas, vuelve a hacer click en 'Forward'
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> http://imagebin.org/256627
<chilicuil> esta bien, vuelve a seleccionar 'Forward'
<nahuel_> y por ultimo : http://imagebin.org/256628
<chilicuil> si, a menos que quieras cambiar la descripcion, lo que no afecta la configuracion haz click en Apply
<nahuel_> hice una pagina de prueba y emepzo a largar paginas en blanco
<nahuel_> ya revise previamente toners y demas
<nahuel_> no imprime nada
<nahuel_> voy a reiniciar para ver si simpacta
<nahuel_> y me vuelvo a conectar
<chilicuil> ok nahuel_, estaba leyendo el dialogo que tuviste antes de que entrara
<nahuel_> tremendo
<nahuel_> vuelvo en breve
<nahuel_> estoy de vuelta
<chilicuil> nahuel_: hubo algun arreglo?
<nahuel_> ninguno volvio a imprimir hojas sin parar en blanco
<chilicuil> nahuel_: ok, entonces es un problema de driver, que modelo exacto de impresora tienes?, estas seguro que las instrucciones de esa pagina corresponden con el modelo de tu impresora?
<nahuel_> asi es  HL-2130
<nahuel_> brother
<nahuel_> yo tambien estoy seguro que es un problema de driver
<nahuel_> sobre todo porque en la version anterior de ubuntu me la reconocio al toque
<nahuel_> no tuve que hacer nada
<chilicuil> nahuel_: ok, vamos a probar una cosa, remover los drivers de la pagina oficial, y probar con los que vienen en Ubuntu
<nahuel_> tambien lo hice
<nahuel_> pero si  queres probamos de nuevo
<nahuel_> como se puede desaintalar desde terminal ?
<chilicuil> nahuel_: y da el mismo problema?, hojas en blanco?
<nahuel_> asi es
<nahuel_> se puede desinstalar de terminal ?
<nahuel_> o sea para purgar todos los archivos
<chilicuil> nahuel_: si, con dpkg, pero si ya lo has hecho, no tiene caso que lo volvamos a hacer, voy a buscar por bugs en tu impresora, y si, puedes desinstalar los drivers con $ sudo apt-get purge cupswrapperhl2130 hl2130lpr, pero no me gustaria que lo hicieras todavia
<nahuel_> ok cuando vos me digas
<nahuel_> che por cierto desde ya te agradesco muchisimo la gamba
<chilicuil> sin problemas nahuel_
<chilicuil> nahuel_: ok, voy a intentar revisar un poco mas del lado de Ubuntu, he encontrado mensajes sobre que ese problema, podria deberse a un fallo de hardware, algo que se me ocurre seria que tomaras la impresora y la probaras con otro equipo (ubuntu 12.10 o windows) para descartar esa posibilidad
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> ahora lo hago
<chilicuil> nahuel_: en una terminal instala 'pastebinit': sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nahuel_> tengo una maq en win
<chilicuil> y despues ejecuta: ' sudo cat /var/log/cups/error_log | pastebinit '
<chilicuil> luego me pasas el link, para que estudie los mensajes de cups
<chilicuil> nahuel_: ando saliendo, llevare a la familia por un helado, cosas de domingo.., sin embargo, deja el pastebin y regresando lo reviso, lamento la molestia
<nahuel_> por favor agradesco muchisimo la ayuda
<nahuel_> nos vemos despue s
<nahuel_> hablamos despues
<nahuel_> mil gracias
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-28
<lopulus1> Hay alguien?
<jlzok> hola
<reparapc> cómo marcar los sectores erroneos para qe no sean usados?
<reparapc> "verificar" de gparted hace eso!?
<reparapc> vamos gente bella ayudenme !!!
<lobo_negro> hola
 * x-mint  nos dias!
<manel2020> buenas
<manel2020> Una curiosidad?? ¿hay algun programa que añada elementos dinamicos al escritorio?
<manel2020> - Un ejemplo visual para aquellos que lo recuerden el clipo del world ...
<manel2020> - Busco la manera de añadir un clip de video siempre en capa superior con transparencia... (fijo no se mueve sin querer).
 * xoan buenas
<manel2020> buenas
<LarClasOnLine> Buen dia
<guampa> buenas
<LarClasOnLine> Alto nick "guampa" jaja
<guampa> eh
<guampa> se hace lo que se puede :P
<LarClasOnLine> argentino verdad?
<guampa> sip
<LarClasOnLine> me di cuenta por el nick jaja :D
<guampa> jajaja, si no?
<guampa> y aproposito de argentina, "che", si es para chatear , este es el canal de consultas, el de chat es #ubuntu-es-cafe
<LarClasOnLine> que buena onda! :D, me voy entonces
<elien> HOla amigos, estoy tratando de adicionar una impresora compartida en red via samba, pero el boton de navegar me aparece deshabilitado...Alguien que me pueda orientar como corregir...
<GridCube> elien, intentá desde la interfaz web
<elien> hola GridCube
<elien> la verdad no entiendo como colocar la ruta por medio del CUps..
<GridCube> elien, la verdad es que a mi siempre me detectó de una, pero siempre uso servidores linux y clientes windows
<GridCube> asi que no se muy bien
<elien> entiendo...
<GridCube> !printer
<kubot> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<GridCube> elien, chequea el ultimo link, capas que te de una idea
<elien> dejame ver GridCube
 * x-mint  buenas tardes, tardes
<Lopulus> hola.... puedo instalar modem manager sin estar conectado a internet?
<Lopulus> hola... como hago para instalar network manager desde la imagen iso?
<TM26> Hola , quien me ayuda ... Como eleiminar archivos desde el.modo de recuperacion para que pueda arrancar mi pc
<lopulus> hola.... como hago para instalar network manager desde el live cd en xubuntu
<nmid00> Lopulus, como andas loco!
<lopulus> con problemas... como siempre
<nmid00> jajajajajaja
<nmid00> porque desde el live cd estas probando xubuntu
<lopulus> leiste loque puse arriba
<lopulus> vos como andas?
<nmid00> bien!
<chulis> Como elimino entorno gnome desde lubuntu?
<mimecar> para que quieres quitarlo?
<chulis> porque no lo voy a usar me quedo con lubuntu
<chulis> y supongo me ocupa memoria
<chulis> espacio en disco
<mimecar> cuánto espacio libre tienes en el disco duro?
<mimecar> memoria no ocupa
<chulis> agora mismo me quedan 5 gb libres
<TM26> Mejor cambialo por kde ...
<chulis> solamente
<TM26> Es unnpoco mas liviano
<chulis> en esta maquina mejor lubuntu es vieja
<mimecar> de cuanto es tu partición?
<chulis> de 15
<Artemis3> chulis, no puedes instalar otra vez solo lubuntu?
<ivedci89-desktop> Artemis3: no se justifica tal disparate
<Artemis3> "quitar gnome" es bastante fastidioso son muchos paquetes
<chulis> intalar otra vez? bufff con lo q me costo configrarlo a mi gusto
<mimecar> !purelubuntu
<kubot> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<chulis> desde el gestor de paquetes synaptic no se puede o es mas complicado?
<Artemis3> y adivida que, las instrucciones de psychocats solo funcionan en una instalacion de paquete...
<mimecar> sigue el enlace que te he puesto
<Artemis3> adivina
<chulis> ok leo
<mimecar> se quitará parte del sistema al quitar gnome
<Artemis3> ej: si has actualizado paquetes, dejan de servir porque cambian los nombres
<mimecar> al final instala lubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> si no lo haces te quedarás sin sistema
<mimecar> guarda una copia de tus datos y ten un live cd a mano
<mimecar> los datos en un disco externo
<chulis> osea que desisntalo y luego intalo lubuntu desktop pero
<Artemis3> para lo cual una reinstalacion te vendria mejor (ya que estas respaldando...)
<chulis> perderia los datos y configuraciones?
<Artemis3> o solo instala lubuntu-desktop y empieza a eliminar paquetes, es largo, muy tedioso, muy engorroso
<mimecar> Artemis3, reinstalar el sistema no sirve de nada
<chulis> osea que mejor reinstalar lubuntu
<chulis> ah
<Artemis3> intentalo y veras
<Artemis3> la lista de psychocats ayuda, un poco
<mimecar> chulis, ¿qué versión de lubuntu has puesto?
<chulis> de todas formas a groso modo cuanto me estara ocupando el entorno gnome?
<chulis> la ultima
<mimecar> si sacas 1 GB ya será mucho
<chulis> ah bueno
<chulis> pues no me complico
<Artemis3> bueno dejalo
<mimecar> cuánto espacio esperabas sacar?
<chulis> por un gb no me rece liarme
<chulis> creia que mas
<chulis> y por dejar esto mas limpio
<Artemis3> no es tanto el espacio sino la memoria y la redundancia de programas
<chulis> tambien tengo kde
<mimecar> la memoria no se usa Artemis3
<mimecar> chulis, ayuda que des esos "detalles sin importancia"
<chulis> osea tengo varios entornos porque los estube probando
<mimecar> tienes un equipo antiguo con tres entornos completos instalados?
<mimecar> las pruebas se hacen en un live cd
<Artemis3> si, solo cargaras cosas de kde, de gnome y gtk y qt, claro que no se usa hasta que abres algo :P
<chulis> completo solo gnome
<Artemis3> tambien puedes guardar /home en otro lado
<chulis> a parte de lubuntu que es el que intale
<chulis> solo con guardar home se me salvan todas las configuraciones ?
<mimecar> si sincronizas los datos con un disco externo, sí
<chulis> instale gnome porque vi en un cd live kali linux y me encanto pense que gnome seria igual
<Artemis3> o pones otro disco para /
<chulis> osea que por lo que me decir no merece la pena liarme...
<Artemis3> sera educativo
<chulis> si educativo si
<chulis> pero mucho tiempo ya Xd
<Artemis3> compra un ssd instala ahi luego modifica fstab para que /home sea el disco viejo
<chulis> te refieres crear otra particion para home?
<Artemis3> ni siquiera ^^
<Artemis3> pero hay gente que hace eso
<mimecar> tienes que tener /home en otra partición
<mimecar> y aparte una copia sincronizada en un disco externo
<mimecar> si tus datos son importantes
<chulis> eso se debe tener por seguridad te refieres?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> el disco duro de tu ordenador puede fallar en cualquier momento
<chulis> para empezar cuando instale lubuntu no sabia lo de la particion para home a parte
<chulis> todabia estoy a tiempo de hacerlo?
<chulis> está todo junto en la misma particion
<mimecar> déjalo de momento y sincroniza los datos con un disco externo
<chulis> sincronizar te refieres a copiar home y ya está?
<Artemis3> solo si tienes algo irrecuperable, digamos tu tesis de grado o algo asi
<mimecar> copiar una vez por semana los datos al disco externo
<chulis> ok
<Artemis3> no te preocupes, perdiendo datos tambien se aprende
<Artemis3> para que no se te olvide luego
<mimecar> ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer, si pierdes datos es cosa tuya
<ivedci89-desktop> mimecar: yo ni loco me pongo a hacer eso de copiar todo... guardo en alguna nube lo más importante... y con el resdto me arriesgo ja
<mimecar> no puedes ejecutar un programa que tarda un par de minutos en el peor de los casos?
<mimecar> la nube no la controlas, se pueden perder los datos y quedarte sin ellos
<mimecar> si no haces un backup, tus datos no son importantes
<ivedci89-desktop> es relativo.. o sea no hago backup... en la practica religiosa, pero guardo lo importante en otras unidades de discos
<ivedci89-desktop> /dev/sda5        437G   404G   11G  98% /home
<ivedci89-desktop> /dev/sdc1        294G   279G   27M 100% /home/ivedci/DATOS/304g
<ivedci89-desktop> /dev/sdd1        293G   251G   27G  91% /home/ivedci/DATOS/320g
<ivedci89-desktop> /dev/sdb1        459G   147G  289G  34% /home/ivedci/DATOS/500g
<mimecar> castigado 1 minuto
<ivedci89-desktop> /dev/sda5        437G   404G   11G  98% /home ____ /dev/sdc1        294G   279G   27M 100% /home/ivedci/DATOS/304g _____ /dev/sdd1        293G   251G   27G  91% /home/ivedci/DATOS/320g ____  /dev/sdb1        459G   147G  289G  34% /home/ivedci/DATOS/500g
<ivedci89-desktop> me hiciste reir con lo de castigado
<mimecar> si activas la protección del canal ... :D
<ivedci89-desktop> sisi olvide que hasta tres lineas te permite
<ivedci89-desktop> meti 4 y soy mega troll ja
<mimecar> has metido 4 en dos segundos
<ivedci89-desktop> la expresion "modo (+q *!*@190.191.137.76) por uBOTu-fr" la ven ustedes tambien ? o solo yo la ví!?
<mimecar> te ha silenciado por ip
<mimecar> uBOTu-fr pone silencio a *!*@190.191.137.76
<ivedci89-desktop> complicado si habian otros usuarios en la red usando el mismo canal
<mimecar> si hubiera otros usuarios con la misma IP también estarían silenciados
<ivedci89-desktop> (a eso me refería) ..así que no conviene nunca quitar gnome
<mimecar> si quitas gnome, hay que hacerlo bien
<mimecar> naturalmente medio sistema se te irá detrás
<ivedci89-desktop> y recuerdo haber hecho cosas similares y da problemillas, no graves pero si incomodos
<mimecar> y luego reinstalarás algunos paquetes de gnome
<ivedci89-desktop> ya estan dando soporte  14.04 aqui!!  ¿?
<ivedci89-desktop> !14.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Artemis3> si
<ivedci89-desktop> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ivedci89-desktop> en el equipo con salida lshw  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7355423/  XMIR funcionaba de una manera que yo llamaría estable, pero de vez en cuando en especial al tener que graficar o reproducir movimiento de lineas o ventanas o compiz, daba unas rayas como si se tratara de un antiguo televisor ...
<Artemis3> Radeon HD 4290
<ivedci89-desktop> lo aguante cerca de 20 horas a ver si salia error en algo pero nunca se colgó... así que lo termine quitando.
<ivedci89-desktop> Artemis3: será que el problemilla viene de la radeon, de los desarrolladores de xmir o solo hay que retocar algun archivo de configuracion?
<Artemis3> pon una nvidia a ver
<ivedci89-desktop> sobre nvidia ni hablar... intente arrancar ubuntu 14 usblive en una maquina con nvidia y se cuelga al mostrar el escritoiro
<Artemis3> mientras que no sea la 750
<ivedci89-desktop> quedan unas hermosas lineas en diagonal de colores arcoiristicos...
<Artemis3> estaria mala?
<ivedci89-desktop> la misma placa que en 12.04 funciona de maravillas increible el avance tecnologico de ubuntu jajaja
<Artemis3> o fue que no instalaste el driver
<ivedci89-desktop> SIEMPRE evito instalar software privativo... y en 12 no lo hice tampoco y todo funciona actualmente!
<Artemis3> ahi esta
<Artemis3> con nvidia debes instalarlo
<ivedci89-desktop> el q esta
<ivedci89-desktop> claro ok
<Artemis3> el de ubuntu claro
<Artemis3> pero se debe activar desde jockey o como se llame
<ivedci89-desktop> pero si no me dejaba 14.04 directamente se cuelga con el livecd
<Artemis3> dirctamente puede estar usando el nouveau
<Artemis3> se supone que activas el privativo y reinicias, cosa que no sirve en un live
<ivedci89-desktop> desde el grub trucho ese que presenta todo live de ubuntu se puede seleccionar algo diferente para correr en la grafica?
<Artemis3> seguramente
<ivedci89-desktop> cuando tengo media hora al pedo y muuuuchas ganas lo intentaré..
<Artemis3> pero si puedes instalar instala no mas
<ivedci89-desktop> nono... ni me deja instalar se cuelga todo de una en ese equipo
<ivedci89-desktop> lo deje con el 12...
<Artemis3> pues alguna opcion para modo vesa, o usa el minimal
<ivedci89-desktop> si, lo probaré
<Artemis3> o deja el 12 hasta que salga .1
<ivedci89-desktop> ahh eso cuando sale .1
<Artemis3> como julio
<ivedci89-desktop> si es que hay fecha
<ivedci89-desktop> ah ok
<Artemis3> si esta por ahi tienen el cronograma
<ivedci89-desktop> a todo esto, aunque he leido varios "informes" aun no comprendo porque la dinamica de cada 6 meses nuevo ubuntu??? pienso que, sin grandes fundamentos, estaría bien cada 1 año...
<Artemis3> es cada 2 años si lo ves bien, lo que no es LTS consideralo de pruebas.
<ivedci89-desktop> http://www.fayerwayer.com/2013/01/canonical-esta-analizando-lanzar-ubuntu-cada-dos-anos/ che pero no estoy tan loco mirá jojo
<salvador_> Hola, alguien me puede recomendar un programa para probabilidad y estadistica
<ivedci89-desktop> wxmaxima salvador_
<ivedci89-desktop> recuerdo que en matematicas nos servía para TODO.. supongo que en PyE tiene que tener funciones cheveres!
<salvador_> Ok. Muchas gracias lo voy a probar
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-29
<punkmexic> hola tengo el nuevo ubuntu en mi laptop y no puedo oir via HDMI ayuda porfavor
<erikzon> hola punkmexic
<punkmexic> puedes ayudarme con lo del audio hdmi?
<erikzon> si tratare de ayudarte, decime ya editaste las preferencias de audio en los ajustes para seleccionar esa salida de audio?
<punkmexic> si
<punkmexic> hdmi display poort y speakers
<punkmexic> speakers es el sonido de mi laptop y hdmi display port lo de la bocina
<punkmexic> pero no pasa nada
<erikzon> hooooo que extraño... a ver dejame pensar un poco
<erikzon> si sabes que es un terminal no? es para que pongas un comando que te dire
<punkmexic> Codec: ATI R6xx HDMI
<punkmexic> si
<punkmexic> tu dime
<punkmexic> ya tengo terminal
<erikzon> esta bien, con el cable HDMI conectado y ya configurado pon alguna cancion a sonar y teclea lo siguiente sin comillas  "alsamixer" y con las flechas muevete y mira si tienen el volumen bajo
<punkmexic> pondre un video
<punkmexic> ya que ahorita no tengo mp3s
<erikzon> esta bien, el caso es que algo envie audio
<punkmexic> me aparece
<punkmexic> audio generic
<punkmexic> CARD. HD-AUDIO GENERIC
<punkmexic> CHIP ATI R6XX HDMI
<punkmexic> ITEM S/PDIF
<punkmexic> Y ESTA EN 00
<punkmexic> NOSE como mover el cero
<erikzon> con la flecha hacia arriba
<punkmexic> no sirve aser eso
<punkmexic> le pique en capture y dice que no tiene controles
<erikzon> a ver presiona F6 estando en el alsamixer
<erikzon> y selecciona la salida HDMI
<punkmexic> no aparece nada mas que el s/pdif en 00
<erikzon> enviame un screenshot si puedes
<punkmexic> ok
<punkmexic> donde la subo
<punkmexic> donde sugieres
<erikzon> http://es.tinypic.com/ intenta aqui
<punkmexic> http://imgur.com/OwaRxYs
<erikzon> okay
<erikzon> ya veo
<erikzon> supongo que ya instalaste los controladores privativos
<punkmexic> dame el comando
<punkmexic> creo que no
<punkmexic> no habia querido porque son como 200 megas
<punkmexic> he instalado codec mp3 o codec pa ver un video
<punkmexic> los basicos libstreams gpstream
<punkmexic> mas no todo
<punkmexic> ayer instale ubuntu y si pude
<punkmexic> sin mucho problema
<erikzon> aaaa okay
<punkmexic> un dia despues ya no
<erikzon> en mi caso si no instalo el sofware privativo no funciona correctamente mi HDMI
<erikzon> okay... entra a las opciones de ubuntu por aahi dice "drivers privativos"
<erikzon> y espera un rato a que reconosca cual podes instalar
<punkmexic> instale
<punkmexic> los de amd
<punkmexic> y siento que aun sigue igual
<punkmexic> anda searching for drivers
<punkmexic> aver ke dice
<erikzon> esta bien
<erikzon> intenta eso
<erikzon> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio <-- coloca esto y dime si te dice si ya lo tienes instalado
<erikzon> este comando que te dare guardalo e instalalo despues cuando tengas mas tiempo, es para tener los codecs necesarios y otras cosas "Sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<punkmexic> checa
<punkmexic> otra foto
<punkmexic> http://imgur.com/yxJyDVi,hXNmdw9
<erikzon> okay ya lo revise y al parecer si esta instalado
<erikzon> ya reiniciaste despues de instalado eso?
<punkmexic> ya vine
<punkmexic> estoy instalando los restricted
<erikzon> esta bien, aun no funciona?
<p1ro> hola, alguien sabe como puedo tener mas de una ruta(routes) tengo wlan0 (internet) y eth0 (lan) tengo puesto el lan que para que solo funcione como lan, hay alguna forma de que pueda acceder a sub lans sin perder el internet?
<punkmexic> ta terminando de instalarse
<punkmexic> siento que no funcoinara
<punkmexic> ahorita te aviso erikzon
<erikzon> punkmexic , yo tambien lo dudo. en serio lo siento pero es extraño que en alsamixer no salga ese dispositivo, como si no estuviera instalado
<erikzon> p1ro hola, yo en lo personal no se de redes, espera un poco tal vez alguien viene a ayudar
<punkmexic> erikzon,
<punkmexic> ya lo resolvi
<punkmexic> me aserke ala bocina le pike mucho al boton del volumen
<erikzon> punkmexic como lo lograste?
<punkmexic> le subi a todo
<punkmexic> y ya sono jajja
<erikzon> jajajajajaja
<punkmexic> segun yo ya habia echo eso
<punkmexic> lo volvi hacer y ya
<erikzon> bueno, en fin ese rollo del alsamixer era para saber si le tenias volumen suficiente
<erikzon> crei que fisicamente ya lo tenias jajaja pero en fin.
<punkmexic> gracias
<erikzon> de nada!
<punkmexic> dond eeres erikzon
<erikzon> de donde soy? mi pais? soy de Guatemala
<punkmexic> ok
<erikzon> jejeje tu eres mexicano supongo
<nicknamer> hola
<nicknamer> alguien que entienda mucho sofre software libre? es que tengo algunas dudas
<nicknamer> sobre*
<nicknamer> bueno por si alguien lea, voy a explicar mi punto de vista... es por el tema de la distribución de los programas
<nicknamer> supongamos que hoy lanzo mi programa para venderlo. Si permito que cualquier lo comparta con quien quiera, no me convendría que al día siguiente cualquiera pueda descargarlo gratis en el primer resultado de los buscadores, me arriesgaría a no vender casi nada e irme a la quiebra
<nicknamer> por eso pienso que no permitir la libre distribución de un programa no está mal, creo que eso es necesario o si no el mercado se arruinaría, es mi opinión
<nicknamer> sí estoy de acuerdo con los otros puntos del software libre, que si uno adquiere un programa le pertenece y puede ver cómo funciona, editarlo a su gusto, y hacer lo que quiera... sólo ese detalle de la distribución me parece un poco complicado
<ColmeneroM> peazo mitin oigan
<ColmeneroM> xD
<toshi> saia
 * xoan buenas
<Magneto58> guenos diaz!!!
<fzeta> Con lo bonito que es el castellano y cómo lo estropean de feo.
<Magneto58> kien diijo ezo?
<Magneto58> fzeta: no ma...
<gogi_> Buenos dias a todos.
<chulis> Hola tengo un disco con xp y lubunti pero como el xp apenas lo uso queria robarle espacio y asignarselo a la particion de lubuntu ¿esto se puede hacer sin perder datos?
<sanzante> chulis: sí, pero con riesgo
<sanzante> lo que tienes que hacer es cambiar el tamaño de la partición de Windows para hacerla más pequeña; después, cambias el tamaño de una partición de Linux (que deberá ser contigua) tomando el espacio que has dejado libre o creas otra partición en ese espacio libre y lo montas en tu sistema Linux
<sanzante> el problema es que si te falla el proceso de cambio de tamaño es probable que pierdas TODOS los datos de la partición a la que le estás cambiando el tamaño
<sanzante> no tiene por qué falla, pero si falla es un marrón
<amundsen> buenas
<amundsen> acabo de instalar xubuntu en el portatil, y sabiendo que es una version LTS me ha llamado la atencion que el repositorio de backports estuviese activado por defecto
<amundsen> que tipo de paquetes se instalan desde ahi?
<codestation> tengo unas preguntas sobre ppa (no se será el canal correcto): He subido un paquete pero he cometido un error y subido el tarball orig equivocado. dput no me deja subir el paquete con el orig correcto y dado que borré la entrada del ppa tampoco puedo descargar el orig original. ¿que deberia hacer?
<debsan_> codestation, por qué dput no te deja subir el paquete con el orig correcto ?
<codestation> me llega un mail en el que dice que lo ha rechazado porque tiene diferente contenido que el primer tarball que subí
<debsan_> no borraste la entrada del ppa ?
<codestation> he borrado el paquete del ppa ayer pero acabo de intentar volver a subirlo y me llega el mismo email de rechazo.
<codestation> Tambien tengo otra pregunta: que comando usa exactamente el servidor que genera los paquetes cuando subo las fuentes al ppa? en el log no me queda claro si es dpkg-source, dpkg-buildpackage u otro
<debsan_> The easiest alternative to replace a broken source is always to upload a package with a higher version number and let the system automatically supersede and remove the older version. You should not attempt to use deletion requests to re-upload the same source version with different contents, as this is still prevented even after the content has been deleted.
<codestation> en mi pc uso debuild y me genera correctamente mipaquete y mipaquete-dev
<codestation> Pero en el mail me dice que ha fallado con "dh_install: vitamtp-dev missing files (usr/include/*), aborting"
<debsan_> codestation, uh bueno, estaba en inglés, perdón. https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Deleting
<debsan_> codestation, debuild igualmente usa dpkg-buildpackage
<codestation> pero no se porque crea los paquetes en mi caso pero falla en el servidor
<debsan_> codestation, lo que pasa es que debuild también tiene otras opciones como por ejecutar lintian
<codestation> umm, dice que se borran los archivos luego de 7 dias, esperaré entonces, sino me tocará subir una revisión de las fuentes
<debsan_> codestation, bueno, tal vez tenga que utilizar pbuilder o chroot
<debsan_> codestation, conoces esas herramientas ?
<codestation> no realmente, uso otra distro y tengo varios chroots de varias versiones de ubuntu para crear los debs
<codestation> aprendí como crear debs hace poco
<codestation> y entre muchas cosas que probé lo que ha funcionado es debuild, tambien he visto que usando pbuilder pero ni idea si es lo recomendado
<codestation> leeré sobre pbuilder, gracias
<debsan_> codestation, ok, pbuilder hace justamente eso. virtualiza un entorno de la distro que necesites, con lo basico y trata de instalar tu paquete. Si tu paquete se compila e instala corectamente entonces funciona. Yo creo que es lo recomenado.
<debsan_> recomendado*
<newbie|3> holaaaaaaaaa
<newbie|3> kien me ayuda conecto un modem 3.5G huawei
<newbie|3> y se desconecta a cada rato
<newbie|3> pero con windows funciona bien
<newbie|3> pero en mi ubuntu no
<newbie|3> alguien me podria ayudar
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estas usando?
<newbie|3> la ultima
<newbie|3> mimecar: hola
<mimecar> la última es...?
<newbie|3> si creo
<newbie|3> 14 y algo
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<newbie|3> si
<mimecar> ¿qué modelo de modem es?
<newbie|3> dice que esta actualizado
<newbie|3> huawei
<mimecar> eso es la marca
<newbie|3> tengo 2
<newbie|3> uno es el módem USB Huawei E353
<newbie|3> ese es el otro
<newbie|3> Mini Modem 3G Huawei E173
<mimecar> has probado para el primero lo que pone? http://ilmoita.net/mot/?p=177
<mimecar> ese modem parece que funciona a partir de la 12.10
<AndroUser> Hola.
<AndroUser> Estoy usando un Cliente IRC para Android.
<Xago> tengo problemas con mi google chrome ....creo que tengo spammer or adawares
<Xago> cómo los elimino en ubuntu?
<debsan_> Xago, en ubuntu ? haz instalado algo fuera de los repositorios oficiales ? Desactiva los plugins o extensiones de chrome
<Xago> no he instalado ningún ppa :(
<juan__> Hola
<Xago> parten con google search.iminent.com -  fbDownloader - Nation Search - Mysearchresult
<Xago> :(
<juan__> Alguien puede decirme como agregar la fuente Century Gotic a Ubuntu 10.04 para trabajar con LibreOffice??
<juan__> Es que he seguido las explicaciones que he encontrado por Google y la cosa no funciona
<juan__> Esa fuente no la trae LibreOffice
<juan__> Y la necesito por motivos profesionales
<juan__> Pues ya veo. Lo intentaré en otro momento. Muchas gracias por vuestra atención y un saludo
<juan__> Bye
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-30
<p1ro> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar, tengo wlan0(internet) y eth0(lan) quiero poder acceder al internet por wlan0 y que eth0 funcione solo para red, pero que eth0 tambien pueda acceder subredes.
<nmid00> hola, p1ro
<p1ro> hola nmid00
<p1ro> hola, amigos cuando trato de hacer sudo service networking stop me dice erro
<Guest24172> hola
<Guest24172> alguien maneja emacs?
<Guest24172> para programar?
<chulis> como se fuerza el cierre de un programa bloqueado?
<chulis> bueno ya lo averigue, xkill buenisimo
<x-mint> mejor killall, por ejemplo killall firefox
<chulis> para desenchufar un pen usb se debe parar o da igual?
<x-mint> si
<x-mint> te puedes cargar el dispositivo
<x-mint> por ejemplo umount/dev/sdc1
<x-mint> umount /dev/sdc1
<Xavier89> hola
<chulis> bueno yo lo hice con el derecho y detener
<x-mint> tambien
<Xavier89> x-mint hola, te puedo hacer una pregunta?
<x-mint> si dime
<Xavier89> yo inicio un programa con el comando ./programa , es un ejemplo
<Xavier89> hice un script en bash para iniciarlo cuando inicie ubuntu
<Xavier89> pero nose como tiene que llamarse el directorio
<x-mint> tienes que meterlo en aplicaciones al inicio
<Xavier89> claro eso hice
<Xavier89> es un eggdrop que tengo que iniciar
<x-mint> le diste permisos
<x-mint> de ejecucion
<Xavier89> si
<Xavier89> pero no es ese el problema
<x-mint> tienes que poner la ruta
<Xavier89> la ruta seria /home/eggdrop/eggdrop ?
<Xavier89> osea esta instalado ahi pero
<Xavier89> nose si seria el comando correcto
<x-mint> en teoria si
<Xavier89> porque intente iniciarlo desde otro directorio asi
<Xavier89> y no puedo
<x-mint> es donde este el script
<x-mint> desde alli siempre
<Xavier89> en el init.d
<Xavier89> claro, pero no inicia, y los demas comandos si
<x-mint> intenta meterlo en aplicaciones de inicio
<x-mint> eso no suele fallar
<Xavier89> osea, como que me exige estar en ese directorio si o si
<Xavier89> para iniciarlo
<x-mint> si
<Xavier89> y como seria eso?
<x-mint> yo uso mint, pero en ubuntu  igual se llama de otra forma
<x-mint> pero basicamente es lo mismo
<Xavier89> es en ubuntu server, sin x
<x-mint> entonces en cd /etc/init.d
<Xavier89> claro eso hago
<x-mint> pues entonces no se lo que falla
<x-mint> le diste permisos de ejecucion
<Xavier89> sisi
<Xavier89> sera que le tengo que agregar el simbolito?
<Xavier89> no me sale como se hacia..
<Xavier89> ~
<Xavier89> ?
<x-mint> leete esto a ver si te sirve -> http://www.alvarolara.com/2013/03/20/ejecutar-un-script-al-iniciar-sesion-en-ubuntu/
<Xavier89> sip gracias, de ese tuto lo saque
<Xavier89> con los demas programas no tengo problema
<Xavier89> va, los demas son servicios.
<x-mint> pues no se lo que puede estar fallando
<abailarri> Hola. He instalado apache en mi ubuntu y al reiniciarlo me pone Restarting web server apache2 FAIL
<abailarri> alguna sugerencia de que puedo mirar?
<amundsen> hola
<amundsen> acaba de actualizarseme firefox a la ultima version. yo pensaba que 14.04 era LTS. pero como es que a los pocos dias de su lanzamiento ya tengo una version nueva de firefox?
<amundsen> viene de bacports?
<toxrn> no
<toxrn> Firefox por ser un paquete de altacriticidad, es actualizado a la última versión incluso en LTS
<amundsen> aham
<amundsen> bien, entonces LTS seria el equivalente a la version estable de debian?
<toxrn> LTS es equivalente a la version LTS de ubuntu
<amundsen> bien, ya se que ubuntu no es debian ...
<amundsen> pero
<amundsen> lo que quiero decir
<amundsen> es
<amundsen> que si es LTS No se actualizaran versiones cada dos por 3 no ?
<toxrn> Depende del paquete y depende de qué hace la actualización
<toxrn> por ejemplo,yo tengo 1204 LTS y cada rato se me actualizan paquetes
<amundsen> aha, pero la version gnome no sera la ultima supongo ....
<toxrn> yo uso gnome3, sin embargo no se me actualiza a la última versión de gnome3 (3.12)
<toxrn> tengo la3.04 creo
<amundsen> ok
<toxrn> LTS es LongTermSupport
<amundsen> y supongo que libreoffice tampoco sera la 4.2
<toxrn> actualizaciones de seguridad serán proveídas por 5 años
<toxrn> pero no tendrás lo último de lo último
<toxrn> supongo que no
<amundsen> bien
<amundsen> y otra duda
<amundsen> veo que el repositorio de backports esta activado por defecto
<amundsen> esto quiere decir que cada vez que haga un aptitutde upgrade se va a ir a la version de backports ?
<Artemis3> amundsen, si en ubuntu es asi, pero no hay mucho en backports. Para tener ciertos paquetes al dia los PPA son mas populares.
<Artemis3> amundsen, la politica de Mozilla es que las actualizaciones de seguridad de Firefox vienen con las versiones nuevas y Canonical sigue esto, lo contrario se considera una modificación por fuera y estas no pueden llamarse Firefox.
<amundsen> aham
<amundsen> Artemis3, pues muchas gracias por la info
<amundsen> ;)
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<waflessnet> o/
<abailarri> Saludos. Acabo de crear un virtualhost en mi apache2 de ubuntu, pero al ejecutar a2ensite name, me dice que el sitio no existe. Como es posible????
<abailarri> Solucionado. Tenia que añadir .conf al site
<toneleti> que tal funciona la 14.04?
<ivedci89-desktop> de lujos!
<toneleti> Ok gracias, pues tendre que actualizar jajajajaja
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<carlos> hola
<Guest17796> tengo una pregunta
<Guest17796> tengo instalado el ubuntu gnome shell 14.04
<Guest17796> pero no veo como activar los iconos en el escritorio
<Guest17796> me refiero a crear enlaces en el
<Guest17796> alguien me puede ayudar un poco?
<krytarik> Guest17796: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81339/not-able-to-see-icons-on-my-desktop
<Guest17796> gracias por el aporte pero ya vi esa pagina y no me lo soluciona porque no esta la opcion ( have file manager handle the desktop )
<linux_> que tal buenas tardes tengo un telefono LG optimus P708G como hago para que me reconozca ubuntu como medio de almacenamiento
<linux_> tengo ubuntu 14
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-01
<roger_35> Hola
<joseluis64> hola, tengo un problema con lm-sensors, no me muestra la temperatura correcta, 20 o 30 grados de más...
<roger_35> como puedo agregar el dato de la temperatura ambiente del clima de la ciudad que uno esta?
<alumno> he tenido problemas con la actualización a 14.4. realicé todo el proceso bien, pero a la hora de reiniciar la maquina, se cuelga luego de poner la contraseña.
<alumno> pone el fondo de pantalla pero no aparece nada más, salvo la flecha del cursor
<alumno> que puedo moverla
<Xavier89> hola
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<chulis> hola a alguien por aqui le funciona el google earth con la ultima version de ubuntu?
<chulis> por que tarda tanto el gparted en buscar particiones? se hace interminable cada vez que quiero formatear el pendrive
<mimecar> pon el error que da google earth
<mimecar> formateas las memorias USB a menudo?
<chulis> si formateo con cierta frecuenca
<chulis> la usb
<mimecar> reducirás su tiempo de vida
<chulis> el google earth ya lo solucioné instalando una version diferente al del paquete synaptics
<chulis> cuando se rompra la usb comprare otra tampoco son tan caras
<mimecar> tu mismo (mientras tengas una copia de los datos)
<chulis> pero por que tanto el gparted en windows lo haces en 2 sg boton derecho y formateas
<mimecar> en Windows abres un programa sólo para formatear?
<mimecar> aparte, hay varios tipos de formateos
<chulis> no ningun programa
<chulis> metes el usb boton derecho y sale opcion de formatear
<chulis> pero aqui no sale esa opcion
<mimecar> si no cargas ningún programa, lógicamente lo harás más rápido que abriendo gparted
<chulis> pero hay algun programa especifico para eso?
<mimecar> puedes usar la consola o ver la razón de que gparted tarde
<mimecar> o usar la herramienta gráfica que da Ubuntu para formatear
<chulis> conoces alguna?
<mimecar> el administrador de discos
<chulis> mmm ese programa creo q no lo tengo
<mimecar> si tienes Ubuntu lo tienes
<chulis> buscando ese me he topado con otro que lo tambien lo hace
<chulis> gestor de disco de arranque
<chulis> yo usaba el uniboot
<chulis> pero el gestor incluso formatea me ahorra el trabajo
<chulis> una duda
<chulis> por casualidad conoces en que sisyema y entorno trabaja kali linux?
<chulis> se lo vi a un colega y me encanto su entorno grafico
<mimecar> usa lxde
<chulis> sencillo y rapido
<chulis> me gustó mas que kde que para mi lo veo demasiado cargado
<mimecar> configura bien KDE
<chulis> no estará con gnome 3.4.2?
<mimecar> admite muchos escritorios
<chulis> configure bien kde a que te reiferes? yo lo instalé con lo q vien por defecto
<mimecar> KDE se puede personalizar mucho
<mimecar> si le dedicas tiempo puede tener más o menos opciones
<chulis> te riefires en intentar personalizar apariencia etc?
<mimecar> sí
<chulis> si lo esube viendo pero es un mundo bufff
<chulis> tenia miedo meter la pata y no saber volverlo a poner
<chulis> como estaba
<chulis> como ssabes que usa lxde ¿lo probastes?
<mimecar> si entras en la wikipedia te dice los escritorios que tiene
<chulis> dentro de un sistema donde pone la version de sistema operativo y entorno grafico?
<chulis> que lleva
<mimecar> también puedes verlo en su página Web o en análisis de la distribución
<chulis> me refiero en el propio sistema
<mimecar> el entorno gráfico lo ves al usarlo
<mimecar> y la versión del sistema en los menús lo dice
<chulis> el entorno grafico no lo dice por algun dice la version exacta?
<mimecar> entra en el panel de control del entorno y lo verás
<chulis> gestor de ventanas: openbox-lxde eso
<chulis> supongo q te refieres
<mimecar> ya sabes el entorno que usa
<chulis> con algun comando en el terminal tambien se puede saber?
<mimecar> seguramente
<mimecar> busca el nombre del escritorio y si está instalado...
<chulis> pues kali usa gnome 3.4.2 acbo de probarlo en un cd live
<chulis> lo que no tengo claro es el sistema operativo que usa
<chulis> supongo q será debian
<chulis_> he instalado google earth en kubuntu intento arrancarlo pero se queda la pelotita saltando y al ra to se va y no arranca
<chulis_> tsmpoco me funciona bajar  el brillo del porttil con l s teclas
<chulis_> en lxde y gnome    si funciona
<chulis_> alguien me podria decir como se bja  el brillo de pantlla en un portatil con kubunti?  instsle  xbacklight a ver si lo solucionaba pero no veo donde se intaló
<mimecar> está en las opciones de batería
<z4sk4> buenas a todos
<z4sk4> alguien sabe como calcular el tiempo transcurrido entre los output de date?
<z4sk4> mediante este output= `date +%d/%m/%Y-%H:%M:%S` , saber cuantas horas han trancurrido entre comando y comando
<z4sk4> teniendo en cuenta que el comando capaz puede tirarse mas de un día, pero sacarlo en horas
<mimecar> haz el cálculo usando por ejemplo python
<z4sk4> usando python al ejecutar el comando o para calcularlo?
<mimecar> para calcular
<mimecar> y ejecutar el comando
<z4sk4> voy a buscar a ver
<z4sk4> mimecar, enbash no hay ninguna forma?, por que estoy haciendolo todo en bash
<mimecar> puedes hacerlo en Bash, pero no es la única forma
<z4sk4> mimecar,  voy a ver si me valen estos calculos: http://es.kioskea.net/forum/affich-385275-como-calcular-horas-entre-dos-fechas
<krytarik> z4sk4: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8903239/how-to-calculate-time-difference-in-bash-script
<chulis_> en opciones de bateria bajo el brillo pero no hace nada  ya lo habira probado
<z4sk4> krytarik, gracias por el link, aunque mi problema es que tambien tengo que introducir la fecha
<z4sk4> este coomando "date +%s" tiene en cuenta la fecha?
<krytarik> !man date | z4sk4
<kubot> (man <command> [--rel <release>] [--lang <language>]) -- Displays a manual page from the Ubuntu Manpage Repository.
<krytarik> !man date
<kubot> date | Display the current time in the given FORMAT, or set the system date. | Prueba « man date » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/date.1.html
<krytarik> z4sk4: ^^
<z4sk4> leyendo, leyendo... xD
<krytarik> lol
<mimecar> vamos, que no has buscado las opciones que admite 'date' :p
<z4sk4> lol, seconds since 1970-01-01 00:00:00
<z4sk4> entonces si me vale :P
<z4sk4> por cierto, mucho cuidado los que tengais los nuevos ruters de ONO
<z4sk4> hay una nueva vulnerabilidad que permite el acceso total, tambien han salido un monton de otros ruters
<z4sk4> gracias por la ayuda
<coet> hola alguien me sabría decir como encuentro la ruta e un programa llaado "Komodo Edit"
<coet> no lo tengo en /usr/bin/
<coet> no sé como hacer para encontrar su ubicación
<z4sk4> coet, whereis "comando"
<coet> pruebo
<coet> pues me responde "Komodo Edit"
<coet> bueno más bien "Komodo Edit:"
<mimecar> ¿cómo has instalado el programa?
<mimecar> te está diciendo que no lo encuentra
<mimecar> aparte, no estas poniendo "komodo edit" como el comando verdad?
<coet> creo que me lo bajé de la web
<coet> no entieno ucho de ubuntu y no toqué demasiados comandos, creo que fue todo a base de clicks
<mimecar> el archivo de su web es un tar.gz
<coet> y hace mucho, así que no lo recuerdo
<coet> user@Laptop:~$ whereis "komodo edit"
<coet> komodo edit:
<coet> con minúscula tampoco
<mimecar> coet, lo primero, "komodo edit" no es ningún comando
<mimecar> tienes que descomprimit el tar.gz y ejecutar el script de instalación
<coet> mimecar: pero si lo tengo instalado
<coet> lo que no sé es dónde
<mimecar> has ejecutado el script de instalación?¿
<mimecar> del mismo manual que viene con el archivo
<mimecar> To start Komodo on Linux enter `komodo` at the command line or create a shortcut on your desktop or in your toolbar using the full path to the komodo executable.
<z4sk4> coet,  escribe komod y tabula, si no te sale nada es que no lo has instalado seguramente
<coet> uhm
<z4sk4> o kizas se te ha compilado en una carpeta
<coet> y cómo se explica que se abre y edito ficheros con él?
<z4sk4> entonces, escribe komod y tabula
<coet> pruebo
<mimecar-away> o ejecuta el comando 'komodo'
<mimecar-away> si no te funciona, no está instalado
<coet> a ver, pulsso la tecla Win (o super o como se llame)
<coet> me sale el programa para realizar búsquedas
<coet> entonces pongo Komodo
<coet> y me sale el Komodo Edit
<coet> clico, y se me abre
<coet> pero lueo no hay anera de localizarlo
<coet> pero luego no hay manera de localizarlo
<krytarik> coet: "which komodo-edit"
<coet> tampoco xD
<z4sk4> coet, abre terminal, escribe komod y tabula
<z4sk4> que te sale
<z4sk4> tabula 2 veces por que seguro k habra varios
<coet> no, no sale
<coet> bueno, solucion drástica
<coet> desinstalar, y volver a instalar siguiendo intrucciones
<coet> a ver si e aclaro aora que tengo un poco más de experiencia
<mimecar-away> coet, las instrucciones dicen que el comando se llama 'komodo'
<mimecar> no es seguro que lo puedas desinstalar
<coet> ya, porque ni encuentro el paquete que mme baje ni sé onde se instaló
<mimecar> descarga el tar.gz de nuevo
<coet> sí esso he hecho
<mimecar> descomprime y ejecuta el script de instalación
<coet> ya
<coet> /usr/local/bin/komodo/
<coet> bueno gracias, ya lo he conseguido :) z4sk4, mimecar ;)
<lak-kal> hi, alguien sabe alguna aplicacion que este en los repos, un monedero para gestionar bitcoin?
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> alguien sabe si msn sigue funcionando en pidgin
<krytarik> roger_35: Sí, al parecer.
<roger_35> krytarik, Oka,
<roger_35> probe con una cuenta y no funciona, gracias-
<lak-kal> roger_35: si funciona, yo uso varias cuentas y va bien...
<lak-kal> debes tener fallos al configurar o con la clave...
<roger_35> ah esta bien entonces, debe ser error mio. verificare otra vez
<roger_35> si funciona :D mal la contraseña tenia, graciasQ
<codestation> Hola, estoy usando pbuilder desde otra distro para crear paquetes deb de distintas distribuciones de ubuntu. Por los momentos esto funciona bien pero tambien quiero crearme un ppa y veo que dput solo acepta source.changes ya firmados. Hay alguna forma de hacerlos con pbuilder?
<codestation> Intenté pasarle --debbuildopts -S pero falla al final cuando pbuilder intenta hacer un sed/cp y no me crea los archivos
<codestation> *pdebuild
<codestation> resolví lo de crear el source.changes con un hook en pbuilder, solo me queda lo de pasarle la config gpg
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<Rdepablos> Buenas tardes
<Rdepablos> Necesito una ayuda por favor
<MarioMey> Hoy descubrí que, me parece, hice alguna cagadita ayer con mi usuario.ñ
<MarioMey> La idea era preparar la máquina para trabajar con Jack con RT schedule.
<MarioMey> Entonces, seguí algunos pasos para agregarme al grupo audio y realtime (no estoy bien seguro de ésto).
<MarioMey> Cuestión que ahora, el gnome-control-center no aparece en el menú... y, si entro por consola, desaparecieron casi todos los íconos. Si entro como root, vuelven a aparecer.
<MarioMey> Eston en 14.04, usando Gnome-flashback.
<MarioMey> Me gustaría que me den una mano con los grupos-usuarios... y el tema de los permisos que, de alguna manera, modifiqué.
<guampa> MarioMey: probablemente te has fijado esos grupos como unicos, en vez de agregarlos a tu lista de grupos
<MarioMey> Gente, alguien me habló y, sin querer, cerré la ventana. Mi internet es mala... así que me costó volver a conectarme.
<MarioMey> ¿Qué me respondieron?
<guampa> MarioMey: te decia que probablemente te has fijado esos grupos como unicos, en vez de agregarlos a tu lista de grupos
<MarioMey> guampa: volví de nuevamente otra vez
<MarioMey> Repito la consulta, por si alguien me puede dar una mano. Estoy en Ubuntu 14.04 (Gnome-Flashback) y no puedo ingresar a toda las configuraciones del gnome-control-center, a menos que sea root. Y, desde el menú, directamente ni aparece.
<MarioMey> Ayer, supuestmante, me agregué a dos grupos... pero pude haber hecho cagada ahí.
<mimecar> has usado sudo con una aplicación gráfica?
<MarioMey> mimecar: no, de consola.
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el error que te sale al abrir el centro de control de gnome
<MarioMey> No hay error.
<MarioMey> Primero, no lo encontré en el menú.
<MarioMey> Pero existe.
<mimecar> si hay error
<mimecar> lánzalo desde la consola
<MarioMey> Ok.
<MarioMey> mimecar: lanzándolo de la consola, como usuario normal, no hay errores, se abre y hay sólo 5 iconos.
<MarioMey> Si lo lanzo como root...
<MarioMey> ... aparecen todos los iconos, como lo era normalmente.
<MarioMey> Y tampoco hay mensajes de error.
<mimecar> te tienen que salir todos los iconos
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado en el sistema?
<MarioMey> Seguí este tuto, para preparar la compu para usar RT schedule con Jack.
<MarioMey> http://jackaudio.org/linux_rt_config
<MarioMey> Siempre lo hice.
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema, inicia sesión y mira si pasa lo mismo
<MarioMey> groupadd realtime
<MarioMey> usermod -a -G realtime mario
<MarioMey> usermod -a -G audio mario
<MarioMey> A ver, dame una mano para hacerlo...
<MarioMey> AHí lo hice
<MarioMey> como root por el control-center
<MarioMey> Ahora vuelvo.
<mimecar> si usas sudo con el centro de control de gnome dejarás mal los permisos
<MarioMey> mimecar: lo hice, entré como el nuevo usuario y sucede lo mismo.
<mimecar> por añadir un usuario a un grupo no puede pasar eso
<mimecar> ¿qué más has hecho?
<MarioMey> La computadora es nueva y estuve preparándola para dejarla como yo quiero. Tampoco hice cosas desorbitantes...
<nmmid00> :D
<MarioMey> Entonces, podría haber sido otra cosa...?
<mimecar> si hubiera sido un problema del usuario, con el usuario nuevo no aparecería
<mimecar> eso quiere decir que el problema afecta al sistema
<MarioMey> A ver... instalé Nemo y lo uso en lugar de Nautilus (aunque no desinstalé Nautilus, ni dejé Nemo como default).
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MarioMey> mimecar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7374766/
<MarioMey> Desinstalé PulseAudio... pero no debería afectar, tampoco.
<mimecar> parece que has hecho algo más que añadir usuarios
<MarioMey> Ahí aparecen algunos que desinstalé.
<mimecar> instala lo que te falta del paquete y reinicia el equipo
<MarioMey> Eh... bueno, vamos con esa.
<MarioMey> Ahora vuelvo.
<MarioMey> mimecar:
<MarioMey> Genio, volvió todo a la normalidad.
<MarioMey> Pero ahora, quiero saber qué hice que no puedo hacer.
<MarioMey> ¿Pulseaudio?
<MarioMey> sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio
<mimecar> has quitado paquetes del sistema
<mimecar> si lo haces te fallarán las cosas
<mimecar> si quitas pulseaudio también quitarás bastantes cosas al mismo tiempo
<MarioMey> desinstalando pulseaudio, desinstala esto
<MarioMey> indicator-sound libcanberra-pulse pulseaudio pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
<MarioMey>   pulseaudio-module-x11 ubuntu-desktop unity-control-center
<MarioMey>   unity-control-center-signon webaccounts-extension-common xul-ext-webaccounts
<mimecar> !paste MarioMey
<kubot> MarioMey: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<MarioMey> Si, veo que ubuntu-desktop desaparece... y me suena raro.
<MarioMey> Yo desinstalé Pulseaudio en 12.04
<guampa> MarioMey: lo que te decia es que probablemente en vez de agregar tu usuario a esos grupos, manteniendo los que tenias, has dejado esos grupos como unicos para el usuario
<mimecar> ubuntu-desktop depende de pulseaudio
<MarioMey> guampa: ya encontramos qué era. Al desinstalar pulseaudio, se desinstala ubuntu-desktop.
<MarioMey> mimecar: ¿qué es exactamente ubuntu-desktop?
<guampa> ah, bien
<mimecar> el paquete que instala todo lo que necesita Ubuntu
<MarioMey> Eh... ¿y si instalo los paquetes "unity-control-center unity-control-center-signon webaccounts-extension-common xul-ext-webaccounts" solos, sin ubuntu-desktop?
<esteban__> Saludos, quisiera hacer una consulta, tengo 14.04 LTS y mientras navego en Firefox por medio de flash plugin puedo ver videos, pero cuando utilizo Chromium no reconoce el plugin, es el mismo para ambos navegadores, falta configurar algo?
<mimecar> si no tienes ubuntu-desktop te faltarán cosas en el sistema
<mimecar> esteban__, chromium usa el mismo plugin de Flash que Firefox
<mimecar> ¿estás usando la versión de ubuntu?
<esteban__> xubuntu exactamente
<esteban__> |4.04
<esteban__> pero algo me debe faltar configurar porque en Chromium no me corre los videos.
<guampa> MarioMey: lo que no entiendo es, como con root podes iniciar sesion entonces?
<MarioMey> guampa: perdón... no entiendo la pregunta.
<mimecar> esteban__, la versión de Chromium es de los repositorios?
<guampa> MarioMey: crei que habias dicho que con root iniciabas sesion grafica sin problemas
<esteban__> correcto, esta instalado desde el centro de software, exactamente es la versión 34.0.1847.116
<MarioMey> Con root podía entrar al gnome-control-center y todos los iconos aparecían ahí. Como usuario normal, quedaban solo 5 iconos.
<guampa> MarioMey: bueno, si esta solucionado para que darle vueltas
<MarioMey> guampa: el tema es que, al desinstalar pulseaudio, se desinstalan más paquetes necesarios para el sistema.
<MarioMey> O sea, no puedo desinstalar pulseaudio sin que se rompa otra cosa...
<mimecar> correcto
<mimecar> para que quitas pulse audio?
<MarioMey> Me lo recomendaron.
<guampa> no se las dependencias y contenidos que hay ahi, aca en mi debian tiene los dias contados
<MarioMey> Trabajo con Jack.
<MarioMey> Aunque, se puede ejecutar Jack suspendiendo pulseaudio, ¿no es así?
<mimecar> se tiene que poder configurar
<MarioMey> pasuspender ?
<guampa> se puede re rutear pulse tambien, en vez de deshabilitarlo
<guampa> en qjackctl tenes para configurar facilmente scripts a correr antes y despues de iniciar o parar jack
<esteban__> mimecar, esta instalado desde repositorios en el centro de software, en su versión 34.0.1847.116
<MarioMey> guampa: sí, los conozco... creo que voy a terminar usando pasuspender.
<MarioMey> Gracias guampa, gracias mimecar
<mimecar> cuando entras a una página que usa Flash, ¿te sale el aviso para instalarlo?
<esteban__> correcto, pero ya esta instalado.
<mimecar> renombra la carpeta de configuración de chromium e intenta abrir un vídeo de Flash
<esteban__> cual es la ruta para esa carpeta,  para renombrarla le pongo cualquier nombre?
<mimecar> no se si está en .local
<mimecar> otra opción es crear un usuario nuevo en el sistema y ver si pasa lo mismo
<esteban__> de acuerdo a lo que me dices consideras que sería un problema de permisos?, es extraño, ya que inclusive utilice dpkg para reconfigurar el navegador y el flash, es un poco extraño, a no ser que chromium utilice otro paquete para correr videos, voy a googlear un poco el tema a ver que encuentro, me pasa lo mismo por ejemplo con el midori, el flash en otras palabras, solo esta corriendo en firefox
<mimecar> un problema de configuración
<mimecar> si has instalado el Flash usando los repositorios de Ubuntu tiene que estar accesible para todos los programas
<esteban__> si, entiendo, de hecho es a lo que estoy acostumbrado, siempre queda configurado para todos, pero en esta ocasión fue distinto.  Gracias mimecar
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> alguien sabe alguna direccion web donde se pueda acceder a este chat i r c?
<mimecar> puedes usar el webchat
<roger_35> a ver
<mimecar> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<roger_35> de diez
<roger_35> gracias mimecar
<DELLtra> nas o/
<chilicuil> hey
<_2_Chabelita262> hola algun hombre
<mimecar> _2_Chabelita262, este canal es de soporte de Ubuntu
<_2_Chabelita262> cuales salas debo ir... jaja no entiendo esta app
<mimecar> tendrás que usar el IRC Hispano
<mimecar> todos los canales de esta red son técnicos
<_2_Chabelita262> oki gracias
<DELLtra> _2_Chabelita262,  dependiendo para que buscas... un hombre..
<Artemis3> DELLtra, offtopic no se permite aca.
<ignacio> "pircbot"?
<ignacio> Java IRC Bot? wtf
<DELLtra> Artemis3,  a lo qu referia esque si _2_Chabelita262  busca un hombre para que le ayude con sus sistema ubuntu o algo asi....  sere mas especifico la proxima ves
<espagnol> hola buenas, acabo de instalar teamviewer y force la instalacion. Ahora mi equipo no reproduce sonidos. Alguien me puede ayudar por favor?
<Bradford> '-'
<mimecar> por qué la has forzado?
<espagnol> porque tenia problemas con las dependencias
<Artemis3> siendo software privativo debería tener su propio canal de soporte...
<mimecar> comprueba si tienes instalado ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> y desinstala temaviewer
<espagnol> ya desinstale teamviewer
<espagnol> tengo xubuntu
<mimecar> instala xubuntu-desktop
<espagnol> sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop?
<mimecar> sñu
<mimecar> sí
<espagnol> operacion invalida dice
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install .....
<espagnol> claro...
<espagnol> espagnol@Presario-CQ40:~$ sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho xubuntu-desktop ya está en su versión más reciente. 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 3 no actualizados.
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si continúa el fallo
<espagnol> tengo la cuenta de invitado
<espagnol> sirve?
<ignacio> Alguien sabe cual era el comando para obtener las caracteristicas de mi pc?
<mimecar> prueba con invitado y si no funciona crea uno nuevo
<ignacio> -El comando en consola
<mimecar> no era para ti ignacio
<ignacio> mimecar, lo se..
<ignacio> Lo encontré! lshw
<hakoro> hola, sabéis si existe alguna manera de definir un tema para una aplicación en concreto? pero que las otras usen otro? estando en kde
<chilicuil> hakoro: solo que la aplicacion en si misma tenga esa fncionalidad, de otra forma creo que no
<hakoro> lo suponía :/
<xubuntu404> hola
<ivedci89-desktop> hola porque ubuntu 14 no puede hibernar ???
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-02
<xubuntu404> hola, alguien que me pueda decir como hacer para que cada vez que escoja la opcion de pantalla completa en un video online se abre una ventana mas y tengo que darle la opcion de pantalla completa a la ventana de pantalla completa?
<xubuntu404> bueno que me pueda decir como evitar eso y que ne vez de que salga una nueva ventana, simplemente se ponga en pantalla completa?
<ivedci89-desktop> xubuntu404:  no te entiendo bien
<ivedci89-desktop> que una aplicacion SIEMPRE funcione en pantalla completa?
<xubuntu404> no, solo los videos online
<xubuntu404> le doy click en pantalla completa y en vez de ponerse pantalla completa se abre una ventana con el video "en pantalla completa"
<xubuntu404> y tengo que poner esa ventana en pantalla completa
<xubuntu404> como le puedo hacer para que se ponga directamente en pantalla completa?
<ivedci89-desktop> en que programa te sucede eso!!!!!!!?
<xubuntu404> en chromium
<xubuntu404> creoq ue tiene que ver con el flash player
<ivedci89-desktop> cuando yo pongo un video y le doy clic al icono de pantalla completa queda el video en pantalla completa, no otra ventana..
<ivedci89-desktop> uso firefox!
<xubuntu404> no, quiero chromium
<ivedci89-desktop> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm5i5kbIXzc
<xubuntu404> eso no es una solucion es un sermon
<xubuntu404> alguien que use chromium?
<xubuntu404> y que sepa de flash player?
<ivedci89-desktop> hey! tambien tengo chrom.. y acabo de probar y no sucede eso!
<ivedci89-desktop> sudo apt-get install -y ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xubuntu404> creo que tengo un inconveniente con la programacion del flash player
<ivedci89-desktop> !flash
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<xubuntu404> deja lo intento
<trdcvv> hola
<rafael> hola
<Guest80975> hola
<Guest80975> quien me contesta esta duda
<Guest80975> al instalar ubuntu selecione incritar disco
<Guest80975> que tan seguro es ese incritado
<Guest80975> libreoffice o openoffice
<Guest80975> cual escogen
<ivedci89-desktop> algo que decir en contra de alguno de los dos?
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> recien instalado ubuntu, que puedo instalar para estar informado del clima? gracias
<cachencho> hola, he actualizado el sistema al 14.4. la descarga anduvo bien y el proceso no me tiró ningun error. pero al reiniciar después de la actualización vino el problema. luego de la pantalla de bienvenida (eso anda bien) pongo el pass (de cualquier usuario) y me pasa a una pantalla con el fondo de pantalla y el cursor funcionando. pero no me aparece ningún menú ni barra.
<erikzon> hola hay alguien por aca que me pueda resolver una duda?
<joseluis64> tengo un problema con firefox, desde que instale Unity, firefox no escribe bien los acentos, los escribe así: `i
<joseluis64> Ya desintale Unity y el problema sigue.
<erikzon> joseluis64 ya revisate los ajustes de distribucion del teclado, generalmente ese suele ser el problema
<joseluis64> ya
<joseluis64> bueno, no se los ajustes de KDe tengan que ver...
<joseluis64> tengo KDE, mas bien instale "Kubuntu" desde cero... y luego instale Unity, despues de instalar Unity, en KDE firefox no escribia bien los acentos...
<erikzon> seguramente si configura ambos
<erikzon> y solo firefox o las demas aplicaciones tambien?
<joseluis64> solo firefox
<joseluis64> cuando instale unity me instalo ibus-daemon y otros paquetes relacionados
<joseluis64> cada que iniciaba KDE, iniciaba un proceso llamado ibus-ui-gtk3
<joseluis64> despues de cerrarlo, firefox escribia mal los acentos
<joseluis64> y ahora que desinstale ibus (al desinstalar todo lo que instalo "ubuntu-desktop"), firefox se quedo escribiendo mal los acentos
<erikzon> a de ser un paquete necesario reinstalalo
<joseluis64> en KDE a secas no lo tenía
<erikzon> uhmmmm
<erikzon> seguramente por ser una aplicacion escrita en GTK ahora se basa en las opciones de ibus al ver que estaba instalada
<joseluis64> y en donde se guardan esas configuraciones?
<AndChat135641> #j ubuntu_es_cafe
<joseluis64> maldito ibus, me instala los icons de gnome...
<joseluis64> y el estupido ibus depende de gnome-icon-theme...
<joseluis64> genius!
<joseluis64> y de humanity-icon-theme
<joseluis64> entonces en Kubuntu no tenia instalado nada de ese mugrero
<erikzon> creeme que estos problemas son bien comunes
<erikzon> aunque honestamente no me a sucedido
<erikzon> lo digo porque aqui vienen relativamente seguido por eso
<erikzon> y he visto en foros tambien
<joseluis64> ok
<erikzon> tambien tiene que ver con la configuracion UTF y esas cosas. segun he leido
<erikzon> disculpa que no sepa mucho pero con que logres configurarlo seguramente se arreglara
<erikzon> eso si, en el propio firefox
<erikzon> deben haber opciones avanzadas que no se muestran en las opciones de siempre
<erikzon> al acceeder a ella ta vez puedas especificar el tipo de codificacion del teclado
<joseluis64> mmm no lo se, no encuentro nada en las preferencias de firefox, ni en about:config
<erikzon> joseluis64 bueno me despido, espero logres solucionarlo!
<roger_35> hola
<damian__> hola gente
<damian__> tengo una consulta
<damian__> veo iconos duplicados en el launcher de unity
<damian__> de los cuales siempre uno anda y el otro no
<damian__> me sucede con chromium, skype y vlc
<damian__> alguien sabe que sucede y como hacer que se vean una sola vez?
<alsetema> hola buenas
<chulis> quiero copiar el home para guardarlo en otro disco como seguridad pero no se me copia todo imagino por los permisos ¿como hago para dale permiso para poder copiar home completo?
<alsetema> hola buenas
<alsetema> alguien me podria ayudar con una cosa?
<MrTulias> prueba
<ivedci89-desktop> http://www.wildfiregames.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=16370 cómo se instala?
<Guest60663> hola
<Guest60663> algien de venzuela
<Guest60663> como configuro un moden usb de movistar venezuela
<zulo> hola
<zulo> ubunteros
<Guest60663> hola
<Guest60663> sabes como configurar un moden usb
<zulo> averigua el modelo del modem, busca el driver en internet
<Guest60663> e173 hawai
<zulo> leete esto:
<zulo> http://jecarbo.wordpress.com/tag/conectar-un-modem-huawei-e173-en-debian-y-ubuntu/
<damian__> hola gente tengo una consulta
<damian__> veo iconos duplicados en el launcher de unity
<damian__> de los cuales siempre uno anda y el otro no
<damian__> me sucede con chromium, skype y vlc
<damian__> alguien sabe que sucede y como hacer que se vean una sola vez?
<StupidLogic> hola que tal, tengo un problema o eso creo, actualice de 13.04 a 14.04 y ahora no puedo ver la opción o modulo donde se enlistan las redes existentes, en el panel de configuración aparece un modulo de "conexiones de red", aparecen listadas todas las activas, asi como opciones para configurarlas, sin embargo no veo por ningun ladoalgun boton de conectar o desconectar
<StupidLogic> que me permita elegir una u otra red
<StupidLogic> alguna idea?
<leila1> hola!
<leila1> necesito ayuda
<krytarik> !pregunta | leila1
<kubot> leila1: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<leila1> ok, les comento desde que instale ubuntu 14 hace una semana que cuando hago clic en el inicio veo los iconos de algunos programas duplicados, no se como ahcer para que se vean solo una vez!
<leila1> sera una tontería pero soy nueva no tengo idea
<plops> leila1: Duplicados en donde el el Dash? En el escritorio? En la barra izquierda?
<leila1> en el dash
<leila1> cuando hago clic en el icono de ubuntu
<leila1> creo que se llama dash lo q se despliega jejeje
<debsan> leila1, conoces a damian_ ?
<leila1> sip, mi marido
<leila1> lo conoces?
<debsan> ahh no no
<debsan> es que tenía el mismo problema
<plops> debsan: XDD
<leila1> si, porque el entró a la mañana hoy
<plops> leila1: Que programas te salen reptidos?
<leila1> y seguramente ha preguntado
<leila1> vlc skype
<leila1> he visto que es un problema recurrente entre los que utilizan 14.04
<debsan> leila1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dash/+bug/1276819
<leila1> y un lanzador anda y el otro no
<debsan> leila1, eso te pasa ? -> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/165087985/icons_dup.png
<leila1> exacto eso mismo!
<leila1> eso q significa que ya ha sido reportado?
<plops> leila1: Relájate es un bug! Lo arreglaran ante de un mes :)
<leila1> que es eso de launchpad, como funciona?
<plops> leila1: Es un sistema de reportes de bug o errores. Funcia para que los desarrolladores sepan que esta saliendo mal.
<leila1> y en que estado esta el bug en cuestión?
<debsan> leila1, sí, es un bug. 2 Opciones: esperas que lo solucionen, o si sabes programación intentas solucionarlo. (te aconsejo y aprovechar el tiempo con tu marido)
<leila1> el es re inteligente pero no pudo con esto jejeje
<leila1> como saber en cuanto tiempo solucionan un bug reportado en launchpad?
<plops> leila1: el estatus es "confirmado", Es decir que si esta sucediendo, pero esta ya en la lista de que haceres. Ho se le a otorgado al tarea algún desarrollador
<debsan> leila1, podés seguir la evolución entrando a esa página. Siempre tené el sistema actualizado.
<leila1> ah bien, y cuando se encuentra una solución se encuentra disponible en actualizaciones de seguridad?
<plops> leila1: Depende de la importancia del error o bug. Este se puede demorar de 1 mes a hasta 2 meses.
<plops> leila1: claro, esto es una cifra estimada!!
<leila1> claro comprendp
<plops> leila1: Se de morara por que no se le tiene tanta importacia como para el funcionamiento del sistema.
<Salgado_S> Hola, alguien sabe como configurar a full ubuntu 1.04lts?
<plops> Salgado_S: Para que lo estas configurando?
<leila1> claro comprendo, pero bueno, muchas gracias por la información
<Salgado_S> hola
<Salgado_S> uso ubuntu 14.04lts pero no sirven el boton touch para bloquear mi touchpad
<Salgado_S> y el boton wirelees menos
<Salgado_S> es una notebook hp pavilion g4-1064la
<leila1> lo bueno es que los problemas se solucionan
<Salgado_S> holaaa
<plops> Salgado_S: Basicamente tienes descofigrado el teclado
<Salgado_S> y lo del touch, sera posible solucionarlo? en winbug funciona bien :O
<Salgado_S> y el hardare certification de la pagina de ubuntu lastimosamente me arroja ubuntu 12.04lts :(
<Lopulus> Como instalo esto para firefox install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar?
<DELLtraM> nas o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-03
<juliolzok> hola
<xem25> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar a entender mas irssi?
<xem25> hola
<jacky1> hi
<xem25> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar a entender mas irssi?
<jacky1> yo
<xem25> que bien
<jacky1> sure
<jacky1> :)
<ElCompitaDeTodos> Buenas gente
 * x-mint  nas!!
 * x-mint  buenos dias
 * x-mint  t luego!
<chulis> en ubuntu no se puede hibernar el portatil? cuando le doy a la opcion de hibernar lo que hace es supenderse...
<chulis> y cuando lo doy a suspender si suspende perfectamente pero no me gusta porque se calienta mucho el portatil
<MrTulias> Eso creo que se configura en la gestión de energía, en configuración del sistema
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<MrTulias> o/
<chulis> no hiberna
<chulis> solo se suepende a pesar de que lo configuro para que hiberne al cerrar el portatil
<chulis> al bajar la tapa me refiero
<chulis> será que necesito persmisos o algo asi?
<chulis> bueno pregunto otra cosa a ver si alguien sabe ¿he instalado lubuntu en otro portatil y no reconoce la red ni en arrandolo en cd live tampoco
<chulis> sin embargo le meto un cd live de debian u otro sistema y si que la reconoce perfectamente
<erAbuelo> tu particion de swap tiene el tamaño suficientes para contener toda la ram ?
<chulis> tiene la misma que la ram
<chulis> lo hizo automaticamente cuando intale la distro
<erAbuelo> no se si sera suficiente
<erAbuelo> lo de la red, con el CD de debian comprueba que driver utiliza para la red
<chulis> me dice cuando abro el notebook un mensaje admisnitrador de energia no autorizado
<chulis> ahora miro lo de debeian
<chulis> debian
<erAbuelo> chulis: apunta el mensaje exactamente
<chulis> lo del administrador de energia?
<chulis> abuelo?
<erAbuelo> si
<chulis> Administrador de energia not authorized
<lucas21> Buenos Días a todos. Hace unos días actualicé a 14.04 (instalación limpia) y desde entonces me aparece un cartes con problemas internos y el bug es el siguiente:BUG:soft lockup - CPU#1stuck for 22s! [apport-gtk:4122]
<lucas21> Os ha pasado a alguno?
<chulis> y en el debian me dice que usa wlan0
<erAbuelo> eso es el nombre del dispositivo no el driver :)
<chulis> ah quieres ver el driver
<erAbuelo> claro el nombre no te sirve de nada :)
<chulis> como veo el driver?
<chulis> y lo del mensaje de energia?
<erAbuelo> parece ser que en ubuntu la hibernacion esta desactivada por defecto, tienes que activarla tu
<chulis> aja
<erAbuelo> http://blogubuntu.com/activar-la-hibernacion-en-ubuntu-13-04 <- por ejemplo
<chulis> en preferencias la activo pero solo suspende
<chulis> ok voy a leer eso
<chulis> y como veo lo del driver?
<erAbuelo> prueba con "lspci -k |grep -A 2 net"
<chulis> hau algo mal en ese comando
<chulis> me da siempore erro
<chulis> de todas formas es raro porque con kubuntu si me lo reconocia tambien pero con lubuntu no
<chulis> ya me hiberna gracias al enlace que me pasastes erabuelo muchas gracias que gozada por fin
<chulis> solo me queda lo de averiguar el driver wifi del otro portatil que si funciona en todas las distros que he probado salvo en lubuntu que es la que queria tener puesta
<chulis> alguien sabe enlace a la web para ver el hisorial de este canal?
<erAbuelo> dnd
<MrTulias> Sale en el mensaje de entrada http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<chulis> eso muchas gracias
<amundsen> buenas
<amundsen> alguien sabe por que ya no aparece rekonq en la instalacion por defecto?
<ivedci89-desktop> hola gente, no puedo conectar a mi PC por ssh desde fuera
<ivedci89-desktop> siendo que a los otros servicios si que puedo
<DELLtra> ivedci89-desktop,  te muestra algun mensaje ?
<ivedci89-desktop> nada... nmap vacio... no aparece el port
<DELLtra> ??
<DELLtra> verificaste la conexion con el servidor ssh
<DELLtra> si la hay ?
<ivedci89-desktop> sisi
<ivedci89-desktop> o sea..
<ivedci89-desktop> si en mi red local hago: ssh user@192.168.x.x  entro
<DELLtra> ya
<ivedci89-desktop> pero desde afuera, a pesar de estar con DMZ, bien no pasa nada!
<ivedci89-desktop> ya he reiniciado el servicio
<ivedci89-desktop> y he intentado cambiar el port
<DELLtra> no es el servicio si dices que en la red  local funciona pero no conecta desde fuera
<DELLtra> es que no tiene salida
<ivedci89-desktop> desde otro equipo de otro pais  intenté: nmap miiplocal
<ivedci89-desktop> PORT     STATE SERVICE
<ivedci89-desktop> 5900/tcp open  vnc  ......solo eso me tiro
<DELLtra> nmap ?? estas escaneando el servidor
<ivedci89-desktop> claro, tengo dos equipos!
<DELLtra> para conectar fuera realiza la misma operacion como lo haces en la red local la unica diferencia es tu ip publico
<ivedci89-desktop> en distintas redes... es a este al que quiero poder entrar cuando esté en el otro
<ivedci89-desktop> obvio
<DELLtra> tienes dos equipos en la dmz ?
<ivedci89-desktop> estePC1---DMZ----internet-----DMZ---PC2
<ivedci89-desktop> lo que necesito es poder conectarme aqui (estePC1) el día que esté en PC2
<ivedci89-desktop> cuando desde PC2 hago "ssh estePC1" queda quieto el scrol y no hace nada... y el comando nmap no informa el puerto
<DELLtra> conectar de pc2 a pc1  ??  no dices que estas maquinas las tienes en una dmz ?
<ivedci89-desktop> estePC1---DMZ<----internet----->DMZ---PC2
<DELLtra> ah
<ivedci89-desktop> lo gracioso es que esto lo probé antes de ayer y funcionaba!
<ivedci89-desktop> creo que fibertel me está cagando!
<DELLtra> tienes ip publica ??
<ivedci89-desktop> sisi
<ivedci89-desktop> 190.191.138.78
<DELLtra> jajaj no lo digas
<ivedci89-desktop> aqui en el chat sale tambien las publicas
<DELLtra> si pero varian
<ivedci89-desktop> es lo que pensé en un momento
<ivedci89-desktop> que justo me había variado
<ivedci89-desktop> pero no
<ivedci89-desktop> sigue =
<DELLtra> varian cuando usas algun servicio de internet a menos que contrates un servicio con ip publica es un costo adicional y la ip es fija
<ivedci89-desktop> en este caso me parece que fibertel me cero el dmz
<ivedci89-desktop> de aqui
<ivedci89-desktop> en pc2 hay speedy
<ivedci89-desktop> DELLtra: Gracias
<DELLtra> por que no verificas tu mismo
<ivedci89-desktop> el ultimo nmap me arrojo (0 hosts up)
<ivedci89-deskto1> DELLtra:
<ivedci89-deskto1> he reiniciado el router de PC1... solucionado
<erAbuelo> re
<DELLtra> suele pasar aveces  ivedci89-deskto1
<ivedci89-deskto1> fibertel y la rep%&/%&/%(&()%arió!
<ivedci89-deskto1> :-D
<Guest40326> hola tengo una duda
<Guest40326> en ubuntu
<erAbuelo> debía ser una duda enorme :)
<ivedci89-deskto1> =-O
<ivedci89-deskto1> tal vez tiene problema de sobrecalentamiento y se apaga el pc ja
<CristiaN> Hola :)
<CristiaN> ¿alguién me puede decir porqué cuando uso aircrack me sale canal -1?
<CristiaN> Y no me deja capturar handshake ni nada.
<CristiaN> :/
<Gn0m3> Server: irc.freenode.net
<Gn0m3> Canal: #underc0de
 * x-mint  buenas.
<x-mint> Hi!, sykes :)
<x-mint> jas fail!!
<Guest84852> hola ayuda
<Guest84852> urgente
<Guest84852> como instalo ubuntu
<mimecar> eso es urgente?
<Guest84852> pero el teclado del portatil no funciona bien
<Guest84852> es una panasonic
<mimecar> conecta un teclado USB
<Guest84852> pero luego como
<Guest84852> escuentro el teclado
<Guest84852> corecto
<mimecar> funcionarán los dos
<Guest84852> pero como busco en la terminal
<mimecar> buscar el que
<Guest84852> que teclado es
<mimecar> no tienes que buscarlo
<mimecar> sólo usa el teclado USB
<Guest84852> al instalar el ubuntu luego funcionaria correctamente el teclado de la lapto
<mimecar> si no tiene daños mecánicos, sí
<Guest84852> ok
<Guest84852> pero tendre que quitarlo de aqui
<mimecar> si ahora te falla el teclado, te fallará también en Ubuntu
<mimecar> el teclado del portátil
<Guest84852> eso es lo qiue no quiero
<Guest84852> cual es comando
<mimecar> no hay comando
<Guest84852> para ver que haware usa la lapto
<mimecar> qué es lo que falla de tu teclado?
<Guest84852> las letras
<Guest84852> no son como el teclado las tiene
<mimecar> si es un problema de configuración y lo configuras en Ubuntu, funcionará
<Guest84852> ees una panasonic cf-t8
<Guest84852> antes yo veia
<Guest84852> que hawar usava un pc asi ls.... pero no recuerdo
<Guest84852> sudo ls.....
<mimecar> lshw
<Guest84852> hay aparesera el teclasdo?
<mimecar> aparecerá el teclado
<mimecar> el modelo te declado aunque no te servirá de mucho
<mimecar> instala ubuntu y configura el teclado en la instalación
<mimecar> prueba el Live CD / USB antes
<Guest84852> es por eso la tengo al lado
<Guest84852> en live
<Guest84852> pero los botanes no son los correctos
<mimecar> lo has configurado?
<Guest84852> si fui a teclado busque panasonic
<Guest84852> pero no hay ningun modelo
<mimecar> no tiene que aparecerte ninguno
<mimecar> selecciona la distribución que tiene tu teclado
<mimecar> cada idioma puede tener varias
<Guest84852> este es el teclado
<Guest84852> japanese ps/2 keyboard (106/109)
<Guest84852> como lo configuro
<Guest84852> porfa se claro
<mimecar> ¿de donde has sacado ese teclado?
<mimecar> el teclado tiene las letras pintadas para un idioma y una distribución del teclado
<Guest84852> vino con la lapto
<MrTulias> puedes hacer una autodetección. Vas escribiendo las letras que te indica y se ajusta solo
<mimecar> selecciona el idioma y prueba las diferentes distribuciones que salgan
<Guest84852> como hago la autodetección
<MrTulias> creo que hay un botón para ello (al menos en la instalación)
<ivedci89-desktop> es posible que nmap "cuelgue" a mi router? es un cisco dcp
<Artemis3> si es el cisco que creo que es, si. hasta viendolo feo se cuelga.
<ivedci89-desktop> Jajjajaç
<darkar> hola yuliet
#ubuntu-es 2014-05-04
<omarmorgante> hola aurora
<Aurora> hola
<Xiguanda> hola¡¡
<Voidvoid> hola a todos
<Voidvoid> tengo un problema necesito agregar un programa al dashboard ... lo hice con alacarte pero cuando agarro una extension de word y quiero abrilo con ese lanzador que hice no aparece en "open with"
<mimecar> Voidvoid, qué entiendes por extensión de Word?
<Voidvoid> instalé office con playonlinux ... tengo archivos de word en la pc ... con alacarte hice un "ejecutable" de word para q aparezca en el dashboard de esta forma cuando toco derecho sobre un arhcivo de word y pongo abrir con
<Voidvoid> deberia aparecer ahora hice q apareciera hago 2 click sobre el archivo abre pero el documento en blanco
<mimecar> no te saldrá (y es normal)
<mimecar> LibreOffice no te abre el archivo?
<Voidvoid> yo en una maquina dle trabajo lo tengo andando
<Voidvoid> si pero se necesita word
<andreshenriquez> hola
<ryu_> hi
<ryu_> es decir Hola
<ryu_> Podría alguien recomendarme un buen cliente de Blog para Ubuntu ???
<z4sk4> buenas, alguien se acuerda de como sacar con grep el número de linea del caracter o palabra encontrada?
<z4sk4> grep -n (no dije nada)
<hotaronohanako> hi guys !!
<Bradford> hi
<hotaronohanako> alguien usa tarjetas sis ?
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-27
<depth> hola a todos, hay alguien que tenga instalado xubuntu 15.05?
<depth> hola, alguien que tenga instalado xubuntu 15.04?
<depth> alguien con xubuntu 15.04?
<Xago> buenos dias...me entusiasmé actualizando a 15.04 y ahora no me reconoce el wifi.
<Xago> alguna sugerencia de cómo solucionarlo?
<Xago> señores, estoy leyendo los distintos foros y aún no encuentro la solución
<Xago> para activar mi wifi cuando actualicé desde 14.10 a 15.04
<Xago> encontré este tutorial para actualizar https://nomaswindows.wordpress.com/2015/01/08/como-instalaractualizar-el-kernel-3-18-1-en-ubuntulinux-mint/
<Xago> pero cuando quiero instalar con dpkg -i ... me arroja un error
<Xago> Unpacking linux-headers-3.18.1-031801 (3.18.1-031801.201412170637) ...
<Xago> dpkg: error processing archive linux-image-3.18.1*.deb (--install):
<Xago>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Xago> Setting up linux-headers-3.18.1-031801 (3.18.1-031801.201412170637) ...
<Xago> :(
<Xago> cometí un error al pegar un comando
<Xago> será que aún estoy baneado
<Xago> ?
<Xago> ya resolví el tema, por si a alguien le interesa
<mopa> vostro mortos
<mopa> hola
<mopa> niño
<mopa> hijo luta
<mopa> cacao hac
<mopa> faltan seis dias para lavarte el culo con lejía
<mopa> vale cacao
<mopa> mariflores todos
 * merrick_  saluda.
<successus> salud o/
<TLF> Hola. He actualizado a vivid desde Unity y tengo un problema: no oigo nada, ni puedo configurar el sonido desde alsamixer, a no ser que lo haga como root. ¿Ha cambiado algo en la gestion del sonido en Vivid? Gracias.
<mimecar> si creas un usuario nuevo pasa lo mismo?
<TLF> pues no lo he probado, la verdad :(
<ivedci89> TLF:  hola yo  no he actualizado... y te recomiendo que vuelvas a alguna version LTS, a menos que tengas ganas de reportar cada vez que algo raro te suceda en el sistema
<mimecar> Vivid tiene poco tiempo, es normal que tenga alguna cosilla
<TLF> jeje
<TLF> si
<TLF> vamos, ya estoy acostumbrado a usar versiones no LTS, esto no es nada comparado con Debian unstable :D
<TLF> y el caso es que me suena que alguna vez ya me pasó esto, pero no se como lo solucioné, si habia que añadirme a algun grupo o que :(
<ivedci89> jaja yo sigo en 14.04 y aun sigo solucionando cosillas de vez en cuando... pero como no son graves me conformo con google y sino me la banco asi, hasta que alguna lamparilla se me encienda...
<TLF> jeje :)
<TLF> el caso es que esto ha coincidido con la migracion a systemd, etc...
<ivedci89> pulseaudio hd-audio*
<ivedci89> los tenes a esos procesos
<ivedci89> ?
<ivedci89> ps -A | grep ud
<TLF> ivedci89: si :(
<TLF> ivedci89: el problema es solo como usuario. Acabo de probar audacious como root y si que funciona :(
<ivedci89> proba con "mplayer /usr/share/sounds/*/*"
<ivedci89> sin comillas
<TLF> ivedci89: como user o root?
<ivedci89> ambos.... y contame
<TLF> pues no se me oye :(
<ivedci89> okok no se ni idea... pero si como root funka... entonces me imagino que hay un drama de permisos
<TLF> eso creo :(
<ivedci89> asi que podrías revisar darle mas privilegios a tu usuario. o buscar los ejecutables de pulseaudio y hd-aud*.... y darle un chmod 777
<ivedci89> es solo una prueba a ver que onda... pues no se nunca me pasó eso...
<ivedci89> eso especifico, pero sucede similar al entrar a una consola con ctrl+alt+f1 por ejemplo y se detiene el sonido, hasta que haces login... pero si lo haces en un usuario diferente, el sonido no arranca
<Iscuria> Alguien conoce un buen tuto para la instalacion de servicio DNS en ubuntuserver?
<ivedci89> nidea
<Iscuria> hace poco intente hacer funcionar varios servicios pero el DNS es algo molesto
<ivedci89> pero dejale esa tarea a tu router
<Iscuria> Nah, es molesto
<ivedci89> suelen ser mejores.. paga una mensualidad.. los servicion de dns que he probado gratuitos ninguno me funciono.. .tla vez el inepto soy yo, pero esa es mi experiencia, ninguno anduvo
<ivedci89> byebye...
<AndroUser> Entonces nadie?
<iscuria> Nadie por aqui?=
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-28
<nightLXDE2816228> hola gente
<nightLXDE2816228> alguien puede ayudarme?
<nightLXDE2816228> ????????????????
<nightLXDE2816228> ?????????????????????????????
<nightLXDE2816228> que pasa que no hay nadie
<ghytr> si
<nightLXDE2816228> bueno
<nightLXDE2816228> hice una pregunta
<nightLXDE2816228> y nadie me contesto
<nightLXDE2816228> tenes un momento?
<ghytr> si
<nightLXDE2816228> bueno
<nightLXDE2816228> tengo un dvd con ubuntu
<nightLXDE2816228> y un pendrive con 16 gb
<nightLXDE2816228> en puppy linux
<nightLXDE2816228> si tenes un live dvd
<nightLXDE2816228> podes copiar los archivos del dvd y pasarlo a un pendrive y ya tenes el sistema operativo
<nightLXDE2816228> en el pendrive
<nightLXDE2816228> quiero saber si puedo hacer lo mismo con el dvd de ubuntu a mi pendrive
<nightLXDE2816228> de copiar los archivos del dvd donde se encuentra ubuntu a mi pendrive para asi arrancarlo con mi pendrive
<nightLXDE2816228> se entiende?
<ghytr> puede que funcionne si.
<nightLXDE2816228> puede o no?
<nightLXDE2816228> por que no quiero perder tiempo
<ghytr> si elijes seguridad utuliza unetbootin
<nightLXDE2816228> ahh
<nightLXDE2816228> entonces bajo unetbootin
<nightLXDE2816228> y elijo el dvd
<ghytr> si
<nightLXDE2816228> y se pasa a mi pendrive
<nightLXDE2816228> no sabia
<nightLXDE2816228> pensaba que tenia que ser iso para que funcione
<nightLXDE2816228> pero como te dije en puppy linux copiando solo los archivos de un live cd con puppy ya podias arrancar el pendrive
<ghytr> si tienes un iso en el dvd si
<nightLXDE2816228> no man
<nightLXDE2816228> no tengo iso
<nightLXDE2816228> en el dvd
<nightLXDE2816228> tengo ubuntu
<nightLXDE2816228> yop no veo ninguna iso
<nightLXDE2816228> veo carpetas y kas carpetas
<ghytr> ya te di la informacion
<nightLXDE2816228> funciona bien ubuntu en un pendrive?
<nightLXDE2816228> por que tengo 1gb de ram
<ghytr> si
<nightLXDE2816228> ok voy a probar
<nightLXDE2816228> gracias
<rengo2> hola buenos dias
<rengo2>  alguien sabe algun paquete potente par recuprar informacion de un disco rigido forma intecional_ como se llama uno potente gatatice poder recuperar mas posible
<GridCube> !photorec
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'photorec'.
<GridCube> !disktest
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'disktest'.
<GridCube> sheet
<GridCube> rengo2: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Paso_A_Paso
<GridCube> !testdisk
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'testdisk'.
<rengo2> amigo GridCube
<rengo2> pero su interfaz es dificil enteder ademas esta ingles tengo miedo sea peor q hago
<rengo2> GridCube:  gracias
 * merrick  buenas tardes.
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-29
<ellen> hola
<ellen> necesito una ayuda urgente
<ellen> necesito saber como puedo ver el historial que se guarda en el dns de los exploradores de internet que los abren en incognito
 * merrick  Bue..
<janier> hola
<janier> quiero aprender a programar pero no se por donde empezar
<janier> esta c, c++, php, java etc
<janier> cual me recomiendan
<guampa> janier: si no sabes ingles, probablemente python y luego C
<janier> ok gracias
<guampa> igual es un tema que mejor lo preguntes en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<guampa> x nada
<janier> mira vivo en colombia en el pacifico colombiano
<janier> no se maneja nada de sofware libre
<janier> yo estoy aprendiendo a trabajar en el
<guampa> ta bueno eso
<janier> quiero empezar hacer un proyaecto para los centros educativos
<janier> en los niños y jovenes, pero no se que distribucion de linux
<janier> me pueda servir para eso
<guampa> ubuntu esta bien, o mint
<janier> en el cual ellos aprendan a traajar y conocer linux
<guampa> depende tambien el hardware que dispongas
<janier> de una manera agradable y al mismo tiempo conoscan
<janier> son niños menores de 10 años
<janier> ubuntu esta bien para ellos
<janier> o hay otra distribucion
<guampa> yo creo que si, mint alternativamente
<guampa> que es practicamente lo mismo
<guampa> volviendo a la cuestion de ingles, mint tiene relativamente menos soporte en español tanto en la web y en irc que ubuntu
<guampa> es para tener en cuenta siempre en lo que uses, cuan facil vas a poder acceder a consultas y material de ayuda en internet
<guampa> si usas un sistema operativo, lenguaje o cualquier otra cosa, va a ser muy diferente la situacion cuando tengas un problema o alguna consulta, la cantidad de personas que lo usen
<janier> ok
<janier> entonces voy a trabajar con ubuntu entonces
<janier> este proyecto que quiero hacer, en donde me puedo capacitarme
<janier> con toda la informacion
<janier> que paginas me recomiendan
<guampa> no tengo idea realmente
<guampa> yo buscaria sobre ubuntu y linux en la educacion, pero paginas concretas no conozco
<janier> ok
<janier> usted, ya es avanzado en software libre
<guampa> algo, si
<janier> y como fue su proceso
<janier> de estudio
<guampa> bueno, fue bastante determinante el idioma ingles
<janier> eso me sirve para yo amprender tambien
<guampa> y fueron muchos años, lo uso en forma permanente desde hace 10 años y el primer contacto fue hace 20 años
<janier> pero eres ingeniero o tecnologo en informatica
<guampa> los primeros 10 años fueron progresivamente menos dificiles, pero al comienzo fue bastante complicado, ademas en esa epoca habia menos material y el sistema estaba menos desarrollado
<guampa> soy un aficionado, en terminos de titulo
<guampa> pero me desempeño en la profesion
<janier> de que lugar eres
<guampa> unite a #ubuntu-es-cafe janier
<guampa> porque este canal esta reservado para soporte tecnico, ese otro es mas adecuado para seguir la charla
<guampa> janier: para unirte a #ubuntu-es-cafe tendrias que escribir una linea que sea asi /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<guampa> /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<janier> ok
<janier> ya estoy conectado
<janier> en ubuntu-es-cafe
<guampa> no, no veo que hayas entrado
<guampa> la linea esa de /join es para tipearla aca mismo en el chat
<guampa> los comandos de irc se escriben como cualquier texto normal de chat, pero empiezan con /
<janier> me falto escribir
<guampa> puede que le hayas errado en el nombre del canal tambien, en ese caso uno entra a un canal inexistente y el canal se crea automaticamente, pero no hay nadie ahi excepto uno
<guampa> me ha pasado a vecews
<janier> lo escribi asi como me dijo
<janier> pero no veo nada
<guampa> intenta copiar y pegar el texto que yo escribi
<guampa> tiene que ser una linea que conste unicamente del comando /join y el nombre del canal
<janier> anier_ establece modo +i janier_
<janier> * join :No such channel
<janier> eso me aparece
<thezotz> hola
<thezotz> alguien podria ayudarme por favor
<thezotz> soy novato en la instalacion de ubuntu y he tenido algunos problemas
<merrick> si no dices cuales creo que nadie te podra ayudar...
<thezotz> ahh ok
<thezotz> gracias
<thezotz> estoy tratando de instalar ubuntu junto a windows 8.1 y al iniciar la instalacion, despues de un momento, me sale un mensaje que el disco duro puede estar defectuoso, que el lente del cdrom puede estar sucio y total que no he podido hacer nada
<thezotz> he tratado de instalar ubuntu y linux mint y ninguno de los dos he podido
<merrick> intentalo con un usb
<JustCurious> alguien ha probado el Visual Studio Code?
<thezotz> ok
<merrick> o puede ser algo del UEFI si el ordenador es nuevo
<thezotz> lo raro es que instale elementary os pero no me gusto y lo desinstale borrando las particiones hechas por medio de administrador de discos de windows y luego de eso comenzo a saltar el problema que comento
<thezotz> he desactivado el uefi tal como he visto en algun tuto
<merrick> create un usb del SO que quieras e intenta instalarlo
<thezotz> ok
<thezotz> gracias
<thezotz> voy aprobar
<merrick> d nada.
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud hasta otro rato o/
<andreas_> Hola! Necesito ayuda. Puedo descargar Spotify en Xubuntu y utilizarlo?
<mimecar> ¿cuál es la duda concreta andreas_ ?
<andreas_>  lo que dije, supongo que se tiene que hacer a traves de wine no?                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     n
<mimecar> hay una versión nativa
<mimecar> creo que no tiene todas las opciones
<andreas_> ah! no sabia
<mimecar> https://www.spotify.com/es/download/previews/
<andreas_> ahora miro gracias
<andreas_> soy nuevo en esto de xubuntu y quiero saber como se utiliza el terminal
<andreas_> supongo que mucho se configura a traves del terminal no?
<keynes> ¿Por qué usar spotify?
<keynes> adrian, con sudo halt.
<adrian> keynes: q????
<keynes> adrian, me equivoqué de canal xD.
<keynes> creí que estaba en un canal que no era de Ubuntu y me sorprendí porque hablaban de Ubuntu en el canal que no era de Ubuntu (según creí) :p.
 * keynes le da un gatito a adrian 
 * keynes dibuja el logo de Ubuntu al gatito
<tmv> Hola, necesito ayuda, tengo ubuntu 14.04 LTS, intento actualizar para la ultima version pero al abrir el gestor de actualizaciones me aparece algo sobre "instalación parcial", ya intente desinstalar todos los repositorios no oficiales y sigue igual
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-30
<matias_> como instalo librerias
<matias_> ayuda x favor
<matias_> ????
<matias_> 9
<matias_> 9
<matias_> 9
<matias_> 99
<matias_> no te entiend
<bielp> hola
<bielp> a ver si me podéis ayuar
<bielp> ayudar*
<bielp> no me detecta el escáner
<bielp> estoy en lubuntu 15.04
<bielp> la impresora sí la detecta
<MarioMey1> Hola, gente.
<MarioMey1> Necesito una mano para compilar xawtv. En el archivo README dice que, para instalar, hay que hacer ./configure y make... pero el archivo ./configure no existe. Están "install-sh" (con ese guión, no punto), "autogen.sh", "configure.ac"... me suena uno de los dos primeros, pero en el texto no dice nada de ellos.
 * merrick  buenas..
<rengo> busca interent hay guias comandos uso terminal
<successus> salud o/
<successus> reinicio
<successus> res o/
<successus> salud
<bielp> regards
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<^^ARcANgEL^^> hola alguien me podria ayudar?
<^^ARcANgEL^^> no puedo montar dos discos duros con particion NTFS que antes eran usados como exclavos en windows, ahora son exclavos en linux queriendolos usar en ubuntu pero me marcan error al quererlos montar
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ayuda
<ivedci89> hihi
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-01
<Guest22535> hola. llevo semanas configurando tarjeta nvidia, e conseguido que un script cargue al inicio la configuracion pero la pantalla se vuelve loca inlegible. pulso contrl+alt+f2 espero que salgan las letras y pulso contrl+alt+f7 y la pantalla se queda estable con la configuracion adecuada. que debo de poner en el script para reiniciar las x
<repair> hi
 * merrick  Saluda.
<successus> salud o/
<touched> buenos días \m/
<kaiioriblack> hola
<kaiioriblack> ._.
<Lopulus> gente, algo esta andando mal en firefox. se cuelga al crgar las paginas
<cousteau> si vuelve Lopulus decidle que pruebe desactivando media.gstreamer.enabled en about:config, que a mí me da problemas
<MrTulias> <cousteau> si vuelve Lopulus decidle que pruebe desactivando media.gstreamer.enabled en about:config, que a mí me da problemas
<Lopulus> aca stoy
<cousteau> ah
<cousteau> Lopulus, qué versiones de Ubuntu y Firefox tienes?  A mí me ha dado problemas creo que por tener un gstreamer desactualizado
<cousteau> así que tuve que desactivar eso; lo malo que algunas cosillas no van
<Lopulus> xubuntu, actualizado a 15.04
<cousteau> gracias, Tulias :)
<cousteau> Lopulus, ah...
<Lopulus> cousteau, ahora la reinicie y anda major
<cousteau> bueno, prueba a desactivar eso a ver si te ha pasado como a mí (a lo mejor no), y si no se soluciona vuélvelo a activar
<cousteau> aunque si ya se ha solucionado a lo mejor era un problema temporal
 * cousteau se va
<Guest35581> hola a todos
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-02
<nahuelon> hola buenas noches, intente que ubuntu reconociera mi gps y realmente con tutoriales de por medio no pude conseguirlo , alguien puede ayudarme ?
<nahuelon> mucha sgracias
<Guest45759> hola
<successus> salud o/
<newbie> Hola
<jose01> Tengo un problema con Ubuntu 15.04, tras updatear desde 14.10.
<jose01> El problema es que cada vez que arranco, tengo que elejir en Grub la opcion del ernel con "upstart", para que arranquen las X de forma automaticas.
<jose01> Como hago para que inicie normalmente solo?
<jose01> Holas
<jose01> Alguien puede ayudarme en un problema de booteo de Ubuntu 15.04 ?
<ivedci89-desktop> hola he instalado kompozer en ubuntu pero no funciona... y al ejecutar desde terminal no emite nada...
<ivedci89-desktop> alguna sugerencia?
<cousteau> ivedci89-desktop, ni idea; si desde terminal no dice nada no se me ocurre
<cousteau> prueba a escribir   echo $?
<cousteau> para saber qué estado devolvió kompozer
<ivedci89-desktop> 0
<ivedci89-desktop> ahora si que se abrio... pero es que desinstale y volvi a instalar , a la pasada hice un autoremove
<ivedci89-desktop> fue asi en realidad, desintalé y luego apliqué: http://amartizando.blogspot.com.ar/2014/05/instalar-kompozer-en-ubuntu-1404-y.html
<ivedci89-desktop> cousteau: gracias igual... saludos.
<cousteau> bueno... pues me alegro de que funcione :)
<successus> salud
<successus> salud o/
<Guest79686> buenas tardes, necesito ayuda con parole y xubuntu 15.04; Aqui se puede preguntar?
<dabor> Guest79686, tendrías que plantear el problema !!
#ubuntu-es 2015-05-03
<rengo> hola buenos dias
<rengo> tengo sintetizadora encore enutv-3 por usb. como hago hacer andar en ubuntu?
<rengo> alcantara:
<alcantara> ya
<rengo> soy yo necesito par ayudar mi lubuntu 64 bits
<rengo> digo amiogo mio?
<alcantara> que tiene?
<rengo> tengo sitetizadora encore untv-3 usb quiero ver tv en ubuntu. pero como configurta?
<rengo> realidad es lubuntu
<rengo> es ubuntu con lxde
<alcantara> si ya
<rengo> ayudar sintetizadora configurar lubuntu
<rengo> ver tv
<alcantara> lo que no tengo ni idea nunca lo he intentado
<rengo> ok es usb
<rengo> intente virtual win 7  se vee mal
<alcantara> tarea pendiente entonces
<rengo> eso asigne 3gb de ram 3 nucleos
<rengo> si
<rengo> tengo micro 8 nucleos 4.4ghz
<rengo> 16 gb de ram
<rengo> como configura lubuntu todo trafico pase proxy?
<rengo> quiero pase mi proxy lubuntu
<rengo> es distro linux ipfire
<rengo> tam poco lo sabes?
<alcantara> vpn
<rengo> quiero configurar lubuntu pase por el proxy
<rengo>  nada ver vpn
<rengo> proxy http
<alcantara> ponle el proxy al sistema entonces
<alcantara> es encillo
<rengo> como se hace en ñlubuntu dondeesta esa opcion?
<rengo>  como se hace eso pregunto
<alcantara> consola
<rengo> como?
<rengo> q poner?
<alcantara> voy
<alcantara> un momento dejame buscar el archivo de experiencias
<rengo> ok
<alcantara> rengo?
<rengo> si?
<alcantara> tienes que editar el archivo
<rengo> cual?
<alcantara> \\\\
<rengo> q?
<rengo> es eso?
<alcantara> tengo un problema con el teclado
<alcantara> es /etc/envairoment
<rengo> ah ok
<rengo> tocar hai poner proxy?
<alcantara> como superusuario
<rengo> se sudo o root
<alcantara> y al final agregas
<alcantara> http_proxy=http://usuario@proxy:puerto
<alcantara> o http_proxy=http://usuario:password@proxy:puerto
<rengo> sin passwordy suario pone?
<rengo> *usuasrio
<alcantara> no entinedo que quieres saber
<alcantara> si tienes password utilizas la segunda linea
<rengo> proxy configure acceso con usuario y password
<rengo>  solo ipy puerto
<alcantara> si no existen usuario entonces solo pones http_proxy=http://proxy:puerto
<rengo> ok gracias amigo
<alcantara> bueno no hay de que
<successus> salud
 * merrick  buenas.
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-02
<Pela> Hola soy muy nuevo en ubuntu, alguien podra ayudarme ya que no puedo ver las particiones ntfs con mi ubuntu
<Pela> http://pastebin.com/82xYbN0u
<Pela> hace muy poco que migre Pido disculpas si molesto, es que no se que hacer....
<Pela> Hola soy muy nuevo en ubuntu, alguien podra ayudarme ya que no puedo ver las particiones ntfs con mi ubuntu desde ya grcias  http://pastebin.com/82xYbN0u  hace muy poco que migre Pido disculpas si molesto, es que no se que hacer....
<stevejhonson> ?
<stevejhonson> estas pela?
<Pela> sii
<stevejhonson> pudiste resolverlo?
<Pela> no no..
<stevejhonson> apt-get install ntfs-3g
<stevejhonson> para instalar los modulos para ntfs
<Pela> ahi pruebo
<stevejhonson> si ya lo tenes
<stevejhonson> antes fijate
<stevejhonson> sudo fdisk -l
<stevejhonson> fiajte cual te dice ntfs
<stevejhonson> y hace mount /dev/particion-ntfs /mnt/algo
<stevejhonson> con sudo
<stevejhonson> si sale todo ok.
<stevejhonson> lo agregas al /etc/fstab
<Pela> ok
<Pela> ahi miro
<stevejhonson> /dev/sdx /mnt/algo ntfs defaults 0 0 etc
<Pela> stevejhonson se ve que lo intale completo pero tampoco me deja ingresar, aca te pongo lo que me dice
<Pela> http://pastebin.com/ZC9m2Qew
<Pela> es un volumen de 250gb al que no puedo acceder
<symfony> hola
 * lugonzaro Hola
<jorge-argentina> Buenas....Una consulta sobre los paquetes snappy: Instalé Calculator y Clock con  sudo snap install... y no los puedo abrir. Me aparecen Instalados pero nunca se me abren.
 * lugonzaro Buenas
<jmaestu> buenas tardes...
<jmaestu> alguien me puede ayudar con la instalacon del LUBUNTU
<jmaestu> hola
<jmaestu> HOLA!!!!
<jmaestu> alguien!!!
<jmaestu> hola..
<jmaestu> alguien que me ayude por favor!!!
<phablet> quit
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-03
<lucas-arg> gente como les va, alguien tuvo problemas con libreoffice y el autocorrector de idioma ??
<lucas-arg> resueleto sudo apt install myspell-es
<lucas-arg> chau
<lugonzaro> Buenas
<rafael_> hola quien me ayuda
<rafael_> por alguna razon
<rafael_>  no logro hacer que aranque mi usb con ubuntu 16.04
<rafael_> ya revise la bios
<rafael_> probe con yumi lili etc
<unicenta> alguno de ustedes a echo impresion de codigos de barra en lotes, con barcode en linux
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-04
<lugonzaro> buenos dias O-O
<dannyLopez> He instalado lxterminal y no he podido configurar la opción de cambiar el cursor bloque por la I
<lugonzaro> Buenas
<lugonzaro> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-05
<uruk> hola gente me gustaria desde terminal conseguir de un video sacar el ancho y del resultado hacerlo numerico
<lugonzaro> buenas
<kokimoto> Hola a todos, desde hoy soy un nuevo usuario ubuntero
<lugonzaro> bienvenido kokimoto
<kokimoto> Algun buen video o manual que me pueden recomendar, hay muchos en internet, pero me gustaria algo puntual
<lugonzaro> escribe en el dash: ayuda
<lugonzaro> ahí tienes la "Guía del escritorio de Ubuntu"
<dannyLopez> Hi o/
<metxas> Buenas
<metxas> Alguien sabe por que en ubuntu 15.04 no rula bien el login ssh por key?
<kaisoz> Wola!
<kaisoz> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-06
<Guest61018> saludos a todos buenas noches
<kaisoz42> Hola
<uruk7> hola gente inicie startx desde tty1 como puedo cerrar ahora ese entorno grafico en tty1?
<lugonzaro> deteniendo el manejador
<lugonzaro> por defecto creo que es lightdm: sudo service lightdm stop
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, cual es lo malo de sta instruccion : 7z a filecompact.7z %F -p${PASS} PASS=`zenity --password`
<Artemis3> kal_cividFajdida, sospecho de ` no seria ' ?
<lugonzaro> Hi
<barto> alguien puede ayudarme con este error
<barto> debian jessie error r8169 0000:01:00.0: firmware: failed to load rtl_nic/rtl 8106e-1.fw (-2)
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-07
<Artemis3> barto, pregunta en #debian-es
<lugonzaro> hola
<mimecar> buenos días
<lugonzaro> hi
<mimecar> hola lugonzaro
<lugonzaro> mimecar, has usado alguna vez kvm ?
<lugonzaro> no consigo hacer un passthrough usando IOMMU
<lugonzaro> de una grafica que si soporta EFI
<mimecar> no
<filantropo> hola
<filantropo> tengo problemas a la hora de instalar lubuntu 16.04
<filantropo> hice un usb booteable con unetbootin y al intentar instalar se queda la pantalla en negro y no avanza
<filantropo> luego intenté con mkusb y resultó igual
<DamUru> muy buenas quiero consultar, instale ubuntu gnome 16.04lts instale el idioma español, pero por ejemplo abro evolution y esta en ingles, como lo pongo en español?
<lugonzaro> DamUru, ejecuta unity-control-center region
<lugonzaro> luego vete a unity-control-center y dale a "Soporte de idiomas", instala si procede
<DamUru> es ubuntu gnome
<DamUru> y ya instale me tradujo todo excepto evolution
<lugonzaro> a ok
<lugonzaro> DamUru, mete gnome-spell y aspell-es
<DamUru> pruebo
<DamUru> solo pude instalar aspell-es el otro no aparece
<DamUru> voy a reiniciar a ver si funciona
<lugonzaro> aspell a secas mmm
<lugonzaro> pero vamos, lo tendras ya, si no, telo hubiera instalado ya
<DamUru> lamentablemente, no funciono, evolution sigue en ingles
<lugonzaro> curioso, ejecuta en consola LANG=C evolution
<lugonzaro> antes te decia despues de irte que metieras aspell a secas
<lugonzaro> peor ya lo tenras por que aspell-es depende de aspelldepende
<lugonzaro> *depende de aspell
<krytarik> DamUru: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1238521
<DamUru> krytarik no entiendo, actualizo evolution?
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-08
<ilpollo> buenas noches, agradeceria si alguien puede ayudarme a configurar los puertos de gufw. muchas gracias
<FredTheNoob> Holas... de casualidad alguien sabe como reparar este error que aparece en diferentes aplicaciones para tv: ALSA lib pcm.c:7963:(snd_pcm_recover) overrun occurred
<FredTheNoob> Basicamente un delay en el sonido, agradezco
<lukas_> o/
<FredTheNoob> :D
<FredTheNoob> Obviamente estube buscando en internet, pero NO hay mucha info... y bueno pregunto por lo menos para entender el error en si
<lugonzaro> buenas
<lukas_> :)
<Yukiteru> saludos o/
<rostecnologia> Unbuntu 16.04
<rostecnologia> Unbuntu 16.04
<rostecnologia> El ordenador se queda congelado sin que reaccione a ninguna combinación de teclas.
<rostecnologia> Mi ordenador es un ACER Extensa-2508
<rostecnologia> Procesador es Intel® Pentium(R) CPU N3540 @ 2.16GHz × 4
<rostecnologia> Graficos Intel® Bay Trail
<mimecar> rostecnologia, usa pastebin para pegar texto
<rostecnologia> ¿que es pastebin?
<mimecar> una Web que se usa para pegar texto y que no salga todo en el canal
<rostecnologia> Ubuntu 16.04 se congela y no responde a ninguna conbinación de teclas
<rostecnologia> http://pastebin.com/raw/kPk4LzHs
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones pendientes?
<rostecnologia> si he actulaizado hoy
<rostecnologia>  y hoy mismo se ha congelado
<rostecnologia> puedo enviar una foto de la pantalla si me decis como
<mimecar> sube el archivo a Dropbox
<rostecnologia> y como lo comparto?
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre el archivo, compartir enlace
<rostecnologia> me refiero a con quien comparto
<mimecar> compartes el enlace de forma pública
<mimecar> no tienes que elegir un usuario
<rostecnologia> y pongo aquí el enlace?
<mimecar> sí
<rostecnologia> ok
<rostecnologia> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hft59mikzhgapsk/2016-05-05-0023.jpg?dl=0
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<rostecnologia> Graficos Intel® Bay Trail
<mimecar> las Intel suelen ser tarjetas sencillas
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado si tu ordenador tiene alguna incompatiblidad con Ubuntu?
<rostecnologia> Tengo instalado a demas de la versión 16.04 la 15.04 (con la que estamos hablando ahora)
<rostecnologia> y en esa no he tenido ningún problema
<rostecnologia> tube instalada la versión 15.10 y empezo a hacer lo mismo a partir de una actualización que hizo en marzo pasado
<rostecnologia> me refiero a que se congelaba igual que ahora la 16.04
<mimecar> puede ser un problema de drivers
<rostecnologia> puede...
<mimecar> veo que ya lo has reportado https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1579401
<rostecnologia> si
<rostecnologia> por eso estoy aquí
<rostecnologia> el correo que me han enviado hablaba de este chat como un camino
<rostecnologia> yo no me manejo en ingles...
<mimecar> se te bloquea siempre con KDE?
<rostecnologia> me pedía que concretara el paquete afectado
<rostecnologia> pero no se como puedo aberiguarlo
<rostecnologia> no es KDE
<rostecnologia> es cairo dock
<mimecar> y estás usando el tema de iconos oxygen?
<rostecnologia> pero se bloquea igual con unity
<rostecnologia> si
<mimecar> comprueba si te hace lo mismo con un entorno más ligero como XFCE
<mimecar> puedes probarlo desde un Live USB
<rostecnologia> ok... pero eso me llevará algún tiempo
<rostecnologia> ¿cuando haga la prueba vuelvo por aquí?
<mimecar> ok
<FredTheNoob> Buenos, dias me preguntaba si ubuntu ejecuta archivos EXE nativamente, (aclarar que no me gusta WINE y sus similares, no los utilizo)...  quiero decir he visto algunos exe ejecutandose, por ejemplo teamviewer... saludos
<mimecar> no los ejecuta de forma nativa
<FredTheNoob> entonces ya tengo wine sin haberlos instalado?
<mimecar> es posible, comprueba si lo tienes instalado
<FredTheNoob> digamos, yo no he instalado nada de eso.. no se si me explico
<FredTheNoob> que pereza andar emulando windows... consume muchos recursos
<mimecar> es lo que tiene usar aplicaciones de Windows fuera de Windows
<FredTheNoob> jaja si..
<FredTheNoob> gracias mimecar
<gabo_> Hola Buena tarde
<gabo_> Alguien me puede ayudar ? soy nuevoo en con este SO y no se como instalar el driver de video !
<gabo_> uso ubuntu MATE
<[idDark]> saludos a todos
<[idDark]> hola, alguien tiene experiencia con el desarrollo de juegos?
<[idDark]> específicamente con godot engine
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-01
<felipe__> Qué pasa acá??
<Bisasam91> hay gente de Agentina? :)
<Tiffon> nas
<GeekHrafn> morning all!
<noelo> Hola, buenos dias
<noelo> Tengo una pregunta
<noelo> Ando buscando soporte sobre inpIRCD
<noelo> Pero no logro pillar algún foro o chat en español
<noelo> Si alguien sabe de algo, le agradecería muchísimo me pudiera orientar respecto a ello.
<noelo> Quedo atento a vuestros comentarios, ¡Saludos!
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> Quiero hacer una copia de una partición de un móvil android en un archivo, como si fuera una ISO . creo que tengo que usar el comando dd. ¿cómo podría hacerlo?
<dijhin> Buenas noches
<helping> Hola buenas noches
<helping> Alguien me podria dar alguna sources list para ubuntu server actualizada
<helping> Me seria de mucha ayuda
<helping> Por favor
<helping> Muchas gracias de antemano
<ghytr> helping, ubuntu server?
<helping> Si
<ghytr> 1mn
<helping> Ubuntu 16.04 Server (en versión 64 bits)
<helping> Esa tengo ghytr
<ghytr> ok
<ghytr> helping, no debes mezclar los source.list provenientes de  las otras versiones solo los backports puedes meter.
<ghytr> helping, https://jpst.it/YMWy
<helping> muchas gracias ghytr
<helping> una pregunta mas si no es mucha la molestia
<helping> sabes donde puedo consultar temas relacionados con anope e inspircd?
<ghytr> si
<helping> Me podrias decir por favor
<ghytr> los tutos estan en inglès.
<ghytr> https://wiki.inspircd.org/2.0/InspIRCd_and_Anope
<ghytr> http://www.argentinairc.net/foro/index.php?topic=558.0
<helping> Me he leido la wiki por completa
<helping> Si son temas puntuales en los que tengo problemas
<helping> El de argentinairc aun no ocupa la version 2.0 de inspircd
<helping> Anda por la 1.8 sino me equivoco
<ghytr> no conozco el tema.
<helping> Entiendo
<helping> Ahora tengo que instalar un paquete llamado
<helping> mysql-devel
<helping> No logro pillarlo
<ghytr> apt-get -f install
<helping> ghytr: disculpa, mira este es mi error http://prnt.sc/f31yb5
<ghytr> helping, no esta en los repos
<helping> :(
<helping> Alguna otra forma de obtenerlos?
<ghytr> normalmente viene con un paquete principal
<helping> Pues nada
<helping> No vienen
<ghytr> helping, sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient-dev libmysqld-dev
<helping> A ver...
<ghytr> parece que marcha..
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-02
<ghytr> helping, ?
<helping> ghytr: dime
<ghytr> marcha ahora?
<thamcita> Hola
<GeekHrafn> morning all!
<MarioMey> Buen día, gente.
<MarioMey> Estoy con un Ubuntu instalado la semana pasada. Tengo una partición donde tengo el /home de mi anterior Ubuntu. Puedo acceder, leer/escribir. Pero acabo de darme cuenta que no puedo crear una carpeta en el directorio raíz... ¿por qué?
<MarioMey> En el mismo, existe "/mario", que es el nombre de usuario de mi Ubuntu anterior. Quiero crear un "/mario-16.04" y no me deja. ¿Por qué dentro de /mario sí puedo crear y fuera, no?
<MarioMey> Con root sí lo pude crear... pero no entiendo por qué como usuario normal no.
<slacko_19152> Tengo una duda borre desde Windows la particion que tenia ubuntu en mi laptop, entonces ahora me da error el grub
<slacko_19152> intento entrar al bios pero de una ves entra el grub y no me da opcion, pense que quitando el disco duro podria entrar al bios pero donde lo lleve a arreglar me dicen que sin disco duro aun entra el grub
<slacko_19152> que deberia hacer?
<MarioMey> Hola, gente.
<slacko_19152> hay alguien?
<MarioMey> Encontré en mi Ubuntu anterior 14.04 que los launchers están en ./config/mate/panel2.d/default/launchers.
<MarioMey> Pero ahora que instalé 16.04, agregué tres launchers... pero sólo aparece uno.
<MarioMey> ¿Dónde están los otros dos'
<MarioMey> ?
<slacko_19152> en tu corazon
<MarioMey> ¿Hay forma de agregar los anteriores, sin hacerlo manualmente?
<MarioMey> *sin tener que hacerlo manualmente
<rda-mac> MarioMey: Inicia dconf editor luego vas a   “com -> canonical -> unity -> launcher”  y ahí tenés la entrada de los favoritos para editar y una que llamada favorite migration
<MarioMey> rda-mac: disculpá, no lo dije... estoy en Ubuntu-Mate.
<MarioMey> Ahí los encontré en org/mate/panel/general... y cada uno está en org/m ate/panel/objects/object-1... object-2... etc.
<MarioMey> Gracias por guiarme.
<MarioMey> MMmhhh... no es exactamente como pensé y lo dije... pero estoy investigando...
<thamcita> Hola
<thamcita> :v
<angelkde1604lts> hola a todos
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-03
<GeekHrafn> morning all!
<st_iron> buenas tardes
<hermes> Hola buenos dias
<hermes> <hermes> estoy empezando con ubuntu mate, acabo de instalar  el ide android studio con make mediante umake android  pero no se como iniciar el ide, alguien puede ayudarme por favor?
<hermes> la ruta donde se instaló fue en /home/hermes/.local/share/umake/android/android-studio
<hermes> pero no se como accesar a .local/share/umake...
<hermes> nanai
<jsoe> hol
<jsoe> hola
<jsoe> buenas tardes
<jsoe> como puedo conseguir un cd original de lubuntu?
<dannyLopez> Buenas
<dannyLopez> Tengo un problema, edité el fstab y no me cargaba el sistema, ahora edité el grub con un init=/bin/bash y eliminé las enstradas que puse de más, pero sigue sin levantar X, sólo me deja ingresar como root a las ttys y a las X
<dannyLopez> Tengo un problema, edité el fstab y no me cargaba el sistema, ahora edité el grub con un init=/bin/bash y eliminé las enstradas que puse de más, pero sigue sin levantar X, sólo me deja ingresar como root a las ttys y a las X
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-04
<ricard> hola que tal,me acabo de instalar ubuntu 16.04.1 xenia y no puedo desinstalar amazon no me sale en el repositorio de paquetes y si hago un apt-get remove --purge me dice que no localiza el paquete,alguien me puede ayudar?
<ricard> no me oye nadie??
<ricard> decidme algo para confirmar que funciona el chat
<ricard> hola me stais oyendo decidme algo para ver si funciona el chat o no
<ricard> aunque solo sea hola
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿Cómo puedo detener un proceso? He metido un dvd y el reproductor (parole) se ha quedado pillado y aparecen ventanas de aviso que 'el flujo está tardando mucho en cargarse' que tampoco responden
<dannyLopez> Buenas
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-05
<cristobal_> algun tutorial paso a pasa para personas adultas ?  es para mi padre  pero todos lo que he encontrado comienzan en un punto muy avanzado
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-06
<santy> buenas
<GridCube> hola santy
<santy> hola
<santy> GridCube>
<santy> como va¿?
<GridCube> no me quejo
<santy> bien ahi!
<santy> yo soy nuevo en esto!! soy santiago, soy de argentina
<Tiffon> nas
<ricard> hola a todos,porque me pide contraseña para descomprimir unos archivos zip si teoricamente no llevan?
<nicolas_mate> hola tengo un problema con el bluetooth, alguien me puede ayudar?
<ekixx> hola que tal
<ekixx> estoy de paso por por el canal de irc para saber si alguien puede ayudarme
<ekixx> quiero installar diablo 3 en linux
<ekixx> quiero saber si puedo mediante wine jugar los juegos que tengo en windows 10
#ubuntu-es 2017-05-07
<Genelyk> hola
<walo> hola gente, saludos desde Chile.
<santy> buenas
<santy> como va
<santy> alguien que me pueda ayudar¿???
<santy> con un server de ircd-hybrid
<santy> buenas alguien???
<Aformi> saludos
<Aformi> no puedo abrir links que se supone que sirven para entrar en un canal de telegram
<Aformi> me dice que quizás necesite software adicional, uso firefox
<Aformi> alguien sabe que tengo k hacer?
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-30
<ElGranCapitan> Buenas
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-01
<root__> hola
<root__> hola
<george2002> hi
<root__> k pasa george2002
<root__> hola pesca
<root__> de donde eres
<root__> hola
<hackers_unity> hola
<hackers_unity> queria hablar con ustedes
<hackers_unity> en mi centro de educacion tenemos guadalinex v9 y nos da un fallo e el oem lo hemos intentado solucionar pero no lo conseguimos
<hackers_unity> me podriais dar una solucion porfavor y que sea rápida
<chulis> necesito pegar una carpeta en una particion llamada "equipo" pero no me deja ¿alguna idea?
<chulis> uso lubunto
<chulis> ubuntu 15.04
<Tarrasquero> oO
<alfepu> hola a todos
<alfepu> alguien sabe como crear una ISO de mi ubuntu instalado con todos los programas instalados
<alfepu> no hay nadie
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-02
<bocadequimera> #ubuntu-locoteams
<bocadequimera> #ubuntu-co,#ubuntu-co-meeting
<bocadequimera> msg ChanServ register #ubuntu_colombia cebolla1
<sergio__> Hola Soy un usuario nuevo en ubuntu mate alguien podria asesorarme en algunas consultas?
<Kublaykan> Hola. Una
<Kublaykan> un saludo desde Colombia
<Kublaykan> Cual hardware de laptop recomiendan para instalar gnu/linux?
<Tarrasquero> estas pensando comprar alguno?
<chulis> quiero pasar de lubuntu a ubuntu pero sin perder los datos ¿copiando toda la carpeta home seria suficnete?
<george2002> hola chicos una pregunta, si instalo un kernel nuevo, tengo volver a instalar los drivers de la video?
<m4v> george2002: que drivers de vídeo? si son los propietarios sí.
<george2002> m4v: hola amigo, si los propie
<george2002> m4v: eres el mismo que escribia por alla en el 2001?
<chulis> quiero pasar de lubuntu a ubuntu pero sin perder los datos ¿copiando toda la carpeta home seria suficente?
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-03
<antonio__> Buenos días, hace días que en el icono de administrador de actualizaciones aparece una X roja y dice "no se pudo actualizar la lista de actualizaciones", esto pasó después de haber instalado el navegador brave, alguien que me ayude a recuperar la lista de actualizaciones, por favor?
<GridCube> antonio__: que versión de ubuntu usas?
<antonio__> uso linux mint
* GridCube changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 14.04, 16.04, 16.10, 17.04, 17.10, 18.04
<GridCube> mint no es una versión de ubuntu
<antonio__> uso mint 18 sara
<GridCube> pero igual deberías tener un administrador de origenes de software, abrilo y comprobá que tu repositorio esté activo
<antonio__> si está activo
<george2002_> hi alguna guia para instalar opera, tengo systema operativo de 64,, ya intente desde la pagina y nada y agregando los repos menos
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-05
<Guest73158> hola
<GridCube> hola
<Guest73158> como vamos
<Guest73158> k hacemos
<Guest73158> donde estan
<alfepu> hola
<alfepu> alguien por aqui
<alfepu> holaa
<Guest38520> Hola
<alfepu> necesito un poco de ayudaa
<Guest38520> Dime
<Guest38520> Si quieres puedo ayudarte
<alfepu> pues mi idea es instalar ubuntu mate para probarlo en un pendrive pero no lo consigo instalar y crear permanecia
<alfepu> he conseguido hacerlo booteable
<Guest38520> Tienes suerte, ya que hace unos dias me puse ubuntu mate y conozco un poco el tema
<alfepu> pero yo quiero instalarlo en el pendrive y ademas que tenga permanencia
<GridCube> alfepu: tenes que instalar el bootloader en el pendrive
<GridCube> o agregar el pendrive a la lista del grub de tu hd
<alfepu> ufff eso es mucho para mi
<alfepu> me puedes ir guiando
<GridCube> no realmente no
<GridCube> http://foro.seguridadwireless.net/zona-linux/como-instalar-grub2-en-un-pendrive-para-emergencias-y-otros-usos/
<GridCube> alfepu: ^
<alfepu> pero ese ejemplo es para hacer un usb live nooo?
<alfepu> yo lo que quiero es instalar el linux en el usb no hacer una usblive entiendes
<alfepu> gracias por la informacion
<alfepu> hasta la proxima jej
<GridCube> alfepu: si, eso es facil, simplemente elegi cual destino vas a usar para instalar
<andruwx> hola buenas tardes
<andruwx> saludos desde caracas venezuela
<andruwx> que tal les ha ido probando ubuntu 18.04
<andruwx> :D
<GridCube> bastante bien
<andruwx> hola GridCube
<andruwx> a mi tambien me rueda super chido
<andruwx> me gusta que en la parte de inivio de sesion
<andruwx> puedo cambiar entre wayland y xorg
<GridCube> :)
<andruwx> GridCube
<andruwx> has jugado nexuiz quieres que juguemos en red
<andruwx> ?
<GridCube> no realmente no
<GridCube> graciaspor preguntar :)
<andruwx> ok
<andruwx> sudo apt install nexuiz si puedes instalalo es super bueno ese juego
<GridCube> :)
<andruwx> dew casualida minas bitcoin m
<andruwx> monero
<GridCube> nope
<george2002> hola
<GridCube> hi
<andruwx> como le va
<Guest37881> hola
<Guest37881> una pregunta rapida
<Guest37881> tengo una tarjeta de red de un 1 giga
<Guest37881> en unbuntu la reconoce como 1 giga
<Guest37881> hola
<Guest37881> qiuen me responde
<marself> 1GB = 1GB
<GatoOscuro> Hola
<GatoOscuro_> Hola
<fzeta1> Hi
#ubuntu-es 2018-05-06
<Pedro_> esto funciona?
<Pedro_> valencia
<fadsa> hola
<fadsa> ¿cómo puedo ver el sistema de archivos de una tarjeta sd?
<root3> hola
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<root3> tengo mi portatil con la red de 1 giga
<root3> y  puedo navegar a 300 megas
<root3> estando con windows 7 si me paso a linux reconocera la tarjeta de 1 giga
<Tarrasquero> deberia
<Tarrasquero> es una 5ghz?
<Tarrasquero> la 2.4ghz soporta hasta los 300 de hay en adelante es la 5ghz
<Tarrasquero> y depende de cual sea la 2.4
<Tarrasquero> si es la n deberia soportar hasta los 300mbs
<Tarrasquero> la 5ghz es ac
<Tarrasquero> pero... si la placa base no soporta esas velocidades una de 5ghz no te servira de mucho
<Tarrasquero> yo uso red 300mb fibra
<Tarrasquero> voy a ver una peli
<Tonialv> Buenas tardes
<Tonialv> alguien trabaja con arduino?
#ubuntu-es 2019-04-29
<Rodhos> (Rodhos) Os habéis dado cuenta de que ya no queda ningún sitio web dedicado a Ubuntu en español? Tampoco hay LoCo en España.
<DarkPsydeLord> entonces para cuando es el merge?
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-02
<waflessnet> o/
<bfhsoftware> hola quisiera quisiera activar el framwbuffer para la consola
<bfhsoftware> alguien me puede ayudar?
#ubuntu-es 2019-05-04
<Gosset> hola ubunteros
<Gosset> alguien va con MATE?
<m4v> nop
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Gosset> Ubuntu con Gnome3?
<m4v> sí, aunque no me gusta.
<Gosset> no me extraña
<m4v> hace poco probé xubuntu pero estuve del todo convencido
<m4v> pero NO estuve*
<Gosset> yo los he probado todos creo y sigo con ubuntu 12 xD
<Gosset> ya sé que no tiene soporte pero...
<Gosset> en el portátil tengo Ubuntu Mate y voy bien también
<m4v> ese es el de antes de gnome3?
<m4v> el 12
<Gosset> 12.04
<Gosset> sí
<Gosset> se me acabó el soporte en 2017
<Gosset> pero funciona muy bien y tampoco es tan vulnerable como dicen
<Gosset> pero sería navegar con un Windows XP
<m4v> yo antes usaba kubuntu hasta que salió el KDE4, ahí cambié a ubuntu. Ahora el gnome shell lo tolero porque no tengo tanto tiempo como para estar cambiando de distro
<Gosset> ya, es que es un follón
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-28
<Rad> hola buen dia
<Rad> alguna ayuda por fa, actualizé a ubuntu 20.04 pero por error desinstalé gnome-shell, y ahora que lo he vuelto a descargar, siento que se descargó otra version de gnome-shell porque he perdido algunas cosas de settings que antes ví cuando recien actualizé, alguna idea de como recuperar esa versión de gnome-shell?
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-29
<nuevo_nick> hola
<nuevo_nick> como estas todos?
<nuevo_nick> tenemos a alguien por aqui?
<rootvzla> Buenas noches
<rootvzla> ^^
<rootvzla> Quisiera hacer una pregunta
<rootvzla> Hola hbautista
<rootvzla> Estas
<rootvzla> Buenos dias
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-02
<zorrito> Hola! soy usuario de ubuntustudio hace unos años, soy novato. Mi profesión es músico y docente en diferentes niveles educativos públicos y privados de la Pcia de Ba As Argentina.
<zorrito> me gustaría colaborar con el proyecto y estoy buscando un espacio para eso como voluntario de pruebas, o en lo que haga falta!
#ubuntu-es 2020-05-03
<riosd252> Buenos dias a ustedes, quisiera decir que soy nuevo en el mundo Ubuntu. Tengo un problema con mi antena wifi interna, pues el sistema parece no ser compatible. El hecho es que he leido de otros ordernadores de la misma marca con el mismo chipset que si funcionan tranquilamente con Ubuntu
<riosd252> Mas no logro encontrar los drivers de compatibilidad
<riosd252> Mi ordenador es un dell inspiron 7386
